#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-06
<DeathSling> I formated a disk in a quick manner (2M @ ext3) for use in a virtual guest but I'n not entirly sure that was the right thing to do, anyone know any better?
<ali1234> quick format is never wrong
<ali1234> unless you need a bad block check
<ali1234> on a virtual disk, you don't
<DeathSling> thanks   :)
<Azelphur> Hmm, I just had a guy message me from a reasonably big voice hosting company, after seeing my work in the game server modding community he wants to contract me to write a big IRC control system for all the major voice servers o.O
<Azelphur> how much would be sane to charge for that?
<hamitron> as much as possible?
<hamitron> ;)
<Azelphur> haha
<hamitron> I'd say you want to be charging between £25 to £150 per hour :/
<Azelphur> probably something like £1500 then
<hamitron> dunno, I made a rental management program for £700
<hamitron> but that was dirt cheap tbh
<Azelphur> hamitron: gonna take long, he wants irc/aim/msn/jabber/sms interfaces to mumble/vent/teamspeak
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<Azelphur> MattJ: jabber party \o/
<hamitron> I've never scripted that sorta stuff :)
<Azelphur> hamitron: irc stuff kinda needs to be bomb proof and uber fast, there are plenty of botnets floating about on irc
<Azelphur> and when your a business with irc presence, your bound to get hit
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> 2 ways to value it: 1) the time it takes you; 2) how much is it worth to them
<hamitron> also consider who else could do the work
<hamitron> sorta nasty deciding :/
<hamitron> don't wanna lose the work, but don't want to undersell yourself
 * Azelphur wants to loose the work, I'm lazy
<Azelphur> probably gonna make Seta00 do it :D
<hamitron> haha
<Azelphur> he's better at snakes than me anyway
<hamitron> charge him 10% fee for passing the work his way ;)
<Azelphur> lol
<webpigeon> JABBER \o/ (i'm a bit late)
<MattJ> Very late.
<webpigeon> awww :(
<MattJ> I can only conclude you're a secret supporter of evil proprietary IM networks
<webpigeon> only ones that have xmpp interfaces? :P
<MattJ> If they federate they're not so evil :)
<webpigeon> it's main interface is over a stateless channel, badly :P
<MattJ> Oh, /them/
<webpigeon> attually, i'm not even sure it is federated :P
<MattJ> They're evil alright :)
<webpigeon> I don't think so
<webpigeon> (tried to add w@gmail.com as a contact to w@f.c
<MattJ> No, won't work
<webpigeon> ah :(
<MattJ> One day, maybe
<webpigeon> I'm not so sure, they're a bit fan of getting data in, not so much with the out
<webpigeon> s/bit/big/
<MattJ> True
<shauno> gmail should federate fine; 'works for me'
<shauno> hm, no-one's awake to test it with atm, but it's definately worked the other way around (gmail users can add my jabber address)
<shauno> heh, I'm now my own friend.  but it does federate - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23042/Screen%20shot%202011-06-06%20at%2002.49.14.png
<webpigeon> shauno: facebook doesn't federate :P
<webpigeon> gmail does, half my contacts are not google talk addresses :P
<DJones> Morning all
<DJones> Where did Sunday go?
<shauno> bank holiday here.  we get to do-over sunday :)
<DJones> lucky you
<DJones> I've worked out where sunday went anyway....Minecraft land
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning all.
<DJones> morning TheOpenSourcerer
<MooDoo> hello all
<TheAshMan> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<AlanBell> morning
<TheAshMan> How do I use a SOCKS proxy on the cli? I've already set one up, just need to use it
<AlanBell> TheAshMan: use tsocks
<TheAshMan> AlanBell: to make use of the ssh tunnel I've already opened?
<AlanBell> yeah, so if you did ssh -D 1080 me@server
<AlanBell> then edit /etc/tsocks.conf to tell it the proxy is on localhost
<AlanBell> then tsocks thunderbird to launch your app using the proxy
<TheAshMan> argh, it's not installed. and I can't install stuff, because our network proxy is screwed
<AlanBell> s/thunderbird/thing you want to run/
<TheAshMan> (I want to use it on a server)
<AlanBell> ok, in that case apt knows about proxies, you can get it to use it directly
<TheAshMan> so forwarding all network traffic
<TheAshMan> Ahh, cool, thanks
<AlanBell> do you have a regular proxy (not sure apt does socks)
<TheAshMan> yeah, but that's the one thats screwed :(
<TheAshMan> and we have no other
<AlanBell> hmm, you seem stuck!
<TheAshMan> oh noes!
<TheAshMan> Stupid windows sys admin
<AlanBell> ok, how about use ssh to tunnel port 80
<AlanBell> then get your tsocks installed
<TheAshMan> I can try
<AlanBell> tsocks adds socks support to any application transparently
<TheAshMan> awesome
<AlanBell> so you could tunnel port 80 to gb.archive.ubuntu.com and then in the hosts file tell it that gb.archive.ubuntu.com has IP address of 127.0.0.1
<TheAshMan> how would I tunnel port 80 to gb.....?
<TheAshMan> would I not need a user account on there?
<jpds> AlanBell: It doesn't.
<AlanBell> TheAshMan: no, don't need an account there
<TheAshMan> ahh cool
<AlanBell> ssh -L 80:gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 me@my.server.com
<jpds> Hmm.
<AlanBell> one of the 80s is the one you want to connect to, the other is where you want that re-served on localhost
 * AlanBell wonders if jpds has a better idea
<TheAshMan> and then from another ssh session to the same box i edit /etc/hosts to point gb.archive.ubuntu.com to 127.0.0.1? and then try using apt?
<AlanBell> yup
<TheAshMan> cool bean
<TheAshMan> s
<marcushaslam> mornin
<TheAshMan> I get this error: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mercurial-ppa/releases/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/"binary-amd64/Packages.gz  401  Unauthorized"
<AlanBell> TheAshMan: just a ppa, can you ignore that?
<AlanBell> W: is a warning
<TheAshMan> ah ok
<TheAshMan> Another warning: "W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found" More predominantly a 404...
<AlanBell> and one actually on the server you have forwarded
<AlanBell> that shouldn't be a 404
<TheAshMan> sudo apt-get install tsocks
<TheAshMan> whoops
<AlanBell> other window
<TheAshMan> :D
<TheAshMan> get a e: 401
<TheAshMan> "Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe tsocks 1.8beta5-9.1  401  Unauthorized"
<MartijnVdS> 401 = authentication required
<MartijnVdS> are you behind a transparent proxy that requires that you log in?
<TheAshMan> define "transparent"?
<MartijnVdS> Transparent proxies are proxies that you don't set in your browser, but that your network admin has set in the router
<TheAshMan> ah, then yes
<MartijnVdS> (forwarding all traffic to a specific server which forwards it to the interweb)
<TheAshMan> and that's what I'm trying to get around
<AlanBell> TheAshMan: ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com, check it is localhost
<AlanBell> and you are tunneling *all* the way out right?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon how are you this dull monday
 * TheAshMan might have forgotten  to add it to one of the /etc/hosts involved
<TheAshMan> although, I now get a 404
<brobostigon> MooDoo: not bad, alittle tired, but i have some plans. and you?
<TheAshMan> So my first ssh session opened the tunnel using "ssh -L 80:gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 root@mydomain"
<MooDoo> brobostigon: same but ok :D
<brobostigon> MooDoo: :)
<TheAshMan> then a new ssh session to the same box i point gb.archiv... to 127.0.0.1
<AlanBell> TheAshMan: yup, so try telnet localhost 80
<AlanBell> then type random stuff and hit return, should get a 501 error page in html including the line <address>Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at archive.ubuntu.com Port 80</address>
<TheAshMan> yup :)
<AlanBell> cool, the tunnel is working then
<AlanBell> now try telnet gb.archive.ubuntu.com 80, should get the same result
<TheAshMan> ah, apparently its not the same
<AlanBell> fix your hosts file entry then
<TheAshMan> looks like the phpinfo() from the server i ssh'd into
<TheAshMan> Do I need to change local hosts file or remote?
<AlanBell> the one you did the telneting on
<TheAshMan> I need to point gb.archive.. to localhost?
<AlanBell> yes
<TheAshMan> thats already done
<AlanBell> ping it
<TheAshMan> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.057 ms
<AlanBell> that was the result of ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<TheAshMan> mhm
<diplo> Morning all
<TheAshMan> morning diplo
<scoundrel50a> Hi, I am still trying to get used to Unity, but I really dont like when the window is maximised, all the drop down menu's etc go into the top panel, is there any way I get it back to ho it used to be ?
<scoundrel50a> cam amybody help please?
<BigRedS> scoundrel50a: I suspect there isn't inside of unity
<BigRedS> it seems to be one of those core bits of unity's design
<TheAshMan> AlanBell: Thanks for all your help earlier. I think I'm just gonna resort to violence in the direction of the windows network sys admin
<BigRedS> so another time where if you want it to behave like vanilla gnome2, you'll have to use gnome 2
<scoundrel50a> Oh ok, that is a shame....thank you any way
<daubers> scoundrel50a: Have a google around for "removing ubuntu global menu" might give you something
<JGJones> Hey...how do I restore the default key-bindings of Unity?
<JGJones> as it seems to continue to use what I used on 10.10 which doesn't work on 11.04 too well
<JGJones> Unity --reset doesn't seem to do the trick by the way.
<scoundrel50a> im, sorry to be thick, but what is super, I am seeing it mentioned in conjunction with pressing say f to search?
<JGJones> scoundrel50a, it's the Win-key
<BigRedS> scoundrel50a: it's the windows key
<daubers> JGJones: You mean the "Fail"-key surely :p
<scoundrel50a> daubers and BigRedS: thank you,
<JGJones> daubers, the naming scheme is a fail indeed....it's even used on the official Ubuntu keyboard you can buy in the store(!)
<daubers> I know :(
<BigRedS> I'm pretty pleased that with unity we've finally got a use for that key by default
<BigRedS> it's as if for the past ten years Linux has been pretending it's not there. OTOH, it means I now do need to check before setting up win+something key combinations
<scoundrel50a> ok, that is strange, I have an Acer Aspire One that came with :Linux Lite, so mby the looks of thigns, has no Super Key, is there another option?
<daubers> scoundrel50a: Between the ctrl and alt keys on the bottom left hand row
<scoundrel50a> I'm now running 110.4 on it,
<JGJones> Aye...although the key-binding's a tad messed up for me as I'm not using the defaults for Unity, and can't figure out how to restore to default for some reason (no I haven't dyed my hair blonde yet)
<scoundrel50a> ah, it has a house on it, and just pressed it and got what I needed, thank you.
<JGJones> scoundrel50a, I'm jealous of your keyboard.
<shauno> I thought not having a windows key was normal  *licks his mac*
<JGJones> heh...however I really do not like those Apple keyboards...
<scoundrel50a> JGJones: I quite like it, but I am still getting used to the Fn function keys....
<scoundrel50a> daubers: removing ubuntu global menu, is thatadding the drop down menus back to the windows itself.....just need to make sure
<JGJones> scoundrel50a, just a thought - why not just try using it for a week?
<JGJones> Take time to get used to - but the main advantage - just flick the mouse up to the top and you're in the menu - no precision  skills needed ;-)
<AlanBell> or flick to the top, and 2 foot to the left for the two monitor people
<BigRedS> JGJones: unless you're using focus-follows-mouse and don't habitually full-screen everything...
<JGJones> Bah, two monitors is just plainly excessive - I suggest you just chuck out that 2nd monitor. (goes to make space on desk)...say...where do you live?
<scoundrel50a> JGJones: hi, I have been trying to use it for quite a while, and just cant get used to it. I started using this when it was the Netbook remix, and I'm still finding it hard to get used to.
<scoundrel50a> Does anybody know if the backlight problem has been fixed in the upgrade to 11.04?
<BigRedS> which backlight problem?
<BigRedS> best bet is to check on the bug, really
<BigRedS> if there's a fix, it'll be noted there
<scoundrel50a> I t happened on installation, once installed, there is no backlight. Its odd, I have a relatively new Acer Aspire which wont upgrade to 11.04 becasue of the back lihgt, but it works on my crappy Acer Aspire One
<scoundrel50a> I havent heard anything back, since the day 11.04 came out a couple of weeks ago.
<popey> scoundrel50a: bug number?
<wintellect> I had ubuntu installed, then apt-get indtalled kubuntu-desktop. Now I want to keep KDE but remove gnome/unity. How do I do it? if I apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, it only removes that meta-pkg not all its deps too :\
<popey> bug 759194 ?
<lubotu3> Error: Launchpad bug 759194 could not be found
<scoundrel50a> that number does look familiar
<BigRedS> wintellect: apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop ; apt-get autoremove  ?
<BigRedS> or are they not even marked for removal
<BigRedS> ?
<wintellect> BigRedS: cool, will try that tonight
<popey> sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop^
<wintellect> ok, cool
<wintellect> just trying to get to a kubuntu desktop
<wintellect> and remove stuff I don't use/want
<popey> bug 759104
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> seems to be a dub of bug #693273
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 693273 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Ubuntu boots into blank screen (dup-of: 759104)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693273
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> iot says it has a high priority, how soon could that be fixed then?
<popey> no idea.
<popey> you could ask in #ubuntu-x
<hamitron> less time than the average low priority? ;)
<popey> and make sure you mention the bug number
<popey> but even though it's high priority, there dont seem to be many people affected
<scoundrel50a> ok, I will try there, thanks
<BigRedS> what? when did dillo drop out of the repos?
<popey> hasn't been around since hardy by the look of it
<czajkowski> Aloha
<BigRedS> Ah, that was rhetorical but that's a long time for me to have not noticed...
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski 
<popey> people actually use dillo?
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<BigRedS> I use it for sites with broken CSS
<BigRedS> 'cause ISTR it mostly ignores CSS
<scoundrel50a> is there anybody around in #ubuntu-x?
<popey> dunno, I am not in there
<popey> you might need to wait patiently for a response
<popey> some of the people will be US citizens so not awake right now
<AlanBell> BigRedS: it is mostly quiet, and the americans are all tucked up in bed still
<Pendulum> at least the lucky Americans are :-/
<davmor2> MooDoo: Morning Chap ow am ya
<AlanBell> morning Pendulum
<BigRedS> AlanBell: That was for scoundrel50a ? :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: cracking although i might be ill as i've not prodded czajkowski today
<AlanBell> BigRedS: it was, silly me
<Pendulum> hi AlanBell
<czajkowski> davmor2: hi
<scoundrel50a> Oh right, didnt realise it was uS based....will leave it open. Hopefully will find an answer. Thanks.
<daubers> Urgh. Why are customers a pain in the bum
<AlanBell> well it is global, like most team channels
<davmor2> czajkowski: hi that sounds so formal coming from you?
<MooDoo> davmor2: you too eh ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: she needs a prodding ...
<davmor2> MooDoo: I refer my colleague to the aforementioned prods to the Personage know as  czajkowski at 11.05 this very morn
<MooDoo> davmor2: i stand corrected sir ;)
<gord> wish it wasn't quite so humid :(
<davmor2> gord: buy a dehumidifying air con
<gord> no, i don't need more things imn
<gord> in my house that go "hmmmmmmm"
<popey> i want to make my computer quieter
<popey> you know when you boot a desktop PC and you hear a fan go really fast then slow down
<dogmatic69> popey: get a mac
<dogmatic69> :D
<popey> thats the CPU usually isnt it?
<shauno> I want to find something that's noisier :/
<popey> dogmatic69: I have two
<popey> i.e. not PSU or case fans
<gord> popey, http://www.ebuyer.com/product/177411 - get rid of the case fans, only use this
<shauno> when the hdd spins down in this, it's completely silent.  sat in my room last night, and realised that's the first time in years I haven't had a background whirrr
<dogmatic69> shauno: you can get my pc... sounds like a fing jet engine warming up
<popey> ooo whats that!?
<popey> i have SSD in my desktop now so no hard disk noise
<popey> its just fans
<gord> popey, its water cooling for your cpu, it connects to a radiator on a case fan, but the case fan doesn't need need to go very fast honestly so it never gets loud
<shauno> my laptop doesn't seem to do much with the fans unless I'm putting any load on it (or the gpu ..)
<dogmatic69> i got a ~150mm fan on the side plus about 4 others
<gord> i have one, i have three other fans, *they* are loud, the one for the cpu is never loud
<shauno> the moment I do keep the gpu busy tho, you could stick wheels on it and watch it go
<dogmatic69> s/150/300
 * AlanBell has new business cards
<gord> also nice that it keeps my quad core i7 at 30 degrees even when building stuff :)
<popey> gord: so the round bit goes on the cpu, the square bit goes on a fan?
<gord> popey, yup, you just have to make sure your case fans are the right size for it to fit
<popey> i have a fan on the front of the case blowing in
<popey> and one on the back blowing out
<popey> i guess the one on the back as that's nearest the cpu
<popey> gord: also will it fit on my c2d?
<gord> popey, its not cpu specific, its socket specific, so LGA1156 LGA 1155 LGA775 LGA1366 AM2 and AM3
<gord> if you have one of those, you are good to go
 * popey checks
<popey> PLGA775
<popey> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27251
<popey> i have that cpu overclocked to 3.2GHz I think
<popey> 3.1GHz
<livingdaylight> bought a sony vaio c series laptop, but after two weeks it still hasn't arrived. Guy, at the other end of the line gave me attitude and told me to take my business elsewhere; just coz I'm getting impatient. Pretty rude I thought, but will look elsewhere now.
<gord> i would guess that works okay popey, not sure what the P means though =\
<popey> livingdaylight: who did you buy it from?
 * popey expects livingdaylight to say "Laptops Direct"
<livingdaylight> Sony on tottenham court road, London
<popey> ah
<popey> what you gonna run on it?
<livingdaylight> he put it down to the fact that there was a bank holiday monday and that they had "construct" as if from scratch?
<livingdaylight> popey, I 'd like a dual-boot system; but definitely, (unfortunately) also need it to run windows
<JGJones> sigh I really really really hate red tape, having to call a dozen different departments etc just to find out one thing.
<livingdaylight> john lewis was selling hp dm4; its a 14" and nice looking and good battery life, but don't know
<livingdaylight> popey, I read the negative thread about Laptops Direct, lol
<livingdaylight> maybe its just as well, and Sony's customer services dept certainly has much to learn, but it was a really nice spec.
<popey> not sure I'd buy sony
<popey> well, I know I wouldn't
<ali1234> get a thinkpad
<livingdaylight> it had a new generation i5 (sandbridge processor) 500 gb hd, 512 dedicated Radeon graphics card, backlit keyboard, 14" (nice and compact) 4gb ram. Only downside was that battery life is only a couple hrs or so...
<livingdaylight> ali1234, at £650 it was already more than my budget really... think pads are even more...
<livingdaylight> popey, you buy Apples; to me they're even more evil than Sony. Sure they're nice machines, but also twice as expensive than most any other machine
<ali1234> at least apple knows how to run a webserver
 * imexil finds it strange that with the previous update of Skype for linux it only took canonical one day to push the new version to the repo. Now it's already 4 days since the announcement and no 2.2.035 in sight :(
<ali1234> it's in the partner repo isn't it? that means skype does it
<shauno> with apple, I basically got old and boring.  I discovered I'm willing to pay for nice now
<shauno> like shoes.  if I'm gonna spend inhuman amounts of time using it, false economy to buy cheap shoes
<imexil> Really, so canonical is just providing the upload space but skype has to provide it. Didn't know that, thanks ali1234
<livingdaylight> shauno, I understand the false-economy principle which is why i was already willing to dig deeper and spend £650, but not all of us can afford £1k + on laptops. Then there also the fact that for the same money one can get more if one is willing to forego the brand which is what one often pays so much for as in the case of Apple
<ali1234> if you want to avoid false economy the thinkpad is the only laptop you should even consider
<ali1234> everything else is just garbage with a logo on it
 * AlanBell had a rubbish thinkpad, and I now have a rather nice Samsung
<livingdaylight> lol
<BigRedS> mmm, people seem to like Samsungs at the minute
<BigRedS> but nobody does nipples as well as Lenovo
<livingdaylight> my lenovo R60e, albeit not a "thinkpad" still built by the same people, completely fell apart. Everything has a lifecycle
<imexil> so I installed the deb file of Skype manually, and guess what, they've forgotten to update the version string in "about" ;)
<ali1234> if it's not a thinkpad it doesn't count
<ali1234> it's like buying a dell vostro or whatever they're called
<ali1234> the cheap line
<BigRedS> yeah, thinkpads are very much not the same as the other lenovos
<livingdaylight> so, what about the new lenovo L520? not a thinkpad = no good?
<livingdaylight> AlanBell, which one? I read good reviews about the R580 I think
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: that's teh general rule I go by :)
<AlanBell> R530
<livingdaylight> do the thinkpad Edge models count as thinkpads?
<livingdaylight> like these? http://goo.gl/jwBh6
<ali1234> doesn't look like a thinpad
<livingdaylight> thinpad?
<livingdaylight> it does say thinkpad on it. but you mean the other traditional looking ones
<BigRedS> ah yeah, my mum got one of those
<BigRedS> it doesn't feel like a thinkpad
<livingdaylight> its a solid keyboard like you'd expect. They look nice too. But chassis gets uber hot like all lenovos I found. What I couldn't understand is why it doesn't come with a mic jack?
<shauno> trust customers to call just as I stir the hornet's nest :/
<livingdaylight> I like them in 13"
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, how is your mom getting on with it?
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: she really quite likes it
<BigRedS> but that might be more down to there being a picture of an elephant on it than any other reason
<BigRedS> the battery's a funny shape, though. Almost precludes using it as a laptop
<BigRedS> it sticks down out of the bottom of the laptop at the back, but not for the full width
<popey> livingdaylight: it's not about being evil
<popey> livingdaylight: it's about the quality of the hardware for me
<popey> I've never rated sony computer hardware highly. they make great tellys, or did anyway.
<popey> computers, not so much
<livingdaylight> popey, I thought you were making the ethical distinction.
<popey> i put function over ethics usually
<livingdaylight> popey, ok, that's clear...
<popey> there's plenty of other things I'd avoid if ethics was the primary driver in my purchasing
<popey> like Coke, Nestle and so on.
<davmor2> popey: you turned into Jono :)
 * popey shudders
<livingdaylight> popey, in that regard i have no idea where Sony are on the spectrum from shite to awesome. I appreciate that Apples make good pieces of kit. Unfortunately, with a price tag to match.. Sony's struck me as a good mid-range laptop? not that I have anything to base that on, which is why I'm asking here. I get that thinkpads are also in the top end of the quality spectrum, but again not affordable at this time
<davmor2> popey: that was jono reply when asked why he recorded LR on windows/mac
<livingdaylight> I got a cheap msi cr620 a few weeks back and had to immediately return that based on the quality.
<popey> livingdaylight: i thought sony was expensive too
<BigRedS> yeah, expensive *and* badly put together
<bigcalm[mob]> Bonjour!
<bigcalm[mob]> Looks like I'm not missing anything then
<mandrews> Afternoon all!  Has anyone had any experience with the new Nvidia drivers dropping your resolution down to 640x480?  I installed perfectly ok from the Live CD (all was fine there) version 10.04 though when I started for the first time, it did some updates, installed the Nvidia drivers and now my resolution is way out (can only see the top left corder of the screen)
 * popey cuddles bigcalm[mob] 
<bigcalm[mob]> \o/
<bigcalm[mob]> popey: it's good to be missed
<popey> :D
<bigcalm[mob]> Time to drive again! Toodles pip
<livingdaylight> popey, I think they are generally, yes, which is why i never looked at them before. But the new C series came with second gen. i5 processor, dedicated graphics card and couldn't find anyone else that matched them for spec and price
<livingdaylight> *so, far.
<mandrews> Anyone had the Nvidia issue?
<MartijnVdS> I've had lots of nvidia issues
<mandrews> with it changing the resolution after installing the new drivers?
<mandrews> Mines changed the resolution to some ridiculous setting and I cant seem to change it back
<MartijnVdS> mandrews: there aren't many issues I haven't had with nvidia cards. Never using those again.
<MartijnVdS> !nvidia
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mandrews> thanks for that lubotu3 - il have a read through it
<mandrews> im assuming there will be a simple fix
<BigRedS> sounds like a brave assumptio
<BigRedS> n
<ali1234> nvidia has changed the default list of resolutions
<ali1234> so for example i have a 1280x1024 monitor connected through a KVM
<ali1234> that blocks the DDE signals
<ali1234> on older drivers 1280x1024 was one of the defaults
<ali1234> now the defaults are all silly HD 16:9 modes
<ali1234> so after installing natty that monitor would only go to 1024x768 or 1366x960 or something stupid like that
<ali1234> luckily i kept my old xorg.conf
<ali1234> it still beats my ati card though, which has graphical corruption over 1/5 of the screen for no reason at all
 * MartijnVdS loves his Intel i5 *My preciousss*
<MartijnVdS> it Just Works®
<ali1234> unless you want to do anything moderately taxing
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTUyOQ
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: it's getting better :)
<gord> my sandybridge device doesn't really "Just work"
<gord> so much corruption, bad drivers
<ali1234> um yeah... get back to me when intel graphics can run minecraft at more than 3 fps
<gord> mine runs left4dead 2 at 30fps
<ali1234> not interested in playing that game
<gord> right, but its a good benchmark, minecraft runs fairly well
<czajkowski> Orange Club milks are addictive.
<czajkowski> that is all
<BigRedS> I just had to use unity's menu to open an app. I agree with most of its detractors.
<ali1234> unity has started doing this thing where first click on the launcher reveals two firefox windows- 1 browser, 1 download manager- and clicking the browser window does nothing
<ali1234> i think there has been a patch added that makes it try to avoid the download manager window
<ali1234> because sometimes now, if there's only the dl window open, clicking the launcher does nothing at all
<ali1234> which is even worse because now i can't even get to it to close it so i can restart firefox
<BigRedS> alt+f2, killall firefox-bin ?
<ali1234> i don't have time for that
<ali1234> unity is supposed to be easier not harder
<BigRedS> elegance? whassat?
<mandrews> Hmm - thanks for the heads up's!  I will have a play with it later on when I get home.  Id spent all day on it at the weekend before I finally gave up on it
<ali1234> mandrews: if all else fails just write an xorg.conf by hand
<BigRedS> But yeah, I know what you mean. I'm fine with it so long as I remember what I need to enter into alt+f2 to get whatever app I want
<BigRedS> but I suspect I'm missing the large bulk of it this way :)
<ali1234> actually, not all by hand- generate one from nvidia-settings and then tweak it
<ali1234> alt-f2 is fail, just press windows
<ali1234> the dash is easier because you don't have to know the exact name
<ali1234> you can just type "screenshot"<enter> and get what you want
<scoundrel50a_> well, that didnt work, its definately a backlight problem, I even tried to install from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-rc1-oneiric/ and that didnt work either.
<mandrews> I wouldnt know where to start with writing out a xorg.conf
<gord> alt+f2 is for when you know the exact name, you want to launch a command
<mandrews> Im struggling changing a screen resolution so that gives you an idea!
<ali1234> mandrews: you will, if the DDE is not working for some reason
<BigRedS> Ah, alt+f2's just habit. I assumed the win key was the same
<ali1234> but you can force it through xorg.conf
<BigRedS> oh, cool
<BigRedS> it's a searchy thing
<BigRedS> handy
<ali1234> i wish that the main dash would do the suggestions thing actually
<ali1234> "apps available for download" makes sense in context of searching for a program
<mandrews> No idea ali1234 - all I know is that after I changed the drivers just after install, its blown the screen up really really large!
<ali1234> but it's only available on the applications place, not the main dash
<selinuxium> Afternoon all!   o/
<ali1234> mandrews: you mean after you installed the restricted driver offered by jockey/hardware manager?
 * selinuxium is feeling particularly happy today!  :) 
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski that is all
 * czajkowski waves hello to davmor2 
 * MooDoo follows davmor2 with a secondary prod to czajkowski 
 * czajkowski salutes MooDoo 
<MooDoo> czajkowski: your being scarey please stop
<mandrews> ali1234: Think so.  I did a fresh install from the live CD, it did a load of updates through the update manager (just updates, not an upgrade) and also restricted drivers (seems to have put in Nvidia 173?) and after restart, everything is massive - i.e. looks like its been really zoomed in
<MooDoo> davmor2: what you done to her, she's being scarey now
<ali1234> yeah that is not unusual
<mandrews> hmm - so how do you fix it?
<davmor2> calling psychiatrist for czajkowski, psychiatrist for czajkowski
<ali1234> run nvidia-settings
<ali1234> try to fix it
<ali1234> otherwise write xorg.conf manually
<mandrews> il have a look.  Never even seen xorg.conf, so wouldnt have a clue how to re-write it
<davmor2> MooDoo: I think the whole Dr Who/River Song cloning thing is going on and czajkowski has been replace with this polite young lady, instead of the loutish Lass we all know and love,  /me starts dailing for the doctor I'll get his number in the end don't worry czajkowski we're here for you
<MartijnVdS> vworp, vworp?
<MooDoo> davmor2: as long as she's not one of those flesh types that melt and leave a gooey mess
<selinuxium> Completely off topic, but my band are number one in the Roadrunner unsigned charts! :)
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: link? :)
<czajkowski> selinuxium: well done!!!!!!
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: (what kind of music?
<selinuxium> http://signmeto.roadrunnerrecords.com/charts
 * czajkowski hugs selinuxium 
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: also, cool!
<selinuxium> Storm of Ashes - Metal
<selinuxium> czajkowski, cheers! :)
<selinuxium> thanks all..
<selinuxium> Had meeting with Roadrunner this week.. EMI want to see us in August... O_o
<selinuxium> All a bit freaky, nice to be at least seen... Nothing may come of it all...
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: I've sent te link to some local metalheads :)
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: (just now)
<selinuxium> MartijnVdS, Cheers! :)
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: I'm not really into metal, but I think you should get Strepsils to sponsor you... singer sounds like he needs them ;)
<selinuxium> LOL :)
<selinuxium> I started playing blues and funk...
<MartijnVdS> selinuxium: this is quite different :)
<selinuxium> Slight segway with the Red Hot CHilli Peppers and hey I am... :)
<selinuxium> s/hey/here/
<JGJones> Never really listened to metal - my hearing aids can't make it out at all
<ali1234> parcelforce sucks
<ali1234> it looks like an elephant sat on my package
<hamitron> :/
<ali1234> i had to spend an hour bending all the fins on the heatsink i bought back into the right shape, before i could install it
<ali1234> it seems to work fine though- 20 degree drop
<hamitron> my psu arrived safely :)
<ali1234> i recommend this, if your graphics card is too loud: http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/18/accelero-xtreme-plus.html
<ali1234> they're not lying when they say "incredibly quiet"
<hamitron> nice
<hamitron> I've used they gpu coolers before, and have been impressed
<hamitron> my 7800gtx was a single slot card originally, but never kept cool enough to make me happy
<ali1234> just don't get it delivered by parcelforce unless you have a banana-shaped graphics card
<hamitron> :D
<ali1234> well i'm pretty happy with how that worked out
<ali1234> i can actually ... hear stuff again
<MartijnVdS> like.. the fan.. rattling against the curved heatsink
<ali1234> nah, i managed to straighten it out
<ali1234> the rattling is from the old crappy fans that i loaded into the case to try to cool it a bit temporarily while waiting
<ali1234> even that is an improvement, before, with stock cooler, which had just 1 80mm fan, it sounded like a hairdryer
<ali1234> for how much these cards cost you'd think they could make a decent heatsink
<JGJones> Is there a tool that allow you to do hashing using the GPU?
<JGJones> rather than the CPU?
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: OpenCL?
<JGJones> specifically for password cracking
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: not a tool, but something tools could use if they wanted
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: you could write a password cracker using OpenCL
<dutchie> i'm sure i saw a thing earlier
<JGJones> MartijnVdS, My dog's a better programmer than me so I couldn't write it ;-)
<dutchie> JGJones: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/cheap-gpus-are-rendering-strong-passwords-useless/13125 links to http://www.golubev.com/hashgpu.htm
<ali1234> yes, that was on slashdot yesterday, there are a few tools actually
<dutchie> indeed
<ali1234> before and after: http://imagebin.org/157007
<kaushal> Hi
<JGJones> dutchie, thanks...although it points to a Windows version, there doesn't seem to a linux version via that article
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4
<kaushal> How do i add it in Launcher in 11.04
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: ask Azelphur about hashing with GPUs
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: he does bitcoin :)
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: he might have some pointers for you
<ali1234> JGJones: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hashkill/
<diplo> w00t
<diplo> Just done rm -rf / on a back up server
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 in ubuntu 11.04. How do i add it in Launcher
<diplo> ooer :(
<BigRedS> diplo: modern rms don't let you do that
<ali1234> kaushal: you should be able to run it once, then right click on the launcher icon and select "keep in launcher"
<dogmatic69> diplo: lol
<diplo> heh, CentOS 5.5
<diplo> Left something in a script i wrote
<BigRedS> you normally need to use find to get that sort of breakage
<dogmatic69> diplo: at least you have more space for backups now
<JGJones> diplo, that's alright - anyone know not to run as root and you didn't use sudo ;-)
<diplo> heh, it only had root on there
<diplo> That's all is ever used on that one server
<diplo> Internal only
<diplo> rm -rf $DUMPWORKDIR/
<diplo> I'd deleted the $DUMPWORKDIR variable, but hadn't scrolled down the screen to remove the rm :(
<dogmatic69> diplo: and the offending script is gone too
<diplo> Well luckily I still have it in cache on my PC where I had it open on SFTP
<kaushal> ali1234: is there a easy way to map all officesuite in the launcher
<ali1234> don't know
<ali1234> there's only about 4 things
<ali1234> running each one and adding it is quite easy
<ali1234> i don't know an easier way
<diplo> But my nagios setup is all gone, well not gone /etc is still there, but no cat or vi to copy them :(
<BigRedS> diplo: backups?
<BigRedS> Oh, wait, this was teh backing up wasn't it?
<diplo> Yup :D
<diplo> Funnily enough, I asked do we back up the backup server to tape
<diplo> The answer was no
<diplo> You would think I would have been more careful after finding that out!
<BigRedS> I suspect you will be next time
<BigRedS> :)
<diplo> heh I hope so
<BigRedS> I'm still worried at the fact that I've not yet made a mistake like that
<BigRedS> it seems to be a "well, we've all done it" sort of mistake, which implies I've got it coming...
<popey> have you won the lottery yet?
<MooDoo> i did at the weekend, tenner :(
<diplo> BigRedS, first time for me in 12 years
<diplo> When I owned up, he said we've all done something like it up here so don't worry
<diplo> You WONT do it again
<diplo> :P
<BigRedS> haha, that's the thing though - when someone makes that sort of mistake you need to have an environment where they want to own up as soon as possible, rather than hide it for fear of whatever retribution
<dogmatic69> only way to learn
<popey> I managed to mount up the "wrong" filesystem and do a global search and replace on production data once
<jpds> popey: http://imgur.com/y7Hm9
<JGJones> walked home. Car broken down. sigh...
<popey> yes. that.
<davmor2> http://imgur.com/gallery/rtGCY something you don't see everyday :D
<MooDoo> lol
<gord> thats not the usual reaction cats have to being put in a car ;)
<popey> i suspect that cat has bigger... uhm... 'balls' than most cats
<popey> if any
<scoundrel50a> Hi, had an e-mail through #759104 asking me to try blacklisting the 'acer_wmi' kernel module from loading, by adding
<scoundrel50a> 'blacklist acer_wmi' to /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf, and reboot using the bad kernel. How do I do that, can it be done through Maverick, or what, because I cant load Natty to add it.
<scoundrel50a> Plus, how do I answer a post from launchpad?
<scoundrel50a> e-mail, I should say
<BigRedS> yeah, it's always teh same file used, whichever kernel you boot from
<BigRedS> if you're looking to use a different install, you just need to mount whichever partition the natty install has it's /etc on
<popey> scoundrel50a: click the link at the bottom of the mail
<popey> bug 759104
<popey> or that
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> oh, ok, one thing though, I just remembered, after being advised to chat to somebody on #ubuntu-x I installed something called oneiric is that the same as Natty or somethign different? Even though the same problem exists with oneiric as with natty. If that makes sense
<popey> scoundrel50a: do you have 11.04 installed on the box?
<popey> you upgraded to oneiric?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<popey> hah
<popey> that was probably unwise
<popey> In my opinion
<MooDoo> is oneiric even alpha yet?
<AlanBell> so now you have 11.10
<AlanBell> alpha 1 just came out
<scoundrel50a> I was advised to install oneiric with the .deb installation found here.....http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-rc1-oneiric/ I can uninstall it, as its a .deb installation, is there a .deb installation for Natty?
<scoundrel50a> and what is oneiric?
<DJones> !oneiric
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: the next version of ubuntu
<AlanBell> ah, the oneiric kernel
<scoundrel50a> ah
<scoundrel50a> it still has the same backlight problem
<scoundrel50a> I was told to install it from the person on #ubuntu-x
<popey> ah, just the kernel, thats less mad
<AlanBell> yeah, that is fine (ish)
<popey> so yes, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf
<popey> then add the line you've been told to
<popey> do what they say and restart to test
<scoundrel50a> ok, will give it a go
<scoundrel50a> ok, that is odd, that file, should it have something in there, if so, opening it with command shws a blank page
<scoundrel50a> just looked ini the directory, and it doesnt have a /local.conf file, so we muct be creating a new one yes?
<scoundrel50a> ok, am having a little bit of problem, its opened up a new file in the terminal, but I dont know how to save it, eveerytime I close the terminal, it doesnt save, how do I save fromo in the terminal
<Featurefreak> scoundrel50a: your opening a file in the terminal how exactly?
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: what program you useing?   vi?  some notepad?
<Featurefreak> anyone remember some american geek podcast was running promo's in uuk and outlaws? looking for a new usbscription to add to my list :)
<scoundrel50a> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf if that is right its nano
<MooDoo> ctrl x
<Featurefreak> scoundrel50a: ok, ctrl+x  then hit Y and enter
<MooDoo> and you'll be asked to save
<MooDoo> Featurefreak: snap! :)
<scoundrel50a> that is what I thought, I'll tyry again
<Featurefreak> yay :)
<Featurefreak> so this other podcast, had some chick talk all sultry, then she breaks cahracter and says she sounds like a street walker
<scoundrel50a> ok, need to reboot and see if that works. When I spoke to the guy earlier on #ubuntu-x he mentioned something like that but he said it could very well break ubuntu naltigether with that
<Featurefreak> scoundrel50a: what are you changing in your modules?
<scoundrel50a> could that happen?
<Featurefreak> sure could, your editing the kernel modules configs
<Featurefreak> local.conf doesn't make sense for modprobe.d though
<scoundrel50a> Featurefreak: this came via an e-mail from launchpad bug report just now, try blacklisting the 'acer_wmi' kernel module from loading, by adding
<scoundrel50a> 'blacklist acer_wmi' to /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf, and reboot using the bad kernel
<scoundrel50a> bug #759104
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> but its complicated now, as advised to install oneiric, via .deb installation
<scoundrel50a> could it break my ubuntu if I do that?
<scoundrel50a> what should I do?
<popey> woah there.
<popey> You're not being recommended to install oneiric
<popey> you were recommended to install a linux kernel which comes from the future (of your system)
<popey> built for oneiric.
<popey> have you added the blacklist line (without quotes) to /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf
<scoundrel50a> popey: didnt say that, I have said already that when I was told me to go to #ubuntu-x this morning, the guy on there, advised me to install oneiric via .deb installation, which I did
<scoundrel50a> got the launchpad e-mail just now, with what you just posted, I have added that yes
<scoundrel50a> being a .deb installation, I can uninstall it, if necessary, is there a .deb inistallation for Natty?
<scoundrel50a> as I have already posted the url was http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-rc1-oneiric/
<popey> I'm trying to make something clear here.
<popey> You're not installing oneiric
<scoundrel50a> so am I
<scoundrel50a> have already done it
<popey> You're installing the kernel.
<scoundrel50a> ok
<popey> no, you haven't
<popey> you've installed a kernel
<scoundrel50a> now you said I understand
<popey> but you dont have 11.04 on this machine?
<scoundrel50a> so, with that information, is that going to break my ubuntu adding what launchpad suggested
<MartijnVdS> !xy | scoundrel50a
<lubotu3> scoundrel50a: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<scoundrel50a> ok, now I am really confused
<popey> lets just take a step back
<popey> do you have 11.04 on that machine?
<scoundrel50a> I did have, but uninstalled it
<MartijnVdS> scoundrel50a: what do you have now then?
<popey> Ubuntu 10.10 if my reading of the backscroll is right
<scoundrel50a> Maverick, with what popey confirmed to me now is the oneiric kernel
<popey> ok
<popey> Now, here lies the issue.
<popey> You are about to test Ubuntu 10.10 with the kernel from Ubuntu 11.10.
<popey> But your bug is about a problem with 11.04.
<popey> So. It's possible that you might reboot into the Oneiric (11.10) kernel and everything is fine (with or without the file being edited)
<popey> because it could be that there's some other "bit" of 11.04 that you don't have (because you're on 10.10 with an 11.10 kernel)
<scoundrel50a> tried to boot into Oneiric, but backlight problem still exists
<popey> ah, excellent
<popey> is that after you have edited the file?
<popey> and saved it
<scoundrel50a> not yet, which is why I am asking here, I have edited and saved now, and was about to try, but was worried, and glad I asked, because it cleared up some confusion
<popey> well
<popey> there is one thing that concerns me
<scoundrel50a> should I try, and what will that achieve?
<popey> you keep saying 'blacklist acer_wmi'
<popey> I am concerned that you added the quote marks to /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf
<scoundrel50a> that is what I got from launchpad today
<popey> yes, I know
<scoundrel50a> n o quote marks
<popey> ok, so you have a line that looks like this:-
<popey> blacklist acer_wmi
<scoundrel50a> yes
<popey> ^^^ like that
<popey> winner
<popey> yes, reboot to the oneiric kernel and see if there is still a backlight issue
<popey> no risk at all*
<popey>  
<popey>  
<popey> *Note: may be some risk.
<scoundrel50a> ok, thank you
<scoundrel50a> be back in a tick, have to reboot, but will sign in on other machine
<scoundrel50a> brb
<MartijnVdS> Oneiric is full of all kinds of weird bugs these days
<MartijnVdS> I had to turn off USB autosuspend on my keyboard.. it was losing half my keystrokes
<scoundrel50a_> its booting up now
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: in oneiric or natty?
<scoundrel50a_> nope that didnt fix it
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: o
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: natty was fine
<popey> scoundrel50a_: you're booting the oneiric kernel?
<scoundrel50a_> yes
<scoundrel50a_> I just heard the drumsto say it had loaded and lost the backlight
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: that's cause it only just hit alpha 1 and is as rough as hob nail boots
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: I know :) Still filed a bug though
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: I was in a masochistic mood yesterday :P
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: for that I blame gnome 3 honest :D
<scoundrel50a_> I found out also earlier that I can actually log in, by clicking enter then my password and the music starts for loading the kernel, but still no backlight, and I have to shut down using button
<popey> bummer
<scoundrel50a_> I posted a kern.log file to somewhere taken from what we were doing earlier
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Michael Wood] Debian Unable to mount filesystem - http://www.michaelwood.me.uk/wordpress/2011/06/06/debian-unable-to-mount-filesystem/
<scoundrel50a_> one sec,need to reboot othe machine
<gord> i wonder if you took apart a laptop monitor, keeping the light diffusers in place, then pointed it at the sun, if it would work okay as a backlight
<scoundrel50a_> this is really frustrating, especially since I am running Natty on my Acer Aspire One talking to you
<scoundrel50a_> and the other machin e is far more powerful
<popey> well, now you can leave a comment that you tested the oneric kernel with that change to your modules under 10.10 and it still didnt work
<scoundrel50a_> how do I do that?
<scoundrel50a_> I havent been able to post to the bug, as I dont know how to.
<popey> scoundrel50a_: there is a link in every mail from launchpad
<popey> bug 759104
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<popey> ^^^^^ that link
<scoundrel50a_> never got to the bottom of the page on that link, and seen the comment box, as I never logged in. Sorry :(
<AlanBell> or you can reply to the bug mail and it will turn up as a comment
<popey> AlanBell: you need to digitally sign your mail don't you?
<popey> scoundrel50a_: so... login to launchpad
<popey> you have an account
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~scoundrel50a I assume thats you
<scoundrel50a_> oh, I didnt know that. I just updated the bug, and added a kerel.log from earlier, to see if that might show anything
<AlanBell> "Launchpad only accepts email that is GPG signed" - popey is right
<scoundrel50a_> ah, I dont have that
<popey> scoundrel50a_: how are you subscribed to the bug then?
<popey> ah https://launchpad.net/~jakewc2 is you too?
<scoundrel50a_> yes
<scoundrel50a_> from about n5 years ago
<scoundrel50a_> havent used it hardly
<scoundrel50a_> sept 2008 was when I joined
<popey> well you could reply from either tbh
<popey> but makes sense to use the jakewc2 one as thats subscribed to the bug
<popey> so wont confuse people
<AlanBell> you can merge them
<scoundrel50a_> did the kern.log upload right?
<scoundrel50a_> it was over 1.5 mbs but i EDITED IT DOWN
<scoundrel50a_> sorry for the caps
<scoundrel50a_> its this small netbook I am on, hard to type
<popey> gord: Terraria... if my kids want to play, I'm going to have to buy a copy for each aren't I?
<gord> popey, no, but it would be a pain otherwise. you would have to start a copy on one computer with steam, logout of steam with it running, wait a while, log in on another machine and repeat
<ali1234> what's the name of that software that tests for ISP packet shaping?
<ali1234> oh, nvm, it's not packet shaping, it's just MASSIVE packet loss (70%) on demon's network
<ali1234> going to try router reboot
<MartijnVdS> GAAH
<MartijnVdS> synchronised calendar apps--
<MartijnVdS> *popup*</ubuntu> *ping*</xoom> *pling!*</phone>
<popey> hehe
<popey> i get that too
<popey> phone, two computers, ipad
<mandrews> ali1234: Hello again - sorry, I forgot what you said to do before (think it was you) about changing the screen resolution since I updated the nvidia driver and now everything has changed so it looks really large
<ali1234> run nvidia-settings
<ali1234> try to fix it in there
<mandrews> ah - thats the fella.  Was trying nvidia-setup
<mandrews> ah - no thats where my problem is.  It gives me the nvidia config system, though its obviously graphical and I cant see it all, only the top left corner of it
<mandrews> and looking at it, the max it will go to is 640x480
<victorp> popey, hi
<mandrews> Hello again - fixed :)
<mandrews> Is anyone here good with wi-fi 'dongles' and the quirks you get with them?
<davmor2> AlanBell: You old cynic you, who wouldn't want a learning curve in a school,  the teachers it's more work for them and they will have to alter all of their lesson plans of course
<daubers> lo
<mandrews> Does anyone know why my usb wireless thingy would work first time on the live CD (from cold) but now that ive installed Ubuntu, I have to go into windows first before the wi-fi will work?
<AlanBell> video files are rather big, looks like it will be 16 x 1000MB files for an hour of video]
<AlanBell> that is just downloading from a miniDV camcorder with dvgrab, I want to crop a bit off the start and end and add a title to the front, anyone know which of PiTiVi or kino or kdenlive or something else would be quickest
<AlanBell> and is there a better starting point than dvgrab?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> if you want it to be super easy buy adobe premier
<AlanBell> I don't want to do anything complicated
<ali1234> it should let you edit the video before pulling it off the camera
<ali1234> premier is not complicated
<ali1234> pretty much all the video editors on linux are over complex or completely dumbed down to the point of being unusable
<ali1234> kdenlive being the former and pitivi being the latter
<AlanBell> yeah, but I don't want to buy a mac
<ali1234> you don't have to
<ali1234> adobe hasn't been serious about mac for years
<AlanBell> does it run on Ubuntu?
<ali1234> apple and adobe now hate each other because of flash
<ali1234> it runs in virtualbox on ubuntu?
<ali1234> you might have to install some "libraries" from microsoft to make it work
<AlanBell> I don't have windows
<ali1234> you should use pitivi
<ali1234> but you will have to design your captions in gimp or something, maybe inkscape
<AlanBell> oh, that bit is fine, will use blender for that
<ali1234> lol, i thought you didn't want to do anything complex?
<AlanBell> not with the video, that will just be a 10 second rendered clip
<ali1234> no alpha blending?
<AlanBell> so I just want to tack an arbitary clip on the front of the video, then cut to the video
<ali1234> what about audio?
<ali1234> use pitivi for this
<AlanBell> just want the audio that was recorded with the camera, no fancy stuff
<ali1234> for the title i mean?
<AlanBell> not sure there will be audio with that
<ali1234> pitivi should have everything you need then, except possibly image sequence import
<daubers>  AlanBell: This for Oggcamp?
<daubers> (stupid wifi)
<daubers> Also, do you really need to work in that kind of codec for the final product?
<ali1234> you don't want to double encode it
<ali1234> well, you'll already be double encoding it
<daubers> You're pretty close to prores 422 at that kind of data rate. Which is pretty harsh. Unless you have some really spanky cameras, you'll not really need that good a quality
<ali1234> so adding another stage would be even worse
<ali1234> DV is 26mbit/s
<AlanBell> daubers: yes
<ali1234> and it's pretty bad
<ali1234> unless you have a lot of lighting
<daubers> 3.26MB/s ish
<daubers> DV is a pretty pants codec though
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but reencoding it is not going to help
<daubers> AlanBell: I can provide you with some storage that will help with the space issue.
<AlanBell> daubers: cool, I was going to ask you for it, but that saves me the bother :)
<daubers> :)
<ali1234> so you're recording talks?
<AlanBell> 13,892 MB in total for an hour
<daubers> I have a 16TB system sat in my office as a "We need to make this better" system
<AlanBell> ali1234: yeah
<ali1234> in that case quality is not so much of a concern
<ali1234> but
<ali1234> you need to edit in the slides
<ali1234> because a video of a talk without the slides is extremely annoying
<ali1234> just my 2c
<daubers> How many talks are running side by side?
<AlanBell> the plan is to record talks and have a slick workflow that gets them out, and encoded and up on the web within 24 hours
<ali1234> glwt
<daubers> AlanBell: Easy peasy
<daubers> AlanBell: Longest part will be the encoding queue
<daubers> (and the upload queue)
<ali1234> if you want to automate it, you can join the clips with ffmpeg
<AlanBell> possibly three rooms I think
<ali1234> and probably do the encode step at the same time
<ali1234> i assume you're going to record direct to disk then?
<daubers> So, you work with 2 talks in hand. In the space of one talk you can ingest the last one, in the space of the next you can have it edited and in the compression queue
<AlanBell> yeah, something like that, I am working out the timings
<AlanBell> could involve a bit of a server farm
<daubers> Nah, you just need 3 edit suites and a render machine
<AlanBell> mostly crap computers, doesn't take any processing to download DV tape
<AlanBell> 3 cameras recording, 3 cameras downloading
<ali1234> if you go via tape you'll need 6 cameras
<AlanBell> yeah
<ali1234> probably more reliable though
<AlanBell> then we have an archive of the tapes, no wires to run, no expensive cameras
<daubers> You want to be careful with ingest in most non-linears, if you're working on them at the same time as ingesting it can cause the audio to go out of sync
<ali1234> "no expensive cameras" what?
<ali1234> you'll have 6 of them...
<AlanBell> mini-dv cameras are less than £50 on ebay and loads of people just have them kicking about
<AlanBell> recording cameras would ideally have mic-in, playback need firewire out
<ali1234> do they make dv cameras that don't have firewire out?
<AlanBell> probably not
<AlanBell> but there are some that don't have mic-in ports
<ali1234> or mic in for that matter...
<daubers> AlanBell: In all seriousness, I'd use 4 machines and work 2 things in hand. During one talk you ingest, during the next you edit, and so on
<daubers> You use the other machine just to render into whatever format you want
<daubers> 3 editors should be relativley easy to manage
<AlanBell> so just 4 in total for three tracks?
<daubers> Yup
<ali1234> i would write myself a tool to do it with Qt and ffmpeg, forget video editors- they'll only cause you trouble if you are trying to work fast
<AlanBell> ok, I was thinking 6
<AlanBell> with editing all I want to do is top and tail it
<ali1234> yes that is easy with ffmpeg
<daubers> Means you'll be working 2 talk lengths afterwards (maybe) but that's not really an issue
<daubers> ali1234: Problem will be with audio sync issues. Firewire ingest from DV has a habit of pushing the audio out of sync
<AlanBell> so how do I crop stuff with ffmpeg?
<ali1234> using the -s and -tt parameters
<ali1234> ffmpeg -f mp3 -i test.mp3 -t 2.61 -vol 768 -ss 10 -y 00000000-0.wav
<AlanBell> ok, so play it in totem or something, figure out the number of seconds and pass that to ffmpeg?
<ali1234> ^ this takes a 2.61 segment of the mp3 starting from 10 seconds in, writes it to the output wav file
<ali1234> (it's -t and -ss)
<ali1234> don't use totem, it gives inaccurate timings
<ali1234> use mplayer
<mandrews> anyone managed to get sky player working in Ubuntu?
<mandrews> tried it in firefox and chrome with the moonlight plugin and just get a white screen
<ali1234> problem you might run into is seeking might ruin your timings
<ali1234> but mplayer has a fast forward that just plays it really fast which can help
<AlanBell> yeah, the -ss bit should be easy enough to figure out, the duration might be more of a challenge
<ali1234> find the end time with ff and then subtract...
<ali1234> with dv files you can join them with cat, according to ffmpeg faq
<ali1234> may depend on the type of dv file you have though
<daubers> urgh
<daubers> You'll also have to be careful of scan modes
<daubers> A lot of old DV stuff will be progressive
<ali1234> interlace?
<daubers> yeah, my DV camera is shocking for it
<ali1234> yeah that will be a problem assuming you are going to upload to the interwebs
<daubers> had to deinterlace the lot, took _forever_
<AlanBell> hmm, 14 GB across wireless network is not going to work
<ali1234> certainly not
<daubers> AlanBell: Nope. You'll want gigabit cable to all the machines used in the editing kit
<AlanBell> sure, that is no problem
<AlanBell> just right now I need to use sneakernet
<daubers> For tape swapping?
<AlanBell> sftp daddy@orlaroom.local just isn't going to help for this stage :)
<daubers> heh
<AlanBell> she has the firewire card
<Neoti01> does anyone here use asterisk ?
<ali1234> looking at libmlt now
<ali1234> you could probably do something more interesting with this
<ali1234> this is cool
<ali1234> a video editor that you can control from shell scripts, but it can also play back in real time to show you what you're going to get
<ali1234> wow, ok
<AlanBell> that does look good
<ali1234> so all you need to do with this is "melt titles.dv recording.dv in=x out=y"
<ali1234> where x and y are the frame numbers
<ali1234> and then figure out how to write it out
<ali1234> it looks like this is exactly what you need for quick turnaround
<ali1234> you can put in dynamic titles too, and then render the whole thing through ffmpeg, in one step, with a shell script that just takes a few simple params
<daubers> Does ffmpeg thread or do opencl stuff these days?
<ali1234> no idea
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Better Community With Better Technology - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/06/better-community-with-better-technology/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Phil Bull] Open Help 2011 - Cincinnati - http://philbull.livejournal.com/60117.html
<daubers> 4 core xeon box do for that task?
<ali1234> oh fun, no video on the output :(
<ali1234> i blame ffmpeg :/
<daubers> Might be able to put together an 8 core briefly, but it would be big and noisy...
<ali1234> ok, got video with some ffmpeg wrangling. good.
<daubers> Well, let me know what hardware you need. I reckon you should be able to do half a dozen compressions on a nice spanky quad core 5620 box. If needed I can probably throw together a dual CPU one of those with a nice big raid on it to help things along
<AlanBell> cool
<daubers> Will be a 3U server though :)
<AlanBell> I now have 13GB of video (an hour of the camera pointing at the chickens) on my laptop
<AlanBell> this looks interlaced
<daubers> AlanBell: If it's a consumer dv camera, it will be :)
<daubers> ffmpeg can do deinterlacing
<daubers> does introduce losses
<ali1234> ffmpeg refuses to deinterlace the video :(
<daubers> ffmpegs deinterlace also isn't very good
<daubers> none of them are
<AlanBell> ok, so I can cat them together or use dvgrab --size 0 in the first place to get one hugenormous clip
<daubers> seriously... why don't you just use a decent non-linear? By the time you've mucked about with mplayer to get the start/end frames to feed to the script and then manually checked the audio sync, you'd have been better of throwing it into an editor
<ali1234> non-linear editors are slow and unpredictable at the best of times
<ali1234> where the best of times = using proprietary software on windows
<AlanBell> looking at openshot now
<daubers> ali1234: I've never had any problems
<daubers> ali1234: Avid is pretty horrid. I can prolly lay my hands on 4 final cut machines quite quickly
<daubers> final cut is not perfect, but nicer to use than avid
<daubers> let that give you a DV clip, then feed it to ffmpeg to compress to ogg/xvid/flash/whatever
<daubers> Or, you could use smoke and flame, but it's not worth it unless you're doing 2k
<daubers> (and you don't want to be doing 2k really
<daubers> )
<AlanBell> nope! SD PAL at most
<AlanBell> 576 or whatever it is
<ali1234> ok, i finally got it to deinterlace the clips
<daubers> Easy peasy. Take about 2 minutes a talk to top/tail/check audio sync
<AlanBell> yeah, I am sure one of the Ubuntu non-linear editors could do that fine
<ali1234> i tend to find that importing an hour of video takes longer than that
<ali1234> at least in the stuff that's available on linux
<daubers> ali1234: Really? I sorted out my entire wedding video (at 2 hours) in about 10 minutes
<daubers> And that was a lot of mucking around getting it to output to something useful
<ali1234> lol
<AlanBell> !info blender
<lubotu3> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 10500 kB, installed size 27476 kB
<ali1234> i just tried to import a 150mb dv file into ptivi, it just crashed. nice
<AlanBell> !info blender oneiric
<lubotu3> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<daubers> ali1234: You're best off using the kde one for that... I found that coped best.
<AlanBell> openshot wants blender 2.56 for the fancy titles
<ali1234> well that will be a compile-from-svn job
<ali1234> i thought you were going to prerender the titles anyway?
<AlanBell> yeah, but the option was there, just wanted to take a look at it
<daubers> AlanBell: As a test run, should take a video camera or two to the geeknic thing. Do a proper comparison between editing systems using the same footage
<AlanBell> importing 13GB clip to openshot took no time at all
<daubers> I have licences and kit that runs most of the proprietary stuff for comparison
<AlanBell> seems to be a gain issue on the audio though
 * daubers wanders off to bed
<AlanBell> hmm, maybe not a real issue, think that is pulse audio getting fed up with life
<daubers> Give me a shout if you want the big chunky encoder system
<AlanBell> will keep you posted, will probably do a call for hardware at some point
<AlanBell> really liking openshot for this
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-07
<ali1234> AlanBell: so i've mostly got blending working with melt
<ali1234> i could do a thing where it puts on the name of the person, the subject, and the date over a suitable blank space in the title clip
<ali1234> something along those lines
<ali1234> they would come from a text file or something
<BigMac> i just installed ubuntu 11.04, but near the end of the installation i got the message "unable to install bootloader" so i chose to proceed without installing the bootloader, and when the install process was finished, i was prompted to reboot, only to find that i got booted into windows, how do i solve this?
<ali1234> boot the livecd again, chroot into the ubuntu install, and install grub manually
<ali1234> ah, i figured out the odd unity behaviour... this is funny
<ali1234> if a window is on the bottom row of workspaces and it overlaps the bottom edge, it comes back on the top workspace
<ali1234> then if you are on the top workspace and you click the launcher, unity thinks the window is on the top workspace
<ali1234> even though only maybe 1 pixel of it is visible
<ali1234> so then you don't get taken to the bottom workspace where *most* of the window is
<ali1234> and it looks like nothing happened
<AlanBell> morning all
<mfraz74> morning
<AlanBell> openshot is full to bursting of awesome
<JGJones> how does it compare to the piviti update? (as that now comes with effects doesn't it?)
<JGJones> btw - was wondering as there's no use listening to any fans of Apple since to them it's all new - but was there anything *new* announced instead of replications of stuff that already exist elsewhere?
<DJones> Morning all
<AlanBell> I don't think pitivi has effects beyond a simple fade
<MartijnVdS> that's because there isn't a company behind it that has power!
<MartijnVdS> *ahem*
<AlanBell> openshot has nice effects, a fast user interface, and fully awesome blender integration (which will be more awesome in Oneirirc with a new enough blender to get that working by default)
<AlanBell> and openshot does chroma key for bluescreen fun
<MartijnVdS> ooh nice
 * MartijnVdS has a green shirt that should work well :)
<JGJones> I'm sure I read that a new version of piviti have just been released with plenty of effects, one which include bluescreen? Not sure, let me check their blog
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: If by "bluescreen" you mean it crashes a lot, sure
<MartijnVdS> ;)
<JGJones> but agree...openshot is full of awesome :)
<hoover> good morning
<JGJones> http://thiblahute.blogspot.com/2011/05/pitivi-pre-release.html - it's good at least to see that piviti is still in development at least, so we don't only have openshot - chroma key as well
<JGJones> doesn't go into details about what effects though
<JGJones> will try it out later. See if it crash a lot less :D
<JGJones> good news...pitivi didn't crash within minutes.
<JGJones> Openshot is still more awesome
<djszapi> Hi! Is there any off-topic channel ?
<djszapi> like #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DJones> !ot | djszapi
<lubotu3> djszapi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dutchie> djszapi: off-topic chat is fine in here, as long as it is CoC-friendly and doesn't get in the way of people offering suppoort
<dutchie> support
<djszapi> 5well, I have uk related question, #ubuntu-offtopic is not really the best
<DJones> djszapi: Thats an understatement, it can be a bit off the wall in there
<danfish> morning :)
<danfish> anyone using amazon s3?
<MooDoo> hello all
<AlanBell> JGJones: yeah, I couldn't find any details of the supported effects, you would at least think there would be someone saying "woot, we have a star wipe!!!" or something like that
<popey> morning all
<MooDoo> morning popey how are you today?
<popey> tickety boo
<AlanBell> at last Matt Assay is talking about Ubuntu http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/07/ubuntu_sexy_nun_netbooks/
<mfraz74> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox 4 saying that they don't have any extensions?
<dogmatic69> mfraz74: i had that problem
<dogmatic69> lost everything
<dogmatic69> and after installing them all again, restarting it, they were all gone again
<mfraz74> dogmatic69: I keep having it. Only way I've found so far is to download a new extension. Firefox then finds all my previous ones
<dogmatic69> switched back to chrome
<TheAshMan> I recently changed the IP of one of my servers and whenever I log in it displays two versions of the "welcome" screen. The second version has the old IP on it. How do I remove it?
<TheAshMan> the second one also says "System information as of Fri May 13 15:32:01 BST 2011"
<mfraz74> TheAshMan: have you tried asking in ubuntu-server?
<TheAshMan> nope
<BigRedS> I suspect cping /etc/motd elsewhere will get rid of the first one
<BigRedS> but I know there's non-standard things going on there on a ubuntu server
<BigRedS> and I've never looked at them in any detail other than seeing them on login
<TheAshMan> BigRedS: Yeah, you're right. Sorted it out
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<BigRedS> er, mving rather than cping
<BigRedS> but I imaginne you guessed that
<BigRedS> g'morning brobostigon!
<brobostigon> morning BigRedS
<gord> we might not have the best update process in the world, its kinda annoying sometimes. but my 3ds is updating and it makes a constant beep as it does so, at least we do don't do that ;)
 * popey files a wishlist bug
<gord> "there is no ubuntu mascot running across my screen as i update. plz fix kthx"
<davmor2> morning all and good morning czajkowski
<gord> does anyone who knows anything about the firefox search stuff know how to get it to search google.co.uk instead of .com?
<BigRedS> somewhere in about:conf IIRC
<BigRedS> that's a specific as I know
<popey> gord: i thought it went to .com and then redirects to .co.uk based on IP geolocation
<gord> popey, searching through the search box in the top right? nope
<gord> although when i'm travelling it does send me to random countries google.. geez i don't know how it works
<popey> mine goes to .co.uk on windows here
<popey> right, its a cookie
<popey> i then click "go to google.com" immediately below the search box, and do a new search and the results are shown on google.com, not .co.uk
<gord> still can't force it to go to .co.uk =\
<popey> ask keybuk ☺
<gord> heh went and tried to get an extension to manually set it, they don't work for firefox 6. serves me right
<livingdaylight> Open-sourced blueprints for civilization - http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/marcin_jakubowski.html - Another project adopting the open-source model; nice!
<livingdaylight> Ironic, however, given this particular talk including open source, that at the beginning of the film it says: " This inspired thinking shared with you by MICROSOFT" lol
<livingdaylight> nice to see microsoft acknowledge that open-source is inpsired thinking and supporting it! :p
<BigRedS> firefox *6*?
<gord> yup
<gord> there is also a firefox 7 if you want that ;)
<BigRedS> heh. FF4's broken enough things for me :)
<gord> firefox 5 is the new beta for the next release, stuff lands in there from, firefox 6. firefox 6 is where they try out new UI ideas, stuff lands in there from, firefox 7, thats the dailies, thar be dragons ;)
<gord> its a nice system really
<Ng> gord: it's just a shame that they are facing irrelevance in the face of Chrome ;)
<ubuntubhoy> anyone here able to help with a Nvidia problem ?
<JGJones> gord & popey - if you travel on North East rail where they do free wifi - Google goes to the Swedish page (language and all)
<dogmatic69> ubuntubhoy: maybe state your problem and someone will
<ubuntubhoy> Got a mate who has install 11.04, working fine, but he uses a TV as his monitor
<ubuntubhoy> its widescreen but is detected as a generic monitor so only gives him 4:3
<TheAshMan> he installed the vidia drivers?
<ubuntubhoy> any way to force the widecreen resolutions ?
<ubuntubhoy> yeah, he is using the prop drivers
<ubuntubhoy> tried adding a monitor section to xorg.conf
<TheAshMan> he using the nvidia tool to manage the graphics? or the default management tool?
<ubuntubhoy> with 3 widescreen res options, but without luck
<ubuntubhoy> TheAshMan, just checking
<livingdaylight> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/04/open-wireless-movement
<dogmatic69> skype ~= broken
<ubuntubhoy> TheAshMan, sorry for the delay, he tried both, and got the same result from each, 4:3 resolutions only
<matti> :)
<matti> issyl0: :)
<issyl0> matti: !
<issyl0> matti: How are you?
<matti> issyl0: OK :)
<matti> issyl0: You?
<brobostigon> afternoonings matti :)
<matti> Hey brobostigon-san ;]
<brobostigon> :)
<issyl0> matti: Very tired.  :-(
 * matti hugs issyl0 
<issyl0> matti: *hugs*
<matti> ;D
<ubuntubhoy> TheAshMan, any idea's ?
<d3ngar_> Hi there
<MartijnVdS> \o everyone
<brobostigon> o/ MartijnVdS
<d3ngar_> I have a USB drive, partitioned to NTFS, but I can't mount it cause it wasn't removed properly
<d3ngar_> How can I fix this?
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: have you tried the disk utility?
<d3ngar_> No, what disk utility?
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<d3ngar_> 10.10
<d3ngar_> I found the disk utility
<MartijnVdS> ok :)
<d3ngar_> But I don't know what to do with it :)
<d3ngar_> File System is clean
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: select the disk, then the partition on it, and select the option to check for errors
<d3ngar_> Already done
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: you might have to put it in a Windows machine, "safely remove" it and try again
<d3ngar_> Disk is clean
<d3ngar_> I don't have a Windows machine :)
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: was it "Clean" before? or did it become clean after checking?
<d3ngar_> I don't know
<d3ngar_> There was no errors
<d3ngar_> I just pulled it off my netbook and put it in my laptop :D
<d3ngar_> And now I can't access it
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: try clicking the "Mount" option
<d3ngar_> Tried, it's not working
<d3ngar_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<d3ngar_> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<d3ngar_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<d3ngar_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<d3ngar_> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<d3ngar_> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<d3ngar_> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<d3ngar_> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<d3ngar_> for more details.
<d3ngar_> Sorry to spam
<MartijnVdS> !paste | d3ngar_
<lubotu3> d3ngar_: Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d3ngar_> Any ideas?
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: mapper/nvidia -- that's not the USB disk
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: that's some motherboard RAID bit
<d3ngar_> Well
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: make sure you've selected the correct disk on the left side
<d3ngar_> I don't care for that
<d3ngar_> I care for my stick
<d3ngar_> It's not a SoftRAID or anything like that
<d3ngar_> It's just a memory stick
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: Your stick is also not /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1
<d3ngar_> No
<d3ngar_> That's a big f*cking if
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: Please click your USB stick in the left panel of the disk manager
<d3ngar_> But this if is not valid
<d3ngar_> And then what?
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: THEN select the check option
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: and/or the mount option on the right side
<d3ngar_> Already did
<d3ngar_> It's not working
<d3ngar_> The above error message
<MartijnVdS> !softraid
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: Then I have no idea, sorry
<d3ngar_> Thanks though :)
<d3ngar_> There was a way to force mount the drive, no?
<ubuntubhoy> d3ngar_, does it still work in the netbook ?
<d3ngar_> No, unfortunately I get the same error
<ubuntubhoy> I take it you need the data on it ?
<d3ngar_> Kinda :S
<d3ngar_> Well, it's still on the netbook too
<ubuntubhoy> what does gparted say when you select it form there
<ubuntubhoy> from*
<d3ngar_> But I should be able to mount this with some force parameter
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: it shouldn't give you the "nvidia" error message if you selected the right disk on the lef.t
<d3ngar_> MartijnVdS: Definitely is the right device ;)
<ubuntubhoy> try gparted
<ubuntubhoy> see what info it gives you
<d3ngar_> It keeps saying to run chkdsk twice
<d3ngar_> But I don't have Windows
<d3ngar_> Shouldn't have gone with the NTFS partition, I guess...
<ubuntubhoy> why is it setup as an ntfs disk then ?
<ubuntubhoy> makes no sense
<d3ngar_> Because a large mem-stick comes pre-formated as NTFS
<ubuntubhoy> so you re-format when you get it
<ubuntubhoy> especially as you dont use windows
<d3ngar_> Yes, thanks for the hindsight :P
<ubuntubhoy> :P
<d3ngar_> I tried force mounting it, but I get the same error
<d3ngar_> :(
<ubuntubhoy> re-partition, and format, then just copy the shit over again
<d3ngar_> Yeah
<ubuntubhoy> will probably be quicker than trying to find a Win PC to use
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: install ntfsprogs, it contains /usr/bin/ntfsfix
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: run that on your partition
<d3ngar_> But now I'm also worried about the big 2 TB external HD I got
<d3ngar_> it's NTFS too :(
<d3ngar_> Who knows, one power cut...
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: never uncleanly unmount
<d3ngar_> Thanks Martijn, I try this
<MartijnVdS> or always use Windows
<victorp> popey, the membership board meeting is today at 9pm UK time - right?
<d3ngar_> Game on!
<d3ngar_> ntfsfix did the job!
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: woohoo
<d3ngar_> Yes
<MartijnVdS> d3ngar_: time to migrate to a proper filesystem now ;)
<d3ngar_> Yes
<MooDoo> victorp: this meeting? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<d3ngar_> but what to do with my big 2 TB hard disk?
<d3ngar_> I guess I leave it for now
<d3ngar_> Don't have space to put it anywhere else
<victorp> MooDoo, ack - that one
<d3ngar_> Thanks
<MooDoo> victorp: :)
<victorp> MooDoo, I guess that the time remains the same regardless of BST
<MooDoo> victorp: a useful tool - http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=7&month=6&year=2011&hour=20&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<MooDoo> so 8pm utx is actually 9pm due to BST
<MooDoo> i think
<MooDoo> :)
<victorp> yes
<victorp> thanks
<MooDoo> welcome
<MooDoo> davmor2: oi you, why you so quiet?
<davmor2> MooDoo: Busy dude I'm afraid
<MooDoo> davmor2: pah!  that's a new one :p
<MooDoo> oooo looks like you can get ubuntu membership for contributions within the irc area....cool
<Laney> I can contribute cows
<Laney> does that count?
<MooDoo> Laney: ubuntu branded cows?
<MartijnVdS> MooBuntu?
<Laney> could be
<popey> victorp: yes
<dogmatic69> anyway to talk to iChat people with empathy?
<BigRedS> I tend to talk to them with condescension
<BigRedS> ;)
<dogmatic69> hahaha
<diplo> ah, back on 10.10
<diplo> Much quicker
<dogmatic69> diplo: than?
<diplo> 11.04
<diplo> One thing after another was going wrong
<diplo> Nothing seemed to work correctly :(
<diplo> Defo a nvidia issue, needed the PC day to day
<shauno> dogmatic69: if they're anywhere near recent, it should just be jabber
<dogmatic69> shauno: the office is full of them, just cant see them
<shauno> ah .. no idea how you'd find them if they're using bonjour rather than a server
<dogmatic69> thought empathy should do it, since it replaced jabber
<dogmatic69> apt-get install jabber
<dogmatic69> now what?
<shauno> looks like you need an empathy plugin called salut - http://linux.die.net/man/8/telepathy-salut
<shauno> that adds XEP-0174 to empathy, which is xmpp/jabber without a server
<shauno> (atleast, I assume empathy uses telepathy .. I'm kinda outta touch with most of that)
<davmor2> dogmatic69: did you setup a local user name at the end of the setup process?
<dogmatic69> davmor2: did not ask anything
<dogmatic69> it used to work out the box 9.10 iirc
<dogmatic69> 10.10 nothing
<dogmatic69> just used to use my msn account and it connected to all the mac's in the office
<davmor2> dogmatic69: in empathy open accounts and click on add and select people nearby, the default for this part used to be accept no it is not accept
<davmor2> under people nearby add you username and real name and that should be it done
<dogmatic69> davmor2: ah
<dogmatic69> nice that works
<dogmatic69> davmor2: that connects to bonjour or something though. good enough
<davmor2> dogmatic69: that is the one that mac uses for local networks as I say when you used to create an account it was added by default they changed that behaviour which is a bit sucky
<davmor2> dogmatic69: windows does something similar but only when using certain applications for connection
<dogmatic69> ah ok
<dogmatic69> i see
<dogmatic69> anyone used that thingy for using one mouse/kb across many pc's
<dogmatic69> almost like vm but real pc's
<shauno> hmm I know what you mean but the name escapes me
<BigRedS> synergy?
<BigRedS> can't see that being like VMs, though, you still have one monitor per PC
<shauno> yes :)  or atleast, that's the one I'm thinking of
 * hamitron loves synergy
<BigRedS> yeah
<hamitron> I'd rather have multiple PC and displays, using synergy, than twinview tbh
<BigRedS> that's still the pinnacle of my "Someone really should have solved this problem by now.... OH MAN SOMEONE DID!"
<hamitron> only bad thing I've found, some anti-cheat stuff for games doesn't like it
<BigRedS> ahh, 'cause it hooks into the keyboard drivers
<hamitron> yeh
<davmor2> hamitron: you cheat at games wuss
<hamitron> :-o
<hamitron> I do spend money on hardware to gain an advantage....
<hamitron> so yes
<hamitron> ;)
<victorp> popey, thanks
<hamitron> but if you want to see how often I complete things, just check out the station on the minecraft server
<hamitron> :/
<davmor2> hamitron: I only look at walkthroughs from time to time when I get really stuck on the whole hack and slash games are pretty easy look for the area with no dead bodies and that's where you haven't been
<hamitron> I never follow walk through
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> but there again, it is pretty simple working out how to win in a racing game.....
<davmor2> hamitron: come last over and over again right?
<hamitron> I also never play single player games
<hamitron> damn it! don't tell everyone ;/
<hamitron> out of 26 racers, a good result for me is top 6 :/
<hamitron> so not the fastest no, but I'd say I am consistent and fair :)
<dogmatic69> does this look like bash? https://gist.github.com/726915
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> elif, esac give it away
<BigRedS> er, fi and esac
<dogmatic69> cool
<dogmatic69> trying to figure out how to make this work
<jimR_> anyone have problems with banshee ?
<davmor2> jimR_: yes lots
<JGJones> they scream a lot don't they?
<jimR_> is there anything out there that will sync to a media player other than banshee ... that does not
<BigRedS> rhythmbox?
<davmor2> jimR_: it depends if the media player is supported when you plug it in does it say do you want to open this in banshee?
<jimR_> yes it does and it appears in the device pane
<davmor2> jimR_: In that case try Rhythmbox good chance it'll work
<jimR_> I have just changed over from windoze for media manipulation I'll download RB and see what it does
<jimR_> just installed RB it does not run !
<BigRedS> what does it do?
<livingdaylight> Facebook’s Gone Rogue; It’s Time for an Open Alternative - http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/facebook-rogue/
 * popey points livingdaylight at diaspora
<livingdaylight> diaspora?
 * livingdaylight googles
<popey> its linked in the comments
 * popey has an account on diaspora
<MooDoo> livingdaylight: https://joindiaspora.com/
<popey> https://joindiaspora.com/
 * MooDoo has signed up for an invite
<Laney> [citation needed]
<livingdaylight> hadn't got to the comments, but Thanks! I'm so ready for an alternative to fciabook
<MooDoo> livingdaylight: write one ;)
 * brobostigon also has a dispora account
<livingdaylight> MooDoo :p
<brobostigon> diaspora*
<popey> i have one invite left if someone wants it
<MooDoo> yeah i'll have it popey :)
<livingdaylight> popey, me!
<livingdaylight> can MooDoo  then invite me; or vice versa?
<popey> dunno
<livingdaylight> what, one can't just join?
<popey> not at the moment
<livingdaylight> invite only?
<popey> its in testing
 * brobostigon checks his invites.
<MooDoo> livingdaylight: yeah invite only
<Laney> pretty sure there's some misinformation in that article
 * brobostigon has 9 invites.
<popey> yay
<livingdaylight> hopefully brobostigon has some
<popey> right livingdaylight I'll send you one
<livingdaylight> yay!
<popey> livingdaylight: what's your email address?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: may i have one?
<popey> pm it to me if you want is sekret
<livingdaylight> livingdaylight@gmail.com
<brobostigon> MooDoo: yes, whati your email?
<popey> sent
<Laney> is disapora worth anyones time yet?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: prjmellors@gmail.com
<livingdaylight> cheers ;)
<popey> np
<brobostigon> MooDoo: sent.
<MooDoo> brobostigon: thanks :)
<brobostigon> MooDoo: you're welcome, :)
<livingdaylight> Wheee!
<livingdaylight> me in 5 tags? hrmm....
<MiLLo> hi!  does anyone know how to install itunes on ubuntu so i can get it to talk to my iphone?  since i've moved to ubuntu i've had no success in connecting it at all - it is a jailbroken 3gs
<JGJones> I can't even be arsed to use Facebook (I actually deleted my account...much better) so I doubt I'll even use dispora too :)
<JGJones> MiLLo, I'm afraid you're out of luck - you cannot get iTunes on Ubuntu, Apple does not release a version of iTunes for it.
<MooDoo> JGJones: wine
<MooDoo> ?
<kazade_> MiLLo, also, don't attempt to run it through Wine, Wine has no USB support
<kazade_> :)
<JGJones> Last I checked iTunes doesn't run that well at all on Wine (unless it's a very old version of iTunes)
<MiLLo> damnit!
<MiLLo> what is my best alternative then?
<MooDoo> rhythmbox?
<kazade_> Banshee or Rhythmbox
<DJones> Would itunes in a Windows VM work
<JGJones> DJones, yup it would
<kazade_> I've found Rhythmbox to be more reliable with an iPhone than Banshee
<davmor2> MooDoo: don't you like banshee
<BigRedS> should do
<MiLLo> i'm not too fussed about itunes specifically, but i have a program - "mywi" which allows free tethering, and it apparently requires installation of itunes
<MooDoo> davmor2: not really looked at it as rythmbox works fine for me
<MiLLo> i did try banshee/rhythmbox - but it comes up with mounting errors every time i try
<davmor2> MooDoo: haha
<JGJones> Rhythmbox/Banshee can connect to iPhone but it only sync songs (and photos too I think) but nothing else, ie iOS updates.
<MooDoo> davmor2: is banshee that much better?
<davmor2> MooDoo: I hate it
<MooDoo> davmor2: well i'm not going to try it on the very recommendation ;)
<MiLLo> i've just connected iphone to ubuntu
<MiLLo> "unable to mount millo's iphone"    "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<MiLLo> it's probably an obvious error, but i'm relatively new to ubuntu and i've spent the last 5-6 weeks with no internet - wifi issues (another, long, annoying story)
<davmor2> MooDoo: don't get me wrong it has some really good points but for some reason it has stupidly sucky points that invalidate the good points
<dogmatic69> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/06/google-discontinues-its-first.html
<MiLLo> anyone have any suggestions on the above error? (sorry to be a pain)
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: i fixed that the other day
 * MiLLo gazes at dogmatic69 in wonder...
<dogmatic69> history does not have the thing i did :/
<dogmatic69> what is the easiest way to see what was installed recently
<ormiret> have a look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: try apt-get install ipheth-dkms
<MiLLo> cheers dogmatic69 trying that now!
<dogmatic69> not sure if that is the one, but should be
<MiLLo> unable to locate packag
<MiLLo> e
<dogmatic69> sudo apt-get install ipheth-dkms
<kaushal> Hi
<dogmatic69> ipheth<tab>
<MiLLo> yeah that's what i tried
<MiLLo> wait tab?
<MiLLo> that i didn't try
<dogmatic69> o.o
<dogmatic69> auto complete ftw
<MiLLo> i pressed ipheth then tab
<MiLLo> filled in with utils
<MiLLo> and downloaded that
<MiLLo> but it still won't locate dkms
<dogmatic69> maybe its under some other source
<dogmatic69> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/ipheth-dkms
<MiLLo> hmm, i'm on natty - if that makes a difference
<dogmatic69> maybe
<dogmatic69> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ipheth-dkms
<MiLLo> ok, at the risk of sounding really retarded - i go on that link
<MiLLo> how do i specifically download/install?
<MiLLo> normally i tend to just copy the terminal text - but there is none
<DJones> TheOpenSourcerer: AlanBell Any interest in this
<DJones> http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2011/06/07/246890/System-integrators-render-Cabinet-Office-open-source-strategy-unworkable-MPs.htm
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ipheth/1.0-1ubuntu1
<dogmatic69> "Removal requested on 2010-11-02."
<dogmatic69> following the links, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ipheth
<MiLLo> ipheth_1.0-3build1.debian.tar.gz (3.4 KiB
<MiLLo> i just downloaded that
<MiLLo> but i'm not 100% on how to extract/install
<MiLLo> well
<MiLLo> i've extracted - but not sure what is the file i use to open/install
<ormiret> MiLLo: it looks like the name changed: the ipheth-utils package you found earlier is that.
<MiLLo> oh right
<MiLLo> so i've now installed it?
<dogmatic69> might need a reboot
<MiLLo> think i might have to do that
<MiLLo> still getting same error message
<MiLLo> back in 5
<MiLLo> thanks btw
<MooDoo> looking at the files it needs compiling doesn't it?  unless i've just downloaded something different
<ormiret> MooDoo: you might have downloaded the source package (ipheth), the binary package is ipheth-utils
<MooDoo> ormiret: yeah probably lol
<MiLLo> nooope.. same error message
<MiLLo> my ubuntu hates me.  wifi - dead.  iphone - dead. :I(
<kazade_> MiLLo try sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice2
<ormiret> MiLLo: ipheth looks to be for tethering, the message you posted earlier was about mounting. Which do you want to do?
<kazade_> you probably have it already
<MiLLo> i can't do both ormiret?
<kazade_> also sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice2-utils
<ormiret> MiLLo: probably, but it's probably best to solve one problem at a time. I don't think the ipheth stuff will help with mounting (but I don't know how the iphone does either so they could be all mixed up together).
<MiLLo> right ok
<MiLLo> well
<MiLLo> if i had to choose - my priority would be so that i can connect iphone to laptop - and share the wifi connection my iphone gets - with my laptop
<MiLLo> if that makes sense
<MiLLo> either wireless or through the iphone usb cable
<MooDoo> MiLLo: dump it for android ;) lol
 * MooDoo is teasing
<MiLLo> just waiting for the idroid MooDoo ;-)
<JGJones> What Ubunto One Music need is for me to be able to select certain songs etc to sync with Ubuntu One - I don't want to sync my entire library
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: update to latest ios, then you can share your wifi
<MiLLo> dogmatic69 - but then i have to pay don't i? and then that means installing windows on a vmware (which i probably should get around to doing).. it used to be a case of plugging it in and turning on the app on my phone - but apparently it's playing up needing itunes.  and i'm not sure if the fact it's not recognising my iphone when i plug it in - is the reason the tethering via cable is no longer working
<dogmatic69> pay?
<dogmatic69> windows on vm for?
<dogmatic69> you can not connect the phone to vm via usb
<dogmatic69> i got this to update mine http://tinyurl.com/6fukc9z
<MiLLo> really?
<dogmatic69> yip
<popey> i share my iphone over wifi personally, much more convenient
<dogmatic69> same
<MiLLo> how do you mean popey - personally?
<MiLLo> my basic problem - my laptop won't hold a wifi connection at home, iphone can.  wired isn't really an option - so i'm trying to share it
<dogmatic69> 1) get a £50 mac mini 2) jail break iphone, 3) ??? 4)wifi hotspot [pprofit]
<popey> uhm
<popey> on the phone settings -> personal hotspot -> on
<popey> job done
<dogmatic69> clicking a button > plugging a cable
<popey> yeah
<popey> also means I can put the phone in an optimal 3g location
<popey> and/or near a power outlet
<MiLLo> so upgrade to latest ios - then do it that way?
<dogmatic69> yip
<MiLLo> i'll have to borrow bro's laptop then
<dogmatic69> 4.3 has this built in
<popey> what version of iOS do you have?
<MiLLo> 4.2.1
<MiLLo> jailbroken
<popey> ah
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: its better to have your own mac
<popey> 4.3.3 here
<MiLLo> mac is a bad word in my life ;-)
<dogmatic69> its a pain connecting to other peoples mac's all the time
<MiLLo> rest of my family use windows - i'm the first to break out to ubuntu
<dogmatic69> i literally only use mine for updates.
<dogmatic69> you can back up your entire phone + apps on it too
<ormiret> popey / dogmatic69: will the personal hotspot stuff share a Wifi connection over Wifi? (I think that's what MiLLo want's to do).
<popey> no
<popey> sorry
<popey> i thought it was 3g over wifi
<dogmatic69> ah
<popey> you cant share wifi over wifi
<dogmatic69> you want to use your phone as a wifi dongle
<MiLLo> kinda
<MiLLo> i had an app for it (I get the pun)
<MiLLo> but it requires itunes installed
<popey> what exactly do you want to do
<dogmatic69> mac minis got wifi, :D
<popey> not what apps do you need
<popey> what is the task you want to complete
<MiLLo> laptop = refuses to connect to routers wifi.  iphone = loves my routers wifi.  i want to access wifi through laptop (wired not an option)
<popey> oh thats odd
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: how about a £10 wifi dongle?
<popey> I would fix the laptop :D
<popey> or that
<MiLLo> I just don't see why i should have to pay for something, that should work - i want to fix it popey, but i've been trying things for 5-6 weeks now
<MiLLo> and apart from the rare occasion it holds connection - it's constantly dropping
<MiLLo> and it only happened once i moved to natty
<popey> what type of laptop is it?
<popey> is it a broadcom chip?
<MiLLo> toshiba satellite a500
<dogmatic69> MiLLo: hold on, is it not working on ubuntu and was with windows?
<dogmatic69> nvm, :D
<MiLLo> worked with windows, 10.10 (rare occasion of dropping), natty - 2 days in, it's experienced two types of connection errors
<JGJones> MiLLo, just a thought - what channel is your wifi on?
<MiLLo> tried it
<MiLLo> but
<JGJones> My ASUS transformer wouldn't connect to my router at all - I was using channel 13 (as no-one around here use it, they all use channel 1-4) but the ASUS isn't able to use channel 13, so switch it to 12 and all was fine.
<MiLLo> damn, my dad (just to ensure i can't play with settings) has changed password so i can't find out what channel
<JGJones> It's just a thought - but I realise that if the channel was an issue (ie if your laptop can't see channel 13 - then you will not see the wifi at all, not even the name)
<MiLLo> it'll connect
<MiLLo> then drop randomly
<MiLLo> either straight away, 2 minutes in, or even several hours in
<MiLLo> but then often constantly connect, drop, connect drop
<MiLLo> then give up
<davmor2> MiLLo: What chipset is the wireless in the laptop?
<MiLLo> realtek something or other i think
<MiLLo> not sure how to check
<JGJones> davmor2,  - I think the toshiba satellite a500 does use a broadcom chip - not certain
<JGJones> as I fixed a toshiba satellite laptop recently, it might have been a A500.
<JGJones> realtek - that's a sound chip I believe
<MiLLo> what's the best way to check?  it was easy on windows - device manager.. on natty i don't have a monkeys!
<MiLLo> i thought realtek was sound as well, but i'm sure when i was asked before - it came out with realtek as network chip
<JGJones> oh yeah
<JGJones> it can be used for wired network too
<ormiret> MiLLo: open a terminal and run "lshw -class network"
<MiLLo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620957/
<JGJones> Realtek RTL8191SEvB wireless
<MiLLo> sounds about right
<MiLLo> any ideas?
<JGJones> There's a thread here - with a suggested fix at the end - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635892
<MiLLo> i think it may be the router personally - as most devices have had issues with it to some extent - my laptop more than others
<ormiret> MiLLo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/687692 offers some possible fixes
<JGJones> The problems that was described there sound similar to yours - when you do connect it disconnect a lot
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 687692 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8191SEvB wireless card drops connections and can't reconnect without reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MiLLo> THAT is exactly it
<MiLLo> so many times i have to reboot to stand a chance of any connection
<MiLLo> right - apparently it shouldn't be an issue with x64 - i'm running x64 (I think - should be, it's a 64bit processor) - and i'm suffering issues
<JGJones> well I've read the whole thread...it does exist on x64 too
<MiLLo> you're reading far faster :P
<ormiret> You can reset teh wifi without having to do a full reboot with "sudo rmmod r8192se_pci; sudo modprobe r8192se_pci" not really a fix though.
<MiLLo> yeah... after 5-6 weeks of this and no real internet - i want a fix now
<MooDoo> MiLLo: was that a now and stamp your foot ;)
<JGJones> Seem to be a problem with hardware accelerated WEP on that card?
<JGJones> in the ubuntu thread I posted earlier, a suggested fix was this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10222011&postcount=10
<AlanBell> DJones: thanks, that was interesting
<AlanBell> any quick android handset reccommendations?
<MiLLo> i9001
<MooDoo> htc desire?  desire hd?  samsung galaxy
<MiLLo> or galaxy s2
<MiLLo> whatever you want to call it.
<MiLLo> JGJones, ormiret - should i try the idea at the bottom of the link ormiret gave me - remove network manager and just use wicd?
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: iPhone4 ;)
<JGJones> as that said - wicd is buggy
<JGJones> and at your risk of course :)
<JGJones> Samsung Galaxy S2 - Cyanogen mentioned via twitter that they've got one and will now work for Cyanogen for it. Plus it's supposed to be an insanely fast phone.
<BigRedS> yeah, that looks like a complete reversal compared to my Galaxy :(
<MiLLo> so what would you recommend is my best plan then JGJones?
<BigRedS> well, :) I suppose, but I'm still not sure I don#'t dislike samsung yet
<JGJones> Or if you just don't want to root - but want updates asap - Nexus S then.
<AlanBell> galaxy S seems to have gingerbread already which is good
 * JGJones is in love with his Nexus One.
 * brobostigon hugs his htc dream,with gingerbread.
<AlanBell> what is the batter life like on the galaxy S?
<ali1234> cripsy
<ali1234> mmm... deep friend galaxy s
<MiLLo> has anyone found the flash videos through ubuntu slightly buggy?
<BigRedS> I get a couple of days out of mine
<ali1234> MiLLo: yes, extremely, all the time
<MiLLo> like half the screen showing as black when playing vids
<BigRedS> I think it was worse on stock firmware, but I'm not really sure
<ali1234> MiLLo: known bug
<brobostigon> my htc dream,with 2.2.1, lasts justunder a day.
<MiLLo> no fix i take it ali1234?
<ali1234> the fix is to install an unsupported beta version of flash player
<MiLLo> oooh, i've not noticed this - any ideas of name/location?
<JGJones> Nexus One - Most of the time, it last a day. Now it last 2-3 days (since I got an Android tablet, the phone isn't used as often ;-))
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: htc announced that they not shipping locked roms anymore
<ali1234> MiLLo: bug 761074
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 761074 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplugin-nonfree draws white rectangles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761074
<ali1234> (sometimes the rectangles are black)
<MiLLo> yeah my rectangles are more black than white
<JGJones> MiLLo, Honestly, I don't know what the best solution for you - personally I'll try all suggested fixes in the launchpad thread as well as in the forum. If none of them work, then in extreme cases get WICD but frankly, I'm more likely to just get a USB wifi stick until a fix is available (Network Manager too useful to get rid of)
<ali1234> MiLLo: it depends on which sites you go on
<ali1234> whether you get black or white
<ali1234> so that's normal
<MiLLo> hmm... JGJones - did you/someone say that usb support doesn't work through vmware?
<JGJones> MiLLo, um...for what? Oh was that in reference to iTunes?
<ali1234> usb works in virtualbox OSE now
<MiLLo> yeah - if i was to install windows/vmware - then run itunes through it
<ali1234> which is great
<ali1234> i would expect it to work in vmware
<MiLLo> which is better vmware or virtual box?  or is it splitting hairs?
<ali1234> splitting hairs really
<JGJones> MiLLo, if so, then it was some other dude that said Wine doesn't support USB, but you can use USB on virturalbox
<ali1234> i prefer virtualbox because it is open source
<JGJones> MiLLo, I use virtualbox myself too - they even provide a repo for updates.
<ali1234> in terms of reatures there's not a lot to differentiate the free versions
<ali1234> *features
<MiLLo> ok, vbox it is :)
<MiLLo> i'll get these issues sorted if it kills me - i love ubuntu to bits, really nice and lot more freedom over windows -  but it's just been small issues like these (or big in the wifi case) that is making me regret the choice
<JGJones> MiLLo, no worries, there's always the lovely helpful people in here to help. (/me awaits bribery money)
<MiLLo> ;-)
<BigRedS> MiLLo: if it's any consolation, I have exactly these issues whenever I find myself configuring Windows :)
<MiLLo> hmm, i've just thought - i doubt it'd be possible, but - say i got itunes working in vmware, and thus my usb wifi sharing connection - can i then transfer that connection somehow outside the virtual machine onto my normal ubuntu system?
<MiLLo> if that makes sense
<BigRedS> depends what you mean by 'transfer'
<JGJones> MiLLo, hah yeah...I'm have a pain in the arse time trying to find drivers for bloody Windows for a Sony VAIO SZ7 laptop.
<BigRedS> your vm can give it up, and let the host OS use the USB connection, yeah
<BigRedS> but that wont mean that the host OS necessarily knows what to send down i
<BigRedS> t
<MiLLo> hmm
<MiLLo> ali1234, what was that beta flash thing you mentioned?
<ali1234> MiLLo: it is on the bug report
<MiLLo> is it?
<MiLLo> ah
<MiLLo> ok, how do i run/install ppa?
<MiLLo> i understand it's like a package repository
<MiLLo> but that's far as i know
<MooDoo> MiLLo:
<MooDoo> oops do you have one in mind?
<MiLLo> i 'think' i've figured it out
<MiLLo> it depends if sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does what i want it to
<MiLLo> :P
<MiLLo> ok
<MiLLo> so far looks so good
<BigRedS> MiLLo: it probably doesn't
<BigRedS> but I've not read any of the preceeding messages
<MiLLo> i basically followed this: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<MiLLo> and used this ppa: ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<MiLLo> i've restarted firefox
<MiLLo> and will hopefully find out soon whether or not it works for me
<MiLLo> noope.
<MiLLo> i still get black boxes when i watch the nintendo e3 presentation
<MooDoo> awesome watching meetings in ubuntu-meeting to see what goes on :)
<JGJones> Does Google Chrome for Linux have inbuilt Flash?
<daubers> MooDoo: More interesting watching Nintendo e3 keynote :)
<MooDoo> lol
<JGJones> cos if it does - you could use Google Chrome for flash?
<marxjohnson> Hmm anyone here good with RAID?
<brobostigon> am i dreaming, or does in android 2.3.4, when you hit a notification, it slides abit left to right?
<daubers> marxjohnson: Depends what kind
<JGJones> brobostigon, you mean you slide notification out of the way in the notification?
<marxjohnson> I've got 2 disks in a RAID 1 array, but in /dev I've got sdb and sdc which both show in fdisk as 1TB. I only expected to see 1. Does that mean I've configured it wrong
<daubers> hardware or software raid?
<marxjohnson> hardware
<JGJones> I have that with Cyanogen - list of notification, can slide some out of the way to skip them and leave the rest (rather than clear all)
<davmor2> MiLLo: try it in chromium it's not flash at fault it's FF
<daubers> sounds like it's setup in a jbod
<brobostigon> JGJones: not exactly, because when i hit a notification, from k9,it slides abit, and then opens k9.
<daubers> Which raid card?
<marxjohnson> Whatever's in the ProLiant Microserver :-) I'll find out
<marxjohnson> and what's a jbod?
<daubers> Ah :) Fakeraid
<daubers> jbod = just a bunch of disks
<marxjohnson> ok, so have I set it up wrong or do I just do whatever to one and it'll mirror to the other?
<daubers> You've set it up wrong. You should just get one block device back
<marxjohnson> right
<marxjohnson> I'll try again then, thanks!
<daubers> :)
<daubers> As a warning, the raid on motherboards is pretty pants
<daubers> It's not real hardware raid
<marxjohnson> that's OK, my job doesn't depend on it or anything
<daubers> heh :0
<daubers> :)
<marxjohnson> I just need something better than a single disk in a USB enclosure
<daubers> heh :) If its just for linux, I'd rather trust maddm
<daubers> mdadm
<marxjohnson> is that software RAID?
<daubers> Yeah
<daubers> Best is a real HW raid (not fakeraid like mobo's have), then software raid, then fakeraid
<marxjohnson> ah cool
<marxjohnson> yeah just found a howto looks pretty straightforward
<marxjohnson> thanks
<MiLLo> damnit, anyone watching the nintendo e3?  i'm missing the stuff on 3ds now, browser chrashed and won't reload page
<gord> MiLLo, new mario kart
<JGJones> Free zelda
<MiLLo> does it look good?
<JGJones> you're missing so much
<JGJones> ;-)
<JGJones> nah
<JGJones> not even watching it.
<MiLLo> haha
<d3ngar_> Hey, another quick question
<MiLLo> it cut off just at the start of the mario kart presentation
<JGJones> MiLLo, Tried Google Chrome? I think it have inbuilt flash
<MiLLo> and chromium won't load it up
<gord> it looks good
 * czajkowski pokes gord 
<MiLLo> just stuck on loading page..  firefox is buggy but least it's loading it =.
<JGJones> Chromium is open source so it won't include Flash - it'll use the plugin installed on your system.
<d3ngar_> I have a remote computer that forwards a port to me via SSH (the VNC port), but somehow I can't connect
<d3ngar_> Is there a way of checking if the port is open
<d3ngar_> ?
<JGJones> d3ngar_, nmap
<d3ngar_> cheers
<MiLLo> well there's no rectangle issue on flash with chromium
<MiLLo> i didn't like chrome for windows - but this is a good bonus point for chromium over ff now
<davmor2> MiLLo: There is a fix for it in Natty I don't have it since the update this morning but you might not have it if you installed a newer version from a ppa this is why I don't use ppas for production machinces
<MiLLo> hmm, i'll give chromium a go - might be better on ubuntu than windows
<MiLLo> if nintendo decided to emcompass a media machine as well as games - i reckon they could destroy sony and microsoft out of the water
<MiLLo> the wii wasn't great technically and the end results were embarassing to both sony and microsoft
<MiLLo> same with nintendo ds - psp was far superior, yet the ds was far more popular
<MiLLo> ok
<MiLLo> anyone watching this?
<MiLLo> #wiiu looks awesome
<davmor2> czajkowski: stop breaking the hsbc webpage you vandal
<davmor2> seeker_ is known as new_seekers
<gord> i'm just gonna give nintendo access to my bank account, they can figure out the rest
<Nintendo> gord - please provide me with your bank account details
<Nintendo> Just /msg it to me thanks
<gord> too late, just gave it to a nijerian prince
<JGJones> damn always worth a try....next time....
<BigRedS> any magic-mail smtpd users knocking around?
<losty> not sure what that is mate
<BigRedS> it's an smtp daemon, qmail-alike
<losty> ahh ok, yea im no help to ya on that im afraid
<Nijerian_Prince> gord: thank you for your bank details I am now a very poor man you need more money man how do you expect to live on that!
<czajkowski> davmor2: it's being silly
<czajkowski> not my fault
 * bigcalm waves from Paris
<davmor2> czajkowski: of course it's you woman ;)
<czajkowski> davmor2: i will kill you you know this don't you
<davmor2> bigcalm: bad day to go to Paris did you not hear that the USA are making a film about the destruction of man kind you can only guess where they blow up first right
<bigcalm> \o/
<bigcalm> Sounds like the introduction of Team America
<davmor2> pictures bigcalm like this in a bit \o     /
<bigcalm> Heh
<davmor2> bigcalm: Nice have a good time in paris :)
<bigcalm> http://yfrog.com/hsiwpapj
<bigcalm> Thank you davmor2 :)
<bigcalm> Time to find some dinner
 * AlanBell has shiny new Galaxy S 2
<Lcawte> Nice
<Lcawte> I want one :P
<Lcawte> I'm trying to organise the re-kickstart of the Gaming Team :|
<MiLLo> xvidcap a good screen video recorder?
<davmor2> AlanBell: nice infact nicer than bigcalm in paris
<popey> MiLLo: no
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621112/
<popey> MiLLo: thats what I use
<MiLLo> umm... popey - that's just a bunch of text to me :P
<popey> its a script
<MiLLo> like i recognise some of the codec names etc.
<MiLLo> ah
 * davmor2 wonders why if I listen to Absolute 80's via mp3 I get the artist and song and via ogg I don't :(
<Core_UK> anyone else having issues with youtube full screen?
 * czajkowski tickles davmor2 
<davmor2> czajkowski: nice, I'm not ticklish though
 * czajkowski hugs davmor2 
<davmor2> hugs czajkowski back
<SuprEngr> lost the freenode channel name for the podcast [please help or i'll cwy]
<SuprEngr> hmmm... just as i suspected... thanks for nowt
<Plague> Evening all - are there any iMac users here by any chance?
<losty> not me Plague - wouldn't mind one though, they sure do look pretty
<czajkowski> Plague: some but might not be the best of time to ask
<czajkowski> Plague: podcast on in #ubuntu-uk-podcast folks are tuned in there
<Plague> I do like mine but I think if I was to be fair, they're not worth what Apple charge for them (got mine from the refurb store - brand new but not full apple price)
<Plague> thanks for that czajkowski - il have a nosey
<czajkowski> np
<bigcalm> http://cuth.eu/eiffel :D
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matthew Garrett] A use for EFI - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/137710.html
<JGJones> Plague, price-wise I think they're only worth their price immediately after a "refresh" - at least for the laptops that is...then, there's not much that match them spec-wise
<JGJones> actually I think it's a clever move. Apple know prices goes down, and soon others will catch up and surpass them but they continue to use same spec and same price, getting bigger profit as they go until the next refresh. The refresh serve to make people think they're fastest for price (but forgetting it's for a short time)
<michael> hi
<michael> any one online
<michael> ?
<AlanBell> no
<Guest33721> any theme manager fir gnome3
 * AlanBell wonders what other interesting things to do with a new android phone
<Guest33721> really god one/.
<Azelphur> AlanBell: http://preyproject.com/
<AlanBell> Azelphur: good point, and there is a samsung version of that built in
<Guest33721> well which changes the whole system theme
<Guest33721> i use gnome tweak tool
<Azelphur> AlanBell: http://www.yaaic.org/ ? :D
<AlanBell> Guest33721: gnome 3 isn't in ubuntu until Oneiric anyway
<AlanBell> Azelphur: using ssh and irssi connectbot
<Azelphur> !ubuntu+1 | Guest33721
<lubotu3> Guest33721: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu
<Azelphur> stupid factoid bot.
<AlanBell> ook
<Guest33721> thats right use ubuntu11.04 and gnome shell /gnome3
<Guest33721> well windows look crap with the default settings
<Azelphur> Guest33721: you'd be better off looking for a gnome channel, everyone here is using gnome 2/unity
<AlanBell> !ubuntu+1
<lubotu3> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for 11.10 - Oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<Azelphur> you fixed it \o/
<AlanBell> I poked the right people
<Azelphur> hehe
<Guest33721> gnome2
<Guest33721> wonder if it any good
<brobostigon> i am using gnome3/gnome-shell Azelphur, infact a few people do, so no one, is not accurate.
<Azelphur> brobostigon: then go answer him :D
<Azelphur> lol
<Guest33721> tell me. brobostigon
<brobostigon> Azelphur: i didnt see, any definate question, other than a statement declaring, thats thingsdontlook very nice, with defaultsettings.
<Guest33721> do you any good theme manager
<Guest33721> for gnome shell
<brobostigon> Guest33721: i would get thre tweak tool, from the gnome3-teams repo, with that you can play with it/them, and more.
<Guest33721> which ones
<brobostigon> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTweakTool
<brobostigon> that, it is in their ppa.
<brobostigon> gnome3-teams.*
<Guest33721> i have compize & emerald & gnome tweak tool
<Guest33721> emerald theme manager doesn't work
<Guest33721> must be to old
<brobostigon> Guest33721: compiz will clash with gnome-shells WM, both wont run at the same time.
<Guest33721> gnome tweak tool.well how do you install themes
<brobostigon> Guest33721: yes, with gnome tweak tool, you can edit gnome-shell themes.
<brobostigon> Guest33721: not tried, so no idea. sorry.
<Guest33721> i like to install some nice themes
<brobostigon> Guest33721: ok,the tweak tool page, says you caninstall newthemes with it, so i am presuming here, i will tell you where, and what format thosethemesneed to be in.
<Guest33721> tell me
<Guest33721> sent me  link of the page
<brobostigon> Guest33721: i truly dont know, i havent tried yet, so i dont know, up to acertain point.
<brobostigon> ?
<brobostigon> huh.
<brobostigon> i give up.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<wintellect> night brobostigon
<brobostigon> night wintellect o/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Unity Quality in Ubuntu 11.10: Help Make It Rock - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/07/unity-quality-in-ubuntu-11-10-help-make-it-rock/
<ali1234> half of these "design bugs" mentioned in that blog posts actually read like "hey, how can we make unity even worse?"
<ali1234> like this one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/656519
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 656519 in unity "Alt+Space window accessibility menu should not be accessible by right clicking on a window title bar" [Low,Triaged]
<ali1234> "unity just isn't annoying enough guys, we need to make it MUCH worse for 11.10"
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723861
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 723861 in Unity Foundations "Right clicking on the desktop still displays the “Create Launcher...” option." [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ali1234> what? why should it be removed? that makes no sense? when unity crashes, making a launcher of "gnome terminal" is the only way to restart a half decent window manager
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-08
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<AlanBell> morning all
<dwatkins> hiya
<popey> mng
 * AlanBell hugs vowels
<popey> vrrtd
 * dwatkins grns
<AlanBell> happpy IPV6 day everyone
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 9th June 21:00 BST #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Libraries, SciFi and Geeknicks 24th July! Happy IPV6 Day
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> hello all
<MartijnVdS> Happy IPv6 day, AlanBell
<MooDoo> are the meeting notes up for last nights meeting?
<MooDoo> rats i'm thinking of something else sorry :)
 * AlanBell sends MooDoo back to his TARDIS
<MooDoo> AlanBell: i was thinking about a board meeting
<scoundrel50a> Hi, well I have had another suggestion from launchpad, ab olut the backlight, but I dont understand how to implement it. Can somebody help?
<scoundrel50a> it says The backlight can be turned on by using setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=50
<scoundrel50a> is that something I should enter into the terminal?
<MartijnVdS> scoundrel50a: you shuold probably be in X, and open a terminal to enter that
<MartijnVdS> scoundrel50a: or be in X, then ssh to the machine and run it fro mthere
<scoundrel50a> MartijnVdS: so how would I open X
<wintellect> Mornin all
<MartijnVdS> scoundrel50a: X = the graphical interface, the bit that's broken?
<MooDoo> morning wintellect
<scoundrel50a> ok, I know both machines have openssh installed, but how to get into it using ssh I dont know
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: ssh -l username ipaddress of machine
<scoundrel50a> MooDoo: thank you, one question, how do I found out the ip addresses of the machines on the network?
<MooDoo> open up a terminal on that machine and type ifconfig
<MartijnVdS> scoundrel50a: ask your router, or use the (short) hostname, that should work if you're using plain desktop ubuntu
<MooDoo> or do that :)
<MartijnVdS> (the hostname you entered when installing the machine)
<scoundrel50a> ok, will give that a go and see if I can get into the other machine
<scoundrel50a> yay, I think I am in, but that is a test on the machine using maverick. Need to reboot to oneiric. see if that works, if it does, should the upgrade to Natty work also?
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: try it and see ;)
<scoundrel50a> also, all I need to do it run that command, I posted earlier, and it will work, just copy it, yes?
<scoundrel50a> ok, going to log off, as I need to boot up to oneiric, and will open xchat on this machine
<scoundrel50a> brb
<popey> dittomorning all
<MooDoo> popey: morning
<kazade> morning popey
<DJones> Morning all
<scoundrel50a> I'm back
<scoundrel50a> do I just copy and paste that command into the terminal now, I am connected to the Netty machine vis ssh
<MooDoo> give it a try
<scoundrel50a> ok, one sec
<scoundrel50a> did that, and got an error
<popey> what error?
<scoundrel50a> Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/config
<popey> ok, one moment
<scoundrel50a> sorry, having to work on netbook, and its very slow, should I have entered sudo before the command
<popey> you can certainly try that
<scoundrel50a> just did and it, and I think it might just have worked, but it turned the pc back on, but it looks like it went to maverick instead. I'll see
<popey> it shouldnt matter what kernel
<scoundrel50a> ook, got something I havent seen before when trying to load oneiric, now have a list of about 6 errors showing eror 71 just before in loads and its not turning the backlight on, I think its oneiric, is there anyway I can load Natty the same way I loaded oneiric, just to test, by using the .deb installation? I think I might completely uninstall oneiric and try again
<BigRedS> scoundrel50a: you can't (reliably) downgrade through apt if that's what you mean
<BigRedS> it'd be a fresh install
<BigRedS> all the automation is geared towards upgrading
<scoundrel50a> no, its an install on oneiric kernel using .deb install
<scoundrel50a> I can uninstall it, I did that yesterday, I had a command but I cant remember it
<popey> having that kernel installed isnt an issue
<scoundrel50a> its te back light, and why now I am getting errors when I wasnt yesterday
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have this script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621598/ is there a way to get output as Debain:bash and Redhat : csh and so on and so forth ?
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: it's alpha so you could get different errors on a daily basis
<popey> hang on MooDoo scoundrel50a
 * MooDoo stops moving and is now statue like :)
<scoundrel50a> which is why I wondered about deleting that kernel and installing the Natty kernelto see if it might work better on that
<popey> scoundrel50a: I would recommend you don't install or uninstall anything right now.
<scoundrel50a> k
<popey> when you boot oneiric kernel, do you get a dark screen?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<scoundrel50a> but like yesterday, I can click on the enter button enter my password and it logs me in but no backlight
<popey> Ok. boot to that kernel, get the dark screen, ssh in, then run that command, if you get an error, tell us the exact error message
<scoundrel50a> as soon as the log in screen appears and the rum rolke starts the backlight turns off
<popey> rum rolke?
<BigRedS> sounds tasty
<popey> drum roll?
<scoundrel50a> hehe, sorry, my fingers are too big for me to type fasst on the betbook, drum roll right, yes, lol
<shauno> hm, ipv6 day .. I R disappoint
<MartijnVdS> shauno: why?
<popey> scoundrel50a: can you please run this command:-
<shauno> MartijnVdS: the only v6 connections I'm seeing are the same ones I always see
<scoundrel50a> ok,
<BigRedS> kaushal: for i in {1..5}; do echo "$Unix[$i]:$Shell[$i]; done  ?
<popey> lspci | pastebinit
<popey> scoundrel50a: assuming you have pastebinit installed
<shauno> google's mailserver still hits me via v4, ditto yahoo, apple, canonical, etc.  liszt.debian is using 6 tho :)
<scoundrel50a> popey:just installing pastebinit on other machine via ssh,
<scoundrel50a> popey: here are the results
<scoundrel50a> http://pastebin.com/nBg8ZXC0
<popey> scoundrel50a: ls /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/config
<popey> does that file exist?
<scoundrel50a> ok, will have a look
<scoundrel50a> I entered what you put there into the command line to look for the file but nothing happened
<scoundrel50a> just copied and pasted
<popey> can you ...
<scoundrel50a> shouldnt I put cd before that, istnead of ls?
<scoundrel50a> I put cd in front of that, and its says no such directory
<MooDoo> popey: daubers recorded one of your mum buntu talks and put it on blip tv, is it ok to share it with a little blog post?
<popey> find ugh
<popey> er
<popey> ugh
<popey> yes
<MooDoo> lol
<popey> scoundrel50a: hang on
<scoundrel50a> sorry, me just looking round
<popey> scoundrel50a: find /sys/bus/pci/ | pastebinit
<gord> popey is currently experiencing a technical fault, we apologise for the loss of functionality and have engineers working around the clock to correct this
<BigRedS> hah
<kaushal> BigRedS: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621612/
<scoundrel50a> ok, I cd to psi and and ran pastebinit and got this
<scoundrel50a> http://pastebin.com/hMAYLF9g
<popey> scoundrel50a: at no point did I say cd
<popey> 10:05:56 < popey> scoundrel50a: find /sys/bus/pci/ | pastebinit
<scoundrel50a> i
<kaushal> BigRedS: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621613/
<scoundrel50a> I know, I ried that, but got error that I posted just now
<scoundrel50a> says no such directory
<scoundrel50a> but there is,
<BigRedS> kaushal: oh, wait. I've no idea what declare does
<popey> wait
<popey> scoundrel50a: find /sys/bus/pci/ | pastebinit
<popey> just run that, exactly like that
<scoundrel50a> ok, will try again
<BigRedS> oh, and it should be ${array[index]} rather than just $array[$index]
<BigRedS> I'm sure annoying syntax is an intentional design 'feature' of bash...
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: what kind of language is that?
<MartijnVdS> bash?
<MartijnVdS> $array[$index] is Perl :)
<scoundrel50a> popey: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<scoundrel50a> popey: http://pastebin.com/P20K9829 try that
<scoundrel50a> I left out the find, as I thought that wasnt included, my appologies
<popey> scoundrel50a: i just ran that exact command on four separate machines
<popey> ok
<popey> dont think. type. ☺
<scoundrel50a> I'm really sorry,
<popey> just kidding
<scoundrel50a> no problem, I am frustrated, so I know what you must be freeling
<scoundrel50a> brb in two secs
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: yeah, and bash wants ${array[$index]}
<BigRedS> or something with yet *more* non-alphanumeric characters :)
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: hmm executable line noise :)
<livingdaylight> are these thinkpads out of date? Would you get a refurbished system?  http://goo.gl/ltW8D
<popey> livingdaylight: it's not new
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: since I started using eval all over the place I've really noticed that line-noise thing; `if (!$@){ ` *does* look like an expletive
<czajkowski> hmm
<popey> scoundrel50a: is the box currently logged in?
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: TryCatch \o/
<scoundrel50a> yes
<scoundrel50a> back now
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: do things properly?
<BigRedS> that's not my way :)
<scoundrel50a> even though I cant see anything, I found out that I coud log by clicking on enter and entering my password, and it logged me in, even though I cant see anything
<popey> ok
<popey> so you're looking at a very dark desktop?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<livingdaylight> popey, indeed, I don't know how many years old it is, core2duo suggests around 5 years old? Even if I could live with the spec. how much more will one be able to get more out of it? depends how much heavy or not use it has already reveived i suppose.
<popey> livingdaylight: my day to day work machine is a 1.6GHz c2d
<popey> not out of choice you understand :D
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: they don't get worse with age; it's no less usable than a c2d was when they were new :)
<scoundrel50a> I can only close the machine down by pressing the on button till it turns off, and for a second, it shows the box with the shutting down options then goes black again
<BigRedS> that's an IBM one, too, so certainly within the built-like-a-brick-toilet era
<popey> scoundrel50a: i have another command for you...
<scoundrel50a> ok
<popey> two in fact...
<scoundrel50a> ok
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<popey> ls -l /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:02.0 | pastebinit
<popey> ls -l /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:02.1 | pastebinit
<scoundrel50a> http://pastebin.com/2BhtQ1GL
<BigRedS> hi brobostigon! How's things?
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, that would certainly be true if it was new. As its used though, I do have some question marks as to what's left in the tank. As solid as they are everything has got a life-cycle. But it would do what I need to get done and so why pay +£600 when I can get this beauty for under £200? pros and cons... :s
<brobostigon> BigRedS: hi, not bad, various pains, but not bad. and you?
<scoundrel50a> http://pastebin.com/ayjdyCW9
<scoundrel50a> popey: both reults posted
<popey> got it
<popey> two more...
<scoundrel50a> ok
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: it'll probably be fine. I've bought many old & ancient thinkpads off ebay and the worst I've had is dud batteries. In fact, they've all had dud batteries
<BigRedS> brobostigon: Ach, I'm not bad. Still got to get over this issue where I don't feel like sleeping at night, but do for most of the morning :/
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, does that one look good?
<scoundrel50a> just found out from launchpad, openSUSE 11.4 is having thre same problems on some computers
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: Looks fine to me. Is much newer than I'm used to buying though :)
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, lol... 60gb hd, ugh...
<BigRedS> Hah, my last one was a P3
<popey> scoundrel50a: ls -l /sys/devices/pci0000\:00\0000\:00\:02.0 | pastebinit
<popey> scoundrel50a: ls -l /sys/devices/pci0000\:00\0000\:00\:02.1 | pastebinit
<BigRedS> I think I completely skipped c2 in thinkpads - work bought be a shiny (well, matte) new one in feb, which is actually *new* and i3 or something
<kaushal> BigRedS: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621622/
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, maybe I shouldn't be taking advice from you then; you love old relics, lol
<brobostigon> BigRedS: ah, i see. hmmm.
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: haha, yeah, that's a reasonable point :)
<BigRedS> But they have character!
<popey> thats no way to talk about his wife!
<popey> etc
<livingdaylight> but not much style!
<BigRedS> kaushal: I'm not really sure; all I can suggest is googling something like "bash arrays" and reading what comes up
<livingdaylight> popey, I didn't know he was married to his machine :p
<scoundrel50a> popey: keep getting this back from entering those commands.....You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<scoundrel50a> I'll try again, one sec
<popey> hmm
<popey> scoundrel50a: this would be a lot quicker/easier if you just let me ssh into your machine :D
<scoundrel50a> popey: now I get this.....ls: cannot access /sys/devices/pci0000:000000:00:02.0: No such file or directory
<popey> scoundrel50a: you missed a /
<scoundrel50a> ok, if you watn please do
<scoundrel50a> what do you need,
<scoundrel50a> can I give you information in private mesage
<popey> you'd probably need to open port 22 on your router/firewall and point it to the IP your broken machine has
<popey> and then create a user
<popey> and let me know the password in pm
<scoundrel50a> not done that before, but you can go in as me, I trust you, its just opening the port, how do I do that
<popey> depends on the router you have
<popey> http://portforward.com/ can help you there :D
<scoundrel50a> netgear
<popey> look for your model on that page
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: it's more of a harem...
<scoundrel50a> ok, give me a sec,and I'll see if I can get it to work
<popey> ok
<popey> no hurry
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, ^^
<scoundrel50a> ok, I am on sky,and for some reason there is nowhere on the router that shows the model number, been looking and even in the router settings I can find the number, might be a bit longer than a couple of secs, sorry
<popey> ahh, sky router
<popey> no idea how you do it on that
 * popey pokes gord 
<diplo> You can do it on sky
<diplo> admin and sky is username and pass
<diplo> By default
<scoundrel50a> in router settings
<diplo> Port access sucks though
<scoundrel50a> how do I port forward
<diplo> Just trying to remember, not re-enabled mine yet but have done in the past
<diplo> It's maybe under advanced ?
<diplo> See if I can find you a tutorial a sec
<gord> not used a sky router for years and years sorry
<gord> didn't use one when i was with sky
<scoundrel50a> sky make things really difficult
<diplo> Depends if you have the DG834 Netgear one or the other brand that I have that name has totally left me for a second
<diplo> All tuts are for DG834 atm
<diplo> Small black router ?
<scoundrel50a> black router, yes
<scoundrel50a> but there is no model number anywhere
<diplo> Yep, SAGEM I think, same as mine
<diplo> Two secs, getting you a link
<scoundrel50a> this is definatgely netgear, but wouldnt the router settings be the same, I had a sagem for a week and I thing they seemed the same
<diplo> oh right, use a black netgear now then
<diplo> :P
<diplo> Ok, so it's under firewall settings
<diplo> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/9998/clipboard07xg8.gif
<scoundrel50a> um, will take a look
<diplo> Or could just use TeamViewer ?
<popey> no, i want to use ssh
<diplo> :)
<scoundrel50a> that doesnt give an option for ports, just LAN settings, could it be the option that has start port, finish port options?
<diplo> Or if you get stuck scoundrel50a, you could enable Remote Management and get some one else to change, then change pass after
<scoundrel50a> diplo: that sounds easier,
<scoundrel50a> I am in the RM settings now, what do I need to do?
<diplo> Seems your settings are different than the tutorial, so will have to say what it says ?
<diplo> Normally enable, and some times allows you to lock down what IP it comes from
<diplo> And whether you have http/ssh access
<diplo> to the router
<diplo> All depends on router
<scoundrel50a> I entered the IP of the computer that needs accessing, I can change the port to 20, as it has that option, would that be right then?
<diplo> RM is normally to access the router, so that would be the port you want people to connect to your router on
<diplo> So someones IP from here, and port 80 ?
<scoundrel50a> why is it so complicated........makes me want to bang my head against the wall
<popey> security is complicated :D
<popey> the port should be 22
<popey> thats the ssh port
<diplo> This was for remote management of router popey
<diplo> So could set up portforwarding for him
<popey> oh sorry
<diplo> No stickers @ all on the bottom of the router scoundrel50a ?
<scoundrel50a> just sticker giving serial no and mac address
<scoundrel50a> even looking at box and no details on there either, sky makes it really difficult
<diplo> heh, mac address can get manaf but that's it I suppose
<diplo> Did you have a link to Firewall rules ?
<scoundrel50a> no
<popey> one day someone will make an easy remote ssh connection thing with zero effort
<davmor2> morning all
<MooDoo> davmor2: morning slur ;) er i mean sir....now i think i was right the first time
<diplo> Sounds good popey
<diplo> :D
<diplo> I doubt it though
<davmor2> Mez: POKE!!!!!!!!
<diplo> scoundrel50a, want me to poke around on the router, could jump on using teamviewer and fix router and enable ssh for popey  ?
<scoundrel50a> could you, that would help
<diplo> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<diplo> PM me id/pass
<scoundrel50a> ok, give me a sec
<scoundrel50a> it says its a .exe, how will that work, via wine, yes?
<popey> there is a linux version too
<diplo> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<popey> (which is actually a windows app bundled with wine libraries)
<diplo> 32 bit ^^
<scoundrel50a> ok
<scoundrel50a> yes this is a 32 bit machine I am typing on, and which is accessing the router
<davmor2> MooDoo: Morning you old bald hippy ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: how very dare you.....hippy?? ;)
<davmor2> haha MooDoo flower power to you man ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: cheeky ******************* :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: Does that mean SuperStar?
<MooDoo> davmor2: seeing as it's you then yes....woooaoooah your my heroooooo la la la :)
<MooDoo> ooooo more jobs on canonicals careers page
<scoundrel50a> ok, problem with intalling this, when I click on it, it says cannot open package called file. Why does Softwware Ware centre open now. I am using Netty
<diplo> Not tried it on Natty I'm afraid
<diplo> running Mav here
<MooDoo> customer support specialist....hmm interesting
<scoundrel50a> wont work on Natty, even using .exe via wine
<scoundrel50a> off to bang head against wall
<popey> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=125 looks interesting
<MooDoo> popey: i don't have the developer skills for that, but seeing as i've been in customer services for lots of years :D
<scoundrel50a> what I will do is, log out of other machine, into Maverick, and you can do it from there, just thought about that now
<MooDoo> davmor2: waaasaaaaaap
<davmor2> MooDoo: Wot no job?
<BigRedS> my panel's stopped updating (specifically the empathy icon)
<scoundrel50a> ok, connected to network, transfered teamweaver to other machine and now installing it
<BigRedS> in the olden days I'd do `killall gnome-panel` to fix it; what's the unity version?
<BigRedS> oh
<BigRedS> unity-panel-service
<scoundrel50a> wont install because its 32 bit package, my laptop is 64bit, grrrrr
<diplo> scoundrel50a, http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<MooDoo> davmor2: i've got a job, i've just seen that one at canonical that sounds interesting
<davmor2> MooDoo: is it at home or in one of the offices though?
<MooDoo> home
<scoundrel50a> sorry, was on other machine trying to look for this and didnt see you, thank you
<MooDoo> davmor2: it's a home based one
<davmor2> MooDoo: Oh I though most of the tech support was office based :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: you going for it?
<MooDoo> davmor2: it's not specifically tech support it's more like customer support
<MooDoo> davmor2: i'm interested so far
<MooDoo> davmor2: https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=228
<davmor2> MooDoo: So are you going for it?
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah probably lol
<scoundrel50a> diplo: finally installing it on other machine
<diplo> :)
<scoundrel50a> ok, its opened up, what do I for you to connect?
<scoundrel50a> can I open private message, to give you id
<diplo> yup shoot
<scoundrel50a> diplo and popey: got the port forwarded, that was hard work
<scoundrel50a> popey: are you still available to connect to my machine
<scoundrel50a> anybody around?
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: probably lots of it, it's just lunch time :D
<MooDoo> s/it/us
<scoundrel50a_> juat bwondered, was hoping I hadnt broken anything messing with the router settings
<MooDoo> ooops may of now lol
<scoundrel50a> sorry, using netbook, and way too small for fingers
<popey> scoundrel50a: just having lunch, back in a bit
<scoundrel50a> ok, no problem, the connection works so you can get into the machine
<diplo> http://pastebin.com/A0NW9PjX  <-- Popey
<diplo> Will let you take over as I don't know what you are looking for
<MooDoo> MichealH: i see your up for membership :D
<scoundrel50a> have to reboot
<scoundrel50a> had some updates, and needed to reboot
<MooDoo> scoundrel50a: needed to reboot?
<scoundrel50a> had a load of updates, and the update manager after the updates finished, said need reboot in order for updates to finish.
<MooDoo> groovy :)
<JGJones> there was kernel updates recently hence the need for update.
<MooDoo> JGJones: that explains that then :D
<JGJones> I mean reboot(!)
<scoundrel50a> is there a way I can either hide a directory, or make it so that I have to log in to view it
<scoundrel50a> or both
<BigRedS> er
<BigRedS> how're you accessing the machine?
<BigRedS> over the web? ftp? console?
<scoundrel50a> this is my laptop, just wanted to know if it could be hidden. I am
<scoundrel50a> I very rarely access it from anywhere else, now I have openssh, Imight try, but most of the time its accessed from the computer itself
<scoundrel50a> can you access the machine via ftp? that is interesting
<ikonia> hardware gurus, does matx boards fit/line up in an atx case, or does it have to be an matx case
<BigRedS> scoundrel50a: well, you can install an FTP server. The access bit depends upon where you're accessing it from
<daubers> Afternoons
<BigRedS> and the network in-between. Firewalls do not like FTP
<daubers> also, FTP sucks
<BigRedS> and scp (whish is essentially ssh) is almost always a better option anyway
<daubers> Question...... I see lots of these "Windows user tries to use Linux" stories around, but how many "Linux user tries to use Windows" stories have people seen around?
<BigRedS> I've been one
<BigRedS> it's _hard_
<MartijnVdS> I've tried
<BigRedS> I kept meaning to write about it, but I didn't particularly enjoy reliving it
<MooDoo> daubers: speak to popey :)  he's using windows 7 at the moment
<MartijnVdS> Can't use it for anything other than games :)
<MartijnVdS> and configuring my Logitech Harmony
<daubers> I was considering trying it for a month and seeing how far I get
<MooDoo> i quite like windows to be honest
<BakedBean> Windows is not yet ready for the average desktop user.  It's too easy to make mistakes, get spyware/malware, etc
<BigRedS> I'm finding Windows 7 a lot less offensive than I found XP/2003
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I think I'll hit a big barrier of "I want to through together a quick program to do this but don't want to shell out £xxx for Visual Studio" quite quickly
<MartijnVdS> daubers: eclipse works
<MartijnVdS> daubers: putty to a Linux machine works
<MooDoo> BakedBean: the os is ready, it's the users that need educating
<daubers> MartijnVdS: With windows native forms and things?
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I have Strawberry Perl and Python installed on my W7 machine
<BigRedS> If windows had repos those wouldn't be anywhere near the issues they are now
<MooDoo> BakedBean: although the next time my mum or sister get a virus on their machine i'm moving them to ubuntu :)
<diplo> BigRedS, coming to a windows machine near you soon
<daubers> Might declare cygwin as cheating too
<BigRedS> diplo: they keep saying that
<JGJones> for a "Linux to Windows story to work - you need someone that never have used Windows but use Linux.
<diplo> Been written now
<BigRedS> I've seen many projects pop up, they always trip up on licensing
<diplo> A MS guy started it as a project in his own time, now doing it full time I believe
<diplo> For MS
<MooDoo> JGJones: in this day and age you'll fine that hard unless it your grandparents etc
<BigRedS> JGJones: My intro to WinXP was my windows admin job that I did for three years until about a year ago
<BigRedS> that seemed remote enough from old windows for me
<diplo> My ex-father in law was using Crunchbang & WinXP, got on fine
<JGJones> My daughter would qualify...she used Windows for the first time in school recently. Said it was rubbish.
<daubers> heh :)
<MooDoo> JGJones: linux user at home?
<JGJones> she use Ubuntu and OSX
<MooDoo> silly question really lol
<Catbuskris> why linux not more popular?
<JGJones> she prefer OSX slightly over Ubuntu, but I haven't introduced her to Unity yet ;-) She have her dock on the left.
<JGJones> Catbuskris, buy a computer.
<BigRedS> Catbuskris: because for the average user there's no compelling reason to switch to it
<JGJones> they come with Windows.
<MooDoo> JGJones: my son loves tuxpaint
<Catbuskris> my GF paid £50 for antivirus software, before i could stop her
<BigRedS> windows is basically free, does what whoever wants and has support *everywhere*. why would anyone bother looking elsewhere?
<BigRedS> (free as in free beer, obv.)
<MooDoo> BigRedS: +1
<MooDoo> with my parents it's well it works why do i need to change.
<Catbuskris> it's not basically free, it's basically just unavoidable to pay for
<JGJones> yup - you go to buy a computer....average joe will just buy a computer...they don't even get that Windows is a operating system. It's just "part of computer".
<BigRedS> Catbuskris: Er, if you like. Same difference at the end of the day
<MooDoo> you're never going to get people to change unless they are seriously sick of windows
<MooDoo> or want something differnt
<scoundrel50a> Oh I liked xp, if it wass one OS that I would like to still use it would be that, for windows anyway, I like '98 even better. I wont bother with ftp, I think I have enough ways of accessing my computer, if I need to. One thing though, is there a way to hide/set up a password for a directory?
<Catbuskris> i guess the govt doesn't give a toss about it?  i mean, i did "ICT" in school but all we did was screw around with MS excel, never really learned anything about computers
<BigRedS> scoundrel50a: you'd need to encrypt it
<hamitron> we could get loads of crapware for a linux distro and pay people to use it? ;)
<Catbuskris> it makes me buy into the paranoia that governments want their populace to be stupid...
<scoundrel50a> how would I do that?
<BigRedS> Catbuskris: no, governments are slow
<daubers> scoundrel50a: You can "hide" a folder by putting a . at the beggining of the name.... but that's not secure at all really
<JGJones> Catbuskris, it's not easy buying a computer without Windows - there's not much places you can get a PC with a linux OS on it.
<MooDoo> Catbuskris: i think the gvmt does care about it, but i bet MS is saying "here's a million quid for your schools to use MS products" :)
<Catbuskris> heh yeah
<Catbuskris> all good points
<JGJones> Yeah that's how Apple started out - it was used a lot in schools.
<BigRedS> Catbuskris: the government don't see much need to pour the money in to changing it. Where are all these competent IT teachers going to come from? there's already a shortage of IT workers
<JGJones> Until Microsoft threw money around.
<JGJones> BigRedS, shortage?
<scoundrel50a> I should have ticked on the option to encrypt when i installed, it givesthat option and I always say no. :(
 * JGJones ponders...why am I STILl looking for a job then? Must be doing something wrong there.
<BigRedS> JGJones: Well, I keep hearing people moan about getting hold of good admins
<scoundrel50a> brb
<Catbuskris> if we're short on something, shouldn't we put more emphasis on it in education?  i guess that's a much mroe general question though
<Catbuskris> but i suppose the status quo has a lot of intertia in this case
<BigRedS> Catbuskris: only if you perceive school as employment prep. University is, traditionally, where you train teachers
<MooDoo> Bring back Y T S :)
<Catbuskris> well school is a whole society prep.
<daubers> JGJones: What kind of job are you after?
<MooDoo> lol
<JGJones> daubers, at this point - flexible - sysadmin for example.
<daubers> JGJones: Ah, ok.
<BigRedS> JGJones: whereaboutS?
<JGJones> Leeds
<BigRedS> ah, all I've seen is London, and a quick scroll through my mail client doesn't find much
<MooDoo> JGJones: ever thought of going contracting?
<JGJones> Moodoo - yeah...just started looking at that...
<JGJones> however I was informed a lot of these rely on quick access via telephone?
<JGJones> ie ring up and ask "you available for this"
<BigRedS> I've known people earn a fair bit through that. Pays well but is quite ephermal
<BigRedS> "I need you for four days starting in forty-five minutes. Have several £K"
<MooDoo> yeah and then nothing for 2 months
<JGJones> that can be difficult for me - people can't really ring me.
<JGJones> You can text me, IM me, email me, tweet to me etc etc, but my experience tells me too often, if they can't ring me for a voice call, they'll just move on to someone else.
<MooDoo> JGJones: how come they can't ring?  not allowed at work?
<JGJones> nah, more that I'm deaf :)
<MooDoo> JGJones: ah!
<JGJones> Can be a pain in the arse - I go out of my way to be as contactable as possible but like I say...can't speak on phone? Bye!
<MooDoo> yeah that must suck :(
<MooDoo> JGJones: so what about setting up yourself...consultancy?
<JGJones> That's what I'm doing now actually :) going to bank this week for business advice.
<MooDoo> groovy :)
<JGJones> found this - moneypenny.co.uk which might work for me regarding telephone answering.
<MooDoo> JGJones: speak to AlanBell about consultancy he does it :)
<JGJones> ta I will do that...would be useful to get advice.
<MooDoo> JGJones: he does this - http://www.theopenlearningcentre.com/
 * daubers backs up his home folder
<JGJones> daubers, what do you use for doing that? Or just rsync?
<daubers> JGJones: Just rsync as it's to a USB disk
<daubers> USB disk is bigger than my laptop disk :)
 * daubers loves rsync
<MooDoo> daubers: how big is the disk? *shocked*
<MooDoo> sorry read that wrong
<MooDoo> lol
<MooDoo> i read disk as pendrive ;) lol
<daubers> MooDoo: 1TB USB disk
<daubers> hah :)
<MooDoo> daubers: sorry being a bit dumb
<daubers> If I was worried about capacity I'd back it up to the office RAID which has got a few 10's of TB free
<daubers> Might need to raid my parents roof for some of my old books I think
<MooDoo> hmmm think i need to upgrade my switch to gigabit
<PeteB> Anyone know how to delete all instances of files beginning with '.~lock'? I thought I'd use 'rm -ri .~lock*' but this doesn't work
<daubers> MooDoo: Best future proof yourself, get one of these http://stordis.com/catalogue/product/s=fujitsu-xg2600
<MartijnVdS> daubers: ...
<MartijnVdS> daubers: there's no kill like overkill
<MooDoo> daubers: bit of overkill for my home network lol
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I have 2 in the office at the moment......
<MartijnVdS> daubers: didn't you work with robots?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: No, that sounds more fun though
<MartijnVdS> daubers: they'd need 10GigE
<daubers> MartijnVdS: I build storage servers for video editing :) When working with uncompressed stuff, you need 10GigE
<MooDoo> i think i'll just get a gigabit 8port netgear thanks all the same
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Well.. maybe. :)
<daubers> Hmm... rather than mucking around with project management software I made myself a spreadsheet.... I can see why people spend ages writing software for this now
<ali1234> popey: fun fact. what people refer to as "HDR" photography is in fact dynamic range compression (the thing that makes pop music sound so obnoxious) applied to imaging
<MooDoo> ali1234: under exposed, over exposed and normal all rolled into one :D
<ali1234> yes, and then compressed into the colour space of the medium
<MooDoo> yaya for photohgraphy :)
<ali1234> the end result is to make the contrast between objects in dark areas equal to the contrast between objects in light areas
<ali1234> which is the same as what they do with music: make the contrast in quiet parts equal to the contrast in loud parts
<popey> ali1234: you saw that nasa video i tweeted?
<ali1234> yeah
<popey> yeah, i wondered who would pick up on that :D
<popey> you win!
<scoundrel50a> hi popey: would you be able to take a look at my laptop today, could leave it for another time, if so, I need to change router settings. Its not a problem if you want to leave it.
<popey> i can ssh in now
<popey> pm me the details
<scoundrel50a> ok
<andylockran>  /win 6
<MooDoo> cooor i think the ubuntu-uk members page needs a bit of love - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Gallery/Members  lots of missing images :)
<popey> well volunteered MooDoo !
<popey> "It *is* a wiki!"
<popey> etc
<MooDoo> lol ok :)
<MooDoo> popey: do you know if there is a generic avatar image somewhere on the server i can put in place of the missing images on the members page?
<Laney> crufty old wiki pages! yay!
<Laney> replace it with a link to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uk/+mugshots :-)
<MooDoo> Laney: in fact i'll just use that avatar, it will be ok to link to it won't it? - https://launchpad.net/@@/person-mugshot
<Laney> I wouldn't bother, but if you insist then it's better to copy it
<MooDoo> the page on the wiki is in the style of the site which is why i don't want to linkg to the mugshots page :D
<ali1234> i see "keep in launcher" is getting closer to working
<ali1234> before it didn't work at all. now the icon stays, but when i click on it nothing happens
<ali1234> it's progress i suppose
<ali1234> if i rerun the program from the shell i get a second copy of the icon
<ali1234> oh nice, now unity has gone invisible
<MooDoo> ali1234: you need a level 23 cloak of unity viewing...
<ali1234> it's ok. compiz crashed immediately afterwards
<MooDoo> ali1234: get past my level 23 mage and i'll pass you one over ;)
<ali1234> then it became visible again
 * MooDoo is defeated
<ali1234> lol the crashdump is 500mb
<ali1234> i might send it to launchpad just to be an ass
<MooDoo> ali1234: you ass ;)
<ali1234> looks like there's already about 10 bugs for this
<ali1234> compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_lock_full()
<ali1234> ah, it happens every time you do "unity --replace"
<andylockran> wow
<andylockran> just found a machine that allows ssh logins with the incorrect password
<andylockran> you just need to guess the correct username
<Lcawte> lol'?
<popey> you sure it's sshd running on the box?
<popey> and not a bot sat harvesting passwords :D
<BigRedS> man. Virtualmin *loves* restarting apache
<shauno> andylockran: it's not kippo is it ?
<MooDoo> did AlanBell just get voted in as POC seeing as there was no more entries on the election page?
<popey> no
<popey> he got voted because he was the best person for the job :D
<MooDoo> lol ok  :)
<davmor2> popey: No you said it wrong, He's the only man for the job :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: czajkowski for president?
<MooDoo> davmor2: in fact where is she hiding....?
<davmor2> MooDoo: that's just scary
<davmor2> MooDoo: you'd spot us at meetings that you see that lot over there with the black eyes that'll be the Ubuntu-UK posse
<MooDoo> davmor2: black eyes?  due to the kickings from czajkowski
<MooDoo> ?
<davmor2> MooDoo: well if she is president who'd be there to stop her :D
<daubers> £51.16 for a set of recovery cds!!!!
<MooDoo> davmor2: power to the people, the popular peoples front of Tooting :)
<popey> davmor2: for what?
<popey> er daubers
<daubers> popey: My PB laptop
<popey> PB?
<MooDoo> packard hell
<davmor2> packard bell
<MooDoo> er bell :)
<daubers> almost cheaper to buy windows through work
<popey> oh dear
<popey> almost cheaper to buy a mac :D
<MooDoo> daubers: it's been pricey like that for 10+ years
<JGJones> daubers - hmm Sony wanted £35 for their recovery disk
<JGJones> so I got it slightly easier.
<JGJones> Didn't buy it though. I just got an OEM ISO by magic and just used the serial that came with the laptop along with drivers off the support page.
<ujjain> What's the English term for "monk work", extremely much work that is not useful?
<daubers> JGJones: How do you do that?
<JGJones> daubers, get the ISO?
<daubers> JGJones: from where?
<JGJones> The Power of Google
<JGJones> (it's a torrent)
<popey> ujjain: never heard the phrase monk work
<daubers> JGJones: I'm trying to be good :(
<davmor2> daubers: see my pm
<MooDoo> donkey work?
<popey> ujjain: and googling "monk work" doesn't show up any reliable hits
<JGJones> daubers, I know. I just looked for a uncracked OEM
<JGJones> daubers, the way I see it, the ISO I have, I'm not breaking any licences - I already have a OEM serial number that was on the laptop so I'm just using this same serial number.
<popey> You see it wrong.
<daubers> and MS wonder why piracy is a problem
<popey> Torrenting the ISO is _not_ legal how ever you "look" at it
<ujjain> popey: hmm, I think it's related to a Greek person in Hell that puts up bolders up on a rock.
<JGJones> popey, I know it's wrong. Still, I've done it anyway.
<BigRedS> ujjain: there's definitely an entry inthe jargon file for that
<BigRedS> but I don't remember what it is
<popey> heh
<BigRedS> useful as ever :)
<ujjain> but the rock falls down again, before he reaches the top.
<ujjain> he has to get a rock upon a hill or something.
<popey> so tedious repetitive work?
<JGJones> popey, anyway, piracy for MS is much worse in China ;-)
<ali1234> sisyphus
<popey> ahhh
<popey> bless you
<popey> etc
<ujjain> Yes!! Sisyphus! :D
<daubers> I think you're talking about promethius
<ali1234> no. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisyphus
<ujjain> well, my explanations are often horribly wrong, but I meant sisyphus.
<ali1234> ujjain: lots of people wouldn't understand this reference, normally you'd just say "busy work" ie work meant only to keep someone busy, and without point to it
<ujjain> I see, I have to import 150 albums manually in a gallery script.
<ujjain> I uploaded it, it requires manual addition of each album, it takes 2min for each page to loda, because it generates thumbnails.
<ujjain> Is that not Sisyphus work?
<ali1234> not really
<ali1234> it's more like painting the forth bridge
<ujjain> Ah, but that's not really an international English idiom.
<ujjain> but it's a pretty cool one.
<ali1234> the point about sisyphus is he never had anothing to show from his work, it was the same rock over and over :)
<ujjain> Yes, it's not really the same.
<ali1234> what's really cool is that the sisyphus episode of ulysses 31 (an anime retelling with spaceships and robots) is on youtube, and this is the place where i first heard of the story
<ali1234> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8zERnjEQUA
<ali1234> first part ^
<ujjain> I'll bookmark it and watch it during dinner.
<daubers> PB's justification effectually falls down to the fact that they invalidate the licence for that copy of windows and sell you a new one
<daubers> Promethius was the guy who had his liver eaten every day.... must have got my wires crossed :) Sorry!
<MooDoo> blimey have i been in launchpad since 2006?  woah!!
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: you're getting old ;)
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: well i know that already :)
<MooDoo> big 40 next year lol
<MartijnVdS> awww
 * oimon has returned to the real world after a 3 day ITIL course :)
<MooDoo> oimon: how exciting :)
<oimon> i need a lobotomy
<MooDoo> full frontal lobotomy or full bottls in front o me!
<MartijnVdS> oimon: Expert or back-alley job?
<oimon> has anything exciting in the world happened since monday morning? i haven't taken in any other infromation for the last 72 hours
<MartijnVdS> oimon: it's IPv6 day
<MartijnVdS> oimon: have a celebratory beer/whiskey/drink of choice
<oimon> MartijnVdS: my employer paid for training course
<oimon> looking forard to glass of port and shortbread
<MartijnVdS> oimon: no the lobotomy.. do you want an expert to do it, or a shady figure in a dark alley
<oimon> although results take 4 weeks to appear
<oimon> hopefully spending an hour with my 1 yr old should restore me to huimanity
<oimon> i also managed to access twitter/facebook only couple of times a day, and not touch irc since friday :)
<MartijnVdS> welcome back though
<oimon> ta
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Pope] Finding live music with Songkick - http://popey.com/blog/2011/06/08/finding-live-music-with-songkick/
<daubers> \o/ for my ADSL line today
<daubers> 1.39M/s    ETA 18:53
<MartijnVdS> daubers: woo 14mbit
<dutchie> woo, janet
<dutchie> :P
<daubers> should finish downloading by the time I get home :p
 * daubers heads home
<Core_UK> Evening all
<jacobw> evening Core_UK
<Core_UK> hey jacobw
<Core_UK> Can I asked, what does ubuntu-uk do?
<Azelphur> Core_UK: http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<Core_UK> Yeah I read that
<Core_UK> Advocating
<Core_UK> and support
<Core_UK> etc
<Core_UK> But as members, what does that involve/
<davmor2> Core_UK: How do you mean?  As members that is what we do?
<Core_UK> As members of the LoCo, what activities do you do?
<Core_UK> if that makes sense?
<davmor2> Core_UK: Right so as a Loco we have geeknics, days together, mostly down South as that is where the bulk of the users are etc etc etc why?
<Core_UK> Whats a geeknic?
<Core_UK> Just interested
<Core_UK> I live in the UK so.. :)
<davmor2> Picnic for geeks
<Core_UK> haha
<Core_UK> nice
<Core_UK> a guess wifi makes them possible? :)
<Core_UK> I*
<jacobw> I'm not there's much use of WiFi goes on.
<Core_UK> food and beer?
<Core_UK> and banter
<jacobw> I think so :)
<Core_UK> ^.^
<Core_UK> I live in Blackpool though
<jacobw> I live in Leed
<jacobw> s
<Core_UK> not too far away :)
<jacobw> There's quite a lot of Linux groups in Manchester
<jacobw> I go to Bradford LUG over here
<Core_UK> There is a LUG in Blackpool
<Core_UK> feel a bit silly turning up by myself though
<jacobw> I felt like that first time I went
<jacobw> Have they got a mailing list? (I'm certain they will have)
<Core_UK> Yeah
<Core_UK> I presume so
<Core_UK> I will go look now :)
<jacobw> Send a mail the list saying you'd like to come to a meeting, someone will mail back saying "Welcome aboard, this is how you find us" etc.
<jacobw> Then you'll know a few names and a few people will know your name
<Core_UK> What kind of activities take place at LUG meetings?
<jacobw> Talks and tutorials
<jacobw> People organising further meetings to do other things etc
<jacobw> The last one I went to, someone was doing a talk on mapping with QuantumGIS
<jacobw> A few of the group are in to mapping so they've organised to meet and map an area of Bradford
<jacobw> Quite a lot of "Where is Linux now?" and "What can we do to spread Linux in our area?"
<Core_UK> I see
<Core_UK> How long do the meetings you attend tend to last jacobw ?
<Azelphur> I live in margate, no Linux down here :(
<jacobw> 2 hours, although there's coffee and food beforehand as well as a pub visit afterwards for interested parties
<Core_UK> ^^
<Core_UK> Not heard of Margate before :)
<Core_UK> that's not bad
<jacobw> It's like the Blackpool of the south isn't it?
<Core_UK> oo of course
<Core_UK> I have
<Core_UK> Just didn't click reading it lol
<daubers> Evening
<bigcalm> Feels like midnight
<bigcalm> Not being able to use skype while in France is really hampering my homeward communications
<Core_UK> czn you not use gtalk or yahoo etc
<bigcalm> Family don't use those
<bigcalm> Skype was working
 * bigcalm blames something or other
<Core_UK> only a few clicks to install it :)
<Core_UK> think you can do VoIP in gmail also
<Core_UK> I know I have used webcam in gmail
<Core_UK> while the wife is in the US
<Core_UK> Didn't ubuntu software centre used to have reviews?
<davmor2> Core_UK: It does now didn't before
<Core_UK> 11.04 only?
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> Core_UK: why do you ask?
 * popey wonders if anyone is actually looking at bug 649809
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Natty) "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<popey> and the many duplicates
 * bigcalm reboots to windows for a giggle
<Core_UK> davmor2, Because I remember seeing them but now I dont
<Core_UK> davmor2, I had to revert to 10.10 though
<davmor2> Core_UK: yeap that would do it :)
<shauno> heh, the "windows 2000" bug .. that hasn't been squished yet?
<JGJones> jacobw - for those LUG meetings - what usually happen? Wouldn't mind going to one, but I'm crap at lipreading but if being geeks, they bring laptops and setup local chat, then that's great.
<Core_UK> lol
<JGJones> bigcalm - it would be a good idea for you to do gtalk video - it's very good...as good as skype and you can use it with Empathy (video/voice included)
<Core_UK> JGJones, you can do it via gmail also (webmail) just need a plugin but its packaged for ubuntu (by google)
<ali1234> empathy gtalk only works with other empathy users
<ali1234> if you use the flash web plugin, you can't call empathy users, and they can't call you
<JGJones> ali1234, ah I didn't realise that...I've used Empathy to talk to Google Talk on Android I think...
<ali1234> you can do audio i think
<ali1234> just not video
<JGJones> Android 3.1 that is as that comes with video support for google talk
<ali1234> it's down to supported codecs
<JGJones> I'll have to check again, but I'm sure I did it Empathy to Google Talk?
<JGJones> Flash intend to support WebM, and it's open...I'm sure that would solve the codecs issues.
<ali1234> yes, i suppose it would
<ali1234> when they get around to implementing it
<ali1234> which, knowing adobe, will take about 3 years
<JGJones> and then.....it'll be The Year of Linux Desktop!
<jibadeeha> nice to see chrome now supports GNOME global menu bar
<dwatkins> hooray
<dwatkins> I like it when it's the year of the linux desktop.
<dwatkins> seriously, though, that sounds really good for video in general
<JGJones> dunno why Google still keep h264 support in chrome though. Majority of browsers in use that can do html5 video all support WebM, while H264 in HTML5 video is in a very very small minority
<JGJones> The only holdout would be Safari really (IE9 can support WebM via a google codec installer)
<dwatkins> It all confuses me, as there are so many codecs and it's not a 1-to-1 mapping with file extensions.
<dwatkins> I know there are codecs and containers, I just don't often have cause to get into the details of it.
<dwatkins> I should really get more familiar with it as I support a product which uses video conferencing.
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ubuntu UK Podcast] S04E08  Caught Somewhere in Time - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/06/08/s04e08-caught-somewhere-in-time/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Burnout Prevention Tutorial Session Tomorrow - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/08/burnout-prevention-tutorial-session-tomorrow/
<shauno> that deb-proxy stuff that kashul was playing with for so long .. is any of that setup by default?
<_luke_skywalker_> howdy peeps
<shauno> seems I totalled 3 hosts sending mail via v6 today :/  and going back thru my logs, seems they didn't just start today
<shauno> gmail and yahoo stuck with v4, despite being some of the bigger names to ipv6day.  all a bit meh really
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-09
<MiLLo> hey guys
<MiLLo> probably an obvious question - but how do I set my sidebar in natty to autohide/
<MiLLo> it's normally autohide, and now it's stopped - not sure why.  It's annoying because it's set above my windows
<MiLLo> sorry to bump - does anyone have any ideas at all?
<MiLLo> probably an obvious question - but how do I set my sidebar in natty to autohide when it's randomly stopped doing so
<Azelphur> woa, my surf server spiked up in rank :o
<Azelphur> I'm now the 11th most popular TF2 server in the world \o/
<Azelphur> popey: ^ It's extra hilarious because it's the surf one, so on the gametracker ranking I'm surrounded by vanilla servers xD
<ali1234> wow, the xilinx cpld development studio for linux is 4GB
<ali1234> yes, 4GB
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matthew Garrett] IPv6 routers - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/137835.html
<shauno> xlinix ise was absurdly large too.  and insisted on using some <expletive> download manager :/
<ali1234> oh i think that's what i'm downloading
<ali1234> now download manager though, just a tar file
<ali1234> you'd think they cold gave gzipped it
<shauno> it's a step in the right direction then
<ali1234> i still had to register
<ali1234> 123 fake street etc
<shauno> yeah.  but when I got it, it came via a java applet :/
<ali1234> i got some weird error message about akami download manager then it just gave me the download
<shauno> apparently broken works better than working.  funky.
<AlanBell> morning all
<DJones> Morning
<Apacheuk> morning
<Gary> Good morning all you sexy people!
<Gary> hey seeker
<Gary> how are you doing?
<seeker> :o it's a gary! Long time no see!
<seeker> Not too bad, you?
<Gary> pretty good, been hecticly busy with work and play, real life has kinda meant irc has been forced onto a back burner
<Gary> I've kept in touch here, but not as much as I'd have liked
<seeker> Still in Colchester?
<Gary> yeah, still here, off to .de for a fortnight's holiday on Sat :-)
<Gary> well really, france, belgium, germany, austria and back again
<seeker> Alright for some :P
<Gary> a few days visiting a german mate who is getting hitched, then visiting my brother in austria
<seeker> Intrepid explorer gary then :P
<Gary> the fun will be two guys in a mx5 for two weeks, that car doesn't have much space!
<seeker> Haha
<daubers> Morning
<daubers> So step 1 of my experiment was an extreme failure last night
<Gary> morning daubers, how are you doing?
<Gary> what experiment?
<Gary> cross dressing?
 * Gary hides
<daubers> Tried to reinstall windows, recovery partition borked, recovery DVD's I burnt no longer readable in the drive :(
<daubers> Gary: Not half so exciting as cross dressing.....
 * daubers is lucky he has an old HDD in his desk drawer with iso files of the recovery DVD's really
<daubers> Gary: Not seen you in these parts in _ages_!
<Gary> yeah, been a bit busy with real life
<daubers> Good things or bad things?
<DJones> Hi Gary
<Gary> good overall I suppose.  hey DJones :-)
<DJones> And you still can't have the dog :)
<Gary> aww
<daubers> Gary: You'll have to come to Oggcamp for cake!
<Gary> I seem to have gained a family though
<DJones> Family as in people getting married & joining the family, or family as in a baby/pet
<Gary> family as in a friends father went a bit mad and I seem to have been promoted to subsitute dad for the kids!
<Gary> it's all rather confusing and complicated I suppose
<DJones> Right, thats good for you, but I guess the father has some problems
<Gary> he does, alcohol, depression and biting the children are just a few of the issues he needs to fix
<daubers> eek
<Gary> yeah!
<daubers> I can understand 2 leading to 1 and 1 leading to 2, but the third thing is just .... odd....
<DJones> Doesn't sound good, but hopefully getting the treatment he needs and most importantly, his friends are standing by him & his family, thats probably the best help & support out of anything
<Gary> best not get me too wound up about him, at least I seem to have been promoted to be his replacement, the kids, even after what he was like, are really sweet
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> (for the kids being sweet)
<Gary> this had gone on for years, a number of attempts to get him fixed, all failed.  the mother is now divorcing him.
<DJones> I'd also add \o/ for Gary stepping up
<Gary> I'm taking the older kid to germany with me, he is 17 but often acts older than I am! be a good chance for him to act his age
<Gary> I was round there for dinner last night and the five year old said I was "better than her real daddy" which made me have tears in my eyes
<MartijnVdS> Gary: aww :)
<DJones> How cute :)
<Gary> anyways, is Daviey alive? I have a contact for him
<seeker> Gary: Will you be acting his age too?
<Gary> whose age?
<Gary> ah, Adam's, why yes, yes I will
<Gary> I am finding it fun, but difficult to play the sub father and be their "mate" the two other teenagers make me act (and feel) a lot younger than I am/should be acting
<MartijnVdS> Gary: I hear that from lots of real dads as well -- that they feel younger somehow ;)
<Gary> MartijnVdS: yeah, it's really making me enjoy life again, I know the whole situation started really badly, what with their real dad going a bit lala, but it has given me a new outlook on life and made me a lot more cheerful, I think mostly as I need to be there for the kids, so "have" to act strong/balanced/stable
<Gary> my life was becoming rather boring, all work work work, what with the break up of me and my ex and living in my house alone.
<Gary> the best bit is, if I do want a break, I can go home and have that break - something S cannot do (S is the mother)
<danfish> morning
<danfish> \o/ I have a zombie process - what's that when it's a home?
<danfish> s/a/st
<danfish> bah s/a/at
<MartijnVdS> danfish: kill its parent, that'll reparent the zombie to init, which reaps it
<danfish> do I need to feed it brains? ;)
<MartijnVdS> danfish: Only tiny ones.
<JGJones> A process that is killed but is waiting for the parent to exit before it goes away. It also want braaaaaains
<danfish> MartijnVdS: my brain should do then :)
<JGJones> It's a shame the zombies in Walking Dead didn't say brraaaaaaaiiins not even once ;-)
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: it doesn't wait for the parent to exit as such, it waits for the parent to acknowledge its kid's death (or explicity set the signal handler to ignore dieing kids)
<JGJones> MartijnVdS, ah...better explaination than me anyway - not such a tiny brain after all then? :P
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: I've written some forking pieces of code lately
<MartijnVdS> JGJones: that tends to make you too familiar with zombies and SIGCHLD en waitpid()
<MartijnVdS> s/en/and
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matt Daubney] From Linux to Windows for 30 days - http://daubers.co.uk/2011/06/09/from-linux-to-windows-for-30-days/
<daubers> Urgh, can't concentrate today
<gord> daubers, maybe its because your on windows?
<daubers> gord: Can't do that for work. Writing SW that only runs on linux, so have to do that on linux
<daubers> gord: Also... windows hasn't finished installing yet
<livingdaylight> greetings comrades
<oimon> can you still run openbox/fluxbox on MS windows
<daubers> Urgh... update, reboot, update, reboot
<dogmatic69> daubers: on ubuntu?
<daubers> dogmatic69: No :(
<dogmatic69> well, theres your problem
<dutchie> daubers: the experiment not going well?
<gord> i turn windows update off, i'd rather not have them if its going to be that annoying about it
<BigRedS> You can turn off the force-reboots
<BigRedS> but that does seem to make it feel a bit mistreated
<gord> it still pops up a little thing all the time
<dogmatic69> got a mac mini the other day, took 4 updates + reboots from 10.4 -> 10.5 or something like that
<BigRedS> nah, that you can turn off too
<BigRedS> it's a registry and/or group policy edit
<dogmatic69> worse than windows
<gord> BigRedS, id rather just press the option to turn them off all together
<dogmatic69> one restart was due to updating safari... o.o
<BigRedS> well, yeah, that's what mine does
<BigRedS> It was hilarious when I started doing my windowsy admin job and I was trying to explain why arbitrarily-timed reboots during the day might be suboptimal...
<daubers> gord: First install, so needs to be done :)
<daubers> dutchie: After the fiasco with recovery DVD's.... no
<BigRedS> Thing is, once you've expended the effort to get AD/GP right, and you've got an AD domain with which to do it, Windows can be quite manageable
<daubers> dogmatic69: Apple do a combo update on their support site. You can do it with that in one jump
<dogmatic69> daubers: or the could just do it properly like ubuntu :)
<dogmatic69> 10:36:57 up 20 days
<daubers> dogmatic69: Indeed! But at least there is a way to do so
<dogmatic69> pet peeve, waiting for a pc to boot
<gord> BigRedS, yes once your an expert in it and know all the things to turn off and spend months learning it, its manageable, awesome, i'm not doing all that :P using windows will continue to be a pain in the arse for me
<BigRedS> gord: Oh yeah, I'm not saying it's *good*. I'm just sort-of aware of how companies manage to not give it up :)
<BigRedS> That first year or so was great. I made *every* complaint I've ever seen levelled at Linux by new linux users, but about Windows
<gord> my pet peeve with windows now its its control panel, there are so many options hidden and tucked away, you have to follow a specific order of clicks to unlock them, its like a horrid game
<dogmatic69> gord: just click classic view
<dogmatic69> shows all of em
<daubers> dogmatic69: Getting to things is still a pain. Like getting to the networking interfaces to set static ips
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<gord> dogmatic69, nope :( it shows some of them, there are options hidden inside them through a twisted loop of zork-esque logic
<gord> it honestly took me about 5 months to figure out how to uninstall things in windows 7
<BigRedS> oh man, I've done so little with windows 7 yet
<BigRedS> I installed steam and that put me off it for about a week
<BigRedS> since then I don't think I've used anything but steam in it
<gord> yeah, i basically just want it to run steam ;) but it gets in the way, filters my games, pulls me out of games to say "hey, do you want to turn off effects?! oh were you playing a game? oh well, now the games in a window"
<BigRedS> Oooh, I've had none of that
<BigRedS> I did get some windows guy to put it together for me
<BigRedS> maybe he fixed those things
<BigRedS> I felt like such a technophobe, asking soemone else to install the OS on my PC...
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning MooDoo and czajkowski
<davmor2> has anyone heard from mr pope?  is he okay I know his car isn't
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, hi, I'm still looking at thinkpads on ebay. I'm learning as I go along, the variation in x60 and x61 and even the 's' derivatives. Do you have an opinion on which you like?
<BigRedS> livingdaylight: not really. The Xs in general are pretty good but I never followed them closely enough to know which are better than the others
<BigRedS> also, all I wanted was soemthign to run fluxbox and an ssh client
<BigRedS> so I didn't really mind what was in them
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, ok... thanks.
<livingdaylight> BigRedS, there seems to be a trade off between performance and battery life and amount of heat they emit between the different versions which is what is getting my head in a spin.
<Daviey> popey is still offline. :o
<MartijnVdS> The world, it must be ending!
<oimon> maybe he's trapped inside the matrix/minecraft
<davmor2> Daviey: seemingly so
<MartijnVdS> oimon: the MINETRIX
<davmor2> oimon: he had a crash this morning on the way to work
<oimon> oh :(
<oimon> is he ok
<davmor2> oimon: on twitter he said so but then he isn't online yet to confirm
<dwatkins> eek, hope he's alright
<davmor2> I'm assuming he has had to stay with his car till it's moved etc etc etc
<czajkowski> can anyone shed light on http://askubuntu.com/questions/47813/dual-screen-monitor-not-working-after-11-04-upgrade
<BigRedS> czajkowski: what's the definition of 'works' there?
<czajkowski> ebel: 12:02 < BigRedS> czajkowski: what's the definition of 'works' there?
<czajkowski> ebel: meet BigRedS
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> BigRedS: it's ebel issue
 * ebel 's dual screen monitor doesn't work anymore with 11.04
<BigRedS> what do you mean by 'work'? Do either show up in the monitors dialog thing?
<ebel> 2 monitors plugged into 1 nvideo graphics card, using open source drivers. pre11.04 could have a split screen thing. now acts like only one monitor plugged in
<BigRedS> what's the output of `xrandr`? (do   xrandr | pastebinit  ) probably
<BigRedS> er
<BigRedS> do
<ebel> BigRedS: http://pastebin.com/51ZEuRDV
<BigRedS> oooh, peculiar. I think I've just turned useless :(
<ebel> Now only one monitor shows up on monitor preferences. this is using unity and the default gnome 'shell' (classic mode)
<BigRedS> it's like it's only found one output for some reason
<BigRedS> I'd suggest the problem's lower than the window manager - kernely or drivery
<ebel> I have rebooted several times. and both monitors have power and i've reseated the cable to video card to the one that's not showing up
<BigRedS> but, yeah, I know so little about X; if xrandr doesn't mention it I don't know to make it find it
<ebel> yeah i figure it's a driver issue. shame it stopped working. :(
<BigRedS> yeah, have you checked launchpad for similar bugs?
<BigRedS> perhaps there's a workaround on there
<ebel> i /submitted/ a bug.... ;)
<BigRedS> ah, cool
<BigRedS> :)
<ebel> hmmm actually maybe I am using closed source drivers....
<ebel> [   23.374713] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<jonsaint> hi all. anyone help please?? just uninstalled crappy vista and installed 11.04 but the problem i got is that my screen is massive! i cant seem to get it smaller. tried the monitor settings but it keeps coming up with 'unknown'. help!!!
<czajkowski> ebel: if you ask in ubuntu-bugs they help triage bugs there
 * ebel wonders how to make sure I'm using FLOSS drivers...
<Daviey> turn your computer off. :)
<ebel> Daviey: I've rebooted a few times. :P
<Daviey> ebel: i mean, if your computer is off - there is only a small chance you are using non-free drivers
<Daviey> ebel: the tool vrms gives a reasonable guide of what non-free stuff you have installed
<ebel> hehe figlet is non-free
<jonsaint> anyone about to help?
<BigRedS> can you paste the output of xrandr?   do    xrandr | pastebinit
<BigRedS> I might be useless for you, too, but it's worht a try :)
<jonsaint> :(
<BigRedS> well, paste the output adn we'll see if I can be handy :)
<jonsaint> anyone about to help?
<BigRedS> er
<ebel> huzzah fixed
<ebel> turns out I was using non-floss drivers
<BigRedS> ah, that's always a bad idea :)
<ebel> apt-get removing them and restarting and I now have 2 monitors
<czajkowski> ebel: w00t
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> ebel: go update ask ubuntu :)
<jonsaint> need monitor help.
<ebel> though it shows a bug in the closed source nvidia drivers :P
<BigRedS> yeah, there's always bugs in teh closed source drivers :)
<BigRedS> jonsaint: if you fancy posting the output of xrandr I'll see if I can help. Can't really do much without more info, though
<jonsaint> anyone in here that can lend a hand?
<brobostigon> jonsaint: what with?
<jonsaint> ive uninstalled crappy vista and done a fresh install of 11.04 but problem i got now is the screen is bloody masive! gone into monitor settings in prefs but i cant get it smaller. it keeps saying 'unknown monitor' yet its worked ok before on ubuntu
<jonsaint> any ideas??
<brobostigon> jonsaint: so, you mean the resolution, is wrong?
<jonsaint> yes. way too big. when i go to change the settings its only got the setting thats on it now
<Myrtti> install grandr
<Myrtti> use that
<brobostigon> !info grandr
<Myrtti> wfm better that way
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Simos Xenitellis] 20th Anniversary of Linux T-shirt Design Finalists  Vote now! - http://simos.info/blog/archives/1210?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=20th-anniversary-of-linux-t-shirt-design-finalists-vote-now
<lubotu3> grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<BigRedS> Ah, handy
<brobostigon> !info xrandr
<lubotu3> Package xrandr does not exist in natty
<BigRedS> it's a bit of X I thought?
<oimon> g
<Myrtti> xrandr is commandline and a bit unintuitive
<jonsaint> huh????
<brobostigon> Myrtti: so that is a semi-automated way, of specifying things in xorg.conf etc?
<Myrtti> it doesnt touch or create xorg.conf
<oimon> !x11-xserver-utils
<lubotu3> oimon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oimon> !info x11-xserver-utils
<lubotu3> x11-xserver-utils (source: x11-xserver-utils): X server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.6+2 (natty), package size 164 kB, installed size 536 kB
<brobostigon> Myrtti: what does it do?
<BigRedS> configures X
<BigRedS> it's what you're (now) supposed to use to configure your monitors rather than xorg.conf
<Myrtti> it is a gui to probe what the hardware can do and configure it
<brobostigon> Myrtti: ah, i see.
<brobostigon> BigRedS: i simplymanuallyedited the files in # nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<Myrtti> i hope he got helped
<brobostigon>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<BigRedS> Oh, I didn't realise you could do that
<BigRedS> xrandr's pretty quick and easy, though. And doesn't require restarting X (I suspect that way does?)
<BigRedS> but you do then need to do something to make the config take on boot, probably editing those files
<brobostigon> BigRedS: which is apparentlywhere some of the new config's are, insted of being in the traditional, xorg.conf place.
<brobostigon> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg i have found useful.
<BigRedS> ooh
<BigRedS> handy
<brobostigon> yes.
 * czajkowski hugs davmor2 
<davmor2> czajkowski: hello kiddo
<davmor2> popey: you're online everything okay
<popey> hmm?
<popey> haha
<popey> my VPS oofed
<brobostigon> :(
 * oimon is trying out elementary os 0.2 onthe eee pc
<davmor2> popey: Yeah let's repeat the question obviously still dazed, Are you okay?
<popey> heh, fine
<davmor2> popey: other than you're now poorly car
<davmor2> what happened :)
<oimon> reminds me of the scene in star wars ....luke you turned off your radar..everything OK
<davmor2> oimon: man it was a targeting computer not radar, these star wars rookies
<oimon> sorry, i didn't see star wars in the cinema ...only from empire strikes back onwards :)
<popey> davmor2: driving down the road, other driver backed out of their drive. I braked, swerved and still managed to hit it.
<dogmatic69> ditching ubuntu...
<dogmatic69> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<davmor2> popey: Arse,  there fault though as you were on the road yay :)
<daubers> popey: :( No-one hurt I hope?
<davmor2> dogmatic69: I give you a day before you crawl back cap in hand
<popey> no, everyone fine
<popey> davmor2: yeah, thats the theory. in fact my insurance company has already given me a hire car paid for by her company
<davmor2> popey: Yay!   so mobile again
<popey> yeah
<popey> they're taking the car to look at it
<popey> i expect they will write it off
<popey> so will need to rush around to get another car
<daubers> Was that the volvo?
<daubers> Also, does anyone remember who did the talk about Open Source in places like Africa at the last Oggcamp?
<popey> no
<daubers> A friend of the inlaws does a lot of work at an indian school who don't have mains leccy, and were offered some 'puters
<popey> ahhh, i know someone who might be able to help you there daubers
<daubers> \o/
<popey> http://www.aleutia.com/
<popey> them
<popey> they came to the ubuntu release party
<daubers> Cool :)
 * daubers bookmarks
<Daviey> popey: I was worried you had died.
<popey> o_O
<popey> Good news!
<popey> ?
<popey> Daviey: getting a lot of "reestablishing connection" to pad.ubuntu-uk.org ☹
<Daviey> hmm
 * Daviey investigates
<popey> Go go gadget sherlock!
<Daviey> popey, odd.. the load is 0.01 (which is unusually low)
<Daviey> and seems to be running for me :/
 * Daviey monitors
 * czajkowski Daviey *pokes*
<Daviey> czajkowski, ?
<czajkowski> its what one does to monitors
<Daviey> heh
<jonsaint> hi all. can anyone recommend a decent torrent client plz? transmission is a bit on the slow, rubbish side!
<BigRedS> slow in what sense?
<BigRedS> but whatever Azureus is called now is often recommended
<BigRedS> Vuze?
<jonsaint> dunno. i always used it before and it took forever compared to others ive used on microsoft
<Daviey> jonsaint: Transmission often gives me 10M/s dowmload.
<jonsaint> is it secure daviey?
<Daviey> jonsaint: In what sense?
<jonsaint> well i used to use peer block with my last lot of software
<Daviey> jonsaint: I suspect you are comparing well seeded torrents to poorer ones.
<Daviey> jonsaint: transmission does support that.
<BigRedS> yeah, I can't say I've noticed problems with transmission, but I've not really benchmarked it either
<jonsaint> il give it another try
<brobostigon> ./get_iplayer --nopurge --get 12680    docu about syd barrett
<brobostigon> load of good music.
<davmor2> brobostigon: lot of pink floyds earlier stuff then I take it :)
<brobostigon> davmor2: yes, :)
<brobostigon> davmor2: shine on, still makes me feel alittle sad.
<davmor2> brobostigon: I still love the fact that they got the the 1979 xmas number 1 :D
<davmor2> priceless
<brobostigon> davmor2: yes,:)
<davmor2> Ahhhhhhhh addicted to love what a video
<czajkowski> bugger lost my giffgaff sim
<czajkowski> feck
<dutchie> :(
<popey> "oops"
<davmor2> czajkowski: language timothy!
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it's somewhere in a bag but for the life of me I cannot find it
<czajkowski> rather annoying
<czajkowski> popey: tried your site to find the link to order one to give you the reference
<dutchie> http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/jshholland ;)
<danfish> hmm - I have a giffgaff sim which I've not tried yet and my vodafone contract runs out at the end of the month
<danfish> have people had good expeiences with giffgaff?
<dutchie> yes
<danfish> I don't want a new monthly contract so I think I'll given them a go for a couple of months :)
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: I've read lots of positive reviews
<MartijnVdS> If I needed a UK SIM, I'd get a Giffgaff one :)
<siliconmeadow> I have a Natty "proposed update" kernel running on my laptop - 2.6.38-9-generic. I don't know how I ended up with it. I'd like to have the proper 2.6.38-10 that I've got on my desktop. Is there a way to get that kernel with apt-get or aptitude?
<czajkowski> davmor2: can always get an o2 monthly
<czajkowski> and top up each month
<czajkowski> danfish: ^^^^
<davmor2> czajkowski: I was gonna say I'm on contract with Orange why would I do that :D
<czajkowski> I blame tab completion
<oimon> ugh really? "Microsoft ® Office Starter 2010 includes reduced-functionality versions of Word and Excel with advertising. Purchase an Office 2010 license for full-featured Office software"
<DJones> oimon: Yep really
<DJones> I guess MS realised that Works was a bit out of date & they could see potential competition from LIbre/Open Office & decided to offer that
<davmor2> DJones: that's been on offer since they rolled out Windows 7
<oimon> i have never used works , or seen what it looks like in my entire life of working in IT
<DJones> davmor2: hadn't realised that was when it started
<DJones> Did they give out Works with Vista?
<davmor2> and it is limited too
<oimon> someone was asking em the other day about transferring an OEM copy of windows..apparently it's not legally possible
<oimon> sorry i mean OEM copy of Office
<BigRedS> no, OEM licenses are tied to the machine
<BigRedS> for soem SM definition of 'machine'
<BigRedS> er, 'some' and 'MS'
<AlanBell> depends on your durisdiction and doctrine of sale rules or something I expect
<AlanBell> either way, use LibreOffice
<AlanBell> jurisdiction
<DJones> I've seen it installed on new Win 7 machines but not used it, don't know how limited it is
<davmor2> DJones: only works with docx (or what ever it is called) and txt iirc
<DJones> davmor2: Right, my parents have got it on their machines, but all they ever use is the basic word & excel functions so they wouldn't notice any problem
<oimon> DJones: ehat about the adverts?
<DJones> oimon: They've never commented about them
<kaushal> Hi
<oimon> i hate it when i receive something in docx format..it means 75% of my users can't read it, and nor can any mobile devices
<kaushal> Is there a way to monitor CPU and MEMORY Usage for a specific period of time and story it in a file for future reference
<popey> kaushal: sar
<oimon> i keep telling people who install office on windows to change the option so that it doesn't save in docx by default
<kaushal> popey: but that doesnot tell about memory usage
<popey> hmm, vmstat
<kaushal> ok
 * Gary passes popey some autoglym car polish
 * popey passes Gary a brick
<Gary> you okay?
<popey> yeah
<Gary> I always thought your commute to work was a wander down the garden path
<popey> sadly not
<popey> unles my house was in farnborough and the garden was in uxbridge
<Gary> I went for a job interview where the company's offices were based in a (largeish) wooden summerhouse in the back garden, they ran a (small) webfarm from servers in there, which meant nice heating in winter, but not so great in the summer
<oimon> sounds fun
<Gary> kinda glad I did not get that job
<oimon> was the salary paid in garden produce?
 * czajkowski tickles Gary 
<Gary> oimon: no idea, but the only loo's were in the main house!
<Gary> hey ya cz<tab>
 * Gary hides
<andylockran> hey guys
<popey> I have worked for a company where the office was in the bosses back garden
<oimon> btrfs will be defauly filesystem in fedora 16 :-|
<andylockran> I have a Maxtor USB disk plugged into a remote linux box
<popey> yeah oimon
<popey> fun huh :D
<BigRedS> I think fedoras aiming to be a liveCD comedy act
<popey> lucky you andylockran
<popey> also
<andylockran> how I can find out which device it is in /dev/ to mount it?
<popey> howdy howdy howdy
<andylockran> popey: :)
<BigRedS> andylockran: depends, what do you know about it
<BigRedS> ?
<BigRedS> generally, fdisk -l /dev/sd? will be useful
<andylockran> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0d49:7450 Maxtor
<andylockran> no worries
<andylockran> I was misreading the output
<andylockran> I thought I had a mirrored setup with three partitions on each (as is standard for all the machines in this setup)
<danfish> czajkowski: tx
<andylockran> but someone's set this up with two
<andylockran> so there are 6 devices listed..
<andylockran> the last one.. being /dev/sdc ... the disk I want
 * Gary nibbles on czajkowski 
<czajkowski> :o
<czajkowski> oi
<oimon> ewww
<DJones> Gary: Be careful, you might get alcohol poisoning
<Gary> how have you been czajkowski
<Gary> DJones: why, does she have a high alcohol content?
<davmor2> czajkowski: see now if that was me or MooDoo we'd of been sent off to the naughty step, unfairness in punishment :P
<DJones> Gary: If twitter is to be believed, seems like every tweet is "I'm in .... pub/bar" ;)
<czajkowski> oh I had yummy peach beer last night
<czajkowski> DJones: stop making me out to be a piss head
<DJones> czajkowski: Only joking, you could be working for teh good pub guide and be doing reports on them all :)
<czajkowski> I wish
<czajkowski> I should get a pub and rugby rewiew gig
<czajkowski> I'd be so happy
<brobostigon> :)
<czajkowski> danfish: Heineken cup final 2013 is in ireland :D
<danfish> czajkowski: \o/....the irony if there's no Irerish team in the final
<danfish> s/Irerish/Irish
<czajkowski> out of 16 finals
<czajkowski> we've won 4
<czajkowski> :)
<danfish> bah - luck of the Irish ;)
<davmor2> danfish: lucky czajkowski can now wallop you and get away with it ;)
<popey> I saw this and thought of daubers http://www.balconyshirts.co.uk/Womens-T-Shirts/TV-and-Film-T-Shirts/p1579_sc1404.aspx
<czajkowski> daubers: did you get magic stuff on the post yet..
<danfish> popey: I get the bee thingy, but I thought daubers was/is a man
<popey> they do mens t-shirts too
<danfish> ah
<Gary> DJones: that is correct for me too
<daubers> czajkowski: I did! They turned up... Monday. Thank you very much :)
<czajkowski> yay
<daubers> popey: Oooooooooh
<czajkowski> Id found them when packing
<daubers> Shame I have no money this month. Silly car, with it's MOT, Tax and service in the same month
<czajkowski> and then forgotten where I put them till I went looking for something warm to wear the other day
<popey> daubers: they have lots of amusing t-shirts based around uk cities
<daubers> czajkowski: Heh :) No bothers. They made my week a bit less gloomy
<czajkowski> :)
<daubers> "Reading, for when Slough's just not enough"......
<daubers> Doesn't say much really
<daubers> I know a few people who could do with one of these http://www.balconyshirts.co.uk/Mens-T-Shirts/Funny-T-Shirts/p6675_sc1386.aspx
<daubers> They even have one for dutchie! http://www.balconyshirts.co.uk/Mens-T-Shirts/Funny-T-Shirts/p3013_sc1386.aspx
<DJones> One for AlanChicken http://www.balconyshirts.co.uk/Mens-T-Shirts/Funny-T-Shirts/p6563_sc1386.aspx
<DJones> I should get one of these http://www.balconyshirts.co.uk/Mens-T-Shirts/Funny-T-Shirts/p3609_sc1386.aspx
 * daubers should get a bowtie
<daubers> bowties are cool
<JGJones> That's not what Melody Pond said :P
<popey> AlanBell: hullo!
<popey> AlanBell: how easy is it to do recording with Mumble?
<AlanBell> easy peasy
<daubers> as long as you speak up
<daubers> :p
<AlanBell> if you have the version in Natty on server and client
<davmor2> popey: there is a record button in the client :)
<popey> so for example if two people wanted to make a podcast and dont want to use skype..
<popey> ?
<AlanBell> I put a client on the server to do recording because it would have even latency
<AlanBell> yup, it should work just fine for that
<AlanBell> and not just two people
<popey> might test that tonight
<popey> if anyone is about
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> feel free to use my server
<popey> thanks
<popey> I'd like to test recording locally
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> it would be interesting to record locally in two places, and on the server and compare the results
<popey> yeah!
<davmor2> popey: If I'm around you can ping me I have Alanbell's mumble setup on my phone
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> ooh, how do I do that on my new phone?
<davmor2> AlanBell: type in mumble in the app store
<davmor2> might be an external app though I'll find you the link
<popey> HP Touchpad looks like an interesting device
<popey> webos tablet out on 1st July
<popey> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/HP-Announces-HP-TouchPad-bw-3702098318.html?x=0
<davmor2> AlanBell: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble
<popey> http://www.hpwebos.com/us/products/pads/touchpad/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matt Daubney] Day 1: Reinstall Windows - http://daubers.co.uk/2011/06/09/day-1-reinstall-windows/
<Azelphur> urgh, I'm having fun \o/
<Azelphur> PHP decided to create so many files in /var/lib/php5 that it unmounts the filesystem because the directory structure is full
<Azelphur> I can't run ls in that folder, find just sucks up 100% memory and hangs, it's insane
<Azelphur> I spent 4 hours rming that folder last night, it keeps freezing \o/
<popey> "oops"
<Azelphur> yea, someone clearly goofed up some php development \o/
<popey> "To replicate a new users experience".... daubers
<popey> New users don't install the OS
<popey> it's done by the OEM
<shauno> I don't believe that anymore. comes off as just being an excuse
<gord> popey, i think he was setting it back to the OEM install
<popey> yes...
<popey> "new user"
<popey> "new"
<popey> since when does a "new user" to windows do an install?
<gord> i don't think the act of setting it back was counted in the replication, that was just something he had to do to get it back in that state
<gord> and it apparently didn't go well at all
<DJones> I read it to be a "new user" of ubuntu, so getting a laptop back to an original win7 install before installing ubuntu
<popey> well indeed
<ali1234> http://daubers.co.uk/2011/06/09/from-linux-to-windows-for-30-days/
<ali1234> DJones: no, read that ^
<popey> i recently "switched" to windows 7. I only use it for gaming though
<popey> seems to work well enough for that single task
<DJones> ali1234: Hadn't seen that
<popey> I haven't even put an office suite on it
<gord> i have a windows 7 install on this machine for gaming, when windows gets out of the way and its just you and steam it works pretty well
<gord> i recently learnt that i can't however host any games on this machine from windows, can do from linux, but not windows. it screws up setting itself listening on the right port or something. on a different machine with windows 7 it works okay though
<gord> its insane
<davmor2> daubers: nice don't ask us for help we all hate you for using windows ;)
<oimon> i hate how windows thinks it is helping you by dumbing down, and in fact just hides important functionality..a few friends wonder why their firewalls never work properly on win7..i know why
<daubers> popey: The original idea was to set the laptop back to the factory state so it would be like that :( But that step in it's own was very aggravating
<popey> heh, yeah
<daubers> Going to try put my music/pictures/what not on it this evening
<daubers> I reckon it'll bork at the oggs
<daubers> and the raw files from my camera
<gord> things i discovered, the jamendo plugin for rb seems to download the entire database of album's and tracks on jamendo with metadata to your computer as a giant 100mb .xml file - i want to slap whoever decided that was a good idea
<popey> daubers: your camera would have come with software, surely?
<daubers> It might have done. Whether I have that software to hand is another question
<daubers> Might be in my parents roof
<daubers> popey: Looks like it is available on the canon site though
<MartijnVdS> daubers: is it signed? are you sure you're getting non-trojaned drivers from Canon?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: No idea :) Won't bother looking at it until I get home and have some relevant images to play with
<MartijnVdS> daubers: just suggesting a point of interest for your 30-days-of-Windows story :)
<daubers> :)
<shauno> anyone ever send back "wrong number" emails?
<MartijnVdS> shauno: "wrong number" emails?
<shauno> every so often my gmail acct gets emails for the "wrong shaun"
<MartijnVdS> mark as spam
<MartijnVdS> punish the sender for their mistake by making gmail think their mail is spammy ;)
<shauno> it feels like it should be polite to tell people they didn't reach their intended recipient, but it takes far too much work to figure out if it's genuine or not now :/
 * daubers goes home
<MartijnVdS> daubers: good luck in Wi\ndowsland
<shauno> I tried sending myself mail via their uni mailserver to see if it'd relay improperly.  pulled the attached pdf limb from limb to see if there was a payload in it at all.  shot back a polite one-liner, and got a reply from a human
<shauno> kinda sad that the default reaction is that if I don't recognise it, it must be spam/virus
<MartijnVdS> shauno: no, it's probably just someone making a mistake
<MartijnVdS> shauno: but not yours, so don't waste time on it
<shauno> if I didn't have time to burn, I wouldn't be babbling about it on irc :o)
<MartijnVdS> shauno: good point
<AlanBell> MichealH: o/
<shauno> unfortunately there's multiple spellings of both my first & last name, so it happens :/
<Azelphur> ok, having problems here \o/
<Azelphur> PHP has created so many files that it messes up my filesystem and puts it into RO mode
<popey> shauno: i do sometimes
<Azelphur> I'm trying to rm the files, but there's so many of them. rm seems to not want to remove them
<popey> shauno: there's a health club in florida that keeps sending me bills
<shauno> hah
<Azelphur> suggestions?
<popey> Azelphur: local or remote?
<Azelphur> local
<popey> shut it down, boot live cd, mount it
<shauno> I don't get anything that bad. this was the first one I'd got from seattle.  I did get one guy that signed up for vodafone in the UK with my address :/
<popey> oh i have a couple of xbox live people using addresses in my domain
<popey> I've logged into their account before now
<Azelphur> popey: it boots and stays alive for a short amount of time, I run rm -rfv /var/lib/php5 and it just hangs
<shauno> it turned out it was one-L vs two-L oneil.  he didn't believe me, so I logged into his acct and sent him a text :)
<Azelphur> doesn't say it's removing anything \o/
<Azelphur> but yea, maybe a livecd will have more luck.
<popey> Azelphur: right, thats why i said bot from live
<Azelphur> yea.
<shauno> I'd try find too.  something like find /var/lib/php5 -type f -exec rm "{}" ";"
<shauno> it tends to handle large folders better than most tools  (and much better than trying to let the shell glob it)
<Azelphur> popey: livecd seems like a no deal too :(
<Azelphur> same deal, sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/php5 just hangs
<Azelphur> and so does ls \o/
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: hangs, or takes an age to enumerate all files?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: unless it's on nfs and the nfs server is no longer available, it shouldn't hang
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: (try strace -p pid_of_ls_or_rm_here as root -- if it scrolls it's doing something, if it doesn't it'll tell you what it's waiting for :))
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: says select(6, [5], [], NULL, NULL
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: that means it's waiting for a file (or directory) handle to become readable
<Azelphur> \o/
<Azelphur> someone suggested to me I use rm -d
<jacobw> afternoonix
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: what does that do?
<MartijnVdS> (it's not in the manual)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: not entirely sure
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: "Actually, the -d option to rm will apparently unlink the directory regardless of whether it's empty or not. Then, in theory, an fsck would deal with all the unreferenced files that are left on the disk."
<MartijnVdS> scary
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> I kinda don't have a choice, though.
<MartijnVdS> I'd only do that in single-user mode
<Azelphur> single user?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: "rescue mode" boot
<Azelphur> I'm on a livecd for now
<Azelphur> so should be ok :P
<Azelphur> -d hangs too, hahaha
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: how many files do you have in there?
<Azelphur> no idea, but a lot
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: session storage gone mad? :)
<Ng> hmm
 * Ng tries to work out how to get ecryptfs to produce some useful errors
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: apparently
<Azelphur> brb, food \o/
<daubers> lo
<jacobw> was the latest uupc this week?
<jacobw> i'm catching up now.
<AlanBell> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/06/08/s04e08-caught-somewhere-in-time/
 * Azelphur returns
<jacobw> thanks AlanBell
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: how can fsck finish successfully, instantly?
<Azelphur> this is making no sense o.O
<Azelphur> ah, -f to force
<shauno> you're using -f ?
<Azelphur> now I am :)
<Azelphur> "checking directory structure" this is gonna take a while.
<shauno> heh, that's a bit .. err .. http://i.imgur.com/SACYA.jpg
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> gah, fsck didn't fix it
<Azelphur> save me oh great computer gods from the evilness contained within this folder.
<shauno> technically it's not broken :/
<Azelphur> indeed
<shauno> did you try find at all?
<Azelphur> shauno: yea it just eats more and more memory
<Azelphur> and doesn't actually do anything
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<davmor2> meh now she got to see who said what to her muhahahahahaha
<popey> haha shauno
<Ricey> evening all :)
<Ricey> quiet here tonight! everyone still having tea?
<davmor2> Ricey: No!
<Ricey> me neither, but the one show is on ;)
<Ricey> might be that that's keeping everyone busy
<Ricey> !
<shauno> I'm sorta here, but mostly fighting with Steam vs symlinks :(
<Ricey> eep!
<Ricey> I just put all my steam apps in a separate folder on a second partition and run stem/then from there
<Ricey> steam/them
<Ricey> can't type!
<Ricey> anyone ever managed to get moonlight to work with ff4 ?
<Ricey> i'm just seeing which catch up tv players work on ubuntu
<davmor2> shauno: what was that on.  the windows linux?
<shauno> davmor2: no idea sadly, it was shared on another network, and I thought it'd get a chuckle here too
<Ricey> brb need to reboot - my soundcard doesn't always get detected on this laptop!
<davmor2> shauno: no probs
<Ricey> that's better :)
 * AlanBell pokes MichealH 
<AlanBell> meeting in 45 minutes or so folks
<Core_UK> What meeting?
<SuprEngr> AlanBell, already present & correct, Sir
<BigRedS> Core_UK: ubuntu-uk loco team meeting. Where 'ubuntu-uk loco team' basically involves anyone who wants to be involved
<Core_UK> BigRedS, thank you however I meant more: what is the meeting regarding?
<SuprEngr> Core_UK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Elections
<BigRedS> Core_UK: general stuff. It's a montly thing.
<BigRedS> biggie this month is how the loco team leader elections work
<BigRedS> there's an agenda, uh, somewhere
<Core_UK> ok :)
<BigRedS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeamMeetingAgenda
<Core_UK> thanks BigRedS, I joined the channel :)
<Core_UK> thank you also SuprEngr
<gord> awww, gabe newell says he wants to make a linux client for his games but they just don't have the time :(
<Core_UK> what developer is that?
<MartijnVdS> gord: well if he open sourced them, I'm sure someone would MAKE time :)
<gord> Core_UK, valve software CEO
<Core_UK> anyone know of a media player that support displaying cue information as if they were individual files (such like foobar on win32?)
<MartijnVdS> cue information?
<MartijnVdS> what do you mean?
<Core_UK> If you have a media file (MP3) that has multiple songs (like a DJ mix) a cue file is sometimes included to separate the songs, i think it just lists the time each song starts
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> But .cue files are for writing to CD
<MartijnVdS> I don't think any player understands that
<Core_UK> Foobar will look for a cue file in the same directory and if found display the single MP3 as multiple songs
<MartijnVdS> maybe vlc, it understands a lot
<MartijnVdS> or just get split files ;)
<Core_UK> Yeah that is the general advice I get
<Core_UK> but I get a lot of mixes in this format
<MartijnVdS> Burn to CD, play the CD :)
<MartijnVdS> (another alternative ;))
<MartijnVdS> maybe foobar works in wine?
<Core_UK> Maybe ^^
<MartijnVdS> also, you could file a (wishlist?) bug report on totem/vlc/banshee
<Core_UK> good idea
<Core_UK> I prefer banshee I will google how to do it
<MartijnVdS> Core_UK: you can file a bug on anything using: ubuntu-bug the_thing
<MartijnVdS> Core_UK: so "ubuntu-bug banshee" in this case (from a terminal window)
<Core_UK> wow
<Core_UK> This OS never ceases to suprise me :P
<BigRedS> That's one of those things that gets addictive with free software
<BigRedS> the amount of times I've tried to find a bugtracker for proprietary software...
<MartijnVdS> you could also select "Report a problem" from banshee's menus
<MartijnVdS> (the "Help" menu)
<Core_UK> indeed
<Core_UK> thank you for the advice MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> no problem :)
<BigRedS> Anyone got any strong opinions on roms for a Galaxy S?
 * daubers is suffering some irony overload
<MartijnVdS> daubers: Been listening too much Alanis?
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: Cyanogen.
<daubers> Silly Windows won't copy my entire Music collection off my backup in one chunk, so I've been forced into a cmd prompt to do it
<daubers> Or move stuff a couple of folders at a time
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: it's only available in unstable
<gord> daubers, won't copy?
<MartijnVdS> daubers: sure it's not a problem of "illegal characters"? (: or \ or some such)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Fails silently
<MartijnVdS> daubers: using drag & drop in Explorer? wow
<daubers> gord: Select all, drag and drop from one place to another
<gord> interesting
<MartijnVdS> daubers: untraceable errors yay (another blog point :)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: nothing in the system log?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Not that jumps out at me
<MartijnVdS> daubers: do you have more than MAXINT songs? :)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: A few GB, so prolly
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I have >400 CDs and that adds up to ~10k songs
<MartijnVdS> daubers: which is several orders of magnitude less than maxint :)
<AlanBell> meeting started over in #ubuntu-uk-meeting
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 22nd June 21:00 BST #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Libraries, SciFi and Geeknicks 24th July! Happy IPV6 Day
<BigRedS> Are days longer in ip6?
<BigRedS> :)
<MartijnVdS> 128 bits instead of 32 ;)
<AlanBell> 2^96 times longer
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 22nd June 21:00 BST #ubuntu-uk-meeting http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Libraries, SciFi and Geeknicks 24th July!
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> yeah, I tried to concoct an actual joke, but rather failed
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: hahaha, I managed to get ls to run in this directory without exhausting memory
<Azelphur> I'm doing wc -l, this is gonna be funny.
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: wc just counts and discards, shouldn't eat loads of mem
<Azelphur> yea, ls -U1 doesn't sort them or keep them in memory too so I can use it
<Azelphur> It's running now, I wonder how many files php has created for me.
<BigRedS> ahhh, I wondered what you'd done to ls
<BigRedS> i think find discards once it prints, too
<Azelphur> BigRedS: nah it doesn't
<BigRedS> ah
<BigRedS> that's silly of it
<AlanBell> Daviey: is mootbot-uk awol?
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: 14.5 million php session files
<Azelphur> php being fun \o/
<Daviey> pah
<Daviey> one moment
<AlanBell> thanks
<shauno> Azelphur, is there anything funky in the filenames? spaces etc?
<Azelphur> shauno: nope, they are just php session files
<Azelphur> shauno: I'm slowly removing them, should take like 5 days though.
<shauno> if you can get ls to run, you should be able to make a loop outta it now
<Azelphur> shauno: yep, that's what I did
<shauno> coolbeans
<Azelphur> shauno: it's removing about 33 files a second, it's gotta do 15.5 million
<Azelphur> will take a few days
<shauno> :)
<shauno> you might find it actually runs faster without -v.  or if you can switch to a different vt so it's not drawing line by line
<Core_UK> How do I add the ubuntu-uk podcast to banshee?
<jacobw> http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/1.8/add-podcast.html.en
<Core_UK> I tried adding the URL
<jacobw> Banshee can be slow
<jacobw> Its always been slow :|
<Core_UK> No I am silly
<Core_UK> Banshee is slow? You prefer an alternative?
<jacobw> Rhythmbox is good enough
<jacobw> I don't particulary dislike Banshee, I just think its slow
<Core_UK> ok :)
<jsp8> funny thing about banshee is the way it duplicates entries in the media library after ripping a cd
<jsp8> never worked out why...
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-10
<hcfd_> Quick question: I'm using 10.04 LTS and I usually only update manually. I am considering updating about 70+ packages using Update Manger. It wants to download new kernels. If I let it, will it change my grub settings? Will the old kernels remain?
<Azelphur> haha, an updateophobe :p
<Azelphur> hcfd_: iirc, your old kernels stay installed and you can select them from grub
<BigRedS> hcfd_: it'll change the default kernel
<Azelphur> so it'll be modifying your grub menu, and keeping the old kernels
<BigRedS> so if you reboot it'll automatically boot into the new one
<BigRedS> but you'll be able to select the curent on if you prefer
<BigRedS> it'll remake the grub list with the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<hcfd_> Thanks guys. Yeah I rarely reboot but when I do I hold left shift to get the menu and pick the kernel I want.
<hcfd_> Anyone here using Rhythmote plugin for Rhythmbox?
<ging> has there been an ubuntu update which might cause ssh to stop asking me if i would like to add rsa keys to known hosts files? because mine has and i've not changed any setting which should have made it do that i dont think
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a easy way to split 200GB of file size into multiple files of 5 GB each
<MartijnVdS> kaushal: yes, using the "split" command :)
<MartijnVdS> kaushal: "man split" for the manual (how to set chunk size, etc.)
<MartijnVdS> kaushal: split -b 5G input_file output_file_prefix
<MartijnVdS> and you'll get output_file_prefix.1, .2, etc.
<andres_kain> good morining!
<andres_kain> *morning
<andres_kain> Do any of you use the ubuntu-UK email list mode with evolution?
<andres_kain> for some reason I have some removed from the list
<BigRedS> no, but evolution shouldn't affect how the list works
<BigRedS> just how the mail is shown
<andres_kain> Thanks!
<andres_kain> I have to go to the google web mail to see the whole thing
<andres_kain> Today out of 10 topics I can only read the last 2
<andres_kain> Could it be an over restrictive spam filter?
<BigRedS> hang on
<BigRedS> you're subscribed using a google mail account, which you read in evolution
<BigRedS> ?
<andres_kain> yes
<BigRedS> When you read it in evolution several of the mails you can see when you read it in a web browser are missing?
<andres_kain> other way around
<andres_kain> gmail let's me see everyghint but not in a nice way just bulk
<DJones> andres_kain: Are the emails going to your junk mail folder? I find that happens now & again with googlemail & thunderbird
<andres_kain> evolution only shows some. but it shows it in sub emails
<andres_kain> just checked evolution trash and spam. nothing there
<andres_kain> by the way thanks for helping me out. but I might run out without warning cause my daughter might wake up. I hope you don't think
 * BigRedS tries to avoid thinking in general, anyway :)
<BigRedS> Is there any pattern to the mail you're not receiving, that you can see?
<andres_kain> not that I know. it's not restricted to email names because sometimes even mine are blocked I think.
<BigRedS> hmmm I'm not sure, then
<andres_kain> e.g. ubuntu-uk Digest, Vol 74, Issue 22 I can see topic 1 2 and 5 but not the rest
<andres_kain> ubuntu-uk Digest, Vol 74, Issue 23 I can see 9 and 10
<andres_kain> ubuntu-uk Digest, Vol 74, Issue 21 I can see topic 7 and 8
<DJones> Do people not have better things to do than make a freedom of information request for this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-13713798
<MartijnVdS> DJones: hahaha :)
<andres_kain> OK gotta go. Thank you for the chat!
<marcushaslam> morning
<andres_kain> good morning. False alarm
<daubers> Morning
<oimon> hello, does the alternate installer allow me to de-select gnome/unity from the install?
<hoover> morning all
<oimon> answered my owns question "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system.""
<czajkowski> Aloha
<oimon> DJones: even worse, somebody then wrote a news article about it...and then we read it and RT'd it
<DJones> oimon: Thats true, I've already seen it being tweeted
<oimon> most read story on bbc news today
<DJones> I suppose the question could be asked, what do you do when you see so many silly/scare questions & should you be concerned, the answer would be not if you're wearing your tinfoil hat
<BigRedS> Hm. Just had a customer complain we didn't tell him we were going to get his server back up after it fell over...
<czajkowski> BigRedS: so he would have prefered if you had left it alone ?
<DJones> BigRedS: Isn't that what they pay a maintenance contract for?
<kaushal> MartijnVdS: Thanks
<BigRedS> czajkowski: yeah, I did wonder about phoning him for permission before
<BigRedS> next time
<andres_kain> \afk
<popey> Morning all
<dogmatic69> o/
<daubers> o/
<dogmatic69> im running php code sniffer and its moaning about \r\n in a file, but i cant find it. any ways to check this?
<dogmatic69> doing a regex search in netbeans for \r\n shows nothing, \n shows all the new lines though
<BigRedS> I suspect netbeans is converting the \r\n to \n for display?
<ali1234> use a real editor
<dogmatic69> :S
 * dogmatic69 cant use vim
<BigRedS> Try sed or maybe just vi or somesuch
<BigRedS> Though vim is funny with linebreaks, too
<dogmatic69> nano?
<dogmatic69> im ok with that
<BigRedS> perhaps
<MartijnVdS> fromdos/todos :)
<BigRedS> I'm sure last tiem I tried to use one of those it didn't exist :(
<BigRedS> you could just sed a replacement and assume you have no intentional \r\ns
<dogmatic69>  1 | ERROR | End of line character is invalid; expected "\n" but found "\r\n" file in question https://raw.github.com/infinitas/infinitas/beta-coding-standards/core/categories/controllers/categories_controller.php
<dogmatic69> nano does not have anything
<BigRedS> http://pastebin.com/0FGVCMMH
<BigRedS> I've no idea if that's useful/accurate or not
<BigRedS> hah. no
<BigRedS> it's just matched 'rn'
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: fromdos file
<ali1234> there is no \r in that file as downloaded from github
<ali1234> wait, my bad
<ali1234> there's loads
<dogmatic69> code sniffer is saying line one
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<dogmatic69> ive deleted everything around there and re-typed it
<ali1234> dogmatic69: it's every single line in that file
<dogmatic69> aw
<ali1234> cat categories_controller.php | hexdump -C | grep ' 0d '
<ali1234> enjoy fixing them lol
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: Ach. That involves wgetting somewhere I have root...
<dogmatic69> sed s/\r// did something
<dogmatic69> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/697266043
<dogmatic69> what is ^M
<BigRedS> carriage return
<dogmatic69> :(
<BigRedS> I think it's a \r but I'm not sure
<dogmatic69> so sed is no good at replacing then?
<dogmatic69> ha
<dogmatic69> got it
<dogmatic69> sed s/\r// file.php > file.php
<BigRedS> nah, sed is good at replacing. You just need to work out what it calls what you need to replace :)
<dogmatic69> rewrote the file, done
<dogmatic69> thanks for the help all :)
<oimon> apparently lots of people in thesouth east complaining that O2 network is down
<DJones> Probably due to the drought
<oimon> badumching
<oimon> that would be h20 though :P
<jsp8> DJones: Ha love your link - of course no public money would have to be spent if the zombies understand the concept of "Big Society"...
<oimon> i dunno, most flesh-eating zombies I know are just in it for themselves
<jsp8> and most flesh-eating politicians aren't...
<DJones> I though zombies were just in it for the brains
<jsp8> Now if we could just get them to eat cucumbers, end of problem!
<oimon> i think the cucumbers are ok
<daubers> Another day, another data disclaimer form emailed to a customer
<oimon> just reading an interview with RMS ...seems he always says exactly the same thing.
<DJones> And I bet thats "No, I'm not having a shave" :)
<TheAshMan> Hi all, is it possible to use /etc/passwd in HTTP Authentication for Apache2?
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> can't remember the exact name, but it's something like mod_authpam
<TheAshMan> is it a good idea?
<BigRedS> er
<TheAshMan> lo
<TheAshMan> l
<BigRedS> it can be
<davmor2> morning a;;
<davmor2> all even
 * davmor2 tickles czajkowski 
<peimankh> hello, I've just installed ubuntu and all is well but the hp laserjet 1010 printer is giving me lots of trouble.
<MartijnVdS> peimankh: how is it connected to the PC? USB, network, something else?
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: USB
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: to a dell computer
 * czajkowski kicks davmor2 
<davmor2> czajkowski: welcome back ;)
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: it is very slow and then just stops working
<MartijnVdS> peimankh: When you plugged it in, an information bubble should have popped up saying it was installing the printer
<MartijnVdS> ah so it does some things, that's a good start :)
<MartijnVdS> however, I don't have a Laserjet 1010 to try here, and I haven't really debugged USB printer problems before, sorry
<MartijnVdS> !printer
<lubotu3> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: I uninstalled the drivers altogether and added the printer manually trying different drivers. It fixed the slowness but then the printer stops working after a few hours or so
<MartijnVdS> peimankh: does it show an error?
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: nothing comes up when I plug it in
<peimankh> lubotu3: thanks, I'm having a look now
<lubotu3> peimankh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MartijnVdS> peimankh: it only happens the first time
<MartijnVdS> peimankh: some of those links are VERY out of date (sepecially the second one)
<peimankh> lubotu3: I have no such prejudices :-)
<lubotu3> peimankh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: I see, the thing is I've installed and uninstalled the drivers so many times that I've lost count.
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: The last time I tried I chose a printer from the drivers list (after uninstalling completely the drivers) and it was working perfectly. But a few hours later it just stopped
<peimankh> MartijnVdS: the connection is there and the printer flashes as if it's about to print.
<czajkowski> lots of loud bangs of thunder
<czajkowski> scarey
<daubers> \o/
<oimon> it's peeing down here
 * daubers loves thunder and lightning
<MartijnVdS> daubers: they're great for photos :)
<czajkowski> aye lashing here
<oimon> i have a great view across london
<daubers> shame my only means of transport at the moment is the motorbike... so please keep it over there, not over here :)
<oimon> now that they cleaned my windows
<oimon> it's moving due east
<davmor2> czajkowski: you're being lashed?  I think that not family friendly info :P
<czajkowski> it's an expression
<czajkowski> take your mind out of the gutter
<davmor2> popey: do these count http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&biw=1680&bih=907&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=tiger+cubs&oq=tiger+cubs&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=371l371l0l1l1l0l0l0l0l337l337l3-1
<oimon> hmm ubuntu CLI install seems to take longer than full ubuntu installer
<davmor2> oimon: You mean the alternat install takes longer than the live cd install?
<oimon> yes, not only that but i'm trying to install just a CLI system (similar to ubuntu-server install but not the same)
<davmor2> oimon: so just install Ubuntu minimal done  takes about 5 minutes
<popey> oimon: not surprising
<popey> they work in very different ways
<oimon> that's what i'm trying
<oimon> ubuntu mini
<oimon> popey: they do, but i thought just a few packages req'd you know?
<davmor2> oimon: live cd basically just transfers it's image onto the harddrive the alternate cd install the packages one at a time
<oimon> all this because lubuntu requires 5.3 gb disk..too much for eee pc
<popey> lulwut!
<popey> surely not
<popey> isn't Ubuntu itself only 2.3GB
<davmor2> oimon: 5.3gig wouldn't fit on a cd
<popey> compressed
<davmor2> popey: Ubuntu 2.3 gig on just fits
<popey> true
<oimon> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03786.html
<oimon> turns out my ubuntu mini install is a bag of fail too :(
<davmor2> oimon: try the mini.iso and see if you can net boot it on you'll need a wired connection is about the only limitation
<oimon> davmor2: yep, that's what i did..however have been having unpredictable boot behaviour...hopefully that will sort out once lubuntu-desktop is installed
<oimon> what a faff
<oimon> next time i'll just install ubuntu and try to remove stuff manually
<davmor2> oimon: also does lubuntu have an alternative iso if so that might of worked better :)
<oimon> "The project doesn't have yet a text based installer in CD, but somebody created an alternate CD for Lubuntu 10.10"
<oimon> ironic seeing as it's for low spec PCs
<oimon> http://baconipsum.com/?paras=5&type=meat-and-filler
<oimon> mmm bacon
<gord> wish i had taken my phone when i went out for lunch, saw a flyer for "Circus of the orient". image consisted of a shaolin monk doing a flying kick in to a clowns face
<silner> It's alot quieter than the last time I was in here
<oimon> gord: on that description, i want to go
<oimon> especially if the clown is mr tumble
<davmor2> silner: traffic volumes vary wildly on what is being talked about
<davmor2> and the time of day etc
<czajkowski> tis lunch time
<silner> davmor2: yeah - think I came in at an odd time - bit of talking now - but was silent for a very long while - wondering if summat was broke my end :)
 * davmor2 flicks bit of chewed up paper at czajkowski 
<czajkowski> behave you
<davmor2> czajkowski: Nope tis Friday and nothing you can say or do will stop me being a happy annoying git :P
<silner> For the record I cannot use Ubuntu 11.04 - won't boot on my new-ish Packard bell netbook, even though Fedora 15 seems to be fine - might have time to read and investigate later - probably graphic card issue - hardest to report cos you can't see what's happening to report it :)
<czajkowski> davmor2: this doesn't differ from any other day
<davmor2> czajkowski: other days I'm not happy today I am :D
<davmor2> popey: card is pci express incase gwibber is playing up again and I think it is a 1 or 2   16 is like gfx cards
<edb> join #cakephp
<davmor2> edb: you want a / infront of that ;)
<popey> heh
<MartijnVdS> low profile pci-express with a full-height bracket :)
<MartijnVdS> this is 1x
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: So I was pretty much on target then :D
<MartijnVdS> popey: also.. ESATA? or something else?
<davmor2> popey: the it will fit in the x1 slot look at the pdf under expansion ports it is the middle one.  Do not attempt to plug it into the x16 :D
<hamitron> x1 doesn't go in x16?
<davmor2> hamitron: it's popey a self proclaimed non hardware guy
<hamitron> pci-e confuses me
<hamitron> ;/
<davmor2> hamitron: to be fair it actually makes a lot of sense one port to do everything,  makes boards cheaper for us to buy :D
<hamitron> oh, it makes sense, just not sense I understand
<hamitron> ;D
<hamitron> I got boards with 1x, 4x, 8x and 16x
<hamitron> and the 8x slot had a bit on it to stop 16x cards been installed in it.... melted the bit and it now takes a gpu fine
<hamitron> :/
<oimon> my hotot has gone crazy and is showing tweets that mention somebody i follow
<davmor2> hamitron: an smaller card can go into a lager slot that's part of the beauty of it.
<hamitron> davmor2: but why shouldn't a bigger card go in a smaller slot, it is technically works?
<hamitron> by using a hot knife on my 8x slot, it now physically takes a 16x :/
<davmor2> hamitron: because it doesn't utilise the full path of the card so you are likely to kill the card at some point
<hamitron> hmmm, ok
<hamitron> oh well, I'll see how long it lasts
<hamitron> \o/
<davmor2> hamitron: the pins from front to back are all the same so the power part is alway closest to the slots on the case
<hamitron> well, I have a Radeon HD5570 in a 8x slot
<hamitron> it seems ok
<hamitron> not exactly a good reliable source I read, saying it could be done
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> I only savaged the slot to get more bitcoin
<hamitron> ;)
<davmor2> hamitron: how is that going anyway?
<hamitron> not too bad
<davmor2> hamitron: you broke even yet?
<hamitron> no
<hamitron> yesterday I slipped over 300 quid
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> but not really looking for profit, more just hardware subsidising
<davmor2> hamitron: yeah and covering your electric bill :D
<hamitron> it does that
<hamitron> I have the electricity use in my sheet, for looking at profit
<davmor2> hamitron: cool
<hamitron> cost £72 in electricity so far
<DJones> £72 of electricity, at current prices, thats only about 8 hours worth :)
<hamitron> 8 hours?
<DJones> 8 hours worth of electricty would probably cost £72
 * hamitron confused
<DJones> hamitron: I was being sarcastic, electricity prices are so high now that running a piece of hardware for a short time would probably use £72's worth of electricity
<DJones> Does that explain it better
<hamitron> ah :)
<hamitron> still about £350 down in total
<hamitron> but it is my new baby comp, so can live with it
<hamitron> :D
<gord> DJones, i understood straight away, don't worry ;)
<DJones> gord: As long as one person did, I'm happy
<davmor2> DJones: +1
 * hamitron blames the Friday afternoon
<hamitron> and I got DIRT 3 waiting to be played
<hamitron> :/
<gord> i *always* have dwarf fortress waiting to be played :(
<hamitron> heh
<hamitron> codemasters got hacked
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> just got an email from them
<oimon> We believe the following have been compromised: Customer names and addresses, email addresses, telephone numbers, encrypted passwords and order history. Please note that no personal payment information was stored with Codemasters as we use external payment providers, meaning your payment details were not at risk from this intrusion.
<hamitron> I can't even remember which of my passwords I used on them
<hamitron> \o/
<oimon> plus..Members' names, usernames, screen names, email addresses, date of birth, encrypted passwords, newsletter preferences, any biographies entered by users, details of last site activity, IP addresses and Xbox Live Gamertags are all believed to have been compromised.
<hamitron> so how is this gonna work with my newly bought DIRT 3? ;)
<hamitron> I only installed it today \o/
<hamitron> uses that games for windows thing
<hamitron> :/
<oimon> watched the dirt 3 trailer...told me nothing about actual gameplay
<hamitron> it is a lot better than I thought it would be
<hamitron> my first DIRT game
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> it looks amazing
<hamitron> I've only done 1 rally, controlling it with keyboard
<oimon> i'm watching a different video then :P
<hamitron> well worth the 20 quid
<hamitron> I am a little annoyed I had to buy it on ebay to get a DVD version
<oimon> i spent a good deal of my life playing vrally on ps and ps2
<oimon> really? lol
<hamitron> it is download only on PC
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> players who buy from steam blindly have encouraged it, by been too lazy to go to the shops and too impatient to wait for delivery....
<hamitron> it seems users in the UK are worse than the rest of the EU, or we are just a bunch of suckers
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> but I like a shiney box and disk, and no huge download
<hamitron> :D
<popey> ooo that dirt3 looks nice
 * popey sparks up steam
<gord> hamitron, yes, damn us for wanting convenience ;)
<hamitron> gord: I dunno how putting all your trust in 1 company is convenient
<hamitron> scares me
<gord> i don't just use one company
<gord> i buy from gog too
<hamitron> that is ok
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> all this online activation annoys me
<hamitron> and I don't like been forced to use it
<gord> although the steam calculator is terrifying... http://www.steamcalculator.com/id/gordallott
<hamitron> or forced to download 6Gb+, something that could be put on a DVD for very low cost
<dogmatic69> ali1234: you still around?
<hamitron> gord: :-o
<hamitron> gord: it isn't just the trust issue, that bugs me though.... it increases the bandwidth requirements for the internet connections of those in the UK
<gord> that sounds like a natural thing to me
<hamitron> at a time when plenty don't ahve good connections, and the country is not exactly rolling in cash to invest in improving it
<hamitron> gord: sure, but tell that to my friend with 56k
<gord> that sounds like his problem
<hamitron> that is a very nasty attitude
<hamitron> he has no choice
<gord> he does, he could move
<hamitron> so you think he should just not get things because of where he lives?
<hamitron> his job requires living there
<gord> i think his choice of where to live has impacted his ability to consume things
<hamitron> he provides milk to supermarkets
<gord> i choose to live outside of a city, this impacts my ability to have suchi, i love suchi
<hamitron> us in the country could deny food to the city if everyone took that attitude
<AlanBell> afternoon peeps
<Pendulum> hiya AlanBell
<hamitron> hi :)
<gord> sure sure :P country side will revolt
<hamitron> gord: well, if everyone in the industry wants to make fast broadband a requirement, there is no harm in pirating if you have slow internet then
<hamitron> can only buy what you are practically offered
<gord> hamitron, you could certainly vote with your feet, either encouraging broadband suppliers to reach you or to make games deliver on physical medium. but no, piracy is still harmful
<hamitron> I bought my DIRT 3 from inside europe
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> but I was very close to pirating it tbh
<hamitron> gord: I keep hearing claims about 95% of people getting X, so the rest don't matter
<hamitron> if I don't matter and they turn a blind eye to my custom, they can turn a blind eye to my piracy
<gord> thats flawed reasoning
<hamitron> works for me
<gord> i can write a book then choose to not sell it to someone, but that does not make it okay to take it anyway
<hamitron> it is discrimination
<hamitron> ;/
<gord> no its not
<exobuzz> gord prefers to make software and force it onto people when they dont want it ;-)
 * exobuzz hides
<hamitron> can't discriminate against certain things I dare not say due to political correctness, so shouldn't against country folk
<hamitron> :)
<DJones> hamitron: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/10/codemasters/
<oimon> windows 7 ultimate: £168 what a bargain :P
<hamitron> heh, I actually bought windows 7
<hamitron> ;)
 * hamitron likes to buy all the stuff he uses
 * brobostigon might make a statement soon, of maybe obvious nature.
<czajkowski> DJones: not even been near a pub today!
<czajkowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-13726803 wow
<gord> oops, though it still sounds better than northern rail. whenever i have to ride one of their trains i feel like i have to take a shower afterwards
<MartijnVdS> hmm
 * MartijnVdS is training into London next month.. Eurostar is alright, right?
<czajkowski> MartijnVdS: tube strikes in July
<jpds> MartijnVdS: Better than the coach/ferry.
<czajkowski> gord: wait you actually leave your home :p
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: all of July?
<czajkowski> no
<gord> sometimes they make me :(
<czajkowski> gord: aww if you come to London we shall meet and have tea
<czajkowski> literally tea!
<czajkowski> :)
<timh____1> Anybody know if Facebook chat in Empathy is secure / uses SSL?
<jpds> timh____1: Yes, it does.
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: do you know a website with a list of strike dates?
<czajkowski> MartijnVdS: nope but I'm sure if you google you'll find it
<czajkowski> it was annourced during the week
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: ah, 23 june and 14 july
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: Good, I'll arrive on the 23rd :)
<MartijnVdS> (of July)
 * brobostigon as of this afternoon, offically has a disability called aspergers.
<AlanBell> you got a diagnosis?
<Pendulum> brobostigon: congrats on being 'official' :)
<shauno> brobostigon: you're officially a nerd now :D  welcome :)
<brobostigon> AlanBell: yes,
<brobostigon> Pendulum: cheers.
<AlanBell> interesting, does that have any consequences?
<brobostigon> shauno: umm, well,
<brobostigon> AlanBell: i am not sure, no idea yet.
<brobostigon> shauno: you canbe a nerd, without being ASD.
<Pendulum> brobostigon: it does mean that when apply for jobs/working if there's anything Access to Work can help with you can get support through them (if the Tories haven't stripped it down completely at this point). Also support if you do any further studies anywhere.
<shauno> I know.  it was meant to be lighthearted :)
<brobostigon> Pendulum: ah, yes, true, that will make things alittle  easier, i think.
<brobostigon> shauno: oh, ok.
<Pendulum> brobostigon: also the NAS may be able to provide support
<brobostigon> Pendulum: i am just having a look at that/them .
 * Pendulum knows rather more about suppord for people with ASD in the UK than she should considering she is neither in the UK nor ASD
<czajkowski> Pendulum: cause you're smart :)
<Pendulum> well because I know more about UK disability & impairment stuff than most people
<czajkowski> I knows
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> and possibly more about what's available in the UK than in the US because I'm odd
<brobostigon> i see.
<Pendulum> which is a bit unhelpful for me
<Pendulum> but feel free to poke if you have a question I might be able to answer (I know a decent amount about DLA and little bits about the proposed PIP and more than I ever need to know about ESA applications)
<brobostigon> Pendulum: will do, thank you,
<Pendulum> brobostigon: np :)
<brobostigon> Pendulum: :)
<daubers> lo
<shauno> morning
<jacobw> evening
<brobostigon> evening
<jacobw> IRC channels can pile up irssi, you don't release how many you've joined over the past $x weeks
 * dwatkins concurrs
<brobostigon> agreed.
<dwatkins> I had an instance of irssi running for about 6 months at one stage
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: that's not long
<MartijnVdS> 20:05 Irssi uptime: 217d 12h 3m 47s
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: that's my work irc :)
<brobostigon> wow,
<dwatkins> nice, MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> I have a script that autocloses privmsg windows after a week
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> (only if there's nothing unread, of course)
<dwatkins> I tend to go through and do that occasionally, good idea though.
<dutchie> MartijnVdS: care to share it?
<MartijnVdS> sure
<MartijnVdS> let me find it :-)
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: /set autoclose_query 604800
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: (7 days in seconds)
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: also see http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: don't forget to /save :)
<dutchie> MartijnVdS: thanks :)
<MooDoo> evening all :)
<brobostigon> good evening MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> brobostigon: how are you this fine day?
<brobostigon> MooDoo: it has been intereting,but what has aready been known, has beenconfirmed. and you?
<MooDoo> now that sounds confusin, but i'm ok thanks for asking :)
<MooDoo> just installed natty onto my laptop
<brobostigon> :) good luck.
<MooDoo> brobostigon: works a treat to be honest, no hicups so far :D
<brobostigon> MooDoo: thats good.
<MooDoo> yeah i think so, all seems ok so far, well see eh!
<brobostigon> :)
<MooDoo> right, not to convert my CV to PDF
<MooDoo> s/not/now :)
<MartijnVdS> CSV to PDF? :P
<davmor2> lo MooDoo
<shauno> well this is awkward.  ntl told me I need to reboot the telly box thing.  so I pulled the power plug from it, and now there's noise coming out of the tv ..
<shauno> kinda sounds like a phonecall.  in polish.
<MartijnVdS> cool
<MartijnVdS> shauno: It's the  government, it's on to you!
<MartijnVdS> shauno: don't forget your tin foil hat
<shauno> it'd have to be the government.  who else uses analogue phones?
<shauno> it stops if I pull the scart cable.  it really is coming from the powered off stb
<MooDoo> davmor2: evenin chappy
<davmor2> MooDoo: you applied for that canonical job yet?
<MooDoo> davmor2: in the process now :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: nice
<MooDoo> yeah, quite a simple process to start with, just converting my CV to pdf
<MooDoo> davmor2: PDF done, now to fill in the online form :)
<daubers> ARGH!
<daubers> Windows 7 makes Minecraft unplayable :(
<MooDoo> daubers: define unplayable?
<daubers> Stupid thing disables the touchpad if you're using the keyboard
<daubers> Hence I can't play any 3rd person types games without an external mouse
<daubers> And there's no option to turn it off!!!!
<daubers> And when you stop typing you can't use the touchpad for a second afterwards
<daubers> I'm so going to get blown to buts by a creeper like this :(
<MooDoo> Isn't there an option in windows 7 to disable the touchpad whuile typing?
<daubers> I can't find it
<daubers> It's certainly not under "mouse"
<hamitron> finding stuff is certainly a pain
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> happens when you have got used to something else
<hamitron> ;)
<daubers> Interestingly, you seem to get different tabs in "mouse" depending on the driver
<jacobw> some laptops have a button to disable the trackpad
<jacobw> great for learning vim :)
<daubers> jacobw: I don't want to disable it, I want to stop it being disable while I'm using the keyboard :(
<hamitron> can't you just use the default ps2 driver?
<jacobw> my housemate has asked me to install linux on his laptop \o/
<DJones> jacobw: Give them slackware :)
<daubers> hamitron: Apparently no
<daubers> t
 * daubers attempts to update the mouse driver
<MartijnVdS> daubers: do you need to?
<jacobw> hehe
<MartijnVdS> daubers: (did you plug it into a different port? :))
<jacobw> natty with u1
<daubers> MartijnVdS: It's a touchpad!
<hamitron> this is maybe the wrong place to ask, but any suggestion of a distro to try?
<hamitron> ;/
<hamitron> i586 and old X.org needed, I'm getting desperate now
 * daubers reboots
<DJones> hamitron: slackware
<hamitron> slackware 11.0 works
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> but I was hoping something other than Debian 5.0 and Wary Puppy 5.0 may be still supported
<MartijnVdS> warty puppy?
<hamitron> MartijnVdS: maybe, I thought it was Wary... the one for old hardware
<shauno> surely there's a cream for that
<hamitron> :D
<jacobw> i've never tried slackware to be hair
<jacobw> fair even :s
<shauno> I haven't used slackware since .. 1996?  so I doubt I have a fair opinion of it anymore :)
<daubers> Right! Uninstall the mouse driver and it now seems to behave
<shauno> this is the downside of things trying to be clever :/
<MartijnVdS> daubers: uh.. what?
<daubers> MartijnVdS: it defaults back to the generic PS2 mouse driver. So no clever "Disabele touchpad while typing" going on
<DJones> daubers: Give up, go back to Ubuntu, give up on windows
<MartijnVdS> ♥ my xoom
<daubers> DJones: Giving up after 2 days would suck
<jacobw> Why are you going back to Windows?
<MooDoo> jacobw: good for games?
<AlanBell> jacobw: follow the duabers blogs on the planet http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/
<jacobw> Ah ha </Alan Partridge>
<MooDoo> knowing me knowing you
<jacobw> :)
<DJones> czajkowski: I walked past a couple of pubs today but resisted the temptation to go in
<MooDoo> DJones: crazy fool :D
<Core_UK> Hey guys
<BigRedS> g'morning!
<jacobw> Hey :)
 * jacobw doesn't believe in this 'morning' you speak of.
<hamitron> :))
<brobostigon> brazil (film), bbc, in a few minutes.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-11
<Azelphur> thanet telephone exchange is down
<Azelphur> :o
<JGJones> Hmm...is £320,000 for a new website a reasonable value?
<Azelphur> that's a big price tag o.O
<Azelphur> what are you having designed?
<JGJones> No...I'm just in a bad mood.
<JGJones> A charity that "helps" the deaf have splashed out that much on a new website.
<Azelphur> wow, fail
<JGJones> And to add insult to injury, they didn't even get a web design firm run by the deaf to do it (they would have done it for a much lower price too...MUCH lower)
<Azelphur> \o/
<JGJones> but then I shouldn't be surprised...it's the same charity that never hire a deaf person into a management job (and yes it's a charity for the deaf...you'll think they'll have a higher % of deaf staff)
<JGJones> yet they manage to raise 40 million a year based on that.
<Azelphur> \o/
<ali1234> this xilinx stuff unpacks to 12GB
<ali1234> and i thought 4GB was a lot
<Azelphur> ali1234: did you hear about what PHP did to me? XD
<ali1234> no
<Azelphur> it was all like "I want to make you miserable" so it created 15.5 million session files in /var/lib/php5
<Azelphur> so many files, ls crashes with memory exhausted, rm and free just hang and use more and more ram
<hcfd> Azelphur, hah, that's terrible!
<hcfd> s/terrible/hilarious!
<MooDoo> morning all
<MooDoo> bah gwibber.....
<popey> morning all
<MooDoo> morning popey are you well?
<popey> Yeah!
<MooDoo> popey: fab :)
<MooDoo> is anyone else awake? lol
<brianb> anyone tried the webian shell?
 * MooDoo shakes head
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MooDoo> brobostigon: and a good morning it is too
<brobostigon> MooDoo: good morning, :)
<MooDoo> all quite on the western front it seems.
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Paul Mellors] Ubuntu Natty - http://paulmellors.blogspot.com/2011/06/ubuntu-natty.html
<brobostigon> yep.
<MooDoo> typical, at work and the sun is shining :D
<daubers> Morning
<MooDoo> morning daubers
<MooDoo> daubers: how's the windows experience so far?
<daubers> MooDoo: I think I'm getting over the worst now :)
<MooDoo> daubers: awesome
<daubers> Pondering the best way to test the photo stuff, as I don't really want to move 28GB of photos onto my little laptop drive
<daubers> sorry... 56.7GB
<AlanBell> how does one read mallard files?
<jacobw> Argh, attempting to install set up a dual boot on currently Windows laptop, resize operation failed :(
<AlanBell> ah, got it, "yelp index.page"
<scoundrel50a> Hi I am trying to add this 'http://maketecheasier.com/easily-create-quicklist-for-ubuntu-unity-launcher/2011/06/06' to my Unity, the first part went ok, but when trying to add the second bit in the terminal I keep getting an error, bzr branch lp:unity-launcher-editor
<scoundrel50a> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<scoundrel50a> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<scoundrel50a> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "unity-launcher-editor" already exists. What does it mean? Also, I cant find a launcher anywhere to start it.
<oimon> been talking to cleverbot..turns out he's not very clever http://pastebin.com/SJY2xd27
<jacobw> Haha
<jacobw> http://www.radiolab.org/2011/may/31/clever-bots/
<oimon> been playing with this firefox addin http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<s-fox> Hello
<popey> scoundrel50a: thats a warning, not an error
<popey> scoundrel50a: you've run the command multiple times which is why you get the "already exists" error
<popey> scoundrel50a: the instructions on the site tell you what to do next
<scoundrel50a> ok, well, I got the error the first time without the warning part, where on the instruction page does it talk about informing bzr about my launchpad id?
<popey> it doesnt
<popey> you dont need to
<popey> its just a warning, ignore it
<scoundrel50a> ok, plezase forgive me for being thick, so why would it tell you after the install bit, to add bzr branch lp:unity-launcher-editor which causes that warning
<popey> you're not being thick
<scoundrel50a> and how do I get it so can start the launcher, I cant find it anywhere
<popey> its _immediately_ after the line that says to run bzr
<popey> the paragraph right after
<popey> "Once you have downloaded the source code, you should find a .unity-launcher-editor. folder in your Home directory. In your Nautilus, navigate to the .unity-launcher-editor -> unitylaunchereditor. folder and double-click the main.py file. A prompt will show up:"
<scoundrel50a> I managed to do that bit yesterday, and found it added a dew more files, does that mean, everytime I want to start the launcher, I have to click on main.py?
<jacobw> oimon: that FF extension looks really cool
<popey> scoundrel50a: yes
<popey> scoundrel50a: unless they have an installer of some kind
 * daubers needs brown paint
<scoundrel50a> ah, I see, so why would they tell you after you entered this sudo apt-get install bzr to install, you have to add this  bzr branch lp:unity-launcher-editor which gives you a warning, what is the point of that part of the installation?
<scoundrel50a> couldnt find an installer anywhere
<jacobw> what for daubers ?
<popey> scoundrel50a: I am missing something
<popey> scoundrel50a: "why would they tell you". who is "they" and what are they telling you?
<scoundrel50a> http://maketecheasier.com/easily-create-quicklist-for-ubuntu-unity-launcher/2011/06/06 in the installation bit
<daubers> jacobw: my Lord Commisar
<scoundrel50a> did post that url in my first post
<scoundrel50a> sorry, should have made it clearer
<popey> I still don't know what you're asking me.
<popey> you follow those instructions, they work. You get warnings about something from bzr, this is nothing to worry about.
<scoundrel50a> The first part of the install instruction works the second bit, gives the warning, I just wondered what the warning wass about, sorry. :(
<popey> the warning appears because you haven't configured bzr to tell launchpad who you are, don't worry about it.
<scoundrel50a> oh, ok, thank you
 * daubers pops into town for paint
<MooDoo> blimey 12:30 already
<jacobw> time marches on
<jacobw> ubiquity should have a 'fast' mode where it doesn't bother removing packages etc.
<jimmie> Does anyone know how to change your MSN "nickname" in Pidgin? Im completely flummoxed.
<MooDoo> jimmie: it's set friendly name in the account i think
<MooDoo> Accounts ---> Pick your account ----> Set friendly name
<jimmie> Ahaha!
<jimmie> Thanks pal
<MooDoo> yw!
<popey> hmmmmm
<popey> jacobw: why would you not want it to remove packages?
<popey> you plan on using all those languages?
<popey> also, there is a "skip" button for that bit ☺
 * daubers returns
<MooDoo> wb daubers
<s-fox> Hi daubers & MooDoo
<MooDoo> s-fox: good afternoon :)
<s-fox> How are you doing?  Not spoken with you for a  couple of weeks at least
<MooDoo> s-fox: i'm very well thanks, and wow has it been that long, we must catch up more frequently :
<MooDoo> :)
<s-fox> indeed :)
<MooDoo> s-fox: so how are you this finr day?
<s-fox> er,   okay i guess.   i have had a virus but nearly better.  =)
<s-fox> thank you for asking
<MooDoo> s-fox: oh dear, that's not good but i'm glad you're getting better :D
<s-fox> woohoo, just installed development release of GIMP 2.7.3
<MooDoo> s-fox: single screen?
<MooDoo> ala photoshop?
<s-fox> Yes.  Much better.
<MooDoo> s-fox: is there a ppa?
<s-fox> Though I still do  a lot of work in photoshop (and shall probably continue to do so)
<MooDoo> s-fox: i've just ditched windows and photoshop cs5/elements 9, i hope i don't regret it :)
<s-fox> MooDoo,  ppa exists.
<s-fox> Here is how I updated my gimp - http://paste.ubuntu.com/624335/
<MooDoo> ooo might give it a try
<MooDoo> s-fox: yeah that makes it a lot better doesn't it
<davmor2> moo
<MooDoo> davmor2: yo, skin there little blood
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mukka ow am ya chap
<MooDoo> davmor2: at work but alreeeeeeeeeet
<davmor2> on me phone so maybe not the best irc client in the universe
<MooDoo> i'll make sure i paste in 1500 lines of text just to over load your phone :p
<davmor2> MooDoo fair play I'll be sure to remove your nails slowly one by one :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: you tease :D
<davmor2> haha
<MooDoo> davmor2: i applied
<davmor2> woohoo
<davmor2> off for a bikt
<MooDoo> later
<s-fox> Someone is having fun - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10927149
<MooDoo> wow  not the usual forum post i've seen
<s-fox> I am thinking about moving it out of the beginner section MooDoo , but not sure where to put it. lol
<jimmie> If thats level most beginners at I think I need to find a Small Child with Difficulty Understanding Computers Section
<jimmie> *are at
<MooDoo> s-fox: yeah everyone knows what LUN means sheesh ;)
<s-fox> logical unit number MooDoo
 * s-fox is sad ;)
<s-fox> brb, need to see where my cat has got to.
<MooDoo> s-fox: i was joking i did actually know that :D
<s-fox> back
<s-fox> k
<MooDoo> pah i feel old lol
<s-fox> lol @ jimmie :)
<s-fox> Hi!
<jimmie> Heh
<s-fox> how are you?
<jimmie> Not too bad pal, you?
<s-fox> fussing my cat :)
<MooDoo> achooooooo
<MooDoo> ;)
<jimmie> Argh, a cat person.
<s-fox> and typing with one hand
<MooDoo> s-fox: your talents just knows no bounds ;)
<s-fox> he was a stray, but i adopted him last year
<jimmie> Only problem is I have a song stuck in my head, cant check my windows firefox history
<jimmie> and the tune is there and some lyrics, but not enough to identify the song
<s-fox> lol MooDoo
<MooDoo> wow this days going fast
<s-fox> Whoops -  lol
<jimmie> OK found the tune
<jimmie> Went on windows and scoured the history
<jimmie> Its Werewolves of London
<jimmie> Mystery solved
<jimmie> Would it be rude if I asked how old most of you were
<MooDoo> anyone here have the ability to remove freenode cloaks?
<MooDoo> jimmie: 39 here
<popey> MooDoo: ask in #freenode
<MooDoo> popey: already have thanks :)
<jimmie> Ah cool MooDoo
<daubers> lo
<MooDoo> lo daubers you windows user you ;)
<daubers> MooDoo: :p
<daubers> MooDoo: It's actually relativley enlightening. In the "We do this better, but they do that better" sense.
<MooDoo> daubers: to be honest i've only just removed windows 7 from one of my laptops recently
<daubers> heh :)
<daubers> Windows 7 is not that bad compared to XP. It does have a few things that annoy me still, but I think by default it panders to the bottom end of the capable user scale, where Ubuntu is a bit further up.
<MooDoo> daubers: i like windows 7 to be honest, it does what i wanted it do, i just prefer linux
<daubers> MooDoo: I dunno really. For home use it's alright. A lot of the problems seem to be in the applications. And there's so much wasted screen space....  You never notice how little chrome there is on a lot of gnome apps until you use something with a lot of chrome
 * popey is in win7 right now
<popey> \o/ steam
<daubers> mIRC is a good example, I have 2 windows open in a frame with a toolbar on the left I don't use and can't kill, a set of icons on the top I don't use/know what they do and then a window list in what should be tabs under that
<MooDoo> popey: i'm guessing your waiting for a native version of steam for linux
<popey> that would be nice
<popey> but not the main problem
<popey> all the games available under steam aren't available under linux
<popey> although one I just played is
<MooDoo> hmm there is that
<daubers> Ah, mug of tea
<brobostigon> :)
<MonsterKiller> hey, anyone able to help with this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8117884/photos/ubuntu_srcds.png i download hldsupdate tool, chmod it then when i go to run it, it says its not there?
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: can you check what kind of file that is using "file hldsupdatetool.bin" ?
<MonsterKiller> hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: OK, can you do "uname -a" ?
<MonsterKiller> Linux rob-desktop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MartijnVdS> I'm assuming it's a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system, and not all required 32-bit libraries are installed
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: could you try "ldd hldsupdatetool.bin" (please use pastebin)
<MonsterKiller> lol i dont need pastebin for this. 'not a dynamic executable'
<MartijnVdS> hm, but "file" says it's dynamically linked
<MonsterKiller> strange
<gord>  hailstone :(
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: strace -o strace.out ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: Please put the last ~20 lines of strace.out on pastebin
<MonsterKiller> strace: exec: No such file or directory
<MonsterKiller> oh i see strace.out though
<MartijnVdS> Now I'm really confused
<MonsterKiller> lol
<MartijnVdS> but if strace.out contains something.. please pastebin it :)
<dutchie> is it executable?
<shauno> mystery meat binaries <3
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: he chmod +x'ed it, so I assume it is
<MonsterKiller> http://paste.monsterprojects.org/mpbzeeellekwwwk
<dutchie> MartijnVdS: ah, didn't see that
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: ls -l ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<MartijnVdS> (clutching at straws here.. :))
<MonsterKiller> -rwxr-xr-x 1 rob rob 3513408 2005-09-02 03:27 ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<MonsterKiller> lol
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: do you have libc6-i386 installed?
<MonsterKiller> i do now xD
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: try running it again :)
<MonsterKiller> okay not it works :) thanks
<MartijnVdS> np
<MonsterKiller> i didnt even realise i had the 64bit version
<MonsterKiller> xD
<MonsterKiller> i installed it off a 10.04 live CD i made ages ago
<MartijnVdS> Well, 64-bit is the best choice if your CPU supports it
<gord> though all the source stuff in hlds is 32bit so it won't make much of a difference there
<MonsterKiller> :D its a nice dual core athlon 2.3GHz
<suprengr> If anyone's available to help... think I might need some help on this one...
<suprengr> the mail applet has disappeared from my 10.04 notification area
<suprengr> [I know how to restore panel to default but is there a wat yo retrieve just this?]
<suprengr> *way
<suprengr> *to
<MartijnVdS> !panel
<MartijnVdS> !resetpanel
<lubotu3> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: the "mail" applet? do you mean the notification thingy?
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: look for "indicator" in the "Add applet" menu
<suprengr> thanks MartijnVdS - I know the default reset one - 2nd idea seems good -cheers
<suprengr> MartijnVdS, thanks again - solved... good simple solution!
 * suprengr elevates MartijnVdS to hero status
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Matt Daubney] Day 2: Music and pictures - http://daubers.co.uk/2011/06/11/day-2-music-and-pictures/
<Vauxhall> is it just me or is there a bug in 11.04 that prevents xchat from showing up in the notification bar when minimized...
<MartijnVdS> Vauxhall: they say it's a feature
<MartijnVdS> if you install xchat-indicator (and enable that plugin) it should work again
<Vauxhall> xchat-indicator eh?....
<MartijnVdS> it's a package
<Vauxhall> found it in Synaptic...lemme try it :)
<Vauxhall> it's the "xchat-indicator" right?...not "xchat-gnome-indicator"?
<MartijnVdS> depends
<MartijnVdS> are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Vauxhall> what's the difference?
<Vauxhall> i'm guessing gnome one is GUI....
<MartijnVdS> both are :)
 * suprengr quits to switch to 11.04 & try that one as well [always did miss the xchat in the panel]
<Vauxhall> well...i've installed xchat-indicator plugin...
<MartijnVdS> you might need to restart xchat
<Vauxhall> and that should activate it...
<Vauxhall> k..give me a sec
<Vauxhall> MartijnVdS: Nope
<Vauxhall> MartijnVdS: that didn't work...
<MartijnVdS> Vauxhall: you should be able to enable it from the config
<MartijnVdS> Vauxhall: also, check the "messaging menu" (the envelope) in the top bar
<Vauxhall> OOOOOOoooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Vauxhall> man they changed a LOT of things
<Vauxhall> thanks :D
<Vauxhall> MartijnVdS: thanks :D
<Vauxhall> one more thing.....does anyone here use eclipse?
<oimon1> chaps, how do i combine 2 or more DVD onto one disc?
<oimon1> baby has 3 button moon dvd's (which are short), but i would like to combine them onto one DVD
<matti> oimon: Are they a proper DVDs? With menu etc?
<oimon> yes
<oimon> Mattii, although menu is basic, wouldn't be upset to lose it if i can make my own easily
<matti> oimon: In such case some authoring is required :)
<oimon> matti: i have to rip with handbrake or something?
<matti> oimon: Give me a second.
<matti> Phone..
<oimon> sure :)
 * suprengr has just found that xchat-notify doesn't work in 11.04/Unity - bug?
<Nece228> hi
<Nece228> am i allowed to talk non geekish stuff here?
<Nece228> specifically about uk itself
<jacobw> probabbly
<Nece228> ok
<jacobw> er..
<Nece228> might i ask a question
<Nece228> is it realistic to get about 20 pounds per hour in uk working unqalified job
<jacobw> no
<OmNomDeBonBon> Oh god no.
<Nece228> then what my uncle said
<Nece228> hes probably laughing at me now
<AlanBell> there is a difference between unqualified and unskilled
<OmNomDeBonBon> £20/hr is £35k a year.
<Nece228> he said he is in uk working a pretty easy job and getting about 20 pounds per hour
<Nece228> i also thought its unrealistic
<OmNomDeBonBon> Oh, he's a contractor?
<OmNomDeBonBon> They get paid around that much. IT people don't need quals - just experience.
<Nece228> no
<Nece228> hes basically just a guy
<Nece228> not qualified nor experienced
<Nece228> he also doesnt have any diploma
<AlanBell> national minimum wage is about £6/hour
<Nece228> and you work 8 hours everyday?
<jacobw> most people work 8 hours each week day
<Nece228> ok
<OmNomDeBonBon> The standard working week is 37.5 hours.
<jacobw> you probably can find a job that pays £20/hour, for a few hours a weeks ;)
<OmNomDeBonBon> jacobw, contract work.
 * OmNomDeBonBon thinks Nece228's uncle is a prostitute
<OmNomDeBonBon> The only plausible explanation.
<Nece228> haha
<Nece228> great one
<OmNomDeBonBon> ty
<Nece228> i think hes lying
<Nece228> he likes to do that
<Nece228> but those things arent fun
<Nece228> hes pretty old but still dumb i guess
<OmNomDeBonBon> Did he tell you his lap is a portal to heaven?
<Nece228> well
<Nece228> he told me that i should go to london too
<OmNomDeBonBon> Hampstead Heath?
<OmNomDeBonBon> I think you're being groomed by your uncle, Nece228.
<Nece228> i said i should think
<Nece228> he said dont think just go to london
<LjL> seems like a mirage
<Nece228> one thing i still cant understand
<Nece228> why he said that
<Nece228> 20 pounds per hour working unqalified job.....
<Nece228> and he doesnt know english that well
<OmNomDeBonBon> Um. Is he Polish?
<OmNomDeBonBon> Bulgarian?
<jacobw> we'll never know :|
<Nece228> hmm
<Nece228> is it possible when your immigrant to get a job in which you get 6 pounds per hour?
<jacobw> i've got a phantom monitor on a laptop with an intel x4500 graphics card
<jacobw> using the i915 driver..
<jacobw> yeah, it seems to detect a monitor that isn't there
<Nece228> wondering how about germany
<Nece228> since now its more open for immigrants
<Nece228> OmNomDeBonBon: well i actually asked uncle what kind of job hes working he said thats my personal secret
<Nece228> you could be right :D
<matti> oimon: Right.
<matti> oimon: What you could do is a) rip into a different format (combine video) and then burn back as DVD; b) rip as DVD and then do some authoring with menu etc.
<matti> oimon: Look at k9copy,
<oimon> matti:ok
<oimon> i have been ripping individual episodes using handbrake
<OmNomDeBonBon> "my personal secret" = horse porn salesman
<OmNomDeBonBon> Door-to-door.
<OmNomDeBonBon> "Hello sir, would you be interested in buying horse porn?"
<Nece228> OmNomDeBonBon: rude but cool :DE
<Nece228> OmNomDeBonBon: funny shit
<Nece228> OmNomDeBonBon: im gonna tell that to my uncle
<oimon> matti: any recommended format?
<jpds> Nece228: I wouldn't, the reply might shock you.
<Nece228> i would
<Nece228> my uncle isnt that cool
<Nece228> he also likes to tell those jokes when hes drunk
<OmNomDeBonBon> Nece228: tell him that horse abuse isn't cool.
<matti> oimon: Depends what do you want to do with it later ;]
<Nece228> OmNomDeBonBon: oh yeah definitely
<OmNomDeBonBon> Report him to the RSPCH (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Horses).
<Nece228> hahaha
<Nece228> please stop
<Nece228> i cant help myself
<Nece228> cant stop laughing
<Nece228> ok
<Nece228> so heres the news i told that you said its impossible to get 20 pounds per hour
<Nece228> and i gave him quotes from you
<Nece228> he said that you all are people who have no life and smoke weed and are lazyasses
<Nece228> what reply from should i send to him?
<OmNomDeBonBon> Tell him I told him to stop molesting you.
<Nece228> haha
<MartijnVdS> !family
<Nece228> perhaps something a little bit more constructive?
<MartijnVdS> !language
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jimmie> Haha
<jimmie> Did anyone watch the F1 qualifying?
<OmNomDeBonBon> !ot | MartijnVdS
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MartijnVdS> Nah, I only watch the race
<Nece228> so should i tell him that you tell that hes an idiot?
<MonsterKiller> Hey, i went to share my old folder over the network and it said it wanted to install nautiluis for it so i let it, the folder is shared but when i try to access it from windows pc. it asks for username and password and my login for ubuntu doesnt work on it
<MonsterKiller> home folder*
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: log out, then back in on your Ubuntu desktop
<MartijnVdS> MonsterKiller: after that, it should work from your Windows machine
 * daubers has often considered selling computers with Ubuntu on as a side business. Make a few bob from each one sold
<penguin42> I don't suppose anyone knows how to persuade an upstream kernel to work with udev on current debian do they?
<penguin42> my 3.0rc2 build kind of works but /dev/by* is missing
#ubuntu-uk 2011-06-12
<ali1234> !info ktechlab
<lubotu3> Package ktechlab does not exist in natty
<ali1234> !info ktechlab maverick
<lubotu3> ktechlab (source: ktechlab): circuit simulator for microcontrollers and electronics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-9ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1827 kB, installed size 5812 kB
<ali1234> hmm what happened?
<Azelphur> that sounds like a fun tool
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> well, i need something that can support defining my own signals and parts
<ali1234> preferably in an easy to use language like python
<ali1234> i wonder why it was removed
<Azelphur> indeed
<ali1234> deleted because it depends on kde3
<ali1234> Azelphur: turns out you can install the maverick deb and it works fine
<Azelphur> :D
<ali1234> seems like a nice program
<ali1234> just need to figure out how to add custom parts and signal sources
<MooDoo> morning all
 * nigelb waves to MooDoo 
<MooDoo> hello nigelb :)
<MooDoo> nigelb: how are you on this fine sunday
<nigelb> MooDoo: Hello. Pretty good. Contemplating a fine siesta ;)
<MooDoo> nigelb: well considering i'm at work....pah! :p
<nigelb> heh
<daubers> Morning
<MooDoo> morning daubers
<MartijnVdS> morning everyone
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> how do you stop playing angry birds?
<MooDoo> AlanBell: with great difficulty, or install rio where there are only a certain amont of levels then youhave to stop :D
<MartijnVdS> Hm
<MartijnVdS> Oneiric is more broken than ever. As it's unity that seems to have gone, I blame gord :)
<TimSC> WHO riv
<TimSC> WHO oops that was completely wrong!
<MooDoo> :)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MooDoo> brobostigon: morning
<brobostigon> MooDoo: good morning, :)
<MartijnVdS> \o
<brobostigon> o/
<MooDoo> \o/ /o\ C A :)
<matti> Hm.
<matti> Freenode is unhappy today.
<MooDoo> matti: give it a hug
 * matti huggles Freenode
<matti> Oh dear.
<matti> I've got a notification from Update Manager that my version is no longer supported ;]
<matti> Heh
<matti> ;)
<jacobw> uh?
<jacobw> lol @ YMCA
<penguin42> hmm that really shouldn't happen - a metacity running as gdm screwing up my session
<gord> my weather indicator says the current weather is three wavy lines again... its been like a year, can't figure out what that is
<jacobw> high winds?
<penguin42> gord: Which theme do you use?
<gord> the default
<gord> jacobw, nope
<penguin42> gord: That's fog
<penguin42> gord: See /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/16/weather-fog.svg
<gord> thanks for ruining a mystery :(
<penguin42> haha
<MartijnVdS> gord: Bacon. It means the weather is bacon.
<gord> thats more like it
<suprengr> gord, I think it means it's *windy* or overcast bacon
<suprengr> [overcast - not overcooked]
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: A bit like "Cloudy with a chance of meatballs", but less spherical ;)
<famousmortimer> Hurrah for getting ubuntu back! How I've missed ya
<scoundrel50a> hi, where is the Google Chrome installation directory found?
<famousmortimer> Have you tried Chromium?
<scoundrel50a> I wanted to know where the Chrome files were, I have Chrome installed, and Chromium, are they the same thing then?
<suprengr> MartijnVdS, what? only a chance of meatballs - I've just looked outside - there's meatballs out there ;)
<scoundrel50a> and where would chromium files be?
<gord> suprengr, look in ~/.config
<suprengr> gord, pourquoi?
<gord> suprengr, open up nautilus, type Ctrl+l - then ~/.config
<scoundrel50a> anybody?
<gord> suprengr, sorry you got in the way of my alt-tab
<gord> scoundrel50a, ^^
<suprengr> gord, you had me confused [not hard to do that] but I'll let you off
<scoundrel50a> gord: dont know what ^^ means are talking about what you told suprengr?
<gord> scoundrel50a, yes
<gord> ^^ are arrows indicating you look up
<jacobw> `whereis chrome; whereis chromium`
<scoundrel50a> ok, thankyou, will go take a look. Sorry, had no idea about ^^ being arrows, thank you.
<scoundrel50a> ah, thank you, that is where it is, been trying to find that all morning.......
<scoundrel50a> how do you keep the search box there by default in nautilus?
<scoundrel50a> instead of having to use ctrl+l to get it to open
<gord> i think there is an option hidden around somewhere
<ryan> how do i force remove fglrx-amdcccle?
 * daubers turns on some heating
<penguin42> sheesh the stuff printed on stickers on amazon packages - it has my phone number
<dutchie> daubers: it's june!
<penguin42> dutchie: Hardly flaming
<jacobw> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<jacobw> its raining here
<jacobw> lubotu is insubordinate :p
<suprengr> jacobw, gives me a headache just thinking *down* to it's level
<jacobw> indeed
<AlanBell> afternoon
<Pendulum> hiya AlanBell
 * AlanBell has completed epic DIY light fitting task
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum, whats up with you today?
<dogmatic69_> o/
<Pendulum> AlanBell: duvet day mostly. the universe decided I should get a cold on top of everything else
<gord> i also got a cold :( but mine is more worse
 * Pendulum hugs
<Pendulum> gord ^^
<Pendulum> gord: I'll take your cold off you if you'll take my swollen hip and messed up neck :P
<Pendulum> actually, would probably do it for either of those
<gord> i'll quit complaining about my slightly sore throat now ;) at least before czajkowski calls diddums on me
<suprengr> AlanBell, you sure it's not hay fever? I used to make that mistake until it startewd happening at the same-ish time each year.  This year is a baddy & catching many peeps unawares.
<suprengr> *started
 * czajkowski hugs gord 
 * AlanBell is in fine fettle
<czajkowski> steak has been purchased
<czajkowski> shop does not sell pepper sauce however
<czajkowski> :(
<MooDoo> ooo steak
<suprengr> whoops... that should have been for Pendulum
<czajkowski> steak onions, beans and potato grattin for din dins
 * AlanBell loves gratin dauphinois
<Pendulum> suprengr: yeah. everyone else around here (I'm in the US) has had hay fever for the past 6 weeks and are starting to get better. I woke up yesterday with a sore throat and today with a worse sore throat and a cough
<MooDoo> czajkowski: where you live i'm coming round for steak
<livingdaylight> hi, can I ask; does anyone know. Is it general known wisdom that laptop with dedicated graphics card is better than onboard graphics card?
 * suprengr passes czajkowski a virtual empty plate [& hopes for nom noms]
<AlanBell> livingdaylight: switchable graphics cards are known to be a pita
<livingdaylight> I'm looking at hp dm4 laptop and choosing between 1 which has 512 card vs the integrated graphics model
<czajkowski> well kinda last nice dinner for a wee bit
<czajkowski> trying to be good come monday and bf goes into hospital on thursday
<AlanBell> is it just a dedicated card or can you switch between internal and external?
<livingdaylight> AlanBell, switchable are the dedicated ones?
<livingdaylight> AlanBell, it has 512 dedicated but can take more from the botherboard up to 2gb I think... does that make it the switchable one?
<Pendulum> gord: s'ok. I'm willing to bet you're more miserable than I am because I probably have more spacey meds than you ;-)
<czajkowski> gord: you sprinting in london or dublin
<livingdaylight> The ATi HD graphics card has 512Mb of dedicated memory but can also use system memory when required for a total of 2202Mb. It also supports "switchable graphics"; when you're using the system on the battery, it can automatically switch to the integrated Intel graphics to save power. A very neat feature.
<AlanBell> that will be a switchable one then
<livingdaylight> http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Laptops/buy-HP-DM4-1060-Laptop/651265
<livingdaylight> ok, that's a shame coz there is a nice buy now deal for £400 on ebay
<AlanBell> I suspect both will work fine, but switching between them on the fly might be problematic
<livingdaylight> I thought dedicated would be preferable to the hd onboard  ones
<AlanBell> or it might just work
<livingdaylight> k, thanks for the input. I just wondered before committing and making a mistake
<AlanBell> there is nothing much wrong with intel integrated graphics tbh
<livingdaylight> sure
<AlanBell> does all the compiz bling on the laptop screen plus 2048x1152 HDMI monitor
<livingdaylight> i just thought general consensus was dedicated graphics would be preferable; is that not the case any longer?
<AlanBell> and I doubt you would be bitcoin mining on your laptop
<livingdaylight> bitcoin lol
<livingdaylight> I heard about bitcoin just the other day for the first time
<livingdaylight> no, I would not be bitcoin mining with my laptop or any other machine as it happens, unless I thought it would buckle the world-wide monetary system, muahaahaha
<livingdaylight> in terms of heat would dedicated graphics card increase the heat, or other way around?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> it would run hotter, use more power
<AlanBell> which is why you can switch to the intel one
<dogmatic69_> AlanBell: sup
<TheOpenSourcerer> Interesting factoid on QI last night... from 1ton of rock (in a gold area) you get 50gms of gold.
<TheOpenSourcerer> From 1ton of old mobile phone you get 150gms
<DJones> Why did I think that was going to become a minecraft comment
<TheOpenSourcerer> Off to make a nice Risotto with onions, garlic and chard from the garden...
<czajkowski> nice
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yes czajkowski, it will be. I am making it ;-)
<brobostigon> yummy,
 * suprengr counters with liver coated in flour & cayenne pepper with broccoli, red pepper & something else.
 * suprengr gets ready for F1... bfn & cheers
<czajkowski> anyone here got empathy working with google voice/video ??
 * daubers has just got an email from the police
<daubers> Apparently the guy who threw stuff at me the other month has been officially cautioned
<Azelphur> \o/
 * MartijnVdS is still watching F1
 * brobostigon is also.
<MartijnVdS> I think Ted Kravitz has some water in his equipment.. with all the noises
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> maybe.
<geek1d> lol http://aimlinux.com/blog/?tag=rofl
<davidd_> gpredict
<davidd_> exit
<MartijnVdS> heh https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23F1WaterNames
<omenrose> hi!! I just want to ask about conky, my conky disappear when I click on my desktop, is there any conf. to make it stay alert in my desktop?
<daubers> I'd forgotten how easy Visual Studio stuff makes making GUI apps
<gord> time to jump on xorg-edgers i guess, terrifying
<Core_UK> daubers: repent
<Core_UK> daubers: freedom hater!
<gord> visual studio really is very good
 * Core_UK is ignorant to freedom haters!
<gord> some people refuse to code without it, thats kinda sad, like lost knowledge, but visual studio is still very well made
<Core_UK> its okay but I dont use any of the languages
<Core_UK> I tried it with a python add on but didnt really give it a lot of thought
<MartijnVdS> I'm too used to vim + perl/python
<MartijnVdS> I bet VS is good for "MS languages" and C++ though
<MartijnVdS> once you get used to it
<gord> holy crap the new X is fast
<gord> i mean, with sandybridge. the new sna architecture is about 4-5 times faster it feels
<MartijnVdS> gord: is that the SandyBridge-Newaccel?
 * brobostigon is happy ith nano for c++.
<gord> its *really* fast
<MartijnVdS> gord: you have working unity then?
<gord> yup
<MartijnVdS> gord: I get a black screen on oneiric :(
<gord> all the corruption is gone too, happy happy me
<gord> MartijnVdS, thats your fault for being on oneiric :P crazy person
<MartijnVdS> gord: thanks :)
<gord> this does pose one problem, i was going to make the dash faster but now i don't have a machine thats slow enough :(
<MartijnVdS> sleep(10);
<gord> .... no
<jacobw> the new X ?
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTUyOQ
<gord> jacobw, new xorg drivers for intel
<gord> using xorg-edgers
<doubi> 'evening all. Can anyone advise me on getting Postgres set up? Documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL seems lacking
<jacobw> awesome, i've an intel chipset..
<jacobw> but i guess this is just for sandybridge?
 * jacobw follows MartijnVdS's link
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> everything since i915 I think
<MartijnVdS> though sb has the most improvement
<jacobw> this is cool, i installed ubuntu on a laptop with i915, having graphical problems with it so i may try these new drivers
<jacobw> not that going from stable to prerelease is a good way to solve problems, but sometimes its cool..
 * daubers considers tea or beer
<jacobw> tea
<jacobw> its sunday
<brobostigon> beer. it still early.
<MartijnVdS> beer, to drink away your Windows pain
<brobostigon> :)
<jacobw> (i think i might be a polygon with four equal side and angels)
<gord> jacobw, it really won't affect non sandybridge devices :(
 * TheOpenSourcerer has been a good boy today. Done quite a bit of work and now thinks he deserves a beer.
<brobostigon> :)
 * brobostigon has a gin and tonic
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oooh - Now there's a cracking Idea brobostigon
<brobostigon> hehe.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I have Tanqueray, Schweppes and lemons. No ice mind...
<brobostigon> if your tonic is cool, you hould be ok.
<diplo> Good evening all
<brobostigon> evening diplo
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yeah - see you all tomorrow. Cheers
<brobostigon> good night TheOpenSourcerer o/
<daubers> kettle boiled
<diplo> Please no spoilers on F1, playing catch up atm
<diplo> :)
<brobostigon> ok, :)
 * jacobw wonders if dutchie is present
<diplo> Hmm caught up now, seems BBC1 HD wasn't covering, moved to bbc2 now :(
<diplo> missed the restart
<popey> diplo: bbc hd too
<diplo> :(
 * diplo moves
<diplo> Forget about that channel
<diplo> Wish they would group all hd channels closer
<gord> O_O lost all my contacts in evolution
<gord> why wasn't i using u1 contact sync :( i kept meaning to set it up...
<popey> Evening all btw
<zleap> hi popey
<diplo> I really wish Dexter would get multi contact sync working
<diplo> Like the look of the new Gnome contact manager as well
<Ricey> evening all :)
<gord> just came up with an awesome idea to make the dash faster on O :)
<diplo> evening Ricey
<Ricey> all well i hope? anyhting new happenin' ?
<diplo> Just joined myself :)
<Ricey> cool, tell you what though - everytime i have to fix a computer for someone i hate windows more and more!
<diplo> heh
<Ricey> quite a bad malware infection this time on a netbook
<Ricey> sheesh!
<diplo> :P
<jacobw> windows on a netbook :(
<Ricey> oh tell me about it - xp mind you but still :(
<Ricey> 7 infections so far and counting, that's just off malwarebytes!
<RaycisCharles> Ricey, I'd probably blame you for using a 10-year-old OS.
<Ricey> lol if i'd installed it then i would blame me too!
<Ricey> but this time it's acer's fault for putting it on ;)
<RaycisCharles> More like, your fault for not installing Mint on that netbook.
<RaycisCharles> Nobody would expect a 10-year-old Linux distro to work well on modern hardware, even if it was fully patched.
<Ricey> i would surely love to if i had my own way ;)  but .... hang on i might just do it anyway ;)
<RaycisCharles> So I don't understand why people buy hardware with an ancient version of Windows on it, and expect it to not suck.
<Ricey> preaching to the converted here!
<RaycisCharles> I'm glad I could change your mind.
<RaycisCharles> Just a shame there's no Mint channel on freenode.
<Ricey> you didn't have to it was already changed ;)
<Ricey> has been for years!
 * jacobw is suprised there is no #mint
<Ricey> they have their own irc server don't they?
<Ricey> Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<brobostigon> mock the week, has been beated by F1, :(
<brobostigon> beaten*
<Ricey> :)
<brobostigon> :(
<Ricey> indeed, how are you fella anyway - all ok?
<brobostigon> Ricey: not bad, could be better. and you?
<Ricey> good, same here, glad to be at home for a whle at least
<brobostigon> :)
<Ricey> been away far too much recently
<brobostigon> not good.
<Ricey> too true - 300 days away in 2 years isn't fun!
<jacobw> long time :o
<brobostigon> ouch,
<Ricey> aye, and another 3 months to come as of august
<brobostigon> that would be a nightmare for me.
<Ricey> my missus isn't best ahppy at the min
<brobostigon> i can imagine.
<Ricey> at least for the 3 months it's in the states and will have a decent broadband connection
<Ricey> ;)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> lte.*
<dutchie> jacobw: i am now
<brobostigon> 4g*
 * dutchie reads back
<Ricey> no, not there yet ;) it's in the hotel
<Ricey> i don't think there is 4g in nebraska yet ;) too backwards!
<brobostigon> Ricey: ohwell.
<Ricey> i might check again though.....
<dutchie> jacobw: not particularly clear what you wanted...
<Ricey> 4g LTE they call it right?
<brobostigon> Ricey: either of those two.
<Ricey> k
<jacobw> i was wondering if being a maths student you had any opinions of how long it'd take to learn the concepts behind a level maths
<jacobw> the pure stuff, not s1/2 or m1/2
<dutchie> jacobw: i'd say not long, but then i am an oxford mathematician looking back at the end of my first year...
<jacobw> heh
<jacobw> cool
<dutchie> i can't particularly remember what's on c1-4 nowadays anyway
<jacobw> trigonometry, identities, differential calculus
<dutchie> "identities"?
<jacobw> minus the comma
<dutchie> differentiation is pretty easy
<dutchie> trig identities are simple once you've got them learned
<dutchie> trig itself is straightforward
<dutchie> isn't there some integration in there too?
<jacobw> yes
<jacobw> i don't entirely know what i'm talking about to be honest
<jacobw> i want to try maths with the open university so i'm trying to judge where to jump in
<jacobw> i've studied some AS level maths before, so i guess i just need to refamiliarise with c1/2 topics
<dutchie> no harm in buying a textbook and looking through it
<jacobw> yeah, i think that's what i'm going to do
<jacobw> thanks for putting up with my silly questions :)
<daubers> . /o\ trig ID's
<daubers> The main reason I loved Mathematica as a student was because I loathed and detested remembering trig id's :) Always shifted trig into e notation when I could
<daubers> Hmmm... conundrum
<daubers> What version controlling system works best on windows
<diplo> daubers, i use svn with tortoise
<diplo> works well for me
<daubers> Ooooh bzr integrates really nicely
<daubers> Also means I don't have to learn any new command sets \o/ Hooray for lazyness
<diplo> About to start trying bzr at work in next week or two
<daubers> diplo: We use bzr at work :)
<daubers> Right! Early morning tomorrow
<daubers> Night all
<diplo> nn
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well.
<roachy> evening folks
<Ricey> well the netbook is a right off
<Ricey> completely hosed
<Ricey> hope they'll let me put ubuntu on!
<Azelphur> is there any way to do find and replace in a bunch of files?
<Azelphur> like replace all, but on a bunch of files
<Ricey> is this for the filenames or the files themselves?
<Azelphur> files themselves
<Ricey> so you need to find a certain set of files then do what exactly?
<Azelphur> I want to replace the content of a bunch of text files
<Azelphur> for example if there's 70 text files all in one folder, and they all contain a URL which is no longer valid
<Azelphur> I want to replace the URL with a valid one :)
<Ricey> it can certainly be done, probably with a small shell script script
<Ricey> only one script there
<Ricey> it depends on whether you need the URL verification to be automatic
<Azelphur> yea, I think I got it with sed
<Ricey> i was about to suggest the very same
<Azelphur> :)
<Ricey> it's a handy tool
<Ricey> night all
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-04
<dwatkins>   
<dwatkins> oops
<penguin42> exactly
<gbyers_> why is there no ops?
<penguin42> all drunk on jubilee wine?
<dwatkins> I thought ops tended to be given out to the relevant people only when it's being used.
<Knightwise> morning everyone :)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<shauno> I never realised irc observed bank holidays
<popey> morning all
<popey> nice bug 1007521 is fixed
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1007521 in software-center (Ubuntu Precise) "update-software-center-agent initial delay too long" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007521
<Knightwise> afternoon dudes
<DJones>  Afternoon all
<popeymeme> Greetings
<DJones> Greetings to the unusual nick
<popeymeme> :-)
<popeymeme> There's not much going on today
<DJones> No, nice and relaxing apart from defrosting a freezer
<popeymeme> I was just phlogging
<popeymeme> Most of my systems are now on 12.04
<popeymeme> Apart from the oldest PC, which 12.04 won't install on
<popey> uhoh
<popeymeme> On the old PC I don't think it's so much the OS itself as the 12.04 installer which runs out of memory
<hoover> hi folks
<popeymeme> hi
<popey> DJones: i did ours last week, so much nicer having drawers that actually move now ☺
<popeymeme> :-)
<DJones> popey: Thats what we're hoping will happen, we've got a dog sat looking at the freezer listening/watching to chunks of ice falling
<popeymeme> The think about defrosting is that there never seems to be a convenient time to do it, so it gets endlessly postponed
<DJones> This is true, we've been doing ours next weekend since about Christmas 2010
<popeymeme> Icebergs ahoy
<popey> yeah, we have never done outs
<popey> *ours
<popey> i waited till we were a bit "mother hubbard"
<DJones> +1 Trouble is my wife keeps buying food
<popeymeme> Of course what's needed is an embedded linux machine to measure the amount of ice, and then bitch about it on Twitter
<DJones> I keep telling her that you can survive a couple of months without eating is you really have to
<astromech> yoyoyo
<astromech> kinda quiet here today,  all hung over ?
<mattt> knightwise: had a cup of cider yesterday, twas it :)
<knightwise> hey matt  i think you should have worn a lifejacked
<knightwise> man did you guys have rain or what
<mattt> rained quite a bit yesterday
<mattt> today, haven't seen any rain but it's threatened all day
<knightwise> here its pouring
<knightwise> damn   i keep making typos,  my macbook air has a qwerty keyboard, all of my other machines have azerty
<knightwise> installed ubuntu on the macbook air 11.6 inch yesterday
<knightwise> looks great, keyboard mapping is not perfect though
<mattt> knightwise: where is here ?
<dwatkins> nice and sunny in Edinburgh right now
<knightwise> here = eindhoven , netherlands
<MartijnVdS> Edinhoven? :P
<mattt> dwatkins: bugger, shouldn't it be pouring up there ?
<dwatkins> mattt: you'd think, but the weather's been really nice here this year
<mattt> dwatkins: that's it, i'm moving up
<dwatkins> it's really nice here, I reccomend Edinburgh.
<mattt> dwatkins: be thankful i'm not really moving anywhere any time soon :)  but i like edinburgh, it's a beautiful city
<dwatkins> I moved here about 18 months ago, my only regret is choosing BT as an ISP ;)
<knightwise> MartijnVdS: yep, i work for a dutch multinational
<knightwise> live in belgium
<knightwise> work in holland
<knightwise> and do an english podcast
<mattt> dwatkins: from where ?
<dwatkins> mattt: Tilehurst/Reading
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: Tomtom or Philips? :)
<mattt> dwatkins: oh, that's where i just moved to :-/
<dwatkins> mattt: heh, not RH30 by any chance?
<dwatkins> oops, RG30
<knightwise> brb, drive home
<dwatkins> safe trip, knightwise
<mattt> dwatkins: RG8
<dwatkins> mattt: ah, not far though
<dwatkins> My favourite pub in Reading is the Back of Beyond. I gather others on here go there sometimes.
<dwatkins> They do a great curry
<mattt> dwatkins: haven't been to that one actually, i usually eat/drink outside of reading to avoid having to pay for parking :P
<mattt> unless i'm going for dim sum or a burrito
<dwatkins> mattt: yeah, I know what you mean - there's the Queens Road car park near the BoB though, it's not too expensive
<mattt> dwatkins: what took you to edinburgh?  job?
<dwatkins> mattt: partly, there was also a woman involved ;)
<mattt> dwatkins: heh, i should have known
<mattt> :)
<dwatkins> I wouldn't have just moved up here for her, though - it's a great place to live, especially as I'm within walking distance of so many great shops and the town itself
<mattt> dwatkins: careful, everything you said is logged and searchable on the wider 'net :P
<mattt> *everything you say
<dwatkins> hehe, yeah
<dwatkins> you could probably pinpoint my location within a mile or two from that
<mattt> dwatkins: was more concerned what you said about her :P
<dwatkins> mattt: heh, I could say a whole lot more, suffice to say she's moved on
<mattt> oh
<mattt> well herp derp
<dwatkins> indeed, her loss :)
<mattt> dwatkins: did you ever go to the reading geek nights ?
<dwatkins> (she's now living in London, and doesn't like the city)
<dwatkins> mattt: no, I moved away just as I discovered people here were meeting up in the area
<mattt> dwatkins: i've gone to one, it was ... ok
<dwatkins> I hung out with my colleagues in Reading, they were pretty geeky ;)
<mattt> dwatkins: i work in london, so don't know too many people around here
<mattt> but kind of got that impression also :P
<sage_> .
<Flashtek> any tricks on getting ACPI etc working on a Dell Inspiron M5010 ?
<SuperMatt> hey guys, how can I tell when anacron is next due to run?
<SuperMatt> or indeed, are there any logs for it?
<brobostigon> SuperMatt: cron output should be in /var/log/syslog
<SuperMatt> hmm, I can see that cron.daily executed sucessfully, but it hasn't done what I need it to do
<SuperMatt> I put a file in /etc/cron.daily/ and I don't think it has executed it
<brobostigon> have you checked the format etc, is correct in that file?
<SuperMatt> I didn't have #! /bin/bash at the start, it seems
<SuperMatt> that should be it
<SuperMatt> ta
<Myrtti> oh no, DoE in hospital? ;___;
<MartijnVdS> overexerted yesterday?
<Myrtti> bladder infection :-|
 * MartijnVdS doesn't want to know what DoE + Queen did to celebrate
<MartijnVdS> that made DoE get a bladder infection
<Myrtti> if it's bladder infection, it's been going on for a while already
<MartijnVdS> and that a week before his 91st birthday
<dogmatic69> Hi all
<dogmatic69> just switched to eth0 \o/
<MartijnVdS> as opposed to?
<dogmatic69> got some of those eth over mains
<dogmatic69> wifi
<dogmatic69> would drop connection 20+ times per day and just had enough
<dogmatic69> now my dns is not working though :/
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: not just dhcp?
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS: I have a blade server that has all my dev code (php etc) that I set up with bind9
<dogmatic69> so it handles *.dev sites
<dogmatic69> well, when I set my dns server to the blade. all others are just bypased
<dogmatic69> Cant do it at the router level atm as I have a sky router :/
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: you can put it in your dhclient.conf
<dogmatic69> where about is that?
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: there's a line with "#prepend domain-name-servers"
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: if you remove the "#" and replace 127.0.0.1 with the IP of your DNS server, it'll always add your own DNS server to the list (as the first one)
<dogmatic69> nice
<dogmatic69> Let me check that out.
<dogmatic69> Just checking my blade still has the same IP address. The DHCP on the router was set to make it 192.168.0.2 but my pc lost its config switching from wifi to eth. I guess the mac is for the wifi dongle
<MartijnVdS> DHCP servers tend to do that ;)
<dogmatic69> the Sky router interface is so crap. Can never find what I am looking for
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] Enjoying the sunset at Muddifords Court - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2012/06/04/enjoying-the-sunset-at-muddifords-court/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=enjoying-the-sunset-at-muddifords-court
<buzz_> popey, what was the link again for the openelec images for raspberry pi done by someone on this channel ?
<buzz_> aah. got it. kvarley's site.
<buzz_> kvarley, (thanks btw for making these available)
<popey> http://kvarley.co.uk/RaspberryPi/OpenELEC/
<popey> oh
<popey> sorry ☺
<buzz_> should the raspberry pi output something via hdmi on power on with no sdcard in ?
<gbyers_> hi
 * gbyers_ is away: Away
<kvarley> buzz_: No problem =]
<kvarley> popey: Thanks for all the linking =]
<popey> np
<kvarley> buzz_: Once you have run my image once you may find it easier to just download the binaries of xbmc and replace them
<buzz_> ok thanks. ive yet to get a picture out of the thing
<buzz_> going to try another sdcard
<kvarley> buzz_: First time may take a while since it currently unpacks XBMC on-the-fly
<kvarley> Easiest way to make an ext4 partition readable and writable by all ?
<buzz_> kvarley, mount with umask=000 ? #
<buzz_> phew. just a dodgy sdcard
<buzz_> all working
<brobostigon> qhy wasnt ringo, invited to play the drums with paul, weird, ?
<DJones> I'm still holding out for either the sex pistols or queen to play God save the queen
<brobostigon> brian may, :) again.
<DJones> Or maybe killer queen, followed by god by save the queen
<brobostigon> i dont think the sex piatols, is going to happen.
<brobostigon> pistols*
<DJones> me neither, maybe not quite appropriate, it'd be like elton john singing candle in the wind
<brobostigon> DJones: he did that earlier.
<DJones> Shame, I missed that
<brobostigon> DJones: and i was thinking, somehow charles must be wriggling in his seat, sitting next to who his sitting next to.
<DJones> :)
<brobostigon> for GF, etc, who he well, yes, we all know the history.
<AlanBell> brobostigon: he didn't do candle in the wind
<brobostigon> AlanBell: sorry, i thought i heard it.
<dogmatic69> is it possible to go from encrypted home folder to normal?
 * penguin42 subscribes to a over 10 year old mozilla bug
<penguin42> I guess the chances of it getting fixed are pretty slim
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-05
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Tony] Helen and Jeff - http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2012/04/23/helen-and-jeff/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=helen-and-jeff
<DJones> morning
<dwatkins> hiya DJones
<DJones> i thought i was the only one awake
<DJones> 14 hours with no comments in the channel, that could be a record
<popey> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/256728/ubuntu_os_for_smartphones_may_come_next_year.html
<popey> morning btw
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<AlanBell> morning
<Laney> greeeeeeeetings
<brobostigon> morning AlanBell , Laney and popey
<dwatkins> is today a bank holiday in the south as well as in Scotland?
<brobostigon> yes
<dwatkins> ah, no wonder people weren't talking much until recently :)
<brobostigon> my drum teacher, teaches today, so it is lesson day for me, like normal.
<dwatkins> I look forward to having a drum kit again someday.
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> dwatkins: i am saving, aswe speak.
<dwatkins> sadly I had to give up my kit when I moved
<brobostigon> :(
<dwatkins> it was only a cheap 2nd hand one, though
<dwatkins> not really very complete
<brobostigon> ah.
<dogmatic69> After some updates yesterday I can no longer use byobu. It seems the shortcut keys are not being sent
<dogmatic69> eg: pushing F7 used to make the screen scrollable, now it just does a ~
<DJones> dogmatic69: Updates on the machine running byobu, or updates on the machine ssh'd into the server
<dogmatic69> DJones: both :/
<dogmatic69> server is 11.10 and local is 12.04
<mattt> i really want one of these dock-able phones
<dogmatic69> server did not have major updates, local was 150mb and I saw the issue I submitted about key bindings from VM's has been looked at
<DJones> dogmatic69: I've not had any issues with that, my laptop had updates yesterday, server hasn't had updates for a few days, although I don't use function keys for anything
<penguin42> hmph back to work tomorrow after a bit more than a week off :-(
<penguin42> it means waking up before midday
<dogmatic69> DJones: I just tried minicom which uses some key bindings in terminal and that works ok
<dogmatic69> DJones: I wonder if it has anything to do with X?
<dogmatic69> I set up the Xauth stuff a while back to see what that is all about, yesterday I rebooted the server for the first time in a while and it could be that
 * AlanBell decides to plan a bit of a party
<brobostigon> :)
<AlanBell> and you are all invited
<brobostigon> cool, thank you, where is it?
<AlanBell> Farnham
<AlanBell> just trying to figure out when
<brobostigon> ah.
<_2E0BXQ> AlanBell: as in on the Hants/Surrey border?
<AlanBell> _2E0BXQ: yup
<_2E0BXQ> ah, awesome :o
 * _2E0BXQ is near Southampton :D
<penguin42> AlanBell: Are the chicken invited?
<AlanBell> of course :)
<SuperEngineer> Was that the the Wing Commander leading the flypast?
<MartijnVdS> _the_ Wing Commander? :)
 * MartijnVdS makes a spotify playlist
<MartijnVdS> the Linux version isn't too bad
<diplo> evening all
<MartijnVdS> hi
<AlanBell> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/ if anyone has any questions for Jono, the Ubuntu community manager
<ali1234> are marco ceppi and michael hall jono's sock puppets or what?
<ali1234> has anyone ever seen all three of them in the same room at the same time?
<MartijnVdS> [no 'your mom' joke here]
<AlanBell> ali1234: mhalll119 is indeed a paid sock puppet
<AlanBell> or member of jono's team
<ali1234> yeah i know
<MartijnVdS> heh http://blog.crysys.hu/2012/06/stuxnet-duqu-flame-open-source-license-questions-v0/
<ali1234> do they have desks right next to each other though?
<AlanBell> no, mhall is in florida, jono is in california
<AlanBell> I have seen all three in the same bar
<DJones> I can see the headline to that "Jono in bar shocker" :)
<AlanBell> one drink with three straws
<penguin42> you can tell G+ is full of Geeks, currently trending up - International Telecommunications Union
<dwatkins> penguin42: yeah, which is why it puzzled me that Justin Bieber was trending on there recently.
<AlanBell> probably due to lots of people saying "who on earth is Justin Bieber?"
<penguin42> haha I don't know
<dwatkins> AlanBell: if only ;)
<SuperEngineer> Justin Bieber, Jono Bacon - both silly stage names, both with initials JB - has anybody *ever* seen seen them in the same place or are my nightmares coming true
<AlanBell> hmm, I have never seen Justin Bieber at UDS (not that I would recognise him) you could be onto something here
 * SuperEngineer screams
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: you have daughters of almost Bieber-fangirl age
<AlanBell> yeah, apparently it is highly uncool to like him
<MartijnVdS> so that's why he's trending on twitter every day ;)
<brobostigon> uds, hmmm, sponsership for a nobody, ex sys admin, :(
<AlanBell> if you are an Ubuntu Member and you have not been to a UDS before then sponsorship is fairly likely
<AlanBell> you get a point for each
<brobostigon> like those irish boys/twins, whateevr there name are, equally pointless.
<brobostigon> AlanBell: exactly, i knew this, it was a joke.
<AlanBell> jedward. I am not sure if it is cool to like them.
<AlanBell> brobostigon: mine wasn't :)
<brobostigon> AlanBell: very uncool to like them.
<brobostigon> AlanBell: yes, i knew, :), mine was.
<brobostigon> mary and max, film4, 11:45pm, good film,
<daubers> Evening
<brobostigon> evening daubers
<czajkowski> aloha
<bigcalm> Hey czajkowski
<DJones> Evening czajkowski & bigcalm
<bigcalm> Hi DJones
<DJones> Did you have a good holiday? I'm presuming you're back now
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> just back and ordering dinner
<bigcalm> DJones: was grand ta. Indeed I'm back. Glad to be back in my office so I can get things done, but I was getting used to not having any priorities/todos/meetings/conference calls/responsibility
<czajkowski> bigcalm: it's still holiday time :)
<bigcalm> czajkowski: as was yesterday, when I also did a little work
<bigcalm> Easing myself in gently ;)
<bigcalm> czajkowski: what are you ordering me for dinner then?
<czajkowski> bigcalm: pah!
<czajkowski> whoo deliverence says it's on its way
<DJones> Glad to hear you enjoyed the time off
<bigcalm> I've already had dinner and I'm full. Yet I'm now craving pizza
 * bigcalm shakes his fist at czajkowski
<bigcalm> 6 weeks to RAT \o/
 * bigcalm hugs the radiator
<bigcalm> I love how silly the weather is in this country
<DJones> bigcalm: Its bank holiday weekend, its perfectly normal weather for that
<bigcalm> DJones: good point :)
<ging> why is it silly ?
 * Laney is chillaxing thanks to MartijnVdS 
<bigcalm> Solid Steel podcasts are keeping me company while I work
<bigcalm> Oh, £100 cheque from HP. Best bank that in the morning
<dr_balor> czajkowski: How on earth do people just not get it!
<dr_balor> (I'd use more interesting language, but this is a family channel)
<dr_balor> czajkowski: and I'm also blaming you for Lorraine's 11.04 machine not being able to connect to our new wireless box (my Fedora laptop works fine :) )
<AlanBell> dr_balor: I believe czajkowski said goodnight to IRC in a different channel
<bigcalm> Still full, need nibbles. Gah
<dr_balor> AlanBell: I'll have to text her with my insights on life then.
<czajkowski> dr_balor: 12.04 working on wifi here
<czajkowski> dr_balor: you sure you didn't break it just to have a moan at me :)
<AlanBell> dr_balor: I may be wrong about that ;)
<dr_balor> czajkowski: But it's this one laptop on this one specific new access point :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: saw my name highlighted ;) only reason
<czajkowski> dr_balor: upgrade her to 12.04 ?
<bigcalm> AlanBell: we're 6 weeks away from the RAT. Time to update the event page with who is going?
<czajkowski> dr_balor: or........... file a bug :)
<dr_balor> czajkowski: I'll do it when she's asleep
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> hows the monsters?
<dr_balor> czajkowski: but on this more important sexism thing.  How on earth do people just not get it?
<dr_balor> Monsters are all fine, if you count not sleeping as being fine
<bigcalm> dr_balor: congratulations on the doctorate
<AlanBell> bigcalm: ah yes, and there has been comment spam on that event http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1603/detail/
<czajkowski> dr_balor: I never sleep! and I've no monsters
<dr_balor> bigcalm: thanks.  Being rude, do I know you?
<bigcalm> AlanBell: haha
<czajkowski> for content folks http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/04/asus-rear-tweet_n_1567696.html?ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false
<bigcalm> dr_balor: unlikely, I thought you were somebody else from here with a similar nick :)
<czajkowski> dr_balor: I dont know why folks don't get it, I dont see why advertising laptops has to be glamorous in any way.
<czajkowski> he was balor and now dr_balor
<bigcalm> That's what I thought
<dr_balor> bigcalm: thanks again then :)
<bigcalm> dr_balor: I've been here a few years now. Mostly active during work days though
<dr_balor> czajkowski: In fairness, it's not an ego thing, but a nick clash thing.  balor in work, dr_balor at home
<AlanBell> so who is going to the RAT?
<bigcalm> o/
<bigcalm> and Hayley
<czajkowski> Jon and I
<AlanBell> czajkowski and jon, bigcalm and Hayley, AlanBell all by himself
<dr_balor> czajkowski: I've got no problem with advertising laptops being glamouous.  I just don't define half-naked people as being the only interpretation of glamour
<czajkowski> nods
<bigcalm> AlanBell: christel, bryn_s
 * dr_balor has never been on the RAT and should change this
<AlanBell> there was no lack of clothes in this one really
<dr_balor> AlanBell: no...true enough.
<czajkowski> dr_balor: you need tocome met us more
<AlanBell> popey might be on the RAT, I forget
<czajkowski> *meet
<bigcalm> AlanBell: popey
<dr_balor> I still owe popey beers
<AlanBell> I think people should press the add comment button to say they are going
<AlanBell> I did already, but I was logged in as czajkowski :)
<bigcalm> popey would die quickly if he were to cash in all of the beers that he's owed
<bigcalm> Haha
<czajkowski> AlanBell: oh was that at uds hah
<czajkowski> during my epic not so wise desktop image choice
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, that was a rather funny session all round
<czajkowski> have you seen this weeks :)
<AlanBell> yeah
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225  <--- context Jon pics a random image and I keep it for a week
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225/5737621218270283122 thats the one
<czajkowski> heheh :)
<ali1234> heh... if you're going to put your game assets into a renamed and password protected zip file, it's a good idea not to put the password into the game binary as a simple C string :)
<AlanBell> oops, who did that then?
<ali1234> one of the games in humble bundle 5
<AlanBell> and you just stumbled upon it?
<ali1234> it was a bit harder than that
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> like tripping and falling all the way to the top of the stairs
<ali1234> they even used an 11 character random alphanumeric password
 * AlanBell observes TREllis joined https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<popey> Evening all
<Laney> greetings
<Seeker`> o/
<bigcalm> Sleeeeeeeeeep o/
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-06
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmm
<ali1234> argh
<daubers> Morning
<DJones> Morning daubers
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Ask Me Anything - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/06/ask-me-anything/
<DJones> INteresting, Google has bought Quickoffice, I wondr whether they'll integrate/merge google docs & quickoffice to give a good offline version of google docs or keep them as seperate entities
<jussi> DJones: I suspect the former
<DJones> Same here, must admit I was looking for a office suite that was compatible with open formats for my tablet, the default polaris office wasn't compatible and the android port of libreoffice doesn't look to be available yet (I'm sure I read that was in the pipeline)
<DJones> quickoffice doesn't seem compatible either, but it wouldn't surprise me if it got modified to make it more compatible
<hoover> good morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning all
<oimon> any giffgaff users here? i'm confused... not sure if i have to buy a goodybag before i send my pac code?
<oimon> to answer my own question, yes i need to buy a goody bag first
<oimon> and diplo should be getting referral points ;)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<TREllis> oimon: so, yeah you found out already but yes. I did this at the weekend too
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<oimon> TREllis, i've left it a bit late to transfer (tmobile require me to use my pac by 7th june), hopefully will be ok
<oimon> did you keep your old sim connected, or your new one while waiting for the number to tranfer
<TREllis> oimon: old one still connected and I've got plenty of time before my PAC expires, but if you schedule today I think it'll be done by tomorrow
<AlanBell> TREllis: so what are you up to these days?
<TREllis> AlanBell: just started at Eucalyptus Systems as a consultant
<AlanBell> the virtualisation thing?
<TREllis> yup
<AlanBell> very nice
<TREllis> AlanBell: how about you?
<AlanBell> all moved in to our new offices in Farnham
<TREllis> ooh
<TheOpenSourcerer> Trouble is TREllis I have to look at his ugly mug all day now :-(
<TREllis> lol
<TREllis> at least you don't have to talk to each other in person, you are both on the same irc channel, it's like a surreylug meet
<dwatkins> What is this talking of which you write?
<dwatkins> ;-)
<diplo> Morning all
<bigcalm> Morning
<mattt> TREllis: eucalyptis?  neat!
 * popey wonders if TheOpenSourcerer and AlanBell have a spare desk in their office for another Alan ☺
 * TheOpenSourcerer wonders if popey is feeling lonely ;-)
<AlanBell> we actually have another Alan popping in this afternoon
<oimon> giffgaff website :"To be eligible for Payback you must have an active giffgaff SIM, have used your phone within 3 months before 31 MAY 2012, have a positive Payback points balance, not be in breach of any of our standard Terms and Conditions."
<oimon> does that means payback is stopping?
<popey> kids are on half term and I'm back to work tomorrow
<gord> doesn't the alans working in the same place open some sort of gate? a gate to a place that should not be mentioned, a gate you can not easily close
<popey> am looking for somewhere outside home to go
<DJones> gord: Duct tape, it'll fix anything
<TheOpenSourcerer> hello everyone
<TheOpenSourcerer> That's my boy. Ignore him.
<oimon> overheard in office to an ex-microsoft employee, "how can i switch this windows 8 thing off"?
<czajkowski> anyone in the Leicester area, want to see RMS http://www.fsf.org/events/20120623-leicester
<oimon> wasn't talking about disabling metro, but turning off the PC
<mattt> TheOpenSourcerer: hello there
<AlanBell> popey: if you are looking to avoid kids then our office right now isn't the place :)
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> invasion is over :)
<brobostigon> just watched HIGNFY, with alastair campbell presenting. very funny.
<bigcalm> 2 hours at my desk...
<bigcalm> Is it Friday evening yet?
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> czajkowski: Prodity prodity prodity prod, that's that back on track
<czajkowski> herro
<davmor2> czajkowski: nice weekend?
<czajkowski> lovely
<davmor2> czajkowski: ours wasn't quite so nice the 24hours of constant rainfall made the camping a little chilly :D
<gord> i wish it was queenie weekend every weekend
<davmor2> gord:  Make it so
<mattt> gord: heh, me too
<diplo> Just for the long weekends ?
<gord> what possible other reason would there be?
 * davmor2 made the mistake of firing up thunderbird so on second thoughts I'm glad it isn't Queenies day every weekend
<diplo> Well we seem to have people who enjoy it all
<diplo> I'm not a bah humbug, but the coverage was just toooooo much
<bigcalm> I didn't watch any telly :)
<bigcalm> Only a couple of recorded programmes while we were away
<bigcalm> I got my over-dose of Queenie via twitter
<oimon> figured that the royal family costs me 51p in tax each year..50 years of paying tax = £25. the extra bank holiday more than paid for a lifetime of royalty
 * mattt ^5s oimon
<oimon> and it keeps the housewives happy, and we all want that dont we?
<JamesTai1> Good morning, and happy World IPv6 Day, everyone! :D
<oimon> today?
<JGJones> Isnt't that tomorrow?
<JGJones> No...it's today...6th of June
<diplo> DDay +68 as well
<oimon> most of my day has been waiting for ibm blades to reboot
<oimon> processors get faster, POST takes longer than ever
<diplo> heh oimon was my PITA as well
<Monster> is anyone in the south east area looking for people to occupy a help desk?
<diplo> Especially when you are remotely rebooting them
<czajkowski> Monster: eh ?
<Monster> tech support?
<Monster> level 1
<Monster> perhaps
<oimon> diplo , i have a problem that manifests after a reboot, so i had to keep doing it
<czajkowski> Monster: ah ok better to explain it that way if you want people to look at you :)
<Monster> right
<AlanBell> Monster: so you are after a helpdesk job for yourself?
<Monster> yes
<Monster> I'd love to have one
<AlanBell> ok, thats fine, good luck with your hunt :)
<AlanBell> I was just checking you were not an agency or something
<Monster> oh I see
<diplo> I've looking at reeds recently Monster and lot's of jobs on there.
<Monster> looking now
<diplo> Sorry screen lagged out, so didn't check before hitting enter
<diplo> I've been*
<Monster> dear me, some companies want a Computer Science degree for tech support jobs
<Monster> how depressing
<MartijnVdS> for the CS graduates, indeed
<diplo> Monster: They want, I'd still apply if *you* think you can do the job
<diplo> I used to employ/interview people for IT jobs and the CV was part of the first part the person was the second.. qualifications are nice but having experience is a lot more important to me
<diplo> I've got 0 qualifications but have been an IT Manager
<mattt> haha
 * mattt prefered "ubuntu for your mom"
<Monster> Well, sadly I am trying to enter
<Monster> so I have 0 experience too
<diplo> No personal experience ?
<Monster> Well customer service environment of course
<popey> http://blog.dixo.net/2012/06/02/papercraft-bbc-micro-case-for-the-raspberry-pi/
<Monster> and personal yes
<Monster> where are you based diplo?
<diplo> I employed a ayoung lad who used to play with networks at home and ran other stuff and worked out he was a good employee
<diplo> Near Bristol
<mattt> Monster: you could try doing a few jobs on something like freelancer.com -- that'd be stuff you could put on your CV ?
<Monster> oh cool
<Monster> I have some programming skills
<mattt> Monster: if you do, then get involved in some open source projects ... code contributions would speak volumes when applying for a job
<bigcalm> The world has enough blog cms, but you'll learn a lot if you try writing your own from scratch
<Monster> right right
<Monster> I'm in the process of making a blog using django
<AlanBell> we have 3 Alans in the office :)
<bigcalm> Misread as Aliens
<AlanBell> same difference
<diplo> heh
<bigcalm> :O
<bigcalm> The truth is out!
 * bigcalm seeks lunch
<davmor2> hey bigcalm
<davmor2> bigcalm: you forgot the "there" I think you'll find that will complete the quote
<MartijnVdS> Face huggers? Chestbursters?
<DJones> Which one is ET?
<czajkowski> eggs on toast smothered with lea and perrins!
<MartijnVdS> DJones: "Popey Phone Home"?
<JGJones> Everytime I read Popey's name, I keep thinking of that damn "you're so money supermarket" advert. Cursed.
<oimon> does etherpad lite allow authenticated/private notes?
<czajkowski> DJones: and JGJones nicks are rather confusin
<DJones> czajkowski: It confuses me as well, its more confusing when I use my alternate nick of DGJones
<czajkowski> all we need is another 4 jones and we have most of the welsh team :)
<JGJones> I'm the original Jones! ;)
<DJones> JGJones: If you're the original, that would make you very old
<JGJones> yes. so get orf moi lawn.
 * DJones gets out the deckchair
<DJones> Ooh, I can see steam coming out of your ears
<JGJones> parcel just arrived...and...it's a Raspberry Pi! Finally!
<JGJones> that would explain the steam.
<j0nr> ello rfolks
<j0nr> folks even
<j0nr> I'm getting very confused with postfix virtual domains...
<AlanBell> oimon: yes, it does
<AlanBell> through the API
<j0nr> I have a virtual_alias_domains file containing 2 different domain names... but then in main.cf, I am unsure what I should be putting in mydestination, as if I repeat myself it warns me I shouldn't put mydomain in 2 places
<mattt> j0nr: sec, i have a postfix setup somewhere here, let me look
<mattt> j0nr: i don't list my virtual domains in mydestination
<mattt> j0nr: i think i left mydestination untouched, "mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost"
<j0nr> mattt: ah I got it working now...many ways to skin a cat
<j0nr> thanks
<mattt> j0nr: good stuff
<oimon> AlanBell, ah , so it has most functionality of etherpad fat now then?
<andylockran> howdy
<andylockran> everybody well?
<AlanBell> oimon: yeah, but I think for the secure stuff you are supposed to embed it in something else
<oimon> oh :-\
<knightwise> damn its quiet
<SuperMatt> ok guys, something that has been bugging me for ages
<SuperMatt> when I change the mouse to dmz-black in gnome-tweak-tools, why is it that on the desktop and in some apps it's white, but firefox and thunderbird get it right?
<oimon> SuperMatt, after a reboot?
<SuperMatt> I'm reading somewhere that it's a compiz issue
<SuperMatt> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<oimon> SuperMatt, do you still hang out on omgubuntu irc?
<oimon> (is it still going?)
<SuperMatt> yeah I do, and yeah it is
<oimon> hmm why hasn't the market decided that a dual-sim mobile would be a good thing?
<oimon> i also notice that when i change sim i have to reauth with google
<SuperMatt> yeah, pretty nice feature, if you ask me
<oimon> argh i just realised that hullomail hasn't been notifying me of voicemails
<oimon> i have 6 months worth
<oimon> unheard
<daubers> oimon: Instant podcast!
<oimon> push notification was selected too :(
<arsen> so
<arsen> time to trial ubuntu for desktops at work :D
<oimon> arsen, been using it as sole OS at work for a few years now
<knightwise> damn
<knightwise> anyone know where i can assign a key to use the dash ?
<knightwise> when i press alt i get the hud
<knightwise> but when i press command (i'm on a mac) i dont get the dash
<knightwise> very  annoying
<oimon> a lot of my users were on kde3.x and i didn't hear a single complaint or issue when i rolled out centos 6 with KDE4.x
<davmor2> Hey everyone please goto https://apps.ubuntu.com and like the humble bundle apps on FB Canonical will donate £100 per application if we hit lots of like (can't remember the exact amount) go help the charities for free, well bah a few seconds of your time
<davmor2> feel free to pass it on too please
<oimon> won't fb do that for me :P
<davmor2> oimon: in other channels I meant
<oimon> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/646-million-linkedin-passwords-leaked-online/79290
<diplo> Cheers oimon, changing mine :)
<oimon> haven't seen the list of passwords, would like to see if mine is there
<diplo> Ah, it's one of my more obscure passwords but I'll change anyhoo :)
<oimon> just logged in but no message popped up to suggest i change it
<oimon> i did see "Your email is safe with us!
<oimon> We will not store your password or email anyone without your permission."
<diplo> yeah someone mentioned that on the link you posted
<diplo> LinkedIn are currently looking into it according to twitter
<oimon> why is chromium so lame aat remembering passwords?
<oimon> bookmarks and passwords seem half baked in chrom*
<oimon> hmm...experiencing a weird bug again where windows jump around on screen
<oimon> they jump to the bottom of screen 1
<diplo> I am trying Gnome Fallback, all my issues have since disappeared
<diplo> lock ups etc
<diplo> So defo unity/cinnamon issues
<oimon> i'm on faillback right now
<diplo> Not had a crash/lockup in 3 days now
<oimon> using a dock?
<diplo> Record, also chucked docky/gnome do on as well
<oimon> hmm
<diplo> But might remove docky
<oimon> i have gnome do/docky/gnome failback
<diplo> As gnome do is all i really need
<oimon> and pidgin, thunderbird windows unmaximised will shift so that bottom of window is touching base of screen
<oimon> diplo, how do you see what apps are open?
<oimon> without docky?
<diplo> atm have them all open overlayed
<diplo> 2 x 1920 screens helps
<diplo> But docky is still there atm
<oimon> i have this problem without docky http://ubuntuone.com/2d1dcLSwRbzxgZECzIt8Qe
<diplo> Ooh, you changed your configuration at all
<diplo> ?
<oimon> huh?
<diplo> As in your panel at the top or anything like that
<oimon> yes, everything's on top panel
<oimon> have no time for bottom panel
<AlanBell> one day Ubuntu One will stop syncing
<oimon> i only have about 40 windows open and the window list becomes a fail, hence dock
<oimon> AlanBell, what's that? end of world is nigh?
<AlanBell> it has been syncing for over a week
<AlanBell> again
<gord> got a lot to sync?
<diplo> Me either, I seem to be keeping on top of what I have open
<diplo> Also use terminator a lot
<AlanBell> gord: I have no idea, it doesn't tell you
<oimon> had that with dropbox too
<diplo> AlanBell: You can from the cli can't you ?
<gord> it does if you use magicicida
<gord> magicicada
<oimon> whatever that is, it needs a new name
<gord> at any rate if its taking that long, something has probably gone wrong
<AlanBell> stuff is happening in magicicada
<diplo> AlanBell: u1sdtool --current-transfers ?
<AlanBell> doesn't tell me what it has left to do, just a tree of files
<AlanBell> and it keeps scrolling back to the top
<diplo> Or tail -f syncdaemon.log
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026935/
 * TheOpenSourcerer did apt-get purge ubuntuone* recently. Got bored of waiting
<diplo> :P
<diplo> break anything
<diplo> ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> nope
<TheOpenSourcerer> not apparently anyway
<AlanBell> it is doing stuff, just incomprehensible numbers in that logfile
<TheOpenSourcerer> dropbox ftw
<TheOpenSourcerer> Since I got the Galaxy S3 I also got +50GB in my Dropbox account.
<oimon> dropbox took over a week to sync a few hundred mb recently for me
<diplo> ownCloud ?
<AlanBell> looks like it is this mesa tree it is hung up on, which is 4672 files totalling 188MB
<diplo> nice TheOpenSourcerer
<oimon> sparkleshare and owncloud look cool
<AlanBell> and I grabbed that tree on the 2nd of June
<diplo> Can't handle large amount of files maybe AlanBell , or finding hard to process them
<arsen> oimon  - yeah i have in the past, ive just got an interesting type of environment to migrate to ubuntu
<arsen> currently suffering at the hands of SuSE ED / ES / OpenSuSE, which is awful.
<AlanBell> this isn't a really really large amount of files, and a few hundred meg shouldn't take 4 days to upload
<arsen> when is 14.01 lts?
<AlanBell> arsen: there won't be one, 14.04 LTS will be released in April 2014 (which is what the 04 in 14.04 means)
<gord> AlanBell, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log has log files if you want to see if its confused
<daubers> arsen: It'll be 14.04 in April 2014 :) (every 2 years LTS, naming is YY.MM of release)
<arsen> aha, thanks AlanBell
<arsen> so 12.04 is a safe bet for now then :)
<arsen> i really need to install it
<arsen> i imagine unity/gnome3 will make me cry again though.
<oimon> arsen, it isnt compulsory :)
<oimon> just setup a lxde ubuntu system for my nephew, very fast
<oimon> and some of us still use the old gnome failback session
<oimon> for me, it's because of show stopper bugs
<arsen> yeah id force fallback tbh
<oimon> i have an issue where i can't see the pidgin contacts window atm :-\
<oimon> even after killing pidgin
<oimon> which is the best HIB 5 game?
<oimon> limbo looks really nice
<oimon> not sure which will work on my lappy tho
<oimon> hmm swords and sorcery looks cool too
<JGJones> oimon, Limbo is pretty good...from look of it, it doesn't appear to require anything powerful
<JGJones> I play with it on my 5 years old laptop
<oimon> yay
<oimon> sometimes they add more bits after one week..i wonder what they will add
<gord> amnesia, you should play that, in the dark. at midnight
<arsen> how do i force gnome fallback in 12.04 lts?
<JGJones> arsen: Might you be looking for Unity 2D?
<oimon> arsen, apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<arsen> thanks oimon - just discovered it:P
<oimon> beward you need to do ctrl-super-right click to delete or change a panel
<oimon> that was a killer for me ..not the sort of thing you would guess
<oimon> hmm did giffgaff just change their £5 per month unlimited data goodybag? seems to be 500mb instead
<TREllis> oimon: you mean the gigabags for mobile data outside of the goodybags?
<oimon> hmm
<oimon> TREllis, i can't find a link to those?
<oimon> i can only find the 500mb internet...i thought it was unlmited
<diplo> Unlimited on £10
<diplo> Don't it is on £5 one
 * diplo may be wrong
<diplo> http://giffgaff.com/goodybags/500mb-mobile-broadband
<diplo> That's all I can see
<oimon> oh
<arsen> how much is the unlimited
<arsen> ?
<oimon> might be enough for me if i get sip account somwhere
<arsen> £10/mo ?
<diplo> yeah
<oimon> that includes calls etc
<diplo> 300mins/unlimited texts/unlimited data
<diplo> I think
<arsen> could be interesting with a 3g tablet
<diplo> I'm on it, not had any issues with data yet
<diplo> But tbh I auto switch to wireless so I think my max data has been about 700mb
<diplo> normally 3-500mb
<oimon> f you've used up your 500 MB before your gigabag expires, we will notify you and give you a 50 MB buffer for free. Once you run out of your buffer allowance, you will be charged at 2p/MB for the life of your gigabag
<oimon> = £2 per 100mb
<oimon> so if you don't use voice/txt it's still cheaper even on a bad month
<diplo> I send 100 texts a month maybe 200 and use 25/50 mins of voice
<diplo> But for a tenner I'd rather have it so I can use if I need to
<TREllis> yeah but the whole point is you can't tether to a laptop or tablet with the goodybags that offer unlimited data, you have to use the gigabags for that.
<TREllis> so that's the restriction
<diplo> I don't but I have once or twice to grab something quickly, but I don't want to abuse it
<diplo> I think it's fair as a restriction if they are open about it
<TREllis> indeed
<diplo> Not sure how they check up on it though
<oimon> i just received a google wave update where the links are from volna.mailerlite.ru :-\
<oimon> from rizzoma ..who are they
<DJones> How do people find the speed of giffgaff? I'm thinking about changing to them when my contract is up, but this article made me wonder about changing http://www.reghardware.com/2012/05/21/review_uk_carriers_network_vs_network/page2.html
<directhex> DJones, == o2 speed.
<bigcalm> Anybody played with the sgs3 yet?
<davmor2> bigcalm: sgs3?
<bigcalm> Samsung Galaxy S 3
<dwatkins> DJones: if you're concerned with bandwidth, Three do an unlimited tarif that actually is unlimited, called all-you-can-eat
<dwatkins> bandwidth usage over time, that is, as opposed to instanteneous bandwidth
<davmor2> bigcalm: Yes I'm getting one in August even if I have to change contract to get it :D <TheOpenSourcerer> has one but isn't online currently I blame an AlanBell for that bound to be his fault
<directhex> bigcalm, sorta like an sgs2, but with a bigger cpu, and a "3!" on the back?
<bigcalm> directhex: not used an sgs2, but I hear people like it
<bigcalm> davmor2: progress, you're going to get a phone that can do stuff?!
<davmor2> bigcalm: indeed
<directhex> bigcalm, it's successful. mostly salesmen sell it as "like an iphone, but better/cheaper"
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Actually liked the look of the sgs2, shame the sgs3 is nothing like it
<davmor2> bigcalm: no it's better
 * bigcalm shrugs
<bigcalm> Poor Amo will be annoyed that he got the 1x
<bigcalm> davmor2: have there been discussions about the pie factory? (and where was it again?)
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeap it's on for this next meeting ;)
<bigcalm> Eh?
<bigcalm> Next week?
<bigcalm> I didn't see anything in the mailing list
<davmor2> bigcalm: yes the next meeting
<bigcalm> Poo
<bigcalm> I was looking forward to steak and a couple of pints
<davmor2> bigcalm: and instead you get to have a desperate dan cow pie and a couple of pints instead
<bigcalm> Yay pints
<bigcalm> davmor2: so you'll need to give me (and possibly others) details about where and when :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: I don't
<davmor2> bigcalm: Big Ron does
<davmor2> bigcalm: just look up mad o'roakes pie factory
<bigcalm> davmor2: ah, good. At least I know where now :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: well you were told it before you know
<bigcalm> davmor2: yes, and I had forgotten, hence me asking you
<bigcalm> ARGH!
<bigcalm> http://www.madorourkes.com/menus.html
<bigcalm> Just has a link to a PDF menu
<bigcalm> Sodding restaurant web sites suck
<davmor2> bigcalm: welcome to the real world
<bigcalm> It's always the case
<bigcalm> Grumb
<bigcalm> le
<bigcalm> Yikes, it's on the other side of Wolves
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeap told you head down the rabbit run will be your quickest way there
<bigcalm> I have no idea what/where the rabbit run is :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: http://goo.gl/maps/G7R1
<davmor2> bigcalm: bit like that ^
<bigcalm> davmor2: except that I'm TF10, not Telford :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: there would be tweaks at either end but that was to give you an idea of where the rabbit run was
<bigcalm> Ok, completely different road from where I am
<bigcalm> A41 is my route in
<bigcalm> Anyway. At 7pm, things are fairly easy going
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh so nowhere near telford then :P
<davmor2> bigcalm: so you are more newport way than telford then right?
<diplo> evenin all
<awilkins> o/
<awilkins> So, "Olympic Leader", pillar of community or (unpaid) shiller of corporatocracy?
<awilkins> www.london2012.com/join-in/local-leaders/
<AlanBell> unpaid shiller of corporatocracy \o/
<awilkins> Olympic / Jubilee double whammy has left me grumpier than average
<awilkins> Esp. since wifelet is a royalist fanatic for some reason
<awilkins> There must be around 20GB of Jubilee on my MythTV server
<DJones> dwatkins: The Three tariff is the one I'm thinking about, even getting a galaxy S3, its cheaper than I'm paying now
<diplo> aquarius: Nicely wrote up, didn't know about the space before grep to stop it going into history
<dwatkins> DJones: good call, 3 quid extra on top of the tenner a month for SIM only
<knightwise> yo
<knightwise> got a problem here :)
<knightwise> installed xubuntu on my imac and enabled auto login
<knightwise> now the user logs in and the desktop session freezes.
<knightwise> any idea how i can disable the auto login from the command line ?
<dwatkins> edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<dwatkins> 4) changed AutomaticLoginEnable to false
<knightwise> hmmm .. no gdm directory
<knightwise> using lubuntu and xfce on this machine
<knightwise> damn
<knightwise> i do have lightdm
<knightwise> ah wait
<knightwise> seem to have it working
<dwatkins> cool
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ubuntu UK Podcast] S05E08  Queen of the Flaming Diamond - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2012/06/06/s05e08-queen-of-the-flaming-diamond/
<Azelphur> hmm, any would be hackers have any suggestions on how I would solve this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120606_220015.jpg xD
<Azelphur> the mounting brackets stop the case from closing by like 1mm
<Azelphur> thinking I might just put a dent in the case there with a hammer
<MartijnVdS> percussive maintenance
<Azelphur> indeed xD
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Download for Ubuntu Button Campaign - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/06/download-for-ubuntu-button-campaign/
<Azelphur> hammer doesn't work very well, I'll wait till my dremel arrives and make some smooth indentations at the relevant places
<Azelphur> leave the side off for now :D
<Laney> hmm
<czajkowski> aloha
<Laney> ahoy
<ali1234> remember on the amiga how game disks never were readable on workbench? how did that work? did the games just seek to a specific offset on the raw disk and start reading? how did the developers create those disks in the first place?
<Azelphur> hmm, can anyone help me get control over my fans with PWM
<Azelphur> I'm currently being deafened by 3000RPM fans
<ali1234> maybe
<ali1234> most motherboards can only do PWM on one fan connector
<Azelphur> ali1234: I have all my fans on one connector
<Azelphur> using smart splitters
<ali1234> try a different one then
<ali1234> needs to have 4 pins
<Azelphur> the one I'm plugged into has 4 pins, all the rest have 3.
<Azelphur> my fans are all 3 pin though
<Azelphur> but I could control the speed fine when I had a fan controller
<ali1234> then you can't control them
<ali1234> unless you have a special controller
<Azelphur> urgh
<Azelphur> can I get a special controller that would allow me to control them in software?
<ali1234> sure
<Azelphur> got a link?
<ali1234> theoretically anyway
<Azelphur> :<
<ali1234> arduino.cc
<Azelphur> preferably without building it myself
<Azelphur> xD
<ali1234> i dunno
<Azelphur> ali1234: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120606_225647.jpg it works though :D
<Azelphur> just need to fit the remaining fans, and dremel a hole in the case panel so it'll go back on
<Azelphur> mainly waiting for the dremel to arrive to finish it all off, but hey it works for now
<ali1234> would you like some beans to go with that rice?
<Azelphur> I don't get that one xD
<Azelphur> ali1234: I've been told you can control 3 pin fans in software
<Laney> halp
<Laney> where's the option to turn off "What's hot on Google+"?
<dogmatic69> account -> deactivate :)
<Laney> found it
<Laney> very useful >:|
<ali1234> y u no like what's hot?
<ali1234> um... audacity has no menu bar
<ali1234> purging appmenu-gtk fixed it
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-07
<DJones> Morning all
<diplo> Morning all
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> we will have a popey in the office today :)
<AlanBell> hope he remembered the dress code
<AlanBell> top hat and tails
<popey> hah
<popey> so it's dress-down day?
 * popey removes his papal ceremonial robes
<MartijnVdS> We're not little boys, popey
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<MartijnVdS> ;)
 * daubers eats breakfast
 * mattt drinks coffee
 * TheOpenSourcerer is on coffee #3
<mattt> slow down man
 * mattt is on ginseng 1 and coffee 1
<mattt> the ginseng capsule got stuck in my throat, thought i was going to vomit ;(
<MartijnVdS> dpm
<MartijnVdS> blah
<aquarius> popey, correction to your thing about Lunduke in uupc -- the money he's getting isn't single contributions, it's people prepared to make that contribution *every month*. (Also, he's since made the target, but that was after the show was recorded and I'm sure you've seen that :))
<diplo> They do the same thing on Jupiterbroadcasting site about monthly donations
<czajkowski> aloha
<s-fox> o/ czajkowski
<TheOpenSourcerer> Another day of multiple Alans in the office.
<czajkowski> heh
<diplo> Guessing using nicknames than real names
<diplo> :)
<gord> remember the old saying, too many Alans spoil the broth
<popey> someone entered the office and spoiled it
<popey> there's now a non-alan
<s-fox> Is he wearing a name tag "not alan"
<s-fox> lol
<gord> force everyone who enters to legally change their name
<popey> no, he has a name badge "Ben"
<popey> "Ben Sherman"
<s-fox> requisition another one from HR with a new name :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> What is this "HR" you speak of?
<s-fox> "human resources" whatever that means
<gord> which ever one of you is making the tea
<MartijnVdS> it means you're just a replaceable cog in a big money-making machine
<MartijnVdS> gord: you are!
<AlanBell> choo choo
<AlanBell> a steam train just went past
<s-fox> MartijnVdS,  I agree about being a tiny little cog in a machine. Sort of scary
<JamesTait> Happy $TODAY, all!
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Monster> is anyone looking to employ a level 1 support technican in the south east area?
<czajkowski> Monster: same people as yesterday
<czajkowski> Monster: maybe have a look at http://mailman.lug.org.uk/mailman/listinfo/linuxjobs  or take into account the advice that was given to you yesterday
<Monster> You never know
<czajkowski> kinda do, we're rather regular in here
<czajkowski> especially at this hour of the day
<Monster> oh I see
<czajkowski> :)
<Monster> fair enough
<Monster> cheers for the website
<popey> Monster: do you have a CV?
<Monster> yep
<popey> Monster: there's a fair few on jobserve. go to jobserve.com and put "helpdesk" in keywords, and "south east" in Location
<Monster> ah cheers!
<davmor2> morning all
<czajkowski> davmor2: hello
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Stuart Langridge] Black triangles - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2012/06/07/black-triangles
<feisar> Morning, I set a user up with Ubuntu a few weeks back and he seems to be getting on well but he's asked for and 'online manual' for Ubuntu and Libre Office. I am used to Googling for stuff all the time but is there a central location I could point someone like this too?
<feisar> or what would be the best place to point a new user too, one who is not all that computer literate
<dogmatic69> not much is better than typing the question in google and clicking the first link
<feisar> sure, maybe Ill just give him this link and tell him to use Google also
<feisar> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<feisar> or even better this link https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/
<DJones> !manual | feisar
<lubotu3> feisar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<feisar> DJones: oh great, thanks : )
<DJones> your welcome
<feisar> should I hang on for a 12.04 version before sending to him, I mean do you know if it will be updated anytime soon?
<feisar> I'm not on 12.04 yet but am getting complaints from people I have upgraded to it that copy and paste is not working properly (not pasting between programs) is this a known thing?
<JGJones> feisar, news to me. Copy'n'paste is working perfectly fine here.
<feisar> ok thanks, it may well be that the PEBKAC
<oimon> did canonical move out of millbank?
<popey> yes
<popey> hence the party on sunday
<Seeker`> morning
<dogmatic69> I just setup a new rackspace 12.04 server and add-apt-repository command does not exist
<dogmatic69> how can I add ppa's
<directhex> wow. remember my agonizing about putting MonoGame in non-free or castrating it, last week?
<directhex> or thereabouts. time seems to have gone weird for me
<diplo> dogmatic69: Edit source.lst ?
<popey> dogmatic69: install python-software-properties
<popey> that contains add-apt-repository
<directhex> https://github.com/dellis1972/MonoGame/commit/101caae21373bdd37e7cd91f58329f7224097c69
<diplo> Or that :)
<popey> is it a cut down install?
<diplo> Not had to use any ppas on my server so hadn't tried :)
<popey> directhex: is monogame 'popular' ?
<directhex> popey: depends. is HIB5 popupar?
<popey> i mean from a developer perspecive
<directhex> reasonably. it's the lowest effort way to release a game on both xbox live and android or iphone
<directhex> which are the big target markets, really
<popey> gotcha
<directhex> that or unity3d (no, not that one), which is apprently the #1 mobile game engine, more popular than in-house engines
<popey> monogame is free, unity3d is payware isn't it?
<directhex> iirc unity3d is free if you only want to emit windows or mac binaries
<directhex> android and ios targets are payware
<dogmatic69> popey: thanks, that did the trick
<directhex> inxile is porting unity3d to linux, for wasteland 2... so with luck that should be free too
<popey> nice
<directhex> with luck, with monogame in wheezy/quetzal, it should massively lower the bar for linux game ports from indie devs
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/650588
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 650588 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on some application buttons in the launcher does not raise any window" [Medium,Fix released]
<popey> does anyone else get this issue with tomboy?
<popey> (I do on precise)
 * popey tickles gord
<directhex> i.e. any XNA game with an osx port should be able to get a port to Ubuntu almost "for free"
<directhex> i.e. rebuild, test & tweak
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<bigcalm> I know people will sneer at this question for 2 reasons, but I still need to work out what needs altering. A very old PHP web app uses globals and works when accessed via HTTP. It does not, however, work when used with HTTPS. From my debugging it looks like register_globals is being ignored. Help? :)
<directhex> i also would like a debian/ubuntu packaging addin for monodevelop - i.e. "build deb" button, "upload to ppa" button, a report which says "your package should install on the following distro releases", etc
<gord> popey, never happened to me
<bigcalm> AHA! register_globals *is* being ignored by HTTPS
<bigcalm> :(
<davmor2> bigcalm: you are being ignored by the channel if that helps ;)
<bigcalm> davmor2: used to it. But your own comment is then false
 * bigcalm hunts lunch
<dogmatic69> what is the best practice on user accounts and sudo? add ALL=(ALL)ALL or add to root group
<ali1234> i accidentally clicked update without deselecting bastion and now it's going to download 1GB of pointlessness
<ali1234> at least it does it in parallel
<directhex> popey: i also hope that easy availability on ubuntu should help encourage monogame development itself - it has a very active upstream, which is good, but some of the linux codepaths (e.g. for intel gpus) are largely untested
<ali1234> directhex: HIB5 is very popular, i think it's already beaten all the others
<directhex> ali1234: yeah, that was my point
<ali1234> of course bastion isn't compatible with monogame upstream... so there's that
<directhex> ali1234: true. should help in future though. and it'd be nice if the bastion porters were engaging actively with monogame upstream
<knightwise> eeevenin
<knightwise> afternoon i mean
<oimon> hmmm
<oimon> getting my mobile number ported but currently can join network but can't make or receive calls
<oimon> is that normal?
<andylockran> fairly I think
<andylockran> dogmatic69: I normally add to adm group
<knightwise> yep oimon it means they are switching over your number, you need to swap simcards
<andylockran> otherwise you get all your daemon accounts with sudo privs
<oimon> knightwise, i'm on the new sim already
<knightwise> just slide in the one from your new phone provider
<knightwise> ah , then all you need to do is to wait untill it becomes active
<oimon> oh
<oimon> ta
<oimon> it does join the network already
<dogmatic69> andylockran: the adm group provides sudo?
<andylockran> dogmatic69: in your sudoers config you should see an %adm entry
<dogmatic69> andylockran: ah, I have %admin and %sudo
<andylockran> admin group then is the one you'll add to
<dogmatic69> strange. there is no admin group
<andylockran> cat /etc/group | grep admin ?
<dogmatic69> lpadmin only
<ali1234> what happened to the printer config window?
<popey> ali1234:  you could have killed update manager before it finished downloading
<ali1234> nope
<popey> nope?
<ali1234> nope.
<popey> nope!
<ali1234> NOEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<popey> nope‽
<ali1234> the problem is the "system settings" printer dialogue sucks
<ali1234> and i need to be using system-config-printer
<ali1234> which actually works
<knightwise> popey: 12.04 runs pretty fast on a 4.2 gen macbok pro
<knightwise> keyboard settings arent perfect but its workable
<andylockran> I find the mouse hard to use in ubuntu on macbook
<andylockran> it doesn't act quite the same as osx
<knightwise> andylockran: the touchpad is pretty sensitive
<knightwise> i use an external mouse m that helps
<arsen> hm
<arsen> using gconf-editor i cant change settings for gnome-terminal (/apps/gnome-terminal/default) - apparently all the keys are not writeable
<davmor2> ali1234: you should of stuck to unity :P
<knightwise> hmm
<arsen> so 12.04 in a virtualbox isnt going well so far :/ maybe its me with nis breaking it
<dogmatic69> is it possible to extract particular files from a tar.gz in terminal?
<dogmatic69> or even remove files from a tar.gz in terminal
<ormiret> dogmatic69: tar's --delete option will remove files from an archive.
<ali1234> cups is now even worse :/
<davmor2> dogmatic69: yes, yes it is
<dogmatic69> davmor2: --delete is not working for me, complaining that the archive is bust
<dogmatic69> tar: www.tar.gz: Cannot read: Bad file descriptor
<dogmatic69> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<dogmatic69> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<davmor2> dogmatic69: I'd say that was broken to be honest what happens if you just try to open the tar file
<dogmatic69> davmor2: it is too big to extract everything hence wanting to clean it up
<dogmatic69> the tar is 5 gigs :/
<dogmatic69> server has 3 gigs available
<davmor2> dogmatic69: my I suggest you are screwed
<dogmatic69> yes, yes I am :/
<dogmatic69> making a new one with out the extra files.
<dogmatic69> good thing its server to server so 8mb/s download
<davmor2> dogmatic69: http://www.apl.jhu.edu/Misc/Unix-info/tar/tar_32.html --delete seems to be the only way :(
<dogmatic69> davmor2: I think the problem is that is .gz
<dogmatic69> I think --delete works on .tar
<dogmatic69> not .tar.gz
<davmor2> dogmatic69: http://justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-99659.html -f or -t may be your friend check the last comment
<dogmatic69> that is the exact post I got the error from
<bubu\a> hi guys - anyone ever had to convert a windows pk12 root cert into .pem and install it as a trusted CA root cert?
<MartijnVdS> bubu\a: openssl pkcs12 help
<MartijnVdS> bubu\a: and the files in /usr/share/doc/ca-certificates :)
<gord> bah, spotify adverts are the most annoying things in the world
<bigcalm> gord: easy way to fix that
<gord> really don't think the service is worth the money it costs though
<bigcalm> gord: then the adverts are not that annoying :)
<gord> annoy till you pay is a business model i don't wanna support either
<gord> should just renew my last.fm subscription :)
<gord> then maybe write a nicer looking client just to play it
<davmor2> gord: or just use last.fm in rhythmbox where it is available for free still
<popey> !register
<lubotu3> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gord> davmor2, sure, but rhythmbox is annoying me lately, not pretty to look at and it has this annoying clip on the title of any of your tracks
<davmor2> gord: so you just close the window once it's playing and never look at it again ever :D
<gord> pfft, then what is the point in having two monitors? one to do work on, one to show something pretty and play music!
<ali1234> if you close the window it randomy stops playing for no reason
<popey> gord: seen the new rhythmbox?
<gord> popey, nope, got a ppa?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/rhythmbox
<gord> ta
<davmor2> popey: do you have an image of it?
<popey> a screenshot?
<davmor2> popey: if you have one yes please
<popey> sure
<davmor2> popey: as in if you happen to of installed it already any chance of an screenshot of it
<popey> i dont have one, but can do
<davmor2> thanks
<gord> hum, its better
<gord> be nicer if we had spotify like dark theming for this kind of stuff
<czajkowski> Juju at your service webinar live now. http://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/49171
<popey> davmor2: http://ubuntuone.com/2SldvRBYlkZYtLDFHMWGld
<gord> might also be better if it focused a bit more on looking pretty rather than looking like a spreadsheet
<davmor2> popey: oh pretty that is a lot nicer than the current I like the inclusion of the album art by the player
<czajkowski> popey: daft question time :/ on rhythmbox my artwork appears in the bottim lower left, how did you get yours on top ?
<davmor2> czajkowski: it's a newer RB
<davmor2> czajkowski: that's why I asked for an image
<czajkowski> I'm all up to date
<czajkowski> :/
<davmor2> czajkowski: so you say, this is what being in Ireland does for you :P
<gord> czajkowski, no, newer as in, not in ubuntu
<gord> czajkowski, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/rhythmbox
<Azelphur> Can anyone tell me what the gnome display/monitors config tool is called?
<Azelphur> I don't seem to have it for some reason :(
<gord> Azelphur, gnome-control-center?
<Azelphur> gord, it doesn't appear to be in there
<gord> Azelphur, do you have a gnome-display-panel.desktop in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<Azelphur> gord, yep
<gord> Azelphur, then you have problems i can not solve
<Azelphur> weird :p
<Azelphur> on the bright side I found arandr which did the job nicely
<dogmatic69> nothing better than "1287839940 bytes received in 59.46 secs (21149.9 kB/s)"
<Azelphur> Length: 3998007296 (3.7G) [application/octet-stream]
<Azelphur> Saving to: `debian-testing-amd64-DVD-1.iso'
<Azelphur> 11% [========>                                                                            ] 450,190,408 22.2M/s  eta 2m 54s
<Azelphur> dogmatic69, sure there is ;)
<dogmatic69> :/
<dogmatic69> 2.1M faster
<Azelphur> hehe
<dogmatic69> Maybe mine was still warming up :)
<Azelphur> anyone happen to know how to get on a ppa for the latest kernels?
<dogmatic69> mysql importing a 1.2 gig file
<dogmatic69> server has 250mb ram and swapping hard
<dogmatic69> 400/500mb swap
<dogmatic69> cherokee still dispatching web requests :D
<Azelphur> dogmatic69, haha, this is a huge dedicated server in internap NYC with all the trimmings
<Azelphur> tier 1 1gbit/sec
<davmor2> bigcalm: Welcome to the sgs3 suffering camp
<Azelphur> suffering?
<Azelphur> your talking about a galaxy s3?
<davmor2> Azelphur: Want one can't have one cause contract isn't quite there yet
<Azelphur> haha
<davmor2> Azelphur: You can mock the afflicted but there are more of us than there is of you ;)
<Azelphur> xD
<Azelphur> I still have my HTC Desire Z
<Azelphur> won't buy nothing without a physical keyboard :)
<davmor2> Azelphur: I'm on an Motorola Milestone
<davmor2> Azelphur: the screen on the s3 is big enough for me to not have issues typing on which is the only reason why I'm looking at it
<Azelphur> hehe, I like emulators and stuff on my phone, plus typing is much faster on a physical keyboard no matter how good the touch screen is
<dogmatic69> Azelphur: mine is a tiny 256mb rackspace server in london
<Azelphur> :)
<dogmatic69> connecting to so other server that must be in london too.
<dogmatic69> normal dl like wget foobar is 10mb/s
<dogmatic69> or 8ish
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> does anyone know if there is a PPA to put me on the latest kernel builds
<aquarius> popey, ping?
<popey> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> popey, if someone's got ubuntu in a vmware fusion vm on a macbook, and they'd like rhythmbox in Ubuntu to be able to see the music in iTunes on the mac via daap sharing, is that doable?
<aquarius> popey, it doesn't work out of the box, but I don't really understand how fusion does networking
<popey> yeah, should be do-able
<popey> i dont know vmware so dunno how, but there must be some kind of "bridged" network
<popey> rather than "NAT"
<aquarius> aha, bridge, that sounds like a usefully magic word to google for ;)
<popey> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws4/doc/network_bridged_ws.html looks plausible
<aquarius> does zeroconf magicness work over a bridged network??
<aquarius> this stuff is all a deep mystery to me ;-)
<aquarius> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1003814 seems relevat, I think
<MartijnVdS> bridge, it should
<popey> aquarius: its not that it needs bridged network
<popey> its that the two devices need to be on the 'same' network
<popey> avahi/zeroconf/bonjour _only_ work on one network
<popey> they don't traverse networks
<MartijnVdS> and a bridge is like a switch/hub
<MartijnVdS> popey: s/network/broadcast domain/ for more precise definition :)
<popey> and a vm usually has a different IP address range (like 10.0.0.2) by default, so on a different network
<popey> yeah, terminology fail
<aquarius> bah, just tried turning on bridge networking and it didn't work
<AlanBell> I will try it with virtualbox in a sec, just downloaded a quantal iso
<AlanBell> aquarius: wired or wireless?
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: can you see broadcasts from the vm in the lan?
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: then bonjour should work..
<AlanBell> wireless bridging used to be problematic as wifi routers got upset with devices wanting multiple IP addresses
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: especially if they're on the same IP ranges, etc.
<aquarius> AlanBell, um, it's wireless, but I just want to zeroconf talk to the host machine
<aquarius> so not over the actual network at all
<AlanBell> aquarius: sure, but did both get an IP address from the wireless router?
<aquarius> MartijnVdS, I have no idea how to answer that question :)
<aquarius> AlanBell, er, dunno, will find out
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: (a) are all machines (virtual and physical) in the same IP network
<aquarius> MartijnVdS, I shall ask him to find out what the IP of the ubuntu vm is :)
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: (b) if you run tshark (or whatever other sniffer) on one of the machines, can you see broadcast packets sent by the others
<MartijnVdS> aquarius: if both are "yes" and it still doesn't work... that would be very weird
 * AlanBell installs quantal
 * AlanBell must fix that loopy "replace windows with Ubuntu" string in ubiquity
 * AlanBell bzr branches ubiquity
<aquarius> MartijnVdS, they are both on the same subnet
<popey> and itunes is running?
<directhex> anyone have a use for a third off at http://www.logitech.com/349/7300 ?
 * popey bets Azelphur would directhex  or maybe even ali1234 
<aquarius> popey, yep
<popey> interesting
<aquarius> popey, and itunes on this mac can see a shared library from the mac mini on the same network
<popey> i can't see the macs on my network either at the moment
<aquarius> but ubuntu can't see either
<aquarius> (in rhythmbox)
 * popey goes to check a mac is on
<popey> it was not
<popey> sommat wrong here, i cant see the mac
<popey> oh, different networks
<popey> yup works
<popey> now they are on the same LAN ☺
 * AlanBell has installed quantal
<popey> aquarius: enabled the daap plugin?
<aquarius> popey, yep, I tried that
<popey> and they both deffo have the same IP range?
<AlanBell> tried manually connecting to the DAAP share with the rhythmbox menu option?
<popey> are you sat at it or is this remote hands you're proxying?
<MartijnVdS> Isn't newer iTunes "protected" by apple?
<MartijnVdS> so it's not usable by free software
<popey> doesnt look like it
<popey> i can see it here in RB
<AlanBell> no, it is an open protocol MartijnVdS
<popey> oh hang on
<MartijnVdS> It used to work, but it broke in iTunes 8 or 9
<popey> "Could not connect to shared music"
<popey> when i actually click on it
<MartijnVdS> With iTunes 7.0, a new 'Client-DAAP-Validation' header hash is needed when connecting to an iTunes 7.0 server. This does not affect third-party DAAP servers, but all current DAAP clients (including official iTunes before iTunes 7.0) will fail to connect to an iTunes 7.0 server, receiving a '403 Forbidden' HTTP error. The iTunes 7.0 authentication traffic analysis seem to indicate that a certificate exchange is performed to calculate the hash s
<MartijnVdS> As of June 2010, the iTunes 7.0 DAAP authentication still hasn't been reverse engineered, so no third-party application can stream from iTunes 7.x, 8.x, 9.x or 10.x servers
<AlanBell> ooh, that isn't so good
<MartijnVdS> my NAS has a built in "itunes" server that works
<MartijnVdS> but that's not an official APple one
<aquarius> popey, they have the same, ya -- 192.168.1.70 is the mac, .1.71 is the ubutnu vm
<aquarius> popey, it's remote hands being proxied ;)
<aquarius> popey, I can't even see it
<datadave> newbie to ubuntu here in manchester...
<aquarius> popey, (can't even see the share, I mean)
<AlanBell> in ubiquity there is a really annoying lable, the definition of it is
<AlanBell>                             <property name="label" translatable="yes">Replace Windows with Ubuntu</property>
<popey> hi datadave
<datadave> hey
<popey> AlanBell: why is that annoying?
<AlanBell> it is utterly wrong as I never use windows and it is the lable for replacing the previous operating system with Ubuntu - not just windows
<AlanBell> orca reads it, but it isn't displayed on screen
<popey> hah
<datadave> i dont know where to start
<popey> datadave: welcome to our world ☺
<AlanBell> o/ datadave
<datadave> im liking it so far
<popey> thats a good start
<datadave> i have it installed on dell latitude d600
<datadave> not sure what i want to do with it
<popey> datadave: who will own the laptop? you?
<datadave> me
<datadave> i have used transmission, browsed the web, thats about it
<popey> winner ☺
<daubers> evening
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/ubiquity/fix1010179/+merge/109224 lets see what happens with that
<Azelphur> popey / directhex  haha nice, unfortunately I already have it all :(
 * TheOpenSourcerer wonders if popey has put his suitcases away yet?
<DJones> i wish manufacturers wouldn't require you to connect a device to a windows machine to register and authenticate it
<dogmatic69> DJones: everyone has windows...
<dogmatic69> try using a new iPhone when you are not interested in mac, or windows :/
<shauno> they don't actually require that anymore
<gord> i just can't get it out of my head that windows 8's theming just looks like that horrible default theme gtk uses when gnome-settings-daemon dies
<dogmatic69> is there a safe easy way to remove encrypted home dir?
<dogmatic69> just want it normal :/
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-08
<yothsoggoth> On the mailing list, is top or bottom posting preferred? I remember there being a big discussion about it a while ago, but I can't remember the outcome
<IdleOne> I prefer top posting
<Azelphur> man, my life was almost over for a second there XD
<Azelphur> 8800GT finally gave up...I almost had to go down to two monitors
<Azelphur> but I got the 9500GT out of the TV and I'm back in business
<ging> out of the TV?
<ali1234> http://ubuntuone.com/6N2DJGKmKBS6yovnomH9GG
<ali1234> WHY IS IT SO BIG?
<Knightwise> good marketing !
<ali1234> i bet it doesn't do that on unity
<ali1234> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=315893
<lubotu3> Debian bug 315893 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel: svg-icons don't scale properly" [Minor,Open]
<ali1234> hmm,nope
 * Knightwise sighs .. Conky .. me love you and your freaky dials
<ali1234> well this is odd
<Knightwise> does anybody know if its hard to recompile conky for ppc ?
<Knightwise> i would like to get those dails running on my G4 imac
<ali1234> ah, i found the problem
<ali1234> it's a bug in supermeatboy packaging
<Knightwise> supermeatboy
<Knightwise> sounds ... wrong :p
<ali1234> "Super Meat Boy is a tough as nails platformer where you play as an
<ali1234> animated cube of meat who's trying to save his girlfriend (who
<ali1234> happens to be made of bandages) from an evil fetus in a jar wearing a
<ali1234> tux."
<Knightwise> i think LSD is part of the game designers foodgroups
<ali1234> hmm i think i borked launchpad
<ali1234> i can sort of see supermeatboy if i go to "also affects distribution" and search for it, but i can't add it because it isn't in any distribution
<ali1234> bug 1010336
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1010336 in Launchpad itself "braid, supermeatboy etc show up in "also affects distribution" search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010336
<diplo> Morning all
<DJones> Morning
<mattt> morning all
<christel> good morning pretties
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> christel: hows you my dearest?
<christel> i am well! thyself? :)
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> I may strangle the mothership
<christel> oooh? :)
<AlanBell> morning all
<christel> good morning AlanBell :)
<ali1234> does anyone know where super meat boy saves game data?
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: "strings" the binary and grep? ;)
<Knightwise> morrrnin
 * Ng sulks at the Orange San Diego. I was all excited about the idea of grabbing a Medfield device for £200, but it's running an ancient Android version :<
<diplo> Ng: They are upgrading it shortly from what I read
<Ng> diplo: oh really
<MartijnVdS> howdy Knightwise
<diplo> yeah, trying to find my source :)
<Ng> 'Asked if San Diego buyers could expect an Ice Cream Sandwich upgrade this summer, [general manager of Intel’s Mobile and Communications Group] Bell replied: “The next quarter is my guess.”'
<diplo> hough an Orange representative told us that Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich (ICS) will arrive, but only in October, at which point Android 4.0 ICS will have been out for almost a year.
<diplo> Source: The Inquirer (http://s.tt/1d4MW)
<Ng> ouch
<Ng> that's so insane
<Ng> Jelly Bean will be announced in like 3 weeks and will presumably ship in about October
<Ng> I wonder if you can root it and install a vanilla image
<diplo> I'd say 99% likely hood, all depends whether xda devs or cyagen mods get their hands on one
<diplo> I guess
<popey> is that the intel phone?
<popey> why on earth would you want such a thing?
<diplo> Cheapness I guess
<Ng> popey: I'm curious at the idea of a tiny £200 x86 device with all sorts of radios and a built-in UPS
<Ng> popey: also, tony is in the office!
<popey> he is!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> whoo 3 day weeks fly :)
 * AlanBell votes for more 3 day weeks
<christel> yes, lets have one every week
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<ali1234> popey: what do you think of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1010336 is it really a bug?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1010336 in Launchpad itself "braid, supermeatboy etc show up in "also affects distribution" search" [Undecided,New]
 * diplo +1's AlanBell :)
<gord> can we also have some bank holidays still so then there are 2 day weeks?
<diplo> Such great ideas!!
<diplo> :P
<diplo> Well I am much more knowledgeable on uefi
<popey> ali1234: not sure.. maybe ask in #launchpad ?
 * AlanBell installs the U1 "are you even trying?" indicator
<daubers> o/
<bigcalm> AlanBell: the what now?
<diplo> daubers: All moved in to new place now ?
<daubers> diplo: More or less. Dropping off the keys to the old flat at lunchtime
<daubers> about a dozen boxes left to sort out
<ali1234> U1 is acting weird with publishing files again
<ali1234> it keeps forgetting that a file is published if i reopen nautilus
<diplo> Nice, it's good once everything is complete
<AlanBell> bigcalm: U1 takes days to upload files for me (I added a folder on sunday, it completed on tuesday)
<bigcalm> Nice
<AlanBell> I added some stuff to the folder yesterday and it is still "starting"
<popey> → #ubuntuone
<bigcalm> This is an odd situation. I really can't do any work until I get replies from two emails. Maybe I should have some breakfast
 * bigcalm zooms off to subway :D
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MartijnVdS> \o
<brobostigon> o/
<davmor2> morning all
 * gord has weird diy japanese candy mid morning snack
 * AlanBell dips into the official company biscuit tin
 * gord calls embezzlement on AlanBell 
<AlanBell> anyone got tips on things to monitor with nagios?
<AlanBell> doing number of users/load/disk space/number of procs at the moment
<AlanBell> just working out how to do memory/swap
<diplo> AlanBell: I do basics until the needs arises, so anything that may cause the server we are using issues
<diplo> I don't go full on with every server
<diplo> So a lot I just monitor that they are up and running, and / or that vital services are running like httpd etc
<Laney> bristol: a wet and windy city.
<diplo> It was awful last night Laney
<diplo> Drove back from the cinema there, trees/branches etc everywhere :/
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> this is my first time visiting \o/
<diplo> Bath is nicer, not a great fan of Bristol
<diplo> Work or play?
<Laney> play
<diplo> Visiting anywhere in particular ?
<diplo> I live about 20 miles away I guess, otherside of Bath
<Laney> no really specific plans
<Laney> we have a friend who runs a cafe, will be visiting their today
<Laney> otherwise various explorations. someone recommended we check out the 'bear pit'
<Laney> gotta dash! speak later
<diplo> have fun!
<arsen_> AlanBell  - are you setting it up for the first time? i'd research icinga if i were you, having spent years suffering nagios :P
<AlanBell> arsen_: well I wanted to use stuff in the repos
<arsen_> though you can monitor any infrastructure, from exchange mail queues to simple server stats, cross site is always important to ensure nagios is up, as are other locations
<AlanBell> exchange mail queues is something I don't need to worry about :)
<arsen_> uptime, disks, mem, load, tcp ports and running services (apache/postfix/sendmail whatever)
<AlanBell> and yeah, the nagios server is not where the things being monitored are
<arsen_> also mk multisite is worth a look too.
<arsen_> rrdtool for graphs also.
<AlanBell> would like some more pretty graphs
<AlanBell> nagios is kind of traffic lights only rather than squiggly graphs from what I have seen so far
<popey> cacti
<arsen_> http://docs.pnp4nagios.org/pnp-0.6/start
<popey> for graphs
<arsen_> pnp4nagios is also popular
<arsen_> cacti was what i was trying to remmeber earlier :D
<arsen_> there's another opensource graphing system i cant remember what it's called :/
<arsen_> but its awesome for building quick graphs and overlaying multiple sources etc
<diplo> AlanBell: Not sure if you saw my message a few days ago but Icinga do have a PPA
<daubers> I never liked cacti (or rrdtool)
<diplo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icinga
<arsen_> maybe i was thinking of graphpite
<AlanBell> yeah, so not in the repos ;)
<arsen_> icinga is a fork, looks much more modern
<arsen_> nagios is a bit clunky in the way it works, check_mk is much better if you're going to use it extensively
<AlanBell> what do you install on the things you are monitoring for icinga?
<AlanBell> does it talk to the nagios-nrpe-server agent or have it's own thing?
<arsen_> not sure :)
<arsen_> ive just been advised to look into icinga
<diplo> I keep meaning to try it, but Nagios works ok :)
<mungojerry> when i connect a wired network connection, the option to connect to a vpn goes away..normal?
<popey> bug 115750 perhaps?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 5364 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #115750 Can't use static ip address with network-manager (and thus no VPN connections menu for static users)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5364
<popey> no
<popey> bug 980555
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 980555 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Missing options in network-manger on boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980555
<mungojerry> cheers popey, i'm running gnome-failback so i'll log out later to try in unity3d
<TheOpenSourcerer> I had the VPN settings thing disappear on me. IIRC after a restart it came back.
<mungojerry> TheOpenSourcerer, on a wired connection?
<mungojerry> i see it on wireless
<mungojerry> TheOpenSourcerer, works after a restart, cheers :D
<mungojerry> bit buggy that
<jussi> DJones: btw, is your first name david?
<DJones> Yep
<mungojerry> i'll be glad when this debconf window stops appearing multiple times while installing packages in software center. has plagued me on loads of machines i've used
<mungojerry> (know bug)
<jussi> so then you are "Davey Jones" ? :D
<DJones> Yes, I was the Monkey that couldn't sing, lost my locker and changed my name to david bowie
<gord> ah, so overcast you have to put the lights on, this is the british summer i know
<bigcalm> \o/
<bigcalm> gord: coming to the workplace day next week?
<gord> not if the weather is like this ;) where is it now anyway? thought we got kicked out of the little area
<davmor2> gord: it's in the cafe bit
<bigcalm> We're in the cafe, it's ok
<davmor2> gord: much warmer
<bigcalm> Heh
<gord> do we not have anywhere else we can go? i mean if we are gonna be in the cafe we might as well be in starbucks or something that has nicer coffee ;)
<davmor2> mungojerry's nick still makes me think of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E
<bigcalm> gord: and much more expensive?
<bigcalm> I get the feeling that the people I'm emailing are at lunch
<bigcalm> Maybe I should do the same
<oimon2> the next version of windows server will have metro UI LOL
<diplo> Really?!?
<diplo> I thought with things like core they might slowly drop some of the swishy stuff that I thought might make it's way
<oimon2> thats what a MS person told me
<christel> CHOO CHOO
<oimon2> means they aren't just planningthat it is used  for tablets
<diplo> Did you say, 'Dear god NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' Or of that ilk ?
<AlanBell> don't see why a server shouldn't have a UI
<diplo> Not against a UI, just not metro
<AlanBell> the novell netware server had an excellent server UI
<AlanBell> are you on a train christel?
<popey> ahhhh, netware 3.. happy days
<diplo> In my Ubuntu Server survery I said I really think they should make more admin tools for servers for the GUI using Rapache as an example
<christel> no, i just excitedly remembered we will go on the RAT soon-ish!
<christel> \o/
<diplo> My compnay I used to work for would have more happily used it I reckon, just didn't like me and colleague being the only ones who could 'do' CLI stuff
<oimon2> i'm setting up some windows infrastrcture. it takes 30 VMs to do what about 3-5 would do on linux
<AlanBell> netware 3.12 with a 50Ω terminator that goes on your keyring
<AlanBell> christel: yay, RAT
<christel> hooray :D
<diplo> I only ever saw Novell roaming profiles stuff at Wiltshire college and that was about as close as I ever got to it
<davmor2> I hate windows it takes so long to do anything with it
<diplo> Dunno, I think all these things have there places.
<diplo> When you receive an email, the time that you get in the client is picked up from when the email was sent, or when it was received to the client or the mail server ?
<diplo> I've just received an email timed 08:11, but it's 14:56
<diplo> Never had this before, so not looked into it :)
<AlanBell> diplo: view the full headers, there is normally a heap of timestamps
<diplo> yeah, time is 13:58 or something close to that, was my first port of call
<diplo> Was wondering where the 8am part was read from
<diplo> Checked the time on the mail server as well, and had a few other emails
 * diplo goggles
<oimon2> this wind is crazt
<oimon2> considering it's june
<oimon2> had to work from home cos a tree blew on my line...it's like an epsiode of thomas the tank engine
<diplo> I drove back from the cinema last night near 11:30 ish
<oimon2> working from home is great cos every 1/2 hour my 2yr old runs in for a cuddle and to jump on me
<diplo> Branches / trees down all over
<oimon2> the rain is sideways atm
<DJones> oimon2: Are you lying on your side? The rain here is vertical
<DJones> There's hardly any wind near us
<diplo> Blowing a gail nr bath
<diplo> had a few branches off big tree here today
<diplo> not as bad as oimon2 though
<DJones> oimon2: Where abouts are you
<oimon2> ewww i think i might have to reinstall this box, since installing xfce , my unity notifcations have become xfce ones
<oimon2> n london DJones
<DJones> That explains it, its down south :) One of the people I work with was invited to a wedding on teh south coast today but couldn't go, a beach wedding, definately not the best day for that
<oimon2> it's like october
<oimon2> why does everyone on my train have "beats" headphones?
<gord> because they are damn good. also mr Dre sponsors them
<oimon2> how does everyone know they are good ?
<oimon2> and are they better than the rest?
<oimon2> ipod earphones are terrible, but everyone wore those
<gord> review sites? trying them on from a friend?
<gord> i tried on a friends
<gord> bass is incredible, no headphones i ever tried can reproduce the bass quite like them
<yothsoggoth> personally I usually choose headphones that I like the look of, most of my music is terrible quality anyway because I'm too lazy to re-rip all the stuff I ripped years ago
<oimon2> bass is overated :P
<diplo> Owned by HTC now aren't they, or did they just license it
<oimon2> 50% owned
<gord> they probably just licence it
<oimon2> i'm surprised because headphones onthe train used to be uncommon
<oimon2> then suddenly everyone has them
<oimon2> even plugged in their phone (therefore probably low qualioty encoding)
<gord> those particular headphones are a luxury though, much more expensive then they are worth
<diplo> May take a look, I want a decent set for the bike/walking
<oimon2> ah ok
<oimon2> so partly a fashion /status symvol
<gord> they are fantastic, but not worth what you pay
<oimon2> how much are they?
<oimon2> i do sound engineering on the weekends, but headphone quality is something slightly different when you're on the mixing desk
<gord> £223 on amazon
<oimon2> oof
<gord> 150 quid for the smaller ones
<gord> the 223 is on offer too, normally £279.95
<oimon2> quite different from the naff ipod ear piece
<oimon2> with their nasty leaky sound
<diplo> I spent £80 on my headphones for gaming ten years ago and it nearly made me cry
<gord> ipod earphones are just terrible, no idea why anyone would subject themselves to those
<diplo> But were and probably still are the best pair I ever bought
<oimon2> it's like they are inside out
<diplo> But £223 is just to extreme for me
<oimon2> i like sennheiser
<diplo> I'm stuck with ipod ones at the mo, lost my others :(
<diplo> These were Plantronics, not even sure if it's still going
<oimon2> i wonder how much the dre fella gets for having his name on them. it's not like he made them or anyting
<diplo> USB set that had some gizmo to make it sound better within the cable
<gord> sennheiser are great, but i've had a niggle that annoys me about every single set of sennheiser cans i bought... it bugs me enough until i upgrade to a more expensive pair. its a scam i tell you
<oimon2> what niggle?
<gord> oh my current pair, the bass is pretty terrible
<oimon2> i have some of their cheap in ear ones
<gord> for in ear stuff i've found sony to be better for a similar price
<oimon2> pretty happy except when the cable bounces against my jacket it makes noise
<gord> but i don't get in ear anymore, they never come with detachable leads so they die far too quickly
<oimon2> my colleague has detachable ones
<gord> using http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-NC60-Quality-Cancelling-Headphones/dp/B000OQ5OO mostly these days, fantastic for the plane
<oimon2> working from home is a fail when the adsl keeps going wobbly
<diplo> £85 :(
<czajkowski> thats not bad
<diplo> Can't wait till I'm better off again
<czajkowski> if you use something a lot and it's good and comfortable why not pay for it
<czajkowski> and quality is important imo
<czajkowski> I'd rather pay more for something than replace something over and over as it was cheap
<diplo> Oh I would, but I now live on £300 a month after bills to feed me and kids and fuel. It's a got to be seriously needed for me to buy stuff now :(
<oimon2> mine cost around £20 and are quite good imo
<czajkowski> diplo: nods
<gord> czajkowski, yeah, i was paying way too much replacing cheap rubbish every year, these have lasted a good while and will last a good while longer
<diplo> Appointment with mortage advisor on Tuesday though
 * oimon2 keeps stuff like new
<oimon2> for years
 * diplo hopes to be £250 better off at the end of July each month
<oimon2> IBM remote console =epic fail
<czajkowski> gord: until the cat gets at them and chews them
<daubers> diplo: New house? Or just remortgage?
<gord> czajkowski, replaceable lead :) just get another 3.5mm cable and fixed
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> my orange ones have an uber long cable
<czajkowski> very handy till I forget they ar eplugged in and go walk about and yank em off my noggin
<diplo> Remortage daubers
<diplo> My five year fixed finishes on July 31st
<oimon2> if my adsl goes down due to high errors, noise etc and requires reboot, would you blame the  line or the modem?
<diplo> Paying £850 a month at the mo, last time I spoke to them they were sure it would be more like £600
<gord> both
<diplo> Will be the best thing that's happened to me in the last two years
<diplo> May be able to afford to come out to one of the next meet ups then
<daubers> diplo: \o/
<diplo> Not used to living on nothing, was a big wake up call
<ali1234> oimon yes, both
<ali1234> actually it is most likely caused by incompatibility between your modem and the dslam
<oimon2> i don't usually get errors
<ali1234> it only just started happening?
<oimon2> but suddenly after 20hrs my line goes down and a reboot of the modem fixes it
<oimon2> not really, been happening for ages
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> so that's typical
<oimon2> i just don't notice it much cos i'm at work in the day
<ali1234> you don't get errors, it just stops working, usually in the middle of the day
<ali1234> this is exactly what happened to me
<oimon2> day or night, i do get errors
<oimon2> when i check the status page there are
<ali1234> yes but errors are recoverable
<Azelphur> my poor 8800GT suffered a serious case of melting. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120607_151219.jpg :(
<ali1234> so, what modem do you have and what type of ADSL?
<oimon2> there are CRC error up and FEC down values quite high
<oimon2> hauwei hg250b and talk talk
<ali1234> basically what happened was something like this
<ali1234> first there was ADSL and everything was fine
<ali1234> they they made ADSL2+, and there are two manufacturers of DSLAM
<ali1234> and they're supposed to be compatible, but they are not
<ali1234> ADSL2+ modems are all designed to work with one or the other because, funnily enough, their chipsets are designed by the same people as the DSLAMs
<ali1234> if you mix them, you get exactly what you are seeing: disconnections every few hours that require a reboot
<ali1234> and then you also have the ADSL modems with firmware upgrades to support 2+ which do exactly the same thing
<oimon2> talktalk specify only certain modems to work with their service
<oimon2> although i've had mine a while so maybe they've moved on
<ali1234> and also ADSL2+ modems forced to use ADSL(1) because of a bad quality line will also do it
<oimon2> they supplie the modem
<oimon2> it's a ADSL2 one
<ali1234> so, if your line is ADSL(1) you won't get disconnections with an ADSL(1) modem, but you will with an ADSL2+ one
<oimon2> its a adsl2 line
<oimon2> well i assume..
<ali1234> so given all that nonsense, this is what happened to me
<ali1234> my ISP was ADSL(1)
<ali1234> then they moved to ADSL2+ and my modem mysteriously started disconnecting me
<ali1234> then i discovered all of the above and bought a new one
<oimon2> ah,m thats differnt
<ali1234> but something else: when the ISP switched, they also switched to unbundled
<oimon2> talktalk gave me a modem that works with their adsl2 service
<oimon2> however 3 years later i wonder if stuff has changed
<ali1234> before they used BT DSLAMs, after they used cable and wireless
<ali1234> and guess what... BT and C&W use the two incompatible systems
<ali1234> and of course this happened when they got bought by another bigger ISP
<ali1234> another thing is that the ISP likes to tweak the training algorithm to give you absolute maximum speed at the cost of stability
<ali1234> so the line gets more and more unstable over time, until you ring up and complain and they manually lower it
<oimon2> maybe thats the case
<oimon2> i've never rung my isp
<ali1234> talktalk are pretty useless
<ali1234> you ring them and they are really helpful and seem to understand and say they'll fix it, and then nothing happens... repeatedly
<dogmatic69> cant log into clients server... 'Too many authentication failures for root'. obviously they use the 'root' account, with ssh on 22 with pw login
<ali1234> hey, is there a website like etherpad, but it's a hexeditor?
<diplo> dogmatic69: They do here where I work :/
<diplo> Slowly getting them to change
<dogmatic69> :/
<dogmatic69> is there a way to clear this so I can scp? I am logged in on another terminal so can do anything needed
<diplo> Remove from known_hosts?
 * dogmatic69 installed fail2ban in the mean time, changed ssh keys
<dogmatic69> ?
<dogmatic69> how will that help?
<diplo> not sure actually, thinking of soemthing else
<diplo> :D
<diplo> 2 secs
<diplo> normally when I get that it just disconnects, not stops me from logging on
<dogmatic69> there must be a log / counter on the box that says user root failed x logins
<diplo> need fail2ban or the like to stop it i thought
<dogmatic69> ye, 'received disconnect from <ip> too many auth failures for root'
<ali1234> what can it mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030504/
<diplo> MaxAuthTries 30
<dogmatic69> is that in ssh?
<dogmatic69> ssh config*
<diplo> ssh -vvv and get the verbose output
<diplo> yeah
<diplo> But I'd see what it's actually doing
<dogmatic69> ah, I will just make that 5000 or something for now
<diplo> Do you want to login as root ?
<dogmatic69> diplo: that is the only account
<dogmatic69> ssh -vvv does some handshake, offers a few keys then dies
<diplo> PermitRootLogin is set to yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<dogmatic69> been using the account for days like this
<Azelphur> Hmm, Nautilus isn't showing any of my drives
<Azelphur> and when I go to "Go > Computer" it says "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations"
<diplo> Restarted sshd yet dogmatic69 ?
<diplo> drive=`echo -n $drivelong|cut -c2-$endchar|small`
<diplo> Anyone know what small is ?
<AlanBell> small is one of Rabbit's friends and relations
<diplo> bah, internal script :/
<dogmatic69> diplo: ye
<dogmatic69> not made a diff
<diplo> and upped the max permitted logins ?
<dogmatic69> no
<dogmatic69> My internet is messing about
<dogmatic69> damn terminal keeps locking up
<DJones> popey: You were looking for a case for you pi http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1354
<TheOpenSourcerer> Quick q for python gurus...how do I open then iterate over a file (containing a json structure) like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030569/
<TheOpenSourcerer> I have the simplejson module
<ali1234> easy
<ali1234> simplejson gives you a dictionary object
<ali1234> according to that paste you have a dictionary with one object called "data" which is a list of dictionaries
<ali1234> so you'd do for item in json['data']: for key,value in item.iterkeys(): print key, value
<ali1234> more likely though, if it's a list of similar objects, you just want to iterate the top level list
<TheOpenSourcerer>     for item in json['data']:
<TheOpenSourcerer> TypeError: 'module' object has no attribute '__getitem__'
<ali1234> um
<ali1234> yeah don't call it json
<ali1234> call it my_json_response
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh I see.
<ali1234> to actually read the file you do simplejson.loads(file('filename', 'r').read())
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmmm, I am doing
<ali1234> and then that returns the my_json_object you need
<TheOpenSourcerer>     json_data = json.load(open('test.json'))
<ali1234> wrong
<ali1234> well, apparently that does work too
<TheOpenSourcerer> nah - I'm getting:
<TheOpenSourcerer>     for item in json_data['data']:
<TheOpenSourcerer> KeyError: 'data'
<ali1234> it's probably nested somehow
<ali1234> just print the whole thing
<ali1234> print json_data
<ali1234> and see what it says
<TheOpenSourcerer> Thanks - my bad... Wrong file :-(
<ali1234> just remember [] means list and {} means dictionary. and you iterate a dictionary with iteritems() iterkeys() or itervalues()
<ali1234> and if you forget this stuff you can just open python console and do help({}) or help([])
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty
 * TheOpenSourcerer now goes and googles "ValueError: too many values to unpack"
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: that means you have fewer (or more) values before the = than after
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: (a, b) = (c, d, e)
<ali1234> if you do: for x in d.iteritems(): you will see that
<ali1234> because iteritems() returns (key, value) tuples
<ali1234> oh wait, no you won't
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030591/
<ali1234> it will just put them in x
<ali1234> however, if you put x, you would :)
<ali1234> hmm are all items really dicts?
<ali1234> maybe some are lists?
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's a fairly big file... 3.5MB
<ali1234> you can never tell with json... it is freeform
<ali1234> which line errors?
<TheOpenSourcerer> I need to iterate over it and then send "row" each line over REST
<TheOpenSourcerer>         for key,value in item.iterkeys():
<TheOpenSourcerer> That one ^--^
<ali1234> oh wait
<ali1234> iteritems()
<ali1234> not keys
<TheOpenSourcerer> ah.
<ali1234> iterkeys() just gives you... they keys and not the values
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yay :-)
<ali1234> hmm... why would you make a file format that has array length followed by the array items, and then include a load of empty 0 values?
<ali1234> it makes no sense
<ali1234> either null pad it, or hrow away the 0s
<bigcalm> 2-3 hoursish to pub o'clock. Damn you time for being so slow
<MartijnVdS> vr jun  8 18:11:50 CEST 2012
 * bigcalm tickles MartijnVdS  with some i18n 
<MartijnVdS> Fri Jun  8 18:13:18 CEST 2012
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> I like that i18n is correct for both British and American English
 * bigcalm grrs at mysql
<bigcalm> Help is welcomed ;)
 * christel helps bigcalm grr
<bigcalm> I can use GROUP BY to limit the data I get back from a query, but it ignores an ORDER BY and always returns the same result :(
<bigcalm> christel: oh, yes please :D
<christel> ;)
 * bigcalm kippers mysql
<bigcalm> Don't need this on a Friday evening
<davmor2> bigcalm: you know one of these days I'm going to meet your mrs and I'm gonna tell her that you "yes please" other women on irc channels :P
<bigcalm> Spoil sport
<Azelphur> wow, first release of conky in 2 years :o
<directhex> is it a particularly conky release, filled with extra conkitude?
<Azelphur> I believe so :o
<dogmatic69> about to signup for bt infinity. any recommendations? Requirements are phone + fastest internet possible :)
<directhex> dogmatic69, it's fine, as long as you never need to talk to a human.
<directhex> dogmatic69, bt's support is dreadful, but the service works great
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: plus.net is the same thing
<AlanBell> but with less obnoxious customer service
<directhex> dogmatic69, oh, one tip: the "lots of roaming wifi" they include has a smallprint requirement: you need to offer your home wifi up as a public hotspot. which is opt-out.
<directhex> AlanBell, and with a bandwidth cap.
<AlanBell> of 120GB
<directhex> at 80mbit, that's gone pretty quick
<directhex> less than 4 hours, on my 76mbit connection, in fact
<ing_> hello everybody! i have a bad problem with the installation!
<ing_> actually i have a totally new pc...a FUJITSU ESPRIMO HP300
<ing_> it is totally new and i'm not new with ubuntu. So, i have big problem 'cause when i put the installation cd inside and the pc start to load from cd everything stop to work
<dogmatic69> directhex: my mom has been with them about 5 year, never had to call support as it just works
<ing_> the keyboard freeze and in the screen some not usefull lines are showed
<AlanBell> directhex: I have been using about 50GB per month
<dogmatic69> directhex: using public wifi is nasty, dont know where that has been
<ing_> so, there is anybody that could help me?
<dogmatic69> ing_: what version?
<AlanBell> ing_: is the installation CD known to be good?
<ing_> the last one and i try with the same cd that i used with another pc!
<ing_> so...the cd is working
<ing_> the pc is totally new
<ing_> i bought it today!
<ing_> (sorry for my english, i'm italian)
<AlanBell> !it
<lubotu3> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AlanBell> what point in the install does it fail?
<ing_> at the begining!! :(
<AlanBell> black screen or purple screen with the vitruvian man and keyboard?
<davmor2> ing_: do you have a usb pen drive and is it using UEFI instead of the old type bios?
<ing_> the last row the i can read is [4.344054] [(fffffff816664a82)] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
<ing_> no usb no other device!
<MartijnVdS> ooh a kernel crash?
<ing_> only the native fujitsu keyboard and mouse!
<ing_> i put the cd inside, i start the pc...
<ing_> and i have soon this problem!
<ing_> this is a big problem i think! it must be fixed!!!
<AlanBell> it is a 12.04 CD right?
<ing_> yep! cd is perfect!
<ing_> i used it on my lenovo! and it was working!
<AlanBell> yeah, and it is 12.04
<ing_> so..cd is not the problem!
<MartijnVdS> It could be a driver bug. The lenovo has different hardware, so might not trigger the bug.
<ing_> is the 12.04!
<MartijnVdS> the "system_call_fastpath" bit indicates it's a kernel panic/oops
<ing_> yes...but i need ubuntuuuuuu! =)
<ing_> =(
<ing_> how i can do??
<MartijnVdS> there are some kernel command line options you can try
<MartijnVdS> they'll probably impact system performance/battery life/etc. but at least the system will work
<MartijnVdS> try "noacpi" first.
<AlanBell> ing_: do you have a link to the detailed spec of the machine you bought?
<MartijnVdS> it could also be a "BIOS mode" vs "UEFI mode" bios bug
<directhex> ing_, the CD you downloaded. 32 or 64 bit?
<AlanBell> I think it must be a PH300 rather than an HP300
<directhex> AlanBell, yeah, can't see an HP300 anywhere
<directhex> https://twitter.com/directhex/status/211143325095432192
<MartijnVdS> directhex: Installed-Size in "packages", is that kb?
<MartijnVdS> ah wait
<MartijnVdS> you're already addressing Perl :)
<directhex> MartijnVdS, er, i think so, but those numbers are usually wrong.
<directhex> MartijnVdS, my numbers are directly from aptitude - http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?71340-Microsoft-Hosts-GNOME-amp-Mono-Festival-of-Love&p=267139#post267139
<MartijnVdS> directhex: ah
<directhex> MartijnVdS, i don't know when we managed to be smaller than python-minimal, but we're smaller than python-minimal :D
<MartijnVdS> directhex: Perl is already installed ;)
<directhex> MartijnVdS, i don't define the Required: package set
<MartijnVdS> sure but it's a "proper" language, which has an installed-size
<directhex> MartijnVdS, but those are the smallest installs to run helloworld.py, helloworld.rb, helloworld.exe, helloworld.class on a debian chroot
<directhex> java always makes me lol
<MartijnVdS> yes that's _hewge_
<MartijnVdS> but apparently, that's "Enterprise"
<directhex> MartijnVdS, that's the "headless" package, full is bigger :D
<directhex> but the number is nonsense, since it pulls all of X in
<MartijnVdS> because it depends on X?
<MartijnVdS> Y U DEPEND ON X
<ali1234> can you actually run anything at all with mono-minimal?
<ali1234> i'm damn sure you can't compile anything
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: "hello world", and that's it ;P
<ali1234> that's not a bad test actually. how much do i need to install to compile and run c# vs python hello world?
<ali1234> (and java and ruby and all the others)
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: check his tweet :)
<ali1234> i checked it
<ali1234> i don't believe you can compile c# with only mono-runtime
<ali1234> and therefore it isn't a fair comparison
<ali1234> of course we all know java is massively bloated. no surprises there.
<ali1234> the splitting of mono into 201 distinct packages isn't much to shout about either. it just makes it incredibly difficult to tell what you need to install, so everyone just installs mono-complete because it's the easiest way to make things work
<ali1234> nobody is using mono to run packaged applications because, as pointed out, they all have better alternatives
<ali1234> people are using it to run windows software for which there is no alternative. since it's windows software, it nearly always runs very badly in mono
<ali1234> these two things are the reason why everyone hates it
<Azelphur> ali1234: re g19 boot looping, I assume a bad ground line could cause it :)
 * Azelphur thinks he fixed it
<ali1234> ground line?
<ali1234> it doesn't have a ground line
<ali1234> it's DC
<Azelphur> ali1234: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/Photos/2012/June/IMG_20120608_192522.jpg
<Azelphur> it's using the bar on the LCD for ground isn't it?
<ali1234> not afaik
<Azelphur> what's that in the photo then? XD
<ali1234> it's just spray painted plastic
<ali1234> um. screws?
<Azelphur> look at the right one, that black line is coming directly off the power line
<Azelphur> and being bolted straight into the metal bar on the LCD
<ali1234> yeah i checked and it is conductive
<ali1234> so yeah
<ali1234> that probably explains why it picks up so much RF from mobile phones too
<Azelphur> sounds like we're onto a winner here
<Azelphur> it was loose, some guy on the logitech forum suggested it to me, and it matches up too because my keyboard often boot loops when I move it
<ali1234> well that's a dead give away for bad cnnection
<ali1234> why you never mentioned it before?
<Azelphur> because I couldn't replicate it
<Azelphur> it was only sometimes, but I guess that is all about bad connection
<Azelphur> should have put two and two together there :)
<ali1234> i've got headphones with a bad connection somewhere on the 10 meters of cable
<ali1234> i know it's near the headphone end because if i keep my head COMPLETELY still they don't cut out
<Azelphur> haha, well I just tightened it up and it just started doing it again
<Azelphur> might solder it
<ali1234> that stupid
<ali1234> the fault is probably somewhere else
<ali1234> get a meter and check the levels
<KrimZon> what's the first version of ubuntu to use gtk3?
<Azelphur> will need a bit more of an explanation than that, I have a meter but absolutely no idea how to use it xD
<ali1234> KrimZon oneiric
<ali1234> Azelphur: put it on voltage mode and then connect black wire to ground
<KrimZon> what number is one eyed rick? ,)
<ali1234> KrimZon 11.10
<KrimZon> ahh, thanks
<MartijnVdS> ooh.. my HDMI-to-DVI-converter _does_ work
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<ali1234> Azelphur: then measure the voltage at various places
<Azelphur> what am I looking for?
<ali1234> check ground in other places such as USB ports
<Azelphur> ah
<ali1234> you are looking for something that should be ground but isn't
<Azelphur> ah I see makes sense
<ali1234> or something that should be 5V but isn't
<Azelphur> and if I have black connected to ground and red connected to another ground, the meter will pipe up if they arn't equal
<ali1234> another thing to test is put it on continuity mode (normally it will beep, or it might be a picture of a diode ->|-)
<ali1234> then make sure all the grounds are really grounds
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> you can put one probe n the metal bar and the other on the DC input connector, and then bend all the cable
<ali1234> etc
<ali1234> basically making sure that everything makes sense and is connected
<Azelphur> sounds fun
<ali1234> also test the power supply
<ali1234> but you must test it under load
<Azelphur> same issue with 2 different psus so probably not that
<ali1234> so test the voltage where it comes into the keyboard, while the keyboard is on
<ali1234> if the keyboard is failed closed it could be drawing too much power, more than the PSU can supply
<ali1234> http://www.repairfaq.org/ has plenty more advice like this
<Azelphur> cool :)
<ali1234> this zero-padded array is really bugging me
<ali1234> all the examples i have are 8+(15*n) long
<ali1234> but all of them have more than 15 empty elements so that's not the reason
<ali1234> usually less than 1/4 of the elements are non-zero
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] 3D Python Game Development - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/08/3d-python-game-development/
<dogmatic69> testing with iperf, only 38Mbits/sec :(
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: pi?
<dogmatic69> ?
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: never mind, I've been playing with my raspberry pi, not being impressed by performance
<dogmatic69> ah
<dogmatic69> well its no i7 :P
<MartijnVdS> :P
<dogmatic69> anything I could do to improve network speed?
<MartijnVdS> get a gige nic
<dogmatic69> or determine the low part.
<dogmatic69> :D
<MartijnVdS> or 10ge
<MartijnVdS> gah... disk throughput problem on my desktop
<dogmatic69> for once my internet bandwidth might be higher than the network
<MartijnVdS> I'm going to need to build a proper 'pvr' box :|
 * MartijnVdS is still waiting for the 100/100 fibre
<dogmatic69> how do you test disk throughput
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: bonnie?
<MartijnVdS> warning might be destructive
<MartijnVdS> I messed up my disk throughput myself
<MartijnVdS> (by writing several multi-gb files at once)
<dogmatic69> ?
<dogmatic69> like break the hdd?
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> might wipe data
<dogmatic69> :S
<MartijnVdS> but it will only do that if you ask it to
<MartijnVdS> read the man page and you'll be fine
<MartijnVdS> aaanyway.. Zzz o'clock over here :)
<dogmatic69> thanks and gn
<Azelphur> Anyone who knows some things about python+dbus mind taking a look at this and telling me why it doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/RLiUKsmt :(
<Azelphur> according to d-feet, I have a org.gnome15.Gnome15 bus with a /org/gnome15/Service object and a org.gnome15.Service interface which has a GetDevices method
<Azelphur> ah, fixed it wrong interface name >.<
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> 1info libx86
<brobostigon> !info libx86
<lubotu3> Package libx86 does not exist in precise
<brobostigon> !info libx86-1
<lubotu3> libx86-1 (source: libx86): x86 real-mode library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1+ds1-7ubuntu1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 43 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> \o
<directhex> howdy howdy howdy
<brobostigon> hewdy directhex
<MartijnVdS> directhex: don't forget the "y'all"
<directhex> MartijnVdS: that is also an option
<brobostigon> hi MartijnVdS
 * MartijnVdS recommends http://xxyyxx.bandcamp.com/album/xxyyxx
<bigcalm> I thought the music was very weird, then realised that another tab was already playing music
<MartijnVdS> haha :)
 * directhex mutters
<mattt> MartijnVdS: sounds a bit too much like ivan dafydd or gang colours
<mattt> MartijnVdS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6CTmKgz1i0
<bigcalm> Hazzar. Just fixed a MySQL query I was head-desking over yesterday
<MartijnVdS> mattt: oooh!
<mattt> MartijnVdS: absolutely love that :D
<MartijnVdS> mattt: someone did a remix of the Dutch news like that a few years ago
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSKRePzN03s
<MartijnVdS> (visual style)
<mattt> MartijnVdS: will check it in a few, watching the wales/australia game :P
<mattt> (and will get beaten if i disturb it with music)
<dogmatic69> anyone know how to fix 48% packet loss :/
<hi6> lol
<Str8J4ck3t> new user, need assist, can anyone help
<Str8J4ck3t> nobody?
<MartijnVdS> Str8J4ck3t: Ask your question, and we'll do our best to answer
<MartijnVdS> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psutton> hi
<Str8J4ck3t> thank you.  I've started running Kubuntu from a live usb, however, I'm trying to run the actual to-disk install over windows 7 and the install keeps failing.  any suggestions on how I can fix this?
<psutton> could be a hardware issue
<psutton> try running the cd test
<Str8J4ck3t> how do I run the cd test?
<psutton> boot menu
<brobostigon> any error output when it fails?
<psutton> i guess it will check if your running from usb the actual usb drive
<psutton> not sure if  but the cd test is bult in i assume it will work
<psutton> if you boot from usb but just differently
<Str8J4ck3t> I do get an error when it fails.
<psutton> you should do
<brobostigon> what does it say?
<psutton> if you choose test i assume it runs a test and lets you know if there are errors
<brobostigon> psutton: the media checking thingie?
<Str8J4ck3t> I'll post the error in just a moment, I'll have to try to run the app again.
<psutton> use paste bin to post the error if u can
<brobostigon> Str8J4ck3t: if it is long, pastebin it.
<psutton> brobostigon, will that work in the same way if booting from usb
<Str8J4ck3t> okay, thank you, I'll be back in a moment
<brobostigon> psutton: i dont see why not. just checking what you were refferring to.
<psutton> when you boot up you get the option of media / cd check
<psutton> from the ubuntu cds
<brobostigon> yes.
<psutton> i was thinking if the install was failing there could be a media issue somewhere
<psutton> other than that hardware
<brobostigon> agreed, maybe, worth checking.
<psutton> see what Str8J4ck3t comes back with
<psutton> i am at a lug meet so have limited aceess to stuff
<brobostigon> ok.
<psutton> back
<oimon1> limbo runs unbearably slow for me :( thought it might be OK on my laptop
<dogmatic69> Using eth over power, 85% packet loss :/
<penguin42> dogmatic69: I assume it depends on how clean the mains is and other users on your phase?
<dogmatic69> ye. Today it just went down the drain
<dogmatic69> its been ok, but since last night...
<penguin42> so either you've switched something else on, or someone else close has just bought something near
<dogmatic69> now have cat5 across the lounge, up the stairs and into the spare room
<dogmatic69> internet++
<Str8J4ck3t> I'm back but am having problems creating a pastebin
<penguin42> Str8J4ck3t: You getting an API error?
<dogmatic69> penguin42: I guess its the weekend and everyone is using washing machines, tumble dryers etc
<Str8J4ck3t> it's a string error of some sort.
<penguin42> Str8J4ck3t: Are you using pastebinit?
<Str8J4ck3t> I'm so new to the linux system, that I don't know what pastbinit is, apologies
<dogmatic69> its still seems flaky though :(
<penguin42> Str8J4ck3t: OK, go back a step - exactly what did you do to get this error?
<Str8J4ck3t> I don't know what pastebinit is, I'm a very new user.
<penguin42> Str8J4ck3t: OK, ignore that question - what exactly did you do to get a problem?
<Str8J4ck3t> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Str8J4ck3t>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py", line 957, in on_next_clicked
<Str8J4ck3t>     self.dbfilter.ok_handler()
<Str8J4ck3t>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py", line 806, in ok_handler
<Str8J4ck3t>     self.ui.hostname_error(make_error_string(self.controller, errors))
<Str8J4ck3t> AttributeError: 'Page' object has no attribute 'controller'
<Str8J4ck3t> apologies, I had an issue with my Irc
<Str8J4ck3t> apologies, irc issues
<penguin42> Str8J4ck3t: OK, stop a sec - tell us what you were doing, and what broke
<Str8J4ck3t> apologies, my irc stopped responding
<Str8J4ck3t> my irc stopped responding
<Str8J4ck3t> my irc stopped
<oimon1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/990732
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 990732 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The bug occured when i clicked next on the step "User Info". The next step was "Install" but the installer crashed and the installation was aborted." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oimon1> he miht have that problem
<penguin42> oimon1: yeh that looks promising
<oimon1> now trying swords and sorcery to see if that works :S
<penguin42> interesting way of fixing a bug
<psutton> hi
<oimon1> argh s&s fails to run :(
<psutton> hi
<oimon1> i thought it would be straightforward if installed from software centre
<psutton> it should be
<oimon1> the game crashses X :(
<penguin42> oimon1: You mean X crashes - it's probably not the games fault; what graphics card/driver?
<dogmatic69> this network is driving me mad
<dogmatic69> sshed to another pc on the network and things like ls etc takes 2 minutes to show
<oimon1> penguin42: intel 965GM
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Can you flip frequency or something on them or drop down to a lower rate?
<oimon1> similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12000194#post12000194
<dogmatic69> penguin42: ?
<penguin42> oimon1: When X restarts you should be able to get /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to look for a segfault, also dmesg
<dogmatic69> I am now using cat5 direct
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Oh, you're getting loss on real - have you got an IP clash?
<dogmatic69> penguin42: with the cat it seems like no loss, but connection to another pc is dead slow
<dogmatic69> its hanging everything
<dogmatic69> How could I check the ip clash?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So hang on, describe your network
<dogmatic69> ok, one sec
<dogmatic69> ffs
<dogmatic69> I think compiz just crashed
<dogmatic69> left monitor is gone
<dogmatic69> penguin42: http://i.imgur.com/QsV21.png
<dogmatic69> its not enterprise level drawing :D
<penguin42> it's one of the better ones I've seen :-)
<penguin42> dogmatic69: OK, and which ones are you having problems communicating between?
<dogmatic69> me and the blade
<penguin42> ok, so it's 'me' to 5port, to 24 port to blade?
<dogmatic69> ye
<penguin42> ok, so a simple ping shows that type of loss?
<penguin42> I don't suppose the 24port is smart is it?
<dogmatic69> 347 packets transmitted, 311 received, 10% packet loss, time 346276ms
<dogmatic69> penguin42: its http://www.tenda.cn/tendacn/Product/show.aspx?productid=210
<penguin42> dogmatic69: OK, just a simple switch
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So do you get packet loss pinging between the two blades?
<dogmatic69> the one is not on currently
<penguin42> ok, what about can you ping your router?
<dogmatic69> I can change the wiring so its router -> 24 port -> blade / 5 port
<penguin42> well no don't change stuff until you have a plan
<ali1234> i love it when a plan comes together
<penguin42> ali1234: They rarely do
<dogmatic69> router -> 24port is preferred really
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Well yeh if you can get it down to 1 switch it's better than 2
<dogmatic69> I need the small switch or I have to 3+ long cat5's to the 24 port
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So can the blade or 'me' ping the router directly?
<dogmatic69> ye
<penguin42> what's the packet loss for each of those like?
<dogmatic69> I will tell you in a sec, let it run a bit
<dogmatic69> me -> blade 104 packets transmitted, 104 received, 0% packet loss, time 103008ms
<dogmatic69> lies
<dogmatic69> me to router that was
<dogmatic69> blade -> router 86 packets transmitted, 86 received, 0% packet loss, time 85002ms
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> so that's interesting since blade-router shows there is no loss over the 24-5 port connection
<penguin42> and the me-router shows there is no loss over the me-5port-router set
<penguin42> so it's not any one link that's the problem
<dogmatic69> ye
<dogmatic69> I installed a speed test app on 'me' and blade
<dogmatic69> its strange, most tests is 95mb/s which is good as the 24port is 100mb
<dogmatic69> but sometimes (~10%) it will be 40 or 30 and sometimes (2%) it will not even work
<penguin42> dogmatic69: OK, hmm
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Was the 10% loss on the ping while the speed tester was running?
<jacobw> afternoon
<penguin42> true, it is
<dogmatic69> penguin42: not sure if this makes a difference, but the blade is running bind9 and 'me' has its ip as DNS
<penguin42> that statement doesn't make sense
<Jancek123> hello there
<jacobw> ip as DNS?
<penguin42> yeh
<jacobw> hey Jancek123
<dogmatic69> gah
<penguin42> dogmatic69: What do you mean by 'me has it's ip as DNS' ?
<dogmatic69> my pc is using the blade as a DNS
<jacobw> ok :)
<penguin42> oh, ok that makes more sense
<dogmatic69> the blade just handles *.dev domains for my web dev and passes the rest on
<Jancek123> I have bought HP pavilion g6 1190sm. It has sandy bridge and radeon hd 6470m. Due to locked BIOS I cannot set which graphic card to use primary or anything else....so my primary in ubuntu is intergrated sandy bridges. When I want to install drivers manually via www2.ati.com/drivers/linux i get error
<Jancek123> update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl64.icd because associated file /usr/lib/fglrx/etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl64.icd (of link group i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf) doesn't exist. and also cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
<penguin42> dogmatic69: so what I'd try is check the IP of the blade and 'me' and see if the output of arp -an on both the blade and me look sane
<jacobw> i'm trying 'castle'
<Jancek123> i am using persistent USB to install it due to as i have no time to reformat PC back to windows again due to i require it for work. So also after installation aticonfig --initial -f generates xorg conf and --px-dgpu sets the discrete gpu but when i reboot notebook i get back low graphic mode aka tty1
<jacobw> now i've watched all produced episodes of 'bones'
<dogmatic69> penguin42: never seen that command before, what would be 'sane'
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Well, it shows an IP address and the MAC address it htinks it's at - see if the mac address of hte blade as seen from  me is always correct and the other way,
<dogmatic69> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1638009755
<jacobw> 'dexter' is the feasible successor to this entertainment
<jacobw> i may even fall back to 'numb3rs' if all these things fail me
<dogmatic69> penguin42: I updated that link, it has ifconfig also
<dogmatic69> seems right
<penguin42> yeh it does
<dogmatic69> why does the blade have .3 ip in arp?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Because it has at some point spoken to it - what is .3 ?
<dogmatic69> penguin42: 192.168.0.2 is blade, me is 192.168.0.3
<dogmatic69> penguin42: Would the connection between 'me' and 'blade' be affected by the router?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So that's OK, the arp table is a record of the mapping between IP to mac
<dogmatic69> ok
<penguin42> dogmatic69: It shouldn't be affected by the router unless something else decides to use the .0.2 or .0.3 address
<penguin42> dogmatic69: I suppose I'd try running a tcpdump on 'me' while you run the ping and see what it sees/tries to do
<jacobw> remember that arp tables are per ethernet segment
<penguin42> jacobw: Yeh but he seems to have one segment
 * jacobw actually looks at the diagram
<jacobw> what are the switches doing with regard to spanning-tree?
<penguin42> jacobw: Yeh I did wonder, but if that's happening I'd hope that the tcpdump would show that
<penguin42> jacobw: But if it matches the diagram that shouldn't be happening and the fact that me-router works OK suggests it's not the inbetween switch link
<dogmatic69> I cant get it to work
<dogmatic69> 'no suitable device found'
<penguin42> dogmatic69: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -s 1500
<jacobw> root
<dogmatic69> :D
<dogmatic69> just tried sudo
<jacobw> tshark ftw
<dogmatic69> ha, I think I captured the error for you guys
<jacobw> ah
<jacobw> ah
<jacobw> ah
<jacobw> i also a problem with stp on linux bridges and cisco switches
<dogmatic69> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/345595727
<jacobw> the stp implementation in linux has problem interoperating with the rstp implemenation of cisco ios
<dogmatic69> penguin42: somewhere around line 250 the connection dropped
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Yeh 16:48:42.402508 IP dogmatic69.local.17500 > 255.255.255.255.17500: UDP, length 121
<penguin42> dogmatic69: is 'dogmatic69.local' the blade?
<jacobw> check for a flood of ethernet frames around that time
<penguin42> yeh there are loads of them
<dogmatic69> penguin42: that is from the default install?
<dogmatic69> how would i know that?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: ping dogmatic69.local    does that get you the ip of the blade?
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Also I think if you run tcpdump with probably -n   it will just show IP address rather than names
<dogmatic69> from 'me' its the .3 so its 'me'
<penguin42> dogmatic69: OK
<dogmatic69> from the blade its 'host not found'
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So for some reason at that point 'me' splurts out zillions of UDP packets
<penguin42> dogmatic69: All broadcast
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Are you running a dropbox thing?
<dogmatic69> I have ntop installed, but that is new from today. issue is long running
<dogmatic69> penguin42: yes, I have dropbox
<dogmatic69> its on 'me'
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Kill it off
<dogmatic69> holly cow.
<dogmatic69> I just ran tcpdump with -n
<dogmatic69> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1651562653
<dogmatic69> that is a *snip*
<penguin42> curious - who is .0.5 ?
<dogmatic69> I am busy checking
<dogmatic69> lots of devices :D
<penguin42> hmmm
<penguin42> dogmatic69: So that's a different screw up from what I noticed in the last one; the last one was UDP broadcasts on a port that tends to be dropbox
<penguin42> dogmatic69: What that set is I don't know
<dogmatic69> how can I figure out what this ip address is
<penguin42> dogmatic69: does arp -an show the MAC address for it?
<dogmatic69> oh
<dogmatic69> I got it
<dogmatic69> its a wireless ap
<dogmatic69> ok killed that
<dogmatic69> killed dropbox
<dogmatic69> not seeing any UDP floods yet
<penguin42> dogmatic69: see how that survives now; I've never seen anything emit a spew of IGMP stuff like that; and I don't know why dropbox was going nuts like that
<penguin42> dogmatic69: But is your ping to the blade stable now?
<dogmatic69> from the blade to me has been 100% so far
<dogmatic69> tcpdump also running and seems to be 'normal'
<penguin42> ok good
<penguin42> dogmatic69: is 'me' a laptop with both wifi and ether?
<dogmatic69> no, desktop
<penguin42> ok
<dogmatic69> 17:07:11.110987 IP 192.168.0.7.137 > 192.168.0.255.137: NBT UDP PACKET(137): QUERY; REQUEST; BROADCAST
<dogmatic69> 17:07:11.111131 IP 192.168.0.3.138 > 192.168.0.255.138: NBT UDP PACKET(138)
<dogmatic69> just noticed that in the tcpdump
<dogmatic69> not many
<penguin42> yeh one or two is fine
<dogmatic69> its two different pc's
<penguin42> dogmatic69: That's just samba saying hello
<dogmatic69> my gf's windows
<dogmatic69> ah ok
<gebbione> hi all, for some reason as soon as i open a wine program my windows frames (including borders, maximise, minimise etc ) disappear, anyone has the same problem or can guess why it is happening?
<penguin42> gebbione: That's youre window maanger crashing for some reason
<dogmatic69> penguin42: thanks for the help, seems good so far
<dogmatic69> If it remains stable I will try the EoP again as I think it was the wireless AP going nuts
<gebbione> penguin42, but windows are all still working fine, anyway i can restart fix it?
<gebbione> penguin42, apart from the border i mean all is ok
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Yeh, I can kind of imagine that the bad-ap might have been confusing dropbox into thinking the network changes
<penguin42> gebbione: Yeh that's what happens when the window manager goes pop
<penguin42> gebbione: I've not got unity running at the moment, so I'm not sure of what the name of the unity window manager is - but it's normally something like   unity --replace
<dogmatic69> penguin42: it kinda makes sense, it was set up for router -> wifi -> ap -> wifi and was now connected router -> 24port -> ap -> wifi
<gebbione> unity --replace fixed it
<penguin42> gebbione: It kind of sounds like you're hitting bug 738275 although that's a dupe of 727041
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 727041 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #738275 unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727041
<penguin42> gebbione: But that claims to have been fix released a while ago
<penguin42> gebbione: Anyway, that's the way to get them back if it does crash
<gebbione> my system is always updated
<gebbione> so this same problems is caused by something else
<gebbione> in the above it does not talk about wine at all
<penguin42> gebbione: Likely it's either just another bug in unity/compiz or it's possibly also a graphics driver bug could do it
<gebbione> i get this problem only when i execute a wine emulated application
<penguin42> gebbione: Yeh bug 738275 is closer but was duped to that other one - so maybe the same cause at some point
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 727041 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #738275 unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727041
<oimon1> fixed the issue with swordsandsworcery by installing the v1.0 deb which is the download from HIB. the v1.56 in software center seg fauls
<oimon1> also, the software centre version seems to be the i386 version only :-\
<penguin42> the 'fence' mechanism in X11R7.7 sounds promising for doing screen sharing stuff on OpenGL desktops?
<directhex> yay free software
<directhex> ali1234: bastion joypad fix incoming very soon
<oimon1> anyone got suggestions for making limbo work quicker?
<oimon1> like running standalone rather than windowed
<directhex> oimon, do you have the latest build?
<oimon1> i downloaded it from software centre...
<oimon1> 1.0-0ubuntu4
<oimon1> hmm. v1.31 in HIB page
<oimon1> seems that USC integration is a bit of a fail
<directhex> oimon1: i don't know who at canonical is responsible for that (if anyone). popey, any clues?
<oimon1> wondering if there's different version numbers coming into play
<ali1234> oimon1: i wrote how to fix it on ask ubuntu
<oimon1> downloading from HIB page doesn't help..actually on that one the sound doesn't work.
<ali1234> tl;dr run it with distro wine, not the crap version it's bundled with
<ali1234> "no sound" is also answered in another question on AU... guess what, the answer is the same
<oimon1> i tried that, but winetricks dx9 didn't work
<ali1234> winetricks is kinda broken
<oimon1> ali1234: can you provide link the the AU page pls?
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144915/limbo-game-has-no-sound
<directhex> installing microsoft directx is usually a bad idea, since wine has its own implementation
<oimon1> merci
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145528/how-to-run-humble-bundle-v-games-on-a-system-with-nvidia-twinview/145529#145529
<ali1234> yeah but luckily wine can do dll overides on a per exe basis
<directhex> behaviour can be a bit... squiffy... with ms libs
<directhex> yeah, you need to know which libs to native & which to inbuilt
<ali1234> EVE for example has a launcher... and the launcher needs the MS libs, while the game only runs with the wine versions
<ali1234> so far super meat boy is the only game that worked 100% correctly out the box
<ali1234> bastion is the next best though. just needs joystick
<oimon1> hmm..get a blue screen then limbo exit
<ali1234> super meat boy is actually more fun and less annoying than i thought it was going to be
<directhex> ali1234: srsly joystik fix for bastion is so close
<ali1234> yeah? is it all related to that gamepad bridge stuff?
<directhex> ali1234: as in "Merge pull request #509 from urkle/LinuxGamePadFixes" "CartBlanche authored 21 minutes ago"
<ali1234> if (Sdl.SDL_JoystickName(x).Contains("Microsoft")
<directhex> ali1234: https://github.com/urkle is the bastion porter's page, he's now engaging with upstream to push fixes & pull new code
<ali1234> HA i knew it was related to that stuff
<ali1234> there is just one thing though
<ali1234> xbox vs xbox360 button layout is ever so slightly different
<ali1234> so i hope it doesn't hide the config if it detects a microsoft pad or something silly like that
<ali1234> anyway that's pretty cool and all
<directhex> ali1234: i dunno, just thought you'd be interested to know it was being actively hacked on, in a properly FOSS manner
<dogmatic69> penguin42: all good still, will be trying out the EoP again
<dogmatic69> thanks for the help, and tools for debugging :)
<penguin42> np
<Azelphur> [18:41:50 BST] Josh: http://i.imgur.com/Li3jY.jpg <-- I asked my dad for a 640GB HDD for my birthday
<Azelphur> haha xD
<penguin42> mdadm.....
<Azelphur> indeed
<brobostigon> usb hubs, and raid, :)
<Azelphur> isn't raid on a USB hub pointless as the speed bottlenecks
<penguin42> there is someone who does like a 100 port USB hub
<brobostigon> no idea.
<Azelphur> haha
<penguin42> Azelphur: Yeh, although with USB3....
<Azelphur> indeed, USB 3 might save the day :)
<brobostigon> :)
<penguin42> http://www.coolthings.com/80-port-usb-hub-wants-to-charge-your-cellphone-ipod-digicam-and-77-more-gadgets-at-the-same-time/
<Azelphur> hehe
<brobostigon> :)
<ali1234> is that actually a hub or just power?
<ali1234> most likely it's for shops who have a load of phones and etc powered up 24 hours on display
<penguin42> ali1234: I think I saw somewhere selling an actual hub of that type of size
<popey> 18:16:51 #ubuntu-uk: < directhex> oimon1: i don't know who at canonical is responsible for that (if anyone). popey, any clues?
<popey> david pitkin
<directhex> see, popey has all the answers
<popey> ali1234 / directhex / oimon I'd appreciate it if you could summarise issues in bugs and I'll make sure the right people see them
<ali1234> bugs in what?
<popey> HIB games/WINE/packaging
<ali1234> ok
<directhex> popey: i'm not using the ubuntu store versions of things, since i'm an impatient sod. but others here are :p
<ali1234> i reported the super meat boy icon bug to john pugh by email, cos he's the listed support contact on software cantre :)
<ali1234> popey: but, if you want us to report bugs, what are we supposed to report them against?
<ali1234> you can't report bugs against the packages cos they're in private repos
<popey> john is also a good person to mail
<ali1234> at least i assume that is why
<popey> I dont specifically want you to file bugs, just making sure that people other than the people in this irc channel see it
<ali1234> but... how?
<popey> emailing john is fine
<ali1234> that's the only packaging bug i found so far
<ali1234> the issues with dual monitor affect everything SDL, really that environment variable should be set by default everywhere
<ali1234> and wine is... well wine
<ali1234> what works for one person probably won't work for another
<ali1234> sometimes you have to do the exact opposite of what the guides say
<ali1234> then they release a new version and it all breaks again
<ali1234> i'm just waiting on that psychonauts package now :)
<popey> thats the 4GB one?
<popey> interesting bugs are discovered when you upload a >4GB deb :D
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> is braid supposed to run in a postage stamp sized area in the middle of the monitor?
<popey> not tried braid yet
<ali1234> it looks like it could be a variant of that youtube bug
<ali1234> where it letterboxes it for the aspect of both monitors, then squashes it onto one
<ali1234> if so, that's an upstream bug
<ali1234> lone survivor doesn't appear to work at all, it loads up "adobe flash player 10" window which immediately closes
<ali1234> flash game? and you thought wine was bad
<popey> ☺
<jacobw> wine ftw
 * jacobw wants to make unity launchers for wine apps
<ali1234> that's easy
<ali1234> very easy in fact
<ali1234> installers will do it automatically
<ali1234> if not, here's one i made:
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032783/
<ali1234> put it in ~/.local/share/applications/Steam.desktop
<ali1234> that will work correctly with unity pinning too
<ali1234> my favourite game so far is the sword & sworcery sound track :)
<jacobw> does it work with bamf?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> well it does for all the programs i've tried
<jacobw> bamf feedback is my priority
<ali1234> feedback?
<jacobw> launch, status, number of instances
<ali1234> like "eeeeeoOOOOOOEOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOooooooo"
<jacobw> hehe
<ali1234> nothing i run in wine has need of more than 1 instance
<jacobw> there's no documentation on bamf :(
<ali1234> everything else works correctly
<jacobw> i shouldn't need more than one instance of each application
<jacobw> i have 3 versions of a windows only management for management of network devices that the users i support currently run in a windows VM
<ali1234> reverse engineer the protocol and rewrite it in qt
<jacobw> i'm trying to provide these applications on their unity desktops with wine
<ali1234> yeah that should work fine if it runs in wine at all
<ali1234> i suspect that bamf works properly only if you use explorer fake desktop mode
<ali1234> which you should always use for games anyway cos it's the only way to make them not crash all the time
<jacobw> there's no problem with wine compatibility
<ali1234> thought hinking about it, spotify always worked ok with bamf
<ali1234> the wine version actually more compatible with bamf than the native linux one
<ali1234> probably due to static libs in the native build
<jacobw> yeah, i'm guessing that bamf checks dbus for changes in application status and windows
<ali1234> i have no idea how it works and i've given up seriously trying to use it
<jacobw> 'listens to', rather than 'checks' seems better
<jacobw> like i said, there is no documentation
<ali1234> the code changes so fast that it would be pointless
<jacobw> unity is a fustrating at times
<jacobw> 'this is the way its going to work' →  'yeah, we've implemented something different now'
<ali1234> to be fair, most of the changes are for the better
<brobostigon> http://blog.taylorworld.me.uk/ does anyone recognise the drupal/php error at the to there, i cant work out, why it is there.
<ali1234> i don't see any error
<ali1234> probably logged in users only
<brobostigon> Notice: unserialize(): Error at offset 0 of 4 bytes in _drupal_session_read() (line 107 of /var/www/drupal/includes/session.inc).
<brobostigon> thats the error.
<ali1234> ok that's a cookie error
<ali1234> or rather, an error that you at least need cookies enabled to trigger
<ali1234> still can't trigger it as anon user though, even if i allow cookies
<brobostigon> so, something requires cookies, but can enable such?
<ali1234> i bet it's related to your little cookie warning plugin though
<jacobw> better doesn't preclude fustrating :)
 * jacobw is still happy with unity
<brobostigon> ali1234: ah,
<brobostigon> ali1234: what would you say i need to look for?
<ali1234> i dunno. try disabling that plugin?
<brobostigon> ali1234: ok.
<ali1234> look at line 107 of session.inc
<ali1234> add debugging statements
<ali1234> figure out why it crashes
<ali1234> look at the web server log
<brobostigon> ali1234: i havent seen anything in perticuler, related in apaches logs.
<TheFred> Good evening y'all :)
<jacobw> hi TheFred
<TheFred> Hello jacobw :)
<directhex> brobostigon: loads here, but hella slow
<brobostigon> directhex: yes, it always has been on the slow side.
<TheFred> brobostigon, whats slow?
<brobostigon> TheFred: depends, some find my server fast-ish, and some more slower, as directhex said above.
<TheFred> ah! maybe depends on ISP and real-time routing over the net i guess
<brobostigon> TheFred: possible.
<TheFred> I know some ISP's (three for example) dont like ssh..
<jacobw> internet routing is fairly stable
<jacobw> ssh is always possible :)
<TheFred> not for me, I mainly go online over my mobile and it depends on the weather/time of day/etc...
<TheFred> yes, its always possible, but the lag can be a bitch
<jacobw> problems with 3G are one thing
<TheFred> yup, tonight I have full bars of reception and a HSDPA connect so its blazing, but yesterday I could only get about 256
<TheFred> Kps
<brobostigon> interesting, i do not get the above error in iceweasel, but do in chrome.
<brobostigon> weird.
<jacobw> sounds workable
<brobostigon> atleast. now i know, it is directly related to chrome.
<jacobw> perhaps its a drupal js chrome bug
<brobostigon> possible, yes.
<brobostigon> anyays, something to solve in the morning, with a fresh mind.
<brobostigon> good night everyone.
<TheFred> gnight, brobostigon
<brobostigon> good night TheFred
<dogmatic69> pastebinit is retuning the url only, not with the code
 * bigcalm looks in for a bit
<dogmatic69> Saw an update today for pastebinit and someone borked it :(
 * TheFred chilling to hbr1 : dream factory
<bigcalm> Does the sound work for anybody in Limbo? Or is it just my system that's at fault?
<TheFred> bigcalm, which sound do you mean?
<bigcalm> TheFred: Humble Indy Bundle game Limbo - no music or game fx
<TheFred> ah - ok,context, thats helps me understand, but i dont have a solution. sorry
<bigcalm> :)
<TheFred> Here's my question: what do you think about the possability of voice input for ubuntu?
<TheFred> Im working on a project to provide voice input (not control...yet) and could use some testers... anyone game?
<TheFred> nobody?
<TheFred> The software will be available through the software center when ready
<TheFred> There's just the last 20% to polish before im happy to release it
<penguin42> You mean I'll be able to shout 'Terminal; rm -rf / enter '
<bigcalm> penguin42: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20120320
<penguin42> bigcalm: Haha - but it's much older joke than that
<bigcalm> That's odd
<bigcalm> Must be re-runs
<TheFred> penguin42, YES!
<bigcalm> I recall that strip from 10+ years ago
<TheFred> I am testing it here now
<penguin42> there was a DOS varient of the joke
<TheFred> it manly works ok
<TheFred> I am designing it with email or skype instant messaging in mind as well as the usual email
 * bigcalm hits the shower
<bigcalm> Poor shower
<TheFred> shower abuse :-s
<TheFred> o_O
<jacobw> i don't understand
<jacobw> how is the voice recognition being done?
<TheFred> Im creating an android app to do the hard work, then sending to ubuntu socket
<jacobw> ubuntu socket?
<TheFred> tcp
<TheFred> then xdotool enters the text into currently focused cursor area
<jacobw> it seems to me that you would have a voice recognition stub on the android device utilising whatever voice recognition is available communicating with a process on the ubuntu machine that matches the text to an action
<TheFred> yes
<jacobw> using ssh or some other thing with tls would make sense for the network transport, and you would need a number of 'actions', which would presumably be functions in whichever language the process is written in
 * jacobw suggests using python and twisted 
<jacobw> i don't know what xdotool, i would accept using unity/compiz specific methods of text input to arbitary windows instead of using something X related
<jacobw> anyhow, it's an extensive project, good luck :)
<penguin42> jacobw: Or send dbus (or what ever the current fad) messages
<TheFred> thanks, jacobw
<jacobw> ah, i hadn't thought about that
<TheFred> hmm, dbus... thats food for thought
<penguin42> either that or wrangle them through HUD?
<jacobw> i've been told so many times that dbus is not like kde3's dcop, then it turns out that it is
<jacobw> HUD would awesome
 * jacobw →  sleep
<TheFred> heh - seems like i must regulate mission creep for this :)
<penguin42> ah yes that can happen :-)
<ali1234> xdotool isn't very good
<ali1234> it's very ... raw
<ali1234> better to make a real input method... which i think is done with dbus
<TheFred> so far im finding a combo of xdotool and AutoKey to be highly effective
<ali1234> yeah but it is racy
<TheFred> but i take what you say on board, ali1234
<ali1234> if i'm clicking the mouse and talking, half the letters can end up in the wron place with xdotool, if focus changes
<TheFred> it gets a bit hairy when im using the voice input to modify phrases in autokey :)
<ali1234> a real IME can block other events to stop bad thnigs like that happening
<ali1234> it can also be more flexible
<ali1234> more work of course
<TheFred> Thats the distinction: voice input, not voice control, thats the next step
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> voice control, through the hud, would be very good. it would make the hud actually useful
<TheFred> yup - but its a can of worms if i dont manage the project properly
<penguin42> ali1234: It feels like what it is designed for
<ali1234> well voice control is closer to a shell than to a GUI
<ali1234> HUD is somewhere in between
<TheFred> well, the good news is that this week coming i have 5 full days sheduled to the final polish
<ali1234> TheFred: are you the same guy who was here before talking about this?
<ali1234> or on ask ubuntu or something
<TheFred> yes, a few months back
<ali1234> i remember someone else using android for voice API
<ali1234> cos it is done online by google and therefore actually good
<TheFred> yes, I have thick cornish/dorset/somerset accent, and it manages around 98% accuracy
<penguin42> 'Four candles'
<TheFred> hahahahaha
<TheFred> no: fork handles :)
<ali1234> 'andles for forks
<penguin42> I wish they used that instead of pids
<TheFred> very good penguin42, points awarded :D
<TheFred> i dont follow? pids in which context?
<ali1234> but handles are duplicated across forks, no?
<TheFred> depends on the Freds...
<TheFred> *Threads
<TheFred> can some one please post a forward slash - my layout doesn't have it
<TheFred> i can get / but not the other
<penguin42> oh you mean a backward slash
<penguin42>  \
<penguin42> are you sure it's not on your # key
<TheFred> yea - im getting tired now: been rowing for an hour
<TheFred> nah ... i can get # and ~, but not the opposite of /
<penguin42> have you tried turning youre keyboard around?
<TheFred> !"£$%^&*()_-+=[{]}#~:;@'<,>.?/
<TheFred> damit
<ali1234> what keyboard is it?
<TheFred> travelmate 2500 - english, but with arabic sub-chars on the keys
<ali1234> full size enter key?
<TheFred> YES
<TheFred> sorry - yes
<ali1234> hmm no pipe key either?
<TheFred> yes - which frustrates me .. until i installed autokey, and that helps
<TheFred> meh... seems my change from 10.10 to 12.04 has a different location for xdotool, this will make for interesting packaging ...
<dogmatic69> anyone know of a non ruby version of http://godrb.com/
<ali1234> nagios?
<ali1234> upstart?
<ali1234> systemd??
<TheFred> That URL reads like a religious joke : installing god on a darwin system....
<TheFred> isnt that blasphemy?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but nobody cares
#ubuntu-uk 2012-06-10
<Korallis> hi guys#
<penguin42> Mornin'
<Korallis> Mornin :-) just made the jump from windows to ubuntu so thaught id drop in and say hi to everyone. :-)
<penguin42> it's a bit dead around this time of the morning - only madmen like me are awake at this hour :-)
 * Korallis joins the madmen club 
<penguin42> :-)
<penguin42> Korallis: All working OK for you?
<Korallis> lol aye. im sat here with a vodka n coke, an os i know nothing about and im loving that i can actualy cli things :-)
<penguin42> haha good
<Korallis> yeah penguin42 so far, installing wine for my fix of World of Warcraft, had a small issue with samaba sharing of my other windows box but thats now fixed :-) other than that im happy ish.. although themeing could be easier. but like i said still a complete "noob" to this
<Korallis> saying that tho i am a pc engineer (MS) so with a bit of reading and tweaking here and there im sure il pick it up
<penguin42> I'm sure you will
<Korallis> one thing thats driving me crazy
<Korallis> i installed someone's theme off deviant art.
<TheFred> Korallis, welcome :)
<Korallis> problem i have now is text is white in some windows. how can i change the font colour accross a shell theme?
<Korallis> Thank you TheFred :-)
<TheFred> go to edit->profile preferences-> colours
<Korallis> TheFred, i didnt mean in irc .. i ment accross like for example the window in ubuntu software center,
<Korallis> the fonts are all white.
<Korallis> and i wanna change em all to black.. :-0
<TheFred> Korallis, ah - thats under .... right click on desktop (ctrl+left/right cursr keys to change desktop), then select change background, from there click appearence, and you should be able to hunt it down
<TheFred> pkill idle
<TheFred> sorry - wrong window
<Korallis> nope.. you will never guess whats fixed it. going to universal access and setting High contrast then back to normal contrast fixed everything .. Very strange indeed. ahh well working fine now :-) thank
<Korallis> you
<TheFred> lol, thats good to know... never heard of that before :)
<Korallis> lol if thats the kinda bug that happens in ubunutu im happy all win 7 / 8 bugs are system errors that really pea me off
<Andres-kain2> korallis what do you think of the dash and hud?
<TheFred> it does have its quirks
<Korallis> Andres-kain2, in ubuntu or Win 8?
<Andres-kain2> ubuntu.
<Korallis> its Different,
<Andres-kain2> did not know w8 used same terms.
<Korallis> I love the transparancy of the dock bar..
<Korallis> Andres-kain2,  win 8 is basically MS port of gnome3
<Korallis> from what i can see.
<Korallis> its bad as hell aswell.
<Korallis> but in regards to ubuntu.
<Korallis> This unity is .kinda nice, not so easy to navigate for a complete stranger or the average joe, but not too hard either the search bar helps alot.
<Korallis> finding Newley installed programs is so easy
<Korallis> the Dash itself. is too plain..
<Andres-kain2> so you are a windows power user and already aware of multiple desktops, scrolling different windows without clicking and such?
<Korallis> not enough gadgets.
<Korallis> aye lol
<Andres-kain2> so type windows+s
<Korallis> windows+s?
<Korallis> ahh
<Andres-kain2> yeah windows button called <supr>
<Korallis> using a mac keyboard... <
<Korallis> but i figured it
<Korallis> thats nifty but not my thing i prefer alt and an arrow key tbh
<Andres-kain2> ok, whatever equivalent ;)
<Andres-kain2> default is alt+ctrl+arrows
<Andres-kain2> but can be changed
<Korallis> so it is. didnt realise ctrl was been held down by my vodka lol
<Korallis> anywyas if your after a Brand new users first impressions of ubuntu's gui
<Korallis> its impressive the transparancy is Amazingly beautifull,
<Andres-kain2> as well as animation of rotating cube but as a power user i doubt would like it.
<Korallis> the search feature on the dash home is pretty nifty
<Korallis> what
<Korallis> animation?
<Korallis> i like animation.
<Korallis> and gadgets and effects.
<Korallis> sod the cpu requirements i got 12GB DDR3 and an I7 extreme cpu. i can handle it <3
<Andres-kain2> like floppy windows, rotating cube, burning windows when closing,...
<Andres-kain2> requirements are low, my 4 year old netbook can do it.
<Andres-kain2> it's called compiz for animations.
<Andres-kain2> as for gadgets i have enough with notificatio (top right) but i have heard of conky and screenlets but not sure
<Andres-kain2> i am a normal, home user so i thought power users were not into these "firefork" type thing.
<Andres-kain2> compiz is cool to make terminal window (and any other) transparent for example...
<Korallis> hmm... i may be a power user. but im a whore for effects and desktop themes lol
<Andres-kain2> oh! one thing i really like is the headsupdisplay... basically the same as the dash (looking for apps and files) but within an app
<Korallis> hmm right time to go "googling" and playing this conky dock bar looks Awesome and man compiz is fantastic.
<Korallis> right on that note im gunna go to bed for tonight. and play with this tommorrow.
<Andres-kain2> so say you are using firefox and you want to use a comand that is in some hidden menu ...instead of going through all nested menus you just alt
<Andres-kain2> and type it
<Korallis> Thanks again and have a good night.
<Andres-kain2> good night
<Andres-kain2> enjoy vodka
<Korallis> good night mate. thanks :-)
 * Korallis shares the vodka 
<Andres-kain2> humm that was interesting.
<Andres-kain2> seems like windows8 is the new vista?
<Andres-kain2> good night!
<MartijnVdS> </run>
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> hi brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi MartijnVdS
 * MartijnVdS plays some more of the new Doctor Who game (PS3)
<brobostigon> :)
 * brobostigon goes to get more pain killers, from his bedside table drawer.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: hmm Not Good?
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: my eczema, again,
<brobostigon> two yellowish patches, which says to me, infection.
<dogmatic69> anyone know of something like godrb that is not ruby
<dogmatic69> (process monitor)
<popey> dogmatic69: whats the goal?
<dogmatic69> popey: I have a process that runs 100 times then stops, it needs to restart after that
<dogmatic69> its a job queue to generate pdfs as needed
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: cron?
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS: ye, I was looking at making the job write a pid file and using crons
<popey> why dos it reun a fixed number of times and then stop?
<dogmatic69> just thought there is something more robust than my dodgy code :D
<ali1234> upstart or systemd
<dogmatic69> popey: well the number is configurable but it kills it self to stop mem leaks I guess
<dogmatic69> brb
<MartijnVdS> \o/ work-arounds
<MartijnVdS> popey: Read this somewhere on reddit: "Of course homeopathy works. That's why we buried Bin Laden at sea... to cure terrorism."
<popey> hah
<directhex> monit?
<popey> gord: ever have hard lockups on your x220? ones that even SysRq magic can't 'fix' ?
<dogmatic69> directhex: I guess that is for me?
<MartijnVdS> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1310239
<penguin42> nice
<dogmatic69> https://img.skitch.com/20120609-b7g6gibhc7a83kjitxbdgkautj.png
<dogmatic69> well that changes things
<Korallis> Mornin'
<dogmatic69> o/
<Korallis> hey
<Korallis> brb
<Korallis> one happy camper, brand new to linux and everything works out the box, intsalling World of Warcraft, and now i think il remove the windows partition. good job :-)
<MartijnVdS> yay
<Korallis> yay is a little random lol
<brobostigon> \o/
<Korallis> o/
<MartijnVdS> *\o/* ?
<Korallis> well we are chatty lot arn't we :-)
<penguin42> shhh they're asleep
<Korallis> asleep. its 2pm lol.
<Korallis> Anyone tried Diablo 3 on wine yet?
<kvarley> Korallis: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25953
<kvarley> Korallis: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5594218401
<kvarley> Korallis: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Diablo-3-on-Linux-273950.shtml
<Korallis> kvarley, thank you :-)
<Korallis> well its official im fully ubuntu now. deleted all traces of windows partitions and reinstalled ubuntu with proper linux partitions <3
<kvarley> Korallis: Np, the last way (softpedia) is probably the easiest. PlayOnLinux will give you a graphical installer and setup everything for you =]
<kvarley> Korallis: =]
<Korallis> kvarley, wanna avoid POL if i can. rather do it the normal way, i got wow working fine so D3 should be easy :-)
<kvarley> Korallis: Ok =]
<Korallis> kvarley, i wanna start using Terminal more. i love cli.. it makes me feel smart and teaches me something lol.
<kvarley> Korallis: I went through a year or so thinking it was annoying...Then I realised it's power lol
<Korallis> as a windows poweruser , im  sick of clicking things and it not working, its soo much faster using cli, moving stuff copyin stuff etc.. is just way faster.
<Korallis> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries. How do i Do this? any help :P?
<MartijnVdS> Korallis: what are you trying to buid?
<MartijnVdS> build*
<Korallis> apt-get source wine1.4 :-)
<MartijnVdS> why source?
<MartijnVdS> why not "install"? :)
<Korallis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11677311&postcount=12
<MartijnVdS> anyway, what you want is 'apt-get build-dep' :)
<Korallis> i did that.
<penguin42> building the wine package I seem to remember is not fun
<Korallis> sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.3 which pulls down 1.4 (from ppa )
<MartijnVdS> I have 1.4..
<Korallis> but upon ./configure gives that error.
<Korallis> or when i run make
<Korallis> can't remeber
<MartijnVdS> yes but 1.4 is packaged and binary
<MartijnVdS> so you don't need to compile it yourself
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> a GL patch :)
<MartijnVdS> uhr
<Korallis> this is a patched version
<MartijnVdS> Korallis: then you want to build it as a package
<Korallis> to allow multi core cpu in wow for better fps. instead of 20
<MartijnVdS> try "debuild"
<MartijnVdS> or "dpkg-buildpackage -b"
<MartijnVdS> instead of 'configure'
<Korallis> so i just run that command?
<Korallis> ok hold on
<MartijnVdS> inside the wine-source directory (where you also run "./configure")
<Korallis> its doing something.
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<MartijnVdS> it uses the packaging tools to build custom packages
<Korallis> so this is building the patcakge.
<MartijnVdS> they'll end up one level higher -- cd ..
<MartijnVdS> then "ls" to see which .deb files were created
<MartijnVdS> dpkg -i file.deb to install
<Korallis> as long as this installs patched 1.4 i dont mind :P
<MartijnVdS> you might have to perform some tricks to keep the custom version installed through upgrades
<Korallis> why is it such a pain just because i have more than 4gb ram i need a 64 bit.
<MartijnVdS> (and undo that trick when you later on upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu)
<MartijnVdS> nah, 64-bit is better all-round :)
<Korallis> ul be here to talk me through it . lol
<Korallis> how long does this bloody take.
<Korallis> quad core cpu and 12GB ram it should compile a small program like wine in just a few mins. surely
<MartijnVdS> "small program" like wine? :)
<Korallis> yeah it didn't look very big.
<MartijnVdS> It's a translation layer for Windows programs, with lots of Windows bits replaced (because otherwise the programs wouldn't work)
<penguin42> wine is huge - also you mgiht need to set some flags for it to do a build in parallel
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: no idea how to do that with debuild
<penguin42> setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=10    sometimes helps - but not for all packages
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<Korallis> its a bit late now. its arleady spammin my screen with tons of junk
<MartijnVdS> Nah, that's just the commands it's executing so you don't have to do it all manually :P
<MartijnVdS> it's telling you how nice it's being to you ;)
<Korallis> no its just spamming me with stuff i don't understand in a launguage thats hard to read. lol
<penguin42> Korallis: Just ignore it unless something breaks - then the last few lines of it are what helps you find out why it broke
<daubers> Afternoon
<ahayzen> Hi .... was just scanning through askubuntu and noticed this question... http://askubuntu.com/questions/148977/decreasing-boot-time-on-ubuntu-12-04 ....they stated that they have a delay after 'firewire_core' in the startup. So i looked in my dmesg and noticed that there was a 10 second gap between 'firewire_core' starting and the next item. Is this normal? is it doing other stuff in the background and not logging? Th
<Korallis> penguin42, i take it your a guru at this linux stuff then :)
<penguin42> Korallis: Well, some bits more than others - I've been using it for about 18 years now, but stuff changes so some bits I don't know as well
<Korallis> 18 years... lol i was just about mastering DOS and windows 98SE back then
<Korallis> or 95
<Korallis> yeah windows 95 and Dos command line lol
<penguin42> yeh got my 1st Linux box in '94
<Korallis> at 10 years old
<Korallis> i wish to god id of known about linux at 10. id of learned so much more than i did messing around in a dos prompt window lol
<dogmatic69> ahayzen: it did not bother you till you read that? :P
<dogmatic69> If you want a faster boot, buy SSD
<ahayzen> well the boot performance isn't really that bad
<dogmatic69> I am running a Q6600 with SSD and I am using apps within 30 seconds
<ahayzen> i was just wondering why there is a massive gap...
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Well, you've got to be careful - it's sometimes worth working out why boot times are slow, they can be simple easy to fix stuff once you know they are there
<penguin42> boot/start
<ahayzen> well i'm on a Duo core without a SSD and i boot in ~20 secs to lighdm
<ahayzen> back to my question (and someone else's on askubuntu) why is there such a gap in dmesg?
<penguin42> ahayzen: it's not necessarily the firewire - it could be the ethernet or something else it's waiting for; you could try using bootchart to see what's going on during that time
<jacobw> german is difficult
<penguin42> jacobw: That's what google translate is for
<Korallis> penguin42, aprox how long is dkpg gunna take to sort this wine out..
<jacobw> unfortunately, i need actually speak to people in german
<penguin42> Korallis: I can't remember since last time I did it - it was a while ago, it's quite a slow build for wine, it's a horrible package
<penguin42> jacobw: Really? All the Germans I've dealt with know English
<Korallis> i just wanna play wow at a decent frame rate  :\
<jacobw> ich brauchen besiedeln spreche
<jacobw> something :|
<jacobw> yes, somebody told me once that most germans speak english
<penguin42> Korallis: If it's such a common one I'm surprised there isn't a PPA for it
<jacobw> this is not true
<penguin42> jacobw: Perhaps it's just the ones I work with
<Korallis> im not sure about the whole ppa thing i was just trying to follow a guide.
<Korallis> were something went wrong.
<jacobw> people who've self selected to work with english speakers?
<jacobw> :)
<Korallis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11677311&postcount=12
<penguin42> Korallis: PPAs are where someone makes the patches and throws it to a system at Ubuntu that builds it all for you and spits out a set of packages you can easily add
<Korallis> ahh the guide had a ppa.
<Korallis> but had to sort of download some source then patch it then make it.
<Korallis> but it failed with needed 32 bit libs then someone said do a dkpg thing or something. lol
<penguin42> Korallis: If I was trying to build my first package I wouldn't use wine as the starting point - it's horrible!
<Korallis> yeah but unfortunatly its something i need
<jacobw> dpkg-build
 * jacobw would not start with wine either
<Korallis> its taking ages...
<jacobw> what problem brought you to this point?
<Korallis> following the guide.
<Korallis> then it said it can't make it cus it needed 32 bit lib files or something.
<Korallis> so someone told me to do dkpg-debuild or something like that.
<jacobw> i think patching and compiling wine is not a solution for most probable problems
<Korallis> all the patch does is lets wow read multi core cpu's appartently.
<jacobw> i see
<penguin42> Korallis: I think it might be worth you try the wine1.5 version out of that ppa - it's newer than that forum post and if you're really lucky (*) then it might already be fixed in that    (* although given that you're rebuilding wine that's not a good sign of luck)
<jacobw> are you at the 'make' stage?
<Korallis> yeah jacobw it just started
<Korallis> il test this 1st and f that dont work il try wine 1.5
<jacobw> try wine1.5 first
<Korallis> can i even do that while this build thing is doing what its doing?
<jacobw> yeah
<Korallis> oh it finished.
<Korallis> so how do i do this wine 1.5 thing?
<penguin42> if you've got that wine ppa in then just installing the wine1.5 package might do it
<jacobw> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<jacobw> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jacobw> wine --version
<jacobw> ubuntu should not include 'add-apt-respository' and 'apt-add-repository', it's just confusing :(
<Korallis> doing the above pulled in wine 1.4
<Korallis> wine 1.4.4
<Korallis> wine1.4-1.4 rather
<penguin42> curious
<jacobw> ah, each version is packaged seperately
<penguin42> Korallis: OK, now do apt-get install wine1.5
<jacobw> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<jacobw> :)
<Korallis> isntallin now :)
<Korallis> will this update 1.4?
<Korallis> or just add another one?
<penguin42> not sure
<jacobw> add another one and update references
<Korallis> lol you make it sound easy.
 * jacobw → food
<Korallis> wine --version now shows wine 1.5.5
<penguin42> good; is it any better?
<Korallis> testin in 2 secs
<Korallis> fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x53ae340,0x53ae940): stub
<Korallis> fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x53ae340,0x53ae940): stub
<Korallis> same thing and only 30fps.. exactly the same performance.
<penguin42> hmm oh well, worth a try - maybe worth waiting
<penguin42> Korallis: Is it exactly 30fps ?
<Korallis>  no fluctuates 25 / 30 fps
<penguin42> ah ok
<Korallis> knowing  how to fix that fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x53ae340,0x53ae940): stub
<Korallis> fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x53ae340,0x53ae940): stub would really help
<penguin42> are you sure that's really you're problem?  But that sounds like a bit of the innards of wine
<Korallis> yeah im guessin thats it.
<Korallis> as that would indicate it cant tell its a multi core cpu
<penguin42> best ask on one of the wine lists then
<penguin42> Korallis:  possible, but it might be only about telling it's hyperthreaded
<Korallis> penguin42, didn't think about that.
<Korallis> LMFAO
<Korallis> i love google
<Korallis> Since you need a 64bit program to access multiple cores <<<<
<MartijnVdS> you don't
<Korallis>  now im litterly laughing
<penguin42> why?!
<Korallis> MartijnVdS, thats the point.
<MartijnVdS> Korallis: uhr, no
<Korallis> MartijnVdS, yes lol the fact that that statement is very not true is the point.
<MartijnVdS> the point is faster access to more memory :)
<Korallis> hense the reason i put LoL 1st.
<MartijnVdS> and some calculations on huge numbers
<MartijnVdS> ah ok
<Korallis> 64bit is purely memory based as far as i am aware.
<MartijnVdS> Korallis: 64-bit maths too (CPU instruction set)
<Korallis> :O wine crashed.
<shauno> I kinda wonder if 64bit would have any speed advantages routing ipv6
<MartijnVdS> shauno: possibly.. time for science!
<shauno> it seems a bit theoretical, but I'd imagine comparing a /48 against a given bitmask would take a lot less instructions if they fit in one register each
<MartijnVdS> "Even though at the time the IPv6 specifications were written 64-bit CPUs were rare, the IPv6 designers elected to optimize the IPv6 header for 64-bit processing. "
<MartijnVdS> according to Cisco
<shauno> sweet.  so I'm not crazy
<MartijnVdS> shauno: that's not implied by this :P
<MartijnVdS> you could still be crazy
<penguin42> shauno: Well, a more interesting question is whether you can use 128bit vector ops
<shauno> I'd hope you wouldn't need them, unless people really were evil enough to assign /128's
<MartijnVdS> Current recommendation is somewhere between /48 and /60 I think?
<MartijnVdS> my employer/isp gives customers /48s
<penguin42> shauno: If you were working with 128 bit registers perhaps it wouldn't matter
<MartijnVdS> (all new customers -- current customers have to enable it manually for now.. but we'll be fixing that soon!)
<MartijnVdS> See us enable IPv6 for FttH customers: http://www.ams-ix.net/cgi-bin/stats/sflow_grapher?type=ipv6&scale=normal&counter=bps&interval=weekly
<MartijnVdS> (that's mostly us -- on "IPv6 day")
<brobostigon> :)
<shauno> chorus's answer was less optimistic.  they assure me they're heard of ipv6, basically
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: What % of the traffic from users is ending up on IPv6 ?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: no idea actually :)
<penguin42> shauno: That's more than Demon's answer
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: but Google, Youtube, Facebook
<penguin42> shauno: 'IPv6' what's that?
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: at least
<gebbione> is there anything i can use to mount .cue .bin files?
<MartijnVdS> gebbione: use 'bchunk' to make the bin into a .iso
<MartijnVdS> gebbione: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/05/08/howto-mount-bincue-files-in-linux/
<MartijnVdS> uh
<MartijnVdS> wait
<MartijnVdS> gebbione: http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23 -- even easier!
<MartijnVdS> fuseiso
<MartijnVdS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#CUE.2BAC8-BIN_Images
<gebbione> MartijnVdS, the sh supposed to be downloaded in that page does not exist anymore
<gebbione> going to watch italy playing
<bigcalm> How does ones get the UDID of an iPhone/iPod/iPad without having Windows or Mac?
<MartijnVdS> UDID?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: there are some "idevice" tools
<bigcalm> Unique Device ID, I assume
<MartijnVdS> libimobiledevice-utils ?
<MartijnVdS> /usr/share/man/man1/idevice_id.1.gz
<MartijnVdS> looks like that would do it :)
<bigcalm> Plugging this iPad into my machine causes something to do with iPhone to crash in Ubuntu :D
<MartijnVdS> they look mostly the same to Ubuntu :)
<bigcalm> Maybe I'll reboot to GameOS so that I can play some Portal 2. While I'm there, use iTunes to get the UDID
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: idevice_id doesn't work?
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: didn't stop to check. I'm in GameOS now any way :)
<popey> bigcalm: there's apps you can install to do it
<popey> one is called UDID+ ☺
<popey> (an iOS app on the device itself)
<MartijnVdS> is that allowed by apple now?
<MartijnVdS> I thought they disabled access to it from ios apps
 * popey shrugs
<popey> i have one on mine
 * MartijnVdS watches the F1
<MartijnVdS> This one isn't on BBC :(
<bigcalm> popey: bought an iPad2. I don't think I've ever felt so indifferent about a new toy
<MartijnVdS> ♥ Android tablet
<bigcalm> Yeah, I enjoy using my Xoom :)
<s-fox> anyone here use identi.ca ?
<MartijnVdS> that still exists?1
<bigcalm> That's still a thing?
<bigcalm> Heh
<s-fox> it is built into gwibber, yes.
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: ^5
<popey> you're holding it wrong
<bigcalm> popey: should I have bought iHappyness as well?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: iKoolaid
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: (but that ran out after Steve Jobs died)
<diddledan> steve didn't die.. he ascended
<diddledan> :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: that was Steve Irwin
<diddledan> lol
 * jacobw is also watching F1
<jacobw> f1 > apple
<MartijnVdS> No BBC coverage :(
<diddledan> BBC has it at 10:30
<MartijnVdS> yeah, "highlights"
 * MartijnVdS watches the Dutch coverage instead
<diddledan> yeah, sucks
 * jacobw is watching rtl hd
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: RTL7 HD
<jacobw> that's right
<MartijnVdS> you're in the Nether Lands?
 * jacobw is in bavaria
<MartijnVdS> "Almost" then :)
<jacobw> actually further from the netherlands than london
<MartijnVdS> Yes.. hmm
<MartijnVdS> I was never a geography whiz :)
<jacobw> i'm not a geography whiz, this week i learnt that poland is not the left of germany, but to the right :)
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: yes, that's the Netherlands 8-)
<jacobw> i think saying left and right confirms my lack of geographical knowledge :p
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: I always have to think which one is which (left/right)
<diddledan> looking at germany from England it's to the left :-p
<jacobw> yeah, that's kind of the problem
<jacobw> n/e/s/w
<diddledan> never eat shredded wheat
<justso> no ears sees well
<shauno> haven't been paying attention; how much longer does this football stuff last?
<jacobw> once i start thinking about lattitude and longitude and the surface of a sphere it all makes sense
<diddledan> it's only just started afaik
<diddledan> -_-
<jacobw> but the boundaries between countries and the names of oceans are arbitrary
<shauno> also, o/ dan.  Although I guess finding you here isn't much of a coincidence :p
<diddledan> latitudes and longitudes make my brian hurt
<diddledan> o/ shauno
<jacobw> i like math
<MartijnVdS> equator = 0 (+90 = pole, -90 = pole), greenwich = 0 (-180 pacific via US, +180 pacific via EUrope/Asia)
<MartijnVdS> it's not hard :)
<jacobw> 'longitude' is an interesting book written by 'dara sobel'
<jacobw> similar to 'fermat's last theorem' by 'simon singh'
<shauno> you have an odd number of quote marks.  that hurts my brain.
<diddledan> lol
 * jacobw pats shauno 
<Korallis> dd if=/home/lee/tester.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Korallis> oh ffs wrong window. sorry
<_2E0BXQ> lol
<_2E0BXQ> highlighted me though >.>
<Korallis> why would that highlight you?
<Korallis> that makes no sense at all lol
<diddledan> probably the use of /dev/sdb - folk are weird round these parts
<Korallis> strange..
<diddledan> I'm going to guarantee it isn't anything to do with the name "lee"
<Korallis> lol
<_2E0BXQ> >.>
<Korallis> so who does it flag if do /dev/sda
<Korallis> :P
 * _2E0BXQ happens to be a Lee :o
<diddledan> :-p
 * Korallis is also a lee obviously ^^
<_2E0BXQ> but yes, actually is due to /dev/
<_2E0BXQ> namely because I also go by /dev/null
<Korallis> ahhhh
<diddledan> lol
<Korallis> networking fails in windows.
<_2E0BXQ> Korallis: you're also a Lee who is a BT customer too :P
<Korallis> Moving files across a network via 2 ethernets no longer than 5 meters and both wired into a bt home hub and yet the transfer rate s only 5.9mb/s :\
<Korallis> _2E0BXQ, lol yup were abouts you from?
<_2E0BXQ> Southampton, Hampshire
<_2E0BXQ> you?
<Korallis> Birmingham atm
<_2E0BXQ> ah, cool
<Korallis> not really .. trust me on that one.
<Korallis> this city is a shit hole.
<_2E0BXQ> I've only ever been through
<diddledan> I'm from the best place ever - amazingstoke
<_2E0BXQ> diddledan: a bit north of me then :P
<diddledan> yups :-D
<Korallis> im actually from Manchester which is the best place ever.
<_2E0BXQ> Korallis: I love Manchester :P
<Korallis> so do i.
<Korallis> i miss it lol
<_2E0BXQ> I have a fair few friends up there
<penguin42> Korallis: Agreed - well, when it doesn't rain on us
<_2E0BXQ> one who happens to be from Wolves
<diddledan> yeah, but the name doesn't work as amazingchester
<Korallis> lol trie diddledan
<penguin42> mind you, I got soaked in Brum the other day
<Korallis> true*
<Korallis> penguin42, you were in brum the other day?
<diddledan> although chester itself would work as amazingchester
<_2E0BXQ> indeed
<penguin42> Korallis: about a week and a half ago - it did a HUGE down pour, mostly onto me about 5pm
<Korallis> penguin42, yeah i remember that i was Drenched when i walked through the door hah.
<diddledan> bah, 12.04 broke vmware's vmnet compiler
<Korallis> i need to switch the nics in the 2 pc's for 100/1000's and do a direct crossover connection, this transfer rate is stupidly slow i can write to usb faster ....
<Korallis> im slowley falling out with ubuntu 12.04
<_2E0BXQ> I get about 500kb/s across my gigabit network sections
<_2E0BXQ> I used to get more tranfer rate across my old sound-card IP network :/
<_2E0BXQ> er transfer
<Korallis> im on 6600kb/s atm which is way to slow..
<Korallis> might use Cat 6 cables :)
<_2E0BXQ> STP or UTP?
<Korallis> not sure
<penguin42> Korallis: Very unlikely to be STP/UTP/CAT5/6 issues unless you've got like 100m cable
<diddledan> I really need to replace some of my 12year-old cat5 cables
<Korallis> its not an issue just rather slow transfer rate. im used to 20MB/s - 40MB/s transfer rates at work lol
<Korallis> 6.9MB/s is just slow..
<Korallis> specialy for 16gig of stuff
<penguin42> Korallis: Are the links up at 100mbps or gig?
<Korallis> at work. or home home there standard 100mbps
<penguin42> and are you saying you're getting 6Mbit/s or 6MByte ?
<penguin42> (and what are you using to copy)
<Korallis> penguin42, its fine. its standard speed for a local connection 6800kb/s ie. close to 10mb
<Korallis> im just used to alot faster ::-)
 * penguin42 expects to be able to flatten his network connection between his machines
<_2E0BXQ> penguin42: I only use STP in my network because I do a lot of RF work, and it just adds an extra layer of shielding to keep the RF out of the networking side of things
<s-fox> Ireland are already 1-0 down :/
<Korallis> think im gunna steal some cat6 cables a switch / router and 2 x 100/1000 cards from work ::-)
<penguin42> _2E0BXQ: Oh yeh I guessed from you're nick
<penguin42> your
<_2E0BXQ> :)
<Korallis> brb
<gebbione> how do you import a config to nact?
<jacobw> nact?
<gebbione> nautilus configuration list
<brobostigon> is there a way, or in a more automated way, like with wordpress, to upgrade drupal core.?
<diddledan> brobostigon, there's aegir and drush, but aegir takes over the entire server
<brobostigon> diddledan: ah, let me lok them up, thank you.
<diddledan> drush is the "drupal shell"
<brobostigon> interesting idea.
<brobostigon> !info drush lucid
<lubotu3> drush (source: drush): command line shell and Unix scripting interface for Drupal. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-6 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 420 kB
<brobostigon> diddledan: drush looks interesting.
<diddledan> I really should look at drupal again - I'm using a slew of commercial plugins on wordpress atm
<directhex> wordpress is just so user-friendly though
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> drupal is awesomely configurable in contrast
<gebbione> mhhh i just mounted an iso and all the files in it are owned by 503, any idea what i can do to run these files? I cannot access them with my user
<gebbione> mhhh i just mounted an iso and all the files in it are owned by 503, any idea what i can do to run these files? I cannot access them with my user
<dogmatic69> gebbione: what group are they?
<dogmatic69> you can add yourself to the group
<dogmatic69> or sudo su and root it
<gebbione> i just copied it all and chowned
<gebbione> still not running fine in wine, trying to install a win program
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<dogmatic69> gn
<brobostigon> good night diddledan
<brobostigon> good night dogmatic69
<diddledan> nn
<diddledan> bah @ bbc losing audio
<diddledan> that is unless I broke my playback
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-03
<knightwise> morning TheOpenSourcerer
<popey> Morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning everyone :-D
<eoned> hii
<eoned> how i can record stream with VLC?
<directhex> eoned, what's the source?
<knightwise> morning all
<SuperMatt> morning
<eoned> directhex, UDP stream
<eoned> i play it with this command vlc -vvv udp://@239.0.0.1:1111
<directhex> eoned, yeah, i know how to do that in the gui, but not the command line
<diplo> Morning all
<kvarley-work> Pulled hard drives from a server and stuck them in a server that uses the intel 82566dc-2 gigabit ethernet controller and my network doesn't work. I've modprobed e1000e but I still can't see eth0, any ideas?
<BigRedS> Define "can't see eth0"; does the kernel see it at all on boot? Presumably you've tried manually configuring it and checking that it's not called eth1 or eth2 thanks to udef?
<BigRedS> *udev
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: As in not in ifconfig, doesn't respond to ifup/ifdown commands
<kvarley-work> The kernel modules after the manual load aren't used by anything either
<BigRedS> is it in `ifconfig -a`
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: Ooops, it's eth1
<BigRedS> :)
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: Is there a way to make it eth0 again?
<BigRedS> rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-*    and reboot
<BigRedS> that'll make udev forget which mac address has eth0
<BigRedS> and so whatever if is found first will become eth0, which should be your intel card
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: Thank you very much :) It's because it's assigned the old servers controller to eth0 I imagine
<BigRedS> it happens automagically. I only know this 'cause every time I swap disks in chassis I need to rm the file to make everythign stay working as it should
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: hehe
<kvarley-work> BigRedS: Hmmmm "cannot remove" ... "No such file or directory"
<kvarley-work> Oh
<kvarley-work> Just needed to take the last hyphen off
<BigRedS> oh, perhaps
<BigRedS> I always tab my way to it anyway
<BigRedS> ro 70-<tab>per<tab>net<enter>
<BigRedS> er, rm
<kvarley-work> I've used linux for years and still rarely use autocomplete haha
<BigRedS> that's the wrong sort of lazy :)
<shauno> tab's evil.  it gets you addicted and then leaves you stranded.  I keep getting confused when I'm writing an email, and tab just inserts tabs.
<BigRedS> haha, yeah, I need to work out a way of getting paths to auto-complete in vim
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
<mungbean> i've seen clueless guys in unix jobs that tab complete after the first letter and keep going
<mungbean> cos they don't know the commands
<shauno> that's pretty much how I cisco :p
<brobostigon> oh dear
<brobostigon> sounds like the mentality of some windows admins i have met.
<SuperMatt> ok, weirdness, I upgraded a server to 3.2.0-45-virtual, but every time I reboot, it keeps loading 3.2.0-44-virtual
<SuperMatt> and I've run update-grub
<mungbean> is grub configured to run that specific one?
<SuperMatt> nope
<SuperMatt> or at least, I don't think it is
<SuperMatt> I've had a look in the grub.cfg and it's not listed there
<mungbean> oh thats more serious
<mungbean> boot partition?
<SuperMatt> doesn't look like I have a separate /boot
<eoned> hii
<eoned> someone can help me to convert something to commands?
<SuperMatt> depends what you're trying to do
<SuperMatt> looks like if I manually run grub-mkconfig it'll be fixed
<SuperMatt> why the hell didn't it do that itself?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday, and happy Leave the Office Early Day! :-D
<SuperMatt> wait, why is that a thing?
<SuperMatt> I need proof!
<SuperMatt> I would just  *love* to leave the office early
<DJones> eoned: Explain what you're trying to do and what the end result you want is, if somebody can help, they'll normally jump in
<JamesTait> SuperMatt, it is a thing if daysoftheyear.com is to be believed.  I'm yet to find any other supporting evidence, however.
<eoned> DJones, i need to convet this thing to command for cvlc
<eoned> Median>convert/save>Network>put my udp url "udp://@239.0.0.1:1111" > convert/save > apply a file name. and select MPEG2 + MPGA (TS) > start
<SuperMatt> argh! I ran grub-mkconfig and it's STILL the wrong kernel
<JamesTait> SuperMatt, on the other hand, Yahoo news has it as June 1st, so maybe we already missed it. ;)
<DJones> eoned: Its not something I can help with, but now you've put the question out, hopefully somebody else will be able to help
<DJones> eoned: You could also ask in #ubuntu which is the main Ubuntu support channel if there's nobody here who can help
<^aDaM> Morning :)
<^aDaM> Do you guys know in 13.04 of Ubuntu Desktop - Can you just download and install Steam via UI? or do I need to do it in Wine like the old days? It's been a while since using Ubuntu, can somebody please help my poor lost soul? :-]
<DJones> ^aDaM: I'm pretty sure steam is in the repo's now
<BigRedS> You can definitely download a native deb from valve
<DJones> ^aDaM: http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/steam-ubuntu-ringtail.html
<DJones> You have to be signed in to an Ubuntu One account apparantly
<knightwise> 42_Daflo
<mungbean> nice password
<knightwise> naah , its a nick
<mungbean> :P
<BigRedS> yeah, yeah
<knightwise> but he isnt here
<knightwise> W3@llL1v3in@YellowSBMaRine
<knightwise> thats a password
<BigRedS> That's my email address!
<knightwise> Lol
<DJones> I like the look of the Asus Memo HD thats been announced, $149 for a 16Gb model, aimed at replacing the N7
<BigRedS> Anyone know if there are any dumbphones running Android? I want to get my Android contacts syncing on something with a many-day battery life...
<DJones> I wonder whether it would be suitable for Ubuntu touch
<DJones> BigRedS: Probably not, Facebook pulled the launch of their phone :)
<^aDaM> <DJones> ^aDaM: http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/steam-ubuntu-ringtail.html
<^aDaM> <DJones> You have to be signed in to an Ubuntu One account apparantly
<^aDaM> Thanks DJones !!
<BigRedS> Ah yeah, I'd forgotten about that 'project'
<MooDoo> helo all
<brobostigon> mornings MooDoo
<BigRedS> Anyone know of an offline HTML5 validator? So I can easily test sites I'm running on the localhost?
<SuperMatt> nope nope
<BigRedS> :(
<mgdm> BigRedS: if you're using the 'web developer toolbar' in Chrome/Chromium or Firefox, it can validate HTML from localhost - it sends it as an HTTP POST
<mgdm> it's got an option called 'Validate local HTML"
<BigRedS> does it validate HTML5 specifically?
<BigRedS> I'm asking for someone else, so I can't reliably verify myself whether it does :)
<mgdm> BigRedS: well, it looks at the doctype to work out what it's meant to be doing - so if you have an HTML5 doctype, you're sorted
<davmor2> Morning all
<BigRedS> oh, cool
<BigRedS> ta!
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka how am ya
<MooDoo> davmor2: aye not three bad
<MartijnVdS> http://i.imgur.com/R5CYFSD.png
<diplo> heh
<dwatkins> sad but true, although in fairness, we still seem to be stuck half-way between imperial and metric in the UK.
<shauno> it's pretty much metric unless you're drinking or driving now, no ?
<dwatkins> pitch of the pins on a circuitboard: 1/10 inch
<shauno> from a distance, at least.  last time I lived in the UK they were still un an uproar about straight bananas
<dwatkins> distances written on railway bridges: chains and miles
<Myrtti> even in US cosmetics etc are actually sold my ml
<dwatkins> sizes of monitors: inches
<dwatkins> (although most of the world probably uses inches for monitors)
<shauno> that seems to be quite recent Myrtti.  Doesn't help that it's difficult to smuggle them through an airport without the size marked in ml though
<shauno> remind me, hit an odd one in an airport .. how are you supposed to know if 250g of cheese is ±100ml.  or even needs to be.  kinda daft
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrication_in_the_United_States <-- read it some time ago
<BigRedS> shauno: archimedes principle
<BigRedS> wait, no that's not it. That's mass
<BigRedS> the one about volume. Does it even have a name?
<BigRedS> Eureka?
<shauno> I don't recall them having a displacement tank handy
<BigRedS> Ah, and you'd not be permitted to take your own one airside, either
<dwatkins> is cheese porus, though?
<shauno> I'm more curious what they thought I was going to do with it :/
<hd5770> !usb
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mungbean> what's the best synergy type software nowadays? synergy-plus?
<Darael> !best | mungbean: automatic response
<lubotu3> mungbean: automatic response: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mungbean> in the case of synergy applications, i think there is a best
<mungbean> because the others stopped developing
<BigRedS> there's more than one synergy?
<mungbean> synergy stopped devving , then synergy plus was released, then i got confused
<mungbean> seems the project is called synergy again
<mungbean> and is active
<BigRedS> oh, right. I stopped paying attention about four years ago when I repleaced a few rubbish computers with one good one :)
<BigRedS> but I've recommended "synergy" to several people since
<diddledan> afaik synergy is pretty much the only one there is - ignoring that there's a synergy+ fork that got merged back and forth a few times
<mungbean> not working for me :(
<mungbean> might be my dual screen setup
<mungbean> needed desktop(legacy) mode
<cease> is this uk?
<DJones> Yes it is
<cease> hm
<cease> no
<cease> djones are you a dj for ubuntu?
<cease> can you scratch like the little bitch you are?
<MartijnVdS> DJ ones! ;)
<MartijnVdS> you should see him together with MC zeroes
<cease> martijn
<DJones> cease: Mind your language
<cease> Djones i am not the one whos claiming to be an Ibiza dj, you little hoe.
<MartijnVdS> !mods
<MartijnVdS> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  dgjones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<cease> bitch
<MartijnVdS> I think he ran out of words in his vocabulary
<DJones> Probably after 'a'
<MartijnVdS> DJones: nah, he used a word starting with 'b'
<DJones> Yeah, but they probablt meant to spell it 'dog'
<MartijnVdS> aanyway..
 * MartijnVdS is going to afk a bit.. move some components from one PC to another, fresh, shiny one
<fluids> hi
<fluids> is it true that you need to shag your daughter, before you claim your UK citizenship?
<fluids> i heard UK is full with inbreds and people with bad teeth, pale skin, and shitty english accent. also faggoty voice.
<directhex> hm, bored swede
<directhex> i thought swedes had better things to do
<Laney> oh man, burned on the accent /and/ the voice :(
<exatsssl> nIGGERS
<mgdm> based on the pale skin comment you might well get burned by the sun, too
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<exatsssl> UK BASTARDS
<exatsssl> UK FAGGOTS
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<roniz> calm it
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<exatsssl> NIGGERS
<mgdm> DJones: a ban on the web gateway from any IP for a while might be useful?
<DJones> I'd rather not do that unless necessary
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<brobostigon> afternoonings bigcalm
<christel> bigcalm \o/
<directhex> i'd support a vote to ban all web gateways forever
<brobostigon> afternoonings christel
<directhex> i don't think there's a single documented case anywhere on a major irc network of them being a good thing
 * bigcalm hugs christel hello :)
<DJones> directhex: +1
 * DJones blames christel 
<bigcalm> DJones: but she isn't Canadian, you can't blame her
<christel> hullu brobostigon! :)
<DJones> bigcalm: Heh, I guess that sounds a reasonable excuse
<brobostigon> christel: :)
<bigcalm> I need to make a phone call. My connection may drop
<DJones> bigcalm: Don't tell Hayley that you're multi-tasking (IRC + phone) you don't want to set the standard too early
<bigcalm> !ding
<lubotu3> dong
<bigcalm> Still connected, yay
<bigcalm> DJones: that was about the limit of my abilities
<DJones> Hmmh, wierd 'fact' of the day - You can legally marry a dead person in France... http://www.chacha.com/gallery/4443/funny-french-laws
<MartijnVdS> DJones: but they had trouble with gay people marrying?!
<DJones> MartijnVdS: Probably less trouble than in the uk
<MartijnVdS> DJones: you and your silly lords
<DJones> Heh
<bigcalm> Did the bill not make it passed the house of lords?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: I think there's a public lobbying campaign
<DJones> bigcalm: Still ongoing
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: it is likely that you know more about things going on in the UK than I do :)
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: I skimmed guardian.co.uk this afternoon, looking for something else
<MartijnVdS> but I can't forget things I've read 8-)
<bigcalm> You must have done very well in your exams
<MartijnVdS> those were AGES ago though :)
<Laney> oh god, I tuned into the lords debate
 * DJones Erk. 8 kids stood outside my gate talking to & stroking my dog, I think I'm going to start charging admission charges
<MartijnVdS> DJones: install a speaker, play dalek sounds over them
<DJones> Nah, don't want to scare them
<DJones> I think every kid between about 5 and 14 makes trips to see the dog
<DJones> At least thats what it feels like, he gets mobbed every time I take him for a walk
<demonoid_me> Hello i need help for register LoCo Team for my country
<demonoid_me> :)
<DJones> Probably the best channel to ask about that would be either #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-locoteams
<DJones> Probably #ubuntu-locoteams will be the best one, but you'll need to be patient for somebody to get back to you
<demonoid_me> DJones: yes 10x :)
<diplo> Hmm do-release-upgrade over ssh... hope it works!
<diplo> :)
<DJones> diplo: I was looking at doing that the other day & it brought up a warning about not upgrading over SSH
<diplo> heh yep it sure did DJones :P
<diplo> I don't have a keyboard or screen spare, so hope it goes ok and fix it if it breaks
<diplo> Warning was for network connectivity i think and it should be fine :)
<diplo> Reboot time..
 * diplo crosses fingers
<diplo> hah, eventually came back up to find 11.10 is EOL as well :/
<DJones> Heh
<diplo> Next upgrade, well this needed doing a long long time ago
<diplo> Really want to reinstall, must order new credit card so I can upgrade :P
<diplo> All this so I can write a python script tonight , quiet in here
<mungbean> quiet indeed
<diplo> Right all packages got for the 2nd time, now to wait for them to install
<diplo> Bit worrying, it's asking to set root password on mysql :P
<MartijnVdS> wow.. new case + cpu + everything = QUIET
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<diplo> Not had a new PC in years :(
<diplo> Will treat myself in a few months I think, once other bills are all paid off
<mungbean> just bought an epic toy for my kid tonight..looking forward to playing with it :P
<diplo> heh the joys of parent hood
<diplo> :)
<mungbean> the bonus of having a boychild
<mungbean> he's a bit young to play with it yet tho :(
<mungbean> its a massive pirate ship thing
<mungbean> http://www.toymania.com/news/messages/6325.shtml
<mungbean> rather large
<diplo> I have 2 boys, getting more into computers / tech now though
<mungbean> gotta keep up the "normal" hobbies/play too though it must be hard
<mungbean> i loved computers as a boy
<mungbean> i would be well into minecraft etc
<diplo> Yeah, I don't let them do to much.. we go outside a lot when it's nice, taught them both to ride and swim
<diplo> Going for our first proper bike ride next weekend as long as this weather stays
<mungbean> my boy is a bit pasty skinned
<mungbean> need plenty noyice to leave the house!
<diplo> heh, my kids love it outdoors, the gruffalo woods is their favourite
<directhex> nathan hates the sun in his face
<directhex> and isn't big on grass
<diplo> Young directhex ?
<mungbean> gruffalo woods?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: directoct 8-)
<mungbean>  one thing i won't understand about teenagers: screamo
<diplo> Place called Shearwater near longleat safari park
<diplo> Kids love it, they called it that
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: teenagers? it was a thing 10 years ago.. so 20-somethings by now, I hope?
<mungbean> still going though, dunno if it has a new name
<MartijnVdS> "Screamo is a post-hardcore-influenced subgenre of emo that predominantly evolved from emo"
<mungbean> http://www.iheartdropdead.com/blog/all-we-have-balance-and-meaning-exclusive-ep-stream/#.Ua0DH2Kvfid
<mungbean> this stuff
<mungbean> choose any track 3, 4, 5
<mungbean> at any point its just screamy
<diplo> Well second reboot after upgrade = a lot smoother
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: *shudder*
<mungbean> thought i would listen as its a family member
 * MartijnVdS prefers less screamy music
<MartijnVdS> Zzz!
<mungbean> we are old though
<mungbean> talking of which, time for a snooze
 * MartijnVdS still buys new music a lot though
<MartijnVdS> just not THAT kind ;)
<Azelphur> was just looking at this, http://www.uk-automation.co.uk/products/X10-Wall-Dimmer-Switch.html I notice it says it only works with 60-300w incandescent lamps, isn't that the type of bulb that is banned from sale here?
<ali1234> yes
<Azelphur> kinda makes that device a little pointless then? XD
<ali1234> it will probably work with halogens
<ali1234> but dimmers do not work with CFL
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> does it have to be a 60+w one?
<ali1234> i dunno
<diplo> Need special dimmer for halogens as well
<diplo> Will work, as do CFL's but they break :)
<diplo> This unit must NOT be used with Low Voltage Halogens, "Energy Saving" lamps, or Flourescent lights. Doing so will cause the unit to fail beyond repair.
<diplo> So could use with GU10 style bulbs
<diplo> Anyhoo, off to bed. GN all
<redtape|renegade> ali1234, I have a CPU fan error on my startup screen .. even though everything is connected and the fan is wir~ring away .. I was just about to buy a new one , but what do you think I should do . Because I can't even get to the start-up screen ?
<ali1234> check that the fan is plugged into the correct motherboard header
<redtape|renegade> ok .. hang-on ..
<redtape|renegade> yes .. it is labelled .. "cpu fan "..
<redtape|renegade> I tried another fan .. & it still comes up with the same error .. ali1234 ?
<ali1234> well, make sure you use one with sense output
<redtape|renegade> is that the difference between 3 pins and four pins (connector 2 mo.board) .. because this is an old computer (2008) and I only have 3 pins ..
 * redtape|renegade notes that his higher-end other computer has 4 pins on his CPU fan ..
<redtape|renegade> ali1234, Perhaps I need to re-paste the CPU ?
<ali1234> i doubt it
<redtape|renegade> me too..
<ali1234> unless you removed the heatsink
<redtape|renegade> no.
<redtape|renegade> do think it is just a critical failure ?
<ali1234> i couldn't possibly say
<redtape|renegade> it's a strange one .. I've never seen it before .. ?
<redtape|renegade> ali1234, How do I get help with this ? Who do I ask ?
<ali1234> you just have to figure it out.....
<ali1234> you should check fan speed and cpu temp in the bios
<redtape|renegade> ok .. will do .. thank-you..
<directhex> redtape|renegade, the yellow wire reports the fan speed to the motherboard
<directhex> or the green wire, on 4-pin connectors
<redtape|renegade> directhex: Yeah, I just have 3 pin so i dunno if that makes much diference . Either it worx or it doesn't and I've tried 2 80mm fans .. Do you think this would work better ? http://bit.ly/12qbNw7
<redtape|renegade> Although their feedback is a bit grim .. http://bit.ly/13hhg50
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-04
<redtape|renegade> mmm .. no luck there, then .. Looks like I'm buying a whole new PC ...
<redtape|renegade> .. me thinks I'll just get a raspi  .. good 'nuff.
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<JonathanJ_> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<MartijnVdS> ...
<ging> thats a lot of.. never mind
<MartijnVdS> ging: a lot of "gingers"
<ging> only a ginger can call a ginger a ginger
<MartijnVdS> ging: \o/ Tim Minchin
<knightwise> mornin
<MooDoo> hello all
<sjhh> morning
<hd5770> hey sjhh
<hd5770> man i cant get unbutu to boot from usb
<hd5770> its a real pain
<knightwise> hd5770: did you format the drive to fat32 before you started ?
<hd5770> no
<hd5770> but its fat32 and app i got made the usb stick and done all the formating as im in winbows still
<hd5770> error no config file found
<hd5770> no default or UI config found
<hd5770> Boot>
<hd5770> is all i ever get
<MartijnVdS> that means grub can't find its second stage
<hd5770> why
<MartijnVdS> could be lots of things
<MartijnVdS> probably because your BIOS shuffles things around in a way that Grub doesn't understand
<hd5770> pain
<MartijnVdS> hd5770: do you want to *install* Ubuntu on the USB disk, or run the installer off the USB disk?
<MartijnVdS> disk/stick/whatever
<hd5770> run imstaller offer it
<MartijnVdS> How did you create the USB bootable stick?
<christel> gooood morning prettycakes <3
<MartijnVdS> (and which OS do you use now?)
<MartijnVdS> christel: howdy!
<christel> \o
<hd5770> ive used meny thingys all with same out come im on winbows
<MartijnVdS> hd5770: have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows ?
<MartijnVdS> hd5770: "Linux Live Usb Creator" and/or UNetbootin?
<hd5770> yep yep
<diplo> Morning all
<hd5770> guess ill go shop and get a cd
<mungbean> did anyone else get a letter fro mthe taxman giving them money?
<mungbean> thought it was a bit proactive of them
<diplo> No!
<diplo> Wheres mine!
<mungbean> it was only £300
<mungbean> \o/ \o/ \o/
<diplo> *only*¬
<mungbean> should pay for the wifes dentist trip on friday
<diplo> I will keep my eye out for one :)
<mungbean> didn't actually get the cheque yet
<mungbean> it will problably turn out i owe them money :(
<diplo> heh, knowing the tax office probably...
<DJones> mungbean: I'm hoping for one of those letters
<DJones> Hoping for a tax refund they owe me, I was employed until the end of august and paid tax under paye, then went self employed, so in theory, I should get a tax refund for September-March when my income wasn't under paye
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<diplo> Morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning diplo
<mungbean> DJones: usually i'd expect to file a return first though
<DJones> mungbean: Seems to depend on whether you're employed or self employed, if you're employed and only have salary coming in, if there's an overpayment, quite often they just send that out automatically
<DJones> My wife got one last year even though she doesn't file any returns
<DJones> It was only £19 and they made the cheque out in her unmarried name, we didn't bother trying to get them to change it, we'd have probably spent more on phone calls than the cheque was worth
<mungbean> using this monitor inportait mode seems to be very blurry
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: could be wrong sub-pixel antialiasing
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: (expecting it to go horizontally instead of vertically)
<mungbean> fixable?
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: should be easy, yes
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/subpixel.php
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: you can use that page to see if that's actually your problem
<mungbean> allegeldy this monitor is 1920x1080
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: that's not a problem.. but it might make it harder to see the subpixels :)
<mungbean> but only showing 1440x900
<MartijnVdS> that would make it fuzzy, yes
<mungbean> double checks
<mungbean> ah they do different versions of the same model number.
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: "xrandr" will tell you the current resolution & orientation
<mungbean> good idea
<mungbean> gonna find a different monitor mething
<MartijnVdS> monitor mething
<MartijnVdS> not even once
<MartijnVdS> ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hug Your Cat Day! :-D
<Laney> I keep threatening to get a cat
<Laney> but alas it's not allowed by my rental contract :(
<MartijnVdS> Laney: threatening whom? cats everywhere? ;)
<diplo> Can have 1 of the thousand that seem to be on my estate!
<diplo> :)
<Laney> I'd never threaten a cat ♥
<Laney> we always had them when I lived with the parents
 * Laney pines
 * czajkowski gives Laney a saucer of milk 
<czajkowski> hush
<Laney> meowwwww
<diplo> I've not had another one since mine got cancer, live on my own now with kids and I just don't want that responsibility of sorting people when I go away etc
<diplo> Think a few years and I'll get another pet
<Laney> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533584_10151224878152413_610833438_n.jpg
<Laney> there he is
 * JamesTait has six.
<JamesTait> I am crazy cat man.
<mungbean> my sis has 9
<mungbean> never seen them all at once though
<JamesTait> Does she want any more? :-P
<mungbean> no but it doesn't stop her
<mungbean> i.e no but yeah
<JamesTait> I could spare 5 or so! :-D
<mungbean> i think it is replacement for husband issues
<dwatkins> My friend has about 20 pet rats.
<directhex> our cat fell out of a first floor window last night
<directhex> idiot cat
<Myrtti> my sister's cat is humping his plush penguin.
<mungbean> i bet the dog pushed it
 * Myrtti shakes her head
<brobostigon> lol
<mungbean> was writing a gedit doc and i found that i had started a paragraph with "i"
<mungbean> as if i'm writing in Vim
<diplo> I do that a lot :D
<mungbean> probably not many facebook users in here, but when i put my phone on airplane mode overnight, then in the morning, switch out of airplane mode, and run facebook, the entries are from 28 may
<mungbean> and refershing doesn't fix it
<mungbean> not delete data, reboot phone, remove cache
<mungbean> app is up to date
<diplo> I have odd issues like that occasionally, normally clearing data fixes it for me
<mungbean> usually it does i tihnk
<diplo> But sometimes it just seems to fix itself, haven't found the cause yet.. not that fussed really either :)
<mungbean> never experienced it until i started airplane moding instead of power off at night
<JamesTait> christel, your young man is too cute. ;)
<diplo> Why do you use Airplane mode mungbean, to save battery ?
<mungbean> diplo: yes, and its night time, don't want messages, but want waking up for the next baby feed
<diplo> Those were the days :)
<mungbean> so alarm, and nothing else
<mungbean> no they are not the days :P
<mungbean> the days are when baby is toddling
<mungbean> :D
<diplo> You'll say the opposite once they there :)
<mungbean> nah
<diplo> Oh you will :)
<mungbean> i find it hard to relate to sweet little smiling baby
<diplo> They get EVERYWHERE!!!!
<mungbean> my boy is 3 1/2
<diplo> Ah, thought you only had the one
<mungbean> so much energy!
<diplo> Mine are 5 and 6 now, I really miss baby days now, not the toddling part
<mungbean> but...at 5 and 6 you can take them to museums and make lego/airfix with them :D
<mungbean> not surprised about the toddling if you had a 2 and 3 yr old runinng around together
<MooDoo> my son is 5 in sept and daughter is 2 in sept
<MooDoo> glad it's only one party but their 18th and 21st is going to be a knightmare lol
<mungbean> and girls grow up faster usually
<mungbean> hence boy 16 and girl 13 will be hard
<diplo> heh MooDoo, and mungbean I can take the older one, the younger one gets bored with everything very quickly
<mungbean> i will have similar issue
<MooDoo> luckily we have only 2 birthdays in our house lol
<diplo> Blimey how old are we talking about kids :D
<MooDoo> well i don't know about you but i'm 21 again :D
<diplo> That would ne nice :)
<mungbean> having kids is a great excuse to do things kids do
<mungbean> people worry too much about what they shouldn't be seen doing
<diplo> Oh I don't, I join the kids scooting down at the skateboard park, playing in the parks with them etc
<diplo> :P
<diplo> Anyone in here use imdbpy ?
<christel> JamesTait: aw thanks! <3
<diplo> Also, anyone use Amazon EC2 ?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: I use Glacier, and tried a bit of S3, does that count?
<mungbean> i use glacier too
<mungbean> paid 11p this month
<diplo> I just want to know if there is a console like on most VPS services I've used, it's looking like not ?
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: I paid $2.30, yay lots of raw photos :)
<directhex> ec2 isn't really a VPS service
<directhex> if you use it as one, you're doing it wrong
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: how many bearing in mind I have 500gb of photos ?
<MartijnVdS> use bigv for that ;)
<diplo> directhex: It's a friend who runs it on it
<directhex> well, i await hearing how they lost all their data
<diplo> Using the free server for a year setup I believe
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: 250GBish
<diplo> Ah right, I know nothing.. I was actually saying why don't you use a proper VPS host, and he says cost
<diplo> Whats the reasoning behind that comment directhex as I  know nothing about amazon services
<directhex> diplo, the storage on your ec2 instance is ephemeral. if you spin down the vm to e.g. assign more ram, then all data is gone. you're meant to use s3 for data that matters, and have designed your webapp to basically reinstall from scratch when you create the vm.
<directhex> ec2 isn't a vps host, it's an API for making VMs appear. your app needs to be designed for that API (spinning up & deleting VMs as demand requires, never needing persistent storage outside EBS), or you're missing the point
<diplo> Cool thanks for that, just typed it verbatim to him, quoting you :)
<diplo> Really must spend some time looking at it thought at some point
<diplo> Ah right he uses EBS for storing the site/images etc, but looking to use S3 soon
<directhex> basically, with ec2, ask yourself "if / partition was deleted, would i care?" - if the answer is yes, you should be on ec2
<directhex> shouldn't
<diplo> kk, ta for that, at least I understand it even if he won't listen :)
<mungbean> MooDoo: flickr?
<mungbean> 1tb of photos
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: doesn't store raw photos, only jpeg/other processed formats
<MooDoo> mungbean: yeah don't like flickr, can't easily password protect photos/folders, i do use g+ but there isn't really apart from picassa an easy way to sync.
<mungbean> can you make the flickr photos unpublic quite easily?
<MartijnVdS> you can, but you can't easily share it with a small number of people
<mungbean> with 1tb of photos i hope they have awesome photo mgmt
<MartijnVdS> you have 5 options: Only yourself, you+friends, you+family, you+f+f, everyone
<MartijnVdS> on g+/picasa you get to choose (by email address) who can see the photos
<sjhh> what do software do you use to manage that on the server?
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: hows life on the fairly narrow stillness
<popey> davmor2: very nice ☻
<popey> we have a wifi network and a local irc server on the boat :D
<MartijnVdS> 8-)
<davmor2> popey: nice.
<MartijnVdS> popey: so you don't have to talk face to face? ;)
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: on something 5 feet wide :)
<popey> not from the from to the back of the boat
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: exactly :)
<popey> its 70 ft long
<popey> right, back to the water.. ttfn
<MartijnVdS> popey: \o
<brobostigon> three seems to have fixed there 12 hour data outage.
<mungbean> irc server on boat lol
<mungbean> raspberry pi?
<davmor2> popey: on Ubuntu touch if you open the twitter app can you scroll down and see all your tweets for me on the galaxy nexus it is like a static page
<dwatkins> I can't imagine how I could have ever thought that 4.5 GB was enough for a server's root disk.
<diplo> heh, done that a few times.. lvm ?
<dwatkins> diplo: sadly no, it's the hard-wired SSD inside my ASUS Eee 901; I'm just moving 3 GB of unused data out of /var/www ;)
<dwatkins> (yes, I know, I should have made a separate partition for the website... ;) )
<dwatkins> Disk Usage Analyser is pretty.
<diplo> heh, quite helpful to when I remember to use it
<dwatkins> That's better, I have 4 GB free now.
<diplo> heh
<MartijnVdS> How stable is saucy?
<mgdm> if you leave it alone it mostly stays level, but if you move it around it'll go everywhere
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: ...
 * MartijnVdS thinks of upgrading, because better haswell supports
<directhex> mgdm, you can move sauce around fine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDlHGhKHIdM
<mgdm> heh
<mungbean> seems like every tabloid news site it's essential to have a sidebar of shame, pioneered by the dailymail
<mgdm> It's referred to by our team as a 'cracknav'
<mungbean> i accidentally clicked a sun.co.uk link
<mungbean> more like the boob bar
<dwatkins> for a moment I wondered what bars had to do with Sun Microsystems and why you weren't redirected to Oracle's website, mungbean...
<directhex> if there are boobs, you know it's not the daily mail
<directhex> the daily mail's bar only has semi-naked kids in it
<mungbean> dailymail has bobos  but it lingerie, bikinis
<mungbean> yeah
<mungbean> i seem to be missing keys/words today
<mgdm> 'bobos' is the best typo I've seen for a while
<mungbean> don't the french calls them lolos ?
<mungbean> waiting for docs.oracle.com :(
<mungbean> oracle and IBM can't seem to make wbsites that work
<directhex> mungbean, nor cisco
<mgdm> anyone remember the day Cisco's site had a bug that removed any occurrence of the character 'e'?
<mgdm> (well, I think it was 'e')
<mgdm> even the HTML tags were rewritten to <had>Stuff gos hr</had>
<mungbean> impressive
<diplo> lol, never heard of that :)
<diplo> mungbean: SAP ones are the same, sucky sucky
<mgdm> Oh, it was 't'. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/25/cisco_website_snafu/
<mungbean> somebody wants to deploy 7 web servers in prod for the lame helpdesk app
<mgdm> wow. how many clients?
<diddledan> 3
<diddledan> :-p
<mungbean> maybe 20000 students and 5000 staff
<diddledan> so 3 concurrent, then
<mungbean> but seriously how many of them actually login to the web site
<mungbean> the DB servers will be melted first anyway
 * mgdm looks
<diplo> 7, blimey.. what is it ASP ?
<mgdm> we have less than that for far more hits than that will get - though a lot of ours is cacheable, so we have Varnish in front
<mungbean> its just the application team and numpties
<mungbean> and/are
<diddledan> make sure it comes out of their budget and not yours :-p
<brobostigon> lets hope they dont read this, as it publicly logged being called called numpties.
<mungbean> :D
<mungbean> i'm connecting from a shared server
<mungbean> could be one of 250 people
<mungbean> besides, more people need to be called out when they are being numpties
<diplo> +1
<diplo> :)
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<diddledan> I'm too often numptieish
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: Once you know you are one, you are no longer one.
<brobostigon> yes, similer in concept to those that are stupid, dont realise they are, but if you can recognise such, you no longer are.
<diddledan> still, at least I haven't lost the game yet
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> MUAHAHAHA
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: the only winning move is not to play
<diddledan> indeed, but as I'd already lost, I figured ya'll needed to lose.. again
<brobostigon> that happens with age, when we slowly become senile.
<mungbean> my neighbour was telling me he'd gone for a test to see if he was getting alzheimers
<mungbean> surely if you've got it , you don't know
<mungbean> unless you just have it a little bit
<brobostigon> good point, yes.
<dwatkins> perhaps someone told him he'd forgotten something?
<diddledan> I don't remember forgetting anything, ever
<mungbean> he said he'd started forgetting names
<mungbean> he's also building a terrible fence
<mungbean> but i don't think its related
<mungbean> he's knocked up a rickety ramshackle fence that will fall over on any gust of wind
<mungbean> and is now adding various trestles that he's found on skips
<mungbean> trellice
<BigRedS> trellis :)
<mungbean> where's dictionarybot when you need him
<MartijnVdS> tralies!
<mungbean> do i need a scan too?
<BigRedS> Do people still make PCMCIA thingies? I want a 3G dongle, but it might as well not be sticking out of a USB socket when there's this otherwise useless void in my network
<dwatkins> you can get handheld 3G devices (not just a phone, but a MyWi)
<BigRedS> yeah, that sounds like the sort of thing I'd leave on a train or at home
<BigRedS> I'm pretty bad at, well, things really
<dwatkins> also, there are slots in some laptops for dedicated cards
<dwatkins> some ASUS laptops use them
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: for 3G, get a wifi one
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: (mifi or similar)
<MartijnVdS> it's not worth the driver hassle
<dwatkins> I don't think there are PCMCIA 3G adapters which don't stick out of the slot, though.
<dwatkins> so a Google image search for PCMCIA 3G tells me ;)
<MartijnVdS> my laptop has a built-in mini PCI-Express 3G card
<dwatkins> yeah, that's the badger
<MartijnVdS> but it has bad reception compared to the mifi.. and bad speed (onloy 7.2Mbit, mifi gets 28 :))
<dwatkins> I se my phone when I need internets on the go, but I have unlimited usage with Three.
<MartijnVdS> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-E5331-Speed-21-1Mbps-Unlocked/dp/B00ARFVTKS
<BigRedS> yeah, I've had a bit of a google and not come up with anything
<BigRedS> I'd be pulling the SIM outof the phone each time so can't be inside the laptop
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: https://techship.se/products/huawei-em770w/
<BigRedS> think I'll stick with usb/bt/wifi tethering
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: can't you set your phone to become an AP?
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: Android can do that
<MartijnVdS> (tethering)
<BigRedS> yeah, but then I spend the rest of the day with a flat battery if I've forgotten my USB cable
<BigRedS> which is the general case
<BigRedS> I *think* bluetooth uses less power, but drops out more frequently
<MartijnVdS> it's the 3G data that's the battery eater
<BigRedS> yeah
<mgdm> My phone lasts longer with wifi enabled for that reason
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: but the E5331 seems to be what you want
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: it's the size of a business card
<BigRedS> ooh, and it's not that expensive
<BigRedS> but I could get a load of USB cables for that money, too :)
<MartijnVdS> I hav this one, in white: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-E586-21-6-Mbps-Mobile/dp/B005LDRP18
<MartijnVdS> drove across England with it (and a Vodafone SIM), it worked great
<BigRedS> are they ever carrier-locked?
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: some are, especially if they have a logo on them other than "Huawei"
<BigRedS> ah right, so that's a thing to keep an eye out for
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: just search for "unlocked" :)
<BigRedS> yeah
<BigRedS> just wondered if it was a thing to bear in mind
<BigRedS> and it is :)
<MartijnVdS> Vodafone reception is not good near Land's End btw.. I guess it's the rocks and lack of population density :)
<mungbean> moved my nationwide ISA to another nationwide ISA. get a lwetter to say "here's to notify you of closure of your ISA"
<mungbean> ....and where's the ".....and your money is in the new ISA now!"
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: stolen by the mailman
<diddledan> they eated your monies
<mungbean> now i realised i have a halifax fixed rate one
<mungbean> at 4.x %
<mungbean> i could transfer into that instead
<mungbean> i hate ISAs
<czajkowski> christel: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22751415
<christel> haha yeah i saw that!
<czajkowski> it's rather cool
<christel> i like the orange clothing!
<christel> <3 bright colours
<spazm> NIGGERS
<spazm> HI ALL
<mgdm> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  dgjones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<spazm> NIGGERS
<spazm> FUCK
<diddledan> I don't get this slur against nigerians?
<mgdm> ta DJones - wasn't sure if you had a highlight in ! ops
<DJones> Yes I have
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> lol @ spam - aparently I can have a complimentary account at "iceland bingo" who are supposedly registered in gibraltar with a florida mailing address for "option out"
<diddledan> they're gonna give me £5 to spend in _any_ iceland, however!
<diddledan> they make the point that this is nationwide iceland stores!
<diddledan> all I have to do to earn this £5 free is to spend £10 on their bingo
 * diddledan counts on his fingers
<diddledan> ooh, they also offer degrees? the email came from newsletter@easyonlinedegreeresourcenetwork.com
<diddledan> now that's a mouthfull
<diddledan> what happened to triple-channel rams?
<diddledan> seems none of the haswell mobos feature such a beast?
<MartijnVdS> DDR3?
<MartijnVdS> The CPU doesn't support it? Or the chipsets don't?
 * MartijnVdS has http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4514
<MartijnVdS> GA-Z87X-OC.. good thing I put the cover on my case, or I'd go blind from the orange bits
<diddledan> no, not ddr3, but running three ddr3 modules independantly
<diddledan> seems dual-channel is the order of the day these days
<Myrtti> swimming in the lake ♥
<diddledan> Myrtti: doesn't your tech get soggy?
<Myrtti> I left it in the bag
<Myrtti> on the beach
<diddledan> aah
<MartijnVdS> yeah
<MartijnVdS> I have 2x 8GB 2133MHz DDR3
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: Not the lake near my house.. it's next to a golf course that was used to be an illegal toxic waste dump
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: that'll be running in dual-channel mode, then, I would suspect
<diddledan> and on the topic of toxic waste, we see that RadiumCat just joined
<diddledan> wtf is wrong with the network right now?!
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: yes
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: toxic waste, not nuclear waste
<diddledan> ello pr0ph3t
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: semantics
<diddledan> :-p
<pr0ph3t> IMHO the default lock screen window in ubuntu is fugly, I much prefer the gnome-shell default, but my point is: is there a way to change it and personalise it? Like themes or other?
<pr0ph3t> I love personalising my ubuntu box and with unity, cursor themes and lock screen are a nightmare for me
<pr0ph3t> changing cursor themes is also a nightmare, you always end up with a cursor theme on some parts of the screen and the default on others
<pr0ph3t> that is the stuff of nightmares
<MartijnVdS> pr0ph3t: some apps just use their own cursors..
<MartijnVdS> pr0ph3t: also, how often do you see the lock screen anyway?
<pr0ph3t> MartijnVdS I wish it was a matter of use or ease, but unortunately its just a hint of ocd on my side
<pr0ph3t> cursor theme wise its not the apps, it just that it does not do it for me, even if I change it to one of the standard themes such as redglass, I still get it only in some parts of windows and not on others
<MartijnV1S> what happened there
<MartijnV1S> pr0ph3t: what's the last thing I said? :)
<MartijnV1S> (before "what happened")
<pr0ph3t> that I probably do not use lock screen much (true)
<pr0ph3t> and that programs use different cursors anyways
<MartijnV1S> pr0ph3t: sometimes you have to log out & back in for it to work everywhere I think
<MartijnV1S> pr0ph3t: also, isn't it called "CDO" now? With the letters in proper alphabet order, AS THEY SHOULD BE?
<MartijnV1S> something disconnected me.. half
<pr0ph3t> MartijnV1S eheeh
<pr0ph3t> MartijnVdS yes sometimes you need to log out and back in indeed. But it is not my case unfortunately. Right now text and resize are redglass XL, but the standard arrow is a DMZ-white one
<pr0ph3t> *meow*
<pr0ph3t> as much as it pains me to admit it with gnome-shell that does not happen, cursors are changed, that's it
<MartijnVdS> pr0ph3t: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<MartijnVdS> pr0ph3t: *then* log out & back in
<MartijnVdS> pr0ph3t: file a bug :)
<daftykins> well well, an 'old' i3 samsung laptop that fails to boot to legacy mode, only EFI - how rude
<MartijnV1S> daftykins: my bios has a setting for that
<MartijnV1S> daftykins: boot efi/legacy/both
<daftykins> MartijnV1S: yeah, doesn't matter what you set on this one :D
<MartijnV1S> heh, ewps
<daftykins> it just plain doesn't work :D
<daftykins> just took this thing apart for a friends sister
<daftykins> needs a new keyboard for £17.50 off ebay then it's fixed up \o/
<mungbean> oil rush added to HIB8
<mungbean> found something sticky and brown in my hair. hope its chocolate
<brobostigon> lol.
<mungbean> quiet in here. is it cos everyone is on a narrow boat this week?
 * mgdm isn't
<mgdm> if I was to be on a boat it'd have a big stick and some sheets poking out of the top, ideally
<MartijnV1S> mgdm: so.. a ghost ship?
<mgdm> hah
<mgdm> well played
 * MartijnV1S off to Zzz land
<mgdm> cheerio
<mungbean> i was hoping brian blessed would be the new dr who
<mungbean> all bets are on some other fella though
<MartijnV1S> mungbean: Rupert Grint?
<mungbean> lol no
<mungbean> go to bed :)
<mungbean> although moss from IT crowd would be good
<MartijnV1S> mungbean: Hugh Laurie?
<MartijnV1S> we know he can play a doctor
<MartijnVdS> mungbean: other rumours are "Clara is actually a future doctor"
<mungbean> they can make it up as they go along
<mungbean> i do approve of the last 2 femal assistants and matt smith though
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-05
<knightwi1e> exit
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> mornin
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning diplo
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Environment Day! :-D
<mungbean> http://i.imgur.com/NBl5iQq.jpg morning
<directhex> mungbean, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8VTeDHjcM
<diplo> heh directhex, first time I've seen that :)
<JamesTait> directhex, mungbean, thank you so much for implanting that song in my brain so early in the day.
<directhex> JamesTait,  i can fix that
<JamesTait> I'd just about got rid of it from the last time my boys played it 87 times in a row.
<directhex> JamesTait, here, i can get rid of joel vitch for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM05acZeYlM
<directhex> er, wait
<directhex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfeyUGZt8nk
 * JamesTait prepared to be rickrolled
<JamesTait> directhex, catchy.
<mungbean> !info nitro
<lubotu3> Package nitro does not exist in quantal
<mungbean> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nitro/
<mungbean> confused
<mungbean> does anyone have nitro in their repos?
 * BigRedS doesn't
<mungbean> been taken away?
<diplo> nitro ide ?
<diplo> ah, sorry confused with ninja :)
<directhex> ubuntu app store != main repos
<BigRedS> Oh yeah
<mungbean> more confused
<mungbean> i have multiverse, universe etc
<BigRedS> yeah, but the Software-Centre also uses sources outside of apt's sources.list*
<mungbean> have installed it from another location now. they don't appear to sync :*(
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: anyone been seasick yet I mean Daviey was driving :)
<dwatkins> I guess I should upgrade my server from Natty, assuming it's still even possible... 11.04 being unsupported now.
<diplo> dwatkins: Funnily enough, I did that same thing on Monday night, Natty -> Oneric -> Precise
<diplo> Worked fine, took a fair few hours though
<dwatkins> groovy, thanks diplo
<diplo> Needed some python packages, totally forgot it had gone EOL :/
<diplo> It recommends doing it on the console, but mines headless and had no cables/screens spare at the time, worked perfectly fine over ssh but you will get warnings :)
<dwatkins> I have open-nx installed, so in theory I can do it from 4.5 miles away...
<dwatkins> ...in practise, knowing my luck, it'll fail and I'll have to fix it this evening ;)
<mungbean> anyone else use nitro?
<mungbean> clearly not syncing between my machines
<diplo> Never seen or heard of it mungbean I'm afraid
<diplo> Tasks management ?
<dwatkins> http://nitrotasks.com/ I assume
<diplo> Looks quite ggood
<mungbean> similar to lightread - looks good, major bugs
<dwatkins> !info lightread
<lubotu3> Package lightread does not exist in quantal
<diplo> Wasn't that part of the design app thing they did 6+ months ago
<dwatkins> oops, I seem to have broken my sources.list
 * dwatkins tries the one from the ISO
<mungbean> my sources list broke too
<mungbean> i hate having to install apps from ppa or weird places
<mungbean> seems rather windowsish
<dwatkins> hopefully loopback mounting the 11.04 ISO will allow me to copy the one from there any use it
<diplo> No backups?!?!?! :D
<mungbean> lightread is due to break any day soon unless somebody mimics the google reader feed
<diplo> Got a month yet haven't you? July 14th i think
<diplo> Really must back my list up at some point
<mungbean> i don't think they will fix lightread
<mungbean> so somebody needs to fix the api
<mungbean> https://answers.launchpad.net/lightread/+question/224381
<mungbean> there's potential for someone to fix lightread to sync feeds via u1
<dwatkins> hmmm, this upgrade is going to remove freenx, which is what I'm using to connect to the server...
<diplo> Before you've started ?
<diplo> Or is it currently upgrading
<Seeker`> popey: where are you boating to?
<DJones> Seeker`: I'm waiting for him to come and visit my locker :)
<Seeker`> DJones: your locker?
<DJones> Davy Jones's locker
<DJones> Sunken ships etc
<Seeker`> ah :P
<Seeker`> I was wondering how far down the GUC he was planning on travelling
<shauno> not sure they do davie jones locker on riverboats.  surely if you sink, you just stand there up to your waist looking rather embarassed
<DJones> I have to say I'm jealous of him going on a norrow boat cruise, I'd love to, but my wife gets seasick on a airbed on dry land
<Seeker`> mmmmlunchtime
<Seeker`> i can see the canal they are on from my office window
 * dwatkins restarts the upgrade on the console with x11vnc
<davmor2> Seeker`: Get ready to water bomb popey then :D
<diplo> dwatkins: Why not just ssh ?
<BigRedS> We had a brief go at pirate-style boarding on a canalboat a little while ago
<dwatkins> diplo: I guess I'm used to doing the dist upgrade via the GUI - do you still just replace the name of the distro in sources.list to upgrade to the next one?
<diplo> All I did as root was do-release-upgrade
<diplo> That's it
<dwatkins> aha groovy thanks
<dwatkins> now I've fixed the sources.list that should work
<diplo> :p
<BigRedS> dwatkins: just changign the release name was "dangerous" several releases ago, and back then I was warned that it was only going to get worse
<awilkins> The thing that annoyed me most recently was changing my login name
<awilkins> The number of programs that store an absolute path to your home folder, in your home folder, is annoying
<diplo> Not had to change my login name ?
<mungbean> just had the most satisfying luinchtime snooze outside at work
<Seeker`> davmor2: why do you think I'm trying to find out where he is going to end up? :P
<MooDoo> hello davmor2 :)
<MooDoo> mungbean: :p
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka
<MooDoo> davmor2: ow am ya!
<^aDaM> Hi :)
<awilkins> diplo, No, you don't have to
<awilkins> diplo, I had to change mine because I changed my work one for consistency with my work login
<awilkins> Then all my bind mounts were wrong so I had to change my home one too
<diplo> :/
<davmor2> MooDoo: good ta you?
<awilkins> To do with my peculiar work habits of bind mounting eclipse workspaces on an external drive
<^aDaM> You guys know if you can have 2 ISP's in one house hold? I am currently with one Provider at the moment in my bedroom! we have phoneline sockets in each room of our house its a quite big 17 rooms in total so alot of wires behind the walls :D also My sister wants her own connection in her room with her own router on a different ISP! would it would if we were to just plug our branded routers
<^aDaM> in ? I use BT on a NetGear DGN2000 she uses Sky BB on a SkyBB Hub Router,
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah ok thanks, just reading up on goobuntu while on lunch lol how exciting ;)
<^aDaM> Could we run via the same line? they activate on the 18th SKY, and I currently have BT now running.
<^aDaM> We have 2 phone numbers also now lol!
<directhex> ^aDaM, you can have one ISP per physical phone line
<^aDaM> mmm
<^aDaM> So what will happen?? I use my BT with my router!
<^aDaM> she will be soon connecting hers via Skys line.. on 18th.
<directhex> ^aDaM, depends on which phone line/number she activated that on
<directhex> if she picked the same phone number as yours, you get disconnected on the 18th
<directhex> and probably charged a disconnection fee
<^aDaM> hehe
<^aDaM> Well good job we got 2 numbers woooo
<^aDaM> :D
<^aDaM> But same sockets? be ok yes?
<awilkins> Not if they're on the same line
<^aDaM> mmmmm
<directhex> every phone line has a master socket, then any number of spurs from it
<^aDaM> damn
<awilkins> If you want separate ADSL accounts, you need 2 lines, and 2 separate phone circuits
<^aDaM> that sucks
<^aDaM> its all one circuit!
<^aDaM> would Sky do this ??
<directhex> yeah, that won't fly
<awilkins> Why does your sister want a different ISP?
<^aDaM> I use mine for only gaming etc.. an this one comes with our sky package!
<mungbean> just get a fibre connection
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<awilkins> Hahahah
<directhex> directhex> ^aDaM, you can have one ISP per physical phone line
<awilkins> Fibre
<^aDaM> haha yeah in the country sides :O
<mungbean> which country?
<awilkins> No cable then I take it
<^aDaM> no
<^aDaM> england :p
<directhex> it's gotta be a distinct phone line per isp, i.e. you need two cables coming into the wall to two different master sockets
<^aDaM> damnn its all rigged
<^aDaM> already :/
<davmor2> MooDoo: man you know how to live the high life ;)
<^aDaM> from when we moved in.. theres an old ISDN box up in my sisters room but not in use ...
<mungbean> can you run QoS on your line with a decent router
<^aDaM> mmm
<directhex> you're getting disconnected on the 18th then. and will be charged by BT if you haven't used your 18 month minimum contract
<^aDaM> wtf
<^aDaM> that sucks
<mungbean> small print dude
<^aDaM> we have money
<^aDaM> LMAO
<^aDaM> wtf they playing at
<^aDaM> I was told if you can pay for 2 ISPs then it will work..
<^aDaM> but how do I find my master socket??
<^aDaM> how do I go about having it SPLIT!
<directhex> ^aDaM, you said you have two phone numbers. do those numbers go to different sockets?
<^aDaM> im not sure
<^aDaM> my sisters a dick head!
<^aDaM> lol
<^aDaM> Mind my french.
<mungbean> u sound like my nephew
<^aDaM> :)
<^aDaM> thanks.
<directhex> ^aDaM, splitters are incompatible with DSL. however, most *new* build homes have two lines installed (but only one actually wired in), just in case - i.e. a main one and a spare in case the main one breaks. you might be lucky and it might be the case that you have two lines
<^aDaM> Well, we have lots of sockets here at the moment my line is activate with BT
 * awilkins curses his work-issue Windows laptop, for it cannot do three things at once.. (the three things are : developing Java, running a small VM server, and the third is "Whatever task ICT decided to run that makes the disk thrash and the CPU burn")
<^aDaM> Well directhex: When I connect a Sky BB router or an old Talktalk one..
<^aDaM> it drops my Netgear in my room
<directhex> ^aDaM, it's a pain in the ass, but here's what you do - get the cheapest corded phone you can, and test every socket in the house - plug in the phone, ring your mobile, see which number comes up on caller display. if they all have the same number, they're all on the same circuit and are all part of the same single DSL circuit
<^aDaM> If I connect another router in my house hold
<^aDaM> drops my room one :(
<^aDaM> damnn
<directhex> ^aDaM, you can only have one adsl connection her phone line. did i mention that yet?
<^aDaM> I have no phone but I must try this :/
<^aDaM> yes you did!
<^aDaM> should I try this with a router instead of a corded phone :/
<^aDaM> ?
<directhex> i think that'd be counterproductive. right now you're just trying to determine whether you have two phone lines or not
<directhex> (chances are not)
<awilkins> Yeah, most houses only have 1 line
<^aDaM> Yup thats what im thinking..
<awilkins> I wouldn't expect any different for a house in the sticls
<awilkins> sticks
<directhex> what you need, if you have a large property to serve, is a single ADSL connection, a wired network through the house, and multiple wireless access points connected to it
<awilkins> ^^ what he said
<directhex> which would give internet coverage throughout the property with a single phone line
<directhex> if you need a second line and don't have one... you're talking about digging up the road between you and the cabinet
<awilkins> Or running another line from the pole
<directhex> yes, if your line is above ground
<directhex> (mine isn't)
<^aDaM> shit!
<^aDaM> Mine is ..
<^aDaM> I got a pole! :)
<awilkins> My parents got stuck with one of those analog compression splitters on theirs
<^aDaM> could they put line into my sisters room? SKY?
<^aDaM> Engineer comes out soon but thats  BT job right?
<^aDaM> not SKY Engineers.
<awilkins> Sky is all delivered over BT infrastructure
<diplo> I guess you need to also decide what you're trying to acheive by having 2 lines ? Is it because she/you uses all the bandwith ?
<^aDaM> Fee's are free they said? activation etc..
<^aDaM> yes diddledan
<^aDaM> yes diplo
<^aDaM> sorry diddledan
<directhex> awilkins, DACS
<^aDaM> I use it for online games etc...
<awilkins> directhex, Yeah, those things that totally murdered old analog modems
<^aDaM> she lags me :(
<awilkins> She downloads lots of movies, right?
<^aDaM> she sucks man so im getting disconnected hahahahahha
<awilkins> Shop her to the MPAA and problem solved
<directhex> ^aDaM, correct, laying the line like that is done by a BT Openreach engineer. then sky basically buys the right to use the final piece of the wire from the cabinet to her room
<^aDaM> awilkins she browses etc.. . but my house is HUGEE
<^aDaM> directhex so could I get them to fit a septret line ? for free :D
<awilkins> "Local loop unbundling" is the technical term - BT owning the local loop, renting it to Sky, who charge you for it
<awilkins> No way are you getting a 2nd line for gratis
<directhex> ^aDaM, for free? no. at least £120 for a second line fitting, iirc
<^aDaM> I need to get her to phone them but shes a mong she will just turn round and say to me now it wont do anything it will work both of our connections lol.#
<mungbean> where in the coutnry are yo?
<directhex> ^aDaM, (assuming it's even doable, where you are)
<^aDaM> I am in Congleton
<^aDaM> Next to a FARM :p
<^aDaM> next door are sheep and cows!
<mungbean> if she's just browsing it should be OK to share your line or get a 3g dongle
<^aDaM> im paying the 120£ then.
<mungbean> unless she is youtubing all the day
<^aDaM> nar...
<^aDaM> sod that!
<awilkins> Just "browsing" shouldn't lag games too much
<awilkins> It's big fat streams that will cause the problems
<^aDaM> does with the connection speed 5meg
<^aDaM> lol an a up of .36
<^aDaM> 0.36 meg
<^aDaM> !
<directhex> it's rural dsl, it may be pretty marginal speed as-is
<directhex> yeah, a bit slower than my infinity line
<^aDaM> damn
<directhex> that's why i wouldn't want to live in the countryside ;)
<^aDaM> :O
<mungbean> as i said, can't you QoS the line
<mungbean> with openwrt
 * awilkins sighs and recalls the days when getting 48Kbit/s was pretty awesome
<^aDaM> lol awilkins on Duke 3d? abd doom and quake :P
<^aDaM> mungbeanwhats that ??
<^aDaM> Im not familer with QoS
<awilkins> Quality of Service
<^aDaM> I know it stands for "Quality of Service"?
<^aDaM> yes :)
<awilkins> "Make these packets go fast, make these stupid web packets wait their turn"
<directhex> ^aDaM, a high-end router might be capable of setting importance on the traffic, basically prioritizing which data packets go first.
<mungbean> cap her bandwidth or guarantee particular bandwidtch for a particular user or SSID
<^aDaM> hows that going to work? she cant get wireless
<^aDaM> off a Sky home hub lol an we with BT to
<^aDaM> this sucks! an also
<^aDaM> we moved an have talktalk at old address
<^aDaM> hahahah
<^aDaM> so in 3 isp contracts at the moment
<directhex> ^aDaM, phone 0800 800 150 to talk second lines.
<mungbean> who is buying all these lines?
<^aDaM> directhex ok..
<^aDaM> mungbean my sis
<^aDaM> :/
<mungbean> is she tulisa?
<^aDaM> hahaha well no
<^aDaM> but close
<directhex> ^aDaM, this is why your property would benefit from a wired network - you can have network connectivity anywhere in the house with a network port installed, and one thing you can plug into those network ports is a wireless access point, which extends your wireless range
<^aDaM> shes greek.... well we GREEK yeah!
<directhex> all fed by a single router
<mungbean> you can do that over power lines too
<awilkins> Powerline networking may be an option if you don't want to run cable
<^aDaM> mmm yes but...
<^aDaM> wires? :o
<^aDaM> ah ok awilkins
<^aDaM> and mungbean thanks.
<directhex> hm, yeah, powerline might work if your house's wiring is in decent nick
<^aDaM> It's all new directhex.
<^aDaM> So I puresume the phne lines are also.
<awilkins> I just have a single 100M cat-5 cable which I dangle down the stairs if I need high bandwidth
<awilkins> (only on special occasions)
<^aDaM> :o
<mungbean> thats what i do for printing
<mungbean> run my ethernet cable 10m into the wired router
<^aDaM> I used to but...
<^aDaM> those days are gone lol! people moan in my house.
<mungbean> from the rpinter
<^aDaM> mum etc..
<awilkins> New builds should just have a bloody RJ-45 port in every room terminating in the broom cupboard...
<directhex> agreed
<mungbean> finland had whole streets wired up since the 90s
<^aDaM> yeah :(
<mungbean> free intenet too i recall
<^aDaM> sucks man I dont know what to do now.. lol.
<mungbean> try the powerline thing
<mungbean> and stop buying so many ISP contracts :P
<^aDaM> took me weeks to get em to connect me BT :(
<^aDaM> haha mungbean
<directhex> ^aDaM, try to get the facts first, that's a start
<^aDaM> yeah.
<diplo> awilkins: Isn't that a requirement in new builds now from something I read recently ?
<directhex> ^aDaM, work out what this "2 numbers" thing you mentioned really means
<awilkins> diplo, No idea
 * diplo goes on a search
<directhex> ^aDaM, and go from there
<^aDaM> directhex lol
<^aDaM> I want 5 !
<^aDaM> That poss?
<^aDaM> :p
<directhex> ^aDaM, 5 phone numbers? sure. either use VOIP (i.e. phone numbers which connect to your house over the net), or get five phone lines installed at £140 each (plus monthly line rental)
<^aDaM> lol
<^aDaM> :O
<directhex> or connect your main phone number to a basic in-home switchboard, so everyone has an extension
<diplo> Asterix is on my list of todos
<^aDaM> FFS
<^aDaM> I cant get a word in man!
<^aDaM> I told her... listen you cant have 2 lines she said we do I sorted it with Sky... they did it. lol?
<dwatkins> it's IRC, you just type.
<dwatkins> oh sorry
<dwatkins> ^aDaM: why so many?
<^aDaM> She said that we have 2 phone numbers.. I said yes buttt you cant have 2 ADSL connections on same line.
<^aDaM> She said can I connect to yur internet then I said no you know why! lol.
<^aDaM> Thats why we have dwatkinsI want my own internet!! so I can turn wireless off ... my gf browses on the wireless in my room off her S3 phone! an it lags mee on games.
<directhex> ^aDaM, sky could have contracted BT Openreach to add a second line. have you seen any engineers lately? if you go outside your house & look at the pole, do you see more than one wire entering your property?
<^aDaM> yes one is coming on 18th to my property!
<dwatkins> ^aDaM: use an access point which supports multiple SSIDs
<^aDaM> Let me see that one directhex I will look.
<mungbean> so you play games while your gf is round :P
<dwatkins> also, browsing the internet on a phone affecting gameplay, I find unlikely, unless she's doing some serious downloading, or your internet connection is slow to begin with
<^aDaM> dwatkins I dont want to do all this mate... I want to be plug an play!
<mungbean> she is a patient one
<dwatkins> ^aDaM: yeah, setup a guest network with QoS
<directhex> dwatkins, we determined it's a super slow line already
<^aDaM> dwatkins it is slow to begin with mate.
<dwatkins> ah ok
<dwatkins> QoS, end of :)
<^aDaM> :)
<^aDaM> Thank you! 2 ADSL phonelines it IS!
<^aDaM> You lot like ma SISTER :P
<dwatkins> o.O
<^aDaM> Joking <3
 * dwatkins gives up and goes to do something less boring instead
<^aDaM> Great help.... she aint!
<^aDaM> someone took it seriously HEHE
<directhex> ^aDaM, there are BT Openreach engineers, and Sky engineers. Openreach engineers lay the physical cabling, Sky engineers provide the router, do any configuration nonsense that's needed. these typically don't happen on the same day
<^aDaM> Well they activate the line on 18th with our new number provided! and they send engineer out for the TV
<^aDaM> as we have done a home move with SKY
<^aDaM> and we have BB with them.
<^aDaM> fitting dishes etc...
<dwatkins> Quality of Service is designed to guarantee certain types of traffic over a slow line, it's quite literally designed to solve your problem, ^aDaM
<^aDaM> need to look for this second cable coiming in my house
<^aDaM> dwatkins yes but how would I do this? QoS on what? my PC or Router? her end or mine? its confusing my head explodes. I can only handle oline games now.... everything else I just cant keep up anymore.
<dwatkins> ^aDaM: it's something you configure on the router, look it up.
<mungbean> what is your latency atm?
<^aDaM> Ping ? like :/
<mungbean> yah
<mungbean> speedtest.net
<^aDaM> 40s
<mungbean> and your game stats
<^aDaM> same
<^aDaM> MS
<mungbean> 40ms
<^aDaM> yeah
<dwatkins> haha, no wonder it's slow
<^aDaM> 40+ sometimes depneds.
<^aDaM> yeah!
<mungbean> 40 could get me to the states
<^aDaM> well it does me for here !
<^aDaM> this is why I dont want her on it .
<mungbean> with 17 rooms i'd set up my own server and get my mates to move intot he house
<^aDaM> an when she does get her net an happy days I get cut off.
<^aDaM> lol mungbean
<^aDaM> yeah I wanted to do that.. build servers in the basement.
<^aDaM> could I set something up? then connect my routers to the servers :/
<^aDaM> mmm its all alot of money to an hardword.
<^aDaM> hardwork*
<directhex> mmm, basements seem like a good place for servers, until the heavy rainfall leads to flooding
<^aDaM> mmmm its coldish down there soon to have underfloor heating!
<^aDaM> but... its all new.
<^aDaM> internet ports, etc..
<^aDaM> well phonesocket!
<^aDaM> theres a perfect server room down there all the space :(
<directhex> why would anyone install so many phone sockets, and no wired networking, in new build? it's bizarre imho :/
<^aDaM> yeah I know its a joke! the guy who did the build is a farmer!!
<^aDaM> he owns the house an lives up the road.
<mungbean> explains it all
<^aDaM> and the person used to work from home here
<^aDaM> in this house.
<^aDaM> a tatent.
<directhex> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Farmer/ ?
<mungbean> probably installed a sheepflap
<mungbean> anyone in here use stata ?
<directhex> not for about 3 years
<^aDaM> lol
<mungbean> documentation for sysadmins seems a bit weak
<mungbean> wanted to update it using the in-app update facility
<mungbean> doesn't seem to back it up, and looks like i'll need to change permissions
<directhex> backing up is a separate command iirc
<mungbean> might be different now in v12
<shauno> good fun trying to diagnose insane latency, when the customer neglects to tell you the endpoint is a cruise ship :/
<mungbean> wonder what latency the ISS has
<awilkins> shauno, He, reminds me of the time our CTO set our fax server downloading the nose webcam shots from a Norwegian cruise liner
<mgdm_> shauno: oh ffs
<awilkins> shauno, Our fax server died from lack of disk space 8 months later
<mgdm_> awilkins: eh?
<awilkins> mgdm_, He was going on holiday on the thing
<awilkins> Had the fax server download it's webcam periodically
<awilkins> Forgot to turn it off
<mungbean> thats why bosses shouldn't touch servers
<shauno> just fun when they miss major details.  we're expecting a lan, they're providing a vpn across inmarsat.  talk about timeouts
<awilkins> Oopsie.
<awilkins> What's the application if I may ask?
<shauno> hardware monitoring
<shauno> but the controller is a bit panicky when it can't reach children.  it's designed for datacenter applications, so it doesn't expect links to be that slow/volataile
<aDaM^desky> directhex happy days Sky have refered to BT enginers to fit a hole new line for my sisters room and free of charge.
<aDaM^desky> So I stay connected! and without any lag or bandwidth issues.
<aDaM^desky> the sky+ box in my room, sky hd in hers + skyBB for £40 a month an all fee's are free and egineering.
<aDaM^desky> and I pay for BT £15 a month :) do me.. 2 bb connections + TV boxes an 2 phone numbers £55 a month!
<aDaM^desky> cant complain.
<n1ggerproxy> Hi Friends
<n1ggerproxy> How are ya
<directhex> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  dgjones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<directhex> let's save some time.
<n1ggerproxy> ah ok
<Myrtti> can you just stop?
<Myrtti> that would save even more time
<n1ggerproxy> yes
<n1ggerproxy> i can
<Myrtti> change your nick and be civil
<civilN> there you sweetheart, only for you :)
<xplora1a> Oggcamp 13 announced http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/liverpool/2013-June/004238.html
<mungbean> the url doesn't bode well..
<mungbean> nope..
<mgdm_> \o/
<mgdm_> I can probably make it
<mungbean> too northern
<xplora1a> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/liverpool/2013-June/004238.html
<bigcalm> The weekend before my wedding. Cutting it fine
<mungbean> lolz
<mungbean> my anniversary is 29th
<mungbean> get an extra hour in bed that weekend..always welcome
<mungbean> could do a stag do at the same time as oggcramp though
<mgdm> oggcramp doesn't sound like fun
<bigcalm> Considering several key people are involved in both, I would have raised an eye brow if the date for oggcamp was the same as my wedding
<mgdm> heh
<bigcalm> I guess it would be one way of saying you're not going
<bigcalm> Given the choice of the two, I think I'd choose oggcamp as well
<bigcalm> :O
<mungbean> has anyone played "tiny and big in grandpa's leftovers?"
<bigcalm> What on earth is that?
<mungbean> HIB8
<mungbean> one of the games
<bigcalm> Oh, one of the extra games?
<mungbean> wasn't gonna buy the bundle but looks good
 * bigcalm grabs the extra steam keys
<awilkins> Doesn't give up, does it
<davmor2> bigcalm: you back home now?
<bigcalm> davmor2: I am indeed
<davmor2> nice trip?
<bigcalm> davmor2: got back yesterday evening. Aye was grand
<bigcalm> Did you miss me?
<mungbean> irc has been quiet
<davmor2> bigcalm: no not really :D
<bigcalm> Phew
<davmor2> bigcalm: No I just didn't want to bug you if you were still away :)
<christel> why on earth not?
 * bigcalm bugs christel hello
<christel> hullu you :)
<Seeker`> oh no! not christel!
<Seeker`> :P
<mgdm> fleeeeeeeeee
<davmor2> christel: because if you start him off on computers he'll go to work and his MRS to be would kill him
<davmor2> bigcalm: ^ deny it if you can but we both know it's true :D
<bigcalm> davmor2: as I had taken my laptop with me, I managed to do some work while Hayley took a shower on Saturday
<davmor2> christel: see what I mean, bigcalm can't help himself.
<bigcalm> davmor2: it did mean I was able to relax for 4 days
<Azelphur> lol, I just don't let people stop me on computers, simple answer :P
<Azelphur> I generally carry my laptop, tablet and phone with me at all times
<mungbean> you can buy humble bundle with bitcoin now
<mungbean> wish there was an easier way to redeem 10+ games at once
 * bigcalm sponsors christel with hugs
<christel> mmmhugs
<awilkins> What kind of idiot DDoSes an IRC network anyway? They have a beef with people who talk about free software?
<christel> apparently so!
<DJones> Nope, they have a beef with their own lack of brain cells
<awilkins> "Oh noes, those guys might, like... make the software better. And people might use it to realize personal value."
<awilkins> Sponsored by Microsoft, obviously (comment in no way represents views of anyone, ever)
 * DJones kicks awilkins 
<DJones> At times like this, I begin to think freenode could do with a 'big red button' that stops all unregistered nicks from reconnecting
<awilkins> There was this machine that kept joining, flooding and quitting earlier, would that have been part of it
<awilkins> I aimed my browser at it, just looked like a vanilla Apache server with no content in it, seemed to be owned by someone who works for a cloud hosting provider
<DJones> possibly, or could just have been an annoying troll
<DJones> or a dodgy connection
<awilkins> Was mule.andatche.com
<awilkins> The root domain is owned by someone who is a sysadmin at Brightbox
<awilkins> From his front page he's not a troll
<awilkins> He likes Minecraft _and_ Debian
<directhex> awilkins, it's about hitting the biggest targets & causing the most mischief
<awilkins> Bah, bragging rights
<awilkins> Used to be about who could push the most polygons on an Amiga
<DJones> Well andatche is a regular nick in here
<andatche> sorry, isp was having some routing issues earlier
<awilkins> Aha
<andatche> killed by bouncer once I'd noticed
<andatche> a route was flapping, causing intermittent reachability
<SuperMatt> huh, I didn't know cinnamon is available in Raring by default
<SuperMatt> and nemo
<SuperMatt> well I never
<Laney> the archive is a loving place
<SuperMatt> I guess I should have realised it would be there
<SuperMatt> but I'd always just gone straight to the ppa
<SuperMatt> it's another nail in the coffin for all those idiots that spout "ubuntu doesn't give users a choice of desktop"
<diddledan> how do I find out about the relevant IRC-services I can use on here? (I've forgotten them all excepting nick and chanserv)
<slvr> diddledan: http://freenode.net/services.shtml
<diddledan> tas
<diddledan> ta**
<Myrtti> nick chan and alis are the most common
<diddledan> ok, the answer I was looking for is on a different page on the freenode.net site. I was wondering about cloaks and whether they're easily settable by the end-user
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> there it's no automation for It
<mgdm> whihc is deliberate, I believe
<Myrtti> and their primary use is to display affiliation to a project
<Myrtti> and so most of them need to be requested from the contact of the project in question
<Myrtti> the feared human contact etc
<diddledan> I see, that makes sense
<Myrtti> for complete privacy it's recommended to use tor
<Azelphur> I'm pondering the idea of switching my server from Ubuntu to Debian, wondering if anyone has any suggestions on good/bad effects I might run into
<MartijnVdS> it's mostly the same
<MartijnVdS> except Debian is a bit behind in some cases
<MartijnVdS> (byobu comes to midn)
<Myrtti> unaffiliated cloaks can be requested in #freenode or from a member of the staff
<Azelphur> yea, never used byobu, and it seems like debian testing has more recent packages
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: yeah but then you're upgrading every 5 minutes
<Azelphur> and dist-upgrades keep breaking things on Ubuntu :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: Ubuntu LTS++
<Myrtti> mind you I'm already in bed so preferably don't ask me anymore tonight
<diddledan> bed ftw!
<MartijnVdS> bed! good idea!
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti++
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: *shrug* there's lots of end user facing stuff I have that it would be nicer to have more frequent releases on (znc, jenkins, that sort of thing)
 * dwatkins_ upgrades to precise
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-06
<redtape|renegade> Great .. another half whited night of coding completed and all I have is the LAS to thank for it.
<redtape|renegade> Counting down till pillow time .. commencing .. -90min.. | sod this; it's time for the TDK C90 mix-tape and some cherios .. choco one's of course !
<sebsebseb> redtap|away: Cherios orignal ones,  nice :)
<redtape|renegade> sebsebseb: How do I mark myself as away .. without it making a reference on the messages ?#
<sebsebseb> redtape|renegade: hmm?
<redtape|renegade> no worries if you dont understand  .. I'm just trying to get my name in 'italics' on the member list of this channel to say 'I'm away' .. I ask later sometime ..
<redtape|renegade> sebsebseb: Dunno where you are UTC-wize  Espagnol perhaps ? [ http://youtu.be/XUN63Mh2FfM ]
<sebsebseb> redtape|renegade: nope England
<redtape|renegade> Are you good with start-ups ?
<sebsebseb> start ups ???
<redtape|renegade> What dont you understand /
 * redtape|renegade checks his youtube spy-glass for news from the !bul .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=demnc4sQ0VI
<dwatkins>  /away
<dwatkins> like that, redtap|away
<dwatkins> otherwise, it's just nickspam
<redtap|away> that's wat i did do ..
<redtap|away> chatzilla is not playing with me, today ..
<dwatkins> No, you changed your nick ;)
<redtap|away> dwatkins: U be Ever persistent ..  Is that so ? Why did it tell me to use the /back command afterwards then ? As in here ... http://bit.ly/11mwJ0x
<dwatkins> "You are always here" you mean, redtap|away?
<dwatkins> That's a factor of whatever IRC client you're using, redtap|away - perhaps it's mentioned in the documentation, but it probably has a setting to additionally change your nick when you're "away".
<dwatkins> ChatZilla 0.9.90 apparently.
<redtap|away> I know .. I'm just too tired to find the needle in the hay stack ..
<redtap|away> Anyone see the LAS on Sunday ? http://youtu.be/iyiaiF_-A2M?t=2m35s   .. anyway the bigest Ubuntu users in the geek media have switched .. ouch.
<redtap|away> Whhopsie
<dwatkins> I have XBMC on a Raspberry Pi, so anything's possible.
<redtape|renegade> Yeah, I lol'd at that too.
<dwatkins> "the bigest Ubuntu users in the geek media have switched" - do you have a text link for this? I don't hear a mention of it in this video yet
<redtape|renegade> i think it's 40 mins in .. onward ..
 * dwatkins closes the tab on the mention that they're sponsored by godaddy
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: That kinda stuff is ingrained in them .. they're Yankeedoodle's anyway . there is a better playlist info somewhere (if I could find it .. try here .. http://bit.ly/18QDfBX ) |  .. but the info starts at 45mins .. and I like it ..
<redtape|renegade> Prob,ly get a kicking for saying that thou.
<dwatkins> They're americans who draw things?
<redtape|renegade> "draw things" .. no just Yanks
<MooDoo> morning
<dwatkins> allo MooDoo
<redtape|renegade> Dunno if you saw that video at [07:32 am] but the PM is back today .. so It looks like it's going to tear gas at dawn .. again .
<MooDoo> ?
<dwatkins> Whowhat?
<redtape|renegade> OT | <-- seriusly lacking that part of my vocab recentlty ( not this PM .. in Turkey)
<MooDoo> oh right.
<dwatkins> OT? PM? Off topic? Prime Minister?
<redtape|renegade> I've seen worse .. two pizza were used as frizvbie's on my patio at 5am this morning .. the TT is going as per usual.
<redtape|renegade> **pizzas
<MooDoo> TT o/
<redtape|renegade> OT | .. it was going well till next doors dog thought the red-arrows were going to crash through the front gate ..
 * redtape|renegade makes a note to the Bk.manager about getting a spanking new Harley .. http://bit.ly/11mzgI3  | MooDoo You a biker ?
<MooDoo> redtape|renegade: yes sir :)
<MooDoo> Bandit 600   wheelie machine ;)
<redtape|renegade> right 0k then .. I usu. just ride pillion .. but enjoyable ..
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning dip
<MooDoo> morning diplo
<diplo> heh, morning mate. Did I notice from your G+ posts you're a Fedora user now ?
<MooDoo> diplo: only in a virtual machine, I'm predominately a LTS user
<MooDoo> diplo: although I do use Fedora a bit for mentoring ambassadors.
<diplo> :)
<redtape|renegade> OT | Has anyone ever tried NikWax ?? http://www.nikwax.com/en-gb/webquiz/index.php [I'm not advertising, just wanna know if it works]
<christel> morning
<diplo> Morning christel, and redtape|renegade nope never seen it
<redtape|renegade> ok
<redtape|renegade> Morning christel .. time to get cranky with raring again .. sigh.
<MooDoo> morning christel
<christel> i am cranky today
<christel> very very cranky
<diplo> ut oh
 * diplo backs away
<christel> hehe
<redtape|renegade> christel: Yoke .. wat ya pedellin' ?
 * MooDoo gives christel a peck on the cheek, it'll be fine, you're here now ;)
<christel> these ddos attacks are just hitting freenode to the point where we're really struggling to ducttape the place together
<MooDoo> yay DDoS [we've just had a load too]
<christel> we're losing server sponsors left, right and centre (sadly those that have been with us for 10+ years)
<diplo> Worked out where they're originating from ?
 * redtape|renegade gives christel a 'golf clap' for her efforts ..
<christel> and we just lost our main DNS provider as they can't withstand more of the sort of attacks they had yesterday (23Gbps)
<MooDoo> ouch
<christel> diplo: no, we're being hit by a UDP + SNMP reflection attack targetting tons of our servers from spoofed sources....
<redtape|renegade> well .. bill G needs a hobby ..
<diplo> :(
<redtape|renegade> christel: Can't you just do a re-direct to the Alternative ISO or something ?
 * redtape|renegade admits it's beyond his experience ..
<diplo> Do Canonical host any servers?
<diplo> Wondering with all their new partnerships, they maybe able to host some
 * redtape|renegade slaps on ample amounts & splatterings of sticky sun factor 50. http://open.spotify.com/track/4ptSL1o2pRgNvrC4wsN1Pl
<christel> they don't no -- i think a lot of companies/organisations are loathe to do so considering the recent attacks mind
<christel> the reason our existing sponsors like OSUOSL and several other well-connected universities have had to pull out is because the sustained attacks recently has been of such magnitude that it is costing them too much money
<redtape|renegade> Why ?   , How much would you say 23Gb's of damage would cost ?
<diplo> That really sucks, can't see why someone would ddos Freenode, understand some other networks being a bit dodgey etc
<christel> the hosting companies that have had to pull out have had to do so for purely financial reasons as the domino effect on their paying customers means that they end up paying out for SLA violations, etc.
<christel> diplo: i suspect mainly because "they can"
<christel> sadly we have grown to become the largest irc network out there (which is great in so far that it must mean that more and more foss-y folk are turning up but meh in the way that it makes us more attractive for those that don't get what we're about and just want to cause problems for people)
<christel> redtape|renegade: well, we've had sponsors who have been taken down for a week+ due to persistent attacks
<redtape|renegade> christel: I see .. kinda untangible .. but disastorous all the same .. oh poo !
<diplo> :/
<christel> so i suspect in way of money lost by their paying clients followed by money lost by them followed by any charges they incur due to SLA, etc. violations along with resources by way of manpower spent trying to work on the issues, etc. etc it probably mounts up to a fairly hefty amount for most of them
<diplo> What are you doing ( Freenode ) to try and curb it ( if you know ? ) Police etc involved like the spamhaus attack ?
<christel> we pass on what we have of logs to law enforcement, but historically that yields nil or very little
<christel> we also work with some security type companies like team cymru etc
<diplo> sometimes glad we're so small a company that we're overlooked.
<diplo> I still feel that all the companies that benefit from Freenode should maybe take up the strain a bit for you guys and all the work you put in
<redtape|renegade> christel, This may sound a bit loopy, but why don't you split the network ?
<diplo> Hmm ubuntu is on the acknowledgements page
<diplo> ah, no direct financial support :)
<christel> redtape|renegade: split it how? :)
 * redtape|renegade realises that would mean splitting freenode .. and scurries off to the idiot corner to find his hat .. :(
<christel> hehe
<diplo> If I was still at my last work place I'd offer up a server to host
<redtape|renegade> (they did it on the 2600 network )
<diplo> Suppose I could still take over a box there :D
<christel> the saddest thing is that "freenode" doesn't suffer perse -- some individual volunteers do by way of having to invest more time trying to keep the network up (and thus falling behind in their jobs, etc.) -- but bar that we don't really suffer much from the attacks
<diplo> Think I may get shouted at here sustaining a 2-3mb link :)
<diplo> Do they need more 'volunteers' then ?
<christel> it affects the projects that use freenode by causing interruption and it affects our sponsors (financially and by causing disruption to their networks)
<christel> yeah, we always need volunteers -- manpower-wise we're lagging way behind (people keep doing weird stuff like having babies and getting married) and the network has been growing by around 10K users per year since 2006, the volunteer base does unfortunately not grow in a way corresponding to user growth so we sort of all end up a bit thinly spread :)
<diplo> Well I sit on here all day at work, and don't do a huge amount in the evenings.. especially when I have sproglets so I suppose I ought to do something :)
<MooDoo> christel: so what kind of people do you need ps i'm married and have 2 children already ;)
<diplo> heh MooDoo, responsible people who spend hours on IRC :D
<MooDoo> I'm at work now, and luckly I can ssh into my server at home and IRC
<diplo> Moi aussi :)
<christel> hehe /11
<christel> we need i dunno, people who don't get freaked out/angry too easily (because you will face a lot of stupidity), someone who can adapt well to being part of a fairly small team (with a bizarre, twisted sense of humour) and who are able to step back and take a break before they suffer burnout :)
<redtape|renegade> you should all think yourselves lucky .. least you had a good night's sleep ...
<MooDoo> christel: doesn't sound to hard, especially as I deal with that kind of thing all the time lol
<diplo> redtape|renegade: I sleep about 4 hours a night, been a while since a good nights sleep :)_
<diplo> Same here, I used to cover a few channels on Quakenet, then I had kids :)
<redtape|renegade> diplo , Veno's helps, but i ran out :\
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<diplo> Don't drink anymore either ( well maybe an odd pint )
<diplo> Morning brobostigon
<christel> diplo: it might drive you to drink mind...
 * dwatkins wonders if the "authorities" might even be behind the DDoS attacks, to try and take down IRC as a possible means of communication with botnets
<brobostigon> morning diplo
<MooDoo> christel: I think you're getting hints from a number of potential volunteers here :d
 * redtape|renegade peeks from under his dope hat   ::::: Volunteers !!?!
<redtape|renegade> leaves.
<christel> aw!
 * christel might very well take you up on your offer
<christel> (see your pm/status window)
<christel> MooDoo: you too!
<brobostigon> mornings christel
<christel> hullu brobostigon :D
<brobostigon> :)
<DJones> christel: I think you'd probably get quite a few volunteers from a lot of IRC regulars, specially the ones who've stuck around for a number of years if you ever put a call out for volunteers, sadly, I think you'd also be deluged by the many trollish applicants as well
<MooDoo> identified, sorry about that
<MooDoo> ooops
<christel> DJones: yeah, historically we find that when we do an "official" call for volunteers we'll get a few hundred "applications" -- narrow it down and after a short initial phase we sort of end up with maybe 1/3rd of the ones we selected
<christel> in the olden days when the network was smaller we had more luck in the way of recruiting at ease because we had more of a chance to get to know users/projects and were in a better position to gauge suitability so that we could simply approach people -- these days there are so many users and so much noise that we tend to remember the "problem users" rather than the "decent users" :)
<brobostigon> ah,
<christel> mind, we've had most success when picking people we knew from projects rather than doing the whole "please apply here" thing
<DJones> christel: I'd agree with that from my own experience with the Ubuntu community, you recognise the good helpers because you see them almost every day giving good advice & support, trolls stick in your mind even if they only troll once or twice a month because they get noticed and have to be discussed & dealt with, everybody else gets to be a bit of a blur
<brobostigon> makes sense really, as you will know those people better, than unknown fremde applicants.
<christel> tho it means that we go through phases, once upon a time staff were full of debianites... then they created oftc... then in my gentoo dev days we were full of gentoo folk.. these days we seem to like ubuntu people!
<Laney> wibble
<christel> (my thinking is that ubuntu folk has already signed the CoC and therefore agree to be nice-ish!)
<christel> ;)
<brobostigon> wobble
<christel> DJones: yeah, very much so :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Yo-yo Day! :-D
<brobostigon> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> brobostigon, o/
<brobostigon> :)
<christel> JamesTait :D
<czajkowski> kg
<Laney> lb
<dwatkins> well I guess I'll have to wait until I get home to find out why my server didn't reboot into Pangolin
<diplo> dwatkins: Failed the update in the end then ? :(
<MooDoo> diplo: yay
<MooDoo> diplo: figured out ssl
<diplo> I haven't retried yet, failed on the verify for me :)
<diplo> Will do shortly
<MooDoo> diplo: wow it's all so confusin ;)
<diplo> heh yep
<dwatkins> diplo: it might be sat at some "press a key to continue" message I can't access
<diplo> bah :/
<Myrtti> I can't help  much but you can always poke me
 * MooDoo hugs Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> which part are ...
<Myrtti> you failing in
<diplo> OK connected over ssl now :)
<diplo> Going to have to read up on more stuff with Irssi now though
<MooDoo> diplo: you and me both lol
<diplo> Used to the Quakenet days with using mIRC and NoScript to do all the commands for me
<DJones> diplo: Is there much benefit to connecting via ssl
<MooDoo> DJones: yes if you're in certain channels
<DJones> Right
<diplo> christel / Myrtti : Want to do the honors again when you get a chance ?
<christel> you can just join :)
 * Laney remembers nnscript
<Laney> and writing bots in mIRCscript
<Myrtti> DJones: ssl itself just gives a tiny bit more peace of mind, I personally value SASL more on utilitarian grounds
<MooDoo> diplo: you've had a flag set, apparently we've both been violated when we logged out :)
<Laney> good days
<diplo> christel: Says I must be invited ?
<christel> you need to identify to nickserv first
<diplo> hmm, auto does that.. ok I'll do it manually
<Myrtti> diplo: sasl
<Myrtti> diplo: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<DJones> I might have a look at that tomorrow, if all goes to plan, thats my job for the day, setting up a replacement server, possibly configure that once I get a clean install of Ubuntu/irssi etc
<diplo> Reading up on that now Myrtti thanks
<Myrtti> tmux irssi irssi-scripts libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl libdbi-perl sqlite3 libdbd-sqlite3-perl
<Myrtti> irssi scriptwise: autowhois, splitlong, anames, bansearch, cap_sasl, format_identify, trackbar, stalker, ignore_log, tmux_away and if you've got an Android phone, irssinotifier
<diplo> Quite a few I don't have there, will grab shortly
<christel> don't get stalker, it is frowned upon -- i am forever telling staff off for using it! ;)
<Laney> why?
<christel> because i find it to be incredibly intrusive towards users to use the sort of scripts that for all intents and purposes allows us to track them and make assumptions based on previous hostname matches
<christel> it sort of doesnt sit well with our whole catalytic approach to being nice and transparent and all that jazz
<diplo> OK :)
<Myrtti> EEEP A WASP
<Laney> interesting
<Myrtti> while we're at it, does anyone else fancy a cloak?
<christel> or becoming staff? myrtti looks like she's ready to start mentoring some people i reckon...
<DJones> christel: I'll put my name forward to help out, always glad to help
 * Laney has a cool cloak
<Laney> although I think the donor part should have expired by now
<Myrtti> christel: mmm
<Laney> oh that's interesting, pdpc went away
<davmor2> morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> morning mucka ow am ya
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what sort of cloaks can you do?
<davmor2> Seeker`: there are no invisibility cloaks calm back down ;)
<Myrtti> Seeker`: unaffiliated unless I hear from a person who has the rights to ask for others
<Seeker`> ah, already got one of those
<Myrtti> technically I can do all the cloaks but I think AlanBell might protest if I give everyone a Ubuntu member cloak
<Myrtti> or cz<tab>
<Myrtti> or others
 * Myrtti waves her hand around
<Myrtti> them Ubuntu people
<Seeker`> crazy peoples
<davmor2> Myrtti: I'm an Ubuntu Member can I get that cloak :)  /me never bothered in the past :D
<Myrtti> ask AlanBell
<Myrtti> he'll then ask me.
<Myrtti> also, you need to be identified to your account
<Myrtti> it won't work without
<davmor2> Myrtti: I thought I was
<Myrtti> nope
<davmor2> Myrtti: oh is there a doc for doing that somewhere please
<MooDoo> omg they are mad, mad i tell you
<Myrtti> doing what, identifying? http://freenode.net/sasl/ might give you some pointers ;-)
<Myrtti> mind you, there was some disturbance in the force so you not being identified might be due to that
<czajkowski> Myrtti: :)
<diplo> yeah I've had issues with it not identifying twice this morning
 * bigcalm shakes fist at VirginMedia and then goes back to work
<AlanBell> Myrtti: yup, davmor2 can have a cloak
<Myrtti> he could if I could verify he really is him :-P
<Myrtti> ie. please identify :-)
<davmor2> AlanBell: ta I was just looking into the verifying bit first before asking you :)
<bigcalm> I've never trusted davmor2 to be who he thinks he is
<AlanBell> he might be impersonating himself
<Myrtti> indeed
<davmor2> Myrtti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks that mentions none of the sasl stuff does it need updating?
<Myrtti> sasl is recommended by freenode, thus it's not mentioned on the Ubuntu wiki
<AlanBell> you are not using tor or anything davmor2
<davmor2> Myrtti: the ubuntu wiki points to the setup on the freenode page
<AlanBell> !register | davmor2
<lubotu3> davmor2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<davmor2> AlanBell: nope irssi on my home server with proxy and then xchat on my local box
<AlanBell> so basically do that then /msg nickserv identify <password>
<AlanBell> sasl stuff is good, but you don't need to do that to just log in
<AlanBell> sasl lets you pre-login before joining channels
<davmor2> AlanBell: so yes my nick is registered ie I need a password to use it :)
<AlanBell> well you haven't used that password to log in to nickserv
<AlanBell> it is /msg nickserv identify davmor2 password
<mgdm> it's possible that when nickserv went away yesterday it unidentified you then
<davmor2> AlanBell: ah it might be I'll run through all the steps and get back to you
<AlanBell> davmor2: only one step!
<AlanBell> the account exists, just /msg nickserv identify davmor2 password
 * bigcalm really hopes the password is password
<jussi01> bigcalm: :D
<davmor2> AlanBell: You are now identified for davmor2.
<AlanBell> so you are \o/
<AlanBell> Myrtti can now wrap a nice warm cloak round you
<MooDoo> yay for cloaks
<Myrtti> yay
<davmor2> AlanBell: now I'm wondering if I am missing a step from my irssi setup when I was just using xchat it was linked.
<AlanBell> ooh what a nice cloak
<Myrtti> well I still strongly recommend that you set up sasl
<christel> i am way too juvenile today, i saw "member" in davmor2's cloak and broke down into fits of giggles :(
<Myrtti> because then the cloak is applied before you join channels
<christel> i blame Myrtti
<Laney> I thought if you gave your nickserv password as server password it authed you
<Laney> maybe that's some other network
<MooDoo> christel: thought you were behaving in here ;)
<christel> MooDoo: i was TRYING AND THEN SHE GOES AND DOES THAT
<MooDoo> christel: RESIST!
<Myrtti> children
<mgdm> christel: presumably if davmor2 is an ubuntu 'member' he has accepted the CoC
<Myrtti> tsk
<AlanBell> 2006 called and asked for it's joke back
<mgdm> AlanBell: DID YOU WARN THEM ABOUT THE TSUNAMI?
<davmor2> mgdm: I'm an ubuntu member and work for canonical, if the one wasn't voluntary the second is compulsory ;)
<mgdm> hehe
<AlanBell> mgdm: ooh, I forgot
<mgdm> :(
<christel> mgdm: teehee
<Laney> I remember how magical it was when I first accepted the CoC. I wept.
<christel> that is beautiful :)
<AlanBell> I just got cross about PGP keys
<Laney> (Actually I don't remember doing it at all)
<Laney> (did I even sign it?)
<Laney> apparently so
<MooDoo> JamesTait: get it working?
<JamesTait> MooDoo, well, I'm connected, and it says it's using the right port. :)
<JamesTait> So, yay?
<MooDoo> do a /whois username and it'll tell you
<MooDoo> or i thought it did
<MooDoo> yes it does
<JamesTait> MooDoo, yeah, I missed the line that says "is using a secure connection"
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> join #freenode-bootcamp
<MooDoo> ooops
 * diplo always does joins in the status window :D
 * MooDoo should too
<MooDoo> everyone leaving and going lol
<awilkins> The weather is too nice
<dwatkins> I am suffering from network issues, sorry.
<awilkins> That's a good one, I must use that
 * awilkins is suffering from network issues. The network cable doesn't reach out to the quiet bench next to the canal weir where he intends to relax.
<dwatkins> oh I have that issue all the time
<dwatkins> I could probably use a combination of my phone and the VPN software, mkind
<dwatkins> *mind - it might make it take a bit longer to download ISO images, though
<giganigga> hey fellers
<giganigga> is this UK?
<MooDoo> yup
<SuperMatt> yuppers
<giganigga> are you from Stoke on trent?
<MooDoo> nope
<giganigga> why not
<giganigga> nigs
<MooDoo> huh?
<giganigga> share the experience with me
<giganigga> i want to be ubuntu abuser when i grow up!
<giganigga> yo
<giganigga> waddup
<giganigga> hm
<MooDoo> AlanBell: thanks for that :D
<DJones> Hmmh, they were early today, normally happens around 6pm for that spam
<davmor2> MooDoo: why do you keep bringing these abusers to the channel ;)
<MooDoo> sorry, thought i'd liven up the place
<dwatkins> "when I grow up"... which will presumably be quite a while
<diplo> /dev/sda6       106G  101G  8.0K 100% /
<diplo> Wondering why my sql query wasn't working :D
<mgdm> oh dear
<mgdm> if that's MySQL you might have entertaining table corruption...
<diplo> it's only my dev PC thankfully
<mgdm> that's not too bad then
<diplo> Clearing some space and then see if it's broken anything
<diplo> Seems I may have got a bit happy with VM's :)
<diplo> 80gb's worth.. they're supposed to be on the other partition.
<Laney> bright sun is bright
<dwatkins> funny that
<dwatkins> in fact, in all seriousness, it's surprisingly bright here, considering how far north I am.
<dwatkins> (Edinburgh)
<mgdm> it's rather bright in Glasgow too
<awilkins> I hate hot weather
<awilkins> Inside it's too hot because the company we lease the office from are trying to save money on aircon
<awilkins> Outside it's too hot, because it's too hot
<awilkins> Also, people are idiots and leave the blinds open even though it's too hot
<jelmer> awilkins: are you sure you are in the UK?
<awilkins> I'm in the *north* of the UK
<mgdm> awilkins: whereabout?
<awilkins> Leeds
<awilkins> Maybe it's not too hot outside
<awilkins> It looks like it from here in the hot office though
<mgdm> That's the north of England, not even mildly the north of the UK
<awilkins> Stupid glass offices with giant solar collecting windows
<awilkins> I'm from Portsmouth
<awilkins> Everywhere north of London is the North
<mgdm> I'm from Lewis, everthing south of Inverness is south. :-)
<awilkins> In the "You know NUFFIN, Jon Snow" sense
 * mgdm wonders what the C4 newsreader has to do with anything
<awilkins> Common scenes in the North : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeZOzkHEQAw
<mgdm> still none the wiser
<awilkins> That's what everything North of Birmingham looks like
 * Seeker` wonders why anyone would be silly enough to be from that far north :P
<awilkins> Although I think the fur parka was a bit overkill today
<awilkins> I hate people who come along and say "This feature isn't desired, so take it out."
<awilkins> Esp. when they didn't ask for the feature in the first place
<awilkins> And it was put in on purpose...
<daftykins> what's the best way to change APT mirror? i'm guessing a find and replace on sources.list might not be the best?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it works :)
<daftykins> hehe
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: there's an option in the menu of software-centre
<daftykins> ah this is server
<Darael> daftykins: Depends.  With a GUI, the Software Sources tool (wherever that's hiding these days) will do it easily.
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: in that case.. vim :)
<Darael> Gah.  Sniped.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: internet high fived ;)
<Darael> MartijnVdS: vim?  VIM?  sed!
<MartijnVdS> Darael: sed? ed!
<MartijnVdS> (ed? magnets!)
<MartijnVdS> (magnets? quantum fluctiations!)
<MartijnVdS> OK, done.
<daftykins> yeah i'm not up on my reg exp though
<daftykins> sed -i 's/us/<two letter country code here/' ?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: write Perl for 15 years, you won't ever forget regex again;)
<daftykins> lol
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: I'd do 's/us\./your_code.//'
<MartijnVdS> just because "music" shouldn't become "mgbic"
<Darael> MartijnVdS: One too many /, I think?
<daftykins> i'm afraid i don't think i can dedicated 15 years to this one
<MartijnVdS> Darael: yes, oops
<daftykins> does that do every instance?
<Darael> Does the first instance on each line, from memory.
<daftykins> ah reet
<daftykins> gah - still got this program that does not do what is expected
<MartijnVdS> s/foo/bar/g <-- the g does it "all the times" on a line
<daftykins> Source engine dedicated server, possibly 32-bit on a 64-bit server
<daftykins> so just then i installed 'ia32-libs' on a guides recommendation
<daftykins> $ ./steam
<daftykins> Checking bootstrapper version ...
<daftykins> that's all i get, heh
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: uh, ia32-libs is WAAY too much
<MartijnVdS> also, steam kind of requires X
<daftykins> really?
<daftykins> i've got hldsupdatetool.bin which downloaded the 'steam' script
<MartijnVdS> yeah.
<Darael> The steam install (especially if it was from the partner repo) should have pulled in all its *:i386 dependencies.  ia32-libs shouldn't be necessary.
<daftykins> ah well, that part's done
<Darael> Well, at least if steam's from a package.
<MartijnVdS> even if not from a package
<daftykins> it says if you run just 'steam' it'll spit out a list of its' commands
<MartijnVdS> it'll detect Ubuntu and switch to package install
<Darael> MartijnVdS: Really?  Huh.  Shiny.
<MartijnVdS> Darael: did for me anyway
<daftykins> guides online say to do: "./steam -command update -game episode1 -dir ."
<daftykins> which just does as above, i.e. pretty much nothing
<MartijnVdS> could be for old steam? no idea :(
<daftykins> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Dedicated_Server
<daftykins> well this does refer to a 'SteamCMD' but says that's for newer games 0o
<Darael> daftykins: Do it with X forwarded and see if that yields any more info?
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> good idea
<daftykins> i shall have to boot a Linux host with X to try :D
<daftykins> hmm nothing ssh -X'ing in
<daftykins> it did complain about a lack of .XAuthority
<daftykins> alright i have no idea why that sucker is doing nothing
<daftykins> i'm going to call it food o'clock and resume later
<StevenR> arrrgh. Why does mdadm keep saying devices are spares?
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> \o
<daftykins> StevenR: i read that as 'madam'
<daftykins> :D
<MartijnVdS> StevenR: "Kill the spare!" </voldemort>
<daftykins> ok i tried it on my 13.04 VM
<daftykins> it still does exactly the same, no expected output
<daftykins> any ideas how to diagnose what it's doing? it's a .bin sadly =/
<daftykins> i'm pretty certain it's a CLI only dedicated server binary
<MartijnVdS> strace?
<daftykins> ooh
<daftykins> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(27030), sin_addr=inet_addr("207.173.177.12")}, 16
<daftykins> it stops there
<daftykins> ah it's sitting trying IPs and timing out
<MartijnVdS> are you not allowed to connect to those IPs?
<daftykins> perhaps that client has been ditched
<MartijnVdS> $likely
<daftykins> some guy is talking about port forwarding for it online 0o
<daftykins> seems ridiculous for a client side thing just updating itself
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it's p2pish
<daftykins> this is not getting anywhere fast :>
<ali1234> daftykins: ask Azelphur
<daftykins> ah he do some game server stuffs?
<daftykins> Azelphur: hello sir o/
<ali1234> yeah you should never need ia32-libs any more because multiarch replaces it with individual packages
<daftykins> mmm, i tried it for fun since this program wasn't working, strace shows me it's failing to hit IPs though and timing out
<daftykins> so i know that for future now
<dogmatic69> anyone got recommendations on a laptop running mumbuntu
<daftykins> zomg videos of popey presenting
<daftykins> with aspect ratio fail :'(
<daftykins> http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/us-intelligence-mining-data-from-nine-us-internet-companies-in-broad-secret-program/2013/06/06/3a0c0da8-cebf-11e2-8845-d970ccb04497_story.html
<daftykins> well well
<daftykins> dogmatic69: even the acer revo popey put together for his mum looks good
<daftykins> little atom system
<shauno> daftykins: sssh, it's a secret!
 * daftykins pipes down
<monstercock> hey folks!
<monstercock> niggers!
<directhex> can we just ban mibbit and gateway/web/freenode?
<directhex> they are literally the single biggest drain on oper time in this channel
<dogmatic69> directhex: freenode disabled mibbit afaik
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-07
<dfdfdfd> hi all
<dfdfdfd> i need help please
<dfdfdfd> can somone help me please
<dfdfdfd> dose anyone know about the the software called UNETBOOTING
<redtape|renegade> Morning ... sun's up .. moon gone away .. gotta have a system !
<redtape|renegade> OT | Damn ! Missed A Macbook Air for £172 incl delivery off an Aucktion site .  http://r.ebay.com/POIAD4  | and it was 13 inch .. (phooey!)  | I'm counting on this one to get me out of No-Ubuntu-Laptop-Hell ::: http://r.ebay.com/xOx20e ::: Mostly 'cos it's got orange though.
 * redtape|renegade rediscovers the Mighty Boosh at 6am ..
<redtape|renegade> OT | All-Time Classic M.B.sh  phrase ... " You've gone wrong !" |  http://youtu.be/KxNeQ4JhSBY?t=11m19s
<redtape|renegade> I want this website ::: http://www.voice.tel/
<redtape|renegade> Sod it ! :: I'm registering :: www.­ubuntu.­tel ::  .. probably have the friggin' PLC by 14.04 .. i.e. next April ~
<redtape|renegade> Has anyone got any good RSS links for me to have a reason for  putting 'Opera' Browser on my netbook .. must be a Linux RSS page somewhere ?
<knightwise> morning
<dwatkins> mornin
<diplo> Morning all
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> one egg laid today \o/ http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MooDoo> morning
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<christel> one egg! you've nearly got enough for an omelette!
<christel> (morning)
<brobostigon> morning miss christel
<czajkowski> 21 eggs here if anyone wants some
<brobostigon> allergies.
<christel> czajkowski: see that's more like it! you could make a whole omelette and some cakes!
<christel> ;)
<czajkowski> indeed
<christel> mmmcake.
<MooDoo> yum
<czajkowski> I made a Mahooosive omlette recently in order to use up a lot
<czajkowski> then some pancakes
<czajkowski> then gave more away
<christel> :D
<czajkowski> and still had some
<christel> AlanBell: i think your chickens have escaped, i am unable to locate them!
 * czajkowski has let her 3 crazy hens out into the garden to roam around for the day 
<czajkowski> else they whinge
<MooDoo> you need a hen cam like alan :)
<brobostigon> someone at the quiz at my local last night, said i exude love for my gf, this is surprising, as i didnt know you could exude a feeling.
<AlanBell> christel: yeah, I am going to cut a bigger window later so the camera can see into the run properly
<czajkowski> MooDoo: we did :)
<czajkowski> we had the cam first :)
<christel> AlanBell: :D
<brobostigon> the world can be confusing.
<czajkowski> brobostigon: the world is simple, people make it confusing.
<brobostigon> czajkowski: the world obays the rules of physics, but yes i agree, people make it confusing.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning
<bigcalm> I'm in shock that it is Friday
<bigcalm> This is what happens when one has Monday and Tuesday as holiday
<bigcalm> Can I buy extra week days from somewhere?
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm
<MooDoo> bigcalm: alas no
<bigcalm> Ho hum
<bigcalm> On the plus side, as it is Saturday tomorrow, I get to have a much needed haircut
<bigcalm> On the down side, I'm going to a florist's this evening to look at flowers for our wedding
<bigcalm> Typo on wedding as weeding just then :)
<dwatkins> A Freudian slip?
<MooDoo> just wait till you get the wedding ring on, IT BURNS ;) lol
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> I wants it now
<diplo> I only wore my wedding ring for 3 weeks :)
<directhex> i feel weird without mine on
<directhex> but if it's hot and i can't take it off, i FREAK OUT
<diplo> I'm a lefty, and it never felt right on it, when I had the engagement ring that was fine :)
<bigcalm> No engagement ring for me
<dwatkins> I'd be concerned about my hands expanding for whatever reason - you can have rings made bigger, mind.
<JamesTait> Good morning all you lovely people, happy Friday and happy Doughnut Day! :-D
<bigcalm> Doughnut Day?
<JamesTait> Indeed.
<bigcalm> I wonder if I can use that excuse for getting a Krispy Kreme doughnut from Tesco
<JamesTait> bigcalm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Doughnut_Day It's on the internet, it must be true.
<bigcalm> Goodness me!
<bigcalm> It must be true indeed
<bigcalm> I doubt that Hayley would like me to call her a doughnut dolly
<bigcalm> Though she is my tea fairy today :D
<JamesTait> Hayley is your servant girl? ;)
<christel> bigcalm: krispy kreme saddens me
<christel> they dont seem to do the ones that are filled with "just" kreme anymore
<christel> and they were my favourite :(
<bigcalm> Awwwww
<JamesTait> I don't intentionally make my wife a servant girl, but I don't complain when she does it herself.  I like to think I'm quite appreciative, in fact.
<bigcalm> JamesTait: whenever she is at home, she's kind enough to bring me mugs of tea when she also fancies a brew (which is always)
<JamesTait> Which is nice.
<JamesTait> The way it should be.
<bigcalm> It does have the side effect of me not getting many brakes from the keyboard
<JamesTait> This is true.
<JamesTait> But then nature kicks in to resolve that.
<bigcalm> Heh
<christel> i clearly need a wife
<christel> to bring me cups of coffee
<brobostigon> yummy, coffee :)
<brobostigon> i am training my gf, in making good coffee, with real coffee in my perculator, :)
<christel> Excellent! when you finish training her can i have her?
<brobostigon> no.
<brobostigon> she prefers tea, so i make tea, happy all round.
<christel> boo :(
<diplo> tea FTW!
<diplo> Dirty dirty coffee!
<christel> i dont like tea :(
<christel> well, i quite like a spot of hogsback T.E.A
<bigcalm> Heh
<brobostigon> christel: she all mine, get your own, :)
<christel> hrmph!
<davmor2> the only teas I like are nettle and peppermint (for tummy upsets) and liquorice hmmmmmmm
<Seeker`> chocolate chip tea is goooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Seeker`> http://www.adagio.uk.com/flavors/chocolate_chip.html
<christel> Seeker`: now you're just being weird!
<christel> :P
<Seeker`> christel: 'now'? :P
<christel> ;)
<davmor2> Seeker`: I think christel just missed a more out of that sentence to be honest
<Seeker`> nah, nothing particularly weird about chocolate chip tea
<czajkowski> grim
<MooDoo> christel: you really are nuts
<christel> MooDoo: because i dont drink chcoolate chip tea? :o
<MooDoo> christel: hell no just in general
<MooDoo> ;)
<davmor2> MooDoo: I think you'll find that czajkowski is nuttier
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah but i like czajkowski ;)
<czajkowski> vanilla tea !
<MooDoo> deep fried marsbars o/ ftw
<christel> davmor2: this is very true, compared to czajkowski i am very non-nutty!
<MooDoo> christel: but we love you too :)
 * czajkowski tickles christel hello darling 
<davmor2> MooDoo: you know you're in a public channel saying you like czajkowski right this wasn't a private chat ;) /me hugs czajkowski cus he knows how much she likes it
<MooDoo> davmor2: I don't care, the whole world can know czajkowski and christel ROCK ;)
<christel> czajkowski: HELLO PRETTYCAKES <3
<davmor2> MooDoo: shhhhhh they're not meant to know they ROCK!!!!  now how are they gonna get their heads through doorways ;)
<MooDoo> lol
<davmor2> Happy unofficial Turing day everyone.......I wonder if we can makes this roll so much that we get another bank holiday.....make it so government !!!!!
<bigcalm> Good luck with that
<dwatkins> Make it sew
<Laney> james naughtie sounds like he's about to throw up
<Laney> introducing the queen
<czajkowski> Laney: why is he introducing the queue
<czajkowski> also who is he ?
<Laney> on radio 4 atm
<Laney> she was opening their new building
<dwatkins> I'd be nervous interoducing any member of the royal family.
<dwatkins> Was she actually being interviewed as well?
<Laney> haha, don't be silly
<Laney> she just gave a little speech
<dwatkins> yeah, I didn't think she allowed for cross-examination
<Laney> bah
<Laney> just dropped my full cup of tea made with the last drops of milk
<dwatkins> :(
<MooDoo> pah
<dwatkins> don't cry
 * dwatkins runs
<MooDoo> clumsy oaf ;)
 * awilkins drinks tea with no milk since student houses never had any - habit has persisted since uni
<awilkins> Milkless tea tastes more like tea anyway
<dwatkins> I upgraded from Oneric to Precise yesterday, and discovered that resolvconf exists and had to learn about it before I could get internets.
<diplo> heh, got it working then dwatkins
 * MooDoo is using LTS on his laptop :D
<dwatkins> Perhaps I should just set my server to use DHCP and give it a static IP on the router via its MAC address, though.
<redtape|renegade> OT | I was wondering if any of the 'over-sized' shoppers here .. that use 'Jacamo' have been happy with the UK Firm, or if anyone knows any only *3XL* clothes stores online ? (i.e. I am asking : ... Where do **You** buy fat clothes ??)
<dwatkins> yeah, diplo - the install would do a bunch of stuff then sit at a "do you want to change your SQL passwd?" and other such things, but completed eventually, everything except squid seems ok.
<dwatkins> What is the current LTS? Is there a rule to which versions are considered long-term?
<MooDoo> dwatkins: 12.04.1 isn't it
<dwatkins> for reference, this is what I probably need to do to resolvconf at very least: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<dwatkins> MooDoo: yeah, this was my first minimum stop-gap version
<diplo> ah yes I had that as well dwatkins, why the upgrade took so long :)
<MooDoo> redtape|renegade: do you have any big and tall shops in your area?  and it's called "big and tall" lol
<redtape|renegade> MooDoo I already know that .. who doesn't. .. And No there aren't at all .. it was purposefully meant to be for ***ON-LINE*** anyone know anything else ? (usefull)..
<MooDoo> oh sorry
<redtape|renegade> heaven sake , I'm resorting to football shirts for Bromley that just happen to be 3XL for @uck sake .. I'm getting to think its a conspiracy if 'can't.'
<redtape|renegade> ** of 'can't' .. soz
<dwatkins> I only know of Long Tall Sally, which I assume doesn't help you, redtape|renegade - they're listed here, though, http://www.tallclub.co.uk/?page_id=30
<redtape|renegade> opening .. be prob.ly have .. QUESTION : Even peeking for under my dope hat .. Am I the only fat bloke in the chatroom ?
<dwatkins> depends on your definition
<dwatkins> I have lost about 15% of my body weight since starting this keto diet.
<dwatkins> I'm still heavier than I want to be, but it's made a huge difference.
<diplo> I was quite heavy till my wife left me, but also fairly tall
<diplo> Lost about 4-5 stone now
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: definition (?) .. I guess this is the industry's standard :: http://bit.ly/Fatbloke
<dwatkins> thanks for the slightly NSFW picture, redtape|renegade ;)
<dwatkins> I was referring to the definition of "over weight" or possibly "obesce", I don't know either, though.
<redtape|renegade> .. that's OK .. It's my stockbroker anyway .. he cheers for the home team anyway, I know that .. so no bad vibes'   .
 * daftykins sips at a caramel Latte
<daftykins> well well, it's warm today
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: your a life saver for my boredom .. How's *your* island today ?
<daftykins> not too bad thanks! albeit the usual crowd of fools clothes-lining the highstreet so you can't get past ;)
<daftykins> and yours?
<redtape|renegade> TT's gone ballistic again ..
<daftykins> ooh is it race time already?
<dwatkins> is Mir any different from X11 from the user's perspective, or are all the changes under the hood?
<awilkins> Does Mir fix composite texture tearing on dual screens / nvidia hardware (is the thing I mostly care about)
<daftykins> Azelphur: are ye alive?
<redtape|renegade> Why would you summon an X-boxer ?
<daftykins> a what? :)
<redtape|renegade> xbox.er
<daftykins> i hear he has setup source dedicated servers before
<daftykins> i must pick his brains
<redtape|renegade> ahh .. you know who to hastle .. I see .. well done.
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> redtape|renegade: soo... you not got a place of work to be?
<diplo> daftykins: I used to host some, been a few years now though
<redtape|renegade> I'm really trying to get a Macbook Air .. Place of work ..
<redtape|renegade> ??
<dwatkins> is that a question or a statement?
 * redtape|renegade excuses himswelf while he nearly pukes in his moyuth .. (PLace of Work) .. (does it exiist ??)
<daftykins> diplo: it seems to have all gone pretty confusing, not that i've ever tried before. basically i was helping this guy to try and set up one to host goldeneye source or this mod 'the hidden'
<dwatkins> your mouth might not exist?
<redtape|renegade> dwatkins: I was toalking about daftykins 's bold assumption that I might wish to be subjugated by a boss .. he know's me not well, ahem.
<daftykins> redtape|renegade: self employed by some variety then? :)
<daftykins> brb
 * redtape|renegade 's main source is bitcoin and cfd's.  .. usu. the MIB .. cough.
<diplo> Wasn't overly problematic to set one up from memory, as I say it's been a couple of years since I hosted one
<daftykins> so you're a dirty benefit thief? :D
<redtape|renegade> no . I live off my interest ..
<redtape|renegade> I own a trust company.
<redtape|renegade> brb..
<diplo> Just looking at a site on install, seems fairly similar
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: Perhaps yur right, I get guilty sometimes .. only thing I've paid is V.A.T. in 10 years to the Guvn'er.
<redtape|renegade> but my accountant says it's a good tax strategy.. anyway.
<redtape|renegade> I just keep seeing Red Tape about paying people .. and react against it ..
<redtape|renegade> Prob.ly why I'm a renegade against redtape, dunno ?
 * redtape|renegade is wondering why Mr Pope-ster hasn't said Allo , today | Is he still on a Canal Boat on the Panama canal ?
<daftykins> diplo: i was trying the hldsupdatetool thing, which downloads a 'steam' script/program which you run, but that got nowhere because it tries to connect to IPs and keeps timing out
<diplo> Got the ports open it needs etc ?
<daftykins> diplo: as a client downloader surely it doesn't need any
<diplo> You run ./steam yeah and that's where it fails ?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> strace on it shows it just sits there and keeps timing out hitting some hardcoded IPs
<diplo> So you run ./steam -command update -game hl2mp ?
<daftykins> well apparently even ./steam on its' own should update itself then spit out a command list, but yeah even extra stuff sits and does nothing
<diplo> I could try running one, not a firewall issue at all ?
<daftykins> no firewall on this guy's ubuntu server box
<daftykins> i could try and DMZ his server IP to see if that'll change anything
<diplo> Maybe worth a try ?
<diplo> Could run it on a server here to try if you get no where
<daftykins> i could try it on my VPS too - see if it is restricted by being behind a home router in this guy's case
<daftykins> as a VM did the same for me, but again behind a router
<diplo> I can't see it being the cause but maybe
<daftykins> yeah i figured it was a client downloader
<daftykins> ok just configured his server to be the DMZ endpoint
<daftykins> no change on the program
<daftykins> i was wondering whether 'SteamCMD' had replaced SRCDS
<diplo> I did just read about that
<daftykins> that one did install and run, though from there i had no idea which 'game' app to install to be able to run these game mods this guy wants to use
<diplo> hl2mp I think for golden eye
<daftykins> yarr
<daftykins> i managed to get it to download that
<daftykins> i figure this srcds one must just be deprecated
<daftykins> strace'ing it shows:
<daftykins> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(27038), sin_addr=inet_addr("69.28.153.82")}, 16
<daftykins> it has a few more hardcoded IPs which all time out eventually
<diplo> If you read the top of the page of hlds it explained that it will provide an out of date server and to use steamcmd if it does
<diplo> Just read it myself :)
<daftykins> which page is that?
<diplo> hldsupdate tool page
<redtape|renegade> dwatkinS :  Thanks for the heads'up on that big&tall-club webpage .. just bought these :: http://www.bigdudeclothing.co.uk/rockford-kingsize-dirty-denim-jeans/ ::
<diplo> Because they are now using steampipe which is their Content strea stuff
 * redtape|renegade comes over alll funny & puts  on a Ringo Star voice/accent  and saying .. "gear!"
 * redtape|renegade facepalms.
<daftykins> diplo: doh, never read that page
<daftykins> or that line rather
<diplo> heh me either to after i went to another page
<daftykins> ah well i got steamCMD going and hl2mp down - so just have to work out how to run one of the mods
<daftykins> there appear to be no modern guides for the other mod this guy wanted to run
<diplo> On that developer pages/wiki it explained how to load a mod I'm sure I saw
<diplo> So something like srcfs -console -game gesoruce -ip <> -port <> -maxplayers # +map <name>
<diplo> srcds*
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: I have a question later about : How do I *correctly* load Quake 2 maps (yes on Quake 2) .. 'cos so far I've failed...
<daftykins> via the game console?
<daftykins> 'map mapname' surely
<redtape|renegade> nope
<redtape|renegade> I have tried that .. but no luck ..
<redtape|renegade> ..
<redtape|renegade> it does say ..
<daftykins> what does it do?
<redtape|renegade> This will load on next map opening .. but doesn't...
<redtape|renegade> and yes the maps are in the right directory location ..
<daftykins> there might have been some server commands required
<redtape|renegade> for a solo map ?
<daftykins> yeah
<redtape|renegade> oh right .. ok
<daftykins> technically when you're playing single player it's running a local game server
<redtape|renegade> prrey do tell..
<redtape|renegade> oh ok
<daftykins> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/Game-Server-HOWTO/quake2.html
<daftykins> google tells all
<redtape|renegade> opening..
<redtape|renegade> crumbs .. I just usu. use the winblows box for Quake 2 ..
<daftykins> hmm that's mostly multiplayer
 * redtape|renegade has yet to find a proper editor on linux for maps .. but perhaps that's my problem ?
<daftykins> to make a quake map?
<redtape|renegade> Aye.
<daftykins> hmm no idea about that
<daftykins> only time i ever tried mapping i ran what got renamed 'Hammer' for Half-Life 1
<daftykins> "map filename" definitely seems to be all you need to run
<daftykins> try including the file extension?
<daftykins> a good test was always the loading screen demos
<daftykins> map demo1.dm2
<redtape|renegade> yeah, I like the engine (HL).. but I'm still stuck in 2001 for FPS's ... I'll try that command .. hangon ..
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: Got it sorted now , thanks man .. Here's a screen of the diehard map.. ::::: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/2013-06-07_1535_quake_2_F1_key.png :::::
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> that's old school
<daftykins> wow the weapon model looks bad
<redtape|renegade> i just like the basics .. i.e. they All die...
<dwatkins> I much prefer Quake 1 for various reasons - especially as there's fuhquake for online playing.
<SuperMatt> Quake 2 was always my favourite
<redtape|renegade> I know , I am with you on that one , or at least I used to be .. I just found in game **smooth edge*** animations 'in game-play' fascinating .. still do ..
<redtape|renegade> SuperMatt .. U a Quaker 2 too ?
<DJones> Ah, thats a good days work, replacement server built and running smoothly
<daftykins> DJones: only one? ;)
<redtape|renegade> DJones: There is no spoon ...
<DJones> daftykins: Yes thankfully
<diplo> daftykins: Get it working in the end with the mod ?
<daftykins> diplo: ah well i spotted the hl2mp had down'd ~/source/ which has the files in, including srcds_linux and srcds_run script but both error, so i need to go and read about how to do it properly but i've not done that yet :D moved onto other fun things
<diplo> heh
<daftykins> amazed that nobody has a working guide online
<daftykins> well actually i might not have searched for that with the steamCMD
<daftykins> so nm, shall give that a whirl later perhaps
<dogmatic69> where can I access wine files (eg: C:/...
<daftykins> as in where does it store them?
<daftykins> ~/.wine/... probably
<dogmatic69> daftykins: that is the one, thanks.
<daftykins> np
<bigcalm> I keep seeing "Postal 2" in my game list on Steam but read it as "Portal 2". Every time I am disappointed
<daftykins> aww
<daftykins> do you not have it?
<daftykins> actually it appears i no longer do either
<dwatkins> I thought only Portal [1] was ported to Linux.
<redtape|renegade> Postal is also a brilliant franchise.
<bigcalm> Portal has been ported, Portal 2 has not
 * redtape|renegade wonders if someone like Ryan Gordon should be contacted about this ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Gordon
<redtape|renegade> or perhaps these guys ? http://www.liflg.org/
<dwatkins> I noted earlier that Serious Sam 3 has been ported to Linux, also - see the latest Humble Bundle
<diplo> afaik he's helped out with some stuff already for quite a few game studios
<diplo> dwatkins: yeah Ive got it at home
<diplo> Plays quite well
<redtape|renegade> yeah, I talk to him on G+ , but he's a bit tricky to get along with ..
<redtape|renegade> bit reclusive and well, he's nintendo-er & all i got my kicks off was a sega game gear .. so it's prickly at times..
<redtape|renegade> has anyone seen that Omnio -whootsit yet ? http://kck.st/11UpnXa
<redtape|renegade> Apparently, the local pub landlord has bought one .. oh dear .
 * redtape|renegade imagine's 60 years olds, heavily intoxicated playing some version of dad's army after closing .. perhaps there will be 'pub platoons' crikey !
<redtape|renegade> ( no-one jumping on that thread ?)
<daftykins> forums make me sad
<redtape|renegade> mm . some do .. depends if it's phpBB or not .. (XDA-developers being the exception)
<daftykins> i just feel my life is slipping away when trying to use them
<daftykins> soooo slow
<redtape|renegade> I wouldn't mind , but the font text size changes all of my posts on some forums dependig on the month .. very annoying ..
<redtape|renegade> .. try .. so .. hard .. to .. post .. in .. a articulate .. manner .. ( usu. flatline in the end).
<daftykins> ugh gotta pay my parish fees
<daftykins> but i'm 7 minutes too late for the office and the deadline was today
<daftykins> ...oops
<redtape|renegade> surely you can attach a nice bottle of plonk in the pdf-cheque can't you ? Seems to work here ..
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> they're stuffed if they think they're getting anything like that out of me
<daftykins> £200/yr just for owning a house is a joke already
<redtape|renegade> parishes  .. Crickey, they'll be regulating treens next ..
<daftykins> i just paid them 9k for buying it =|
<redtape|renegade> My mum's got one up on the local parish ..
<daftykins> :o
<redtape|renegade> She talked to the local vicar .. (76y.o.a  nearly deaf) .. and asked if she could be buried in the local parish Kirk ..
<redtape|renegade> strictly it's against 'Cannon law' to sell plots ..
<daftykins> 0o
<redtape|renegade> however .. because she has a receipt ' now framed on the wall' .. with a tax code .. they cant stop her ..
<daftykins> hah
<redtape|renegade> We keep having a laugh .. and saying ..
<daftykins> i wouldn't want to waste the islands surface area with a plot personally
<redtape|renegade> maybe we should sub-let the plot and give titles like they do in Scottish backwaters to dukes etc .. As it's on religious grounds .. she's thinking of selling titles like 'fairey god mothers of patrick' etc ..
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: That's the whole point .. after 999 years they get recycled .. but she has a receipt so they cannot !
<daftykins> D:
<redtape|renegade> I'm trying to convince her to set up a wifi so everyone can have a proper network when grieving ..
<redtape|renegade> .. get this .. we are calling it TPB .. the perpituity broadband ..
<redtape|renegade> and technically they cant close it down .. because we'll always have cannon law on her side ..
<Seeker`> I have no idea what you are talking about
<daftykins> Seeker`: safer that way
<redtape|renegade> loopy .. but quite possible..
<Seeker`> having a receipt for something that can't be sold doesn't mean you own it.
<redtape|renegade> Seeker : As the dude says .. yur obviosly not a golfer .. so shut it, mate .. she does .. forever.
<Seeker`> excuse me?
<daftykins> Seeker`: island law tends to be a tad different, so it's not worth entering into
<redtape|renegade> OT | I'll just put on my tea .. and try to get remotely on topic .. before CH4 news comes on ...
<Seeker`> daftykins: it was the "so shut it, mate" which I was questioning. Seems a bit rude.
<daftykins> Seeker`: yeah, don't take it personally. i believe it's called humour
<^aDaM> Am I right in doing this? I have downloaded 13.04 of Ubuntu just now then downloaded UNetbootin and pointed it to the .ISO > E (USB Pen Drive).
<^aDaM> Now the files are copying!
<brobostigon> you might want to add some persistance aswell.
<^aDaM> brobostigon ouchh, ive already started copying them.
<^aDaM> How much persistance do I need to add?
<brobostigon> you can kill it, and you should be able to restart it fine.
<^aDaM> mmm
<brobostigon> however much you will want in more perminant sotorage on it.
<^aDaM> Shell I redo :/
<brobostigon> it shouldnt do any harm,
<^aDaM> mmm well I have reformatted the Pen Drive.
<^aDaM> how much shell I add to this what values brobostigon :)
<^aDaM> MB even :)
<brobostigon> ^aDaM: as i said, depends on how big the usb drive is, and how much you will want in more perminant storage, i cant tell you, on ly you will know.
<^aDaM> ahh I see !
<^aDaM> its 7GB
<brobostigon> ok.
<^aDaM> 250mb ? to be safe :D
<brobostigon> ok, the image is just under 1gb isnt it? so you will then have 5.75gb of space doing zilch.
<daftykins> persistence is only if you're going to run from that drive permanently
<daftykins> is that what you're after?
<brobostigon> quite.
<daftykins> if it's just to install, then there's no reason really
<brobostigon> agreed.
 * daftykins steps off brobostigon's toes and goes to make a drink :)
<^aDaM> ok :) thxx
<brobostigon> daftykins: coffee sounds good, :)
<^aDaM> 2 sugers daftykins ta ;)
 * ^aDaM is currently eating a Magnum ...
<redtape|renegade> ^aDaM: Careful .. those things 'll bloww yer head off .. but the Question is ..
<redtape|renegade> Do You Feel Lucky Pnk ?
<awilkins> brobostigon, the LiveCD format is FAT32, so you can keep other files on it
<awilkins> brobostigon, I used to partition them, but there are caveats to that
<^aDaM> LOL
<awilkins> You have to put the FAT32 "file exchange" partition first or Windows can't see it
<brobostigon> awilkins: yes, i knew, but to make it easier for ^aDaM , unetbootin has it built in to create that persistence.
<^aDaM> can I boot and install it on a hdd that i have formatted? also I would want to dual boot.
<brobostigon> that live media can do an install, yes.
<awilkins> Yup, one of the features of a Live install is installing onto others
<^aDaM> ahh nice
<^aDaM> So if I disconnect this hdd? with windows.
<^aDaM> an connect formatted one an do install
<^aDaM> then once installed an updated
<^aDaM> connect them both backup will it ask what os to boot ?
<awilkins> You'd have to update the grub menu
<^aDaM> mmm
<brobostigon> when the installer installs grub, and it only sees the ubuntu partition, that will set it self to boot off that.
<awilkins> If the Windows volume isn't connected when you install, it won't know about it
<^aDaM> ahh ok ok
<^aDaM> so how would I dual boot with 2 hdd's
<^aDaM> I want to add my second one
<brobostigon> tell your bios to boot off the one with grub, and then if you installed and it saw your windows disk, grub will be able to boot between both.
<awilkins> Connect both, install ubuntu, put Grub on the boot drive that's configured in your BIOS, it will pick up the WIndows volume and list it in Grub
<awilkins> It even gives you a longer grub menu timeout if you have 2 or more OSs
<^aDaM> :D awilkins an brobostigon thanks :)
<brobostigon> :)
<^aDaM> So shell I do it the way brobostigon said? to save anything be messed up on my Windows disk?
<awilkins> Caveats : if you have full disk encryption on Windows, that may break it
<^aDaM> yes!
<awilkins> Backups always a good idea
<^aDaM> awilkins hahahahaha
<^aDaM> I have programmes
<brobostigon> certainly, always play safe.
<^aDaM> too many
<awilkins> Backups are a good idea even if you're NOT dual booting things
<^aDaM> im risky
<dwatkins> yes, backups
<dwatkins> ^aDaM: if the disk fails tomorrow, will you miss its contents?
<^aDaM> :
<awilkins> Yeah, the downside is a few extra quidbucks in hardware
<awilkins> The upside is not going ooooohhhh... dear
<dwatkins> what awilkins said
<^aDaM> lol
<^aDaM> going for fresh install on single hdd
<awilkins> Windows in particular is a real PITA to reinstall things on just because so many things have DRM
<^aDaM> an will connect my sata's when needed ;)
<awilkins> Games ... with activation limits
<dwatkins> can you deactivate them, awilkins?
<awilkins> dwatkins, Some of them
<awilkins> But not after they went "poof" because you nuked your windows install accidentally
<^aDaM> that sucks
<awilkins> This is why I like Steam and similar
<^aDaM> I have Steam :)
<dwatkins> awilkins: indeed, at least in some cases you can request additional activations
<^aDaM> awilkins add mee what games you play?
<awilkins> They might be DRM but they are DRM that provides some useful features
<awilkins> Planetside 2 a lot ATM
<dwatkins> also, Steam has sales
<^aDaM> Nice :)
<^aDaM> BB
<^aDaM> time me yall
<^aDaM> 1753
<dwatkins> BB?
<^aDaM> be back
<^aDaM> off to install
<^aDaM> 1754.. need to dig hddd out yet
<dwatkins> gz
<dwatkins> ;)
<awilkins> Right, time to wend my wicked way home
 * daftykins brings in the coffees
 * dwatkins issues chmod 666 awilkins 
<awilkins> There really should be more cheerleaders on the motorway "Yeah, keep up the spirit, the traffic jam will be over soon, wooooh!"
<dwatkins> awilkins: got Waze?
 * brobostigon thanks daftykins :)
<dwatkins> "It looks like you're in a traffic jam..."
<daftykins> awilkins: or less cars, one or the other ;)
<awilkins> Yeah, half-lane cars would be good
<dwatkins> it's almost clippy-like, but with actul functionality
<awilkins> I like the Lit  Motors C1 for looks
<awilkins> And the recent news about Lithium-Sulphur batteries raised my optimism level tremendously today
<dwatkins> ooh
<awilkins> A Lit C-1 with auto-drive and battery pack half the mass and more than twice the range (double energy density, half the mass) would be fabbo
<dwatkins> we might not run out of Lithium if we replace petrol cars with ones with batteries?
<awilkins> It's all recyclable though
<dwatkins> yeah, although the leccy needs to be generated from solar, wind etc. of course
<awilkins> And if the batteries have 4x the energy density, you don't need as much lithium
<awilkins> The trinity of solutions to human problems ; energy generation, energy storage, molecular manufacturing
<awilkins> A 4x more energy dense battery pack is a great leap towards the future - batteries suck, but a lot less today
<awilkins> Electric cars are kind of marginal right now, a battery pack half the mass and twice the range will pitch them over the edge of practical
<Seeker`> I think it is charging time instead of capacity that kills them though
<awilkins> Leccy cars plugged into a smart grid will give the wind farms somewhere to shove spare charge
<awilkins> Seeker`, Charge time is only a factor if your range isn't good enough
<awilkins> Seeker`, If you have a battery that can reliably do 120 miles on one charge, I'm fine and my commute is larger than most in the UK
<Seeker`> there will always be a journey you can do that exceeds the range of the car
<naderp> uz
<awilkins> Seeker`, Yes, but that's also true of liquid fuels
<Seeker`> awilkins: it doesn't take a couple of hours to fill a petrol tank
<awilkins> Seeker`, But you're also getting into the kind of range where human endurance is a factor
<awilkins> Seeker`, It takes me about 5 hours to drive 250 miles in UK road conditions
<dwatkins> also, charge time isn't a factor if you can physically swap-out the battery like Renault are doing
<awilkins> At that point, I'd welcome sitting down for an hour or so to recharge MY batteries
<dwatkins> the only major downside compared to petrol/diesel cars is that an almost empty battery weighs as much as a full one, then.
<awilkins> And I believe the commercial driving laws mandate this kind of pause
<Seeker`> that means that it might suit your driving habits
<Seeker`> it doesn't mean it suddenly becomes a workable solution for everyone
<awilkins> Seeker`, Claiming a solution isn't viable because it only meets the driving habits of 90% of the population doesn't cut it
<daftykins> people must adapt!
<awilkins> Motorbikes don't meet my requirements because I promised my mom I woudln't drive one until she was dead
<dwatkins> I factor in a 15 minute break every 200 miles at bare minimum when driving long distance, 30 minutes would be fine.
<awilkins> Does that mean that motorbikes have no place in the vehicle market?
<Seeker`> awilkins: I never said that electric cars weren't viable because I promised my mum i wouldn't drive one
<awilkins> Seeker`, Yeah, but you're making out like they aren't viable because some people will dislike their charge time or range
<awilkins> Both equally as personal as my promises to mom
<Seeker`> just that I think there needs to be an improvement in charging time before they can truely be considered a replacement for petrol/diesel engines
<dwatkins> as I said, an alternative to charging time is to physically swap-out the battery
<awilkins> But they're not an equal replacement for liquid fuel engine cars on any other score either
<dwatkins> in commercial vehicles, trucks and so on, this would probably be quite useful
<awilkins> Acceleration : much better . Maintenance cost : much better . Range replenishment : much worse.
<awilkins> City driving efficiency : much better . Motorway driving efficiency ; a bit better
<dwatkins> unless you also allow for 'car trains' with linked navigation systems
<awilkins> Comfort : arguably worse (because aircon / heater consumes energy they don't have to spare)
<dwatkins> but that's possible for any type of fuel
<dwatkins> I worked out the other day that it would cost £6.50 to charge a Tesla from my home, but that I don't have a 70 Amp plug capable of doing so.
<awilkins> £6.50 for what, 250 miles, is pretty awesome
<awilkins> Amortize the savings on petrol and splash out on a supercharger :-)
<dwatkins> yeah, compared even to my diesel turbo Peugeot 306, that's about a fifth the cost, or better
<dwatkins> do I need 1.21 Gigawatts for that? ;)
<awilkins> I'm running about £13 for 100 miles
<awilkins> Petrol, compact car
<awilkins> The car park costs me half as much again
<dwatkins> costs me about £60 to full my car, I get about 500 miles out of that
<awilkins> Similar for a diesel Fabia
<awilkins> Getting about 430 miles out of £47 of "posh" petrol in my CitiGo
<dwatkins> my parking is about £170 a year for the possibility of a space somewhere near my flat on the side of the road
<Seeker`> I have several friends that live on the south coast that have family they visit up north. It takes 5 hours driving with about 30 mins of breaks on the whole journey. If you have to spend a couple of hours sitting there doing nothing mid-journey, thats 7 hours instead of 5
<awilkins> (in my xp posh petrol gives better mileage in small cars, enough to justify it's cost)
<dwatkins> ...and then there's the MOT and yearly repairs, insurance etc.
<dwatkins> Seeker`: I assume that's the north of England - I live in Edinburgh, and it takes me about 8 hours to drive to Berkshire ;)
<Seeker`> dwatkins: yeah
<awilkins> Seeker`, Well, they would want to weigh up whether saving loadsamoney on their fuel the rest of the year is worth the odd extra 2 hours on an occasional journey
<dwatkins> if I had to drive from the north of Scotland to the middle of England, that would probably take most of the daylight hours of a day
<awilkins> Or hiring a range extender
<awilkins> Trailer hitch + small diesel genny
<awilkins> Or just hiring a diesel car for a few days
<awilkins> Anyhow, time to hit the road and burn some dirty, dirty, fuel
<Seeker`> a small diesel car for a few days is probably getting on for a couple of hundred £, without taking in to account fuel
<Seeker`> which wipes out a lot of your daily commute savings
<dwatkins> you can hire city cars here for a few hours cheaply
<awilkins> Seeker`, I do 300-500 miles a week, that's £40-50 of fuel ; so even halving that, I'd have to be visiting my parents (250 miles away down south) every month to offset the savings
<awilkins> I don't visit them every month (I'm a terrible son, obvs.)
<daftykins> well, once you've finally escaped, why return? ;)
<daftykins> except for free feeds \o/
<daftykins> or because they're on the way back from very far away cycle rides \o/
<dwatkins> I managed to somehow persuade my parents that they should come and see me instead.
<awilkins> Mine are too busy, flippin Rotary Club
<dwatkins> It's my ghoddaughter and friends down south that expect me to visit regularly.
<daftykins> haha clubs.
<Seeker`> I do about 45 miles a week. I probably spend £60/month on fuel. If I had to spend £200 to visit my family in scotland for a week, thats > 3.5 months fuel saving gone
<daftykins> surely you'd leave the car at home and train it like a good citizen?
<Seeker`> no
<daftykins> why ever not D:
<Seeker`> I prefer to travel by car
<brobostigon> wow, two minecraft pe updates in two days.
<daftykins> environment takes another for the team
<dwatkins> I take the train when visiting one place, but if I'm travelling around whilst viditing various people, it's much cheaper and easier to drive myself than take trains.
<dwatkins> convenience, I know
<Seeker`> as soon as more than 1 person is travelling it becomes vastly cheaper to drive
<dwatkins> I wish trains were cheaper and you didn't have to book so far in advance.
<daftykins> i never booked
<daftykins> used to hop along the south coast all the time to visit other Guernsey mates at different Unis
<dwatkins> it's vastly more expensive to travel Edinburgh to London if you don't book well in advance
<dwatkins> £120 vs £50, iirc
<daftykins> mmm, figures
<Seeker`> it cost me £60 to get to/from poole last weekend
<Seeker`> via train, booking in advance
<Seeker`> it is about £25 in petrol each way
<Seeker`> 3.5 hours via train, 2 via car
<daftykins> traffic is getting pretty insane over here
<daftykins> all the one-person-per-car types driving from the north along the east coast into town, to work their finance jobs
<daftykins> the queue goes the length of the island ;x
<daftykins> that's what irks me
<dwatkins> I'm about to start cycling to/from work again, which will be nice.
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: redtape .. is just finishing his jam scone .. however I love irk .. must look into patenting the term 'irkle' sometime (priceless) .. Here's wats happening on the course (update) http://t.co/TaO8HyKgmc
<daftykins> that's not really how patents work thankfully ;)
<Seeker`> patent a word?!
<redtape|renegade> soz, meant website to register ..
<daftykins> redtape|renegade: this right over your front/back wall?
<redtape|renegade> no .. just a tweet that I scoured the barrel for ..
<daftykins> ah
<redtape|renegade> note to self .. must release the source in future ... https://twitter.com/Lozzerlou/status/343033694396743680
<daftykins> bet she put 'em off
<dwatkins> always use the source, Luke
<daftykins> heh, mates just got his new gaming PC back to his place in England
<daftykins> despite some surprise rain at Gatwick apparently
<dwatkins> he took a PC on a plane?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> nice quick VAT dodge ;)
<redtape|renegade> computers on aircraft .. that'll never catch on ..
<daftykins> XD
<dwatkins> I vaguely remember hearing most planes run some kind of UNIX, can't remember any details.
<redtape|renegade> linux on space craft .. that's a silly notion too ;)
<dwatkins> hehe
<daftykins> http://www.samsung.com/uk/ssdcashback/
<daftykins> gotta get me this at some point
<daftykins> a whole £15 cashback! :D
<dwatkins> why don't they just lower the price?
<daftykins> well it's a benefit for non-lazy people isn't it
<daftykins> the idea is they incentive-ise (however you spell that) but you've gotta perform some legwork to get it
<daftykins> so the idea is most people will mess it up / forget
<daftykins> so they tempt you but may not necessarily lose out on all
<redtape|renegade> OT | Whenever will they learn the mean on the golden Rule of 'cashbacks' ?? [ Give a Raspberry Pi alternative instead !! ] obvious really .. you can give to 'the kid' ..
<dwatkins> I've discovered recently that buzzwords just hide the true meaning of things.
<dwatkins> "persuade" is a much better word than "incentivise", and isn't made up, either ;)
<dwatkins> there's also "bribe"...
<daftykins> all words are made-up
<dwatkins> indeed they are
<daftykins> that one's in the dictionary however
 * dwatkins rends daftykins with his burbletruncheon see if he doesn't
<dwatkins> my point exactly :)
<daftykins> i have no idea what that was about
<dwatkins> oh frettled gruntbuggily...
<dwatkins> It's from the Vogon poetry in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
<daftykins> well i sense the prior topic is no longer under debate
<daftykins> so i shall go and add hot water to my drain cleaner
<dwatkins> have you left it the required 20 minutes?
<redtape|renegade> found a great word recently in a literary pub ..
<redtape|renegade> Bloke said ..
<redtape|renegade> Look if you don't agree with me you can pick yur **defenistration** .. classic XD  from the 1700's .. arguement over, matey ..
<dwatkins> yus, antiwindoment
<redtape|renegade> slight error .. it's from the 1400's appatrently .. must do bettr there ..
<dwatkins> the days of window tax
 * redtape|renegade wonders if that's a good blog for anti-windows hacks ..  | ' facepalm ' [ stay on topic redtape. Plz ]
<dwatkins> there's a topic?
<redtape|renegade> ooBuntoo apparently ..
<redtape|renegade> without popeyious .. the mice will play  ....         thou
<dwatkins> first hit for "ubuntu blog" in Google is http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<redtape|renegade> opening .. it's like a pokemon site, No ?
<daftykins> dwatkins: required 5 yes
<daftykins> although due to IRC it was more like 35...
<dwatkins> daftykins: probably fine by now, then, yeah
<dwatkins> wash it down well, obv.
<daftykins> full kettle of warmed water
<daftykins> still seems to smell =|
<redtape|renegade> Ubuntu -Box .. ??  Come on OMGooBuntoo  .. you've gone wrong .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/ubuntu-pc-case-mod
<dwatkins> daftykins: with any luck, that's the biomatter dissolving in the pipes
<daftykins> ah nah the smell was what was to begin with that i wanted rid of
<daftykins> :>
<dwatkins> oh bah
<dwatkins> did you take the bottom of the U-bend?
<dwatkins> *off
<daftykins> newp
<daftykins> that'd be option 2
<dwatkins> (only do so above a bucket, of course)
<dwatkins> yeah, chances are something smelly is trapped in there
<daftykins> i just happened to have drain unblocker from doing the shower prior
<daftykins> that was quite exotic >_<
<redtape|renegade> there . is and it costs £4 to replace [redtape has XPce] ..
<dwatkins> I ruined the chrome on my bath overflow with strong acid
<redtape|renegade> you bathe in acid ? seems legit !
<daftykins> i'm really not fond of the ubuntu logo
<daftykins> dwatkins: whoops
<dwatkins> redtape|renegade: no, I was trying to clear out the drains due to bad smells
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: The secret about the logo .. is that it's a gif .. it's really an Uber fan ..
<redtape|renegade> it's just Mark tell everyone which way the axel moves ..
<redtape|renegade> **tells ..
<daftykins> what you're saying makes no sense to me :(
<redtape|renegade> I guess you had to see the youtube video sorry ..
<redtape|renegade> (if you give it a lot of thought - and turn the circle into a turbine like fan- you'll get it ..)
<redtape|renegade> ofcourse you cant see the 3d efect with a 2d logo .. so it's a secret .. but maybe I'm mad .. too much jam today ..
<daftykins> uh-ohs who let you have the jam?
<redtape|renegade> I got a taste for it of a lady called Joy ;)
<redtape|renegade> **off
<daftykins> i'm heading off
<daftykins> later everyone o/
<daftykins> enjoy your weekend
<redtape|renegade> later .. stay away from jamious .. bye..
<daftykins> i'll try
<redtape|renegade> OT | Dunno who mentioned "buzzwordz" but here's a foretaste of Caturday .. https://plus.google.com/+BuzzFeed/posts/EmMPscHVqmz
<MartijnVdS> Eeee! Loads of new Unity in saucy :)
<AlanBell> is that a good thing?
<MartijnVdS> I hope so
<MartijnVdS> dash is a bit slow in the current one
<AlanBell> I am back on gnome shell at the moment
<AlanBell> and I have been making this work http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: still no hens in sight?
<MartijnVdS> ah! at the top of "Run"
<MartijnVdS> Computerphile about Raspberry Pi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx2HjuZBuo0
<brobostigon> activity
<AlanBell> yes
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: hewwo!
<brobostigon> evening MartijnVdS
<brobostigon> nice work AlanBell
<redtape|renegade> ooo Ouch slippers would have made him Grandpa Ubuntu :: https://twitter.com/grifferz/status/342892800389574656/photo/1 | Nice one Alan.
<mungbean> watching the ch5 d:day programme, pretty good
<redtape|renegade> Yay .. I did my first Meme ... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/Bug_1_solved_BUT_....png
<^aDaM> Took me 5hours and still I did not get any where lol.
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps :)
<bigcalm> Oh, good morning
<treb0r> good evening
<bigcalm> bn nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnvcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß
<bigcalm> ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<redtape|renegade> bigcalm.. Allo ..
<bigcalm> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn56z edc3333333333333]3/////////////////////////////lllgGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<redtape|renegade> !flood
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bigcalm> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGTRGFdc
<bigcalm> Kittie on keyboard
<redtape|renegade> bigcalm: Had the same problem with them tutoring me on somersaults  https://plus.google.com/108807575261328575617/posts/EmMPscHVqmz
 * redtape|renegade tried and tries to do a double one .. but fails at the 'old dog new tricks' stage.
<redtape|renegade> oh crap .. I've got a stye in my eye .. or sommit stuck, like a bit of dirt .. .. Quick community .. what should I do
<redtape|renegade>                                                                                                                            ^              ^       ???
<Seeker`> not panic about it on IRC
 * redtape|renegade dies quietly but painfully i the corner ..
<Seeker`> i'd be surprised if a bit of dirt in your eye kills you
<redtape|renegade> still a bit of life left to do some somber poetry while i die ..
<Seeker`> blinking or washing it out would probably be your two options
<redtape|renegade> DEATH : The country from which no traveller returns ..  oh right thanks ..
<Seeker`> and if it is a stye, let your immune system do its job without complaining you're dying :P
<redtape|renegade> .. all ok now .. just been to hell & back .. ^_^
<chalcedony> glad you solved it
<redtape|renegade> Could'ave been worse .. thought I'd hear .. why dont you google it ? (with my eye in agony)  Anyway i did : & the vikings are useless on the matter .. http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/a/pb/Wallace-Cameron-emergency-eyewash-station/id=6381459/
<chalcedony> oh
<chalcedony> rinsing it with cold water being a not terrible solution - but first try pulling one lid over the other - use your eyelashes as a handle
<redtape|renegade> It's Ok . it's gone now .. just came on all of a sudden . .. Willing to invest in a proper kit though .. http://bit.ly/15UrxFo
<redtape|renegade> chalcedony: Have you seen Jono 's effort ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV_8bGUdCd0  .. He calls his Wifi .. "Kensington Pub"  seems tweetable.
<chalcedony> redtape|renegade, that is cool!
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-08
<redtape|renegade> chalcedony: Why's that ? What do you call your Wifi Network ?
<chalcedony> redtape|renegade, i prefer not to type bad words on irc
<redtape|renegade> Scopes look good too | Kinda like an associative thesaurus of results in one pane ::: .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzXvZt0TUCg   :::
<redtape|renegade> Must have sold 15 pizzas in 15 minutes now the clubs have just closed .. if only they'd all watch on of these ,.... they'd save £15 easy. ::: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3AcK7-L_R4 :::
<redtape|renegade> OT | Happy Caturday .. http://bit.ly/14HglsJ
<popey> morning
<AlanBell> morning popey
<MartijnVdS> \o alans
 * AlanBell checks the chickens http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/
<popey> aww nice
<MartijnVdS> so you don't have to go out into the sun 8-)
<popey> that works really well
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> power over ethernet to the henhouse
<AlanBell> only using it for power, the camera is wireless
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: did you use the "bad" cable, or did you get new copper cable?
<AlanBell> that is with the aluminum cable, it works fine, nothing feels warm
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: and one of those PoE sets? cool!
<AlanBell> I probably could save a couple of watts by going copper at some point
<AlanBell> if I put a spade through the cable I probably will
<AlanBell> might ajust the focus, it seems a bit short sighted
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
 * MartijnVdS "make -j 8"s OpenWRT
<MartijnVdS> let's see how fast this machine can go :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> this is so funny, ann widdecombe on saturday kitchen.
<MartijnVdS> wow, CPU temp is 65°C max.
<MartijnVdS> (with -j9)
<brobostigon> good or bad ?
<Seeker`> 65 is pretty acceptable
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: I'm using a Cooler Master Seidon cooler
<Seeker`> given it is probably quite heavily loaded
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: it's fully loaded
<Seeker`> MartijnVdS: Which CPU?
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: building OpenWRT on 4+4 cores (4 + hyperthreading)
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: 4770k (originally 3.5GHz running at 4GHz)
<MartijnVdS> \o/ water cooling
<MartijnVdS> The Interweb claims: " As a rule of thumb I normally aim (and so do most people) to keep their temperatures below a maximum of 80c, but ideally you would be wanting to find a voltage where the CPU was stable and did not go above 70c under load for 24/7 use."
<MartijnVdS> so 65 seems pretty good
<Seeker`> MartijnVdS: Nice. I've got a 3930k clocked at 4.2GHz. Usually stays below 70 when fully loaded, using a corsair H100
<MartijnVdS> turbostat \o/
<Seeker`> you should be able to get more out of it than 4GHz
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: yeah, I've clocked one (not mine ;)) at 4.5GHz last week at the "overclocking master class" at the place where I bought it
<Seeker`> nice
<MartijnVdS> but that had a bigger water block on it
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> I really like my H100, only problem with it is that I have to take the side of the case off to change fan speeds
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: mine his a 4-lead fan, so it's automatic (PWM on the motherboard)
<MartijnVdS> 4-wire fan lead, actually
<SuperEngineer> morninks folks
<SuperEngineer> before I go out, here is today's guessing game...
<SuperEngineer> http://imagebin.org/260645 - that is a snip from my desktop background
<MartijnVdS> well it's not 4.10 ;)
<MartijnVdS> or 5.04
<SuperEngineer> ....which release was it from... #7 for double points, what was the image called?
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: correct so far ;)
 * MartijnVdS has to go afk now, sorry
<naderp> rluz
<naderp> \nick oberluz
<Seeker`> SuperEngineer: 9.10, misty morning
<SuperEngineer> Seeker`: you win!  ... get the double points bonus as well! [prize is permission to smile]
<SuperEngineer> [& the virtual cuddly toy koala to with it]
<SuperEngineer> http://imagebin.org/260647 ...& whilst reminiscing - fond memories of netbook remix
 * SuperEngineer is off out to enjoy some sunshine
<StevenR> hrrm. looking for a download queuing application.... basically feed it a load of URLs and it'll grab them in the middle of the night when b/w is "cheap"
<dwatkins> at and wget?
<popey> yeah, i tend to just chuck a load of wgets in a script and run it later
<shauno> wget will take a list of urls from a file with -i; I'd assume it's not too much work from there, some use of --no-clobber so you don't refetch them every night, and cron?
<MartijnVdS> shauno: will that read a named pipe? :)
<shauno> I guess so?  but pipes don't tend to like that.  I think if there's nothing reading from it, the write will hang until there is ?
<MartijnVdS> ah yes.. hmm
<shauno> so if you cron wget to fire at midnight, echo url>pipe is going to be waiting quite a while
<MartijnVdS> you'd need something that reads URLs, then writes them to the named pipe wget -i is using when bandwidth becomes cheap :)
<shauno> actually, that sounds like a fairly sane start for a useful tool.  something that writes the first line of a file to stdout, and then writes the rest of the file back to the original
<shauno> give it a non-zero exit status if the file is empty, and it'd live in loops quite happily
<daftykins> when you create init.d scripts, do you have to run something to tell the system 'i just made these, run them at boot please' ?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: yes, update-rc.d
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: with some options usually
<MartijnVdS> (check the man page, I haven't done it in ages)
<daftykins> ah righty-o :) thanks
<daftykins> aaah what another glorious sunny day
<MartijnVdS> yes, a bit of a cold wind though
<daftykins> my townhouse here is sheltered on all sides pretty much
<daftykins> proper sun trap little courtyard off the kitchen :>
<shauno> it's not often I'd rather be here than the continent, but it's pretty stunning here.  25º by the ocean is perfect.  shame it's so rare
<MartijnVdS> we're having a 20°C day today, after a week of 25s
<MartijnVdS> still a lot of sun though
<shauno> it's kinda back-to-front having no clouds in ireland, but reading about flooding in central europe
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> 25 over there!? wow
<daftykins> this pub landlord last night, typically a quite old-man like pub, he gave a couple of my friends lifts home because their taxis hadn't turned up - hah!
<shauno> I'm torn.  I want to go for a wander with the camera, but I'm not sure I want to put a shirt on.  but the weather's giving us 6 days of rain starting tomorrow, so perhaps I shouldn't spend the day evaporating
<daftykins> haha one day of good is your little window, ouch
<daftykins> enjoy it while you can!
<MartijnVdS> also, Formula 1 (quali) in 20 minutes
<daftykins> so even more reason to leave the house? ;)
<MartijnVdS> <no comment>
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i tease
<daftykins> a friend and his gf were at the last F1 actually, as they're both fans
<daftykins> they had pics up of them sat on the grass at one corner
<redtape|renegade> Morning.. 'noon' Whatever .. Allo
<redtape|renegade> ^aDaM, Thought I'd share a message as I like the style of yur nick :) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55128914/Attachments%20Email%20Xchat/This%20Developer%27s%20Life%20-%202_0_4%20Taste/scaled_full_e5d5653cc32b6d4a7fb8.jpg
<redtape|renegade> Lookind at a post on "End Game" & thnking about my close brush with deathr last night .. [ | Just because | ].. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745210/
<redtape|renegade> Does anyone think these book are a good read ?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endgame_%2528Derrick_Jensen_books%2529
<redtape|renegade> Whoopsie .. Looks like the 3rdway of the wiki is not doing so well .. --> Here's the Proper Weblink :::: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endgame_(Derrick_Jensen_books) :::
<daftykins> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aVOjpvO_700b.jpg
<daftykins> impressive ^
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: opening ..
<redtape|renegade> Ya .. thanx .. I'll hack that for 5mins ..
<redtape|renegade> S.0 .. this symbol .. http://bit.ly/UnLuckyForSomeMaybeLBS
<redtape|renegade> Ofcourse these are all the work of RedBubble .. any acquaintance .. http://www.redbubble.com/people/robbrown/works/8613327-ubuntu-linux-for-human-beings
<redtape|renegade> i wonder iif al of these symbols in the original Poster canj be adapted for use in Public Environs ? [ Que the vox of the mistorons ..]
<daftykins> what are all the work of who?
<redtape|renegade> .. Lets pic a public amenity .. Maybe A Bench .. Like this one ---- >  http://r.ebay.com/lIDqqJ
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: Hangon .. I've not finshed the hack yet ..
<redtape|renegade> Oh .. my 5 mins is up .. My G-shock baby watch says so ..
<redtape|renegade> Oh well .. how did I do .. lets have a looksie ..
<redtape|renegade> A public bench .. in a commuter area .. Costco .. £1.95K
<redtape|renegade> Complete with 129x customised stickers from Redbubble .. at $3 each .. that's £248.75 GBP..
<redtape|renegade> and a ongoing cost to clean up the beanch .. Prob.ly £5 per week ..
<redtape|renegade> **bench..
<redtape|renegade> Total cost .. £2198.75 ~(initially).. Plus £305.50 a year (cleaning-up-task) ..
<MartijnVdS> what kind of bench is that?
<redtape|renegade> A victiorain one .. very comfy ..
<MartijnVdS> a gold-plated one?
<redtape|renegade> Gold was scarce in that era .. but a good decentralised currency all the same ..
<redtape|renegade> MM .. looking at the post by Claude .. [ http://bit.ly/11MpIoT ] i wonder why he would ask me to 'fruish' a meme for £32748.75  .. well to do it ethically in a Britich juristiction .. all so I can enjoy the sun (?) ...
 * redtape|renegade slaps his cerebral- forehead to shut the fud up !
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: (tip: if most of the screen is you typing things, people aren't responding ;))
<daftykins> XD
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: I know I was geting to that ..
<daftykins> sunny day, peeps still wearing coats walking along the high-street
<daftykins> things i do not get.
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: when I was at the very first "UDS" (it wasn't called that yet) in december '04, in Mataro (near Barcelona), it was 20-25°C outside
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: I was wondering if there was a way to get messages thru to people on 'flickr'  .. or don't you bother .. (redtape is bemused by the process)..
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: and those weird Spaniards were walking around in *winter coats*
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: I know a guy ..
<redtape|renegade> Who is in the front beach ..
<redtape|renegade> sat in a a dingy with a Tennants .. singing ..
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: there's a flickr-mail system, if you go to their profile, there's a "Send FlickrMail" in the "..." dropdown on the right
<MartijnVdS> redtape|renegade: if you're logged in
<redtape|renegade> "Return to Innocence " by Enigma .. Some people call it a day if the cops are out of reach ..
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: haha that was like aus
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: Right .. I'll make a note .. and test the beligerent sys.. of yours ..
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: i wouldn't mind but I can only tell he has no top on .. Everyone seeing is wondering if the singer is planning Full Monty before the air seeps out ..
<daftykins> >_<
<ali1234> gimp 2.8 has a really nasty memory leak
<ali1234> it will exhaust 16GB of ram in a couple of hours with no user interaction
<ali1234> this will freeze the computer
<ali1234> if i hadn't disabled swap i probably would have lost a few hours work because of this
<daftykins> you turned it on once you freezed to rescue it?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> because i have disabled swap, the kernel simply killed it when it hit 16GB
<MartijnVdS> should have used gimp:i386, then it couldn't have used >4GB :P
<ali1234> if swap were enabled it would have completely frozen the computer
<ali1234> i would have to press ctrl-alt-f1, wait 10 minutes, log in (typing 1 character per minute) and then kill gimp (again, typing 1 character per minute) because as soon as linux uses any swap at all it totally freezes up the entire system
<MartijnVdS> ooh.. Ubuntu/saucy is installing libwayland*..?
<redtape|renegade> ali1234, Surely this is just a value in the package , right . have you tried the mailing list ? http://www.mail-archive.com/gimp-user%40lists.xcf.berkeley.edu/
<ali1234> wat
<ali1234> actually i was just going to go to their irc and ask how to debug memory leaks
<ali1234> but the answer is valgrind anyway
<ali1234> this leak is really bad. i mean it's crashed 3 times today so its not hard to reproduce
<ali1234> it leaks about 3MB/sec
<MartijnVdS> that's a lot
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> gotta love gtk
<MartijnVdS> a bad Qt app would leak just as much
<ali1234> the other weird thing is that it makes the mouse pointer turn into a "wait" logo regularly (like every 0.5 seconds)
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: my gimp stays at virt: 505m res: 64m shr: 20m
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (saucy)
<ali1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3icg6-UjeSM
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: mine doesn't use CPU at all
<ali1234> look at the mouse pointer and notice it's pegging the cpu and allocating absurd amounts of memory
<ali1234> it doesn't do this when  first start it up
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: so it's a problem on your system
<MartijnVdS> even after loading an image
<ali1234> only after i have been using it for a while
<ali1234> please try applying filters to the image
<ali1234> and drawing on it
<MartijnVdS> oh, so some tool or script is broken, probably?
<ali1234> and then applying for filters
<ali1234> for about 3 hours
<ali1234> yes, probably
<redtape|renegade> ali1234, All In know about QA is wat UbuntuUk podcast tells me .. i.e. last one @ 20mins40s  .. [ shameless plug ]
<ali1234> i have a feeling it is undo related
<daftykins> redtape|renegade: are you IRC'ing from the beach or does your room have a view?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: isn't the Isle one big beach? :)
<redtape|renegade> ali1234: No, but this #channel isn't all about gimp .. AKA 'Dork' on Linux Tycoon ..
<redtape|renegade> daftykins ..I'll PM you a puicture v. good view BTW..
<redtape|renegade> MartijnVdS: Beaches and bike crashes .. Thomas the Tank engine .. makes a splash now and again ..
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: a fair assumption
<daftykins> redtape|renegade: also 'front beach' as opposed to...?
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: Yes, that was a typo .. I was going to say **MY** front beach which is more explanatory to the way I see things .. but my spigot of expresion got lost in "Is that to the High water mark" or not ? .. and bottleed it in the millisecond ..
<mungbean> anyone used http://tuxonice.net/
<mungbean> my laptop is suffering suspend issues
<daftykins> doesn't resume?
<redtape|renegade> I'm buying a back-up phone for travelling to conferences .. just in case the U-phone doesn't work .. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/micro-phone-the-tiny-mobile-device-with-a-big-idea
<daftykins> that guy is rocking ext2 in his vid
<mungbean> daftykins: doesn't suspent most of the time
<mungbean> fan comes on, goes crazy, tries to burn house down
<daftykins> D:
<mungbean> happens with windows too sometimes
<mungbean> tis my work laptop i had no choice over
 * redtape|renegade looks for usage of his 8x  AA batteries on thinkgeek.com . [ o the import chages AAaargh !]
<daftykins> mungbean: ah, don't wanna risk say - a BIOS update then?
<redtape|renegade> daftykins: Soo it looks like I've got two options for Xmas present for my family this year .. This one http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c4e1/ Or this one .. http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ef56/
<daftykins> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/apqKjRb_700b_v1.jpg
<daftykins> think that's the Guernsey boat to England
<redtape|renegade> opening ..
<redtape|renegade> .. where's ENGland .. ? Oh you mean Angleterre . very good ... ^_^
<penguin42> mungbean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<redtape|renegade> OT | Caffrey's shandy time .. only got blueberry's on the fridge thou for afters ..
<daftykins> i have heated pains au chocolat \o/
 * popey makes pancakes
<redtape|renegade> v. quick there daftykins | are you playing portal today or something ?
<redtape|renegade> Arrr damn ..
 * penguin42 burps ice cream
 * redtape|renegade runs for the DVD collection .. to console his recent spree of no-moderator happiness | It had to end sometime .. I'll take off my blaggard badge now like the sheriff of loneliness I am ..
<daftykins> shouldn't we... notify the parents, or the Isle of Man authorities or something?
<daftykins> if i got much money for committing him i'd donate it to Canonical.
<penguin42> can you get money for committing people, if so I think there are a few people I could make a profit off
<daftykins> i hear that you can
<daftykins> not sure if it's universal though :(
<shauno> I'd like to point out I'm in a different juristiction :)
<penguin42> I'm sure we can get around that
<DJones> If you got money for commiting him and donated it to Canonical, they'd have more free cash than Apple and could but Microsoft with loose change
<DJones> s/but/buy/
<daftykins> shauno: don't worry i have friends in Irish places
<daftykins> :D
<czajkowski> how may I be of service :)
<shauno> what on earth would you buy msft for?
<daftykins> perhaps he had a dream of riding the Titanic
<daftykins> *drums*
<daftykins> czajkowski: any ideas if you earn money for committing people in Ireland?
<shauno> in my mind, msft have been a non-entity ever since they killed Flight Simulator.  just ignore them and they'll go away :)
<czajkowski> daftykins: narp
<daftykins> genuinely though, redtape scares me.
<shauno> he's certainly a character
<daftykins> ^_^
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<daftykins> heya
<daftykins> how do?
<bigcalm> Be do be do be do
<bigcalm> Nibbling beef jerky and enjoying the afternoon sun from the safety of indoors
<bigcalm> Hope I'm not missing much
<penguin42> you'r missing ice cream in the sun
<bigcalm> Awww
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> penguin42: are you IRC'ing from outside? ;)
<penguin42> no, not today - I've been out and walked around in the sun, sat around slowly eating lovely ice cream
<daftykins> :>
<penguin42> nice italian ice cream place in manchester; do a lovely dark chocolate sorbet
<daftykins> penguin42: wellity wellity
<daftykins> why can't they separate builds of Steam so i'm not getting updates to fix issues on other platforms than mine :(
<popey> lo bigcalm
<penguin42> daftykins: You see the same things in .deb's as well - package updates where the package has been rebuilt for a different arch
<penguin42> popey: Back on solid ground?
<popey> ya
<popey> room was still swaying earlier though
<penguin42> haha - the waves on the canals aren't quite that high are they?
<daftykins> XD
<popey> ☻
<daftykins> oh the dilemma, meant to go to a social function this eve but don't want to
<bigcalm> Evenin' popey :) Welcome back you scurvy sea dog
<penguin42> popey: So what tech were you running on it, you said it had it's own IRC server, what was it running on?
<popey> penguin42: an android phone
<popey> one of the guys shared his 3g over wifi and put an irc server on the phone too for fun
<popey> I took a battery with me to keep my phone topped up because we were led to believe there were not many sockets, turned out there were plenty, but the battery was handy anyway
<shauno> no pi?
<popey> nope
<popey> there were a few laptops there
<popey> they didn't get a lot of use
<diplo> evening all
<diplo> Any suggestions, got some videos on a dvd
<popey> eh?
<diplo> Trying to copy off but getting can't copy on one
<diplo> Just about to get error, files with play ok, tried dding the disc and copy that way and still fails
<diplo> So maybe an issue with the file ?
<penguin42> diplo: Is it a commerical disk or one you recorded?
<diplo> If I can watch it, maybe a way of copying it off another way ?
<diplo> Some recorded stuff
<diplo> It's not a drm issue if that's what you meaning.
<penguin42> commercial disks have encrypted stuff at the drive layer that needs decoding to let you even read the files
<daftykins> diplo: ddrescue
<diplo> Copies about a few hundred mb, about half way before stopping
<penguin42> (then I'm not entirely sure what happens given that I think video sectors are longer sectors - wth happens to those at the file level?)
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> diplo: Doesn't it happen on the 1st sector of the file you're trying to read?
<daftykins> if it's a production film DVD, Sony ARccOS can be a pain
<diplo> Ooh, I've heard of that but never used it. I'll google a mo ta
<diplo> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<diplo> nah, just a personal vid
<diplo> Nope
<penguin42> diplo: Does it always stop at the same point?
<diplo> yep, exactly the same point
<penguin42> tried another drive?
<diplo> That's the only thing I haven't yet, but copied about 5 discs so far
<diplo> just 1 file on 1 disc :)
<diplo> I've probably got a backup somewhere else, but rather not have to find it :)
<penguin42> yeh so you've got something between marginal and duff sector, with any luck another drive might read it
<diplo> Just trying ddrescue, but will try another drive tomorrow
<daftykins> whoops.
<penguin42> whoops?
<daftykins> diplo: that's exactly what happens with ARccOS infected DVDs, when ripping ones collection to ISO.
<daftykins> penguin42: i was trying to be funny about the nickname and the netsplit ;)
<penguin42> oh, didn't see a split here
<bigcalm> Excess flood, not a net split
<bigcalm> Whoop* needs to sort out their connection
 * diplo googles arccos
<diplo> ah defo not protected files
<daftykins> anyone remember that US show 'Boy Meets World'? heh
<bigcalm> Would a channel op like to set a fancy ban on Whoop?
<daftykins> that would be spiffing
<bigcalm> Myrtti: ^^ :)
<daftykins> Myrtti: i'll top up your wine if you do
<popey> stupid lag
<Myrtti> ho hum
<Myrtti> yeah, indeed
<popey> nickserve isn't working
<Myrtti> stypid lag
<popey> so i cant
<daftykins> aww
<daftykins> who keeps hammering freenode of late?
<diplo> hBeing ddos'd
<diplo> :(
<MartijnVdS> also, why would they?
<daftykins> FOSS could be a bit of a target
<daftykins> for some
<popey> cant fathom why people would do that
<mungbean> kids
<popey> to an irc network
<bigcalm> I think it's grifferz - network envy ;)
<mungbean> have a friend who runs ircnet stuff and it seems to be constant
<mungbean> still odd though.
<bigcalm> Myrtti: thank you :)
 * daftykins tops up Myrtti's wine as promised
<mungbean> apt-get install wine
<daftykins> oh it was installed alright
<popey> bigcalm: grifferz doesn't run blitzed
<mungbean> anyone get HIB?
<bigcalm> popey: aww, not that then
<bigcalm> mungbean: lots of us I'm guessing
<bigcalm> I haven't bothered with the Serious Sam one though
<bigcalm> Sometimes the HIB is too frequent
<popey> yes mungbean
<popey> 8
<mungbean> decided not to get anymore
<MartijnVdS> 9
<mungbean> but 8 looks great
<mungbean> so i got it
<bigcalm> Tiny and Big is ful
<mungbean> dear esther
<bigcalm> *fun
<MartijnVdS> the problem with HIB for me is that I'll play the games once.. or not even once
<MartijnVdS> so I stopped buying
<mungbean> thats me MartijnVdS
<mungbean> but hoped one day i would have time
<mungbean> and a powerful machine
<bigcalm> I like getting the steam keys and maybe getting around to installing/playing some day in the future
<MartijnVdS> Thomas was Alone looks OK
<mgdm> I think I got a free Steam key for Portal about 2 years ago
<mgdm> never bothered to run it
<daftykins> !
<daftykins> it's great
<mgdm> wonder if it'll work on my Mac
<mungbean> i got that, tried to run on wine, was a fail
<daftykins> lemme check
<mungbean> now its native
<diplo> I couldnt get into portal, tried it the other day
<MartijnVdS> Portal runs on Macs
<daftykins> mgdm: yeah it shows up with mac logo too
<MartijnVdS> and on newer (Sandy Bridge+ I think) intel!
<daftykins> so must be good
<mgdm> daftykins: ooo
<MartijnVdS> (on linux)
<mgdm> My Linux box and my current laptop can run it, then
<mgdm> woo
<mungbean> laptop fans seem to be the right pitch to wake babies]
<daftykins> mungbean: haha
<daftykins> doh
<mungbean> stupid picasa/facebook/youtube
<mungbean> ok ..most sites
<popey> i replayed some portal 2 earlier, sophie came in and said she remembered from the last time i played portal, which was some time back
<daftykins> :>
<^aDaM> Hi popey :D
<^aDaM> and daftykins an mungbean
<popey> hey ^aDaM
<daftykins> \o
<^aDaM> :)
<^aDaM> \o/
<daftykins> hello mr. mixed case sir
<^aDaM> :D
 * ^aDaM *burps*
<^aDaM> dear god!
<^aDaM> lol
<penguin42> searching for giggle-author.c assertion (from a bug I just triggered) got a google hit with launchpad as the 1st hit, Jon Stewart's wikipedia page, the Garden of Earthly delights, and a Daily mail article entitled 'Outraged Philadelphia mayor calls for investigation into'disgusting magazine article'
<penguin42> oh, and T.S.Eliot poetry foundation
<^aDaM> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-uk's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MartijnVdS> OK, Thomas Was Alone == cool
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> this one looks interesting, but pricey
<daftykins> http://store.steampowered.com/app/231200/?snr=1_7_7_230_150_1
<MartijnVdS> the sarcastic voice-over does it :)
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: you get a lot of game for that price thoguh
<MartijnVdS> The game is split into five acts, of which the first is available now.
<mgdm> Apparently I have Civ V on Steam, too
<MartijnVdS> only for another day
<MartijnVdS> it's a "Free weekend"
<mgdm> ah
<mgdm> no fun
<MartijnVdS> it's cheap though
<MartijnVdS> (which is why they do it: more promotion)
<mgdm> the last game I sank significant time into was Alpha Centauri, wonder if that's on there
<MartijnVdS> I have civ-call to power
<MartijnVdS> for linux
<MartijnVdS> ported by Loki Software
<mgdm> err. There appear to be 4 games available for the Mac. Is that correct?
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: 4 total, or 4 you have?
<mgdm> ah, never mind, I've just not used this before and so I've no idea what I'm looking at
<popey> you've never used steam?
<mgdm> No
<mgdm> (well, not for any longer that was required to get the free Portal key a couple of years back)
<MartijnVdS> has anyone tried the surgeon sim?
<bigcalm> Read as "sturgeon sim"
<mgdm> that'd be a fishing game
<mgdm> which sounds even more dull
<popey> yes MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: no, a "darkly humorous surgeon simulator"
<bigcalm> mgdm: :D
<MartijnVdS> some videos on youtube suggest it's VERY funny
<popey> its quite hard
<popey> and yes, quite funny
 * bigcalm sticks to his ale and beef jerky
<daftykins> ugh getting a serious talking to by a main chan op for three capital words in a row
<daftykins> this is pathetic
<bigcalm> WORST IRCOP EVER
<mgdm> heh
<daftykins> yip
<Myrtti> tsk
<bigcalm> Oops, chan not irc
<bigcalm> Sorry Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> oh man
<Myrtti> I dont want to get on my laptop to sort you people out
<daftykins> do we need sorting?
<Myrtti> among many others
<daftykins> bigcalm: you come first alphabetically, we'll call it there
<Myrtti> yall need slappin'
<bigcalm> daftykins: that's what I was thinking
<daftykins> Myrtti: i might enjoy that :(
<Myrtti> er, sorry, catalysing
<daftykins> anyway back to family friendly mode.
<daftykins> hrmm do i crack one of my ales from the fridge
<Myrtti> thats the word christel wants me to use
<daftykins> surely to catalyse someone would only be making things worse if they were acting out?
<daftykins> exponentially-so
<Myrtti> catalytic towards freenode mission etc
<AlanBell> a catalytic conversion as it were
<bigcalm> :)
 * bigcalm sticks christel in an exhaust pipe
<AlanBell> with a catalytic 2 by 4
<Myrtti> but in essence, in the lugradio live 2008 spirit, don't be an ass.
<daftykins> ^_^
<popey> +1
 * popey hugs mjg59
<mgdm> hehe
 * bigcalm wants it to be RAT time already
<AlanBell> keep calm and carry on looking at chickens http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/
<mgdm> '08 was the only one I made
<AlanBell> oh, I should turn the light out in the playroom ;)
<bigcalm> AlanBell: you should wire all room lights up to an internet service
<dwatkins> or just use motion detectors
<bigcalm> Which reminds me of a BBT episode
<dwatkins> ...so the lights go out when you watch a film
<AlanBell> I should, so people on the other side of the world can turn them off for me
<bigcalm> This chilli beef jerky is getting a little hot. I need more ale
<dwatkins> turn your house into one of those christmas decoration places with a website full of buttons to switch stuff on and off
<AlanBell> tempting
<dwatkins> I had Duvel, it was nice.
<AlanBell> night all
<dwatkins> nn
<bigcalm> Nighty
<bigcalm> Now I find myself looking at beef jerky on Amazon because the super markets suck
<daftykins> wow this banana bread beer is amazing
<popey> yeah, i like banana bread beer
<MartijnVdS> hmm banana & beer bread
<daftykins> this ones by Wells
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IlU5wQ6m5Cg#t=388s
<daftykins> Asus employee learns to type
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Time to stop working and have a nap
<bigcalm> Toodles
<popey> bed time
<bigcalm> Yes, that indeed
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu-uk 2013-06-09
<redtape|renegade> Allo ..
<redtape|renegade> Sorry for those that felt like running away yesterday .. http://bit.ly/11rWyfP | To day ... I'll shut up for once & just check the logs at the E.O.D.
<redtape|renegade> leaves
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<SuperEngineer> boo!
<MartijnVdS> \o
<SuperEngineer> o/ MartijnVdS
<SuperEngineer> damn! 2nd time today Compiz crashed [both times when dash is open & tying the same thing!]
<SuperEngineer> bbs - gonna try a reboot
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... & now I can't make Compiz crash even replicating the same way it crashed twice earlier - me confused
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: it learned
<Laney> it's just a genetic algorithm now
<MartijnVdS> next thing you know it'll be smarter than you
<Laney> seeded with the old compiz
<MartijnVdS> popey: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02xcvhw CATS!
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: I think it's lurking... and learning... and plotting... and planning it's next move
 * SuperEngineer is not paranoid :D
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: good thing the NSA is keeping a close eye on it
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: :D
<SuperEngineer> #Prism
<SuperEngineer> that'll confuse 'em
<MartijnVdS> watchlist.add('SuperEngineer')
<SuperEngineer> just seen a headline pre-release from tomorrow's Guardian: "Compiz found to plant by NSA
<SuperEngineer> *to be
<MartijnVdS> +"
<MartijnVdS> can't just leave your quotes unclosed
<MartijnVdS> that confuses the algorithms
<SuperEngineer> ;)  ""
<MartijnVdS> anyway.. cats, thursday, BBC2
<Laney> "Canonical participating in PRISM program through shopping lens"
<MartijnVdS> Laney: Unity "lenses", PRISM
<MartijnVdS> Laney: I see a link there
<SuperEngineer> Laney: for 1 sec I thought that read "Canonical participating in PRISM program through snooping lens"
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: the letters are, like, right next to each other! Easy typo to make
<Laney> dun dun DUN
<SuperEngineer> NSA & GQHQ watching me... me watching British Touring Car Champions.  I win.
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: F1 tonight!
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: TV already set to switch at right time
<SuperEngineer> question: having recently had the chance [a.k.a. been forced to] prove my baackup/restore regime
<SuperEngineer> ...is there anything I am missing by backing upo a) whole of /home & b) whole of /etc ?
<SuperEngineer> should I be including something I have not thought of?
<Myrtti> HP Proliant microserver is on sale on ebuyer
<czajkows1i> Myrtti: oh?
<czajkows1i> Myrtti: got a link handy I know someone was looking for on yesterday
<Myrtti> http://www.ebuyer.com/430446-proliant-microserver-turion-2-2-2gb-250gb-nhpl-sata-lff-in-704941-421 apparently there is an email saying it would be 99 after cashback instead of 109.99
<czajkows1i> Myrtti: cheers
<dsample> popey, how's your hp microserver doing? I'm thinking of getting one that's on offer on ebuyer
 * penguin42 knows a lot of people who like them
<penguin42> dsample: Be careful of one thing; if you try to unplug the SATA/SAS cable for the main board don't force it
<penguin42> a friend managed to remove the connector from the board
<dsample> nice
<dsample> What's the power usage on these microservers? It says there's a 150W PSU, but wondering what it's like when it's idling
<mungbean_> depends how many disks u got in there spinning away
<bigcalm> Afternoon peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> \o
<SuperEngineer> 'noony bigcalm
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<bigcalm> What's happening kids?
<MartijnVdS> Lazy sunday afternoon things ;)
<SuperEngineer> beer, bath, best chillout music playing [whilst watching BTCC with sound off] ;)
<SuperEngineer> ...and sun is at last shining through clouds
<mungbean_> SuperEngineer: backup ur packages list
<SuperEngineer> mungbean_: cheers
<SuperEngineer> mungbean_:  thought... would it still work as I routinely do an apt clean up?
<SuperEngineer> just the list would be fine tho
<mungbean_> theres a way to save in  a way to actually reinstall them all
<SuperEngineer> oooo
<jacobw> Afternooning, Ubunteros
<mungbean_> howdy
<SuperEngineer> mungbean_: thanks a mil - just sorted that out as well
<mungbean_> can u remind me how?
<mungbean_> :P
<SuperEngineer> mungbean_: list created by: dpkg --get-selections > installed-packages  & using dselect
<SuperEngineer> :p
<SuperEngineer> e.g. sudo dpkg --set-selections < installed-packages  to retrieve
<SuperEngineer> [I even put the instructions in # lines in the list file]  ;)
<SuperEngineer> I assume that be what ye had mind melad [keel haul him boson!]
<mungbean_> that works, but i think theres another way so that dependencies are retrieved to
<SuperEngineer> hmmm
<SuperEngineer> not found that method
<mungbean_> exercise fot the reader::P was mentioned on uupc once
<mungbean_> trying to find snippets of time to work on my latest plane but child rearing is in the way http://i.imgur.com/SXmm9ld.jpg
<penguin42> hmm the docs for the Damage extension seem a bit grim
<daftykins> Damage extension?
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh it's a way of asking the X server to tell you about changes to areas of a window that need redrawing and not just your window
<daftykins> ah
<penguin42> daftykins: Things like vnc and the like can monitor for changes to the screen with it
<daftykins> sounds like dirty regions in xbmc
<penguin42> xbmc?
<daftykins> media centre software, just a term they use
<SuperEngineer> F1 race coverage on Beeb 1 in 45mins
<penguin42> daftykins: Ah, yeh I think it's pretty consistent
<penguin42> hmm ok, that seems to be working
<SuperEngineer> bbs - switching to 3G - BT just went on a go slow
<penguin42> slower than 3G?
<daftykins> hehe
<SuperEngineer> penguin42: yup! I'm on the limit of reception from the BT kit ['borrow' my conxnx' from owner in return for fixing er resident's pooter probs]
<daftykins> ouch
<SuperEngineer> ..alll it takes is 1 of ownersa family to park themselves in nearby room... connxn nearly dies
<daftykins> not considered running a closer WAP?
<penguin42> oh I see wifi
<SuperEngineer> ..but it's free & good much of the time [=cheap]  ;)
<SuperEngineer> daftykins: I already pay £16 for a 3G dongle with best deal ever found [took some "suggestions from me to get it from "3"]
<SuperEngineer> ... I get 15GB/month allowance  - jealous now?
<penguin42> what speed do you get out of it?
<SuperEngineer> so I now get a travelling 3G & backup for when someone blocks the conxn
<daftykins> i'll never be jealous of a high-latency low-throughput connection :)
<penguin42> it's better than a pidgeon
<SuperEngineer> the 3G?... aprox 200mb
<SuperEngineer> most toimes 3oo
<penguin42> liveable I guess
<SuperEngineer> #*times
<SuperEngineer> yup
<SuperEngineer> & free
<SuperEngineer> ...broadband normally.. then 3g as backup
<SuperEngineer> & to prove a point [ouch] one of family just pulled in for overnight stay.. BT temp disconnect!
<SuperEngineer> me go down now - me switch to £G ready for F1
<penguin42> you need a wifi repeater at a convenient point
<SuperEngineer> bbs
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> what curious english
<daftykins> i turned off the router functions of an old Netgear router for a friend, crimped a cat5e cable to and from his main router to turn it into a WAP
<daftykins> he messaged today saying that downloading openoffice was capped at 100KB/sec download 0o
<daftykins> sounded a bit suspect
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: did that fix it?
<daftykins> ah nah this speed thing is a new 'issue' over this WAP i put in
<popey> dsample: still running fine. had one have a psu fail, current one is running well 24x7
<daftykins> his bedroom is surrounded by granite so he needed something separate to the houses' main router to get a signal
<popey> it's my backup machine, doing rsnapshots of everything every 6 hours, it struggles to keep up with the amount of io i am demanding
<daftykins> the speed issue seems really weird though
<popey> but thats to be expected it's an old celeron-class cpu at 1.3ghz
<popey> i upped to 8GB RAM, I am told it may be able to take 16GB, but not sure, as mine is an old N36L, the references I have seen talk about the N40L
<popey> I expect the newer N54L?? may be faster, but dunno by how much, might be worth finding someone to run geekbench on it, and I'll run it on mine to compare
<jacobw> daftykins: Can you grab a file from the main router's network at >100Kbit/s?
 * popey hugs his ac100 and knowing the in-laws wifi password by heart
<daftykins> jacobw: that was my first query to my friend, but he's got a crazy samsung ultraportable that requires a micro-ethernet jack converter cable in addition to him not having any other wired devices to confirm throughput
<jacobw> All IP devices should ship with iperf to make this kind of thing easy.
<daftykins> hehe
<SuperEngineer> 15 mins to F1 time folks
<Laney> zzzzzzz
<popey> well, 60 mins ☻
<daftykins> 'vroom' there you go, whole experience wrapped up into one word
<SuperEngineer> popey: yup, but some [me] luv the preamble coverage as well :)
<popey> meh, f1 hasn't been exciting for many years
<jacobw> Not since Schumacher broke his legs?
<SuperEngineer> popey: you ever been at an F1 race?
<popey> nope
<SuperEngineer> an experience indeed
<popey> i can imagine
<popey> seeing cars whizz by
<popey> and not being able to actually see the race
<daftykins> on big screens 'cause you're in the safe part, far away from the track
<daftykins> ;D
<jacobw> I think there's more to atmosphere that that :)
<SuperEngineer> [especially if you win a competition and get VIP to British race - including the helicopter ride in & out!]
<popey> i have relatives who go every year
<popey> i'm sure its great fun for some
<SuperEngineer> ah, let me know if fancy some company - though they have to provide the entrance fee ;)
<daftykins> i just about cope with the excitement of occasionally seeing the hill climb event on bank holidays over here
<SuperEngineer> daftykins: I'm also ucky on that one - Prestury Hill climb not far from me
 * SuperEngineer counts his blessings
<SuperEngineer> [on my planet, we don't use petrol - so I find vrooom races more exciting than perhaps I should]
<daftykins> i see
<SuperEngineer> [that last should confuse the NSA]
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<daftykins> i wouldn't use that talk too often, the channel already has its' quota of nutters :>
<daftykins> *cough* redtape
 * SuperEngineer is proud to be counted amongst the brave few]
<SuperEngineer> ...nutters of course
<SuperEngineer> daftykins: +1
<daftykins> ^_^
<SuperEngineer> but please - don't put me in the list as redt...
<SuperEngineer> the 1 you mention is on my ignore list - in the various names used
<daftykins> hahaha
 * SuperEngineer is proud to be a nutter - but that doesn't mean he's proud to be an annoyance
<SuperEngineer> F1 time folks - & yes the preamble is also fun for me as well ;)
<dsample> popey, thanks. I ordered it (N54L) earlier, should arrive on Thursday.
<popey> cool
<popey> be interested to know what the performance diff is
<dsample> it's an AMD dual-core 2.2GHz, so not amazingly fast, but should be good enough for serving media and doing backups, etc.
<dsample> I might set it up as a VM box so I can use it for multiple things, but I don't want to bog it down too much
<daftykins> those systems are so popular, but aren't they pretty limited on SATA ports / actual 3.5" HDD mounting room?
<popey> gosh, thats quite a difference from my 1.3GHz
<popey> daftykins: yes, it's got 4 bays, plus optical bay internally so "only" 5 bays internal
<popey> i have all occupied, plus an external 8-way device so i have 13 disks in mine
<daftykins> some kinda backplane?
<dsample> daftykins, they can hold 4 drives, but I already have another SATA 4-disk box to extend it with
<daftykins> i've just got a personal file server in a Coolermaster Stacker case
<dsample> from looking at the back it has an eSATA connection
<daftykins> current RAID 5 volume is only 6 disk
<daftykins> and is practically full :(
<daftykins> 277GB free
<popey> it has one esata connection but it can only address one device
<popey> (on mine, dunno about your model dsample)
<dsample> huh, what do you mean can only address one device?
<dsample> you mean it's serial IO?
<daftykins> one device per channel as per SATA rules
<popey> so i added a pci-express dual e-sata card (which came with the 8-way external array) which supports port multiplexed e-sata
<dsample> ah ok. Well my Belkin box should could as one device
<popey> it can't do pm
<daftykins> i'd probably just get a nice Synology/QNAP device these days
<daftykins> although i like having a full OS on a file server, i run VMs and other services with mine
<popey> yeah, i wanted something i could run various linux stuff on
<popey> yeah, i am using lxc to create lots of separate containers for apps
<popey> really enjoying using btrfs on it too
<daftykins> do you have to mess around making a lot of paths available with lxc, sort of like how chroot environments act?
<dsample> I thought about a dedicated NAS box a while ago, but I want more functionality like DLNA video
<popey> no
<dsample> plus it will probably form the hub of a home automation system/monitoring system if we can get around to setting it up properly
<popey> yeah, i lobbed a dnla server on it to serve up "content" and threw my music collection at it
<popey> yeah, mine is running http://popey.com/house
<popey> i put the toaster on at 18:26 and 18:30 as you can see from that graph ㋛
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> crikey your home temp is over 20 pretty consistently
<daftykins> heating not on surely?
<popey> it's in the room with the boiler, fridge, and server & array
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh I remember commenting on that last time he showed that
<popey> so it's not accurate
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i'd definitely be interesting in wiring up my boiler to the network for remote control
<daftykins> currently i have to open the back door, step outside and open a second outside door and manually turn my heating off and on
<daftykins> not used it in months now though \o/
<shauno> I'd love to hook me furnace up to the network, but I haven't quite decided how to do it cleanly, since I'm renting
<daftykins> ah-har
<dsample> You should have a look at Cubism graphs, you could put all of your graphs on a fraction of the screen space
<dwatkins> I've been considering settup up an Adruino as a central heating controller
<daftykins> if you kept the design open that'd be neat
<dwatkins> yeah, I'd happily publish specs - I want to make a controller with an LCD, possibly also network control, although that's not absolutely necessary.
<dwatkins> I imagine this page would be useful: http://www.jellard.co.uk/2009/11/home-easy-central-heating-control-hack/
<daftykins> neat
<dwatkins> I essentially need to control a single relay, assuming the thermostat is already set at my preferred value.
<dwatkins> #include <standard.mains.electricity.warning.txt>
<diplo_> Evening all
<jacobw> Hello diplo_
<^aDaM> Man this Ubuntu 13.04 feels so smooth!
<^aDaM> Love the menus, and how easy it is to use! and if you want to use a Terminal or anything more techy then you can still do so! :-)
<^aDaM> Thanks for such a great distro #ubuntu-uk
<^aDaM> <-- Happy user.
<popey> hah ☻
<popey> good to hear!
<^aDaM> ;)
<^aDaM> Well it had to come from someone.
<^aDaM> Im open about it :D
<^aDaM> It is OpenSource!
<^aDaM> :P
<^aDaM> Currently installed Steam love how easy it is no Wine needed.
<popey> yeah, i have loads of games in steam now
<daftykins> has anyone run one of the Steam free-over-the-weeekend type games long enough to see if it boots you out come the deadline?
<daftykins> -e
<^aDaM> popey, well I have a fair few not many I have someone on my Steam called Liem now he has 776 Games last time I checked and hes just got a few new ones recently lol.
<^aDaM> daftykins, yeah I tryed that Heros one.. something heros ;/
<^aDaM> On windows that never booted when I clicked it lol.
<daftykins> Company of?
<^aDaM> Well I have to say that Steam looks so much better GFX wise!
<^aDaM> yes daftykins
<^aDaM> You have problems?
<^aDaM> I did.
<^aDaM> An that was on Windows!
<daftykins> i've never touched it
<^aDaM> Ah :)
<^aDaM> I tried Saints Row was good.
<^aDaM> Removed now :)
<daftykins> well, Steam is truly cross-platform, it gives every OS user hassle
<^aDaM> Ouch..
<^aDaM> 08 here.
<daftykins> yeah see i'm wondering what happens if i play it up until 9pm when it ends
<^aDaM> add me rtype2122
<^aDaM> hhaa yeah :)
<daftykins> 08?
<^aDaM> 2008?
<^aDaM> the year you unlocked steam :o
<^aDaM> member since :)
<^aDaM> mmm daftykins  I have Doom 3 BFG an other games like Quake 1 etc... there not on my Steam?
<^aDaM> is that due to the fact they do not work on Ubuntu lol
<daftykins> oh i see, well i remember fiddling with Half-Life related stuff since the days of having to get the frequent huge patches over 56k
<^aDaM> ah yes Linux Games Installed damnn :o
<daftykins> and when Steam first got released, so whenever that was :)
<^aDaM> lol daftykins  :o
<^aDaM> late 90s ?
<daftykins> ^aDaM: yeah the whole catalogue hasn't been converted yet
<^aDaM> 1999 or 2000 surly.
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> 'ported' rather, so not all games will be available
<^aDaM> ah cool, so it will one day then
<^aDaM> ah ok ok I need to install Doom 3 and Quake 4
<daftykins> well maybe, for things as old as Quake there are ways on Linux anyway
<^aDaM> yeah I thought so
<^aDaM> I remember CS something on here helping me.
<^aDaM> I forgot his name he was awesome guy!
<^aDaM> used to access my PC lol but I trusted him...
<popey> its highly unlikely old games will be ported
<^aDaM> on Steam they will surly :o
<popey> there's not enough revenue to be generated to cover the cost of porting
<^aDaM> popey, ah ok ok.
<^aDaM> popey, how would I go about installing Doom 3?
<popey> no idea
<popey> i have it on dvd here
<^aDaM> I presume it's same method with Quake 4.
<^aDaM> oh nice yeah same :)
<daftykins> sometimes ID host installer scripts that you feed the game disc, then they do what's necessary
<^aDaM> I would need to patch it also mmm
<daftykins> or sometimes the tools are on the disc
<^aDaM> daftykins, ah ok ok.
<^aDaM> I remember installing it via Terminal once...
<^aDaM> making paths etc..
<daftykins> ja
<^aDaM> jeje
<^aDaM> daftykins, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake4
<^aDaM> Coffee an I will work on it :)
<^aDaM> Doom 3 is the same engine surly the install method will be the same just need to find a Linux Full 1.31 Doom 3 Patch ;)
<mungbean_> wow this is creepy http://i.imgur.com/CCFcutl.jpg
<^aDaM> mungbean, omg!
<^aDaM> Photo you have taken??
<^aDaM> GIMP Edited :P
<^aDaM> \o/
<mungbean> not me
<mungbean> http://i.imgur.com/igXgb9k.jpg
<mungbean> allegedly not edited
<mungbean> other view
<popey> silly human brains seeing patterns in everything
<diplo> I didn't see anything ?
<diplo> :P
<mungbean> was onbreddit
<^aDaM> LoL
<daftykins> is that like reddit but for breeding dogs?
<mungbean> typing 1 handed as uual
<^aDaM> mmm I have made the mkdir daftykins  for quake4
<^aDaM> its in home/user/quake4/q4base
<^aDaM> Now I am trying this "cp -v <Quake4 disk mount point>/Setup/Data/q4base/*.pk4 <install path>/quake4/q4base"
<^aDaM> I did mount and I get "/dev/sr0 on /media/god/QUAKE4"
<penguin42> I've been playing with X on a Nook; it's an interesting way of learning why old school window managers based on small controls on the edges of windows don't work on touchscreens
<^aDaM> I am confused I am trying to get contents to install , but its not working :/
<mungbean> http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/09/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-surveillance
<mungbean> saw ubuntu on click yesterday
<mungbean> it was accidental, they tend to avoid real tech :)
<^aDaM> Anyone know how I copy all files from my Quake 4 disc to dir?
<^aDaM> Im confused :(
<daftykins> ^aDaM: browse manually into /media/god/QUAKE4/Setup/Data/q4base
<daftykins> and 'cp *.pk4 ~/quake4/q4base/'
<daftykins> assuming you created that home path
<^aDaM> daftykins, how do you know my user is god ? :P
<^aDaM> lol
<^aDaM> ohh I typed it duh me!
<daftykins> because you typed it ;)
<^aDaM> lol
<mungbean> NSA told him
<^aDaM> So copy all files into the folder daftykins ? then try  'cp *.pk4 ~/quake4/q4base/'
<daftykins> that command is to copy the files :)
<^aDaM> dam
<^aDaM> I just dragged them into quake4/q4base :o
<daftykins> that'll work
<^aDaM> in my /home/folder :D
<^aDaM> ah good :D
<^aDaM> then run the game ? :/
<daftykins> not quite
<daftykins> were you following a guide before?
<^aDaM> how does the terminal know where its looking for the game when doing './quake4'
<daftykins> ah yeah *opens link*
<^aDaM> yeah that one :)
<daftykins> ./ is always the current path
<daftykins> . = folder you're in
<^aDaM> Ah right I see
<daftykins> ^aDaM: so you downloaded the linux binary at the top of the ubuntu guide?
<^aDaM> daftykins, Yeah :D
<^aDaM> I have that saved.
<daftykins> and it's in ~ ?
<daftykins> are all those .pk4 files in ~/quake4/q4base/ ?
<^aDaM> That's in desktop :)
<^aDaM> and not as yet still copying daftykins :)
<daftykins> so ~/Desktop/quake4/q4base/ ?
<daftykins> you'd just need to move the ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/linux/quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run download into /quake4/
<^aDaM> quake4 is saved to /home/god/quake4
<^aDaM> ah ok daftykins  :)
<daftykins> right click on it, go to properties, make it executable
<^aDaM> Just copy?
<^aDaM> ah nice.
<daftykins> or with the terminal it's "chmod +x quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run" as the guide says
<^aDaM> Ah yes :)
<^aDaM> Thats kinda cool .
<^aDaM> I have forgot all this since the first releases of Ubuntu daftykins I used to be so good on here.
<^aDaM> Been a while, you meet a women have babys an thats it :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<^aDaM> Bye bye linuxxx
<^aDaM> :p
<^aDaM> Bye car..
<^aDaM> pride an joy :(
<daftykins> cars are mere tools ;)
<^aDaM> aye lol
<daftykins> clearly a statement that doesn't apply to computers... *whistle*
<^aDaM> I had a V6 4motion Bora.
<^aDaM> :/
<^aDaM> was 2.8
<^aDaM> :D
<^aDaM> hahah yeah "Electric"
<^aDaM> bahh!
<^aDaM> daftykins, I have all *pk4's in /home/god/quake4/q4base then I have that quake3-linux.1.4.2.x86.run download in to /quake4/
<^aDaM> How do I run quake4? './quake4' ?
<daftykins> you need to run that .run file first
<^aDaM> Ah yes.
<^aDaM> Double click?
<daftykins> so if you have a terminal open inside that folder
<daftykins> and you've made it executable, either with chmod +x or the graphical properties method
<daftykins> run it with "./blah.run"
<daftykins> and it should do stuff(TM)
<^aDaM> :D ok!
<^aDaM> here goes..
<^aDaM> Whats '*' ? is that like global :
<^aDaM> :/
<daftykins> hmm? when did an asterisk show up?
<daftykins> oh in the copy command? asterisk is a wildcard meaning <anything> yeah
<^aDaM> No such file dir in console when I do that :/
<^aDaM> mmmm odd.
<daftykins> type 'pwd'
<^aDaM> :o
<daftykins> does it tell you you're in /home/god/quake4/ ?
<^aDaM> says im in /home/god/
<daftykins> ok 'cd quake4'
<daftykins> then "./quake3-linux.1.4.2.x86.run"
<^aDaM> nope :((
<^aDaM> damn.
<daftykins> oops
<^aDaM> haha quake4
<^aDaM> :p
<daftykins> i copied from your line before XD
<^aDaM> lol
<daftykins> i didn't even notice :D
<^aDaM> :D
<^aDaM> haha
<^aDaM> This is weird how its not running :/
<^aDaM> thats the Cd?
<daftykins> what did it do this time?
<daftykins> change directory
<^aDaM> yeah need it to be home/god/quake4/
<daftykins> you should be in ~/quake4 now, which is /home/god/quake4/
<daftykins> ~ = /home/<current-user>/
<^aDaM> yeah im in
<^aDaM> but when I do that run :(
<daftykins> if you type "./q" then hit tab does it resolve the full file name?
<^aDaM> ahh works
<^aDaM> with out *
<^aDaM> Quake 4 TM
<^aDaM> yeha baby
<^aDaM> It's asking me for dir :/
<^aDaM> when I install this patch
<^aDaM> daftykins, Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/quake4]
<^aDaM> Mmm I im confused I feel like a right noob.
<^aDaM> [1] - note that if you have the DVD release, all the files are in
<^aDaM> the same directory. Otherwise they are spread out on each CDs.
<^aDaM> For the DVD edition, the files are in Setup/Data/q4base
<^aDaM> [2] - http://www.libsdl.org/
<^aDaM> Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/quake4]
<daftykins> type in /home/god/quake4/
<^aDaM> Ok now I get
<^aDaM> Please enter the path in which to create the symbolic links [/usr/local/bin]
<daftykins> yep hit enter
<^aDaM> No write permission to /usr/local/bin
<^aDaM> Please enter the installation path [/home/god/quake4/]
<^aDaM> blink blink :o
<daftykins> ah naturally
<daftykins> hit enter again to accept that one
<daftykins> then just put /home/god/quake4/ again
<^aDaM> Please enter the path in which to create the symbolic links [/usr/local/bin] /home/god/quake4/
<^aDaM> Binary path must be different than the install path.
<^aDaM> The binary path must be an existing directory.
<^aDaM> Please enter the installation path [/home/god/quake4/]
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> enter again on install
<^aDaM> lol
<daftykins> /home/god/ instead :>
<daftykins> that should shut it up
<^aDaM> muaha neat man :D
<^aDaM> Installation complete.
<^aDaM> Would you like to start now? [Y/n] y
<^aDaM> sh: 1: /home/god//quake4: Permission denied
<^aDaM> god@crashoverride-desktop:~/quake4$
<^aDaM> mmm ughh
<daftykins> chmod +x quake4
<daftykins> ./quake4
<daftykins> ?
<daftykins> i'm gonna go with - yes
<^aDaM> ouch!
<^aDaM> I dont think ubuntu 13.04 likes the default res of quake4 lol daftykins :o and its all in Spannish I better learn it quick lol.
<daftykins> lmao
 * ^aDaM goes in to Quake4Config.cfg
<^aDaM> Need to change the res the same as my desktop here.
<^aDaM> and do seta sys_langauge "english"
<daftykins> don't typo language!
<^aDaM> lol sorry :D
<^aDaM> Well I never went to school daftykins I am dyslesic or what ever ya call it lol.
<^aDaM> Seriously!
<^aDaM> Well I found that there is a autoexec.cfg daftykins  in quake4/q4base/lol/rofl its just one command that says: seta sys_lang "spanish"
<^aDaM> I have removed all other lang.pk4's and kept english :D
<daftykins> hmm that might work
<^aDaM> mmm now its all in srg_0x9x9x0x code :/
<^aDaM> the menu lool now ive really broke it :P also my screen res is huge right now I dont know how to reset it :o
<brobostigon> blackadder2 bbc2 :)
<^aDaM> hey brobostigon
<^aDaM> :)
<brobostigon> evening ^aDaM
<^aDaM> I must restart again lol
<^aDaM> mmm weird, I fixed the lang but now when I open it and I have no mouse pointer :/
<^aDaM> and I can't use the menus at all I have to open ingame console an type quit :o
<^aDaM> and my res is huge!
<^aDaM> Would this be due to graphics drivers? would I need to install them :/ I know in the older versions of Ubuntu you had to install them but I did updates on installation when I installed Ubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> you most likely want the proprietary driver for your card, if you have a proper graphics card yeah
<^aDaM> daftykins, yeah it's a 8800GT nvidia.
<daftykins> ah old school
<^aDaM> ehehe everyone says that!
<^aDaM> I am going for a new rig soon :)
<daftykins> the PC i have had one of those when i put it together back in Christmas 2007 :>
<^aDaM> Thinking windows 8 and buntu :D dual boot on new rig.
<daftykins> although it died a few years ago so i upgraded
<^aDaM> ouch sorry to hear that
<daftykins> did you install ubuntu 13.04 ?
<^aDaM> I got mine for my birthday in 2007
<^aDaM> an still going :)
<^aDaM> yes I did install 13.04
<daftykins> so if you click that dash icon on the top left of the sidebar
<daftykins> then type 'additional drivers' and run it
<daftykins> hopefully that will offer you the nvidia driver download
<^aDaM> ah Ubuntu software Centre.
<daftykins> yip last tab in there i think
<^aDaM> My icons are different lol
<^aDaM> Irish back-to-front :o
<^aDaM> If I was to install Doom 3 daftykins would it be the same method ?
<daftykins> probably similar, i'm sure there will be a guide online too
<^aDaM> Yeah Im sure I seen one once but I can't find it lol
<^aDaM> I found the Linux patch of 1.3
<^aDaM> http://www.the-emz.com/download/
<^aDaM> My fav D3 Modders :p
<^aDaM> The thing is with Doom 3 there is 3 Discs :o
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps :)
<daftykins> ^aDaM: yep that's gonna be a fun copying task
<daftykins> bigcalm: hi o/
<^aDaM> lol yeah it's a big game :o
<^aDaM> \o/ bigcalm
 * ^aDaM starts to copy... 
<popey> pip pip bigcalm
<bigcalm> And a tally ho
<bigcalm> Digging got a little dull didn't it?
<directhex> man, the wifi on this laptop sucks. no wonder we had trouble with civ5 multiplayer
<popey> ☻
<^aDaM> :D
<^aDaM> mmm I want to copy file fro cd1 doom3 an I am following this currently.. I know its old but I using the new methods...
<^aDaM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894519
<bigcalm> Why oh why can't I stop working outside of office hours?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-02
<mapps> gah raining again
<MooDoo> morning
<Monotoko> You're up early MooDoo
<jussi> Monotoko: this is late for MooDoo...
<Myrtti> moin
<popey> morning
<Myrtti> the day always starts great when you have a headache so bad you want to throw up
<MooDoo> Monotoko: I start work at 7 so always in this early
<jussi> morning Monotoko, MooDoo, Myrtti and popey
<MooDoo> howdy jussi
<jussi> o/
<bashrc> morning ubuntuers
<MooDoo> mornign
<MooDoo> or morning even
<ujjain> morning
<MooDoo> moring
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Rocky Road Day! :-D
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> pip pip
<popey> I started learning django at the weekend. that was fun
<bigcalm> I'm guessing that the majority of oggcamp attendees will be staying at the Travelodge?
<popey> no idea
<bigcalm> Going on price
<bigcalm> 3 nights at the Travelodge being less than one night at the venue
<popey> sounds like a plan
<JamesTait> I'm still trying to work out who from my family will be attending this year.  Connagh wants to come again, but Callum wants to come as well, but I'm not sure about bringing them both along by myself, so I'm trying to convince my wife to come as well
<JamesTait> In which case, if we can get someone to feed the cats, we might as well make a weekend of it and stay down there instead of driving there and back both days.
<diplo-> Morning all
<diplo-> Having a total blank, how do I find out who is using diplo username ?
<popey>  /whois diplo
<diplo-> Ah I did try that earlier but forgot the info goes to the status panel :/
<bigcalm> diplo-: have you not registered your username?
<diplo-> I have, it didn't seem to auth this morning
<diplo-> Just about to now
<diplo-> Registered : Sep 18 08:50:32 2005 (8 years, 37 weeks, 0 days, 00:13:39 ago)
<diplo-> Blimey :)
<bigcalm> You can now ghost Diplo :)
<jussi> diplo-: if it is tied up somehow with services, or if someone else is squatting, you can use release and ghost nickserv commands
<diplo-> Just looking at freenode faq now
<bigcalm>  /msg nickserv ghost diplo
<jussi> diplo-: /msg nickserv help ghost
<diplo-> ta
<andylockran> morning alls
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<DJones> Ah bollocks, just got asked to set a computer to print to a network printer, got there & pointed out that it was already set to use that printer, only reason it wasn['t printing was because it'd run out of paper....
<bashrc> printers are always fun
<brobostigon> lol.
<foobarry> imagine the pain of 3d printers
<bigcalm> Don't you love tech support? ;)
<MooDoo> yes I do :)
<bigcalm> Gah, NS&I haven't updated for the June draw. The 3 working day wait is painful
<brobostigon> montgomery scott, ST-TOS, you have to keep up your reputation as a miracle worker.
<dwatkins> DJones: reminds me of a previous existence where I would often go replace keyboards and mice and network cables, to discover that the people I was helping didn't even notice me half the time.
<bigcalm> You just described the IT Crowd
<foobarry> what's the latest on truecrypt?
<MartijnVdS> status: unknown, presumed NSA stuff
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: best keep your eyes on http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec
<foobarry> status:fork pending?
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> because a fork would have the same problem: US gov't agency could issue threats to the new devs just as easily
<foobarry> i guess tahts why the truecrypt devs were anon in the first place
<foobarry> but if the new devs live in sweden/vanautu/
<MartijnVdS> There are ways.
<diplo> Anyone recommend a usb hub to use with a PI ?
<MartijnVdS> https://www.schneier.com/blog/ is also a good source
<diplo> Not overly pricey but not rubbish either :)
<foobarry> how to make an mp3 skips like a cd..open a java heavy page like the one for my SAN
<MartijnVdS> wut..
<MartijnVdS> haven't had that happen since I had a Pentium I
<foobarry> the mp3 starts skipping
<foobarry> i have an i*
<foobarry> the page isn't loading either
<MartijnVdS> sounds like memory pressure
<foobarry> java is eating a cpu
<bashrc> situation normal
<foobarry> page fails on chrome and ff
<foobarry> :(
<foobarry> icetea pants
<SirMarky> I have a problem with workspaces on 14.04. When I select a running program icon from the sidebar the system will not bring up the window unless it is on the workspace I am presently viewing. Until a few days past it would automatically move my view to the workspace containing the open window. I am unsure how to resolve.
<MartijnVdS> that happens if there's *also* a window of the program on another workspace
<MartijnVdS> so say you have 2 browser windows, on 2 workspaces.. it won't know which one you want
<TheOpenSourcerer> MartijnVdS: What does the GE mean in a Dutch address like GE  Zeewolde?
<foobarry> gelderland ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yeah - worked it out in the end I think ;-)
<foobarry> http://www.geopostcodes.com/Netherlands
<SirMarky> MartijnVdS - that isn't the case here.  I have the browser in one workspace, thunderbird in another, a backup tool and nautilus open on a third and a virtualbox instance in the forth.  There are no windows from the same program open on different workspaces.
<SirMarky> MartijnVdS - My system was working fine until a few days past.  Aside from advised system updates, I haven't amended any settings to break this.
<bigcalm> marxjohnson: are Bytemark doing named mugs again this year at oggcamp? If so, I'll need to get 2 separate tickets so that my wife's name is also used. If not, ne bother :)
<dogmatic69__> is there a way to make all files under a specific folder owned by some user?
<dogmatic69__> eg: user bob makes a file and it is owned by john. I found a way with folders, just need the same for files
<dogmatic69__> actually, found a way for groups, not for users
<diddledan> dogmatic69__: ONLY files or files AND subfolders? the latter is easily done with either `chown -R username foldername` or by prefixing with sudo if you don't have permission
<dogmatic69__> diddledan:  new files should auto be set to the specified owner
<dogmatic69__> chmod g+ws sets the group but not the owner
<diddledan> dogmatic69__: +t
<diddledan> sticky bit
<dogmatic69__> chown -R +t /something?
<diddledan> set to world writable and sticky bit on the folder
<diddledan> doesn't need to be recursive
<diddledan> if you have subfolders that also need usernames on new files within each folder needs the sticky bit BUT not the files themselves
<dogmatic69__> does not work
<diddledan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<dogmatic69__> drwsrwsr-t   5 www-data some-group       4096 Jun  2 14:33 public
<diddledan> remove setuid
<dogmatic69__> ok, folder is now drwxrwxr-t
<diddledan> setuid on folders does nothing on linux
<dogmatic69__> still creates as current user
<shauno> I think sticky doesn't change the owner/group, it allows the owner of the folder to act as the owner for files within it
<diddledan> shauno, yeah I got it wrong
<shauno> so I have a sticky folder called 'inbox'.  you stick a file in there.  you're still the owner of the file, but I have the owners rights to that file
<shauno> (I believe this is because automatically changing the owner is an attack vector)
<bigcalm> popey: do you remember what command you used to generate a video from webcam stills?
<MooDoo> brobostigon: prnt screen ;)
<MooDoo> bigcalm: even lol
<bigcalm> MooDoo: even from a trolling point of view, how would that do anything?
<MooDoo> bigcalm: coz I'm an idiot and didn't read it properly.....sorry
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> Trolling 101 - get your facts wrong
<MooDoo> I give up today, can't even get my trolling right sigh!
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Do I want to install mencoder on a Revo that's running as a server?
<MooDoo> bigcalm: I better not, i'd end up typing yum install filezilla ;)
<bigcalm> Nice
<diddledan> MooDoo, but at least you're trying to troll
<diddledan> that's what counts
<MooDoo> diddledan: I shouldn't even do that really, just waiting for someone to tell me off :)
<diddledan> speaking of which, when did "troll" become a verb?
<popey> bigcalm: yes
<bigcalm> popey: humf :P
<bigcalm> popey: would you mind imparting the knowledge onto me?
<popey> mencoder "mf:///path/to/webcam/*.jpg" -mf fps=25 -o /path/to/video.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2:vbitrate=1200
<bigcalm> Thank you. I shall add it to an alias
<bigcalm> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bigcalm> I rock
<bigcalm> alias make_video='mencoder "mf://$1" -mf fps=25 -o "$2" -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2:vbitrate=1200'
<bigcalm> What might be wrong with that?
<diddledan> bigcalm, you can use variables in aliases?
<awilkins> Single quotes
<awilkins> Prevents expansion of variables
<awilkins> Not sure if that counts
<awilkins> Don't use aliases, tend to use shell scripts
<diddledan> awilkins that will expand the $1 in the alias declaration not in the executed command
<bigcalm> diddledan: as far as I know, yes
<bigcalm> I could switch the " and '
<bigcalm> Same error
<diddledan> bigcalm, change the alias to a function
<diddledan> make_video() { command }
<bigcalm> It didn't like that
<bigcalm> Meh
<bigcalm> I'll try it by hand 1st ;)
<diddledan> bigcalm, I don't believe variables work in aliases - an alias afaict appends all arguments like xargs would
<bigcalm> Into a bash script it goes
<bigcalm> Poop
<diddledan> bigcalm yes, I'm right, I just tested it
<diddledan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7573520/
<bigcalm> Odd, oh well :)
<diddledan> the enemy are having a conference in 2 hours (apple)
 * diddledan preparing to watch the livestream
<shauno> can't wait :)
<diddledan> wow, mr wang donjin, no less than the CEO of China National Petroleum Co. has singled me out to help him invest in my country.
<daftykins> diddledan: ooh my, a prestigious offer
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/to2bf1sfadxtbf4/dellivery.JPG
<daftykins> damn it Dell, have you forgotten where Guernsey is!?
<bigcalm> Can you step through a video frame by frame in VLC?
<bigcalm> Found it :)
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM6S7FEUfkU
<diddledan> it's apple keynote time
<daftykins> sure is
<daftykins> vid isn't up yet
<shauno> the stream is?
<daftykins> nope i've got nowt
<shauno> maybe it's just not available in guernsey ;)
<daftykins> ;_;
<daftykins> http://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2014/
<daftykins> ?
<shauno> yup
<daftykins> yeah nothing there for me
<Myrtti> doesn't show anything for me on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> but works on the Mac
<Myrtti> might be an encoder issue?
<daftykins> you're not encoding watching a video
<diddledan> need quicktime
<daftykins> got it, installed and working
 * daftykins boots a mac VM
<Myrtti> well whatever, technology anyway
<shauno> ah well.  works on my telly :)
<daftykins> with a nasty apple TV?
<shauno> of course :p
<shauno> (I have a non-nasty one too, but it doesn't work on it :(
<daftykins> yep works on the mac VM
<daftykins> that's a bit bias
<shauno> heh.  surprise :p
<daftykins> it actually is
<daftykins> put your phone down and clap properly, kid
<diddledan> replacement for xcode?
<diddledan> that one guy is pleased
<shauno> oh it's normal.  they're all high.
<diddledan> they've reinvented google desktop?
<daftykins> he reminds me of thingy from Quantum Leap
<daftykins> Scott Bakula
<diddledan> you've just aged yourself by not saying "that dude from startrek enterprise" :-p
<MartijnVdS> what, the backup tool?
<diddledan> ooh, it's hung
<daftykins> haven't really watched Enterprise
<shauno> it's not actually that bad.  except for the start and the finish
<diddledan> the last episode kinda jumped somewhat from the storyline
<shauno> there was a lot of 'jumping' towards the end.  the whole alternate reality stuff, etc
<daftykins> those eyebrows O_O
<diddledan> ok, apple just beak ubuntu to convergence :-p
<diddledan> beat*
<daftykins> surely you're not surprised
<diddledan> open beta is a new thing for apple
<shauno> pft.  'today' is all very nice but they shut the dev portal off during these :/
<diddledan> shauno, did you just try going there?
<shauno> of course
<diddledan> shauno, me too :-p
<shauno> (the dev site, not the public preview heh)
<diddledan> yeah dev site
<marxjohnson> bigcalm: We've not spoken to Bytemark yet, I'm not sure what they'll have in mind if they sponsor again
<diddledan> at blooming last
<diddledan> system-wide keyboard replacements
<daftykins> i'm amazed that wasn't available
<Monotoko> hm.... looks like I've been forgotten
<Monotoko> by the company I used to work for
<Monotoko> >.>
<diddledan> Monotoko, well done
<Monotoko> not really... my appeal went to the managing director
<Monotoko> then it's all just been forgotten... and I'm still on full pay :S
<daftykins> appeal? 0o
<Monotoko> they tried to give me the boot for an upgrade on a server that went wrong
<Monotoko> not my fault the damn thing was built from source
<Monotoko> thought I'd fixed it because I fixed SSH (the thing that I thought was broken) and ended up breaking Apache, should have checked, but it was 4am and the upgrade took 4 hours when it was supposed to take 20 minutes
<daftykins> erk
<daftykins> ah vaguely recall the story now
<Monotoko> really getting fed up :(
<daftykins> so... call up the MD?
<Monotoko> tried several times... got his assistant who promised he would call back
<Monotoko> every time
<Monotoko> >.>
<daftykins> arrange a meeting?
<Monotoko> not sure how... anyone I email tells me I have to go to the MD, MD won't respond
<daftykins> oh well
<daftykins> i sympathise with your plight but then, this is IRC
<foobarry> do u want to go back to work for them?
<foobarry> or u want a settlement?
<foobarry> (and termination of contract)
<Monotoko> foobarry, not really - they refused to settle and dragged me through this instead. Meanwhile I'm trying to find another job and failing just about everywhere
<foobarry> get a solicitor
<foobarry> they will ensure you get a fair settlement
<foobarry> until then, it doesn't sound like they will take u seriously
<foobarry> in the least, the settlement might be your notice period paid up
<foobarry> in my 20s i was made redundant but didn't realise it. i just found another job. but i could have got a settlement, but i was naive
<Monotoko> honestly I'd rather just find another job, but they made me move here 2 weeks before they suspended me
<Monotoko> I'm tied here for 12 months :(
<foobarry> my last word of advice is to get advice/solicitor
<Monotoko> aye I shall look into it
<mapps> wow
<mapps> the weather sucks again
<mapps> ;[
<Fremen_> Not too bad here
<Fremen_> Wrong nickname
<diddledan> Better
<mapps> rain rain rain
<mapps> here
<mapps> Watched a cool uk series earlier - cuckoo, id never even heard of it before..only came across it when checking out Adam Samberg on imdb;)
<diddledan> Don't know it
<brobostigon> it has been sunny and hot here all day.
<ali1234> does anyone know how to reset a google mini to factory defaults?
<ali1234> (don't bother googling this i already tried)
 * popey wonders what a google mini is
<shauno> it seems you don't  heh
<shauno> the mini is a "google search appliance".  a baby version of google you can buy in a 1U to index inside your company network
<ali1234> this is the continuing saga of the missing mini
<ali1234> they found one on ebay as a replacement, seller doesn't know the password
<mapps> aha i wondered wat it was too
<mapps> :D
<shauno> does it have a "mail me my password" option?
<ali1234> yes but that will just go to the previous owner...
<shauno> anything to stop you wiresharking that email on its way past?
<ali1234> well, if it actually sends the email i could just intercept it at the smtp server
<shauno> or more likely, watch to see what smtp server it's trying & failing to reach.  and then stick something you control where it's expecting to find it
<ali1234> it might do it through google services though
<shauno> my only other guess would be the last message in https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/Google-Search-Appliance-Help/_27KZ2aKvWA
<shauno> a specific network port on port 1111?
<shauno> it sounds like not all the ethernet ports are created equally
<shauno> wireshark's usually how I attack our (completely unrelated) appliances though.  watch what it's trying to reach, and become the behaviour it's expecting
<diddledan_> lol
<bigcalm> marxjohnson: okay, ta
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-03
<diddledan_> humtetum
<Monotoko> dedumdedum
<mapps> hmm
<daftykins> hey mapps
<daftykins> Crucial's new MX100 512GB SSD is soooo cheap :O
<MooDoo> moening all
<ali1234> daftykins: yes i've been waiting for those to be released
<MooDoo> how cheap is cheap
<ali1234> yes, how cheap are they?
<ali1234> i heard sub $0.50/gb
<MooDoo> 167
<daftykins> well, i only know in VAT free land terms
<daftykins> http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/ssd
<ali1234> wow, 256GB is £80
<daftykins> gooooo
<daftykins> i've got a 512GB in the cart at £133 delivered
<daftykins> sooooo tempted
<ali1234> it's £166 inc vat from scan
<ali1234> 138 without
<ali1234> pre order though
<ali1234> that really is very cheap indeed
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> the 256GB has worse write speeds, but the 512GB looks ace
<daftykins> due to die parallelism
<daftykins> naturally
<ali1234> yeah looks like they've gone back to the 128 bit chips
<ali1234> so this is really somewhere between the M500 and the M550
<ali1234> except cheaper than either
<daftykins> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8066/crucial-mx100-256gb-512gb-review
<daftykins> my laptop is the only thing i have with 6Gb SATA, it already has a crucial m4 256GB
<ali1234> yeah that review pretty much confirms it
<daftykins> an excellent buy imo
<ali1234> yeah seems like it out performs even the M550
<mapps> hey daftykins
<mapps> up early or no sleep?
<mapps> just watched the new 24:D
<daftykins> mmm slept maybe 3.5hrs, then the cat miaowed and i've just been reading articles since XD
<mapps> heh
<mapps> i slept like 12-3am ..fell asleep watching tv
<mapps> so only need another 3/4 more :)
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i'm too tight for RM special delivery
<daftykins> everyone knows the waiting is the best bit
<mapps> :D
<mapps> finally got all of Oz downloaded
<daftykins> hmm i remember seeing tiny bits of that occasionally
<daftykins> mostly just remember the dreds dude in the wheelchair
<mapps> ya i emember bits used to be on chan4 late when i was quite young
<daftykins> same :>
<mapps> so now another series to watch..56 eps..so 2 weeks and il have finished it
<mapps> ;p
<daftykins> Channel 4 got some pretty decent stuff back in the day
<daftykins> i just finished Star Trek DS9 at long last
<mapps> ive been watching the bear grylls island thing on chan4
<mapps> and its kinda interesting but it irritates me when they say 'we need to find food else we'll be left to die' and bear says 'if they dont find food they wont make it'
<mapps> utter nonsense
<mapps> no way theyd be left to die and rot away
<daftykins> heh ;)
<mapps> u seen it?
<daftykins> maybe they mean 'make it until the restaurant trip later'
<mapps> i mean seriously..if they all sat there and didnt search for food..you believe they'd be left to die?
<daftykins> nah i don't have broadcast
<mapps> like lol no way
<mapps> hahaha yea
<mapps> like when he was found to be staying in hotels overnight
<daftykins> XD i think i had heard about that guys shenanigans
<daftykins> like the "deep outback" aussie locations that were just beside main roads
<mapps> lol
<mapps> watched all 6 eps of cuckoo yesterday7
<mapps> dont know how i missed it when it was on tv..bbc show..adam samberg in it
<mapps> 280mb for normal 24 ep..1,23gb for 720p
<mapps> heh
<daftykins> only 720p ;)
<daftykins> there we go, one drive ordered!
<daftykins> i had to go and check my CVV code, crikey
<ali1234> mapps: they'd not be allowed on TV if they did that, which is worse than being dead
<Myrtti> do I get any benefit if I go to doctors and ask for allergy meds on prescription vs. going to pharmacy and getting my stuff from there?
<MooDoo> Myrtti: are you able to get prescription meds for free or would you still have to pay?
<Myrtti> would have to pay
<TheOpenSourcerer> Depends if you have any state benfits?
<MooDoo> probably easier just to walk to the nearest chemists and get them there then
<Myrtti> I assume. I'm not under 18, pregnant, unemployed or disabled
<TheOpenSourcerer> Pregnant yes.
<TheOpenSourcerer> I think you should get prescriptions free shouldn't you?
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/941.aspx?CategoryID=68&SubCategoryID=161#close
<TheOpenSourcerer> Congratulations by the way :-D
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ahh. Sorry - misread that whole sentence ;-) lol
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> hmm.
<Myrtti> but levocetirizine is only on prescription
<Myrtti> so if I'd want that, I'd need a prescription
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yeah - My son has allergies, he gets cetirizine
<Myrtti> on the other hand I could try loratadine
<Myrtti> or I could just suffer until noon when my meeting is over and then smack myself with the normal cetirizine and try to fight the sleep then
<Myrtti> because the normal stuff I do have
<TheOpenSourcerer> You can buy Piriton over the counter though.
<Myrtti> yeah.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Lods on here: http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/healthcare/allergies/cat-876?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=antihistamine&utm_campaign=EN+|+Medicine+|+Hayfever+%26+Allergy&utm_content=slfj6OaCl|dc_pcrid_26314622325_kword_antihistamine_match_e_plid_
<TheOpenSourcerer> s\Lods\Loads
<Myrtti> not tried that tho
<Myrtti> in any case, it'll have to wait until noon
<Myrtti> and if I'm going to venture out to get something, I need to check my bike tyres
<dwatkins> moin moin
<Myrtti> looks like I'll have the sleepi^Wallergy medicine now :-| can't take the sneezing anymore
<dwatkins> too much pepper in the soup
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chimborazo Day! :-D
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> MooDoo, o/
<dwatkins> "Chimborazo is a currently inactive stratovolcano in the Cordillera Occidental range of the Andes" - should we expect it to start erupting?
<JamesTait> Let's hope not. ;)
<bashrc> morning
<Myrtti> and half an hour later I feel so much better.
<Myrtti> nice.
<DJones> I thought "Chimborazo Day" was going to be something to do with the patio wood burners that seem to be all the rage now
<diplo> Morning all
<BigRedS_> Goood Morning!
<foobarry> is cetizirine drowsy-making?
<foobarry> had a discussion with someone about it. i took it for a few days and could hardly stay awake
<foobarry> OTOH loratadine is fine but i'm unsure if it actually works
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1SM813W6H36YA
<foobarry> i got taken in by the rocky bar rebranding. i thought they were new flavours :(
<foobarry> rugged chocolate and molten caramel are the same old biscuit
<Myrtti> foobarry: well I'm desperate at this point and I don't care anymore if I fall asleep
<foobarry> i have a nose torch
<Myrtti> atleast I've got freshly washed cloth hankies
<foobarry> seems to help more/as much as anything else i take
<Myrtti> I don't know where mine is and if I've got batteries for it
<Myrtti> it's somewhere in the moving boxes I think
<Myrtti> which - no clue
<foobarry> where have you moved to?
<Myrtti> UK
<Myrtti> :-D
<foobarry> and your hayfever exploded? :(
<Myrtti> this happens whenever there's hay in bloom no matter which country
<popey> oh, you're in the UK now?
<foobarry> UKIP don't like your type
<popey> awesome
<Myrtti> popey: yeah, officially for a month now
<Myrtti> my stuff has been here since early March but we haven't really a place for three boxes of books and two boxes of random junk, so the stuff is still in moving boxes
<foobarry> i don't think my book swill ever be unpacked again
<foobarry> i got a "best of" bookcase
<foobarry> and the rest in the loft
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<twager> Can anyone recommend a portable device that will play music from usb sticks ?
<funkyHat> A laptop :(
<funkyHat> Oh oh, an android device which supports USB OTG
<popey> http://www.funstock.co.uk/retron-5  wat!
<twager> popey thanks for the reply but the item is out of stock. Could I achieve my aim using a Raspberry pie?
<Laney> mmm pie
<popey> twager: wasn't aimed at you ☻
<ali1234> wow, barclays have just increased the effective interest rate on agreed overdrafts by 100x
<Armag3dd0n24> sup
<MooDoo> sky
<MooDoo> bitter?  tea?
<MooDoo> ;)
<dvrr> Hi....everyone
<popey> hi
<Armag3dd0n24> wut??? :p
<Myrtti> god I hate allergy season
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<ali1234> is it possible for a user to have more than one home directory?
<ali1234> let's say there's a piece of proprietary software that i want to run
<ali1234> let's call it "bleam"
<ali1234> i know it's going to download hundreds of gigabytes of stuff and save it in my home directory
<ali1234> i don't want it to do that. i want it to store that stuff somewhere else, so that if i wipe my home directory i don't have to download all that stuff again
<Myrtti> env HOME=/foobar/wibble; export blalala, run?
<ali1234> is that guaranteed to work though?
 * Myrtti pulls a rabbit out her hat
<ali1234> what if "bleam" uses some syscall to get the user homedir?
<MartijnVdS> there's a syscall for that?!
<MartijnVdS> $HOME is a convention (made by the passwd file) right.. not forced by the kernel?
<ali1234> i dunno, that's why i'm asking :)
<ali1234> what sets $HOME?
<ali1234> also, what about $XAUTHORITY?
<shauno> I believe the login process sets $HOME
<ali1234> i guess another way to put this question is how can i have one steam install shared between multiple homedirs?
<ali1234> i mean "bleam"
<ali1234> like a "portable" configuration
<directhex> ali1234, steam supports an arbitrary number of library folders. you can add an arbitrary empty folder as a library, and games will be installed there instead of the default
<ali1234> okay, and if i do that, and then delete my entire home folder and redownload and reinstall steam, how do i make it see the games i still have? and what about all my saves etc?
<directhex> you re-add that library folder, and saves are a per-game thing. games using steam cloud should sync saves from the net, but not all games use steam cloud
<ali1234> right, hence why i thought changing $HOME would be a good idea
<ali1234> because then all things spawned by steam would save in the fake-home
<ali1234> and i could just back that up
<ali1234> i would just run the whole thing under a different user, but then i'd have xauth problems and who knows what else...
<directhex> it might work. but you're sailing a long way from supported configurations
<ali1234> perhaps it could be done with chroot
<dvrr> how to  configure  "ldap server"  client side  ubuntu & windows 7 authentication  please guide me
<ali1234> mount -o bind / /tmp/fakeroot; mount -o bind /home/fakehome /tmp/fakeroot/home/al; chroot /tmp/fakeroot steam
<dvrr> MooDoo
<Myrtti> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27677712
<Myrtti> "Pixar to give away 'Toy Story' 3D RenderMan software "
<Myrtti> (via gordonjcp)
<ali1234> looks like simply changing $HOME might just work...
<MooDoo> Myrtti: wow
<Myrtti> comments from elsewhere "that's only the renderer though, if they were giving out the animator (Presto), I'd be 100x more interested"
<MooDoo> Myrtti: http://renderman.pixar.com/view/25946
<ali1234> is it common for games that supposedly support cloud sync to have it just not work at all on linux?
<MooDoo> pah facebook
<dwatkins> Facebook for cloud sync, that's a good idea...
<MooDoo> dwatkins: no just moaning about it
<dwatkins> MooDoo: I guessed as much, but it's crazy enough that it might just work. Perhaps better to use Google Drive or something, mind.
 * dwatkins spent an hour yesterday watching videos about Google's "Project Loon", which also sounds utterly insane, but appears to work to provide internets to rural areas
<diplo> That the balloon one dwatkins ?
<dwatkins> yeah, diplo - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m96tYpEk1Ao&list=UU85vZzdL-PEn_5hl8_FDHoA&index=4
<diplo> Well an update to that
<diplo> http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/2/5771322/google-reportedly-launching-180-satellites-for-worldwide-internet
<dwatkins> yeah, reading about the satellites was what made me look up Project Loon's progress
<diplo> I'm guessing Loon may be dropped if they do that
<diplo> Is that video a new one ?
<diplo> nah watched that one :)
<shauno> the 180 satellites one sounds silly :/
<dwatkins> diplo: there are 17 in the set, but they're mostly from last year, I think.
<dwatkins> My guess is that the satellites will be for different scenarios than home use.
<diplo> I've probably watched most of them then, I was quite interested in the beginning :)
<shauno> I just hope they're not trying to jump on the picosat train
<dwatkins> Loon seems to be progressing well.
<ali1234> my guess would be the satellites providing the backbone transport for the balloons?
<mapps> ;]
<dwatkins> give them time, and they'll set this up on Mars, too...
<Myrtti> I wonder would the catalogue order people understand if I'd put a sign on the door "don't waste your catalogues - we won't order anything from unsolicited catalogues"
<popey> you get unsolicited catalogs!?
<Myrtti> Avon, Betterware, Jamie at Home...
<Seeker> if they understood, do you think they would listen?
<diplo> Myrtti, they never listen to me
<diplo> Also, betterware etc change the delivery people so often they don't share that info
<Myrtti> Seeker: well as I understand it, they lose money if I don't return the catalogue
<mapps> yea i get that rubbish Myrtti
<Myrtti> so if I put a note upfront telling them to not waste their money on trying to get us to order, they'd be better off
<mapps> and it irritates me.so i dont even look at them so even if there was (unlikely) something i wanted i wont be ordering
<diplo> I also leave them outside the front door ( we don't use it very often ) and 3-4 weeks later they are still there waiting to be collected.
<Myrtti> yeah well we tend to forget to do that :-/
<foobarry> what sort of person buys from a catalogue?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: argos
<MartijnVdS> aliens
<Myrtti> argos catalogue is a catalogue you in theory signed up for
<Myrtti> as is Nisbets, or Screwfix, or whatever
<foobarry> when crashplan say they allow unlimited size backup , what do they mean?
<foobarry> http://www.qxs.ch/2011/02/25/does-crashplan-really-offer-unlimted-storage/
<foobarry> basically if u have over ~200GB to back then you pay for seeded service
<popey> I quite like catalogs..
<popey> or the "laminated book of dreams" as Bill Bailey calls it
<ali1234> inb4 popey gets signed up for every catalogue ever
<popey> hah
<foobarry> pre internet days a lot of rude stuff was ordered via catalogue
<popey> i used to love flicking through the argos catalog as a kid
<foobarry> or from back pages of viz
<foobarry> argos is the christmas present canon
<popey> also recall my first attempt at buying shareware was via a catalog
<foobarry> me too
<foobarry> used to buy acorn demo disks
<foobarry> by brothers in arm
<foobarry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VtnaGabyoc
<dwatkins> when scrolling text was difficult
<bigcalm> Cating up on UUPC. S07E06 - Michael Meeks is quite a character
<popey> yeah
<bigcalm> Were the 4 of you trying not to laugh during the interview?
<MartijnVdS> I often skip interviews now.. they go on forever :(
<bigcalm> I often skip them because the audio is poor
<popey> they go on for 15 minutes ☻
<popey> we time them
<MartijnVdS> popey: yeah but, somehow I like you guys talking/goofing around better somehow? :)
<popey> ☻
<shauno> bah @ "rights restrictions".  I can listen to radio4 on the radio, but not on the internet (because they're broadcasting cricket)
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-04
<MooDoo_> morning all
<shauno> morning
<mapps> morning guys
<Myrtti> moin
<MooDoo> howdy shauno mapps Myrtti
<mapps> sup :D
 * foobarry waves from the openstack event
<MooDoo> foobarry: hello
 * foobarry notices a lesser spotted shuttleworth
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dwatkins> ahoy
<brobostigon> morning dwatkins
<MooDoo> foobarry: well tell him to post about jono leaving :p
<JamesTai1> Good morning all; happy Hug Your Cat Day! :-D
<brobostigon> happy hug brobostigon day.
<bashrc> morning
<SuperMatt> morning
<popey> morning
<MooDoo> morning popey bashrc SuperMatt
<SuperMatt> sup!
<bashrc> morning moodoo
<diplo> Can anyone recommend what SD card to buy for a Rasp PI ?
<diplo> Want to run OpenElec/RaspBMC
<dwatkins> diplo: I have several of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001W1BSM0/
<dwatkins> they seem to work fine with the RPi
<foobarry> nice demo of the ubuntu orange box
<popey> foobarry: many people there?
<foobarry> yep
<foobarry> all seats seem taken
<diplo> dwatkins, thanks - Sorry phone went... can't do multi tasking
<diplo> :P
<diplo> Class 4 ? This is where I wasn't sure.. aren't Class 10 recommended ?
<dwatkins> diplo: I honestly don't know if the class makes enough of a difference
<dwatkins> Perhaps it depends what you're using the box for, playing back video from the SD card at high bitrate might be better with a class 10, but I've not tested its throughput yet.
<diplo> It's only going to be used for video/music
<diplo> http://elinux.org/RPi_SD_cards
<dwatkins> ah yes, I think that was where I found out to use these specific cards, diplo
<diplo> Well if you're using them I'll give it a go :)
<diplo> thank you
<dwatkins> I've only had one SD card fail on me, and it was ancient.
<diplo> Do you use a wifi adaptor on yours ?
<diplo> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EZOQFHO/ref=pd_luc_sbs_02_02_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<diplo> Thinking of getting one of these
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9swkx17d39iyqhc/IMG_20140604_113138.jpg
<daftykins> crikey that was quick
 * diplo would love an ssd
<diplo> No money :/
<daftykins> £133 delivered
<diplo> Be nice to have £133 :)
<dwatkins> It's a bit surreal opening a random youtube video and seeing that popey commented on it a year ago. I guess this is Google+ showing comments from people in my circles first.
<popey> yes
<popey> exactly that
<popey> which video?
<dwatkins> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg&index=12&list=RDWGooQ8yYC0c
<popey> heh, classic
 * dwatkins watches Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger next
 * daftykins makes dwatkins do some work
<dwatkins> daftykins: I'm working - these videos are motivating me :)
<daftykins> haha
<dwatkins> It's a hard life making training presentations with no music #FirstWorldProblems
<daftykins> why no music?
<dwatkins> I hadn't started watching youtube videos an hour ago ;)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<funkyHat> c⢁
<bigcalm> Sup?
<Armag3dd0n24> sup :D
<foobarry> "skynet probably runs openstack"
<mapp> argh
<mapp> tennis is so annoying
 * diddledan_ looks to the left
 * diddledan_ looks to the right
 * diddledan_ looks to the left
 * diddledan_ looks to the right
<diddledan_> hmm, where'd the ball go?
<mapp> :D
<bigcalm> .
<mapp> going through my drawers , ubuntu 8.10 cd
<mapp> :D
<diddledan_> I've still got 6.06 knocking about somewhere
<mapp> loadsa old payslips from 2012 / old packs of cigarettes and old ubuntu cds
<mapp> dont know if i need payslips that old
<diddledan_> with cigarettes inside?
<mapp> no;) just marlboro packets with 1-2 left
<diddledan_> I tend to keep financials at least 5 years
<mapp> thats a lot
<diddledan_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8znuGj_yUY
<mapp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMri48N3d30
<mapp> ;]
<mapp> hmm orange text saying switch to their home broadband and get my 4g up to 10gig a month and they'll pay me upto 100 to get out of old contravt
<SuperMatt> mapps: that sounds too good to be true
<mapps> yea
<mapps> i expect id endup in a mess where im paying both heh
<mapps> i never change my adsl/phone provider just because it seems like too much hassle:)
<Myrtti> we're just in process of switching from TalkTalk Business ADSL2+ to Zen's FTTC
<Myrtti> and back in Finland my sister's modem has once again gone due to a thunder
<foobarry> SuperMatt: your rackspace buddies are here in force
<bigcalm> Myrtti: surge protector not up to the job?
<diddledan_> foobarry, invasion of the rackers?
<foobarry> well the managers rather than rackers
<mapps> you all work at rackspace?
<diddledan_> I don't
<foobarry> about 0.5% of this chan does
<mapps> o
<mapps> i dont
<mapps> :D
<mapps> do they work with each other?
<mapps> no idea how big the company or building is
<foobarry> 0.5% = SuperMatt
<mapps> oh
<mapps> i thought there was someone else too
<diddledan_> 111 users so it's actually about 1% :-p
<foobarry> thanks sheldon
<diddledan_> hehe
<mapps> lol
<foobarry> there's only about 40 actuve in here too
<diddledan_> I wonder if some of them have forgotten they left something connected?
<foobarry> or they are all bots
<diddledan_> that's a lotta bots
<diddledan_> skynet?
<foobarry> i've never heard ch0ff33 say anything
<SuperMatt> foobarry: we are?
<foobarry> yes, lots of people with surname jackson
<SuperMatt> I'm confused
<foobarry> why confused?
<mapps> hm
<mapps> some are more active than others in here thats for sure;)
<Myrtti> bigcalm: apparently not
<bigcalm> :(
<mapps> this silicon valley isnt too bad
<mapps> on e3 now
<diddledan_> e3?
<mapps> episode 3
<diddledan_> ooh, you're watching the third episode
<diddledan_> gotcha
<diddledan_> yeah I suck
<mapps> heh
<diddledan_> I wonder why robocop (2014) is available on itunes but not gooley play-dog
<diddledan_> doh*
<Guest81876> hello
<Guest81876> i want to get my vga driver
<Guest81876> i cant find any driver under additional driver i have fresh install of 14.04
<Guest81876> helloy guys am seeking help to install my vga driver i have fresh install of 14.04
<awilkins> Can you see the display?
<awilkins> Presume so since you can see the additional drivers dialog... congratulations, you have installed the driver
<awilkins> (it's part of the Kernel on Linux... unless you have an nvidia / AMD card and want the super duper graphics performance, you're done)
<Guest81876> i have geforce 620 m and the driver installed is the galluim standard
<Guest81876> i want advanced driver for my vga cad
<mapps> ah hes gone
<foobarry> i wonder if it's one of those laptops with a toggle switch where you choose performance or meh
<foobarry> like the vaio
<foobarry> only the performance mode uses the nvidia card
<daftykins> optimus very rarely are
<daftykins> but there are so many different implementations, some do it and some don't
<popey> foobarry: how was the openstack thing?
<foobarry> popey: excellent
<foobarry> feeling inspired to invest time in it
<foobarry> most talks were high quality (a couple were a bit lacking),
<popey> oh good!
<foobarry> shuttleworths was one of the best
<popey> he does do good demos
<foobarry> i liked how him and kenyon were very accessible for people to chat
<foobarry> had a good chat with couple of canonical guys
<popey> thats good to hear, i thought you were a bit skeptical about it all ?
<foobarry> don't think so. i did think it seemed a bit fluid and immature 2 years ago
<foobarry> but i don't think i expressed that opinion lately
<foobarry> when i tried it for the folsom release all the docs were out of date and stuff didn't work.
<foobarry> will def try the latest stuff, beginning with MAAS/juju
<foobarry> have some potential for large use cases over next 12 months
<diddledan_> *yawwn*
<diddledan_> http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/google-streetview-murder-is-hoax-by-mechanics-1-3429939
<Guest29278> hi guys, just had my laptop break, nvidia update i reakon killed my unity support
<Guest29278> I login and get no icons or top bar/launcher, i can ctrl+alt+t to bring up a console, but no window chrome,  i get a message when i run unity --replace  ...
<Guest29278> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Dispatch)
<Guest29278> i was using the edgers repo, i dont think anyting changed since my last reboot other than i saw nvidia update of some sort
<Guest29278> i'm using the optimus setup forthe laptop, from that edgers ppa
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-05
<Guest32483> hello whats up
<Guest32483> i having alittle trouble into makeing a sym link can any one help me :)
<Guest32483> HOLA
<Guest32483>  iam having alittle trouble into makeing a sym link can any one help me :)
<diddledan_> what's the issue?
<yosry> hello there
<yosry>  i want help to make symlink
<yosry1> hello there
<yosry1> i want little help to make sym link
<Monotoko> morning you lot
<MooDoo> morning all
<mapps> Morning all
<mapps> :D
<bashrc> morning
<MooDoo> morning bashrc
<mapps> morning bashrc / MooDoo
<Myrtti> I should really go take my allergy pills
<mapps> hayfever?
<Myrtti> yeah
<mapps> aha
<Myrtti> I was virtually useless two days ago due to it
<Myrtti> then finally realised I have pills
<DJones> Hah, finally realised AlanBell's real reason for the Rasberry pi project, he's turning the chickens into unmanned drones https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/navio-autopilot-shield-for-raspberry-pi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Environment Day! :-D
<mapps> morning JamesTait
<mapps> ;)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<mapps> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> o/
<shauno> 6-9am has to be the strangest shift ever
<dogmatic69> anyone know what is up with my swap? http://i.imgur.com/xOQhwMj.png
<dogmatic69> 100% used, 30GB ram free
<NET||abuse> morning folks, im' in a bit of a pickle today, got an update i think in the last day or two, when i boot up thismorning,, unity isn't appearing,
<NET||abuse> I get my wallpaper, and no titlebar, dock or anything
<NET||abuse> i can ctrl+alt+t and get a chromelses window up.
<NET||abuse> I have been using bumblebee/stable and edgers ppa's to get the optimus setup working.
<NET||abuse> i'm in a tty using tmux to work for now :(
<popey> purge the edgers ppa?
<popey> and see if it works with the repo packages only?
<popey> (morning btw)
<NET||abuse> :) yeh, was just thinking that.
<NET||abuse> i'm  a little googless right now, how do i purge a ppa out of the rpeo's?
<NET||abuse> or is just rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ppa*
<NET||abuse> ?
<bigcalm> No
<NET||abuse> no? uh oh?
<bigcalm> One moment
<NET||abuse> i've already mv'd the xor-edgers repo out of my repo sources.d
<NET||abuse> did apt-get clean && apt-get update
<bigcalm> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<bigcalm> "To revert to official packages, install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers". Note: This currently has issues in oneiric because ppa-purge there does not work with multiarch. ppa-purge packages from this PPA do purge correctly on precise and newer."
<NET||abuse> now just purged bujblebee, primus{-libs{:amd64|i386|-ia32}}  and nvidia-{libopencl1-|opencl-icd|settings-}331
<bigcalm> Install nvidia-current and go from there
<NET||abuse> had to install the ppa-purge command
<NET||abuse> i'm on 13.10 i should add
<bigcalm> Ah
<bigcalm> Move to 14.04
<bigcalm> It'll work a lot better
<NET||abuse> I'd like to as soon as i have a break
<NET||abuse> might get to it this weekend.
<NET||abuse> i just need to get back to work for today
<NET||abuse> just get my video card working again, then get an external usb3 disk and backup and do a fresh install
<NET||abuse> anyway, to retain my steam library between updates?
<NET||abuse> that would be useful.
<NET||abuse> ok, i got runningn again without any driver re-install
<NET||abuse> what driver am i running on?
<NET||abuse> looks like removing nvidia and bumblebee and doing that ppa-purge, it's reverted to likely just the intel driver
<NET||abuse> so i have teh intel HD4600 and nvidia GT 750M on the lappy.
<NET||abuse> somehow it's running
<NET||abuse> how do i even determine what driver it's running?
<NET||abuse> that is odd, somehow it's reverted to the intel driver on it's own
<NET||abuse> didn't think it could do that without bumblebee
<popey> NET||abuse: i would upgrade to 14.04 rather than re-install.
<NET||abuse> hmm, maybe
<NET||abuse> would save a bit of hastle
<NET||abuse> oh, but the other think is i want to add LUKS encryption to my disk
<NET||abuse> or whatever encryption i can that will not break my windows 8 partition too
<NET||abuse> the one and only thing i use that partition for is steam games that dont work on linux yet
<NET||abuse> eg. Total War Rome II, and Chivalry
<NET||abuse> :P
<NET||abuse> but need to encrypt my "work" partition asap
<NET||abuse> so worth doing a clean install just to get that much done.
<NET||abuse> then again, could i be arsed :)
<NET||abuse> if the inplace update will work, maybe i'm lazy enough to live with it.
<xplora1a> lsmod | grep drm shpuld show you what modules are loaded to do display
<NET||abuse> gives me back   drm                   297056  6 i915,drm_kms_helper
<NET||abuse> so yeh, using the intel driver
<NET||abuse> cool now i know.
<NET||abuse> so i'm just nvidia'less till i get an optimus /bumblebee setup working again..
<NET||abuse> :( no counterstrike for me
<NET||abuse> 14.04 does seem like a good idea
<NET||abuse> anyone had any luck with a gnome3 beside unity seutp on 14.04 yet?
<xplora1a> so is the intel (i915) on the moterboard and you also have a nvida card installed?
<NET||abuse> want ot switch a bit,
<NET||abuse> xplora1a: yeh, it's an optimus configuration
<NET||abuse> alot of laptops have this now
<xplora1a> NET||abuse: ok so I am behind the times on that
<NET||abuse> you have the haswell intel chipset and the discrete nvidia card, nvidia have supported windows drivers to seamlessly switch up to to nvidia when graphicaly intesive stuff is started,
<NET||abuse> bumblebee is the project that does per application switching.
<NET||abuse> and primus is the all nvidia all the time tool
<NET||abuse> you can boot your whole environment with primus, so everything is on the nvidia card,
<NET||abuse> or else you boot on the intel chipset and use optirun (part of bumblebee i beleive) which uses primus as the wrapper to run a single application, so that window only is accellerated on nvidia card
<NET||abuse> bbswitch is the mechanism behind it i believe.
<xplora1a> ok just reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus about this.
<NET||abuse> problem i have i think, is that when the nvidia update came in, libGL.so for intel got overwritten by the nvidia version, so when unity tried to run on the intel one, it couldn't get 3d accelleration as it was the wrong libGL
<NET||abuse> so I got no unity decoration :(
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dwatkins> morning sir
<diddledan> morn
<diddledan> hmm, tabcomplete doesn't work on "morning" :-p
<shauno> insert coffee to continue?
<diddledan> is there a downside to injecting coffee directly into the veins?
<shauno> I'm not actually sure.  but I did find out you can't sell it as such because there's too much natural variation
<shauno> I have before pondered using saline solution instead of water in an espresso machine though.  Couldn't come up with a sensible solution that wouldn't cake up the boiler
<mapps> hey all
<NET||abuse> hmm, trying to get a vpn client working for vpnc,, cisco asa 5505 on the server side.
<NET||abuse> using vpnc on command line, it asks me for my user password twice.
<NET||abuse> not sure what else is going wrong.
<NET||abuse> ok, wrote /etc/vpnc/myvpn.conf  put the basic values in there, "vpnc-connect myvpn" works
<NET||abuse> what's different?
<bigcalm> NET||abuse: having the connection details in a file makes things a lot simpler. I've never had it ask for my password twice
<bigcalm> One does need to be root to make the connection though
<bigcalm> That said, the one VPN that needs vpnc doesn't appear to be working today. I have a feeling my credentials may have been scrubbed from the client's system :)
<ali1234> bug 269904
<lubotu3> bug 269904 in Compiz "Screen refresh problems with nvidia cards" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<daftykins> those are some pretty old drivers
<Armag3dd0n> Sup
<daftykins> hello
<diddledan> ewwo
<diddledan> that bug above. why does canonical require a cla for compiz? I thought that was open source
<diddledan> my point being that anyone can add code to compiz but canonical won't benefit unless each author accepts the cla? won't the compiz authors just say burger off?
<daftykins> hmm, i'm working on setting up a standard wordpress install on a new 14.04 64-bit server someone has
<daftykins> so if this time i'll just add their username to the group www-data then chmod g+w to /var/www/html/ (as i see the path has changed since 10.04) that'll be fine right?
<daftykins> though, technically i only need to change the group permissions to add write permissions to .../wp-content/ ? :)
<mapps> no ide
<mapps> a
<mapps> O_o
<mapps> L)
<mapps> :)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> ah well, i shall endeavour
<Monotoko> daftykins, that should be fine
<Monotoko> it's what I tend to do too
<daftykins> Monotoko: thanks :) i have this friend with a paid-for wordpress theme, which in the past seemed to have issues performing this auto gallery-image resizing
<daftykins> as long as i create wp-content/uploads and apply permissions such that his user and www-data can both read+write i'd hope to not trip up
<daftykins> but we shall see how it goes, shortly
<daftykins> ooh-err 8pm already
<daftykins> wait... /var/www/html/index.html is owned by root yet displays, heh
<daftykins> interesting development
<diddledan> daftykins o+r
<daftykins> did i mix up group and world?
<daftykins> surely g+w adds write permissions to the group?
<diddledan> yes
<diddledan> you said that index.html is viewable. that means it's world readable or at least readable to www-data
<daftykins> oic sir
<daftykins> yes it is indeed, looks to be 644
<daftykins> all the wordpress files are now in, i've changed those to www-data:www-data and they're 644 too
<daftykins> does that sound wise?
<daftykins> seems ok to me
<diddledan> my google cloud sql seems to have locked me out
<daftykins> D:
<diddledan> looking at a n export the mysq.user table has had host entries set for "any host" changed to only allow localhost
<daftykins> diddledan: ! easily fixed then?
<diddledan> I appear to have fixed it but I'm not sure how
<mapps> lol at glastowatch tweets someone asking wherehe can charge an ipad
<mapps> bahahaha
<daftykins> >_<
<daftykins> if you feel a looming shadow, it's not a cloud - it's a tablet user taking a photo >_<
<yosry> hey i get this when nstalling mp3 plugins
<yosry> http://pastebin.com/Beh7ac6s
<yosry> ubuntu-restricted-extras *
<daftykins> you already have a package managing program open
<daftykins> like update manager, synaptic...
<daftykins> they must be closed to use command line tools
<daftykins> yosry: ^
<yosry> unfortunly i just opend my pc and nothing is running
<yosry> i double checkd
<yosry> daftykins: i double cheeked
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<daftykins> apparently not
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-06
<Karthik> hi
<Karthik> hi anybody there?
<mapps> hi
<Karthik> hi I have a doubt about joining ubuntu client machine to windows server
<mapps> im here but no good
<mapps> :D
<MooDoo> morning
<Karthik> good morinig
<Karthik> sorry,good morning
<Myrtti> graah. Morning
<Karthik> hi I have a doubt about joining ubuntu client machine to windows server
<mapps> cant help:(
<Karthik> k.
<Karthik> 'anyothers can help me?
<mapps> ya
<mapps> if you wait
<mapps> MartijnVdS can prob help you
<Karthik> ok sir
<mapps> :D
<diddledan> *yawn*
<hoover> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<SuperMatt> morning
<MooDoo> morning SuperMatt
<popey> yo
<hoover> Morning
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: how you enjoying being a racker?
<SuperMatt> I am indeed
<SuperMatt> I'm enjoying a lot of things right now, and being a racker is certainly one of them
<MartijnVdS> if you work from home, are you a homeracker?
<SuperMatt> I don't know
<SuperMatt> no one has mentioned anything like that
<SuperMatt> but I see your pun, and I choose to ignore it
<MartijnVdS> :)
<MooDoo> lol
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> howdy diplo
<MooDoo> http://taylorworld.me.uk/ubuntu-uk.html - mwahahahah my next target is penguin42
 * diplo looks
<diplo> Hows MooDoo ?
<diplo> How am I in position 9, I don't chat half as much as others
<MooDoo> diplo: I'm fine thanks :) and I'm coming for you diplo...:)
 * diplo gets typing :D
<MooDoo> :) lol
<diddledan> I'm close on your heals, MooDoo - two places further back
<diddledan> we will usurp the mighty popey eventually, right?
<MooDoo> diddledan: only if we break his fingers and ban him from the internet for life
<diddledan> sounds like a plan
<Myrtti> well, it looks like Benadryl acrivastine isn't meant for me
<Myrtti> I'm not tired, which is usually what happens, but my mouth is made of parchment, feeling a bit nauseous and my typing skills have taken a dip
<Myrtti> tomorrow: testing how loratedine fares against my allergies.
<Myrtti> loratadine even
<diplo> Some of the drugs I've been taking leave me with a sandpaper feeling mouth in the morning
<diplo> A friend got pescribed some gel stuff that when you first wake up it freshens your mouth and makes you feel normal again
<diplo> Don't drugs suck :/
<Myrtti> well I suppose I should count my blessings
<Myrtti> I don't feel like gauging my eyes out and I'm not encrusting the laptop screen with sneezes I fail to catch with a hankie
<diplo> :)
<MooDoo> I'm ok this morning, I just had a swag of piriton lol
<diddledan> related, almost, I built the website for opticrom which is a hayfever eye-drop - opticrom.co.uk
<diddledan> reminds me, I need to do some tweaking
<MooDoo> diddledan: I read that as twerking, was getting worried then :D
<diddledan> MooDoo: I can try that too
<diplo> Drupal man ?
<diddledan> diplo: not really. I scrape by. problem is my boss thinks I know what I'm doing
<Myrtti> MooDoo: I wanted to try other medicines than piriton, cetirizine (especially as the racemic mixture instead of just levocetirizine) knocks me out cold
<diddledan> these names aren't real words
<shauno> it kinda looks like a sentence if you step back and squint though
<Myrtti> Very high pollen count in Peterborough. No wonder I feel so awful
<Myrtti> Piriton and Piriteze make me feel uneasy. Piri is a colloquial for amphetamine in Finnish.
<diplo> diddledan, Same as me, scrape by :)
<foobarry> spidey sense is tingling today
<foobarry> gonna be a bad hayfever day
<foobarry> Myrtti: piri piri sauce?
<MooDoo> no chilli hot sauce
<popey> wifey wants take away tonight
<popey> i want something spicy.. hmmm
<MooDoo> I had kebab last night, I love the idea at the time, then suffer in the morning.
<diddledan> popey: curry house takeway
<diddledan> +a
<MooDoo> curry house takeawaus are never spicey enough lol
<diddledan> lol
<Myrtti> I'm happier with Tesco korma and chicken tikka masala than I am with any I get from a curry house
<foobarry> 8 days left on my warranty. how am i gonna persuade dell that my power supply is failing when its sporadic
<diddledan> foobarry: short it out and say "it got worse"
<foobarry> happened a few times this week
<Myrtti> being sporadic is a fault
<foobarry> dmesg won't report it , nor will their diags
<popey> MooDoo: depends what you order
<popey> my local does a mean garlic chilli chicken
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: just send it in for warranty, with the not" Sporadically fails"
<MartijnVdS> note*
<foobarry> gonna try boot the dell diag iso
<foobarry> have a nice sheet of the new ubuntu stickers
<dwatkins> morning folks
<foobarry> they include one to go on your "super" key
<ali1234> diagnostic software will never find PSU errors
<foobarry> ali1234: i know, but they will ask me to do it
<foobarry> we had a power cut couple of weeks ago, seems to be ever since then
<popey> i have three PSUs for my thinkpad now
<popey> one on my desk in the office, one under the sofa and one in the laptop bag
<diddledan> popey: I have the same setup
<diddledan> only with two different laptops that aren't thinkpads
<diddledan> 1 cable on my desk for everyday, one in the lappybag and the other I keep in the office for those rare occasions I go-in
<xnox> Wait, turbines are not huge fans?! *fascinating* this changes everything.
<MooDoo> xnox: no your wrong, love, love changes everything, hands and faces, earth and sky...;)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<diddledan> MooDoo:  :-p
<diddledan> MooDoo: I need to put that onto spotify now
<diddledan> MooDoo: damn j00
<MooDoo> diddledan: sowweeeee
<foobarry> seem to have forgotten my gpg key password
<diddledan> foobarry: oh dear :-(
<Laney> good job you made a revcert when you created it ^o)
<foobarry> :(
<foobarry> strange that i did not write it down
<foobarry> how do i generate revoke certs?
<diddledan> foobarry: with the password :-p
<foobarry> gpg --output revoke.asc --gen-revoke mykey
 * diddledan does it the pointy clicky way
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> hello bigcalm
<foobarry> "Since issue is intermittent and no error message after running the diagnostic test, issue may be software related, foobarry "
<foobarry> "if it was software issue i would not have to unplug and replug power cord the other day"
<foobarry> "Thanks for adding that up, i would be glad to request a PSU"
<Myrtti> I want to prod and poke someone about OEM laptops getting the LTS
<Myrtti> but I don't know who I'd poke
<Myrtti> I'm annoyed
<Myrtti> want LTS
<MooDoo> Myrtti: poke the first person you see in the street, they will probably have just as much luck at getting this :D
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> you is mean
 * MooDoo hugs Myrtti  :)
<Myrtti> to my great disappointment (but also with results I totally expected) it turns out my latest dyeing project didn't take the colour I wanted and hoped. Oh well. Instead of a green summer hat I shall have a brown summer hat.
<diddledan> those two colours aren't even close
<ali1234> yeah they are
<Myrtti> diddledan: chemistry is weird.
<MooDoo> h2oh yes it is indeed :)
<Myrtti> It is somehow logical in some weird way that if you're using alum to prep animal fibres for dyeing, if using red onion skins as the dye, the end result is olive green
<Myrtti> ramie is a vegetable fibre, so the results weren't what I hoped but also knew that would be unlikely
<diddledan> and red food colouring is yellow
<diplo> Got some issues with shared hosting where the load gets high and dns stops resolving correctly
<diplo> Can anyone explain how this works, so we have a reseller account with cpanel and this same server does websites/dns etc etc
<diplo> If the load goes through the roof we have issues with resolving records sometimes
<diplo> I'm guessing that when the customers dns servers are trying to connect to domain.com @ IP it requests it from the Shared host it can't complete the transaction ?
<diddledan> dig is helpful for working out dns bottlenecks
<diddledan> use +trace and it'll query the entire dns server chain
<diplo> Trying that now
<diplo> ta
<diplo> Connection timed out, no servers could be reached.. Will look into the command a bit more
<diddledan> should be just `dig example.com +trace`
<diplo> yep, tried on a few sites just says timed out
<diplo> Seems an Ubuntu issue
<diplo> Works fine from my VPS
<diddledan> sounds like your resolv.conf is screwey
<MooDoo> can you ping the IP?  silly question
<diddledan> hmm, ubuntu does that whole nameserver 127.0.0.1 thing
<diddledan> I forget where network manager puts it's own resolv.conf file or even if it obscures it entirely inside the evil that is dbus
<diplo> Yeah, happens on all different domains
<diplo> not just my issue one
<diplo> When the load goes high again I'll try again
<diplo> Returning fast atm
<diddledan> http://mashable.com/2014/06/05/wimpy-goat/
<diddledan> </random>
<MartijnVdS> haha :)
<mapps> yo
<MartijnVdS> time for.. tea, music and configuring some switches
<MartijnVdS> <-- impressed by MikroTik/Routerboard gear
 * MooDoo just got a netgear wifi extender
<mapps> :D
<mapps> nice
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: http://routerboard.com/
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: also, I found a place that sells them *cheap* (in Germany)
<MooDoo> cool
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: I got mine from linitx.com
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: mikrotik-shop.de
<MartijnVdS> they're cheaper on some things, more expensive on others, I think prices are about the same :)
<mapps> argh
<mapps> such  a hassle
<mapps> going to the phene in a minute get a few beers
<Gargoyle> Does anyone have any recommendations for a basic MTA for servers. Just so that notification emails (Eg. cron messages, etc) can be sent out to a real email address? Would you still go with a full install of postfix?
<bigcalm> exim
<mapps> i have an amex and lloyds sent me a mastercard too for when places dont accept amex
<mapps> lol
<mapps> why not just issue a mastercard?
<diplo> I had that as well
<foobarry> amex sucks
<diplo> Probably because Amex pay them well to issue their cards
<mapps> just seems strange to me
<mapps> so i have 2 cards for the same account
<diplo> Can get brilliant deals with Amex sometimes, just very limited in the UK
<mapps> yep
<mapps> i show my amex and theyre like what the hell
<mapps> im becoming a card hoarder:)
<mapps> lloyds amex/hsbc mastercard/barclays visa/barclays mc/mbna visa/mbna plat visa/m&s bank/capital one / morgan stanley
<diddledan> postfix is my choice
 * diddledan reading scrollback
<mapps> i cant remember the pins
<mapps> but nevermind
<mapps> :P
<dwatkins> mapps: wow, I only have two banks
<dwatkins> well, one of them is a building society
<funkyHat> mapps: amex charge retailers more to accept your payments, so lloyds make more money
<funkyHat> Barclaycard have just done the same thing to me. Amex and a Visa for when people say nuhuh
<funkyHat> And I get less cashback when I use the Visa ⢁(
<funkyHat> Oh look that conversation was over an hour ago
<diddledan> funkyHat: you're into conversational necrophillia?
<diddledan> dead convo is dead
<mapps> but funkyHat
<mapps> why not just give visa/mc
<mapps> 2 cards for 1 seems silly
<mapps> but yea i get cashback on my mastercard:D got an m&s mastercard had like £30 m&s vouchers already
<shauno> that's his point.  amex costs the vendor more
<mapps> yea
<mapps> but
<mapps> why not ust use mc then
<directhex> more cashback or other perks on amex
<directhex> e.g. with lloyds, they give 5x the avios if you use the amex not the mastercard
<SkippySquirrel> hi im trying to get ubuntu on my raspberry pi, can anyone tell me if its possable?
<bigcalm> SkippySquirrel: talk to AlanBell :)
<SkippySquirrel> that is if he/she is around
<bigcalm> It's Friday afternoon, he might be in the pub
<bigcalm> There isn't currently a build of Ubuntu for the ARM chip that the RPi uses. AlanBell is in the process of creating a RPi server farm to compile each package for Ubuntu on said chip
<bigcalm> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu (funded)
<diddledan> Alan's been facing real life issues last I heard which put a delay onto the clusterbuild
<directhex> real life sucks
<diddledan> indeed
<bigcalm> Down with real life!
<diddledan> we'd be much better off if we didn't have meat things
<diddledan> up with second-life?
<diddledan> is that even still running?
<bigcalm> A game I never played due to being stuck on dial up when it was in use
<ali1234> second life is basically a cross between minecraft, blender, and irc, with furries
<diddledan> http://revk.www.me.uk/2014/05/virgin-lies.html
<ali1234> does "find -type d -links 3" find all directories that contain exactly one file or directory? (along with . and ..)
<ali1234> no, the link count only counts directories, so that finds directories with exactly one subdirectory
<ali1234> (immediate)
<Armag3dd0n24> so who's watching big brother?
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-07
<mapps> hmmmmmmmmmmmm]
<MartijnVdS> http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/showforecast.cgi?text=yes&fcstfile=2014060806_201406062211_1_stormforecast.xml
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<foobarry> finished my massive lancaster in time for d-day
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/YzSsD5e.jpg
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/D16flk6.jpg
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<NET||abuse> quick question, i have an external disk, what's the fastest fs to run for a backup, offloading my backup files from laptop, about 100GB worth, and updating :)
<NET||abuse> so i want to put ext4 on the disk, but there are options, eg, btrf, xfs, fat32... just being informed from the dropdown on gparted
<daftykins> NET||abuse: "KISS"
<foobarry> hilarious bing advert thread on facebook
<foobarry> read the comments https://www.facebook.com/BingUK/posts/842486845766093
<daftykins> there aren't any
<daftykins> requires login to see perhaps?
<foobarry> mebbe
<bigcalm> popey: ping
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> Argh
<penguin42> argh?
<popey> ARGH!
<bigcalm> df shows that /tmp is at 100% usage with 1.9GB
<bigcalm> du -chs /tmp shows 136K
<bigcalm> This is on a client's server
<bigcalm> Where /tmp is its own mount
<ali1234> foobarry: the really hilarious thing is when you go to bingiton.com and click "learn about the study" at the very bottom of the page
<penguin42> bigcalm: Is it a real /tmp or is it a shmfs?
<penguin42> bigcalm: One thing that causes that is a deleted file that's still open
<bigcalm> From mount: /dev/mapper/vg_root-lv_tmp on /tmp type ext3 (rw)
<bigcalm> I see
<penguin42> nod, ok, so probably a deleted file that's still open
<bigcalm> How would I find such a file? :)
<penguin42> bigcalm: You could try lsof | grep deleted
<penguin42> bigcalm: Deleted files don't free the space until every user closes them
<bigcalm> Ta
<bigcalm> Wow, that's a lot of open files
<bigcalm> All of them by mysql :)
<bigcalm> Screw it, I'm going to stop mysql and see what breaks
<bigcalm> That's what weekends are for, right?
<penguin42> bigcalm: but you greped for deleted ?
<bigcalm> penguin42: yes
<bigcalm> penguin42: http://discworld.cuth.eu/dump/deleted.txt
<penguin42> wth is cuth?
<bigcalm> It's me :)
<penguin42> bigcalm: mysqld     3353        mysql  253u      REG              253,2  1902923776         23 /tmp/ML9IzY9V (deleted)
<bigcalm> Yep
<moreati> bigcalm: mario?
<bigcalm> Heh, hiya moreati :)
<bigcalm> moreati: how was the barcamp?
<penguin42> bigcalm: You got some type of dump/backup script that does crazy things like that?
<moreati> good thanks
<ali1234> you can view the file contents through /proc
<ali1234> if you haven't already restarted it
<bigcalm> I know what the content is. I'm trying to make things usable again
<bigcalm> If I stop mysql, I'm guessing that the /tmp files will become visible or actually get deleted?
<ali1234> they get deleted yes
<ali1234> all you really need to do is make mysql close that file
<bigcalm> Know how?
<ali1234> well, what's in the file?
<bigcalm> Oh, um
<bigcalm> How do I "view the file contents through /proc"? :)
<ali1234> look in /proc/3353/fd with root
<ali1234> that's all the file descriptors opened by mysql, by fd number
<ali1234> it will be one of those
<bigcalm> Ta
<ali1234> possibly 23? not sure how to read the output of lsof
<ali1234> yeah 23
<bigcalm>  /proc/23 doesn't exist
<ali1234> /proc/3353/fd/23
<penguin42> bigcalm: do an ls -l /proc/3353/fd  it'll show you what fd is
<penguin42> bigcalm: for pid 3353
<bigcalm> I seriously don't understand what I'm doing now :)
<ali1234> it's probably a temporary file for a query
<ali1234> try 'file /proc/3353/fd/23'
<ali1234> or hexdump -C
<bigcalm> ali1234: that would make sense as things broke when I tried to run a query to delete a lot of data from a table
<ali1234> did you do a massive join?
<bigcalm> # file /proc/3353/fd/23
<bigcalm> /proc/3353/fd/23: symbolic link to `/data02/mysql/mysql/tables_priv.MYI'
<bigcalm> No, I did a massive delete
<ali1234> hmm that's the wrong fd then
<bigcalm> The table in question is currently over 15GB
<bigcalm> I'm trying to delete some of it so that the server's hdd doesn't get full and break the client's website
<ali1234> what query did you do?
<bigcalm> DELETE FROM tb_mass_email_recipient WHERE enu_status = "sent" AND dat_sent < @archive_date;
<bigcalm> Oh, and this before it:
<bigcalm> SET @archive_date = DATE_SUB(NOW(), INTERVAL 30 DAY);
<ali1234> hmm...
<ali1234> well, most likely you'll have to restart mysql
<bigcalm> I need to sort out the server so that I can start again and set the interval to be 365 days and slowly work towards now
<ali1234> is that query still running?
<bigcalm> No, it broke after 2 hours
<ali1234> ah... well, that's definitely the problem then
<bigcalm> And now I can't view any table because /tmp is full
<bigcalm> Here goes
<ali1234> restart it, and try running the query with a limit clause
<ali1234> i dunno if that will help, but it might
<ali1234> i mean maybe it's trying to do the delete atomically
<bigcalm> I've just issued stop, it's taking a while
<bigcalm> Yay, /tmp is showing 1.8GB free now
<bigcalm> There are 2.2 million rows in this table I'm trying to archive
<bigcalm> Great, crashed tables. Why am I not surprised?
<ali1234> well yeah.
<bigcalm> I may regret having issued REPAIR TABLE from my SQL client
<bigcalm> Now I know to keep an eye on /tmp
<bigcalm> Whom ever designed this one table - I wish them harm
<ali1234> caching outgoing email into a table seems like a common design pattern
<ali1234> amusing when someone moves the website to another server and doesn't realise it requires a cronjob to actually send the email
<bigcalm> But wasn't a job to clear out the cached data once the emails had been sent
<ali1234> yeah that's low priority :(
<bigcalm> Crikey, I'm having to run the query at most 10 days at a time. Might even have to drop it to 1 day per query
<bigcalm> Well, query set
<bigcalm> I'm also running OPTIMISE TABLE after the delete to free up space
<Armag3dd0n24> what is the best mobile network for free Internet?
<Armag3dd0n24> obviously in the UK lol
<ali1234> bigcalm: maybe try DELETE QUICK, see http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/delete.html
<ali1234> or add a limit clause
<bigcalm> ali1234: will give it a go, ta
<ali1234> "If you are going to delete many rows from a table, it might be       faster to use DELETE QUICK followed by       OPTIMIZE TABLE. This rebuilds the       index rather than performing many index block merge operations."
<bigcalm> Ta
<bigcalm> Though it's also about freeing up space on the HDD
<ali1234> yeah, the optimize should do that
<bigcalm> Ah, still use the optimize then, goodo
<ali1234> if you just delete a row it would just leave a gap in the table file
<ali1234> so it has to remove that gap... that's probably the bottleneck if you just use regular delete
<bigcalm> I have a feeling I should run optimize on some other client's tables :)
<bigcalm> I see
<ali1234> i'm uncompressing 120000 tar.bz2 files, each one is about 1MB and contains around 50-100 files... the whole thing is on a XFS filesystem using deadline schedule... guess how long it will take?
<bigcalm> A while?
<penguin42> so 120GB of data uncompressed or compressed?
<penguin42> so ok 120GB of data but dominated by small files - which ain't XFSs strong point mind
<penguin42> ali1234: I'll toss my bet in at 15mins
<ali1234> yeah, and deadline optimizes for reading... and it's a 5400 rpm drive
<penguin42> ohhhhh
<ali1234> it's been going for over a day and it's done about 30%
<penguin42> ouch
<ali1234> i changed it to cfq and it's going much faster now
<penguin42> wow that big a difference?
<ali1234> seems about 4x faster
<ali1234> still freezes up the computer every now and then
<penguin42> probably when it realises it's filled RAM up with stuff to be written
<ali1234> yeah... i've got about 8GB in the disk cache and 1GB used on swap
<ali1234> once i've decompressed it all then i'm going to run findup -m on it and recompress it into larger archives, this should give a 10x decrease in compressed size if my experiments on a small sample are correct
<ali1234> how do i check the free inode count on xfs?
<penguin42> xfs is always a bit of a mystery to me
<ali1234> df -i apparently
<ali1234> i forgot this drive was xfs...
<ali1234> should have reformatted it before i started
<penguin42> oh df -i is just the standard
<ali1234> hmm. only used 8% of inodes... should be okay
<bigcalm> I'm considering setting up a rack in my garage once I move house. That said, I don't know where to start in sourcing parts. Should I just buy something from HP/Dell/eBay or build something from scratch?
<ali1234> you mean the actual rack itself?
<ali1234> you can build a rack fairly easily, you just need some L-bar and some DIY skills
<bigcalm> Both rack and server to go in it
<ali1234> it depends how fancy you want it really
<bigcalm> I need a powerful set-up for running multiple VMs at the same time. The HP Proliant microserver I have isn't up to the job.
<bigcalm> It'll basically take over the job of my dev server
<ali1234> you could just purchase one of those ubuntu cloud boxes ;)
<shauno> I'm curious why you're aiming for a rack?  they only really make sense where you require the density
<ali1234> yeah, i'd just go with a tower for this
<shauno> almost any other scenario a tower is going to be more machine for less money
<ali1234> also i wouldn't put computers in a garage, they will rust
<ali1234> been there done that
<ali1234> same goes for cellars
<ali1234> i'd get a tower, put one of these in it: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/icy-dock-mb996sp-6sb-6-sata-hot-swap-525-bay-backplane-raid-cage and a load of these: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/960gb-crucial-m500-25-sata-iii-6gb-s-slim-7mm-ssd-marvell-500mb-s-read-400mb-s-write-80k-iops
<ali1234> lots of RAM, and i5 or i7
<bigcalm> I either need a quiet yet powerful machine (my laptop is just about up to the job, but I don't want to have it as my dev server). Or a not so quiet machine that I can stick somewhere out of the way
<ali1234> that would be quiet if you go i5 ^
<ali1234> and get lots of fans instead of one huge one
<ali1234> not silent mind, but you wouldn't hear it from another room
<bigcalm> Thinking about it, the new house has a utility room that is more part of the house than the garage
<penguin42> ali1234: I have a crucial v4 on my desk with bad sectors and less than a year old
<ali1234> v4 is like 2 generations old though
<penguin42> hmm
<bigcalm> Hotel booked for the RAT \o/
<bigcalm> Looking for bare bones machines, keep being shown ultra compact bricks
<bigcalm> I'm really out of the game
<ali1234> don't buy a barebones
<ali1234> why would you even do that?
<ali1234> you'll get a crappy loud case with noisy fans and a rubbish PSU if you do that
<bigcalm> Okay, looking at other things now
<bigcalm> http://www.ebuyer.com/581296-hp-proliant-ml310e-gen8-724160-035
<bigcalm> Though I have no idea what Xeon CPUs are like
<shauno> if your laptop is ordinarily up to the job, xeon's likely to be overkill.  and they rarely hit a nice bang/buck ratio unless you actually need that overkill
<bigcalm> So they are generally higher performance than the 4th gen i7 I have in this laptop?
<ali1234> laptop i7s aren't the same as desktop i7s
<penguin42> bigcalm: The single socket xeons are very close indeed to the equivalent spec i7
<shauno> now that I think of it, I'm not actually sure what a xeon's selling point is.  it used to be dollops of cache, but desktop processors have caught up with that pretty well
<penguin42> I thought it was ECC memory
<penguin42> although it looks harder to compare these days - no 100% matches to the same model as the xeon
<popey> evening all
<popey> uh, morning all
<penguin42> hey Popey
<popey> hows tricks?
<penguin42> yeh ok, yourself?
<bigcalm> Morning popey
<popey> tickety boo
<bigcalm> popey: hotel booked
<popey> which one?
<bigcalm> Good question
<popey> holiday inn?
<bigcalm> Yes, that one
<bigcalm> £59 quid with Expedia
<bigcalm> And 8% cash back via quidco
<popey> oh nice
<popey> good deal
<bigcalm> Yeah, lot cheaper than getting a room in Farnham
<popey> interesting hotel
<bigcalm> How so?
<popey> So, Queen Victoria used to get the train from London to Farnborough
<popey> Then a carriage from the station to that hotel
<popey> She would stay there
<bigcalm> I've used Holiday Inn else where in the country. Hopefully the quality is standard
<bigcalm> Cool
<popey> And then inspect the troops on the nearby parade grounds
<popey> it has a lot of history
<popey> we looked at that place for our wedding reception
<bigcalm> Big place
<bigcalm> Quite looking forward to it now
<popey> yay
<bigcalm> Next need to book a hotel for oggcamp
<bigcalm> Which might be the Holiday Inn as well :D
<bigcalm> Know if anybody has booked hotels yet?
<bigcalm> I can hear movement up stairs
<bigcalm> Might be time to go to bed
<bigcalm> Toodles
<popey> i have no idea about hotels for oggcamp
<dutchie> surely the venue itself is the obvious choice
<popey> yeah, bit spendy though
<dutchie> i wonder if there are any guest houses in wolvercote
<dutchie> i guess there are the travelodge and the holiday inn right there
 * dutchie could probably just stay with postgrad friends in central ox though :D
#ubuntu-uk 2014-06-08
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... i think i found a kernel memory leak
<ali1234> 13GB memory in use, but the no process is actually using it
<penguin42> ali1234: When you say 'in use' where is that showing under?
<ali1234> top and free
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610689/
<penguin42> that's ok you've got 12G of buffers
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> read it again
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610690/ - xfs is using it all
<penguin42> yeh I've got a feeling xfs does a lot of stuff behind the back of the normal buffering stuff
<ali1234> 9GB for xfs and 4 GB for dentry
<penguin42> this is on the one still untaring all those files?
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> and the usage just keeps going up and up
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285387/memory-usage-doesnt-add-up-over-time
<ali1234> it's a cache, but it's not listed as cached by standard tools
<ali1234> pretty lame
<ali1234> i think i'm going to stop using xfs in future
<penguin42> nod
<ali1234> is btrfs and the ubuntu installer yet smart enough to have two installs side by side in subvolumes?
<ali1234> well, i managed to deadlock xfs... i don't think there was any corruption
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bigcalm> o/
<popey> uuuugh
<popey> head like a box of frogs
<dutchie> ribbit
<bigcalm> popey: had an enjoyable evening then?
<bigcalm> Or a mad morning
<foobarry> anyone who has a tab fetish might think onetab chrome extension is great. i do
<foobarry> ali1234: have a server running xfs that seems to corrupt a lot
<penguin42> what does one tab do?
<daftykins> http://www.one-tab.com/
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> i was under the impression firefox already helped this by not loading tabs on a clean-start that you're not viewing
<daftykins> no idea about chrome
<penguin42> yeh, and I normally start clean anyway
<daftykins> i'm a compulsive cache clearer too
<daftykins> and tab-group user XD
<daftykins> ctrl+shift+e \o/
<Azelphur> It's days like this I'm glad I have Aircon
 * penguin42 keeps thinking of buying an ice cream maker
<Myrtti> ♥ Sodastream and elderflower cordial
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/smuzqzvu6gmp7ep/IMG_20140608_154412.jpg
<foobarry> i have a habit of running50+ tabs on my work pc and not feeling that i can close any
<foobarry> penguin42: i think it will help sufferers like me of tab hoarding
<penguin42> haha, once I get past about 10 or so I have a cleanout
<foobarry> i need about 20 per task i.m working on at work
<foobarry> but a task might last some weeks
<foobarry> bookmark support is rubbish noawadays
<foobarry> soi tend to leave them open otherwise outta sight outta mind
<penguin42>  'bookmark support is rubbish nowadays' ?  You can open whole sets can't you in a set of tabs?
<deftykins> that's true
<foobarry> yes you can
<foobarry> i don't feel i have a good control over my bookmarks since netscape
<foobarry> similar for chrome's poor password mgmt
<penguin42> hey? Firefox hasn't got much different in the bookmarks since Netscape - what's changed?
<deftykins> i don't trust password management
<foobarry> firefox bookmarks button on menu has changed and been relgated
<deftykins> what do you mean? there's the star and the bookmarks menu button
<foobarry> used to have a manage bookmarks thing too didn't it?
<foobarry> just feel that bookmakrs got left behind by google because they want people to rely on search
<foobarry> and firefox followed
<foobarry> certinaly hasnt progressed
<foobarry> althought i heard there's a stars addon i might look at
<deftykins> foobarry: still does, at the bottom it says ctrl+shift+b is show all bookmarks, that's the ol' manager
<foobarry> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150093357507761
<foobarry> this video is amazing :-|
<deftykins> whooooa
<foobarry> didn't think it would end well
<foobarry> couldn't believe the landing
<penguin42> that's one damn good pilot
<penguin42> possibly in need of clean undies
<deftykins> just been told it's not real in another channel
<deftykins> with details to support
<foobarry> got a link?
<deftykins> http://www.snopes.com/photos/airplane/onewing.asp
<foobarry> awww
<deftykins> when the video quality is so rubbish it can mask anything these days XD
<foobarry> i thought something had a model fell about it
<foobarry> facebook needs an auto-snopes checker
<foobarry> reading a zinio mag on a lptop is lame. i give up
<foobarry> need to wait till my tablet ischarged
<deftykins> :D
<deftykins> lower resolution?
<deftykins> or just less natural
<deftykins> my HP Touchpad weighs a damn tonne
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> evening bigcalm
<daftykins> salutations
<bigcalm> Just ordered a Wii U. May regret the decision  in the future, but I want to play with it now
<daftykins> Mario Kart?
<bigcalm> Zelda (and Mario Kart)
<bigcalm> Ordered from Tesco as they were the cheapest without buying off eBay
<bigcalm> And got 5% cashback via quidco
<bigcalm> Well, will get the cash back eventually
 * penguin42 is disgusted with himself - myURL = myURL + "/" + (""+(d.getDate()+100)).substr(1,3)    is that really the best way in js ?
<bigcalm> Depends upon what you want to achieve
<penguin42> 2 digit 0 padded day
<bigcalm> Personally I would separate it into stages with multiple variables within a function. Readability is everything
<penguin42> well yeh that's the least of the problems - is that really the only way to 0 pad a number in js?
<bigcalm> http://phpjs.org/functions/date/ ;)
<penguin42> yeuch
<bigcalm> I <3 PHP JS ;)
<mapps> hey all
<bigcalm> Sleepy time
<bigcalm> nn peeps
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-01
<mapps> finally got power again
<mapps> have powercuts in smme here;/
<mapps> summer
<zmoylan-pi> often, for how long?
<mapps> earlier at work for maybe 30mins comes back went off again..pitch black everywhere except company office buildings with generators
<mapps> yesterday went off for few mins thn back on thn off got home still off..comes back on..goes again;(
<zmoylan-pi> slap a powerbank onto the wifi ap and go mobile... :-)
<shauno> and you complain about the uk?  hehe
<zmoylan-pi> well i'm in ireland.  i think my longest power cut here was about an hour in last 10 years at current location. only 1-2 other power cuts.
<zmoylan-pi> 2 local substations had been hit by lightening so kinda understandable.
<mapps> what could i get for mmy wifi to make it last a few hours
<mapps> that isnt too expensive
<zmoylan-pi> a ups would do all the work.  but if you were smart you might be able to rig up a powerbank on the right wifi ap with care
 * zmoylan-1i wonders if someone makes a wifi ap with a built in battery 
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> ups might be cheap enough now
<shauno> pretry much any ups you can find will surprise you
<shauno> the cheapest ups apc have says it'll keep 100W for 25 minutes.  my router is 9 watts.  if you call it 10, that's 250 minutes
<zmoylan-1i> i've never had much luck with ups's
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> how much is that shauno
<zmoylan-1i> but then i never chose them i got foisted with what was cheapest by others
<shauno> way too much lol, I think about 80gbp 'recommended'
<shauno> but it was just an example that something that expects to carry a 200W desktop is going to carry a 10W router for ages
<mapps> ah
<mapps> yea
<mapps> il get one then if this happns loads
<mapps> my laptops last for a few hrs so dont need one for them
<zmoylan-pi> one of my smuggest moments was in 90s connected to internet with psion and mobile modem and in middle of power cut simply switching on backlight and continuing :-D
<mapps> =]
<mapps> urgh so hot
<mapps> 20c at 5;40am
<mapps> window open but no breeze nd get pesky mosquitos in
<mapps> lounge and kichen are nice and cool..might hae to sleep there
<mapps> gonna opwn window fully in spare room hopefully get some more air around the place
<zmoylan-pi> [Dublin, DUB, Ireland] Condition: Fair | Temp: 5C/41F/278K/500R | Humidity: 87% | Wind Speed 18mph/29kmph
<zmoylan-pi>  MegBot> [Gibraltar, Gibraltar] Condition: Partly Cloudy | Temp: 19C/66F/292K/525R | Humidity: 94% | Wind Speed 5mph/8kmph
<mapps> yea see;p
<mapps> struggling to sleep
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<brobostigon> :)
<Laney> such buzzing from these speakers
 * Laney begins the shop for a new set
<ne2k> Laney, do they buzz with nothing connected?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> and it changes when I twiddle the volume knob
<ne2k> hmmm, yeah, then that's internal
<Laney> oh actually it's better now that I swapped it to the other power strip
<Laney> need to rewire this place :(
<TwistedLucidity> Laney: I had horrendous buzzing from my speakers a while back. Found out that that transformer had been shifted and was not lying on top of some speaker cables. A quick rearrangement and all was right again.
<TwistedLucidity> "...and was now..."
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Say Something Nice Day! 😃
<Laney> TwistedLucidity: Yeah, it seems like they aren't really shielded so are prone to external interference
<Laney> there's still a bit of a buzz now but it's about 10% of what it was
<ne2k_> moi
<daftykins> diddledan__: just got this in 8.1 0o https://www.dropbox.com/s/usvyj4trlz4xjgs/10offer.png?dl=0
<awilkins> I'm curious
<awilkins> I want to know if it's a like-for-like replacement
<daftykins> ?
<awilkins> ie - retail for retail
<awilkins> Retail licenses you can move between systems
<daftykins> definitely not
<daftykins> but then the version i'm typing from is an 8.1 upgrade from when 8 first released
<awilkins> I don't mind if I can get a license key and then install it at my leisure on hardware of my choice
<awilkins> My next system upgrade will entail a significant rebuild anyway
<ne2k_> my (limited) understanding was that Windows 10 was to be free
<ne2k_> but I might be wrong about that
<awilkins> Free upgrade from 7 and 8
<ne2k> ah, right
<ne2k> as we all know, every other version of windows is shit
<daftykins> now now, that's not family friendly language, ne2k
<daftykins> tsk tsk :)
<ne2k> 98 good, ME cack. xp good, vista cack. 7 good, 8 cack. You can see where this is going
<awilkins> I hear 8 isn't bad
<awilkins> It's just the default UI that people hate
<ne2k> daftykins, apologies for the language, I normally hang out in channels where they don't mind
<daftykins> its' desktop even with a start menu replacement is extremely annoying
<awilkins> I tend to use Windows as platform for launching Steam / Other Game Launcher / Games from now anyway
<daftykins> hrmm here's an FAQ link - http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/windows-10-faq?ocid=win10_auxapp_AnswerDesk_win10faq
<awilkins> I don't do any productive work with it, except as a captive in a VM
<daftykins> 29th July confirmed date :o
<ne2k> so, if they've deliberately left out 9 and gone straight to 10, is this basically an admission that it too will be cack? i.e. 9 would have been good, but they couldn't be bothered with the faff of writing a decent OS, so they've just skipped a version and gone for cack again
<directhex> ne2k: skipping 9 is to avoid "9*" version checks in real-world apps
<ne2k> awilkins, is it qemu? has it been patched? if not, you might not be as captive as you thought? ;-)
<directhex> e.g. Java does that
<awilkins> "the reservation is associated with the device and not the user"
<awilkins> ne2k, VirtualBox
<ne2k> awilkins, can't remember if it's vulnerable to venom too
 * awilkins shrugs
<awilkins> I don't do much with it besides run Office and our locked-in web conference platform
<daftykins> 10 actually seems very nice, i've been using the preview a lot
<ne2k> awilkins, yeah, virtualbox is vulnerable
<ne2k> http://venom.crowdstrike.com/
<daftykins> was that the floppy controller thing?
<ne2k> daftykins, yes. still don't know of any published exploits, but...
<awilkins> Is it OK if you don't add a virtual floppy to any of your virtual systems?
<daftykins> no
<ne2k> awilkins, no, the vulnerability exists regardless of whether you have any virtual floppy controllers
<awilkins> Poopies
<ne2k> "For many of the affected virtualization products, a virtual floppy drive is added to new virtual machines by default. And on Xen and QEMU, even if the administrator explicitly disables the virtual floppy drive, an unrelated bug causes the vulnerable FDC code to remain active and exploitable by attackers." oh hang on, it's not quite that simples
<awilkins> BUT! Could probably just grab the VirtualBox sources and compile them without vfloppy support
<ne2k> awilkins, it seems VBox is not affected if you have no floppy controller
<ne2k> only xen and qemu
<awilkins> ne2k, Huzzah
<awilkins> Presume it's some kind of horrible DMA exploiut
<ne2k> awilkins, floppy driver controller command buffer overflow
<awilkins> Ah, the best kind of code, shared, unaudited code
<foobarry> readjusting to life after a week in cornwall
<ne2k> awilkins, there are two commands which do not get executed immediately, apparently, and which therefore allow a buffer overflow
<ne2k> and therefore, potentially, arbitrary code execution in the host's hypervisor process
<popey> ooh https://oneplus.net/uk 179 quid for the 16GB version
<foobarry> airfix are doing "kitstarter" http://www.airfix.com/uk-en/kitstarter :D
<foobarry> pledge support for old kits to be re-made
<daftykins> popey: out of stock :D
<popey> so soon...
<zmoylan-pi> i liked airfix as a kid but it always felt as less than lego to me somehow
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: "new concept exclusive to Airfix.com" err....hasn't Lego had something like this for ages?
<TwistedLucidity> Ah no, my mistake. The Lego one is for new/community designs
<foobarry> zmoylan-pi: because really airfix is a grown up hobby that kids can emulate, but a good model requires advanced skills
<foobarry> lego doesn't realyl require advanced skills, just follow instructions and the same result everytime
<foobarry> with scale models the result is as good as your skill level/effort expended
<zmoylan-pi> wow, i almost never made the suggested models with lego.
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: I find a hammer help. Unfortunately I seem to keep buying the "plastic refuse" kit....
<zmoylan-pi> i did have a fairly good working monorail
<TwistedLucidity> popey: That is oh so very tempting. Curse you! :-)
<popey> you have 7 days
<popey> they are doing daily flash sales
<foobarry> plastic refuse: http://www.creativemodels.co.uk/meng_model_135_vending_machine_and_dumpster_set-p-37724.html
<foobarry> build a plastic bin for it
<TwistedLucidity> popey: I am just pondering how to blame Canonical....
<popey> why not
<popey> everyone else does
<TwistedLucidity> LOL
<TwistedLucidity> It's June 1st. Why is it so cold? What has Canoncial done????
<zmoylan-pi> they released a phone so hell is freezing over? :-P
<Laney> it was probably Canonical's servers that tipped climate change over the edge
<TwistedLucidity> I'm thinking it's the Ubuntu fridge - it's trying to chill the world!
<TwistedLucidity> £219 for the 64gb version. I could ditch my O2 contract 'n all
<foobarry> my dumb colleague opens the window regardless of weather
<foobarry> hence i am cold
<TwistedLucidity> Defenestration
<zmoylan-pi> i shared an office with a body builder who had reduced his body fat to silly %.  on hottest summer days he was still cold
<foobarry> this guy is 100% body fat
<TwistedLucidity> He's butter?
<foobarry> i have no squishy bits
<zmoylan-pi> is he management? :-D
<foobarry> no, nobody knows what he does
<zmoylan-pi> i grew up in house with out heating.  i like a cold room. i used to keep office so cold people didn't linger in my office :-)
<foobarry> my parents in law kept opening all windows in teh cold cottage last wek
<foobarry> i went round closing them again all day
<TwistedLucidity> zmoylan-pi: You probably have more brown/beige fat cells which are capable of generating heat directly. Unlike white which is just an enegeyr store.
<zmoylan-pi> i knew there was a reason all cats sleep on me... :-D
<foobarry> how to determine who paid money int o mny accoutn?
<TwistedLucidity> The oneplus doesn't have a microSD or removeable battery? Dang.
<TwistedLucidity> It's also enormous (I just double-checked the sizes). If I want a tablet, I'll buy a tablet!
<popey> been looking at intel tablets for hacking
<popey> dell venue 8 pro seems like it could be worth a punt
<popey> second hand
<foobarry> my hudl2 battery is rather poor
<popey> how poor?
<foobarry> i know its intel but others were claining good things
<foobarry> turn it on, leave on standy for couple hours, give it to my son for an hour and it feels like its all gone
<popey> my battery gauge on my hudl2 says "Fully charged battery usually lasts: 1 day 2 hours 26 minutes"
<foobarry> screen off a lot?
<foobarry> also , crossy road turns it into a 2-bar heater
<foobarry> who knew that frogger would kill so many trees
<popey> dunno really
<popey> yeah, crossy road is a battery eater
<foobarry> nicely done game though
<zmoylan-pi> one thing that irked me most with android was the apps that insisted on running after i exited them
<foobarry> fast reboot helps a bit
<foobarry> but yeah
<zmoylan-pi> kill the app, 5 minutes later it was running again without me starting it
<foobarry> despite being based on linux kernel, android is the most windowsy phone os out there
<zmoylan-pi> bonus points, apps that were installed by the tablet manufacturer that you have never used
<foobarry> quickoffice is dead yet i cannot remove it
<foobarry> if i root my phone then i can't get OTA updates
<zmoylan-pi> bonus bonus points, apps that google install that i never wanted
<zmoylan-pi> so i've given up on android.  still have a tablet for playing media but when it dies i won't replace it
<foobarry> similar to linux, there may only be the 1% that care enough to do something
<foobarry> my grass seed actually grew
<foobarry> i now have a patchy lawn
<zmoylan-pi> apache lawn for an indian summer...
<ne2k> popey, that oneplus thing is tremendously confusing. it doesn't actually say what it is
<popey> is it?
<ne2k> well, I mean, it's clearly a phone
<ne2k> but it doesn't have any actual, you know, like, text on the website
<ne2k> you know, like, specs, what OS it runs, who is behind it, what the point of it is, anythign like that
<popey> it does when you scroll down
<popey> bottom of https://oneplus.net/uk/one
<ne2k> ah, gotta love those pages that look like they just end at the bottom of the screen
<ne2k> white nothingness
<ne2k> popey, did you see e-mail reply from Pascal Morin, btw? I'm not entirely sure if he wants me to do something, or what's happening
<popey> uh, no, not clear to me either
<ne2k> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1451233 this chap seems to have a similar problem and has been told to try the upstream kernel. do you think it'd be worth me doing that?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1451233 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek RTL8723BE drops connection until reboot" [High,Triaged]
<ne2k> there's also the early preview of the vivid HWE
<popey> ne2k: tbh, I don't know. I don't have any devices with that chipset
<Myrtti> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/01/london-mail-mail-vr awesum
<intrbiz> haha, Intel has 0x8086 and 0x8087 as their PCI vendor ID
<zmoylan-pi> the long winter nights must just fly by... :-)
<intrbiz> zmoylan-pi: it amused me, I realise I'm one sad individual
 * zmoylan-pi paints a corner of the room to keep intrbiz entertained... :-)
<intrbiz> zmoylan-pi: I hope it is tartan paint
<ging> i keep finding on ubuntu 14.04 i am missing quite a few root ca certificates, is there a package which installs a load of extras or a another type of quick fix?
<ging> i'm using chrome if that makes a diffference
<popey> ca-certificates - but the one I have is quite old, and hasn't needed to be updated for a while
<popey> dunno if chrome has its own store?
<MartijnVdS>  I think it does
<MooDoo> evening all
<intrbiz> I thought chrome used the system store (IIRC it does on windows) FF uses its own store
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-02
<mapps> yay not as humid today thankfully;)
<zmoylan-pi> if yesterday was any damper ireland would have lost it's island status... :-P
<MooDoo> howdy
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> mornin peeps
<MooDoo> morning knightwise
<brobostigon> morning knightwise and MooDoo
<MooDoo> how are you all this morning?
<brobostigon> not bad, and you?
<knightwise> ²doin ok :) been looking around some second hand sites for an old thinkpad
<MooDoo> yeah ok, thinking about purchasing a book on python that I can work through with my lad but it says 10+ so as he's 6 not sure if he'll be bothered
<knightwise> popey: which one were you using again on the podcast ? R61 ?
<foobarry> came in today and my fan is running at full. although its cold air. and the cpu is < 10% used :-|
<knightwise> thats odd
<zmoylan-pi> sensor kyboshed?
<foobarry> gonna log out
<foobarry> :(
<popey> knightwise: eh?
<ne2k> popey, HP 455 G2 wireless (rtl8723be). I removed the utopic LTS HWE stack and went back to kernel 3.13, and was able to install the rtlwifi dkms package from the precise-oem-sp2 repo and it seems to be working
<popey> knightwise: oh, I have a thinkpad x220 and x61s
<popey> the x61s is the cheap one I got off ebay
<ne2k> right, I must sign off IRC and do some work
<ne2k> workspaces can be a killer
<knightwise> k :) How is the resolution on the x220 ?
<popey> 1366x768
<popey> terrible by todays standards
<popey> well, minimum by todays standards to be fair
<knightwise> k
<knightwise> thanx :) The X61 looks cool to play with
<popey> X61s is mine. dunno what the difference between the X61 and the X61s is
<foobarry> lighter and different processor
<foobarry> lower energy one
<popey> ah
<popey> are the "s" models all like that?
<foobarry> S are "entry level ultraportables"
<foobarry> ah forget that
<foobarry> thats if S is prefix
<foobarry> Normally, the distinguishing features between the X-series and X-series s-suffix models are:
<foobarry> Use of lower voltage CPUs, providing better battery life
<foobarry> Option for a high-resolution screen
<foobarry> Lighter weight by cutting down on thickness and using lighter materials
<foobarry> Much higher price
<foobarry> processors are a bit slower
<zmoylan-pi> so an ultrabook by another name...
<popey> this is far from an ultrabook
<popey> but it pre-dates the ultrabook brand and is somewhat chunky
<popey> (being a thinkpad)
<zmoylan-pi> so an ibm ultrabook :-)
<zmoylan-pi> without the ibm...
<directhex> ulu-tara-book!
<directhex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Acv0l7AO0
<zmoylan-pi> a 1 hour advert... wow...
<directhex> it's a 1 hour loop, because it's so awesome
<popey> it's so something
<zmoylan-pi> well.... compared to japanese gameshows it's perfectly normal... :-)
<popey> exobuzz: happy birthday
<Laney> danny dyer's chocolate homunculus
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Leave the Office Earlier Day! 😃
 * zmoylan-pi disposes of tunnel soil on ciggie break and prepares for escape...
<TheGeek> minea aint till Friday :(
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep JamesTait irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-uk.log | grep orning | grep appy | pastebinit
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11516587/
<popey> note the day JamesTait discovered unicode :)
 * zmoylan-pi used to be proud when i could get network drivers, share.exe connected to novell network run our accounts software and still get £ on keyboard... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> WITH a mouse!!
<dutchie> popey: haha
<Laney> you can also track his start of work time
<JamesTait> popey, rather, the day Spads shared his irssi auto-replace config. 😉
<popey> hah
<popey> oddly i dont see your smiley in my terminal
<MooDoo> me neither, it's a square box for me
<popey> monospace font fail
<popey> but I do see the smiley in android
<JamesTait> I see a rectangle for this one: 🙌
<JamesTait> With 01F64C in it.
<zmoylan-pi> rectangle here but smiley for original unicode char
<JamesTait> Ooh, one of those greetings was at 09:04 - on a Friday!
<NET||abuse> wow, ok, that's weird... pulled down an arch iso, dd'ing it onto a usb stick... i do sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/me/Downloads/isos/archlinux-2015.05.01-dual.iso of=/dev/sdb
<NET||abuse> i get 56408576 bytes (656 MB) copied, 0.349391 s, 1.9 GB/s
<NET||abuse> and it finishes immediately.
<NET||abuse> the activity light on the usb stick is flashing away ongoing now though
<zmoylan-pi> cache?
<NET||abuse> is there some amount of time i have to wait? Can i see cache progress somehow?
<NET||abuse> that's pretty crazy :)
<intrbiz> writing direct to a device (ie /dev/sdb) would bypass the page cache
<intrbiz> it's odd for dd to return before the data has written, did you get the device name correct?
<popey> nah, it does this all the time here
<TwistedLucidity> So...a "fully convergent" phone is on the way. I may well suffer Android just a bit longer in that case....
<bashrc_> android is ok, it's just not the full gnu/linux
<zmoylan-pi> it's linux lite, nsa plus :-)
<popey> Sardines on toast O'clock.
<exobuzz> popey, thanks!
<TwistedLucidity> bashrc_: Not sure is it's the phone, Android 4.1 or the OEM's "added value", but I can't say I have a lot of love for it.
<Laney> come on delivery
<Laney> need to go out
<popey> I too have a delivery due!
<MooDoo> you know how it works, they'll either not turn up or deliver at 6pm, unless it's DPD in which case they are ace
<popey> sadly not dpd
<Laney> here it is
<Laney> :>
<directhex> gin delivery!
<MooDoo> no it's the new hdd for the windows 10 installation he's had to reserve :p
<mapps> sun cream bath time
<mapps> so hot
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> got burnt yesterday :(
<ujjain> talking about sun cream
<ujjain> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nivea-Sun-Invisible-Protect-Spray/dp/B002PD6PLI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433251539&sr=8-2&keywords=nivea+sun
<ujjain> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nivea-Immediate-Protection-Moisturising-Spray/dp/B001B0OJXM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1433175118&sr=8-1&keywords=sunscreen
<ujjain> which one should I get
<popey> are you transparent?
<popey> 50 is quite high
<foobarry> i use 6
<foobarry> my wife and kids use 15
<ujjain> I want 10 or 15 actually
<popey> our kids used 25 or so when they were babies, now we use 10-15
<foobarry> spray is good for kids vs thick yoghurty cream
<popey> ya
<ujjain> Yeah, I'm half-Dutch/Turkish, so I don't burn that easily.
<ujjain> I'm going with my friends (alone) to Mallorca this Friday for 4 days.
<foobarry> i'm fully english
<foobarry> but not pasty northerner type
<ujjain> so was thinking, maybe would be a good idea to buy sun screen, but I'm not good at making decisions
<ujjain> what is your accent?
<ujjain> btw, it's not sun cream time, weather in London is crap
<foobarry> north london but not a really strong accent
<ujjain> ah ok
<foobarry> although i use a lot of regional slang
<ujjain> do you use init?
<foobarry> i am aware that fully english means french/germanic/anglo/other
<foobarry> only when being ironic. my accent isn't very chavvy
<ujjain> or systemd?
<foobarry> lol
<ujjain> ah yeah, neutral accent is better
<foobarry> ugh 3pm meeting in another building
<foobarry> need chocolate or jelly snakes to survive
<ujjain> well, have fun :) hopefully meeting will be worth your while
<foobarry> it won't , i'm covering my boss with no info about the meeting
<ujjain> ah, I'm happy I don't have many meetings.
<Myrtti> I use 50
<Myrtti> but I'm Finnish and have gotten sunburnt enough many times in my life
<Myrtti> and I also take vitamin supplements.
<ujjain> ah ok
<foobarry> in the space of 5 minutes, antisocial colleague sprayed deep heat in the office then now eating curry outside lunch hours
<ujjain> I eat stuff outside of lunch hours.
<ujjain> although not smelly stuff.
<ujjain> I can't judge about deep heat, but it seems could be all smelly there
<ujjain> I bought a tanning sun tan, I'll probably look African when I'm back from Mallorca.
<Laney> mmm deep heat
<Laney> I'd be thanking him
<popey> haha
<popey> blatter quit
<shauno> I think he pretty much had to once uefa started looking seriously at boycotting 2018
<awilkins> Wow : Thunderbolt 3 == USB-C
<awilkins>  Finally, One Port To Rule Them All
<awilkins>  40Gbit/s Thunderbolt. 10Gbit/s USB 3.1, Displayport, and PCI-express
<awilkins>  Oh, and 100W
<Myrtti> oh my lord that is news
<popey> https://twitter.com/WeWantPlates is now my fave twitter account
<awilkins> Now all we need is a USB-C +----<mag|safe>----+   dongle for your charger and it's perfect
<Myrtti> dsample "I bet Apple finds a way to make their incompatible"
 * awilkins imagines the Seance with Steve at Apple HQ
<awilkins> "So, how about we reverse the pinout?"   ... "Sorry, it's a reversible connector"
<awilkins> "We could embed DRM chips in the cable!"  ... "Yeah, but people are wise to that now and they hate it"
<awilkins> "I know! We'll make sure that we have a special signalling protocol that prevents the port transmitting more than 500mA unless you know the secret code!"
<awilkins> *much clinking of champagne glasses ensues*
<shauno> they don't need to make it incompatible.  no-one else will pay for the controllers (or ship drivers) anyway.
<directhex> i have usb 3.1, sadly with type a connectors
<shauno> I'm still waiting for either linux or freebsd to pick up ip-over-tb for a fun nas box.  long wait.
<directhex> pfft
<directhex> use IB!
<shauno> with my laptop?
<directhex> yes! :D
<foobarry> any recommendations for web hosting providers?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-03
<mapps> hey
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> 1 tv ep then home:D
<knightwise> hey everyone
<mapps> hey
<mapps> ep 4 of motive time;)
<MooDoo> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> morning peeps
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo and knightwise
<Odd_Bloke> Morning.
<TwistedLucidity> Morning
<TwistedLucidity> It's 2015 and Windows *still* has a file path limit of about 255. *sob*
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton
<popey> "fun"
<TwistedLucidity> popey: http://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton/comments/387qd5/a_short_list_of_marriages_that_ended_quicker_than/
<popey> hah
<popey> i dont quite understand this sub
<TwistedLucidity> It could be many things. A Reddit-lotto affair, some psych test to see how quickly/not people press the button, to let the reptilain alien overlords know who to spare....
<TwistedLucidity> Resets at halfway, which is odd
<TwistedLucidity> I wanted to get "0001"
<TwistedLucidity> I wonder if digging into the JS is cheating.....
<popey> i think it resets when _someone_ presses it
<popey> just went to 9s for me
<TwistedLucidity> Ah...a global reset.
<TwistedLucidity> Got down to 09xx there.
 * TwistedLucidity ponders fiddling with network connection
<popey> \o/ 37 hours and 73% battery left on bq phone
<popey> (37 hours since last charge)
<TwistedLucidity> Witchcraft!
<popey> ikr
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-03-084237.png
<popey> \o/
<TwistedLucidity> Genuinely interested in the "convergent" one that's coming out.
<TwistedLucidity> I have no use case for it (at the moment) but it just...I like me toys
<popey> i like the idea of it too
<TwistedLucidity> Although having the carry the monitor, keyboard and mouse around is a tad inconvenient.
<TwistedLucidity> We need Canonical Contact. An on-cornea display
<TwistedLucidity> Then Canoncial Electro-tat, so a keyboard can be tattooed onto the arm of choice
<TwistedLucidity> Done.
<TwistedLucidity> Then a mossy will bite you on "Esc" and all heck will break loose!
<popey> in 2015 I predict people will be able to own more than one keyboard and screen, and maybe even leave them in different locations which might be purpose built for "living" and "working"
<popey> maybe I'm just a dreamer...
<TwistedLucidity> Says the telecommuter....
 * popey notes he has both "work" and "live" locations
 * TwistedLucidity offers a "working in your pants" high-5
<popey> ^5
<TwistedLucidity> I'm not actually sure I could go back to an office. For starters, at home I have coffee that's actually drinkable.
<TwistedLucidity> And better Internet.
<popey> I miss people sometimes
<popey> I end up talking to strangers when I'm out
<popey> which gets me funny looks
<diplo> I do too, I've gone from working with 200~ ish people to 1 :/
<TwistedLucidity> I had a hamster to keep me company in the office (seriously, it worked).
<TwistedLucidity> Now my g/f works from home too and we also have a dog.
<diplo> Always thought I would love working like this, but it sucks at times
<TwistedLucidity> So the house is busy
<TwistedLucidity> I used to keep the news running sometimes
<popey> I even shut doors around the house to force the cats to sleep in my office
<TwistedLucidity> See, hamster is better that way. I lives in a cage.
<TwistedLucidity> But only for about 2 years, which kinda sucks
<foobarry> second monitor is connected, xrandr does not show it connected. was working until recently. any ideas?
<foobarry> oh...
<foobarry> removed power , and battery. fixed the problem!
<JamesTait> Good morning, folks! Happy Repeat Day, and happy Repeat Day! 😃
<TheGeek> howdy
<popey> lulz
<knightwise> morning
<MooDoo> howdy knightwise
<knightwise> hey MooDoo , how are you
<MooDoo> knightwise: good thanks, just reading my python programming for beginners book
<knightwise> MooDoo: our geekling showed me a site to learn to program with python using a game to teach you
<MooDoo> yeah i've got this book called python programming for the absolute beginner, that teaches you with games.
<knightwise> codecombat.com
<MooDoo> ta
<brobostigon> reminds me, i was talking cryptography with my gf's son yesterday, and he is only 9.
<knightwise> brobostigon: cool :) never too young to learn
<brobostigon> my thought exactly as well, :)
<TwistedLucidity> What are you trying to hide, brobostigon. Camoron's Good Citizen Patrol demands answers!
<brobostigon> i have many things to hide, which i dont want other people to read.
<TwistedLucidity> I am sorry, that is just not acceptable any more. All conversations must be in the clear and readable by Citizen Protection Authority. It's the only way to be safe!
 * brobostigon disagrees. we all have the right to privacy, by whatever method.
<TwistedLucidity> I am sorry, citizen. But in order to ensure peace in Britian, our Loving Father Camoron has decreed all shall be known by his ever-loving embrace. You will be educated in the correct manner of Good Citizen deportment.
 * brobostigon thinks TwistedLucidity should write satire for a living.
<TwistedLucidity> It's pretty much what the wing-nut wants. That and a Great Firewall of Britain.
<brobostigon> which will be as ineffective as it can be.
<TwistedLucidity> Oh I know. But his friends in the consultancies can still get some nice (tax free) coin, that's what matters.
<popey> hah, just put a random "spare" ssd in my laptop, booted it, and it's got steamos on it :)
<popey> amazed how quickly it boots given this is just a dual core x61s
<TwistedLucidity> popey: Gone are the days where you could start a PC and then amble off for a cuppa.
<TwistedLucidity> Personally I blame Canonical. :-P
<popey> \o/
<popey> I'll take that
<popey> next drive... what's on this one...
<popey> MATE!
<TwistedLucidity> Are you dallying with the unclean and heretical DEs? :shock:
<bashrc> MATE is ok. I installed it at the weekend on a desktop machine
<popey> I'm trying to find a hard disk to wipe and put Unity8/Mir on actually :)
<popey> and this one is getting it
<foobarry> kindle fire for kids. 2 year no question hardware replcaement
<knightwise> popey: that R61 does keep kicking by just adding an SSD right.
<popey> and some more ram
<popey> went to CeX to see if they had any laptop DDR 2GB sticks earlier, but they only had 1GB ones
<popey> apparently this thing can take up to 8GB which would be nice
<foobarry> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Boss is amazing
<TwistedLucidity> popey: Which SSD you using? A Samsung EVO?
<popey> i have a variety of SSDs
<TwistedLucidity> I just saw a post that Samsung has messed up. Again. Their response was effectively "Go and soak your head, penguin lover"
<TwistedLucidity> https://plus.google.com/+JoolsWills/posts/SueNHz4ePP7
<popey> erk
<TwistedLucidity> Very
<directhex> ssds suck, clearly
<directhex> unrelated: crucial-brand ssds don't work on nvidia tegra dev boards
<shauno> I've been plenty happy with my intel ones
<TwistedLucidity> I have a Samsung EVO SSD...I am not happy at their attitude (luckily mine is old enough to not need the firmware update AFAICT)
<intrbiz> I won't be updating the firmware on the 840 in the laptop then
<intrbiz> directhex: is that an nvidia issue or a crucial issue?
<directhex> intrbiz: yes.
<popey> heh
<ujjain> does it cost money to cash a cheque?
<TwistedLucidity> ujjain: Depends.
<directhex> it doesn't cost money to deposit a cheque in your bank account
<ujjain> directhex, ah good
<directhex> it costs money to take a cheque to a payday loan shop and have them give you cash up front for itr
<TwistedLucidity> Also if the cheque is issued by a foreign bank
<TwistedLucidity> Which is why "depends"
<foobarry> is there a way on ebay to see feedback relating to 1 item that is sold in multiples?
<foobarry> if the seller has 100,000 feedback it's hard to wade through the items that are not relevant
<daftykins> i got two of the four cameras on this cheap 720p CCTV setup today
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9giznvmhec63o26/Screenshot_2015-06-03-17-49-23.png?dl=0
<daftykins> :D
<shauno> 4 cameras?! you're going to spy on the whole island?
<daftykins> shauno: :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w35vu51pvf1t9e0/Screenshot_2015-06-03-19-41-29.png?dl=0
<daftykins> there's the full quality one
<daftykins> very impressed i am!
<mapps> oving apartments in september
<mapps> decisions
<mapps> 1bed in a bulding that looks crap but ok £875
<mapps> 1 bd near where i am atm £975
<mapps> 2 bed in a nice apartment buildin £1500
<daftykins> mapps: heh, i'd hate to ever have to share again :D
<mapps> yea its a pain
<mapps> lived on my own in stoke for 4 years too
<mapps> so used to living alone
<foobarry> what about the burglars?
<foobarry> surely they came to visit in stoke a lot?/
<foobarry> my friend got burgled in stoke but they didn't take the remotes
<foobarry> took everything else
<foobarry> my friend said smash the rmeote
<foobarry> they didn't
<foobarry> burglars came bak 2 days later for the remotes and got them
<mapps> ;[
<mapps> where in stoke
<intrbiz> we had a 100% crime rise the one year, someone left their car in the pub carpark with keys in the ignition whilst they were busy getting pissed
<foobarry> u know the uni
<mapps> ahh yea
<daftykins> foobarry: lol, nasty
<foobarry> with the uni on your right, carry on down the road another half mile
<mapps> wouldnt be keen on living there
<foobarry> robbie williams used to hang around the uni a lot, even though he didn't study
<mapps> few mins from station right?
<foobarry> told everyone he would be big some day
<foobarry> everyone laughed
<foobarry> i still would
<intrbiz> when I was at uni, one student landlord, painted all their houses front doors yellow
<mapps> like now living wihth my mate things annoy me like he does washing everyday like lol nice waste of water nd electric
<daftykins> intrbiz: seems a bit nasty
<intrbiz> struggle to think of a better way to advertise when a property is empty out of term time
<daftykins> XD
<mapps> like if the bins full he still puts stuff balanced on top so it falls out
<mapps> like he darent touch the ag or rubbish
<mapps> *bag
<intrbiz> daftykins: yeh, fecking stupid, they were called: yellow door rentals, or sumthing silly
<daftykins> X|
<Myrtti> things you learn.
<foobarry> although empty outside term time
<Myrtti> Staffordshire exports: pots, cups and Robbie Williams.
<daftykins> mapps: ugh
<mapps> like i get it it's rubbish im not saying eat it..but empty the bin for goodness sake
<daftykins> yeah that's still living like a student fool
<intrbiz> Myrtti: oatcakes!!!
<mapps> honestly it's like hes scared of getting anything on his hands
<daftykins> i'd never tolerate that
<mapps> nah he lived at home before here mate
<mapps> in scotland
<mapps> so i assume his parents did everything
<mapps> IF he ever empties the bin he puts a new bag in and leaves old one in kitchen basically waiting for me to take down
<mapps> left it a few days to see once and sure enough he didnt move it
<ahayzen> haha people come and empty my bins for me in my student halls lol :-)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> ahayzen: sickening :P
<mapps> he's young eh
<mapps> ;)
<ahayzen> probably for the best otherwise no one would ever empty them
<intrbiz> ahayzen: ah, the good old days
<ahayzen> \o/
<mapps> uni
<mapps> years ao
<mapps> ago
<mapps> heh
<Bingley> 'allo
<intrbiz> keep leaving my projects on the wrong branch, sigh :(
<Bingley> Just wondering which of these bugs are the most annoying : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?orderby=-heat&start=0
<ahayzen> this is the most annoying, when it happens https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1429887
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 1429887 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Sometimes need 3 power button presses to turn on screen" [High,Confirmed]
<Bingley> Yeah, I saw that one - is that on the phone ?
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> happens randomly, not very often though
<intrbiz> unity is by far the most iritating
<Bingley> shouldn't it read 3 power buttons , then or is it the 3rd actual button that needs depressed ?
<ahayzen> the 3rd time you press the button it then wakes up
<Bingley> oh ok then.
<Bingley> or not, maybe.
<ahayzen> the 1st nothing happens, so you press it again thinking you missed the button then the screen goes on then off very quickly, then you press it a 3rd time
<Bingley> which phone - all of them ?
<ahayzen> i'm on mako (nexus4) and i've definitely seen it, think it also happens on the Bq
<ahayzen> but as i said really rarely like once a month maybe
<ahayzen> (for me anyway)
<Bingley> Did anyone see the new Android phones (recently)? - they're coming with proper docks now.
<Bingley> I was thinking of getting one 3d printed for the Aquarius 5
<Bingley> won't be long untill you dock it and it sends stuff to the chromecast, I'll bet.
<Bingley> Lunduke says it'll be 4 years before Unity 8+ is stable.
<ahayzen> define 'stable' lol
<Bingley> an Omlette apparently .. i'll have a look for it.
<Bingley> http://www.networkworld.com/article/2927999/opensource-subnet/review-ubuntu-15-04-is-an-amazing-release-but-i-hate-it.html
<ahayzen> it'll be interesting how fast unity8 becomes 'stable' as CI with unit/acceptance tests has been heavily integrated into most layers of the platform as it has been built
<Bingley> aside: he's alsp got a video out that i missed : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu0l-Ac7fTU
<mapps> argh
<mapps> how do i set squid to use server ip
<Bingley> **also
<mapps> and not show client
<mapps> daftykins around?
<daftykins> sorta
<mapps> can you try for me?:D
<daftykins> try what
<mapps> my proxy
<mapps> see if it shows y ip when you use it
<daftykins> i haven't really got any of that softie installed still or anything
<daftykins> if you meant that o0
<daftykins> just gaming atm though
<mapps> i meant ust try it in ffox
<mapps> or chrome
<mapps> ;D
<daftykins> maybe in a few
<mapps> ok:)
<daftykins> aaah so tired
<daftykins> this is some seriously impressive nightvision - https://www.dropbox.com/s/0l6hfpxubve43vb/Screenshot_2015-06-03-23-14-15.png?dl=0
<zmoylan-pi> how dark is that room?
<zmoylan-pi> shadows are been cast
<zmoylan-pi> and the spot on the bench and floor indicates a light source
<daftykins> must be the second camera that's up the other side
<daftykins> shining down toward the kinda postcard rack
<daftykins> lets see
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2m1yl31esb5twb/Screenshot_2015-06-04-00-10-21.png?dl=0
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> that is very puzzling
<zmoylan-pi> might be an ir light on the other camera?
<daftykins> yeah they've both got a tonne of LEDs surrounding, shining down
<zmoylan-pi> that would do it.
<daftykins> but you would kinda expect to see a shaft of light to the left of the L shaped wall section in the above
<zmoylan-pi> i know that the fox near my wildlife camera can detect the light it uses when he trips and it spooks him
<daftykins> heh
<zmoylan-pi> that and the magpies and crows look directly at the red led it flashes to indicate taking a pic during the day
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> that's handy
<zmoylan-pi> great for police identification pics if they nick something valuable.  :-P
<daftykins> mmm they need to secure the NVR box now
<daftykins> and at some point i'll switch it to motion detection instead of permanent record
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-04
<zmoylan-pi> cat v fox on kittykam https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9j38UmSYjClWHFXYXo5TU1TS3M/view?usp=sharing
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> who won?
<zmoylan-pi> i think the fox has eaten 1-2 kittens but one of the bigger battle moggies has torn strips off the fox from the sound of the fights i've heard and the moggie is still around while fox is rarer these days
<kjvarley> Interesting problem. Hosts file redirect of pseudo-domain name to localhost works in Firefox but not in Chrome...Any ideas ?
<kjvarley> Got it
<kjvarley> Was using domain.localhost as a vhost which causes conflict
<MooDoo> howdy all
<SuperMatt> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> yo
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hug Your Cat Day! 😃
<foobarry> and get scratched
<zmoylan-pi> well if you know your cat you'll know what times of the day you can sneak up, hug the little beggar and make a non bloody getaway :-)
<popey> one of ours is so soppy, you can pick him up and hold him upside down in your arms like a baby
 * zmoylan-pi remembers my father giving a cat in the 70s a pill while wearing heavy motorbike gloves and the cat managing to scratch his hand THROUGH the leather of those gloves...
<Laney> want to get a cat
<Laney> would need to replace burglar alarm system though :'(
<shauno> your alarm is an angry dog?
<zmoylan-pi> just give the cat the pin code :-)
<JamesTait> Laney, there are ones that are advertised as pet-safe. YMMV.
<Laney> That's what I mean, I stupidly got a non pet safe one
<Laney> it was only 6 months ago too
<zmoylan-pi> what feature of it is not petsafe?
<Laney> it would be triggered by a pet moving around
<TwistedLucidity> zmoylan-pi: It'll trip when it sees the cat, rather than ignore low/small movements.
<zmoylan-pi> that can be disabled by a reprogramming, get a quote on how much it would cost
<popey> i thought they all had sensitivity settings
<TwistedLucidity> I am pretty sure our ancient one does not.
<Laney> not that I know about anyway
<TwistedLucidity> But then it is ancient.
<zmoylan-pi> i know when i worked with alarm box installers in 90s that they were starting to be able to reprogram the alarms remotely to save on visits to out of the way places
<TwistedLucidity> At least it's wired though.
<Laney> maybe a Man™ would be able to
<TwistedLucidity> Laney: Would need an installation manual, often hard to find in public.
<Laney> the brochure talks about it but I have the feeling that it is a different kind of sensor
<popey> i remember seeing a WatchDog (or some other program) where this conman installer would put alarms in with an added timer circuit which would trip after the warranty expired, and make the alarm break.
<JamesTait> popey, I think the pet-safe ones are kind of zonal as well, so the lower part of the sensor is less sensitive than the upper part. At least that's how I understood what the fitter was telling me.
<popey> People would call him, he'd reset the counter
<popey> I should consider an alarm at some point
<popey> not been any burglaries round here for years :S
<Laney> oh god
<popey> maybe we're due one
<Laney> you said it
<popey> hah
<TwistedLucidity> Our alarm went wonk a while back. We walked around the streets and did a small census of the alarms we could see. Then called the company most people seemed to use.
<TwistedLucidity> All it needed was a new battery....
<shauno> I still think they're largely pointless
<zmoylan-pi> their job is not to stop breakins but make the robber go to your nearest neighbour WITHOUT an alarm
<TwistedLucidity> In truth, they probably are. But if our place is riskier than the neighbours'...which one will they go for
<TwistedLucidity> Same reason we switched the locks to ones marked "anti-bump/anti-snap". It just causing hassle for them.
<TwistedLucidity> Although 30+kg of enraged dog does that as well....
<popey> nice and sunny today
<TwistedLucidity> Yeah, looking good for the w/end
<shauno> I think my concern is that I've never known anyone who calls the police when an alarm goes off.  they just turn the TV up
<popey> bbq weather
<zmoylan-pi> that's why you pay for monitoring so a central station calls plod
<popey> it's handy having a plod living in the road, even if he's "only" a dog handler
 * zmoylan-pi used to fix the pcs in the central station bunkers.  twas fun seeing the doors on those places
<popey> means his plod car is often here
<zmoylan-pi> and i also got to write the software that /decoded/ the signals coming in on the leased line from all the burgalar alarms in ireland
<TwistedLucidity> if <person I dislike> then router=ignore
<zmoylan-pi> in vb... :-D
<TwistedLucidity> 5 or 6?
<zmoylan-pi> 4!
<TwistedLucidity> Poor sod
<zmoylan-pi> i got it working and it ran without been restarted for years.  that took effort
<TwistedLucidity> If Firefox suggests "Reader view" one more time, I may do something unspeakable to it....
<TwistedLucidity> And it doesn't even work on the site where it suggests it. HAH!
<TwistedLucidity> FF is really going downhill these days....
<zmoylan-pi> as is chrome, opera...
<zmoylan-pi> i use midori these days most of the time.  terrible but less annoying
<awilkins> The kind of feature creep you get when your product does what it was designed for really really well
<awilkins> And you have a big successful dev team who now have nothing to do
<awilkins> Except fix really trivial stupid bugs
<shauno> then keep a couple around to fix big, and send the rest off to make their mail client stop sucking :)
<awilkins> Oh crikey yes, Thunderbird neesd an update
<awilkins> Needs to do label support like Gmail does
<shauno> thunderbird doesn't just need an update, it needs to be taken out back and shot
<zmoylan-pi> ^this
<zmoylan-pi> it's reached critical stupidity
<awilkins> It's not that bad, surely
<awilkins> My main gripes with it are to do with the calendar stuff
<zmoylan-pi> when i read a lot of people talking online about using evolution as thunderbird is just so bad these days...
<awilkins> But they are mostly Microsoft's fault for being annoying
<awilkins> I *hate* evolution
<zmoylan-pi> these people hate evolution too but use it as it's less annoying than thunderbird...
<awilkins> It disgusts me even that Unity uses it's backend to integrate the calendar into the desktop
<shauno> I used to like evolution, way way back when
<shauno> gave up on it when the prefs dialog stopped fitting on my monitor, and never found my way back
<TwistedLucidity> I use Thunderbird daily, it's the best email client on GNU/Linux IMHO
<TwistedLucidity> Well, GUI email client.
<foobarry> geary?
<foobarry> doesn't get mentioned much
<TwistedLucidity> Does that do CardDAV and CalDAV like Thunderbird?
<foobarry> geary is more lightweight
<foobarry> but nice UI
<TwistedLucidity> I use Thunderbird as a PIM as well as a mail client.
<zmoylan-pi> doesn't geary have inflexible ui?
<TwistedLucidity> So I need that DAV support to get appointments etc sync'd
<TwistedLucidity> I'd like to try KMail seeing as I use KDE, but it seems it randomly deletes emails.
<TwistedLucidity> Or so I'm told
<zmoylan-pi> is it up to government standard of losing emails? :-)
<TwistedLucidity> Or certain newspapers....
<TwistedLucidity> Seems that get_iplayer has been updated after the BBC broke everything again.
<foobarry> also youtube_dl works i think
<TwistedLucidity> Why Auntie can't support iPlayer on GNU/Linux or Kodi is beyond me.
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: The Beeb changed the APIs a couple of days ago
<TwistedLucidity> Or, better yet, let the community get on with it. The Kodi iPlayer plugin worked really, really well. All it needed was the BBC to stop acting so heavy-handed
<zmoylan-pi> and the odds of that are...
<awilkins> The BBC don't like people downloading iPlayer stuff
<awilkins> :-(
<awilkins> Or rather, their content partners don't
<TwistedLucidity> awilkins: The Kodi iPlayer does not permit downloads. The developer made it very clear they would not offer that feature
<TwistedLucidity> They were trying to play fair, which is admirable
<TwistedLucidity> get_iplayer on the other hand......
<TwistedLucidity> And these projects only existed because the BBC left a vacuum.
<TwistedLucidity> They are happy enough to support closed-systems like iOS and Facebook...so our license fee goes to support that; rather than support *us*
<TwistedLucidity> Like Netflix (other streaming services are availbale) and copyright infringement, if you provide a service people can actually use; they stop looking for alternatives.
<TwistedLucidity> I'm mostly irritated because I was halfway through "Buried" when it all went AWOL. :-(
<zmoylan-pi> to management in beeb ios IS mobile.  facebook IS email
<TwistedLucidity> Unfortunately true
<TwistedLucidity> I wonder if iPlayer can be made to run under WINE.....
<shauno> ios rant seems wildly of-base, tbh
<zmoylan-pi> and the rest of us are hoodie wearing evil hackers trying to take down apple and facebook in glow of our screens at night...
<TwistedLucidity> shauno: Not really. BBC is funded by what is in essence a tax. I have every right to be annoyed when that goes to support walled-gardens instead of openness.
<zmoylan-pi> the beebs mandate is to educate and inform but they choose ios over any other platform when it is the platform least used by the poor
<shauno> iplayer's on android & ios.  between the two they make up 95%+ of the smartphone market.
<TwistedLucidity> I'd also argue that it runs counter to the IT education aims.
<TwistedLucidity> shauno: Indeed. And it's on Windows and OS X too. So why not on GNU/Linux or the likes of Kodi? As if said before, the Beeb don't need to write the code; just not be heavy handed.
<shauno> I'm just saying that as far as return for the money goes, they're on exactly the platforms I'd expect them to be on
<shauno> rather than going the 'open' route and having 7 users paid for by 6 million.
<foobarry> linux are teh 1%
<TwistedLucidity> So don't pay, just stop making life hard for the community
<foobarry> they wanted to make it even worse
<foobarry> but were blocked from doing so
<foobarry> something about encrpyting all their streams
<TwistedLucidity> Well....this is amusing http://ipd-hq.api.bbc.co.uk/latest/linux
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Yup, that will be forced from the media companies. That have this bizarre idea that making legal use hard is somehow going to help
<TwistedLucidity> And this does exist http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/tv/computer/linux/
<TwistedLucidity> Hmmm....
<TwistedLucidity> And they say the test on Linux-based (Ubuntu 11 in this case) browsers; that's more than most I guess
<m8ty> Hi all
<popey> At once point the BBC actually hired a guy to fight back against get_iplayer
<popey> his job was to make get_iplayer not work
<foobarry> wow
<popey> He has since moved on (works at facebook now iirc)
<TwistedLucidity> See - it's that kind of thing.....
<foobarry> heh
<m8ty> get_iplayer still works and well  luckily
<TwistedLucidity> It just got an update to cope with the latest breakage
<popey> which is ridiculous given bbc redux, where they store all programmes from all terrestrial channels and allow for a small set of people to download them with no drm on any platform over http
<TwistedLucidity> Hmm?
<shauno> iplayer doesn't allow indefinite downloads on any platform.  I don't get the "but we're special" rant at all.  I think people forget get_iplayer's a hack.
<m8ty> Has nayone had an issue where Toshiba "chicony " webcam being detected and confgigured as keyboard hence doesn't work????
<TwistedLucidity> I'm not saying "we're special". I am saying the BBC is playing a stupid game, and wasting the money I pay them.
<m8ty> I don't seem to find a fix on my Toshiba Sat c 855
<TwistedLucidity> It wouldn't be beyond their capabilities to *stop* being total sods to Kodi iPlayer (which does not permit downloads). Gives them good PR, expands their reach, cost is trivial.
<TwistedLucidity> I understand their hatred for get_iplayer, but that only exists because of the vacuum left when the BBC ditch GNU/Linux support.
<TwistedLucidity> They write/sanction apps for Smart TVs. Writing/sanctioning the Kodi plugin is not a great leap.
<foobarry> i wish there was a similar hack for 4od
<foobarry> which doesn't even work wotih chromecast!!
<TwistedLucidity> Don't 4od put all their stuff on YouTube?
<foobarry> no
<TwistedLucidity> And there used to be a Kodi plugin for that as well
<foobarry> used to
<TwistedLucidity> Ah, OK
<TwistedLucidity> Interesting.....
<TwistedLucidity> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/04/eu_competition_watchdog_snarls_at_hollywood_eyes_fines/
<zmoylan-pi> this will all be blocked with tpp as it would be hurting the business of hollywood companies
<TwistedLucidity> TPP is the pacific one innit? Aren't we getting infected with TTIP?
<Myrtti> get-iplayer ♥
<TwistedLucidity> And then there's TISA
<zmoylan-pi> they're all spawn of the same corporations
<TwistedLucidity> Your freedom will be packaged and sold back to you. This is for your benefit, citizen.
<bashrc_> those trade agreements are really antidemocratic
<zmoylan-pi> the un has said so recently
<TwistedLucidity> They are going to happen. There is no way to stop it.
<zmoylan-pi> if the americans thought prohibition was bad...
<bashrc_> there's some sort of rule whereby corporations can sue governments if they don't do what they're told
<bashrc_> it's really an indication of who actually holds power
<TwistedLucidity> bashrc_: Which is ridiculous
<TwistedLucidity> Corporations are not people. If they were, we could jail them for illegal acts.
<intrbiz> TwistedLucidity: a company is still a legal entity, rather than 'jailed' they can be shutdown
<zmoylan-pi> but that almost never happens
<intrbiz> zmoylan-pi: sadly, yes
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> intrbiz: do you have a one line command for connecting to the serial console of the 3com switch?
<knightwise> 3com ?
<bigcalm> 3com
<knightwise> I think you need an Indiana jones fedora for that
<bigcalm> I have the connection settings, I just haven't worked out how to use screen to connect
<bigcalm> Tried minicom and didn't get anywhere with it
 * bigcalm installs putty for a giggle
<bigcalm> It allowed me to set the settings in a sensible way. Started the session and turned on the switch. I can see the cursor move about as though the self test is running, but there's no text
<bigcalm> This is the same result that I got from screen and minicom
<diplo> minicom is 'orrible, never got on with it :/
<diplo> With screen you've tried `screen /dev/ttyS0 baudratehere` ?
<diplo> Or something
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mX  wow
<zmoylan-pi> so much easier when you plugged in serial cable connected to your psion back in the day :-)
<diplo> Or gtkterm maybe ? Not sure if that is still about though
<bigcalm> diplo: yes. It gives the same blank screen with cursor moving about as though it's getting data
<knightwise> there
<knightwise> ordered !
<bigcalm> popey:
<bigcalm> This video does not exist.
<bigcalm> Sorry about that.
<diplo> bigcalm: hmm, maybe baudrate issue.. cant say I've had that issue but haven't had to do anything switch related for a long time
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg
<popey> oops
<popey> missed a g off the end
<bigcalm> That's impressive
<diplo> Watched it earlier, a lot of nay sayers though
<popey> meh
<diplo> Reading the reviews on play.google a lot of people saying speech recognition isn't that great
<diplo> That's what I got from comments on some posts, was that it was set to understand the guy in the demo :)
 * diplo will wait and see!
<popey> we had problems with touch in Ubuntu some years back
<popey> some people couldn't get it to recognise gestures.
<popey> It was somewhat tuned for the guy who maintained touch in Ubuntu :)
<diplo> I guess that's where having a company the size of apple and google comes in handy with all that data
<intrbiz> bigcalm: I've used minicom in the past
<intrbiz> bigcalm: what baud are you using
<intrbiz> bigcalm: 19,200 should be the default, assuming previous owner didn't change it
<bigcalm> intrbiz: using the default listed in the PDF manual...
<zmoylan-pi> even if you select the wrong speed on serial you should get gobbledegook
<intrbiz> bigcalm: assuming your cable works, then all I suggest is trying differing baud rates
<bigcalm> intrbiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11564502/
<bigcalm> That's a lot of settings to mess about with
<bigcalm> Just change the baud rate?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: just change the rate: try: 38400 and 115200
<bigcalm> Okay :)
<intrbiz> bigcalm: it'll by 8n1 with no flow control
<intrbiz> bigcalm: if your not seeing anything, it'll be the rate, or the cable
<intrbiz> bigcalm: possibly also 9600
 * zmoylan-pi suspects cable by the sound of blank screen
<zmoylan-pi> unless some twonk set it to 115,200 and you're trying at 9600 or vice versa
<bigcalm> 38400 & 115200 = nothing
<bigcalm> 9600 = a little bit of cursor movement
<bigcalm> 19200 = a lot of cursor movement
<bigcalm> But no actual visible text from anything
<intrbiz> bigcalm: in what way does the cursor move?
<zmoylan-pi> i've never used the terminal program you named, it's not set for black text on black background by any chance? /really dumb suggestion
<shauno> other thing worth trying is to just smack enter a few times to give it something to reply to
<shauno> I've a few things like that where the login string is sent before you connected to it, so it's actually waiting for input.  the string doesn't sit in a buffer waiting for you
<zmoylan-pi> and ctrl-m instead of enter in case it's using wacky protocol, had that happen a few times
<zmoylan-pi> yeah it's waiting for you to type username on blank screen
 * popey tuts at bigcalm and his vertical video
<bigcalm> popey: I know :(
<ujjain> Hey, if you create a directory called $HOME, it seems you can't delete it with rm -rf $HOME
<popey> of course, shell expands $HOME to /home/youruser
<popey> rm -rf \$HOME
<ujjain> ah yeah, that makes sense
<intrbiz> ujjain: or single quote it
<ujjain> single and double quotes are differnet?
<intrbiz> ujjain: yes
<intrbiz> ujjain: double quote allow interpolation, single do not, eg: T=test; echo "$T"; echo '$T'
<ujjain> ah right
<ujjain> #bash tells me every time to doublequote variables
<ujjain> and that there is no good reason to use all-caps variables
<intrbiz> ujjain: sure, if you want the variable to be interpolated, otherwise don't use double quotes
<intrbiz> ujjain: all caps is just a coding style thing
<ujjain> right thanks
<shauno> I use caps for envars and lowercase for regular vars.  but it just habit, it means nothing to the system
<shauno> (also, I think creating a folder named $HOME comes under "enough rope to hang yourself with" ;)
<intrbiz> yes, always be weary of rm -rf
<ujjain> I think steam once deleted all the files of a user while installing
<ujjain> they had rm -rf /$STEAM_HOME in a bash script
<ujjain> but didn't check if $STEAM_HOME was set :P
<intrbiz> grrrr, LibVirts documentation really is terrible :(
<zmoylan-pi> if the documentation was good it would be out of date :-)
<intrbiz> zmoylan-pi: well, often, the little bits of documentation they actually have are wrong anyway
<zmoylan-pi> i never said anything about been right :-)
<intrbiz> zmoylan-pi: didn't say you did, just pointing it out
<mapps> perfect
<mapps> cant see my phone display
<mapps> it' somehow like its been set to as low as poss
<daftykins> mapps: o0
<daftykins> that's what you get for buying fruit ;)
<popey> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-gobq-grill-redefining-portability neat
<zmoylan-pi> a fold up shovel would be smaller for making a bbq pit...
<intrbiz> popey: pretty neat, but how bulky is the charcoal to carry around
<popey> who carries charcoal around?
<popey> you but that near where you're cooking
<zmoylan-pi> artists :-)
<popey> hah
 * zmoylan-pi prefers my kelly kettle.  tiny volcano kettle used for making tea using minimum of fuel.  can boil a brew with a newspaper
<daftykins> neat!
<mapps> ?
<zmoylan-pi>  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_Kettle
 * popey hugs his weber
<zmoylan-pi> my father had a primus stove that dated back pre 40s i think.  i always remember when driving on holiday brewing up beside the road on that primus... a cup of tea so hot you'd burn the mouth off you
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-05
<mapps> hi all
<bujji> popey: uuencode file4.txt | mail -s "test mail" rapid < file6.txt---->its not working for me,can you tell me please. iwant to attach a file but failing.
<bujji> mapps:hi
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> just got home from work
<bujji> :)
<bujji> mapps:going to sleep ha.
<mapps> :d tv first
<bujji> :))) haha
<bujji> mapps:i want to send an email with attachement in linux can you tell me
<bujji> mapps:i used "uuencode" but failed
<mapps> hm
<mapps> im not sure..i tried before to send an attachment and couldnt get it to work lol
<bujji> lol--->any link to refer.
<mapps> ya
<mapps> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17359/how-do-i-send-a-file-as-an-email-attachment-using-linux-command-line
<bujji> mapps:my task is to get last 30 days files info and send an email with attachement before delete.
<mapps> hm
<mapps> files info?
<bujji> i am trying.
<bujji> mapps:mutt -a /home/file4.txt -s "test file" rapid --->this is not working.
<mapps> yea i couldnt
<mapps> what about halfway down when someone shows how to do it using mail
<mapps> 'mailx -s "Sending Files" -a First_LocalConfig.conf -a
<mapps> Second_LocalConfig.conf Recipient@myemail.com
<mapps> This is the content of my msg.'
<bujji> mapps:its working
<mapps> :D
<mapps> using mailx?
<mapps> when you say last 30 days file info what did you mean tho
<bujji> mapps:mutt -a /home/file4.txt -s "test file"  -- rapid@localhost   --->i tried like this /var/spool/mail/
<mapps> yay
<bujji> mapps:that means "finding" last +30 days log files
<mapps> ah you said files info so dint know
<mapps> so all working
<mapps> :D
<bujji> yep
<bujji> mapps:i want to inform through mail  before 4,2days to delete files...how can i do that
<mapps> not sure
<bujji> conjob?
<mapps> i was wondering that but stil not sure;]
<bujji> cronjob*
<bujji> normally --->password expiry and all before informing that your password is going to expire like that
<mapps> yea
<bujji> like  that before it should have to inform through mail before deleting.
<bujji> any idea.
<mapps> nope:(
<mapps> wait till others wakeup
<mapps> someone can help
<bujji> any linkto refer.
<mapps> nah
<bujji> :)
<bujji> is that cronjob will work.))
<mapps> how?
<bujji> i can set time interval by using that but after that i have to think.
<bujji> mapps :any way that link worked for me thanks. see you later :)) enjoy watching tv
<bujji> mapps:bye
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Orlandobonito> Hi
<Orlandobonito> everyone
<Orlandobonito> why nobody talk?
<MooDoo> morning all
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<awilkins> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
<awilkins> Do people not just tell you what things cost
<diplo> Issues awilkins ?
<zmoylan-pi> because if they put that information on a website you wouldn't ring so their sales department can try and convince you to buy something you can't afford
<TwistedLucidity> awilkins: Because some prices depend on circumstance? e.g. order volume, location, ease of installation etc.
<Laney> oh
<Laney> three lions came on
<Laney> ^_^
<foobarry> also, how to tell if you are buyig genuine goods any more
<TwistedLucidity> Although if you mean a commodity off-the-shelf part for the average consumer, you have a point
<foobarry> maybe because they don't want to be undercut by competition? not that i agree
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Heh, the "fakes" often come off the exact same production line
<foobarry> maybe, maybe not. different quality standards
<TwistedLucidity> They just skip the step at the end which adds the brand-name and the mark-up
<TwistedLucidity> For some things, true. For others...not so much
<foobarry> i was looking at a bag, maxpedition, a tiny rucksack for carry not much more than a tablet. £85 :-|
<foobarry> so look for something similar, and everythng else is a chinese copy
<foobarry> claiming waterproofness and etc
<TwistedLucidity> Nick down to the local camping store?
<foobarry> but there are no stadnards with this stuff
<foobarry> there's no local anything in east london
<foobarry> except chicken shops (not kfc though)
<TwistedLucidity> Hmm...Kriega might do something. But you'll pay for it.
<TwistedLucidity> Kriega don't.
<Myrtti> etsy
<foobarry> http://www.military1st.co.uk/0419br-maxpedition-remora-gearslinger-dark-brown.html
<foobarry> this is tiny
<TwistedLucidity> They do a nice waterproof backpack for £79 with a 10 year guarantee, but it's probably too big for what you want.
<Myrtti> (maybe I misunderstood what was wanted)
<foobarry> i got a similar chinese copy in the end from ebay, didn't claim to be maxperdition, but the style was the same
<Myrtti> also coffee is needed
<foobarry> some brands force you to buy a cheap copy because there's not much middle ground
<foobarry> £15 or £85
<foobarry>  Fully CCW (Carrying a Concealed Weapon) compatible with two CCW pockets,
<foobarry> don't think i'll need that
<TwistedLucidity> Err...wouldn't a messenger bag suffice?
<foobarry> i have one of those for work
<foobarry> this is smaller
<foobarry> smaller than a rucksack
<TwistedLucidity> Well, unless the maxpedition one lasts 6 times longer, it's not really worth the mark-up
<zmoylan-pi> wear a kilt and use the sporran to hold all your gear :-)
<foobarry> for someone like me, would fit a tablet, keys , drink and nappies/baby wipes
<popey> Good morning fellow workers.
<TwistedLucidity> Or is in some way, 6 times better
<foobarry> the latter items are if i'm taking the youngling out
<foobarry> exactly TwistedLucidity ,
<foobarry> its probably 3x better
<foobarry> i'll report back on the ebay one when it arrives in about a month :S
<TwistedLucidity> Gap in the market there. "New from foobarry inc., the Parent Pack! All your mobile parenting needs in one convenient pack. Hurry! First 10 order get a free cattle prod!"
<foobarry> i use those nylon gym bags atm
<foobarry> usualyl they are sponosred by redhat/samsung
<foobarry> and offer no protection
<foobarry> or a rucksack /messenger - too bulky
<TwistedLucidity> I initially through "Kriega" as I know some of the pack are armoured towards the back, so would shield a tablet/other.
<TwistedLucidity> But their smaller ones are pure hydration systems, not packs
<zmoylan-pi> i store an ereader in a filofax
<foobarry> 5.11 and maxpedition seem the ££ brands
<foobarry> for these kind of molle packs
<zmoylan-pi> happy JamesTait day \o/
<zmoylan-pi> :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning, people! Happy Friday, and happy World Environment Day! 😃
<foobarry> also if you are doing activity, a messnger bag is not practical
<JamesTait> Why thank you, zmoylan-pi! Wait, are you calling me a doughnut? 😝
<zmoylan-pi> bumbag for holding tablet?
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: I thought I'd seem some with a side strap, bit like that maxpedition thing. Could be wrong though.
<foobarry> they had some great ones at the army shop
<foobarry> but always something not quite right
<foobarry> too mnay pockets, no strap (molle straps only)
<foobarry> anyway, i bought one now
<foobarry> just bemoaning lack of middle ground
<foobarry> chinese copy, or uber ££
<TwistedLucidity> Like I said, gap in the market. Import 5,000 off alibaba, profit?
<TwistedLucidity> Crikey, I just found a tablet messenger bag thing approved by the College of Chiropractors. WTF?
<TwistedLucidity> Actually looks like a decent enough bag, but no side strap. Hey ho.
<foobarry> link?
<TwistedLucidity> http://www.amazon.co.uk/messenger-transformer-ereader-non-slip-replacement/dp/B008BRZD9M
<nigelb> that looks like a man purse.
<TwistedLucidity> Huh, just noticed that it's not going to be waterproof though, those zips will leak.
<nigelb> In terms of size at least.
<TwistedLucidity> This looks like it would resist percipitation better. http://www.amazon.co.uk/V7-Videoseven-Premium-Messenger-TD21GRY-1E-gray/dp/B00C7QF7QM
<TwistedLucidity> I guess it's like GNU/Linux distributions. No matter which one you choose, you always have to tweak it because something is "wrong". :-)
<nigelb> lol
<zmoylan-pi> well you can always build your own distro OR messenger bag/tablet pouch
<TwistedLucidity> Linux from scratch, on a home brew tablet made with a Pi at the heart, in a home crocheted bag -> enable maximum hipster powers!
<zmoylan-pi> it's weird you should say that... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> raspian on a pi, and thinking metal tin rather than crochet...
<TwistedLucidity> Well, I was thinking the bag would carry the Pi-tablet
<TwistedLucidity> Whatever body the Pi-tablet happens to have
<zmoylan-pi> ah well, i can use magnets to attach tin box to metal hip :-D
<foobarry> sugru + altoids tin + magnets
<popey> \o/ altoids
 * foobarry wonders if popey has an altoids highlight
<popey> nah
<popey> just happened to look at the screen
 * directhex moos
<directhex> moo moo moo
<zmoylan-pi> oh no mad directhex disease...
<bashrc_> :)
<directhex> who wants some tasty prions?
<zmoylan-pi> dark ages:purify the witch with fire.  modern era:destroy the prions with fire.
<foobarry> remember supermousse?
<foobarry> mmm used to love that as a kid
<foobarry> microwave for 10secs
<foobarry> red juice at the botton
<foobarry> icream on top
<popey> rebooting home server
<popey> goodbye 137 days of uptime
<foobarry>  11:00:59 up 1321 days, 20:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.00
<MooDoo> pah and i thought my 52 days was good lol
<popey> dammit, it didn't come back
<popey> need to go and find a screen and keyboard now
<MooDoo> luckily i have one sat on top of my servers that I can use, shame the servers are in the rafters of the garage lol
 * popey plays hunt the vga cable
<foobarry> probably doing fsck
<zmoylan-pi> he'll need to avoid the rolling crt monitor wearing his hat using the vga cable as a whip...
<popey> \o/ hard reboot and it came back
<popey> reckon it didnt actually shut down
<popey>  11:11:54 up 3 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.70, 0.85, 0.39
<popey> \o/
 * zmoylan-pi puts hammer back on shelf...
 * popey puts away his vga-cable-finding flank-pat book
<TwistedLucidity> I'm always puzzled by ridiculous uptimes. Surely that means the kernel (at least) is ancient and has potential exploits. No?
<foobarry> possibily
<foobarry> depends if the exploits are remote
<foobarry> and the number of users on the box
<foobarry> and if it is external facing
<foobarry> etc etc
<popey> exactly
<popey> its my home server which has only one user, me
<foobarry> but popey user might get privilege escalation!
<bashrc_> from a security standpoint I make the user on my home server not a sudoer
<bashrc_> so anyone who wants to really mess with the system has to get past two logins
<foobarry> you can change sudo
<foobarry> so it default to asking for the root password when you sudo
<foobarry> rather than your own password
<bashrc_> maybe
<bashrc_> I've never tried that
<foobarry> it works, its generally better method of auditing
<foobarry> also sudo can send mail on every sudo action to
<foobarry> too*
<popey> but then you have to share root password, that's not better, surely?
<foobarry> not just failures
<foobarry> sometimes it has a used
<foobarry> if a shared machine and root is blocked from ssh
<foobarry> the default is user escalation with their own password but there are different use cases
<ujjain> what does blackout drunk mean?
<ujjain> just that you cant remember the next day
<ujjain> things?
<popey> blackout means faint/sleeping
<MooDoo> ujjain: do you mean blind drunk?
<MooDoo> ie fred is blind drunk
<ujjain> I read blackout
<MooDoo> ah ok
<ujjain> faint, ah ok
<ujjain> yeah, that makes more sense
<brobostigon> "one has drunk enough to knock oneself out"
<ujjain> Student changes name by deed poll to avoid £220 Ryanair admin fee
<ujjain> LOL
<ujjain> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/jun/05/student-changes-name-by-deed-poll-to-avoid-220-ryanair-admin-fee
<foobarry> it also means you don't remember certain period of time
<foobarry> either way, too much
<foobarry> i have a blackout of what happened between 12-2am
<foobarry> drunkenness that caused a memory blackout
<popey> we used to go drinking with a friend who we'd call "black box" because he didnt drink so remembered everything
<popey> you could call him up the next day and he'd recite the whole evening
<TwistedLucidity> Oddly enough, he was very rich but never worked. People would keep giving him presents in brown envelopes....
<zmoylan-pi> they probably took a few pics to fund their retirement... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> dynf
<foobarry> my friends used to ask me the names of the girls they had pulled
<ujjain> ah right
<foobarry> foobarry, whats this girls name i've been snogging ?
<zmoylan-pi> somebody has to slip the receipt from a tattoo parlour into your wallet
<Myrtti> https://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Announcements/Spotify-Client-1-x-beta-for-Linux-has-been-released/m-p/1147091
<TwistedLucidity> Props to Spotify. Wonder if my account still works....
<TwistedLucidity> Someone should email that to the BBC...
<zmoylan-pi> they'd read it as that they no longer need to acknowledge linux at all...
<popey> well given the guy works on it in his spare time
<TwistedLucidity> The top comment is funny. http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/38jel1/well_fine_then/
<popey> "Login with Facebook Connect does not work (there is a fix for this and it will be rolled out soon)"
<popey> Not a problem! :D
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: 🗲 🗲
<MartijnVdS> (http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime)
<TwistedLucidity> popey: Details of fix - stop using Facebook?
<popey> I have a non-fb spotify account
<popey> so it doesn't bother me :)
<TwistedLucidity> I can't recall the last time I used my account. Probably been deleted
<TwistedLucidity> Ooo-eck. Hope the email wasn't the address I closed....
<Myrtti> oooh. never heard of fstrim before
<Myrtti> /: 19 GiB (20328923136 bytes) trimmed
<Myrtti> "oops"
<Myrtti> oh so it is on weekly...
<Myrtti> but not run because liteon
<foobarry> have a red or black pixel dead centre in my monitor screen
<directhex> Myrtti: just don't run trim on samsung drives!"
<bashrc_> is that a feature?
<awilkins> foobarry, PLay FPS games and shoot from teh hip with incredible accuracy
<foobarry> feeling sad
<foobarry> can't not notice it
<awilkins> I have one slightly pink stuck one on my old seconday monitor
<awilkins> And a reasonably nice Viewsonic in the loft that doesn't work
<awilkins> Either a bust cap of a blown ccathode tube
<directhex> i'm going for a walk.
<foobarry> yep its a red pixel
<foobarry> a leap second is coming june 30th
<foobarry> last one broke some stuff
<foobarry> 3yr ago
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Sometimes a pixel can become stuck (depending on the exact monitor tech). If you do a quick web search, you can find gifs/vids to "unstick" them. I've had mixed success.
<foobarry> thanks TwistedLucidity i tried one
<foobarry> might leave it running when i leave the office
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Well....it'll probably break more this time as MS is dealing with it *totally differently* to everyone else
<TwistedLucidity> foobarry: Have to leave them running for hours
<foobarry> patch via DLC?
<Myrtti> I wish there was a video/song for stuck speakers
<TwistedLucidity> Myrtti: Metallica, turned to 11. Once the speakers explode, now you have an excuse to buy new speakers.
<Myrtti> the problem is that the speaker is kinda built in
<Myrtti> into this nearly unserviceable laptop
<Myrtti> nearly as in Dell XPS13 9333
<TwistedLucidity> Ah
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> Sup?
<popey> Awesome things
<popey> spent 40 quid on a lens this week for my camera, really happy with it
<MooDoo> what lens popey ?
<popey> MooDoo: Canon EF 35-80mm III
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/IJsT2yw.png
<foobarry> cute, managed to extract my sleep and steps data
 * brobostigon spent 45pence on a new physics book for his kindle.
<foobarry> middle batch of data is when i lent it to mrs foobarry
<popey> you aim for 8 hours sleep?
<foobarry> and recent inactivty due to being on holiday
<foobarry> really i aim for 9 but meh
<popey> i had 5 last night
<foobarry> i've had to get up during the night multiple times every night this week except yesterday
<foobarry> which reduces quality somehwat
<popey> coffee time
<foobarry> are you maggie thatcher?
<foobarry> think of all the extra stuff i'd do with 3hrs extra per day
<bigcalm> Moar minecraft
<popey> \o/ minecraft
<bigcalm> I got minecraft running in 15.04 at last. Had to copy javaca cert file from 14.04 laptop
<popey> In a rather neat game crossover, in Minecraft Sam has been designing and constructing statues which look like his Skylanders characters
<popey> which is quite neat
<bigcalm> popey: if you want something a little different, I have a Resonant Rise server running here (installs via the AT Launcher)
<bigcalm> That does sound good
<popey> foobarry: maybe learn to be a giraffe. apparently they sleep for 30 mins at a time
<popey> TIL
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/38ly3f/does_any_animal_have_a_life_span_so_short_that_it/
<popey> oh, 30 mins a day!
<popey> MooDoo: really want a Canon EFS 60mm but they're still a bit spendy
<MooDoo> popey: i'm a nikon shooter, so i'm after a 50 or a 85mm prime lens
<foobarry> i got a cheap canon fixed lens
<foobarry> for prtorait shots
<foobarry> canon EF 50mm f/1.8II Standard Len
<shauno> I was about to say, pretty much everyone ends up with the 'nifty 50' sooner or later
<shauno> whether they want it or not.  whether they have a camera or not.  it just seems to appear everywhere
<foobarry> i have the stock zoom lens 28-200 maybe
<foobarry> i mean the stock zoom, and a 28-200 sigma i think it is
<popey> dug mine out because I got complaints from wifey that I have mostly been taking photos with my phone
<popey> also, holiday soon, so want to take it with me
<foobarry> some of the best holiday shots i took on my phone
<foobarry> especialyl panoramas
<mapps> It has emerged that the Alton Towers Resort has created a game in which players have to prevent The Smiler rollercoaster from crashing.
<mapps> The game, which is free to download on the app store, has now been pulled by bosses following Tuesday's horror smash.
<mapps> must wish they hadnt done that
<shauno> ouch
<shauno> "live scenes from new york" is a great example of that
<mapps> intially it said someone lost a leg..but now not really heard much about it
<shauno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Scenes_from_New_York  2nd para   heh
<foobarry> they were on a first date
<mapps> grmpf had no coice but to reboot
<mapps> stupid windows 8 basically BSODd
<foobarry> yesterday windows wiped a file i had written in notepad
<foobarry> wrote it, saved it, put on standby. didn't resume (black screen), powered off/on and opened file ....blank 507 bytes
<bashrc_> feature
<mapps> =
<mapps> =[
<TwistedLucidity> |=[]=|    <- Badly drawn Tie Fighter
<TwistedLucidity> And with that, have a good w/end
<bigcalm> [x] stay on target
<foobarry> luke, you've turned off your satnav, is everything ok?
<popey> "Use the A4, Luke!"
<DJones> One for knightwise http://slashdot.org/story/15/06/05/1757207/stormtrooper-arrested?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
<DJones> Don't do it
<shauno> nah.  do it!  celebrate living in the land of the free.  rather than america  lol
<mapps> this aquarius is ok
<zmoylan-pi> the land of the free... with the largest prison population...
<mapps> ;]
<SuperEngineer> zmoylan-pi, "largest prison population"? those obese prisoners get everywhere, huh ;)
<DJones> shauno: You just want to get knightwise shot
<zmoylan-pi> on plus side, you can reduce number of iron bars in windows, probably a big saving...
<Myrtti> Prison Architect
<zmoylan-pi> making a prison to hold in the worlds greatest escaper.  coming soon on steam... :-)
<Myrtti> The Escapist
<daftykins> no diddle dan :O
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-06
<tiggerpaws> test
<daftykins> test failed
<tiggerpaws> burrrp
<tiggerpaws> HA HA!
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<brobostigon> morning bigcalm
<brobostigon> beer and music fest at my local today, definatly worth a visit methinks.
<penguin42> well, there's beer and music fest at my local park over the road - about 20k people and I can hear about the low 1khz of it
<bigcalm> intrbiz: are you around for some switch support? :)
 * popey lights the bbq
<bigcalm> Relight my fire
<MartijnVdS> If you're waiting for food from the bbq, are you in a bbqq?
<bigcalm> kthxbi
<bigcalm> Finally got into the switch via console, then ssh and now web
<bigcalm> That was painful
<MartijnVdS> what kind of switch?
<bigcalm> 3com 4500
<bigcalm> intrbiz has said that it's possible to put the 5500 firmware on to it. Now found anything online saying the same though
<MartijnVdS> We're getting a CRS1009-1S-1S+ for the office :)
<MartijnVdS> And as we're a small company I've been tasked with configuring the thing :)
<MartijnVdS> ccr1009*
<MartijnVdS> http://routerboard.com/CCR1009-8G-1S-1Splus
<bigcalm> Very nice
<penguin42> oh neat, not actually come across anything with the Tilera in
 * bigcalm wanders off for tea and cake
 * popey is full of bbq
 * penguin42 offers popey a waffer thin mint
<bujji> why linked file default 777 permissions assiged..if i try to change permissions why is  no changing??
<bujji> popey:hello
<daftykins> you should not be using 777
<daftykins> what file system is it on?
<daftykins> must be the way i speak :>
<popey> :)
 * bigcalm is full of tesco healthy living sausages
<Laney> ooer
<bigcalm> They are quite dull, but filling
<penguin42> what makes them healthy living?
<bigcalm> Less fat I think
 * daftykins looks around for diddledan
<bigcalm> Fewer tasty molecules
<daftykins> shauno: did you kill 'im?
<bigcalm> Now I have a sausage headache :(
<daftykins> hehe
<popey> a what
<penguin42> bigcalm: Would icecream induced brain freeze counteract that?
<bigcalm> penguin42: I would be happy to find out, but lack ice cream
<bigcalm> Do I really want to go to Waitrose right now?
<penguin42> they probably sell ice cream
<popey> starting to regret running autopilot tests on my home server
<popey> kinda heard the nokia tune enough now
<popey> over and over
<penguin42> unplug the speaker?
<popey> on a phone.
<popey> hmm, can probably silence it
<penguin42> why do autopilot tests ring your phone?
<daftykins> ooh you reminded me i bought discounted white Wall's Magnums!
<daftykins> \o/
<penguin42> yeh I can see why those would be discounted, the best bit about a magnum is the chocolate outside
<daftykins> ah i love it all
<daftykins> bujji: so, file system? why 777?
<bujji> daftykins:yes:))
<bujji> for sym link
<daftykins> i don't think being a symlink has anything to do with ever requiring 777
<penguin42> is this the permissions on the symlink itself rather than the thing it points to?
<bujji> bydefault umask will asign permissions right.
<bujji> permissions on the sym link itself
<penguin42> yeh, I seem to remember perms on a symlink are a bit special but can't remember the detail about it
<daftykins> you said permissions weren't changing, so what was the target and which file system was it on?
<bujji> yes its not changing ...
<bujji> by using chmod..
<bujji> daftykins:i am on ext4 file system.))
<daftykins> show an ls -al of the file path, what you're trying to run
<daftykins> in a pastebin
<bujji> okey
<popey> lulz
<bujji> daftykins:hello again.
<daftykins> o/
<bujji> daftykins:yes
<bujji> daftykins:i want to know how 777 perm's assign for sym link...why its not changing.
<Flashtek> symlinks are just a pointer
<Flashtek> the actual permissions are enforced by the 'remote' permissions
<penguin42> Flashtek: I seem to remember there were some setups that could do perms on the link as well, but I can't remember the details
<Flashtek> sticky etc?
<bujji> penguin42:hm..yes
<daftykins> well the information i requested would still be useful
<daftykins> but nevermind, taking too long :)
<bujji> Flashtek: enforced by the 'remote' permissions ??
<daftykins> the target file
<bujji> o/
<daftykins> wow your connection is bad
<bujji> yes))
<bujji> daftykins:do we have any software for linux like voice based command passing??
<daftykins> please direct your questions to the channel, not individual users
<daftykins> also bear in mind #ubuntu is the main support channel, you'll get more answers there
<bujji> okey  sure
<bujji> what is the first "0" represents in umask "0022"
<penguin42> bujji: There are a few specials that you dont see much of - suid, sgid and the stucky bit
<penguin42> sticky
<ball> Is there a font for Ubuntu that can render IBM code page 437? I've been sent something with line drawings in it. :-/
<penguin42> oh probably
<penguin42> ball: I'm not sure, but maybe fonts-3270 would have the right set, but there's probably something simpler
<ball> penguin42: Thanks, I'll have a look.
#ubuntu-uk 2015-06-07
<mapps> aquarius isnt bad
<mapps> on ep8/13;]
<ball> Matel Aquarius?
<penguin42> haha
<mapps> ne
<mapps> the tv show=]
<ball> mapps: I haven't seen (or heard of) it.
<mapps> hm
<mapps> check imdb;p
<daftykins> mornin'
<mapps> mornin daftykins , just wakeup?
<daftykins> newp
<daftykins> just sat on the sofa
<mapps> :D
<mapps> what u watching?
<mapps> im on e9 of aquarius now yay was on e2 today been atchin it all night
<mapps> 13 eps will have it done by monday
<daftykins> just got the lengthy headphones plugged into the amp with some music on from the HTPC at the mo
<ball> I need to buy a new telly before I think about an HTPC
<ball> Mine's ...unwell.
<mapps> :(
<mapps> ive got a 44" asung full d does the job i use a sumvision cyclone micro 3 to play my media fils
<mapps> whats your htpc daftykins
<daftykins> well i have an ancient atom + ion 1 nettop by ASRock, but i've been recently playing with... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/87pjdo1y2ipaoge/AADHn4GFQCQiihkHql-AeR0sa?dl=0
<daftykins> wifi can't handle my content though :)
<mapps> 180p?
<mapps> 1080
<daftykins> of course
<daftykins> it's more my router + placement than wifi tech not handling the content, mind you
<daftykins> my proper HTPC is wired :> as it should be
 * ball sighs
<daftykins> hmm?
<daftykins> still can't read that thing?
<ball> I should probably drop some Cat5e but it's such a hassle.
<daftykins> 6 :)
<daftykins> i loved it, as usual had my place all networked way before i had a net connection sorted
<ball> I suppose I could go into the cupboard and up to the attic that way.
<ball> ...but then I'll have to find a way to route the cable down into the kitchen where the router lives.
<daftykins> kitchen O_O
<daftykins> put a fresh phone line, if xDSL, somewhere else? :D
<ball> daftykins: I suppose I could put up a shelf in the garage and put all the networky stuff out there.
<daftykins> anywhere that's nice an' cool :)
<ball> daftykins: Everywhere's cool in the winter. The garage shouldn't get too hot in summer because it's at least in the shade.
<ball> -20C for days on end.
 * ball shudders
<daftykins> hehe
<ball> I'm getting too old for these winters.
<ball> ...but I don't have the luxury of moving elsewhere.
<daftykins> what neck of the woods did you end up in again?
<ball> daftykins: Illinois, USA
<ball> Oh well. I should go and watch a Coursera lecture or something.
<ball> I hope everyone has a good morning.
<daftykins> and you sir o/
<ball> Thanks
<ball> I said that and then got into a conversation in ##electronics
<ball> I'm trying to find a 7V battery. :-)
<daftykins> ooh
<daftykins> could be fun
<ball> Someone found a mammoth 7.5V battery that's for electric fences. Think I'll pass on that one. :-D
<daftykins> whoa i wonder what those look like
<ball> A bit like a small bucket.
<ball> I think I may use a six-cell AAA holder and NiMH cells.
<ball> That's 7.2V and will be less unweildy.
<daftykins> NiMH always reminds me of the rats of Nimh
 * ball nods
<daftykins> ok i must run, cya \o
<ball> Goodbye!
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> Anybody here got Netflix working in Chromium?
<bigcalm> Or do I have to install chrome?
 * bigcalm installs chrome and gets on with his life
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bigcalm> Afternoon
<brobostigon> hi bigcalm
<popey> bigcalm: yes, needs chrome
<bigcalm> tum te tum
<bigcalm> What's good to watch on Netflix?
 * penguin42 doesn't have this new fangled tech
<zmoylan-pi> not as good as a 14" portable telly with bunny ears in the 80s with 8bit computer plugged into it... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> the hammer horror and sci fi flick seasons on bbc2 and c4...
<penguin42> The Freeview 'Horror' channel is particularly bad
<shauno> meh, you can keep channel36, I've got my amiga doing hdmi now :)
<penguin42> haha
<zmoylan-pi> still rendering babylon5? :-P
<shauno> I'd be impressed if they could get it do genlock on hd720; but probably not entirely surprised.  just impressed
<zmoylan-pi> amiga still has a lot of fans as it was just so far ahead
<shauno> I dunno.  it's mostly just stupid now.  the video card in my amiga is newer than the one in my mac
<shauno> it cracks me up that there's still people designing, building & selling new hardware for it
<penguin42> yeh odd isn't it
<zmoylan-pi> where there's geeks there's brass :-)
<penguin42> or more normally copper and silicon
<zmoylan-pi> hey, in some of the 70s and 80s ancient systems there was gold
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Hey a Pentium Pro from ~2000 has enough gold to make it worth extracting
<shauno> in ~2000 you probably could have panned for gold on my bedroom floor :/
<shauno> luckily I don't quite have the elephant graveyard thing going on anymore
<penguin42> ahem, I still do :-)
<penguin42> shauno: Can't offer you a Sun 3/60 can I ?
<shauno> I move too often.  things just disapppear
<penguin42> nod
 * zmoylan-pi waits for someone to admit using a vax just as a warm spot for their cat... :-D
 * penguin42 doesn't have a cat (or a vax)
<zmoylan-pi> but have an above average amount of penguins? :-)
<penguin42> maybe....
<shauno> never really got into unix boxes.  when you say vax, I just picture a henry-style vacuum.  which shouldn't be applied to cats I guess.
 * penguin42 was a bit late for vaxen
<zmoylan-pi> my father used a nilfisk hoover on the cat who had a horrible skin condition at the time to stop it spreading.  did leave the cat with a slight /impression/ of the hoover afterwards though...
<penguin42> haha
<daftykins> shauno: you killed elepehants :(
<zmoylan-pi> years later she was still pushing the hoover down stairs to eliminate her oppressor...
<daftykins> so a drastic vacuum sucking to the cat's skin prevented it from spreading?
<shauno> oh I killed everything.  the interesting bits are always on the inside.  if I'd been a med student I would have been jack the ripper.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> so what happened to dan?
<zmoylan-pi> there was some tick in the scales of skin coming off, so hoovering off the dead skin meant it healed in 2 weeks instead of pills for months. not sure the cat appreciate the quick cure...
<daftykins> ah wow
<shauno> he wdan turned out to be more interesting on the inside ;)
<daftykins> how did your dad know?
<zmoylan-pi> he'd dealt with a lot of cats with this condition as it was common in our town at the time
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> somewhere was a crashed UFO with the cause
<zmoylan-pi> i think it was just stray cats with the tick fighting domestic cats spreading it
<MartijnVdS> tick fighting?
<penguin42> better than stick fighting
<Azelphur> Anyone know of a nice piece of software for browsing games with a 10ft interface and controller support?
<MartijnVdS> steam
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: not sure if I could use steam with emulated games and such? plus internet connectivity is somewhat of an issue
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: I think you can put custom links to games in steam, and it'll just run the program for you
<Azelphur> yea I think you can too, but I'm sure I've seen software dedicated to this whole emulator thing.
<daftykins> hrmm yeah what's the one a mate uses
<daftykins> lets see
<daftykins> Azelphur: how about that ROM collection browser thing?
<daftykins> might've been Pi only, not sure
<Azelphur> I found Emulation Station, it looks really good :)
<popey> speaking of which
<popey> I'm using emulation station on a pi 2
<popey> works nicely
<popey> decided to put all the games on my server, and mount that over the /home/pi/retropie/roms dir
<popey> so I can have more than one and keep roms in one place and not have to load up the pi with stuff
<Azelphur> Yea I'm certainly liking it, I'm gonna be using it at the national autistic society, I think this'll score me some points
<popey> its really nicely done
<popey> only shows emulators in the list if it finds roms
<popey> which surprised me, but makes sense.
<Azelphur> nice :)
<Myrtti> I ♥ Dell's Twitter support. That is all.
<Azelphur> bought 4 xbox controllers, setting it up so that the xbox button kills the emulator which returns you to game selection, which is controlled by the xbox controller
<Azelphur> got wiimotes hooked up for wii games, xbox for everything else
<popey> sweet
<directhex> not 4 stream controllers? :o
<bigcalm> directhex: were you going to buy one no matter the cost?
<directhex> bigcalm: i've already preordered, at game in town
<directhex> http://www.game.co.uk/en/hardware/steam/?merchname=hubsteam-_-controller-_-HardwareBundles
<bigcalm> Steam link and controller for under 100 quid
<bigcalm> I think I just might
<bigcalm> How well do they work with enternet over power?
<bigcalm> That is, what sort of bandwidth does steam streaming need?
<directhex> no idea! fine, i'd guess. latency is the main problem
<bigcalm> I'll pre-order once I've been paid (in 3 days)
<bigcalm> Hope I remember to
<Azelphur> popey: I'm having a fun idea for emulation station, if I create a custom login session that launches just emulation station, and then set my wallpaper to a funky "loading screen" - things would look way cooler.
<directhex> you need framebuffer handover, so you get the same logo from kernel boot to app load!
<daftykins> diddledan: there you are! i thought shauno had killed you and hidden the body
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> I'm in Wales
<daftykins> on hols?
<diddledan> sheeps eat the internets here
<diddledan> yeah
<daftykins> tasty packets
<shauno> to be fair, wales probably isn't a bad spot to hide the body
<daftykins> mmm, plenty of valleys to get lost in so i hear
<penguin42> not shauno the sheep
<daftykins> :O
<zmoylan-pi> no no it's a modification of using pigeons for internet, white sheep for 0's black sheep for 1's...
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Hmm, have you seen the RFC on ultra slow speed networking?
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1217
<zmoylan-pi> that might work better than sheep, my system keeps going to sleep tracking the sheep packets...
<diddledan> the problem with sheep-0based communications is the sheeps keep jumping out of the field (cable)
<penguin42> diddledan: Fortunately you can keep them in line with a data orientation guide
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: you should write that one up as an RFC
<diddledan> sheep networking must be very power efficient though if it causes random sleeps
<zmoylan-pi> that and it looks like the cloud with all those sheep streaming past
<daftykins> wake on LAN could be a remote shock collar
<penguin42> of course the whole thing could be implemented in an open mint sauce library
 * daftykins gasps
<zmoylan-pi> firewalls would become firefences...
<zmoylan-pi> sysadmins would be shepherds...
 * penguin42 didn't think shepherds were that drunk
<daftykins> it would rule out users at last!
<zmoylan-pi> shepherds aren't allowed to drink and drive either :-)
<bigcalm> Caved in and pre-ordered http://www.game.co.uk/en/steam-link-with-steam-controller-and-20-steam-wallet-top-up-bundle-only-at-game-644059
<daftykins> yay early adopting ;)
<bigcalm> I have a long history of impulse buyings
<bigcalm> 100 notes isn't my worst mistake to date
<daftykins> :D
<bigcalm> I'm wondering about the controller, but the link box will be useful
<m0nkey_> i preordered the steam controller
<bigcalm> Proved that I can connect Linux and Windows machines to my home server via openvpn. I'm going to throw it at the office network tomorrow. Only unknown is our remote workers with Macs
<bigcalm> I assume that they will have no trouble connecting
<bigcalm> Well, the technically minded one anyway
<m0nkey_> bigcalm, you have Viscosity (paid) or Tunnelblick (free) for Mac
<m0nkey_> Viscosity if your Mac users are casuals
<daftykins> bigcalm: i have a Mavericks VM if you'd like a test run
<bigcalm> daftykins: I would actually, thanks
<intrbiz> bigcalm: openvpn works fine on Macs
<bigcalm> Well, there's the proof needed
<daftykins> hehe
<bigcalm> What I need to work out is if I want to tunnel or bridge
<intrbiz> bigcalm: IIRC its fairly easy to build tunnellbick config bundles
<intrbiz> bigcalm: you want tunnel
<bigcalm> intrbiz: I think I'll let Nicholas sort that out and then pass it to other Mac users ;)
<bigcalm> intrbiz: Okay, tunnel is the default from the howto I followed
<intrbiz> bigcalm: yes, bridge is only needed for certain niche usecases
<bigcalm> intrbiz: other thing is, do I want to leave the IP allocation at 10.8.0.0/24 or change it 192.168.42.0/24 (what the office vlan will be on)?
<bigcalm> intrbiz: have you tried either/both bits of the cable I swapped with you?
<daftykins> i think you'd want to put VPN clients on their own subnet
<bigcalm> intrbiz: and did I miss much after leaving the social on Friday?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: VPN clients need to be on their own network, other wise you can't route them
<intrbiz> bigcalm: didn't miss anything
<bigcalm> daftykins: okay. Looks like I can push routes from the server side over to clients
<daftykins> yeah they'd get routes on connection
<daftykins> inherited routes i think they call it
<intrbiz> bigcalm: you can also use CCD to add routes to the local machine should you wish to allow the office to access something on the otherside of a client
<bigcalm> So requests to 192.168.42.0/24 will be sent to 10.8.0.1?
<daftykins> if that's the gateway for that subnet ja
<intrbiz> bigcalm: if 10.8.0.1 is the OpenVPN server, yes
<bigcalm> intrbiz: yeah, I've been reading about that. Not sure what use case there will be for the office side to directly connect to clients
<daftykins> well you need two-way awareness for most communication to work of course
<daftykins> e.g. a host on the work side needs to know the VPN subnet is available via the OpenVPN server, to reach clients in order to respond to a ping test
<blizzard> Hia, I'm experiencing an odd issue with my USB HDD - is this the right place to ask? It does seem to be an Ubuntu specific problem.
<bigcalm> !ask | blizzard
<lubotu3> blizzard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> fire away, blizzard
<intrbiz> daftykins: the default gateway of the hosts on the work network needs to know how to route traffic to the VPN, not the actual hosts
<daftykins> yeah true
<bigcalm> intrbiz: when I got the vpn working at home this morning, I almost drove to the office to set things up there
<bigcalm> Thankfully I wasn't a fool to myself for a change
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i too have learnt that lesson the hard way
<intrbiz> daftykins: :)
<daftykins> intrbiz: just obviously it gets its' routes from said box
<daftykins> i went to replace a CMOS battery the other day and ended up having to do a whole motherboard swap =|
<bigcalm> Ouch
<daftykins> swapped the battery over, machine would not POST again no matter what i did
<bigcalm> Battery upside down?
<daftykins> nah
<intrbiz> daftykins: well id you do try to extract the battery with a sledgehammer.......
<daftykins> prior to replacing it, if it lost mains it wasn't POSTing again unless i used the jumper
<daftykins> to reset ofc
<bigcalm> intrbiz: do either part of my console cable work with your switch?
<daftykins> blizzard: so... what's up?
<foobarry> hey guys
<blizzard> Thanks, I have recently purchased a USB 3 hard drive. I have just over 200GB of data to transfer across so I tried plugging it into the USB 3 port on the back of my PC to find that I get a transfer speed of 1.8Mb/s. I also tried in a USB 2 port and got just over 30Mb/s which dropped by about 0.5Mb/s every second until it reached 1.8Mb/s again. The drive is formatted using NFTS as I need to be able to access these files on a Windows PC
<blizzard> later.
<bigcalm> intrbiz: I blogged my numpty guide to getting the switch working: http://www.myrant.net/2015/06/06/basic-set-up-of-a-3com-4500-managed-network-switch/
<foobarry> found a new twitter app today..is great
<foobarry> no ads or junk
<foobarry> lots of features
<foobarry> its called twidere
<foobarry> (android)
<daftykins> blizzard: what's the target data? testing a single large file would be the best speed test
<bigcalm> blizzard: I'm not saying that it isn't, but what makes you say that it's an Ubuntu specific issue?
<bigcalm> blizzard: also, what's the read speed of the source drive?
<blizzard> daftykins: I tried using a single 100GB file to test and encountered the same problem.
<daftykins> also those units are megabits per second which isn't the correct choice for a disk transfer
<daftykins> blizzard: which OS created the NTFS volume?
<daftykins> does a Windows system function better with this same drive?
<blizzard> The drive was formatted in Windows and has the advertised speeds on a Windows machine.
<daftykins> ok mix it up by trying some other file systems and cluster sizes
<intrbiz> bigcalm: cool
<daftykins> exFAT would also be a good choice for a disk being shared between OSs
<blizzard> daftykins: I'll give exFAT a go - I shall report back ^^
<intrbiz> bigcalm: FYI I get no luck with that USB-Serial adapter
<blizzard> Ok, so "sudo mkfs.exfat /dev/sda1" fails with "sudo: mkfs.exfat: command not found"
<bigcalm> intrbiz: either part?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: tried the USB-Serial adapter with the 3com cable, no joy
<bigcalm> Poo
<intrbiz> bigcalm: the adapter isn't even detected on my chromebook, I get no data on my desktop
<bigcalm> Weird
<bigcalm> It was on my workstation and laptop
<bigcalm> I have the switch set-up to accept SSH and web now. So can bring your cables back to you tomorrow
<intrbiz> I'll bring it along tomorrow and you can see if you get any luck with it + the cable you have
<daftykins> blizzard: make it from Windows
<bigcalm> Oh, okay, thanks
<intrbiz> bigcalm: I'm also fairly certain that the older 3coms use a different RJ45 pinout to Cisco (and I think the new 3com / HP kit) :(
<bigcalm> blizzard: do you have `exfat-utils` installed?
<bigcalm> intrbiz: so that cable might work with a modern 3com/HP switch?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: possibly, it'll work with a cisco switch
<intrbiz> bigcalm: should you ever need to
<bigcalm> Right
<blizzard> bigcalm: I thought I did but obviously not - I've returned to Ubuntu after a long time with Windows so I'm still getting used to things again
<bigcalm> Welcome back :)
<blizzard> bigcalm: Thanks! :) The drive is now formatted and I'm going to give the copy another try
<bigcalm> blizzard: good luck
<daftykins> i still think it's a mistake creating exFAT on that side when wanting to mix usage, but ah well we'll see
<blizzard> The speed started great! ~100MB/s Now it's dropped very fast to <10MB/s :(
<daftykins> if there are multiple ports for USB 3, try another
<blizzard> This is with the 100GB test file
<daftykins> also disable any bluetooth you might have, as apparently they interfere
<blizzard> daftykins: I don't have bluetooth - I'll try the other port ^^
<blizzard> I'm having the same problem on the other port :/
<daftykins> what's the USB controller in this machine? i noticed a bit ago that true intel chipset USB 3 gets far better speeds than the Fresco Logic / Renesas controller in my Asus
<blizzard> It's a VIA Chipset - how would I find out the model number?
<intrbiz> got a renesas uPD720202 controller in this box, get no issue hitting decent speeds with my USB3 HDD
<intrbiz> blizzard: lspci -v or lscpi -vv
<daftykins> yes but shockingly enough chips are implemented in different ways (:
<Sebsebsebb> Hi
<daftykins> evening
 * bigcalm breaks the warranty seal on this 2006 network switch
<Sebsebsebb> If you but a computer from us and put Linux on it, you will probably break the warranty depending on manufacturer. Yes I have had that kind of chat today with people from a company, and I am thinking if I should even care about the warranty or not really
<blizzard> Here is the result from lspci -vv - I can't make head nor tail of this :( http://pastebin.com/tzfnduAW
<Sebsebsebb> Buy a above
<intrbiz> gets 90MiB/s off USB3 HDD
<bigcalm> I can't decide if there is more or less gubbins inside this network switch than I expected
<Sebsebsebb> I guess warranty is useless anyway unless up for sending off somewhere if breaks enough
<intrbiz> Sebsebsebb: not uncommon to remove HDD when sending off for repair
<Sebsebsebb> Yeah some do trucks
<Sebsebsebb> Like putting the defsultb windows hard dusk back in
<Azelphur> Can anyone who's a bit more wizard than me confirm that when you're writing a wrapper shell script that passes all arguments to another program, you'd use "$@" and not $@ ? (like this https://github.com/Azelphur/pcsx2/blob/master/bin/PCSX2-linux.sh#L73 )
<Sebsebsebb> Tricks above
<Azelphur> And if there would be any unforseen consequences in changing $@ to "$@"
<intrbiz> Azelphur: "$@" will essentially "" quote each element of $@
<Azelphur> I see, interesting
<intrbiz> Azelphur: you'd use "$@" in  a wrapper script, to avoice spaces in arguments breaking what you invoke
<intrbiz> s/avoice/avoid/
<Azelphur> yup, good I'm getting it right then :)
<Sebsebsebb> A seller I been in contact with today someone from that suggested I contacted manufacture about Linux and warranty, but I guess not much point really
<daftykins> Sebsebsebb: why did you need to get in touch about warranty? what happened?
<Sebsebsebb> Nothing just decideing on what lap tois to buy soo
<blizzard> Is it possible the drive write speed is actually really slow and the high speeds I see are just some kind of buffer?
<daftykins> well all disks have cache
<Sebsebsebb> Although it seems with ho your indeed on your own when got Linux on there
<Sebsebsebb> probably for others like acer and asus to
<Sebsebsebb> Hp above
<Sebsebsebb> They all just support  Windows really, even the ones who pretend to like Linux or well to some extent such as HP and Dell
<intrbiz> blizzard: how fast is the driver under windows?
<blizzard> intrbiz: Around 100MB/s
<intrbiz> blizzard: sustained
<Sebsebsebb> So is uefu pretty much a non issue now with most distros? Dual booting with windows or multi booting with windows and a few distros even?
<Sebsebsebb> U EFI
<blizzard> intrbiz: It's usually between 80MB/s and 100MB/s
<Azelphur> This is why I love open source stuff, people say nobody ever goes into the code. Started using PCSX2 less than 2 hours ago and my patch is already in master
<blizzard> Trying to mount the source HDD and getting this error now http://pastebin.com/mqQ0fGqn
<daftykins> Sebsebsebb: it's been easy for ages yeah, but you need to have some knowledge in mind to make it easy
<intrbiz> blizzard: ok, that would suggest the drive is fine, and the issues are Linux driver related
<blizzard> intrbiz: ok, is there any fix? I heard something about mounting the drive async but I have no idea how or what it really means
<Sebsebsebb> daftykins Even after reading this blog post about it from Mageia's blog
<Sebsebsebb> I am hmmm about it
<daftykins> *cough* we were at that understanding earlier, intrbiz ;)
<intrbiz> blizzard: are you copying NTFS to USB HDD from linux?
<Sebsebsebb> Since not got any experience with UEFI
<daftykins> Sebsebsebb: what about the actual EFI factoid link?
<daftykins> !efi
<lubotu3> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> it is very simple to boot windows 8, resize your C: from inside Windows to make space for ubuntu, boot ubuntu from flash drive - then install beside
<blizzard> intrbiz: Yeah, the source drive is NTFS
<intrbiz> Sebsebsebb: it's irrelevant what yours, mine, or most other peoples thoughts on EFI are, its a reality
<daftykins> i thought you just redid it to exFAT? :>
<blizzard> daftykins: the external drive is exFAT, the internal drive is NTFS#
<daftykins> ah that kind of source drive
<intrbiz> blizzard: have you tested how fast it is to copy the NTFS source drive to something else?
<Sebsebsebb> Intrbiz yeah but I am in the verge have having two new computers sent to me, one is for someone else, but yes the idea is to dual boy them at learnt windows and Linux
<blizzard> intrbiz: I'll give that a go now
<Sebsebsebb> Might even try multi booting with more than one disttro on mine if u EFI doesn't cause to ,many problems
<Sebsebsebb> So things need to work and then :)
<blizzard> intrbiz: You may be on to something! From one internal NTFS drive to another, the speed was a blistering 1MB/s
<intrbiz> blizzard: righty, NTFS-3G does have some known performance problems, but 1MB/s seems rather slow
<intrbiz> blizzard: are you able to copy what you want from Windows?
<bigcalm> Time to fix a large G&T for the returning wife
<blizzard> I can copy the stuff from Windows but I'm stuck with 20MB/s because Windows has stopped recognising the USB3 chipset completely
<daftykins> o0
<intrbiz> blizzard: ah, not having much luck
<daftykins> it... has? in what way? flagged up in device manager with issues?
<blizzard> It doesn't even show up in device manager
<daftykins> laptop?
<daftykins> time to pull the mains and battery
<blizzard> I'm on a desktop
<daftykins> mains pull is always good to reset USB controllers
<blizzard> Shut down first or just kill it?
<daftykins> yeah safe shutdown
<blizzard> I'll be back shortly - I'll just see if it fixes anything
<intrbiz> ah, lights out cards allow one to be so lazy
<bigcalm> intrbiz:  Finally sorted out the routing that I wanted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11634762/
<bigcalm> I'm even connecting to my irssi proxy via the tunnel rather than internal network :)
<intrbiz> bigcalm: cool :)
<intrbiz> bigcalm: out of interest what is the value of 'server' in your openvpn server config?
<intrbiz> bigcalm: are you using tls-auth on your openvpn server?
<bigcalm> I don't think that I changed the default config for server
<bigcalm> server 192.168.81.0 255.255.255.0
<bigcalm> So I did change the default, just couldn't remember the settings :)
<intrbiz> bigcalm: you might want to add 'topology                subnet' to your server cfg, reccomened for new installs
<bigcalm> What does that do?
<blizzard> Hia, I have returned with a fully working USB 3 chipset - thanks for the tip!
<daftykins> blizzard: power pull worked huh?
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> cheapest fix
<blizzard> daftykins: Yup! I have now copied everything across - Strangely enough, when I was shutting down, the system hung telling me that lsusb was delaying shutdown or something so I ended up hitting the reset switch anyway :P
<intrbiz> bigcalm: it uses a normal subnet topology rather than putting each client in a /30 subnet
<bigcalm> Ah, okay. I'll look at that tomorrow
<bigcalm> Thanks
<daftykins> www.twitch.tv/daftpunkle
<daftykins> Dying Light xbox one intro
<directhex> i should have played splatoon this evening.
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-06
<mapps> yooo
<mapps> anyone watch american grit?
<mapps> memrise is cool
<knightwise> morning everyone
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> morning MooDoo
 * knightwise is looking for an IP camera
<knightwise> trying to decide to go with foscam or Dlink
<dwatkins> checl behind the fridge
<knightwise> haha :)
<knightwise> they do say foscam models are a bit more "open"
<dwatkins> I'd like to get an IP camera, but I'm tempted to just set up a Raspberry Pi instead.
<dwatkins> I found a nice description of how to fit a model A with a camera into a fake camera housing.
<knightwise> dwatkins: true. But the one thing I have to do then is forward ports and stuff
<dwatkins> true, unless you could have it stream to some external site/service, or even to youtube
<knightwise> + I would like to pan and tilt the device too
<davmor2> Morning all
<knightwise> morning davmor2
<diplo> Afternoon all :)
<MooDoo> howdy davmor2 knightwise diplo
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka 'ow am ya
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thank God It’s Monday Day, and happy Gardening Exercise Day! 😃
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dwatkins> allo allo
<brobostigon> ello ello dwatkins
<MooDoo> davmor2: fedup.com but ok, must be the monday blues lol
<davmor2> MooDoo: there's your problem fedup doesn't work ubuntu you need apt or snappy
<dwatkins> is it just me, or does having the same SSID throughout a big house result in problems moving between access points unless you pay for enterprise-level kit?
<MooDoo> davmor2: smart arse lol
<davmor2> dwatkins: there is a way to do it you effectively turn one of the routers into a repeater then the keys become share don't ask me more I can't remember that far back :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<davmor2> JamesTait: anything by savage garden :D
<dwatkins> thanks davmor2 - I'll look into it
<knightwise> dwatkins: I do the same thing with my SSD and have never had issues
<popey> Any openwrt experts about? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17059650/ - I want to allow 10.0.0.0/24 to _only_ access 192.168.1.1, but not any other devices on the 192.168.1.0/24 network. What's the easiest way to do that?
<Wobbo> Chrome, well, this problem I had before, it is absurd heavy for my GPU. Any tips?
<popey> wat?
<Wobbo> To make sure that Chrome is not using so much CPU. If I open the same pages in Firefox it only uses 10% instead of 99%.
<bigcalm> I like the ASCII art :)
<diddledan> popey: I know how to do it with plain iptables rules, but unsure about how to do it with openwrt's config files
<popey> diddledan: i think i can put custom iptables rules in the custom part of the firewall config, so that might do :)
<diddledan> ok, in that case then I'll write a couple of iptables rules for you. give me a mo
<popey> ta
<popey> no hurry
<diddledan> popey: try https://paste.ubuntu.com/17060034/
<popey> ta, will try in a bit once lunch is consumed :)
<diddledan> mmm, food :-p
<diddledan> I just fini mine
<bittin> i just woke up :p
<diddledan> bittin: that too :-p
<popey> diddledan: worked a treat, thanks
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> it's ubuntu-related kinda; MS have published a small rundown of how WSL (Bash on Ubuntu on Windows) works under-the-hood - it's interesting on a technical level even if you don't like the concept https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/05/23/pico-process-overview/
<popey> oh neat
<diddledan> I think it's a fascinating and awesome piece of tech
<diddledan> as I say, even if you don't like MS on some level or you don't like to see Ubuntu running on Windows it's still technically interesting
<diddledan> I personally don't like the MS bashing that the wider ecosystem engages with
<diddledan> they've done some bad things, sure, but that was over a decade ago
<diddledan> interesting things are interesting no matter what the backstory
<marxjohnson> I've got an X server which is displaying  a chrome browser window.  Is there a way i can get the pid of the chrome process when all I know is the number of the X display that it's on?
<marxjohnson> only using the CLI
<popey> marxjohnson: "pidof chrome" no use?
<popey> marxjohnson: also, pstree can help
<Switches> I really need to read thing's, rather than glance at them..
<marxjohnson> popey: I need to know specifically which process is related to which display - I might have another job running with another instance on a different display, which i don't want to kill
<marxjohnson> (i want to know the pid so I can kill it)
<marxjohnson> pstree doesn't appear to show a link between chrome and the X server
<marxjohnson> ah, I might have found it another way
<diddledan> itunes has gone deadpool crazy
<Switches> It was already crazy..
<diddledan> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/XCfqpNfS/
<diddledan> and  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2BbGfY0g/
<diddledan> and another  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iYqE7MWc/
<Switches> Looks better than the Wolverine poster anyways :p
<diddledan> oh, and alien3, x-men, 127hours and batman panes here:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8zb7iTH0/
<Switches> Well he is Deadpool..
<diddledan> awesome film, aye
<Switches> If there was ever a char that got just about everywhere it would be him
<diddledan> good point
<diddledan> apparently the Zuck got haxxed: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36457190
<Switches> lol oh well
<Switches> Maybe he should pay for a bit more "security" :p
<diddledan> isn't paying for "security" equivalent to a protection racket?
<Switches> lol well I guess
<diddledan> wow, that's scathing: https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2016-June/014964.html
<popey> How do people get a pi zero on wifi?
<popey> Given it only has one usb port
<diddledan> hub?
<popey> hmmm, needs to be powered
 * popey rummages
<diddledan> I think the zero is meant for seriously-embedded though where most interfacing is via the gpio
<popey> true
<popey> got it working, yay
<popey> pi@raspberrypi:~ $
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> popey: \o/
<Azelphur> I'm having fun on eBay, I've noticed that some sellers list things with price ranges, and engage in dodgy practices to have a really low minimum price, for example cushion inserts with size options, and one of the options is "Select" to try and indicate that you're supposed to select one, rather than just hit select, but they mark the select option as 99p instead of £6
<pavlushka> \o/
<Azelphur> so I've been buying them with the "select" option and seeing what the sellers say, it's great fun to watch them squirm :P
<diddledan> haha
<diddledan> Azelphur: you're evil. in a fun way.
<Azelphur> diddledan: yea, first one claimed to be out of stock, despite the auction saying they have more than 10 in stock. Pointed that out to them and they claim to be contacting eBay, will be interesting to see in a couple days. Wonder if eBay has policies against this stuff
<diddledan> I believe they have rules about deception
<Azelphur> Aha, there is, you can report an item for "Search and browse manipulation" and offers reporting for incorrect category, etc
<popey> diddledan: related to your earlier link https://twitter.com/jpmens/status/739804826343747585
<diddledan> popey: eep
<zmoylan-pi> nice map of lightning strikes... http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10
<daftykins> yeah i got shown that a bit ago, what's neat is the kits where you can make your own detector
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: you under that clump on top of Eire?
<zmoylan-pi> nah i live in the pale... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pale
<diddledan> that's where the lightning is!
<diddledan> that's what I meant by "under the clump"
<zmoylan-pi> that's north west of me by a fair bit.  was one or two very close bits of thunder earlier...  i stayed off a nearby hill i was nearly zapped on as a kid when i went out
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> then you'd have been zzz-moylan-pi
<diddledan> zzzzap
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1b6ko1I00A
<zmoylan-pi> then i would have been a smoking pair of reinforced brogues with steel plates in the soles
<diddledan> I wear builder's boots. I'm not a builder.
<zmoylan-pi> the one time i wore shoes with no toe protection to my programming job was the day a full height server with redundant power supplies was dropped on my foot.
<diddledan> blobby nora!
<diddledan> I'm betting that smarted
<zmoylan-pi> bloody was right... managed to almost avoid it but it clipped my big toe.  lost the toe nail
<diddledan> ouch
<zmoylan-pi> still not as bad as the time a pc almost blew up in my face
<diddledan> \o/
<zmoylan-pi> thankfully adrenal glands were holding out on me and delivered about a litre of adrenalin were it was needed and i got out of the blast zone
<diddledan> haha..
<zmoylan-pi> i had my face pressed up against the power supply of pc on my desk reaching to front of the pc at back of desk (quicker for swapping cables) to press power switch. when my brain reminded me of customers comment 'pc smoked a little'
<diddledan> so it exploderised as soon as you hit the power button?
<zmoylan-pi> it did... but thankfully hanging around cats has thought me some of their ways.... ie. not been where the bad things are happening even when you were right in the middle when it started
<zmoylan-pi> i was under my desk with a heavy stool over my head when it decided to cease to be a power supply and disover its inner fragmentation grenadeiness
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> flash of flame about a metre out the vent my head was pressed against. judged by the shadows from my 'bunker'
<diddledan> wow, that would have left a bit of a suntan
<zmoylan-pi> it _did_ leave a ringing in the ears which when it subsided was replaced by the ringing of every burglar alarms as the local sub power station had tripped in sympathy
<diddledan> oh wow, that's awesome
<zmoylan-pi> it was a friday and we were next to microsoft campus so doing my thing for the linux revolution comrade :-P
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> so it's your fault that Microsoft <3 Linux!
<zmoylan-pi> i don't think they had heard of linux by that point...
<diddledan> I wonder how many people hear of "that Javascript library" and end up finding https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Weary
<diddledan> Scott Hanselman of MS says that the current trend at the corp is akin to a bunch of stormtoopers running around hoping not to hit a button that accidentally blows-up alderan: "what's this button do? oh, I just destroyed an industry."
<zmoylan-pi> so windows 10 isn't a plot to kill the pc industry?
<diddledan> no, it's purely accidental
<zmoylan-pi> they were probably just trying to blow up the planet
<diddledan> isn't that what CERN are attempting?
<diddledan> oh, maybe CERN is MS-funded?
<zmoylan-pi> no they want to create an artifical black hole that will crumple up the planet into the size of a pea.  completely the opposite of blowing up :-P
<diddledan> lmao
<daftykins> what's the main meaning behind that sensational snippet?
<diddledan> hmm?
<daftykins> what "buttons" are they supposed to have hit? :>
<diddledan> they haven't yet, that I'm aware.. they're trying not to.
<diddledan> cf: https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/DEVintersection/DEVintersection-2016/Keynote-The-State-of-NET-ASPNET-and-Open-Source-at-Microsoft-in-2016
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/arirubinstein/status/739923842441715712
<diddledan> ffs government! https://twitter.com/GLove39/status/739890682077270017
<zmoylan-pi> that arurubunstein looks very airplaney
<diddledan> it is
<zmoylan-pi> that's reassuring
<daftykins> probably only the intercom system
<zmoylan-pi> i'd hate to have to depend on a doorbell that required windows...
<zmoylan-pi> linux yes, mac yes, os/2 yes, dos yes, windows nope
<daftykins> s/windows/an OS/
<zmoylan-pi> but surely you want an iot doorbell that you can ring from across the planet!?
<zmoylan-pi> the ultimate knick knock
<diddledan> I don't trust any device unless it's hackable remotely
<zmoylan-pi> everything is hackable remotely when you learn to throw axes :-D
<daftykins> haha, i linked a client to that remote doorbell and IP camera a bit ago but he said nay based on the aesthetics of it, probably a good thing since a couple of months later the company's users had people in a test group opening the app to see video of someone elses front door view
<daftykins> front door camera facing out though, so hardly privacy violating
<zmoylan-pi> i always ring doorbells in the nude...
<daftykins> ah yeah but that's the norm over there, right? :)
<zmoylan-pi> saves your clothes getting wet in the rain
<daftykins> ugh i gotta be up in 5 hours
<zmoylan-pi> you should try and sleep
<diddledan> no, stay awake!
<zmoylan-pi> listen to some white noise or chill out music
<daftykins> did i show you guys the part-repaired iPad? :> well, one of the ones i've been doing - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zgvzjxfcel7ks2t/AADtsf9fDk21MtS4-nPy8l4fa?dl=0
<daftykins> 'tis naked!
<diddledan> omigod
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> smashing glass isn't really all that fun
<daftykins> bits... everywhere
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-07
<mapps> HI
<mapps> ;]
<diplo> Moaning all :)
<SuperMatt> morning
<diplo> How's the new job going SuperMatt ?
<popey> new job?
<SuperMatt> diplo: going well thank you
<SuperMatt> though I'm a little miffed that I can't install Linux, though I may speak to my manager about that
<SuperMatt> it's a bit odd being a linux tech that can't run raw linux
<SuperMatt> popey: I'm now working for Sky
<popey> ah, cool
<SuperMatt> I'm hoping to get close enough to the boss to take him down
<popey> in that there london?
<SuperMatt> make it look like an age thing
<SuperMatt> yeah\
<popey> enjoying it?
<SuperMatt> well... outskirts of london
<SuperMatt> only my second day thus far
<popey> i have a friend who does video edit / production for sky sports, he likes it
<popey> people seem to like working there
<SuperMatt> yeah, it's quite nice
<SuperMatt> https://goo.gl/photos/89HsAz3xAtwA2PrN7
<SuperMatt> this is my desk
<TwistedLucidity> ENHANCE!
<popey> thats not loonix
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Chocolate Ice Cream Day! 😃  🍦 🍨
<diplo> Well it may come in time SuperMatt, took years at my place too to get them to OK me running it
<popey> ooh, my son will like that
<popey> we have some chocolate ice cream in the fridge
<SuperMatt> diplo: I hope I get something soon though, because macs are maddening
<SuperMatt> no middle click paste
<SuperMatt> non-native docker
<diplo> Yeah, I've never got on with MACs, but tbh, I've not put a lot of effort in :P
<dwatkins> I always found them hard to remember as they're so long.
<TwistedLucidity> Bad-dum-tish
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQCQnARnKbc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAxY3PBsb24
<TwistedLucidity> G/F's Mac needs to go into a repair shop, I simply cannot get her WiFi to work. Really annoying.
<TwistedLucidity> Everything else in the house (TVs, xbox, phones, GNU/Linux lappys) works fine. Her Mac? Not a bit of it.
<TwistedLucidity> Probably sulking because I didn't spend the GDP of a small African nation on an Applie AirWotsit.
<SuperMatt> thing is though, if I switch to mac, I might just go with Solus
<SuperMatt> s/mac/linux
<SuperMatt> stupid brain
<TwistedLucidity> Yeah, never trust Brian
<SuperMatt> he's a bit of a loon
<foobarry> what is solus USP
<davmor2> TwistedLucidity: He's not the messiah he's a very naughty boy
<SuperMatt> foobarry: usp?
<foobarry> unique selling point
<foobarry> i looked on their site the other day, i couldn't see it
<foobarry> or even a description of what it is
<popey> SuperMatt: why solus?
<TwistedLucidity> Looks OS X-like?
<diplo> I use Budgie as my WM now :)
<popey> ahh
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SuperMatt> popey: they have cut back on a lot of what their desktop does (for now), and are also moving to a clean linux set up too, which interests me
<SuperMatt> I haven't actually used ubuntu for a couple of years now
<Switches> Solus isn't bad, but it been "reborn/reinvented" more times than anything.
<Switches> Anyone know when/if ubuntuMATE is going to get the 1.14 update?
<foobarry> elementary has been an excellent OS for productivity for last 4 yrs for me
<halt> hi all, I have a question about the local dnsmasq, few years back ubunut changed to use a local dnsmasq instead of the dhcp provided dns server, and the network config just change the dnsmasq config, at least this is the idea, since then I had nothing just trouble with with, and my question is what was the original idea, I mean the must be a reason why this was implemented apart from making every sysadmin's live a living hell
<halt> can anyone tell me what's the idea behind this ?
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<halt> Morning ? it's almost afternoon ( 20 min )
<halt> 19
<zmoylan-pi> a true geek doesn't get up until near noon... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> all that late night hacking in the dark huddled over your laptop screen with your hoodie up... at leas the daily mail tells us... :-P
<halt> yeah I know I should change work, here they expect me to show up around 9 ..
<halt> s/work/job/
<diplo> halt: Think yourself lucky, mine expects me in at 8!
<halt> I had a question "early morning" for the ones who just joined, here is it again
<halt> hi all, I have a question about the local dnsmasq, few years back Ubuntu changed to use a local dnsmasq instead of the dhcp provided dns server, and the network config just change the dnsmasq config, at least this is the idea, since then I had nothing just trouble with with, and my question is what was the original idea, I mean the must be a reason why this was implemented apart from making every sysadmin's live a living hell
<halt> diplo: what they expect and what is the reality could be different ( for some time at least )
<diplo> Yeah, sucks really. I also have issues with dnsmasq but never enough to look into it
<diplo> Will listen in with bated breath
<popey> halt: maybe you're asking in the wrong place. perhaps either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel would be better
<davmor2> halt: it is always Morning on the Interwebz
<zmoylan-pi> except april first when we all will for it to be post noon...
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: Oh come on it's the best day to be on the internet then
<zmoylan-pi> no, no it isn't... too many people trying to be funny and failing spectacularly...
<zmoylan-pi> best april fool joke is still the british spaghetti harvest and no one else has come close to that level of classic
<diddledan> +1
<diddledan> I love that people fell for it
<zmoylan-pi> and not even wikipedia for people to alter to make them believe...
<zmoylan-pi> it was on the bbc... that was all that was needed
<diddledan> owncloud seems to be trying to one-up the nextcloud gang: https://twitter.com/TheOnlyDoo/status/740115855686676480
<zmoylan-pi> and not rearranging deck chairs and humming abide with me?
<diddledan> this seems to be turning into quite a battle between "what's left" and "the new guys who are actually the original team of 'what's left'"
<diddledan> management of owncloud must be widdled (piddled?)
<diddledan> wee'd?
<diddledan> urinated?
<Laney> come on parcelforce
 * Laney sets up a giant magnet
<diddledan> Laney: shiny things?
<Laney> new phone
<diddledan> yey
<zmoylan-pi> i think the approved method is a pit outside front door covered in leaves and brances
<Laney> dropped the old one :(
<diddledan> boo
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: with sticky things in the bottom to poke holes in the driver?
<Laney> pit sounds good
 * Laney puts a sausage sandwich in it
<zmoylan-pi> no sticky things... the postal worker must be freed and released back into the wild after you liberate your parcel
<diddledan> aww, you're no fun
<zmoylan-pi> doesn't rule out filling it with leeches
<diddledan> I think there should be a youtube video of the releasing of a postal worker back into the wild set to the soundtrack of born-free
 * zmoylan-pi types postal worker born free into search engine and immediately regrets it
<diddledan> this is a new one on me: crying funky eyes ಥ_ಥ
<ali1234> is it just me or is the internet a bit broken today?
<popey> not that I've noticed
<diddledan> me either
<ali1234> hmmmm
<zmoylan-pi> a few netsplits yesterday. i thought it was the lightning tbh...
<zmoylan-pi> a bit laggy today
<ali1234> probably my router needs rebooting or something
 * brobostigon is having a dumb moment, he is trying to find his own phone number on touch. doh.
<ali1234> so people are discussing DNS resolution again
<ali1234> remind me again why we need any of that stuff?
<zmoylan-pi> because systemd people seem to be clueless allegedly
<ali1234> what about dnsmasq tho?
<ali1234> why do we need that currently?
<TwistedLucidity> On a router - name resolution for the LAN. On a PC, acts as a DNS cache. <- I think
<ali1234> dnsmasq does, but resolved doesn't cache apparently
<TwistedLucidity> Oh, is "resolved" more land-grab by thre systemd folks?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but that's not important
<zmoylan-pi> systemd seem to want in on the hated as much as oracle/ms/sco space
<ali1234> i like systemd
<TwistedLucidity> Meh, never really had to fiddle with dnsmasq other than on the router. On the PC/laptop is sits their quite happily and caches look-ups
<TwistedLucidity> I like systemd too, but their actions are becoming increasingly vexatious
<ali1234> not really
<TwistedLucidity> "Hey tmux, we changed a thing. Please re-write your code to cope with that. kthanxbye"
<ali1234> it's pretty constant
<zmoylan-pi> they broke tmux....
<ali1234> good
<zmoylan-pi> if your code requires really old stable code to change.  then you broke something... bad...
<ali1234> killing user processes when the session ends is the best thing ever
<TwistedLucidity> Err...no
<ali1234> there is far too much junk code that fails to exit properly
<zmoylan-pi> on a desktop yes, on a server no
<ali1234> even on a server
<TwistedLucidity> No.
<ali1234> users shouldn't even be logging in to a server
<ali1234> everything should be daemon
<zmoylan-pi> your right _and_ you are wrong
<ali1234> heh
<zmoylan-pi> because it's a funny world :-)
<ali1234> i have a question about that actually
<zmoylan-pi> it moves things towards an apple there is only one way to do things mentality that doesn't work for me
<ali1234> does "bash -l" make a new systemd session?
<ali1234> i know you can do it manually and that's the correct way to do it imo
<ali1234> and no software should ever be patched to do it automatically
<diddledan> afaict dnsmasq has caching turned-off anyway, so there's no reason to be running it at all
<diddledan> so. dnsmasq or resolved, different solutions to the same non-problem
<diddledan> anyone in the UK - the IPBill is being discussed today, so the open rights group have provided a quick-n-easy way to tweet your MP to tell them to attend the debate: https://www.snooperscharter.co.uk/#action
<diddledan> IPBill = Intrusive or Inappropriate Probing
<TwistedLucidity> ali1234: You sure? I seem to be getting local resolution.
<ali1234> where can i find the kernel git for utopic?
<ali1234> nvm found it
<diplo> diddledan: Did you see the amount of people in there? About 20-30
<diddledan> aye, it sucks
<diddledan> it's only the privacy of the population at stake
<diddledan> a friend just facebooked me this related link: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/06/gchq_oversight/
<popey> my MP wouldn't care
<diddledan> nor mine: maria miller
<popey> he's only interested in military things
<diddledan> something funny for your tuesday afternoon: https://twitter.com/JoeSondow/status/734155782858539008
<diddledan> owncloud summit cancelled: https://news.opensuse.org/2016/06/07/summit-at-opensuse-conference-cancelled/
<diplo> popey: Mine doesn't either, tried already :/
<diplo> useless
<diddledan> someone in parliament just used the word "cyber"
<diddledan> apparently bulk surveillance helps prevent "cyber attacks"
<diplo> Are you actually watching it?!
<TwistedLucidity> Bulk serveillance increases the size of the haystack. The number of needles remains constant
<TwistedLucidity> Also if you don't want a situation that fosters terroriesm, don't use a foreign policy they encourages it. e.g. do not support brutal distactorships, destroy livelihoods, help kelptocrats etc
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/snookca/status/740183413726928896
<TwistedLucidity> diddledan: is Miller better/worse the Soubry? That's the reptile I have...
<diddledan> donno. I had a letter from her about the last attempt at invasive penetration that I wrote to her about where she stated pretty much "I don't care what arguments you have, the government is right, you're wrong and you should feel bad for even attempting to suggest that surveillance en masse is a bad idea!"
<TwistedLucidity> Sounds just like a Soub clone
<popey> i like that diddledan
<DJones> Finally got a Win 10 upgrade to work after about 10 failures by using seperate install media, what is this, the 1980's
<zmoylan-pi> did you have to use 35 5.25" floppies? :-P
<DJones> No, I used 8" floppies :)
<zmoylan-pi> keeping them on hand in case you want to sneak a virus into the military early warning system? :-P
<zmoylan-pi> just put the virus on 10 numbered disks and leave in car park...
<DJones> Yep
<zmoylan-pi> with install instructions...
<DJones> Thats about it
<zmoylan-pi> should work
<TwistedLucidity> DJones: Now all your life belong Redmond
<DJones> Nah, spare laptop, only use it for powerpoint at church, couple of hours a week at most
<zmoylan-pi> a free bsd demon sticker on the lid should engender trust... :-P http://jithonline.com/wp-img/freebsd-logo.jpg
<DJones> Will somebody turn the heat down
 * zmoylan-pi has fan on setting 1... lovely stuff
<diddledan> fans blow!
<diddledan> isn't it telling that 20 people sit through the discussion and then 300 vote
<diddledan> serverporn: https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/serverenvy-hard-drives-need-not-apply/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=serverenvy&utm_content=flash+jupiter
<Switches> That's one hell of a monster server
<zmoylan-pi> probably still crushed by chrome after 30 minutes... :-)
<brobostigon> can i pick someone mind about why ubuntu touch fails to connect to my wifi, please.
<zmoylan-pi> does it connect to any wifi or none?
<zmoylan-pi> i've had both. the one that connected to none was too new a chipset for ubuntu.  works since. the wouldn't connect to one wifi ap was just the ap needed a reboot
<brobostigon> it seems to connect to a random btwifi, but not our bthub*.
<zmoylan-pi> new laptop?
<brobostigon> ubuntu touch on nexus 4.
<zmoylan-pi> my bad, missed the mention of touch earlier... ::goes to check it out::
<diddledan> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/why-do-only-some-people-get-skin-orgasms-listening-music/
<brobostigon> i have my phone connected to my computer over adb to try and work iyut out.
<diddledan> the star wars fan clip linked in that article does it for me. big time.
<zmoylan-pi> brobostigon: are you using mac address filtering on the bthub? theren's mention of a bug in the mailing list that the mac address changes on ununtu touch for some a few months back
<brobostigon> zmoylan-pi: i have no idea to be honest, not that i aware of.
<zmoylan-pi> you'd know if you set it up i'm sure
<brobostigon> ok, no i havent then.
<zmoylan-pi> from all the mentions of wifi and ubuntu touch and nexus 4 it's suppsed to 'just work'
<brobostigon> could there be some issue between 2.4/5 ghz wifi?
<zmoylan-pi> considering the dispersal of the ubuntu touch user base.  it'd pop up quickly if it did?
<brobostigon> ok, so where do i start? i thought od trying to use wpa-supplicant manually to see if its a gui issue?
<zmoylan-pi> i'd restart the hub to set my mind at ease myself.
<brobostigon> ok, good start, let me try.
<brobostigon> same result, said hub shows as two entries, and doesnt remeber the key for said hub either when iselct to connect to.
<zmoylan-pi> is there a wifi extenter in use?
<brobostigon> no.
<zmoylan-pi> i dunno...
<brobostigon> me neither, thats why i am asking.
<zmoylan-pi> and all the other devices about connect to the hub happily
<brobostigon> including my dell with debian i am connected to right now, yes.
<zmoylan-pi> fingers crossed someone reads the above and sees what we are missing...
<brobostigon> i may as well try wpa-supplicant manually and see what happens.
<brobostigon> problem is, it seems to connect to something thats non-encrypted, ie compared to said wpa hotspot.
<zmoylan-pi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/586300/creating-a-wpa2-enterprise-connection-on-ubuntu-touch
<diddledan> wpa-enterprise is a bit different to standard wpa iirc
<diddledan> standard wpa = wpa-personal
<diddledan> aka pre-shared key
<zmoylan-pi> ah, i never use wpa
<diddledan> really?
<diddledan> what do you use then?
<diddledan> don't say WEP
<diddledan> !!
<Switches> ...
<Switches> If he is using WEP I suggest we all start running :p
<zmoylan-pi> nope. in ireland wep default by eircom the main telecom was set up so badly i still use it.  http://www.bacik.ie/eircomwep/howto.html
<diddledan> err
 * Switches runs for his life
<zmoylan-pi> you can still get free wifi everywhere because of it.. :-P
<diddledan> I don't care if you can. it's broken
<zmoylan-pi> my personal favourite was finding a wifi ap in central bank building using my then nokia 770 and it's insane wifi range
<Switches> diddledan, When you ordering your monster "server porn" machine from ixsystems then ? :p
<zmoylan-pi> when he returns all his empty bottles for their deposits
<diddledan> I don't think we want to concern ourselves with server-deposits. if cats are anything to go by then they're stinky
<zmoylan-pi> you use to get 10p back for every bottle you returned to bottle bank in 70s early 80s
<user2635> hey
<user2635> I'm using thunderbird at the moment
<user2635> but it looks like Kontact and Evolution are more fully featured
<user2635> has anyone used there and would I benefit more from these packages?
<zmoylan-pi> if thunderbird works well enough for, why change?
<zmoylan-pi> *for you
<user2635> because i want to explore if the other ones have better features for address book management
<brobostigon> well thunderbird with enigmail support openpgp smartcards.
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-08
<mapps> hola
<diplo> Morning all :)
<davmor2> morning all
<bittin> morning
<SuperMatt> g'day
<SuperMatt> can someone hilight me please?
<TwistedLucidity> Highlight you?
<bittin> SuperMatt
<davmor2> SuperMatt: no
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy World Oceans Day! 😃  http://www.worldoceansday.org/
<SuperMatt> thanks guys
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ84s2uzZ1w
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls
<foobarry> Support for Google’s Widevine CDM on Windows and Mac OS X so streaming services like Amazon Video can switch from Silverlight to encrypted HTML5 video.
<foobarry> no firefox love for linux?
<foobarry> or already works?
<zmoylan-pi> they're asking for linux users to write better torrenting options
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<davmor2> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> How's yam?
<knightwise> ²morning peeps
<Switches> Hey knightwise
<DJones> Does anybody use any method of accessing MS onedrive on ubuntu, I see there was an unofficial client on github, just wondered if anybody knew of anything that works
<Switches> If its http://skilion.github.io/onedrive/ I've used it and it's been pretty good
<DJones> The one I'd read about was http://askubuntu.com/questions/676210/how-to-sync-onedrive-on-ubuntu-14-04
<brobostigon> i do believe there is an option in gnome's account syncing too.
<Switches> gnome can do it like it does with google I think, although if the google one is anything to go by it's not worth the hassle lol
<zmoylan-pi> wont you just worry that ms will do an update and stop it working at any point they feel like it?
<DJones> zmoylan-pi: Or cancel it as with UbuntuOne
<zmoylan-pi> yeah
<Switches> Well it's less likely to be canceled like Uone was
<brobostigon> this is why i have owncloud, :)
<zmoylan-pi> but more likely to randomly update and block linux
<DJones> It was just something I was thinking of for storage/backups, given I've got 1.2Tb of storage space on onedrive
<Switches> It's also less likely to change much.. I mean very few of the MS APIs change for years, they just get small tweaks fo the most part lol
<zmoylan-pi> unless is feeling evil... see skype
<DJones> Switches: Does that one you mentioned auto run at boot, or do you have to start a daemon manually
<Switches> You can do it either way
<DJones> Interesting, might have a look at that then
<Switches> I have it set with systemd on one machine the other i do it manually
<Switches> I did use the one you linked, but that led to some weird logging issues, which made me switch to the other one
<Switches> Like a 968MB systemlog :p
<DJones> Ouch
<diddledan> weird. a traceroute doesn't seem to be working for me on win10 using bt-infinity via a homehub5
<Switches> Yeah think thats more journalds fault though than the little onedrive program
<diplo> diddledan: over wireless ? having loads of issues with my g/fs Homehub, smart setting was enabled causing loads of issues
<diddledan> nope, wired
<diddledan> every hop timesout except the endpoint
<diplo> That's odd :/ but it is BT
<diddledan> speaking of win10 I just spotted a new service added in recent insider builds that they haven't told us about: SSH Server Proxy and SSH Server Broker
<diddledan> both of them have a description of "Part of Microsoft SSH Server for Windows"
<zmoylan-pi> they're automating the backdoors into windows. a real time saver :-P
<zmoylan-pi> no more phone calls with people trying to get you connecting via teamviewer...
<diddledan> and yes it does respond and give you a cmd.exe prompt when you login using a windows-user
<diddledan> well you don't need to _try_ to get folk connecting via teamviewer anymore.. they'll do it without your knowledge now
<zmoylan-pi> isn't progress wonderful... :-P
 * DJones wonders whether to connect to a neighbours open printer and send a 1000 age document to it
<zmoylan-pi> a mate did send a please secure your publically available printer notice to a neighbour...
<DJones> Heh, that sounds a good idea
<zmoylan-pi> depending on what country you are in it's either bad or incredibly illegal
<zmoylan-pi> uk is drifting towards stupidly illegal territory
<diplo> I've knocked on neighbours doors before
<diddledan> I tried knocking-up a neighbour but just got a slap instead
<DJones> Interestingly, it only shows up in Windows add printer, but not in Ubuntu's add printer
<diddledan> </norty>
<TwistedLucidity> zmoylan-pi: It's open, it's clearly an invite
<TwistedLucidity> DJones: To the Wireshark!
<diddledan> I hate that there's the potential for prosecution for connecting to an open network without prior permission
<diddledan> surely being open is permission enough
<TwistedLucidity> Agreed.
<TwistedLucidity> If it's open, it's clearly meant as a public resource. No other possible interpretation
<TwistedLucidity> Like the people who have two dog bowls by their driveway on one of our walking routes - community service. I wouldn't expect to get jailed for "Use of a dog bowl without consent"
<TwistedLucidity> Obviously my dogs would be using it, not me directly.
<diddledan> wtf? windows 7 is 9 years old. that information just gave me a panic attack about my own age
<davmor2> diddledan: wot, zx81 is 35 years old. that information just gave me a panic attack about my own age ;)
<diddledan> apparently there are folk eligible to vote in the us election that don't remember 9/11 due to age
<diddledan> as in they are young enough to not remember, not that they're ancient
<diddledan> !politics
<lubotu3> Please take political discussion to ##politics-uk. Thank you!
<TwistedLucidity> !subject
<TwistedLucidity> Hah, that was funny
<diddledan> 9/11?
<TwistedLucidity> No, what happens when lubotu3 doesn't know what comes after the !
<diddledan> !bang he shot me down !bang I hit the ground
<lubotu3> diddledan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TwistedLucidity> I got a private message
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> I'm speshul
<diddledan> summer is here - first daytime use of the fan
<slick> daytime use of the fan. Makes me wonder about the use of the fan at night. All the uses that go one when no one is about.
<Myrtti> I was tempted to put ours on the windowsill to make it nominally more possible that there'd be a draft from one end of the house to the other
<TwistedLucidity> Soon we'll have tinted windows that generate power from solar.
<slick> Everyone now please hum the 007 theme. Imagine using a fan to break into a safe of a security van containing a faberge egg.
<TwistedLucidity> Just don't use your own car as a getaway vehicle
<brobostigon> ok, question, why does my bthub show up twice in ubuntu touch's wifi config?
<Seeker`> 5GHz and 2.4GHz?
<brobostigon> thats my thought, and that might be why its having trouble connecting to it, the problem i described yesterday.
<brobostigon> can i specify in touch, to only use a certain frequency?
<brobostigon> nmcli to the rescue. :)
<Myrtti> or what we do, we've named the AP's differently
<brobostigon> ah, good idea.
 * brobostigon makes a note, 
<tafb2>  can anyone help me install ddrescue-gui on ubuntu 16.04? I'm having real troubles :(
<popey> there's a gui for ddrescue?
<tafb2> yep, it's freakin amazing
<popey> Wow, love the developer's name - Hamish McIntyre-Bhatty
<popey> let me see...
<lopta> popey! You were in my ears this morning.
<popey> uhoh
<tafb2> i had gddrescue on here before but had a hard drive fail so fresh installed 16.04, installed GDebi package manager, install the .deb for 16.04, says "complete" but I can't find ddrescue-gui anywhere on the hard drive, no icon in apps, etc :(
<davmor2> lopta: you should maybe not admit to stalking popey on a public channel ;)
<popey> ok, just installed it tafb2
<tafb2> on 16.04?
<lopta> davmor2: Does listening to the podcast count as stalking?
<popey> yes
<lopta> Ah, I shall desist immediately then. ;-)
<popey> tafb2: open a terminal and run this:- /usr/share/ddrescue-gui/DDRescue-GUI.py
<popey> what happens?
<tafb2> ok, 1 sec.
<popey> it shows up in the dash for me
<tafb2> running that command in terminal worked :)
<popey> http://imgur.com/EYQziUL
<popey> ^ shows up here
<popey> thanks, I'd never heard of this. neato
<tafb2> i checked, not there for me :(
<tafb2> how do I make a shortcut/icon to that .py file?
<popey> you shouldn't need to
<popey> does /usr/share/applications/ddrescue-gui.desktop exist
<popey> maybe logout and log back in and it will appear
<tafb2> yep  /usr/share/applications/ddrescue-gui.desktop exists!
<tafb2> i'll try a logout
<tafb2> logout and log back in worked, THANKS!
<tafb2> now to recover my data :( *crosses fingers&
<Switches> That could be interesting http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-48-Electrolysis
<popey> tafb2: yay
<ali1234> i've been using FF developer editions for ages... E10S is still really buggy...
<velus> hello all a strange request but is there anyone that can do a copy of the ubuntu 16.04 and send it to me please i put on arch linux on my main system having problems with it and lost my ubuntu disk soewhere
<lopta> velus: You can download the ISO from the Web site, I think.
<lopta> ...or do you need it sent to you on a disc?
<zmoylan-pi> might be quicker finding a newsagents with a cover disc with linux on it...
<velus> i need it sent on a disk my main pc which has the dvd birner on it is broke and needs reinstalling, so i canty do it my self.
<velus> i did have one i donwloaded but i lost the disk somehwere
<zmoylan-pi> you can download it and put it on a usb drive
<lopta> I miss newsagents.
<velus> my pc wont boot from usb i have tried that already
<zmoylan-pi> should be able to change the boot priority in bios so that it can boot from usb
<velus> it dont have an option for usb or even removable drive
<diddledan> if your pc can't boot from USB I would suggest that it might be too ancient to be a useful pc :-)
<zmoylan-pi> i've seen bios that only lists the removeable drive when there is a removeable drive plugged in
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: mine does that
<velus> its not that ancient to be honest, i think it might be the bios to be honest the pc is pretty good better than the laptop
<zmoylan-pi> it's annoying, isn't it?
<brobostigon> cant grub be configured to boot from usb even when the bios doesnt directly support it?
<diddledan> it has an option for USB-HDD but it does nothing. instead I have to insert the disk/stick and select it from the list of drives after (an additional item appears with the filesystem's name)
 * zmoylan-pi casts ward confusion at mention of grub... :-)
<diddledan> brobostigon: I believe so, yes
<brobostigon> diddledan: :)
<diddledan> are images broken on twitter right now?
<zmoylan-pi> nope
<zmoylan-pi> i've just had a few images put up and they are been liked
<Switches> diddledan broked the interwebz!
<zmoylan-pi> https://twitter.com/angryearthling/status/740631443408314368/photo/1
<zmoylan-pi> diddledan typed bing into bing?
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NfC43nhb/
 * diddledan double-checks there were no porn tabs on that screenie
 * zmoylan-pi keeps fork handy in case i have to poke my own eyes out...
<diddledan> is it just me, or has development speed increased on ubuntu? - e.g. the regular 6-weekly OTA for the touch platform, and now snapd getting weekly releases
<diddledan> popey: are you breaking the speedlimit over there in canonicalland?
<popey> i do hope so
<diddledan> wtf? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-kY2WWWEyQ
<diddledan> popey: yey
<zmoylan-pi> with windows phone tanking and blackberry now just another android shop it's our best hope for a 3rd phone os...
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: ubuntu touch is codenamed the babylon project (in my dreams) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtrUhIuEqdY
<diddledan> our last best hope
 * zmoylan-pi loves b5...  https://twitter.com/angryearthling/status/740303448554475520
<diddledan> ha
<diddledan> btw, it seems twats' images are working again
<zmoylan-pi> the concept of the war between the vorlons and the shadows was brilliant
<diddledan> I truly felt the galactic scale and importance of it all when I watched it end-to-end
<diddledan> it was a well-planned and executed story
<diddledan> everything intertwined
<zmoylan-pi> it changed sci fi forever.  it's why ds9 is so good as that was the trek universes version of b5
<diddledan> aye
<diddledan> I really need to take a week and watch ds9 end-to-end
<zmoylan-pi> up till then sci fi was episodic.  no major changes between episodes.  after b5 they all that a story book arc for the entire run of all seasons
<diddledan> xfiles was another milestone in having a monster-of-the-week but also a long-runnning story arc
<zmoylan-pi> i think i prefer ds9 over b5 but that's more that trek is a much bigger established universe whereass b5 was a little rough and ready as it was an all new team doing sci fi with unknown actors
<diddledan> in recent times very little has beaten the remade BSG
<diddledan> heroes was pretty decent tho
<zmoylan-pi> i watched a few episodes of that but never got into it.  which considering i loved ds9 which was ron moore as was bsg is odd
<diddledan> might be a toss-up between heroes and BSG
<diddledan> oh I lurved BSG
<zmoylan-pi> yeah a lot did but i think it was that i will always remember the crappy 70s version first
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> yeah I'm a little young to properly remember the original - I was an early-80s birth
<zmoylan-pi> that and buck rogers with the obligatory moon princess in shiny tight space suits in a disco setting...
<zmoylan-pi> boy did sci fi suck back then
<diddledan> lol, buck rogers was a straight rip-off from the original BSG
<lopta> diddledan: Wasn't Buck Rogers around as a b&w series (and radio series) long before BSG was written?
<zmoylan-pi> so it was either buck rogers, battle star galactica, blake 7 or doctor who...
<lopta> August 1928, apparently.
<zmoylan-pi> there was a 30s buck rogers i think
<diddledan> lopta: wow
<diddledan> I wasn't aware
<lopta> I vaguely remember some b&w films...
<zmoylan-pi> went with flash gordon era serials... probably had the same rubber frilled lizards chasing space ships with sparklers attached...
<lopta> Oh wait, I'm thinking of Flash Gordon.
<zmoylan-pi> i'm sure there was a buck rogers serial as well
<diddledan> I'm a naive youngen :-p
<lopta> Hah... Buck Rogers' name was Anthony.
<zmoylan-pi> 1939 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_Rogers_%28serial%29
<diddledan> 12 amazing thrill thonged chapters
<zmoylan-pi> running time 237 minutes... that sold a lot of popcorn
<diddledan> 4 hours
<diddledan> about one lord-of-the-rings
<zmoylan-pi> i've seen most of the flash gordons.  bbc2 used to run them in 80s for cheap tv.  so bad they were... bad...
<zmoylan-pi> not a patch on 80s flash gordon with queen soundtrack
<lopta> I want to see the 1933 short.
<zmoylan-pi> very hard to find, very expensive to purchase iirc
<diddledan> I love that the scale of good to bad goes something like "amazing -> awful -> good -> terrible"
<diddledan> blessed brian wins for shear gravitas in that movie
<zmoylan-pi> hmmm it was edited into short film planet outlaws... i think i have that on dvd...
<diddledan> sheer?
<zmoylan-pi> did you see his costume... shear was right :-P
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> some poor alpaca freezing its knackers off while that film was been made...
<lopta> "COME ON FLASH!"
<diddledan> something about brass monkeys
<zmoylan-pi> it's just a great flippin film. great plot, great sound track, great silliness
 * lopta wonders what to feed the children.
<diddledan> you forgot the "to". "what to feed the children to"
 * zmoylan-pi passes around the generic aldi penguins bars... seal bars...
<zmoylan-pi> mind i did like sky captain and the world of tomorrow knock off made a few years back
<diddledan> apparently aes256 is weaker than supposed: http://yournewswire.com/encryption-security-may-not-be-secure-anymore/
<zmoylan-pi> you can probably crack it on a pi-zero super computer cluster for about uk£100 :-P
<lopta> I'm supposed to build a cluster but I probably won't use the Pi Zero
<zmoylan-pi> ...if you can find that many pi zero of course...
<lopta> ...because it doesn't have Ethernet built in.
<diddledan> what's going on in the desert? http://www.iflscience.com/technology/mysterious-tests-will-scramble-gps-signals-on-americas-west-coast-this-month/
<zmoylan-pi> they're throwing off dominos automated navigation so that they get free pizza when it's late :-P
<diddledan> I wonder if that's a throttling issue - one of my pcs is downloading the new windows insider build from today but the other one can't see that it's available
<diddledan> when is daftykins returning from that spain?
 * diddledan disappearing off to that Wales on Friday
<diddledan> supposedly they have internets so I might be able to pop-in
<zmoylan-pi> i hope he got some sleep before having to head off at that early hour
<zmoylan-pi> of course all the ip packets in wales have to be weather proofed for the weather and been exposed to all that close harmony singing
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-09
<diddledan> sheep
<zmoylan-pi> leek
<diddledan> do they?
 * diddledan stands back from the leeky sheep
<zmoylan-pi> you've obviously never been in a field with leeky sheep
<zmoylan-pi> do you not remember the poster 'loose leeks, sink sheeps'
<diddledan> nope
 * zmoylan-pi gets comfy to try and get my 4 hours of sleep....
<diddledan> :-o
<diddledan> sheep!
 * diddledan tries to get zmoylan-pi baaing of sheep
<zmoylan-pi> 4 hours of sheep would be a whole other issue...
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: baa
<diddledan> terminator sheep sound scary
<zmoylan-pi> baa humbug
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<diddledan> \o woolly sheep baa
<diddledan> you WILL dream of electric sheep
<mapps> yo
<mapps> finale of americans..yay
<mapps> such a good showw
<diplo> Morning all :)
<Switches> Morning. Coffee time!
<davmor2> Morning all
 * zmoylan-pi pushes bran flakes around a bowl...
<TwistedLucidity> How curious...Defraggler on Windows is recognising an SSD as a HDD and trying to defrag it; that's not good.
<SuperMatt> it's *not* not good
<SuperMatt> all it will be doing is move the data around on the disk
<TwistedLucidity> I know
<SuperMatt> that's not a problem per-se
<TwistedLucidity> It's not good because you don't defrag an SSD
<TwistedLucidity> Excessive delete/writes
<TwistedLucidity> What it should do is issue a TRIM
<TwistedLucidity> Make me wonder if Windows has a driver issue. Again.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Strawberry Rhubarb Pie Day! 🙌
<davmor2> diddledan, JamesTait: thinking outside the box for this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UQK-UcRezE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zedq1VhaS90 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RciM7P9K3FA :D
<Laney> COME ONNNNNNNNNN PARCELFORCE
 * zmoylan-pi pictures parcel force worker sprinting towards Laney's place and then dropping and punting the parcel the last 50 yards... :-P
<JamesTait> Very good, davmor2.
<JamesTait> Bonus points for Roobard and Custard.
<davmor2> JamesTait: rhubarb was always going to be the issue :)
<zmoylan-pi> a perfect tv show that should be shown on kids tv at 0600 on sundays for kids with parents who have hangovers
<JamesTait> This should be the alarm call: https://youtu.be/cQsYXG1ONaM?t=1m52s
<TwistedLucidity> zmoylan-pi: All you seem to get these days is a "Sorry we missed you" card (even when you're home) and then you have to drive to the depot.
<zmoylan-pi> delivered by postal ninja
<Laney> I'm scared to have the radio on in case I miss them :(
<Laney> what kind of cruel torture is a 5 day delivery window anyway?
<diplo> :D
<diplo> Amazon Prime, sat in bed last night at 22:40, ordered something, notification at 02:22 out for delivery, delivered to my work place already
<diplo> Only just signed up to it, but can see why people like it and stay
<diplo> Didn't even want the item that quickly
 * Laney releases bees in diplo's pants
<diplo> hehehe
<diplo> And it's not even for me :P
<zmoylan-pi> african, japanese or european bees?
<foobarry> http://giphy.com/gifs/oprah-bees-dcubXtnbck0RG
<TwistedLucidity> As we both telecommute, there's no need for us to fuss over Prime. I really must stop using Amazon so much.
<Myrtti> Prime is great for special occasions
<Myrtti> we got the Prime 30-day trial 29 days before our wedding last year
<zmoylan-1i> they deliver brides on time? :-P
<Myrtti> no, Arduino parts, hair combs, power cables, etc.
<zmoylan-1i> everything the modern bride needs :-)
<Myrtti> well I did :-D
<zmoylan-pi> that's all that matters
<Myrtti> https://www.instagram.com/p/zgCTZpAul0/ :-D
<Myrtti> can just about see the wire jumble inside the lampshade
<zmoylan-pi> hopefully carefully preserved somewhere now
<Myrtti> in a vase, on the bookcase, high, high above mundane life
<Myrtti> charged and ready to use :-D
<zmoylan-pi> emergency bridal give aways happen so often... :-P
<Myrtti> (ie. present to curious friends and colleagues)
<Myrtti> hubby did a show and tell at his work after he returned to work, with a side dish of IKEA princesscakes
<zmoylan-pi> when all else fails, bribe them.. :-)
<Myrtti> made it a bit easier to give them a taste of our wedding cake :-D "Thanks IKEA"
<foobarry> new ghostbusters looks bad
<zmoylan-pi> it's a remake of a near perfect classic... was it ever going to be great?
<Myrtti> my impression of it based on one of the trailers was that it's perhaps been made with more humorous take on things than the originals
<foobarry> female humour though
<foobarry> the main difference between the sexes
<foobarry> apart from the nether regions
<Myrtti> obviously I don't have anything against that, but I don't know if I'd have pushed the boat out quite as far in general
<Myrtti> I don't know if I'm making any sense, I've slept two hours last night and I'm staying awake only to sign off amazon parcels I'm waiting
<zmoylan-pi> if you're doing a remake or a sequel it has to be incredible compared to the original or else it will forever be remembered as a failure
<zmoylan-pi> how many sequels/remakes can you think of that are better/as good?
<Myrtti> Empire Strikes Back
<Myrtti> Terminator 2
<Myrtti> Harry Potters
<zmoylan-pi> aliens
<Myrtti> Aliens
<zmoylan-pi> but they are the exceptions
<zmoylan-pi> except terminator 2, not as good as the original in my mind
<Myrtti> Home Alone 2
<zmoylan-pi> i mean even ghostbusters 2 is considered terrible
<DJones> Ewwww, IT expert with an unusual problem ..... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-36490546?
<zmoylan-pi> i did have a printer brought in after customer complained it smelled... dead mouse guillotined by the dot matrix printer...
<brobostigon> lol.
<TwistedLucidity> Ghostbusters 3 look like career suicide. Why did it need a reboot?
<zmoylan-pi> my boss with a massive head cold was sent to get it.  it had been left in back store room in hot sweltering summer... my other boss jumped out first story window to get away from the smell whilest i went out back window onto extension...
<DJones> Strange request from my wife (a community nurse) "Can you put some Elvis Presley & Jim Reeves music on cd to make one of her terminally ill patients happy in the last days"....Of course
<Myrtti> slip in a Swedish House Mafia song
<Myrtti> or Skrillex
<DJones> I'm more likely to slip in some napalm death or virgin prunes
<zmoylan-pi> crikey... nurses enabling music piracy...
<DJones> Wewll yeah, but all in a good cause
<zmoylan-pi> i'm sure the various music mafia lawyers will see it that way
<TwistedLucidity> I am shocked an horrified that the NHS is so lax it enables this illegality!
 * TwistedLucidity calls the Daily Mail
<DJones> I think its available on prescription
<zmoylan-pi> they could get around this terrible ip infringement by insisting on only sony cd players as they are crap with cd-rs
<diddledan> m00rning
 * diddledan checks the clock to be sure it’s not tomorrow yet
<diddledan> off on horror day in the morning
<diddledan> I’m wondering whether I should take a chromecast in case there’s nowt on the telly (that’s what holidays are for: watching tellybox)
<awilkins> I used to preload my tablet with a long stretch of transcoded box-set
<foobarry> plus a usb hard drive with otg cable
<Laney> bloody tease
<Laney> delivery driver knocks, I get all excited
<Laney> parcel for next door :@
<Laney> #parcelforceupdates
<diddledan> awww
<diddledan> that’s mean
<foobarry> looking for new job. wondering whether homeworking would work for me
<foobarry> most homeworkers seem so excited by the sign of a UPS truck, i'm a bit concerned
<foobarry> mind you, if i got a rmeote work job, the first thing i'd job is install a massive log cabin house at the bottom of my garden
<Laney> if I were in an office I'd be getting excited about every email from reception instead
<Laney> "CAKES IN THE KITCHEN? SCREW YOU I WANT A PARCEL"
<Laney> that or punching the post room boy when he brings a TPS report instead of a new phone
<Laney> *or* spending my evenings driving to sorting offices on depressing industrial estates
<foobarry> stalking any person in red shorts and a satchel
<popey> I put post-it notes on my door to the delivery man
<diddledan> popey: do they say “I have a very secial set of skill that I’ve honed over a long career, I don’t care who you are, or why you didn’t wait for me to answer the door, I will find you and I will kill you.
<popey> no, usually "sign this"
<diddledan> aww, you’re no fun :-p
<diddledan> are we netsplitting or was that d/c just me?
<zmoylan-pi> a few others but not a netsplit i don't think
<zmoylan-pi> my web has been a bit wonky today as well.  not just irc though.
<marshmn> I'm back to using Unity instead of Gnome Shell
<marshmn> I still really like Gnome Shell, but I was really struggling to get it to work with an external monitor connected to my laptop as a second display :(
<marshmn> it doesn't seem to handle the fact that they are significantly different resolutions very well :(
<marshmn> Unity seems to be much better at that
<marshmn> perhaps also at handling high DPI displays in general?
<marshmn> the way that Gnome Shell handles its virtual desktops is so great though... I'm really going to miss that...
<marshmn> love that Gnome Shell creates virtual desktops dynamically as I need them
<marshmn> Unity could learn from that
<popey> marshmn: do you play go?
<marshmn> yes
<marshmn> I'm officially 4 Kyu
<popey> thought I recognised the name. haven't seen you for years :)
<marshmn> I've been around
<marshmn> here and there
<marshmn> now and then
<popey> heh
<marshmn> I was hoping that you were going to say that you'd taken up Go :(
<popey> never tried
<marshmn> https://online-go.com/
<zmoylan-pi> this is what will happen after a brexit... seagull tikka masala... http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-36490552
<daftykins> hey folks \o i return from the 28 deg C heat of southern Spain D: (where i was, at least)
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jq3c75kc62lmpi5/AACvi4SryWwzcO9Kj7z-Micpa?dl=0
<daftykins> naturally i bring pics
<zmoylan-pi> diddledan is buggering off to wales soon i think so it's good timing...
<daftykins> my my
<daftykins> early night for me, travels are tiring! \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-10
<m0nkey_> how the fuck are barely any installed apps on my tablet taking 6GB of space?
<mapps> hello all
<knightwise> Good moning !
<Switches> Morning
<knightwise> Hey Swwwwwitcheeezzzz
<knightwise> how you doin today
<Switches> knightwise: Not to bad thanks, you?
<Switches> rofl wouldn't like to be "that" guy http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/richard-branson-caught-an-employee-sleeping-at-the-virgin-australia-office-and-snapped-a-hilarious-photo/ar-AAgPhzA?ocid=ob-fb-engb-52
<knightwise> That is typical branson :) hilarious
<knightwise> Doin ok , playing around with the foscam i've installed at home
<knightwise> ip camera
<Switches> ahh cool
<knightwise> yep ,  gonna see if I can build some ifttt scripts to have the camera trigger the lights in the house when it detects motion
<Switches> knightwise: Building the "automated" house of the future ? :p
<knightwise> Thats kinda relative. I do have my hue lights go on and off automatically in the evening and in the morning
<Switches> :)
<Switches> I gotta say I don't get why people seem so surprised about MS releasing a FreeBSD OS for Azure..
<knightwise> Ms is no longer about an OS , its about apps and services
<knightwise> they "get" that in order to succeed its no longer about building a walled garden
<Switches> I mean since Nadella took over as Ceo they have changed direction with OSS in general, The guy's an ex Sun Micro dude ofc he will want a "Unix" in there somewhere. Also being he was the "head" of the cloud computing arm of MS I gotta say I was expecting this to come a little sooner
<SuperMatt> morning
<Switches> Heya SuperMatt
<SuperMatt> g'day
<popey> pip pip
<knightwise> Tah popey !
<Switches> Morning popey
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Iced Tea Day! 😃  🍹
<SuperMatt> oooh, no thanks to iced tea
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgt9UVXedGk
<davmor2> SuperMatt: you use linux and play games you should be used to cold tea ;)
<popey> I had quite a bit of iced coffee when I was in Austin last month, very nice
<popey> not a fan of iced tea, no matter how much the Floridians tell me how great it is
 * JamesTait is not a fan of davmor2's iced tea.
<JamesTait> I don't mind the drink, though.  Quite refreshing.  I usually make it with rooibos.
<Switches> iced tea is blasphemy!
 * Switches doesn't drink tea at all but that's not the point
 * popey makes some Matê
<Switches> lol
<davmor2> JamesTait: nor am I it was on a spotify playlist and only stuck in my head for the iced-tea line however I could point you at Straight Outta Compton that's the only other musical Iced-T I know :D
<Switches> ...
<davmor2> popey: oh oh oh have you actually had some now?
<popey> no
<popey> just about to
<Switches> I'll stick to me coffee :p
 * JamesTait is drinking coffee atm.
<Switches> Coffee & Hobnobs for me :)
<Switches> Oh a new ubuntu podcast. Gives me something to listen to.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Switches> Morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning Switches
<knightwise> Good mornign  brobostigon
<brobostigon> good morning knightwise
<popey> noooo
<popey> gourd has a hole
<zmoylan-pi> get it cheap when you bought a fake beard? :-P
<popey> hah
<sadlee> I installed Lubuntu in the UK and it's set to US keyboard layout. Is that a bug you
<sadlee> I asked in #lubuntu but it's empty
<davmor2> popey: you let it dry out too long before using it
<sadlee> I just found setxkbmap -layout gb - does that make the change permanently or do I need something else?
<sadlee> Sorry Lubuntu has answered me. I wasn't patient enough, Apologies
<Switches> It should make the change permanent. The default always seems to be us
<Switches> US*
<Switches> Ahh good :)
<Switches> sadlee: Hope they fix it for you
<sadlee> The wonder of Google eh :)
<sadlee> I wish helpers online would mention whether changes are permanent though. I suppose it's obvious to seasoned cli users
<Switches> Sometimes you kinda forget tbh, its one of those details
<sadlee> I have noticed the word set in the command usually makes things permanent, but I guess that's just coincidence
<Switches> You're so focused on sorting the problem and finding out what caused it that a little detail like it being gone on next reboot doesn't come to mind until after you say "oh restart it" and they leave >.<
<sadlee> I could get used to the cli - it's kind of easier in an odd way
<Switches> cli isn't that bad, it can be a lifesaver (although nowadays its a lot less used than it was)
<sadlee> Apparently my fix is temporary btw, Lubuntu peeps just told me and as this is archived, I don't want to mislead anyone. That would be hypocitical :)
<Switches> Ahh well that's good to know
<sadlee> I'm looking at sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<sadlee> Do I dive in and take arisk it's right?
<Switches> Although I normally think of things with "xkb" to be permanent.. although saying that it was probably from around the time writing configs was done by hand >.>
<Switches> well that command will bring up the package manager to allow the change that should make it permanent for sure
<sadlee> I'll give it ago, cos the approved way seems to be to edit the keyboard file and I can't find it yet :)
<sadlee> I've also found L='us' && sudo sed -i 's/XKBLAYOUT=\"\w*"/XKBLAYOUT=\"'$L'\"/g' /etc/default/keyboard but that looks like gibberish to me :)
<Switches> Well that command (the dpkg-reconfigure) should change the file for you
<Switches> Well the command you pasted is just "pushing" layout changes to the file located at /etc/default/keyboard
<sadlee> It seemed to work though it asked me questions about interrupt keys that were a bit confusing. I just left them as the defaults
<Switches> If you wanna read up some more on what sed is and does https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sed that link explains it
<Switches> yeah the configure option if i remember right trys to find out if you have "extra" keys like the european keyboard layouts have
<sadlee> It's interesting stuff and it was probably quicker than using the GUI. Anyway it seems to be solved
<Switches> Great! :)
<foobarry> http://ruinmysearchhistory.com/
<foobarry> ;)
<Switches> Why would I want to ruinmysearchhistory? If I've searched for something it's likely that I would want to find it again :p
<popey> thats funny
<Switches> Plus I use duckduckgo..
<popey> hah, duckduckgo is the new arch/vegan
<Switches> lol
<foobarry> arch/vegan/brexit
<popey> http://brexitquiz.com/ is fun
<popey> i got 12/14.. oops
<foobarry> i voted without investigating it
<foobarry> i just decided we shouldn't be voting about it right now
<popey> why
<popey> because it interferes with euro 2016? :)
<foobarry> it was just to appease farage in the election
<foobarry> it shouldn't have been done
<foobarry> hence i voted to retain status quo
<popey> i see
<popey> he's so excited to be relevant
<foobarry> like donald fart
<popey> it's such a shame old people and people who live in small villages get to vote :)
<Switches> lol
<foobarry> aklthough young ppl like to rebel against generation+1
<foobarry> whether reasonably or not
<popey> perhaps, but it's mostly gen+2 who are against IME
<foobarry> i still think brexit will not breach 34%
<popey> gen+1 seem okay, but maybe 75/25 split
<foobarry> yeah
<popey> only pro brexit stuff I see on fb are from people who actually don't live here anymore
<popey> one guy posted a rant, and then clearly got his arse handed to him, deleted the post and said he's quitting fb for a bit.
<Switches> So I guess you're voting to stay in then? :p
<popey> hehe
<popey> is it that obvious :)
<Switches> rofl just a little
<foobarry> i figure all the brexit ppl have already told me
<Switches> Tbh though I'm on the other side of it.
<foobarry> and everyone else is remain
<foobarry> they tell me every day on fb  until i block them
<foobarry> and i've already voted
<Switches> lol
<foobarry> could i georgaphically locate devices in a house using rfid tags or other tech?
<foobarry> would need to be "dumb" tech to incorporate as a sticker/tags
<zmoylan-pi> isn't the range of rfid too short?
<foobarry> http://www.gizmag.com/sticknfind-finding-system/25238/
<foobarry> allegedly no!
<zmoylan-pi> you'd have to transmit a lot of power to active it's transmitter?
<foobarry> ah, bluetooth
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, they use a battery and not transmitted power
<foobarry> sad face
<foobarry> rfid too short range?
<foobarry> new bt4 is low power though innit?
<zmoylan-pi> so you have to remember once a year to get all the devices you're tracking and change the battery
<zmoylan-pi> until they make a kinetic powered tracker it's a nice idea but a bit of a pain for most i suspect
<foobarry> they raise a $1m on indiegogog
<zmoylan-pi> i think there's trackr already doing what they are doing
<foobarry> bluetooth ?
<zmoylan-pi> yes https://www.thetrackr.com/tech-specs
<foobarry> reviews from ppl who got the product complained about quality. the transmitters dying or not working
<foobarry>  RFID Tags - minimum read distance of over 1 meter or 3 feet. Gen2 tags can have a read range of up to 12 meters or 37 feet, however new generation of IC's plus antenna designs are now pushing this distance to over 15 meters!
<foobarry> active RFID looks better than bluetooth
 * zmoylan-pi remembers a bt snooping rifle that could snag a users phone information from a mile or two away... http://www.tomsguide.com/us/how-to-bluesniper-pt1,review-408.html
<sadlee> Might not all these techs be bypassed by li-fi though as there are street lamps almost everywhere in the UK. There's on 30ft from me right now and I'm pretty rural
<zmoylan-pi> i thought li fi had gone nowhere and was losing out to bt and rfid
<foobarry> i'm just thinking about sticky tags that could be stuck on passport, remote controls, key fob, wallet to find them at home
<zmoylan-pi> perfect for the terrorist who wants a device to target a specific individual
<foobarry> yeah ,, or a homeowner with kids
<sadlee> There's a theory isn't there, that the democratisation of weapons will wipe out all civilisations
<zmoylan-pi> only takes one gobdaw with a doomsday device
<sadlee> It's a worryingly cogent argument too
<zmoylan-pi> in heinleins sci fi he pointed out that in an increasingly technologically dependent society anyone stopping their little part of the society can affect a massive part of the rest of it
 * sadlee has to catch a train, but will  bookmark this channel
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<pandaadb> Hi - I was wondering if someone could support me in looking into random crashes with ubuntu 16.04.
<pandaadb> Sometimes the system will not start up, the keyboard does not react, I can't switch into a terminal and the only thing I can do is to hold down the power button and hard restart it
<pandaadb> Or I will lock the computer, and when trying to unlock it, nothing will respond, I don't get a password window, I can;t switch into the terminal etc
<pandaadb> I was wondering if there is a place where these crashes are stored/logged so I can at least google propable causes :)
<pandaadb> It is a fresh install of 16.04 on a dell precsission 5510
<Switches> Best to ask in #ubuntu really, but to start you off everything the system does is normally logged in /var/log in a file called syslog (there may be more than one syslog file)
<pandaadb> thanks
<pandaadb> ubuntu is on freenode as well I assume?
<pandaadb> I was looking in syslog but either I don't know what to look for or there's nothing there
<Switches> yep, it's the main support channel
<pandaadb> okay great :) i'll ask there
<Switches> no problem :) hope they can help you out
<foobarry> https://haveibeenpwned.com/
<foobarry> www.wired.co.uk/article/new-robot-wars-2016-behind-the-scenes YAY
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jvnddfpbgz2hmgb/AABQW6d_BG8ENCU8Xo2Lonxda?dl=0
<daftykins> more fruity tech disassembled \o/
<Switches> rofl def not their day... http://tinyurl.com/jx52noq
<daftykins> no way :D also, Besancon is where housemates of mine from Uni time live(d)
<Switches> I found that hilarious
<Switches> trying to rob a place only to find out some of the people there are GIGN (French version of Sas), that must have been a "oh ffs" moment
<daftykins> :>
<Myrtti> I don't get it. Shouldn't xenial be able to clean boot with apt-get clean?
<Myrtti> it just does nothing.
<Switches> Myrtti: What do you mean "clean boot"? the apt-get clean command just removes the package cache
<Myrtti> I can't install upgrades because my /boot is full, and the dialogue suggests running apt-get clean to solve the issue?
<Myrtti> Switches: yeah, that's what I thought and found it a bit weird
<Switches> Try apt-get autoremove see if it can clear any of the initrds or older kernels?
<Myrtti> yeah, did absolutely nothing. Ended up doing what I always do and fire up synaptic
<popey> it says apt-get clean!?
<popey> that's just wrong
<popey> I mean, that's right if / is full
<popey> but not /boot
<Switches> Myrtti: You got it sorted then?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Switches> Good, good
 * Switches Watches as popey franticly flails his arms about cussing apt-get for being silly
<Laney> #parcelforceupdate
 * Laney haz new phone
<brobostigon> :)
<zmoylan-pi> shiny
<Laney> had to travel into town to get a new sim card though
<davmor2> popey: sudo apt autoremove removes any old kernels from boot
<popey> (I know)
<popey> it didnt tell her to do that, it says apt-get clean
<popey> Laney: wot u got?
<Laney> s7
<Laney> was going to wait for the oneplus 3
<Laney> but then i dropped my phone on a concrete floor
<Laney> so that kind of accelerated the decision point
<Laney> 'always on screen' seems nice
<Laney> wonder if i can get the weather on there (or other things)
<popey> nice
<Switches> All these posh gits with the upper class phones :p
<popey> yeah, Laney is the poshest person I know
<Laney> I made myself like olives a couple of years back
<Laney> just so I could be posh
<Switches> rofl
<zmoylan-pi> if it makes you feel more working class i have a dumb nokia... and a cloth cap... well baseball cap... :-)
<Switches> rofl, Well I'm special... I have a Windows Phone!
<davmor2> Switches: I think you forgot the "" marks around the SPECIAL there ;)
<Switches> lol
<zmoylan-pi> wow even my choice was smarter than his phone... :-P
<Switches> I guess it's good, haven't used Windows on my PC for over a decade, but still have it on the phone..
<Laney> samsung's camera app has a feature to make my face look thinner
<Switches> Why?!
<Laney> SELFIE CULTURE
 * Laney writes a Guardian article about it
<Switches> hehe
<popey> Laney: how thin can it go?
<popey> 1px?
<foobarry> my face is too thin can it make it fatter
<foobarry> ?
<foobarry> also my hairdresser has been deported, i need a haircut
<zmoylan-pi> and travelling to their home country is right out?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: http://i.imgur.com/3vWSU08.jpg
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQSh1MWIdVU
<Switches> popey: A flying drone hair cutter!... (although it almost destroying the dummy head was amusing). Makes me glad I'm bald.
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-11
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<resa> hi everyone
<daftykins> ah, more driveby greetings
 * daftykins pew pews at diddledan, diddledan_ and zmoylan-pi 
 * zmoylan-pi breaks open the nerf cabinet and locks and loads the shotgun....
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> these silly iPad things are proving to be more difficult than they should be, after spending a while cleaning up the remaining adhesive from the last ones edges... with acetone... the newly affixed screen is fine on 3 sides, but not on half of the last one :/
<daftykins> totally usable, but not my idea of a professional job
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zgvzjxfcel7ks2t/AADtsf9fDk21MtS4-nPy8l4fa?dl=0
<daftykins> hmm trying a reheat of that side followed by more compression
<daftykins> i've gotta nail this! :)
<zmoylan-pi> fingers crossed....
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> anywho, got a nice working internet connection over WiMAX set up down in the south of Spain :) 20/6 Mb
<zmoylan-pi> but you have to learn to not be a perfectionist... that way can lead to madness... :-) http://v022o.popscreen.com/QTE2dUlpc0xIcTgx_o_father-ted--theres-a-dent-in-the-car.jpg
<daftykins> well it doesn't matter for my mate who owns these, as she's getting it done practically at cost... but her boss was going to go into a local co. and pay £150 for his to be done
<daftykins> i offered £100 for the same, but if i did it and a side was popping up, it wouldn't be very professional :)
<zmoylan-pi> of course if their toaster breaks down in the next 10 years it'll be your fault as you fixed their ipad... :-P
<daftykins> :D absolutely
<daftykins> i put in a new router for the cleaner lady of a client, next day her roommate's TV stopped working, as did the whole building... turned out a whole island transmitter had gone down, but naturally i got the blame from her roommate XD
<ali1234> that's why you have a call out fee
<daftykins> ah i didn't get contacted thankfully
<daftykins> she just told me when i next saw her
<daftykins> oh the landlord told me when he paid me actually
<velus> popey, you about?
<daftykins> o0
<popey> velus: wassup?
<velus> can i pm you please
<velus> its ok ill talk in ogg camp
<popey> sure, pm any time
<lopta> How hard is it to configure Ubuntu (Ubuntu Server?) as a simple file server for some Windows desktops?
<daftykins> depends if you're referring to a workplace setup with permissions
<daftykins> home use? configure and go
<lopta> daftykins: It's replacing a server with a single share and about 121 Gbytes of document files
<lopta> more or less r/w for everyone.
<lopta> I wouldn't ordinarily consider Linux for this but I've hit a roadblock.
<daftykins> oh?
<daftykins> i've got a large RAID setup with ubuntu server 14.04, sharing to a couple of users
 * lopta nods
<daftykins> sometimes seem to find permissions hassles between the two so i haven't perfected it, but it does the job mostly
<lopta> This server has RAID but I can put it in jbod mode if that helps.
<daftykins> totally depends how comfy you are with the install really, the one i have RAID on i run the OS from a single disk so it's totally out of the equation
<MooDoo> evening all
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<lopta> Hello MooDoo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi is there some kind of app or something that can open up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I guess even extarct
<SebthreeBQM10HD> extract
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tar .gz es
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tar gz files
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes.
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: How large is your .tar.gz file?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, uhmm dont know its got images in it though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what can I open that up with properly
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'd make a copy of the file somewhere, so that you can go back to it if you need to...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, uh I thught this was the ubuntu touch channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess not
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: ...then you can gunzip it and untar it using the command line.
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: I have no idea about Ubuntu Touch.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, command line stuff might work with ubuntu touch hmm
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: ...I've never even seen it.
<daftykins> yeah, sadly Seb is tricking us with touch talk
<daftykins> SebthreeBQM10HD: also, not sure we need to know what you're on in your name :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not quite
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just the client had this channel on some kind of auto join
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I thought I was messaging in the other channel
<daftykins> hmm not a very good client if it doesn't say :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, whatever to the name thing, for now it's interesting having one of those devices,  even though for cerain things and maybe opening up tar gz files and extracting images that's one of them to for now,  a  standard linux distro would be better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it did say  but  that's two channels with ubuntu in the name
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  x chat gnome isnt that good anyway :d
<daftykins> bit of a teenage response?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> default one you get to try liberitne
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I prefer konversation otherwise
<daftykins> g'night all \o
 * SebthreeBQM10HD might have to go up stairs and use the computer to do what wanted to do uh, but it's probably hardly even worth going up the stairs for the computer to do that
<daftykins> do those things really not have a terminal?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> daftykins, I dohave the terminal app installed, but not sure the commands to deal with tar.gz
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes may be able to extract it on the command line
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably could do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but as I put I don't know the commands
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: gunzip foo.tar.gz&&tar xvf foo.tar
<lopta> (probably)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> gunzip hmm is that something thats meant to be installed or on a normal system anyway?
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: On Linux? I would hope so but I could easily be mistaken.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what is gunzip sounds vaguely familr, but I am not sure
<lopta> GNU Unzip, iirc.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh right ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, ok so cd into the directory I guess, and use the command you gave me except for changing foo to the name of the file I guess?
 * lopta nods
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has been trying to do most things with Ubuntu Tablet for a few weeks now that would otherwise be using a computer for,  and well so far so good,  but I haven't been doing any virtualisation recently for example so of course
<lopta> SebthreeBQM10HD: Like I said, make a copy of the .tar.gz file first.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well it's just some images I want to extract so I can hoepfully get my vote in on that :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the images are in a tar .gz
<SebthreeBQM10HD> your command makes a copy?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, ok thanks for your help or attempted help :), but I have found or figured out another way to do what I waned that worked :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like a eureka moment even in a way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lopta, for some reason even though the Ubuntu devices are aimed currently only really at developers and early adopters, they do not come with a terminal by default right,  but also a file manager.  but there is one in the app store I just installed it, and there was an extract option
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh that person is gone just left
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is leaving this channel now as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
#ubuntu-uk 2016-06-12
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Switches> Morning
<Switches> That sounds interesting
<Switches> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SchaeferGL-D3D9-Over-Vulkan
<Switches> Hmm anyone know when Fedora put an LVM wizard in Anaconda? :o
 * penguin42 doesn't - but haven't they done LVM for decades?
<Switches> Well last I tried it was 17 or 18 I think and it was broken as hell lol
<penguin42> oh well, borken is a different matter :-)
<Switches> LVM has been around ages and you could always set it manually but this is actually in the wizard
<Switches> I.e select one drive, click another and it works out the LVM partition layout using both disks..
<Switches> It's actually pretty neat. Just wondered when they actually had it working, I aint followed Fedora for years.
<user2635> I'm trying to set up a LAMP server on my laptop following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After_installing_MySQL. In the section 'After installing MySQL', I'm trying to change the line for the bind-address, but my 'my.cnf' file does not contain this at all. Is the guide old?
<Guest52102> hello, does anyone know why some windows games don't work with Wine
<penguin42> Wine has always been very touchy
<penguin42> it's basically an infinite problem to catch all corners that have to be emulated
<Guest52102> by that you mean not all games will work?
<penguin42> correct
<Guest52102> do you have experience with computers
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> yes
<Guest52102> it seems like you do
<Guest52102> i asked this question about wine doors in, another chat room and they were just nasty to me!
<Guest52102> plus they said, all games would work, which is not strictly true
<Guest52102> you can get a lot of games to work in wine but not all of them will
<Guest52102> besides i chose linux over windows as an os as, it is much faster and more secure than windows
<Guest52102> also i enjoy the interface the layout and the general way it looks, yeah it's cool! It took me a while to get to grips with linux, things like the terminal and what it was,ect ect.
<DJones> Guest52102: If you have issues with windows apps/games on wine, a good place to ask is in ##winehq
<DJones> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest52102> thanks
<DJones> Ah, only one # in that link
<DJones> !appdb
<lubotu3> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DJones> That last link has quite a lot of detail on how to get windows apps running through wine
<Guest52102> i don't think i will bother with learning wine fully just yet, untill i get a new computer
<DJones> Must admit, its not something I use, but what work for some people  doesn't always work for eerybody
<Guest52102> there are lots of free games for ubuntu anyway
<Guest52102> i cannot believe that the visual effects in the terminator movie T2 was done, only using a pentium 4 processor
<Guest52102> what year is it
<Guest52102> is it 1970
<Guest52102> im from the year 2016
<Guest52102> where you are from 1970 right
<Guest52102> you must know of the beatles
<Guest52102> i like the song,Hey Jude!
<Guest52102> that means richard nixon must be your president
<penguin42> Guest52102: Erm can you bring a bit more sanity back to your conversation - from anywhere?
<Guest52102> and in the uk the prime minister is sir edward heath
<Guest52102> what i said is harmonisly whole and true
<Guest52102> now the president of the usa is barak obama
<Guest52102> and the prime minister of the uk is david cameron
<Switches> Hmm what have I walked back into?
<Guest52102> the past
<penguin42> Switches: It's very difficult to say
<Guest52102> hey can't you see you are making contact with the future?
<Switches> Nope
<Guest52102> well you are
<Switches> Ok then..
<Guest52102> things have changed a lot since 1970
<Guest52102> we have a lot more roads more traffic more technology
<Switches> Yeah... ain't technology grand
<Guest52102> yeah it is
<Guest52102> the chinese are smart people
<Guest52102> in our time we have slim televisions, we don't have the bulky crt anymore
<Guest52102> i still have a crt left but it is a widescreen one
<Guest52102> now slimline televisions are like a computer
<Guest52102> obviously with a screen
<Guest52102> they use light emmiting diodes called LED's which are like lights
<Guest52102> very small ones
<Guest52102> it has been proven that science can send messages back into the past using computers
<Guest52102> people in our time don't really talk to their neighbours much like they used to,which is sad
<Guest52102> the family bond has been broken
<Guest52102> i make time to talk to people around me, whereever i go, i think it feels kinda natural
<penguin42> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  DJones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<Guest52102> what is wrong lunotu
<Myrtti> what on earth...
<Switches> penguin42: Didn't really deserve an "ops" call, just ignore it :p
<penguin42> Switches: Well I did try asking nicely a while ago
<Switches> Guest52102: I think has some problems grasping that the room is often quiet on a weekend, and many of us just idle and lurk.
<Guest52102> ok
<Switches> penguin42: Ahh yeah, just noticed it mate, sorry. Wasn't in here was kinda laughing at http://tinyurl.com/jk8egac
<Guest52102> has anyone heard of blu ray
<Switches> Yeah, it's a disk format, bit like DVD but holds 4x the data
<Guest52102> do you know how much a blu ray player would cost like an external on for my pc
<Switches> Hmm not sure, seen some on Amazon for around £50 I think
<Guest52102> DVD Stands for Digital Video DIsk
<SuperEngineer> Has anyone got a boat I could borrow? [the weather here is slightly "damp" today]
<penguin42> SuperEngineer: Same here
<Guest52102> are you going sailing
<Switches> Well actually its also referred to as digital versatile disc
<SuperEngineer> penguin42:  Well - that's to of in need of boats or snorkels even!
<SuperEngineer> *2
<Guest52102> well surely it is only versatile if it is a blank disk a movie dvd isn't exactally versatile
<SuperEngineer> Guest52102: [It's a little teeny weeny bit rainy here today... and the sky is making loud bang noises]
<Guest52102> that is why i call movie dvd, digital video disk, it makes more sense
<Switches> Ok#
<Switches> -# >.< damn fingers
<Guest52102> super engineer: i hope you have a basement you can escape to
<Guest52102> i can't see why donald trump would make a good president, he certainly would make a good public speaker
<Guest52102> a good business man
<Guest52102> i like barak obama he is doing a lot for america and he should continue
<SuperEngineer> Guest52102: btw... he'd also make a point of saying this is a family freindly, non-political channel
<Guest52102> i guess he might
<SuperEngineer> :-)
<Guest52102> :-)
<Guest52102> i think donald trump should get a job at Apple
<Guest52102> or some other big corporation
<brobostigon> and while at it, he would alienate a good proportion of the population in theprocess.
<Guest52102> i don't know, i certainly think he would do that if he was in power!
<Guest52102> he is business material for sure
<brobostigon> that as well, yes.
<brobostigon> thats up for debate.
<Guest52102> i don't think donald trump would enjoy being president anyway, he's much better suited at somewhre like sony,or apple
<brobostigon> where he can get the nickname of steve job's more evil twin brother, lol.
<Guest52102> lol
<Guest52102> job and trump lol did someone fart
<Guest52102> well i would'nt mind if he trumped some money my way lol
<Guest52102> then i can buy my blu ray drive
<Guest52102> it's been a pleasure talking to you all, goodbye
<webpigeon> wat.
<penguin42> exactly
<daftykins> o0
<popey> also wat
 * daftykins missed whatever happened
<penguin42> oh just the normal stream of unconciousness
<daftykins> ah very good
<ali1234> is there like an app like memtest for android? a proper one that runs from fastboot?
<daftykins> might be better to ask in a cyanogenmod channel
<popey> ali1234: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.into.stability is the only one I've seen
<ali1234> i'm installing that now... but i would prefer something that doesn't run in android... because i already know android is not stable :)
<popey> yeah, not seen any that work from recovery
<popey> sounds like a gap in the market
<popey> stick some ads in it, money spinner ㋛
<daftykins> that's not FOSS talk!
<ali1234> popey: didn't you back the kickstarter for this: http://www.poweruptoys.com/
<ali1234> is it good?
<ali1234> i saw it on amazon the other day
<popey> i did
<popey> yeah, its fun
<popey> hard to control!
<user2635> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<user2635> what desktop environments does everyone use?
<daftykins> !poll
<daftykins> ah they deleted that one.
<user2635> lol..
<daftykins> i don't think querying peoples preference is relevant to anything, try some and settle on what you like
<zmoylan-pi> isn't !poll another way of saying 'no poll'... :-)
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: it used to be!
<daftykins> the ops in their infinite wisdom went around deleting most of the useful factoids
<zmoylan-pi> write all your preferences of desktop environments on €5 notes and post them to... :-)
<daftykins> yay explorer!
 * daftykins ducks
 * zmoylan-pi swans
 * daftykins albatrosses
 * zmoylan-pi emus
 * daftykins ostrichs
 * zmoylan-pi cormorants
 * daftykins eagles
 * zmoylan-pi falcons
<user2635> What command can I use to find a package if I only know roughly what the name is?
<user2635> (but not the exact name)
<daftykins> apt-cache search x
<zmoylan-pi> google :-)
<daftykins> or browse on packages.ubuntu.com
<user2635> daftykins, thanks!
<daftykins> single word basic queries tend to be best with apt-cache search
<user2635> teamspeak doesn't seem to be in the repos then
<Switches> Only apps I know that are in there are Mangler and Mumble (Mangler is Ventrilo compatible) Mumble is actually a TS replacement
<Switches> I think there is a TS linux client, but how well it works or how reliable it is I couldn't tell you
<daftykins> user2635: no it's a .tar i think, i set it up for someone once
<daftykins> 5 minute job.
<user2635> is there an easy way to compare 2 strings in the cmd line
<user2635> basically i want to compare hashes
<user2635> I used shasum256 already, which outputs the hash
<user2635> but I don't know how to actually compare
<daftykins> doesn't a downloads page link to this?
<daftykins> i don't really see a need to do it programatically if you can just display both
<user2635> Never mind, I found an easy way
<user2635> its a long string though, I'm not going to eyeball it
<user2635> what I did was a Find, to make sure it matches
<daftykins> ah i'm probably thinking of the old MD5 ones
<daftykins> in what way?
<user2635> as in
<user2635> Copy the hash I generated, do a Find in the browser
<user2635> if it finds it, then its the same one
<daftykins> oh so not terminal find, hah
<daftykins> i am disappointed! :P
<Switches> md5sum was easier :p, its now something like 'echo "<sha string> *filename" | sha1sum -c' (thats probably a little wrong :p)
<user2635> daftykins, :(
<user2635> I really enjoy apt install on linux
<user2635> instead of googling for a program and trying to install :)
<Switches> apt is a great tool, beats yum and zypper imo
<Switches> It's not quite as good as portage or pacman (but it's a lot more "friendly" than either of those :p)
<ali1234> what do you call that paper that's really thin, but thicker than tissue paper, and coarser than tracing paper?
<daftykins> blotting?
<ali1234> it's like really thin blotting paper
<ali1234> you can see through it
<daftykins> what's the use-case?
<popey> rice paper?
<zmoylan-pi> rice paper?
<zmoylan-pi> dynf
<popey> greaseproof paper?
<ali1234> it's a bit like those yes
<ali1234> but not
<zmoylan-pi> there a _lot_ of paper types
<ali1234> it's less shiny than greaseproof
<ali1234> and it's not edible
<popey> where would you buy it?
<ali1234> i dunno
<zmoylan-pi> almost all paper is edible... to a degree... :-)
<ali1234> that's what i plan to find out after i find out what it is called
<popey> stationers or bog standard shop?
<popey> hah
<daftykins> so... what would it be used for?
<ali1234> i have a piece of it and i want some more. lol
<popey> hah
<zmoylan-pi> ohh... ancient non soft government issue toilet paper?
<ali1234> i will use it to print out a templace
<ali1234> template *
<daftykins> cut it to a fraction of a square metre then do the maths to calculate gsm! :>
<popey> take a photo and post to /r/whatisthisthing  :)
<daftykins> after weighing it i mean
<ali1234> i only have 1 a4 sheet
<popey> they love a challenge
<ali1234> and if i take a picture it will just look like regular paper
<zmoylan-pi> were did you get it?
<ali1234> my sister gave it to me
<zmoylan-pi> were did she get it?
<ali1234> she can't remember
<popey> check out sherlock here
<ali1234> but probably a stationers
<daftykins> i'm imagining this sister being shaken
<daftykins> "TELL ME, WHERE!?"
<zmoylan-pi> http://rbms.info/vocabularies/paper/th343.htm types of paper
<ali1234> basically it's tracing paper, but really cheap
<zmoylan-pi> blotting paper?
<ali1234> no not blotting paper, that is really thick
<popey> loo roll from the 70s
<ali1234> but it has the same roughness
<zmoylan-pi> crepe paper?
<ali1234> i mean if you can buy really think blotting paper then maybe
<ali1234> no it's not wrinkly
<popey> make a video of manupulating it, drawing on it, folding it
<ali1234> it's like.. you know whe you buy shoes?
<ali1234> that white paper they are wrapped in
<ali1234> it's like tissue paper but thicker
<popey> oh, like packing papaer
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/500-Sheets-WHITE-PACKING-PAPER-Newspaper/dp/B008DJEVKK
<popey> like chip shop paper?
<ali1234> no it's not newsprint
<ali1234> more transarent than that.. and whiter
<ali1234> maybe it really is just thick tissue paper
<ali1234> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nips-Recycled-Packaging-Filling-Interleaving/dp/B000KT8Y7C/ref=pd_sim_229_9?ie=UTF8&dpID=418nJRes3oL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=ZSKPZX99494ABYV0AAS4
<ali1234> so basically i need this type of paper because it works in a laser printer
<zmoylan-pi> better than normal paper?
<ali1234> better than normal tracing paper
<ali1234> it has to be transparent as well
<zmoylan-pi> well you can make a lot of paper transparent by rubbing vegtable oil on it... :-)
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/sheets-tracing-100gsm-Printers-TARGARIAN/dp/B00YT40PLW ?
<ali1234> it does look a lot like that
<foobarry> oredered a pi zero from pimoroni. they are in stock :D
<foobarry> 4+2.50=£6.50
<zmoylan-pi> wait 5 minutes... :-)
<foobarry> its coming tomorrow
<ali1234> are you sure?
<foobarry> are/were
<daftykins> i preordered a £350 nvidia GTX 1070 D:
<ali1234> it would be unusual for them to put them up on a website on a sunday
<foobarry> click the notify me thing
<foobarry> maybe it was yesterday. its been a long day
<foobarry> day/weekend
<ali1234> it was out of stock yesterday
<ali1234> they normally release new stock 9am on monday
<foobarry> i got the email yesterady and bought it
<ali1234> maybe they had a return and you were the first person to clikc
<popey> foobarry: mine arrived yesterday from pihut - got one without a bundle
<zmoylan-pi> a bundle... they send 2 pi? :-)
<popey> https://twitter.com/popey/status/741593918261841921
<popey> a pi and connectors
<foobarry> Your order is confirmed
<foobarry> We've accepted your order, and we're getting it ready
<zmoylan-pi> could still be a bot...
<foobarry> are the gpio connectors special?
<foobarry> in the adapter kit
<popey> special?
<ali1234> no
<foobarry> or can i cannibalise something to get the gpio pins
<popey> oh, also ordered a micro:bit connector
<popey> which _is_ special
<popey> yeah, just normal pin headers
<ali1234> that micro bit is so weird
<foobarry> how do they attach to my pi?
<ali1234> who the hell has banana plugs in 2016?
<ali1234> foobarry: you have to solder them in
<foobarry> ah,thanks
<popey> ali1234: schools :)
<ali1234> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-2-54mm-2-x-40-Pin-Male-Dual-Double-Row-Pin-Header-Strip-DAU/221881475991?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35391%26meid%3Df3320ff8029e4336982da3bc2c22420c%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D322138203126
<ali1234> enough for 20 pi zeros there
<popey> heh
<user2635> Has anyone used a vertical mouse? I wonder if it feels better than horizontal
<popey> a friend of mine has one
<popey> he swears by it to reduce rsi
<popey> he also uses an application which forces him to take breaks regularly
<daftykins> i have clients that moved to trackballs, horrible things :D
<user2635> I'd like to try it but asking here first before I do anything
<user2635> trackballs wow, don't think I could do that
<popey> my friend's one is a trackball, but vertical
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-vertical-ergonomic-optical-design/dp/B00JODVD5K
<popey> that kind of thing
<popey> but ball like
<user2635> popey, I see what you mean
<user2635> one that actually has a ball in it
<zmoylan-pi> over the years i'd say about half the people i know who try trackballs end up hating them. those that like them love them but they're not for everyone
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i definitely get close to emitting expletives when at said clients
<zmoylan-pi> i believe the correct term for those is custards... :-)
<user2635> I've given up
<user2635> I'll just use my normal mouse
<user2635> :P
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> not a fan of shopping eh? :P
<user2635> I'm wasting time on minor things
<user2635> wow firefox is such a memory hog
<user2635> 800 mb
<ali1234> trackballs are fine. touchpads are fine as long as they have separate mouse buttons... but trackpoints... those are just awful
<ali1234> it's like balancing a broom on the end of your finger
<daftykins> user2635: must be what you have open :)
<daftykins> ublock origin + no flash = winner
<user2635> I got ublock
<user2635> not no flash
<user2635> facebook/youtube, several webpages open
<daftykins> how many tabs?
<user2635> only 5
<daftykins> meh.
<ali1234> it tends to be javascript heavy sites that auto refresh... like facebook
<ali1234> humble bundle sale pages seem particularly bad
<ali1234> check about:memory
<ali1234> they added a huge amount of instrumentation in ff to try to fix it, and it does seem to be getting better than it was
<daftykins> i have 6, which includes a youtube live stream... 625MB
<daftykins> glad to have 32GB to play with 8D
<ali1234> i want to learn how to use cgroups so i can enforce memory use better
<ali1234> i always accidentally over-commit
<user2635> ok must be fb
<ali1234> like the time my file manager tried to generate a thumbnail for a 40GB animated gif
<user2635> great its dropped to 600 :)
<daftykins> g'night folks, have yourselves a good week and don't forget it's evil Apple WWDC tomorrow at ~6pm and E3 all week :)
<daftykins> yay excitement, etc
<user2635> Goodnight daftykins
<user2635> WWDC?
<user2635> E3 again!? that was quick
<user2635> ah ok worldwide developers conference
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-05
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> morning slackers
<brobostigon> morning
<brobostigon> me and my fiance announced yesterday to our respective parents our wedding plans, definatly one of the most worrying days i can remember.
<popey> heh :)
<brobostigon> :)
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Anyone recommend what would be good to run on a old Sony Vaio PCG-6R1M - Only has a gig of ram. Friends other half has left her and this is the only laptop she has, runs vista so need to stick something else on it.
<diplo> Lubuntu ?
<Azelphur> yea, lubuntu or xubuntu, maybe a different distro like Arch would be even  lighter
<diplo> Forgot Xbunut, will give it a go too thanks
<MooDoo> hello all
<popey> yo
<MooDoo> quiet in here
<diplo> Tis always quiet in here now, hello!
<zmoylan-pi> it's a bank holiday in ireland so i'm pondering on heading into town and see if i can find a nokia 3310 (2017 version) for sale...
<zmoylan-pi> and don't forget apples keynote thingy later...
<diddledan> morning
<diddledan> it's 6pm, the apple thingy
<diddledan> https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/06/05/make-your-own-arduino-with-power-supply-and-bootloader/
<MooDoo> zmoylan-pi: let me know about the phone, thinking of getting one myself.
<zmoylan-pi> it will be hard to find in dublin for a few months i suspect, demand has been high and carphonewarehouse told me that it would only be available online in ireland.  so will have to wait till phone accessory/unlocking shops have them in...
<zmoylan-pi> but the challenge means i search a lot of techie shops and locals and that's a lot of walking and exercise...
<zmoylan-pi> but the nokia 3310 would make an ideal fm radio/podcast phone as the battery will last all day with nary a dent
<diddledan> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/23/stack-overflow-helping-one-million-developers-exit-vim/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<diddledan> http://www.ibtimes.com/booz-allen-hamilton-leaves-us-government-files-unprotected-amazon-server-2545935 <-- the same company that Edward Snowden worked for :-p
<diddledan> heya czajkowski
<czajkowski> diddledan: how's things?
<diddledan> wasn't ignoring you, just was busy :-)
<diddledan> things are good here thanks, you?
<diddledan> nice 70s tv spot from AT&T (actually Bell Labs) about "The UNIX Operating System" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc4ROCJYbm0
<diddledan> haha: https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/870642780300865536
<diddledan> and don't you love that a forkbomb is in the top most used linux commands? http://webminal.org/fulc/
<dogmatic69> 16:31:04 up 2 days, 23:56,  4 users,  load average: 84.50, 77.00, 70.80
<dogmatic69> CPU is sweating
<diplo> hahah looks like it
<diddledan> by the gods. that's a high load
<diddledan> nearly Apple time!
<diddledan> 1 hour, 10 minootes
<diddledan> dogmatic69: are you running a fork bomb perchance? ;-)
<diddledan> 20 moonits
<diddledan> video is running
<diddledan> 10 minewts
<diddledan> lots of bit press cameras
<diddledan> big*
<Seeker`> yes, Apple are a reasonably well known company...
<daftykins> who? :)
<daftykins> diddledan: yes time for more *ahem* to be dropped!
<daftykins> why they always have such low volume i don't know
<diddledan> 💩💩💩
<diddledan> :-p
<Myrtti> maybe a new mac mini... although I can't remember when we turned our old one on last...
<diddledan> ello Myrtti
<Myrtti> elloello
<diddledan> and daff tickles
<daftykins> prepare thy news feeds for tonnes of crap!
<diddledan> 💩 💩
<Myrtti> hasn't it been full of it since announcement of the date of Brexit referendum?
<Myrtti> :-/
<daftykins> ah well i only follow tech news feeds so i brush over most of that :>
<diddledan> yeah. brexit followed by trumpet
<daftykins> toot toooooooot
<diddledan> and now apple iThingies
<daftykins> i should really be painting my lovely new bathroom ceiling rather than sat here
<diddledan> have the builders finished?
<daftykins> nope they're still fitting the 50mm thermalboard up in the bedroom, bathroom is ready for sanitary ware installation though
<daftykins> sparky coming tomorrow to drill out for the light fittings
<diddledan> they should make sparkies wear fluorescent clothing that glows when they touch the wrong wire
<Myrtti> I could be doing some varnishing but I'm trapped in the bedroom being a pillow
<Myrtti> can't even watch the wwdc feed
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> pillow time is never wasted though
<Myrtti> true
<daftykins> better than being trapped in a closet, too
<diddledan> here we go!
<diddledan> who's got their buzzword bingo card ready?
<diddledan> we've already had "the <superlative> <noun> ever"
<diddledan> no updates?!
<diddledan> :-o
<diddledan> omg
<diddledan> 6 announcements instead :-p
<diddledan> omg, I want jessie on my watch!
<Azelphur> jessie on watches? what's going on here
<diddledan> Azelphur: this jessie: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/87/Jessie_%28Toy_Story%29.png
<Azelphur> :<
<diddledan> oh here we go. APFS
<daftykins> now touting codecs which are nothing to do with them
<diddledan> new macs time
<zmoylan-pi> oh no, peter sallis dead... what are we going to do grommit?!
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> wat. imac with a 10GbE?!
<diddledan> only 5k. I'll take two
<zmoylan-pi> wat, made a bundle on bitcoin recently? :-P
<diddledan> HEVC again
<daftykins> diddledan: but you can buy a real machine and pop a card in!
<zmoylan-pi> a chromebook with an sd slot? :-P
<zmoylan-pi> ...running linux...
<dogmatic69> diddledan: not sure what is going on, some docker containers running. nothing out of the ordinary. Amazing thing is that I could still use is normally
<diddledan> well what's using the cpu?
<diddledan> run htop and see what's taking the time
<diddledan> wait, did they just say the ipad is gonna use USB C?
<diddledan> omg. they're gonna do a file system! it's 1970 all over again!!
<diddledan> and windows!!
<diddledan> they're really innovating now
<diddledan> yeesh, are they gonna get to the three hour mark?
<diddledan> speaker
<zmoylan-pi> will their filing system be like the ones from dos 1.0 without directories? :-)
<diddledan> "HomePod"
<diddledan> got a big woofer
<diddledan> Where did this weather come from? We seem to have all the weather here
<daftykins> :>
<zmoylan-pi> well... we had too much for local consumption so we shipped it over night delivery...
<zmoylan-pi> tis like winter outside atm
<diddledan> Blooping Irish!
<zmoylan-pi> just warmer...
<zmoylan-pi> the sort of weather that when you put on a rain coat you sweat inside it as much as it would have rained on you... just saltier...
<diddledan> It's v windy here
<diddledan> My windows were bonking so I had to close them
<zmoylan-pi> mucky windows... :-P
<diddledan> I guess that's it for summer now?
<zmoylan-pi> but it is a bank holiday monday so it is the correct weather for a bank holiday
<diddledan> Taint here
<zmoylan-pi> but i did scout dublin city centre and no sign of a new nokia 3310 yet...
<diddledan> Aww
<zmoylan-pi> it shall be mine, oh yes... ::said in style of waynes world::
<diddledan> You'll just have to cope with the 20year old one in your pocket for a while longer
<zmoylan-pi> it's only 8-9 years old... still got a few decades in it yet...
<diddledan> Oh a youngen
<zmoylan-pi> but i did find a nice 6" acatel phablet for €150 to replace my wonky 8" lenovo tablet
<diddledan> Winders or droid?
 * zmoylan-pi sings the androids theme song from red dwarf...
 * diddledan does his hobbies as willcooke demands
<diddledan> All the hobbies
<zmoylan-pi> is there a hobby for trying all the hobbies once?
 * zmoylan-pi gets up on my hobby horse to talk about the joys of hobby-hobbying...
<diddledan> Promiscuous hobby?
<daftykins> help, i'm snowblind - i can no longer tell what painted surface is off-white versus white
<zmoylan-pi> wikipedia to the rescue... :-) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shades_of_white#Variations_of_white_.28off-white_colors.29
<zmoylan-pi> best seen on a bw monitor of course... :-P
<daftykins> hehe nah just from painting for too long from a fluorescent lamp
<zmoylan-pi> and for those watching the snooker on a black and white sets the cue ball has gone behind the pink ball...
<brobostigon> :)
<zmoylan-pi> a classic moment in tv sports commentary... :-)
<brobostigon> :)
<zmoylan-pi> ahhhhh, that's why the $5000 imac pro costs so much... it HAS a headphone jack :-)
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-06
<foobarry> so drenched
<zmoylan-pi> twas a smidge damp yesterday, looks dry today...
<foobarry> unbrella and shoe malfunction
<zmoylan-pi> ick... damp feet... not a pleasent way to work...
<dogmatic69> So this morning my average load is even higher...
<dogmatic69> 09:10:24 up 3 days, 16:35,  4 users,  load average: 121.41, 113.35, 114.84
<diplo> What are you doing dogmatic69 !
<dogmatic69> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dogmatic69> it must be some crazy docker thing
<diplo> I'd say the machine must be crawling
<dogmatic69> the fact that I can run uptime and paste it here says otherwise
<dogmatic69> busy installing a benchmark to see how it does
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dogmatic69> restarted the docker service and its all back to normal
<knightwise> morning guyz
<brobostigon> morning
<foobarry> if a machine is blocked on i/o it might have a load of running processes that are blocked, but cpu might still be low
<SuperMatt> yeah, it could very well be disk
<SuperMatt> Are any of the processes using swap?
<dogmatic69> never checked and as its calm now I doubt it would show
<paulnoise> good morning all, i have an irritation/problem with volume control in ubuntu studio.  I was hoping someone could help with
<paulnoise> i have uploaded the problem via screenshots here http://imgur.com/gallery/ySmOZ
<paulnoise> the white and blue panel sits over the volume slider stopping me adjusting volume, any ideas?
<paulnoise> i have to then click the panel away. it appears on the screen as soon as i adjust the volume
<paulnoise> any help would be appreciated
<need-parents-muk> anyone in london uk want to chat
<Oli> Has autumn started or is spring back?
<popey> :)
<diddledan> morning
<foobarry> dogmatic69: next tiem, run top and press H for threads
<dogmatic69> whats that show?
 * dogmatic69 uses htop mostly
<diplo> Also iotop is a thing too
<popey> ntop is quite nice
<diddledan> all the tops
<Seeker`> mmmbop would be better
<diddledan> Hansen FTW?
<diddledan> Methinks not :-p
<diddledan> ‘Tis widdlin’ down outside
<diddledan> Fun https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/117693/kaspersky-files-antitrust-complaints-microsoft-europe
<diddledan> The new iOS is fun: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LWmQBWj3/1496767584.JPG
<diddledan> Screenshot sharing doesn’t appear to work tho
<diddledan> Basically I got PiP video AND side-by-side twitter with irc
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-07
<diddledan> if anyone's still awake, the new talen show starts today: https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/06/planet-of-the-apps-launches-june-6/
<diddledan> talent*
<m0nkey_> evenin diddledan
<diddledan> allo
<m0nkey_> Did you decide on G6 or S8?
<diddledan> I haven't settled yet, gonna wait till I get back from holiday (next week - going to Wales :-)
<m0nkey_> Ooh, isn't that poor mans Amsterdam?
<diddledan> depends on whether you like sheep or not :-p
<m0nkey_> Go with the G6. People tend to like the camera better, more natural colours.
<diddledan> yeah I've been favouring the G6
<m0nkey_> I love mine.
<diddledan> it's cheaper, too
<m0nkey_> That curved screen on the S8 is more prone to breakage
<m0nkey_> (according to reviews)
<m0nkey_> And the G6 doesn't bend, like some other phones.
<diddledan> I saw the S8 has a tendency to get a discoloration on the edges of the screen?
<m0nkey_> Yeah, something I've heard. Not seen it though.
<m0nkey_> Finger print sensor is in a better position on the G6
<m0nkey_> I tried the S8, wow. You gotta have very stretchy fingers.
<m0nkey_> Of course I'm going to be bias now, since I have the G6
<m0nkey_> Few things I like. The always on display (even though the screen is LCD, battery consumption is super light)
<m0nkey_> Dual camera
<diddledan> the US Military's secret Alien Transport plane is going up again soon: https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/06/06/u-s-air-force-taps-spacex-to-launch-next-x-37b-spaceplane-mission/
<m0nkey_> Knock-on/off feature
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<eks> morning
<brobostigon> morning
<MooDoo> howdy all
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo>  how are you brobostigon ?
<brobostigon> tired, lots of planning to do, and you?
<MooDoo> yeah i'm ok thanks, just playing with debian at the moment on my laptop
<MooDoo> sorry i meant working, I'm at work
<brobostigon> lolz, :D
<brobostigon> i say that in my job in the toy shop, we get to play with toys, :)
<MooDoo> :)
<diddledan> brobostigon: that's just plain childish :-p
<diddledan> in a good way, obv
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan> I bet you get bored with playing tho at times
 * zmoylan-pi opens the nerf cabinet and hands out the nerf...
<brobostigon> there is probably a good best-mans joke or two there for my brother to crack. :(
<diddledan> OMG! https://twitter.com/jospoortvliet/status/872413924699897857
<MooDoo> :)
<diddledan> cid:0fb8ca0a-8463-451f-934e-1d855657f148 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bPxvMMZo/
<diplo> hahah, good one for my kids!
<brobostigon> any advice i should pervay to my fiance, on getting married to an engineering nerd?
<zmoylan-pi> you are getting hitched to a person who can't turn away when they see a vcr blink 12:00 and all future equivalent critical events :-)
<brobostigon> or a pdp-11 :)
<zmoylan-pi> ::cue holy angelic choir::
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> or my BeBox, "bow in holyness"
<zmoylan-pi> i can see it now, the pdp-11 in the laundry room beside the washing machine...
<zmoylan-pi> ...and explaining you'll have to use a laundromat from now on...
<brobostigon> i think she might argue it takes up more space than the washing machine and laundry room.
<zmoylan-pi> the cats will love sleeping on it...
<brobostigon> our dog might have some fun with those electronics too,
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-08
<MooDoo> hello all
<SuperMatt> Morning Voters.
<TwistedLucidity> Morning subject. Have sworn your daily oath of fealty to Darth Mayder like a good prole?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> ++report to room 102 for your daily scourging+++
<TwistedLucidity> 102 - "processing".
<diddledan> everyone go vote!
<brobostigon> rob the conservatives of victory, make them wish they hadnt called the election and the referendum.
<TwistedLucidity> Tories predicted to get ~340 seats. Not the stonking majority they hoped for, but enough.
<TwistedLucidity> Theresa May just loves her some "Statutory Instruments"
<TwistedLucidity> The only hope is that the youngsters go and vote, but as they are a feckless bunch of lay-abouts with zero motivation; they won't.
 * TwistedLucidity hopes he understands this "reverse psychology" thing
<TwistedLucidity> I vote in ~30 mins.
<brobostigon> :)
<TwistedLucidity> Someone tell JamesTait that Sat 10th is World Gin Day. http://worldginday.com/
<TwistedLucidity> DAMN! Just thought of a T-shirt I should have gotten printed. "sudo apt purge tory"
<SuperMatt> lawls
<SuperMatt> although I'd make it more distro agnostic
<SuperMatt> rm -rf /tories
<TwistedLucidity> Can you pipe a device to null? "sudo /dev/may > /dev/null"?
<SuperMatt> no, but you could dd if=/dev/null of=/tories
<TwistedLucidity> Heh, nice
<TwistedLucidity> Aren't if/of the wrong way round? I was thinking dumping everything these say into the blackhole of null
<TwistedLucidity> *they
<SuperMatt> oh I see, I was overwriting the tories
<Azelphur> Tried to open a bank account at Barclays, they told me my application was rejected and I should "Refer to the terms and conditions"
<Azelphur> :<
<TwistedLucidity> SuperMatt: dd if=/dev/random of=/tories
<TwistedLucidity> Azelphur: Try Bank of Scotland. They had reasonable rates and a nice website.
<Azelphur> TwistedLucidity: need an account with USD balance is the problem
<Azelphur> so probably HSBC next
<TwistedLucidity> Ah
<Azelphur> For extra hilarity, nobody at the bank actually knows why my account has been rejected
<Azelphur> guess that's a good reason to not bank with Barclays
<zmoylan-pi> they could tell you but then they'd be added to the forbidden to deal with list...
<Azelphur> lol
<diplo> TP Link OK for a cheap switch in a small office ? Not really used much of their kit
<diplo> Looking at the TL-SG108
<popey> i use tp-link stuff, works well
<popey> better than the netgear stuff I previously used
<popey> in fact, i have that very switch on my desk :)
<diplo> Good enough for you, will do for them then :)
<diplo> ta fanx - I dislike netgear kit so was looking for something else
<popey> http://imgur.com/28GHydZ
<popey> excuse the dust
<diplo> All full up too thanks
<popey> :)
<popey> yeah, went to plug a pc into it the other day and went "oh, bugger"
<popey> didn't realise I had need for 8 ports until then
<diplo> Time for a 24 port then
<popey> heheh
<popey> i only need a 9 port! :D
<diplo> :D
<diplo> Ordered thank you, Prime is great for this sort of thing
<popey> ya
<popey> i didn't mean to make that image public, now I'm getting comments on it
<diplo> Can't see comments here
<popey> http://imgur.com/gallery/cMIdz
<diplo> Here we see a picture of OPs mom in her natural habitat.
<diplo> I've never read imgur comments, are they all as bad as this? :)
<diplo> Do these people have no work... I can't be arsed to respond on FB etc let alone a img site
<popey> not on the front page
<popey> in user submitted they're pretty terrible
<zmoylan-pi> it's for trolls not ready for youtube... :-P
<diplo> I try and stop my kids looking at comments
<popey> exobuzz: happy belated birthday :)
<popey> (you weren't here on your birthday)
<exobuzz> popey, oh - thanks! :-)
<exobuzz> popey, how's things ?
<selinuxium> Hey guys. Any monit users here?
<Azelphur> selinuxium: I used to use it, switched to nagios
<selinuxium> Yeah, I wanted something a little smaller. It is only supposed to be to monitor a couple of services and restart them..
<selinuxium> I could code it. But I fancied getting my head around monit.
<Azelphur> yea, monit is fine for single systems, as soon as you get more than one system though, monit is a potato.
<selinuxium> :)
<Azelphur> what's up anyway? I know my way around monit a bit.
<selinuxium> But MMonit allows for more than one system, only have a few boxen here so a license would be trivial
<selinuxium> Yeah, Sorry... :)
<Azelphur> €65...trivial :P
<selinuxium> Trivial when it would be a purchase order and not mine... :)
<Azelphur> suppose
<selinuxium> So...
<selinuxium> monitrc - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24808314/
<selinuxium> The monoserve just comes up with Status - Execution Faile
<selinuxium> Failed
<Azelphur> is monit running as root?
<selinuxium> I assume so...
<Azelphur> ps aux | grep monit
<selinuxium> Erm.. yes.
<Azelphur> hmm, interesting
<Azelphur> have you tried running /etc/init.d/monoserve start manually, to see what happens?
<selinuxium> Yeah, the /etc/init.d/monoserve start/stop/restart works, and has for several years...
<Azelphur> that's weird
<Azelphur> perhaps journalctl can shed some light?
<Azelphur> that is, assuming you're running monit under systemd
<selinuxium> Sadly not.
<Azelphur> maybe run monit in the foreground?
<selinuxium> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24808337/
<selinuxium> Doesn't give me much...
<Azelphur> that's me out of ideas :(
<selinuxium> Dammit, thanks for your time though  :)
<Azelphur> np, there is a monit IRC channel if you haven't tried there already, it's not that active though
<Azelphur> ah, you're already in there
<selinuxium> Nobody here but us chickens... :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<selinuxium> Right. My home time beckons. Thanks again  :)
<DJones> Heh, its good of the United States to arrange a congressional hearing with the former FBI director on election day in the UK,  otherwise the uk's news media would have nothing to do today apart from report on https://twitter.com/hashtag/dogsatpollingstations?lang=en
<foobarry> actually the day after is more busy
<foobarry> nothing atually happens on election day
<DJones> yep,
<DJones> Well, saying yep, news still goes on, just reporters don't bother
<daftykins> hrmm my wealthy client has just bought a pad in Fulham! it seems the area is getting www.hyperoptic.com installed soon :O
<daftykins> anyone had any experience with them? :)
<daftykins> hrmm looks like they're using carrier grade NAT
<m0nkey_> Evening all
<m0nkey_> Tonight is going to be interesting
<zmoylan-pi> the old curse been may you live in interesting times
<brobostigon>  rm -rf /dev/tories :D
<m0nkey_> I'm surprised I'm able to stream the results from the BBC
<brobostigon> streamlink -p cvlc https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/live/bbcone besr
<brobostigon> streamlink -p cvlc https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/live/bbcone best
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-09
<sebsebseb> h
<Oli> So.
<foobarry> is there a usb hub i can use to power multiple pi's ?
<foobarry> http://cpc.farnell.com/stontronics/t6449st/usb-5v-4-8v-quad-uk-plugtop/dp/PW04124
<foobarry> anyone tried this for example?
<Oli> That should work
<foobarry> need to cluster 10 pi's together
<Oli> Three of those then.
<foobarry> yeah. i might split it into 2 clusters so now considering individual power supplies
<popey> foobarry: I'd get one that isn't a wart
<popey> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charging-Desktop-Station-SmartICᵀᴹ-Technology/dp/B00L2SBZ80 like that
<popey> which has a figure of 8 cable
<foobarry> oh sweet, thanks
<Azelphur> Lol, pound is down 15% since brexit, I wonder how long until we end up with Zimbabwe dollars
<TwistedLucidity> Azelphur: It's OK, the DUP have saved the day!
 * TwistedLucidity starts to sob
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> TwistedLucidity: I'm loving it though, I'm paid in USD so since brexit I've had a 15% pay bump.
<foobarry> DUP makes me scared. because i'm usd to !DUP being a duplicate packet error in ping/traceroute
<SuperEngineer> morning[ish] folks
<SuperMatt> by a hair's bredth
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<SuperEngineer> currently running DBAN on an old PC [2 disks. 1 with XP 1 with Solus Gnome].  I am soon to discard the pc and thewrefore the DBAN - Pleasantly surprised to find DBAN is doing both disks at the same time!
<brobostigon> :)
<SuperEngineer> ..."only" another 5 1/2 hours till it's finished!
<foobarry> think i've destroyed my wifes tablet
<foobarry> trying to get android onto old hardware :(
<zmoylan-pi> it was coming right at you!! :-P
<zmoylan-pi> lots of cheap shiny newer faster tablets out there...
<foobarry> thats just wasteful
<foobarry> this is going to the kids
<zmoylan-pi> so kids get a new shiny toy and wife gets a shiny new toy... doing your bit for the industry
<foobarry> oh i managed to have twrp on here now
<foobarry> arggh some factory mode fail. cannot find /efs folder
<diplo> No work today then foobarry ?
<foobarry> a bit of a dabble post-lunch
<diplo> :)
<diplo> I've been aiming to do dabbling all day, stupidly busy though
<foobarry> got 7 minutes to figure it out
<diplo> I've just got back from over an hour lunch :P left here at 12:40
<diplo> oops
<zmoylan-pi> a friday lunch
<diplo> Yup!
<diplo> That's what I tell the boss, I rarely stop for lunch and don't get paid for out of hours work, so I never rush back on Fridays
<zmoylan-pi> ...don't get paid for out of hours work...
<foobarry> i have a blanket on my lap
<foobarry> weird colleagues have windows open and there's a massive draught
<diplo> Nope, that's why I rarely ever do it. Only if it benefits me
<diplo> I've had the window open today! Showing your age foobarry  :D
<diplo> That you have a blanket ready to use too
<foobarry> thats because the radiators need 3 weeks notice to warm up
<diplo> hah
<diplo> We're basically in a corrugated box, it's either icicles or a sweat box
<diplo> god awful
<zmoylan-pi> install aircon and wear thermals :-)
<diplo> Been trying to get my boss to order for 3 years now
<diplo> Got ourselves and old portable one that sorta makes a difference but deafens us
<foobarry> blankets are the way to go
<foobarry> does ubuntu ever remove packages like centos does? e.g. if python3.4.56.546345 comes out, they might not have the previous 3.4.3434345 any more
<foobarry> i would assume not, especially for LTS
<SuperMatt> There's no reason for packages to be removed from a distro, because there'll always be someone who needs that intermediate version
<foobarry> yes. but centos do. and they move stuff to vault.centos.org
<SuperMatt> Just so you're away, you can't retrieve package theresa-may-2016.07.11
<foobarry> which usually has the old releases
<SuperMatt> *aware
<foobarry> has something happened?
<foobarry> oh, 2016
<SuperMatt> version 2017.06.09 has been somewhat nerfed, as far as power goes
<foobarry> removed some features?
<SuperMatt> If only
<NET||abuse> funniest thing ever, just reading through http://entrepreneurhandbook.co.uk/venture-capitalists/      i think they have a cloud to butt issue with whoever edited that page
<NET||abuse> hehe  ": Wellington focuses on digital media and butt-based software."
<foobarry> haha
<foobarry> copy paste fail
<diplo> Server updated, restarted, nginx still works after reboot, success!
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-10
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Nokaji> What I'd like to know is, - can I install a fresh copy of ubuntu on a new drive and then copy all vital configurations/proggies form my old drive - obviously I will have the log in name and password for the old
<daftykins> Nokaji: well most is in your dot files under ~, so sure - just duplicate your home
<daftykins> really you should be using a separate /home anyway so that you don't have this issue at reinstall time
<m0nkey_> RIP Batman (Adam West) .. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40235142
<Nokaji> okie, thanks daftykins
<m0nkey_> Richard Hammond has done it again. http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-40234865
<penguin42> m0nkey_: But that is the point of Richard Hammond isn't it?
<daftykins> now this is far more relevant than child like Hammond - http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/814103/Andy-Cunningham-dead-Bodger-and-Badger-actor-cancer-age-67
<daftykins> ;)
<brobostigon> new dr who, :)
<DJones> Anybody know when the Doctor fixed his TARDIS so that it would go where and when he wanted? That was part of the mystery for me as a child, it was broken, wouldn't go where or when he wanted most of the time, writers seem to have completely forgotten this
<DJones> I guess maybe the TARDIS eventually got a kernel upgrade
<DJones> Guess thats what happens when you use Linux from scratch or Slackware :)
<brobostigon> hehe :)
<penguin42> DJones: But if it did get an upgrade 'at some point in time' wouldn't it have always been fixed?
<DJones> penguin42: I'd agree yes in theory, although even the doctor seems to have past timeline issues
<DJones> So maybe not
<DJones> Maybe the TARDIS doesn't operate in quantum spacetime (made up term as far as I'm concerned) so future changes can't be backdated
<DJones> Ah well, as Charles Gray said, Life is an illusion - reality is a figment of the imagination
<penguin42> CPC has 64% off 128MB DIMMs!
<DJones> penguin42: Thats definatly and advert from the past
<penguin42> DJones: No, it's in their current http://cpc.farnell.com/computer-office-bargain?ICID=Bargain-Computer-Office
<DJones> Hmmh,  around £5.00 per dimm, that makes my scrap bin worth around £250
<alptunga> Hello, i need some support but is this the right channel to ask? #ubuntu is not responding.
<foobarry> alptunga: ask away
<foobarry> might need to hang around a while for the answer though, but worth a try
<diddledan> it's Saturday evening, so there's likely to be few around but we check in every so often
<alptunga> I have ubuntu 7.10 installed but couldn't find source deb to install gcc. Anything in that matter, even ssh server.
<foobarry> 17.10
<alptunga> 7
<alptunga> the ancient one
<foobarry> i gotta ask why
<alptunga> I have an ancient c code that i couldn't compile on current releases
<foobarry> have we been here before?
<alptunga> nop?
<foobarry> there are compile options on gcc that might help
<foobarry> otherwise if you are running in a VM, maybe you can get away with the dvd iso and install build-essential and openssh-server
<foobarry> or a container
<alptunga> hmm
<alptunga> thanks i will give it a shot
<foobarry> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<alptunga> ye installed the vm from there. let me see if i can properly mount the cd :)
<foobarry> or try an old debian install from similar era,
<foobarry> going forward you might have better luck fixing the code :P
<alptunga> I wasted 3 days on fixing the code. Need different approaches :)
<alptunga> even when i compiled, it gave error "too old"
<foobarry> with debian you can download a dvd release which would have loads of packages without need for online repos. although i'd expect build-essential in the ubuntu cd release
<alptunga> as in kernel, not other way around
<diddledan> wait, the kernel in 7.10 is too old. yet you won't use a more recent release of ubuntu??
<alptunga> modern release compiled code doesn't work on target system
<alptunga> it is necessity, not preference :)
<diddledan> what's the target system? I'd have thought a system that requires specific environment would provide an SDK
<penguin42> this type of stuff can happen where you need the old build
 * penguin42 thought archive.ubuntu.com had the old stuff, but it looks like it doesn't - the debian one should
<diddledan> archive.ubuntu.com won't have 10 year-old versions that were supported for 9 months
<penguin42> what was the one that held the old pool though?
 * penguin42 could swear there was something that did
<diddledan> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<penguin42> diddledan: ah yes, it's the /ubuntu/pool I was missing on that
<penguin42> it's normally because the newer gcc's pick up stuff that was previously junk in the old code that the old compiler had missed :-)
#ubuntu-uk 2017-06-11
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<B00> guten morgan
<brobostigon> guten morgen B00
<B00> how is /comfy/ ubuntu treadting you? :D
<B00> treating*
<brobostigon> B00: i am on my partners openbsd mahcine doing some maintenence. :)
<B00> >;o
<Tom2312> Paul__
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-04
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<Knight_Wrk>  good morning peepz
<brobostigon> morning
<Knight_Wrk> how you guys doing today
<brobostigon> doing government paperwork, :(
<daftykins> \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<daftykins> currently playing the waiting game to see what clients pick after a failed hard disk was discovered :)
<daftykins> how are you doing this morning, zmoylan-pi ?
<zmoylan-pi> trying to decide wether to go to nearby town that's now 'accessible' as light rail is only an hours walk away compared to 2 hours away by bus...
<daftykins> ooh, upgrades! new station eh?
<zmoylan-pi> they're extending the network and even joining it up in city centre... we can now travel by tram a tiny fraction of the routes we could in the 50s! what an age we live in! :-P
<zmoylan-pi> maybe electric buses will make them obsolete in a few years this time....
<daftykins> trams O_O
<zmoylan-pi> i think they prefer to be called light rail as it sounds posher or something
<daftykins> there used to be one up and down the seafront here, but well before my time
<zmoylan-pi> on roads around my home in the 70s i had to learn to ride a bike on roads with rails still in the ground even though it had been 20+ years since trams had used them
<zmoylan-pi> if they had waited another 20 years they could have used them again :-)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> when i was at Uni in Portsmouth there was one road with them still in, with cobbles everywhere else - made a nice smooth ride if you got the tires aligned
<daftykins> https://goo.gl/maps/GcTPV548YaJ2 there it is!
<daftykins> ah would've made a lot more sense to zoom into street view, keep forgetting since down here our gov banned google from sharing that
<zmoylan-pi> wait till some bugger finds a way to index all photos on the web so you can flip along peoples personal pics as a poor mans streetview :-)
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> bonus points when you can view it in vr and dial back the dates on pics used...
<diplo> exMorning all
<diplo> Ooer
<diplo> Any of you guys use Nagios ?
<daftykins> newp
<diddledan> boo bees
<daftykins> are they attacking you?
<daftykins> almost time for WWDC!
<diddledan> stream's started https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2018/
<daftykins> stream just started
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> it works in firefox and chrome!?! :-o
<diddledan> (the stream does, I mean)
<daftykins> does it?
<diddledan> "all about software"?
<diddledan> no hardwares!
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> diddledan: do you think they have a sign held up / light on to ask for the applause?
<diddledan> it does seem that he waits for applause
<zmoylan-pi> more like the soviet union when stalin rang a bell when it was safe to stop clapping...
<daftykins> ...er they don't slowly ramp up :P
<diddledan> I don't understand the hype of augmented reality with a handheld screen
<daftykins> i didn't see much of an appeal at all until a mate who is an aircraft engineer mentioned it'd be neat to wave a device over some cables in a plane and see what they are
<zmoylan-pi> apple glasses will be an empty pair of glasses that holds iphone in front of face... tada... vr and ar...
<diddledan> isn;t that googley cardboards?
<diddledan> that game actually doesn't look that bad
<daftykins> *cough* gimmick
<diddledan> well yeah
<DJones> What are they trying to pretend is an essential "life product" when in reality its just a piece of bent plastic with a couple of wires attached, that doesnt actually serve any useful purpose
<daftykins> right now a guy from Lego is suggesting you pacify your kids by spending hundreds :)
<diddledan> the whole point of lego used to be to build your own things. these days they seem to be entirely focused on "build our things dammit!"
<diddledan> it's all about the predesigned models preventing the imagination and creativity that they claim to support
<daftykins> here come the extremely specific use cases
<daftykins> everyone knows pics are taken, not looked at :D
<diddledan> most used, and least accurate/useful, assistant
<daftykins> that wasn't his gran!
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> who lives like that?
<zmoylan-pi> you're living wrong... :-)
<daftykins> hehe
<diddledan> "fun"
<diddledan> how many people actually use that stocks thing?
<daftykins> iirc it used to be a default home screen widget many moons ago?
<daftykins> could quite easily have changed
<diddledan> and when was the last time you recorded a message for yourself rather than writing it
<zmoylan-pi> in america a lot of people have stocks in leiu of pensions
<daftykins> wow they only just developed grouped notifications for the home screen?
<daftykins> did i follow that right?
<diddledan> yes
<daftykins> O_O
<zmoylan-pi> having all your notifications on your iwatch is grouped! :-)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> Craig nearly had a kernel panic
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> he's nearly BSODded
<diddledan> keeps on stuttering
<daftykins> droppin' frames
<diddledan> ooh tongues
<daftykins> that looks like the spectre ghost
<daftykins> so impatient these Apple employees, they can never 'wait' to do things ;)
<diddledan> I can't wait
<daftykins> there it is again!
<daftykins> diddledan: close your ring
<diddledan> they gonna do 5k this year?
<daftykins> ;) not a thing in AV of course
<diddledan> for free!
<daftykins> here comes TV SSO
<diddledan> yup
<daftykins> oh ok
<diddledan> well spooted
<diddledan> wha?
<diddledan> zero signon?
<daftykins> doesn't really make a lot of sense, because just being on the same connection surely doesn't prove what you're subscribed to
<daftykins> ah well, 'murican only
<diddledan> areoles?
<diddledan> is it appropriate and family friendly to be sharing high definition areolas
<daftykins> mojave, that's right... 'cause like things in the desert, the changes are hard to find
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> APFS finally supports Fusion
<daftykins> breakage of iMacs beginning in 5...4...
<diddledan> haha
 * diddledan preps his developer beta signon
<daftykins> <Apple> devs are weirdos
<diddledan> I can go pee now
<zmoylan-pi> you bought the ipee? :-)
<diddledan> iPee freely
<daftykins> that Aussie firm got a cease and desist for the "iPood" ;)
<diddledan> I don't remember that
<daftykins> allow me - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/22/ipood/
<diddledan> wow, 2010
<diddledan> that's a while ago now. I feel old :-(
<zmoylan-pi> it was a simpler time... when we all patiently awaited linux on the desktop...
<diddledan> did linux ever get to the desktop?
<mgdm> it got to the smartphone, there are more of those than desktops, I'm fairly sure
<zmoylan-pi> that was the year i decommisioned my mac and got a netbook running linux as my main system
<daftykins> but isn't the Linux user ethos to feel smugly superior for being open? ;)
<daftykins> and given as smartphones aren't so open, it must not be a win
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-05
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Knight_Wrk> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi Knight_Wrk
<daftykins> Guest-436223: bad connection!
<diddledan> I love when it stays light into the evening
<diddledan> summer ftw
<zmoylan-pi> as a kid playing tennis against a wall behind the house until it got dark and someone got hit in the head by the ball when they could no longer see it :-)
<diddledan> we ruined my dad's lawn one summer with cycling around it for hour on end every evening
<daftykins> must've angered it
<daftykins> diddledan: my friend with the outdated vulnerable drupal site has got in touch to say that that site, his wifes personal one and his mum in laws holiday home one all need their hosting sorted O_O
<zmoylan-pi> an english mans lawn is his pride and joy
<diddledan> \o/
<daftykins> diddledan: right now he's using multiple hosting companies across each, but i'm thinking of just saying dump the lot and i'll run a digitalocean droplet with them all on instead :D make sense?
<daftykins> he is trying to avoid having to maintain them but i've explained that the only way to do that is to stay offline xD
<diddledan> yeah, putting them all on the same hosting is probably a good idea
<daftykins> just one of the above seems to want £35/mo for 'management'
<diddledan> managed hosting costs :-p
<daftykins> mmm can't see them really doing it all though
<zmoylan-pi> he's asking you as he hopes you'll volunteer...
<daftykins> haha nah i was just curious as to whether i sounded insane or whether you'd direct folk the same way
<daftykins> oh one of the sites is already disabled by the current host for having been hacked in the past, allegedly :D
<diddledan> oh gawd. might need to clean it first then
<daftykins> do you ever bother with that, or just start afresh?
<daftykins> i found it on the way back machine from april but there's nothing visibly wrong, think it's the classic unmaintained wordpress situation there
<diddledan> maybe
<daftykins> seems like it goes: 1) client wants to be able to update their site 2) someone puts in a CMS for them 3) client never updates site 4) site is compromised
<zmoylan-pi> but if they do updates it will eventually break something!!
<daftykins> a much better result :>
<daftykins> seems some think they need to put up really obnoxious cookie banners now due to GDPR
<diddledan> s/some/every damned site/
<daftykins> hehe, mmm yeah doesn't sound like something new and yet why some have started doing more i assume is down to GDPR fear
<daftykins> i remember that privacy fella said cookie banners was everyone misinterpreting the rules
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-06
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<daftykins> drat, walk into someone on the high street here in town and then gain more work! nowhere is safe! :D
<zmoylan-pi> did you learn nothing from airplane?! :-) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4CizzE-zZo
<daftykins> KrimZon_2: psst connection problems :)
 * zmoylan-pi puts on the longest day... dun dun dun dummmmmmm.....
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-07
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<KrimZon_2> daftykins: a phone line fault
<KrimZon_2> brobostigon: morning
<brobostigon> morning
<diddledan> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/06/07/norman-the-ai-bot-reads-reddit-becomes-psychopath/
<Knight_Wrk> mornin everyone
<daftykins> KrimZon_2: mmm i had the same not long ago after the snow melted into mine! :)
<KrimZon_2> mine's mostly underground - I'm not sure what could've happened to it
<KrimZon_2> Actually there's one weird ubuntu-related thing that's arisen at the same time - when I try "sudo apt-get upgrade" I get the error "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)"
<KrimZon_2> I'm not sure if it's related
<daftykins> what version do you have installed?
<daftykins> you'd want to be running update prior to an upgrade as well of course, does that run cleanly?
<KrimZon_2> oh, I meant update
<KrimZon_2> it's the update that causes that message
<KrimZon_2> I've got 18.04, which I've had since alpha
<daftykins> can you do a "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link it hopefully generates?
<KrimZon_2> ok
<KrimZon_2> http://termbin.com/6e3v
<daftykins> are you somewhere with a shared internet connection right now?
<daftykins> or just anywhere likely to be using a proxy for web access?
<KrimZon_2> no, it's my home network
<KrimZon_2> I have apt-cache installed, but that's been working fine for a while
<KrimZon_2> i'll try disabling it
<KrimZon_2> when I can remember what file you edit to set it up
<daftykins> /etc/name of program/ is pretty common :>
<daftykins> you can also "dpkg -L <package name>" to show the files present
<KrimZon_2> that seemed to fix it
<daftykins> neat, just a misconfiguration somewhere then
<KrimZon_2> but i'm not sure why it would break - I think it's unrelated to my internet connection
<KrimZon_2> oh, no, it happened again
<KrimZon_2> never mind, that was just another terminal window i'd forgotten about
<KrimZon_2> it's just a stock apt-cacher install from the repo though
<daftykins> never touched it i'm afraid
<daftykins> what's the intended use? do you point other computers to the one that you update first to save the download cap or something?
<KrimZon_2> sort of like that, except they download in different orders
<KrimZon_2> apparently according to the internet squid-deb-proxy is better, so I'll try that instead
<daftykins> mmm can't really follow what you're trying to achieve :)
<KrimZon_2> just caching deb files on the server so I don't keep redownloading them when I have a bunch of ubuntu 18.04 installs
<daftykins> ah yeah, i used to just scp the files from the /var/cache/apt/archives to another host then update
<dharmin>  leena
<daftykins> diddledan: hrmm you up for some paid work from some friends o' mine for looking over the potentially vulnerable old wordpress site of theirs?
<daftykins> haven't received the backup yet, mind you
<zmoylan-pi> they're looking for the floppy they kept it on.... :-)
<daftykins> probably :D
<daftykins> discovered today that my mates mother in law has a mailbox sat out on hosting which isn't accessed directly, with 110,000 emails on
<diddledan> sure
<diddledan> lol @ zmoylan-pi
<diddledan> tape, surely?
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> a basf c60 cassette.... from their zx spectrum... :-P
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-08
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<diddledan> m000rning
<brobostigon> morning
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/OzzyManReviews/status/1004561214964318208?s=17
<zmoylan-pi> 'allo, 'allo
<diddledan> were you just pissing by the door?
<zmoylan-pi> i was just pissing by the door when i was told to bring the candle with the handle...
<Almo> hello, did anyone tried Ubuntu in Lenovo X1 carbon?
<Almo> ok
<ali1234> Azelphur: do you like to idle for cards on steam?
<Azelphur> ali1234: nah, I don't bother with the cards
<ali1234> i was just looking at idle master python version... it's crazy
<ali1234> i think i'm going to rewrite it
<Azelphur> sounds fun :)
<diddledan> "idle for cards"?
<ali1234> diddledan: first you get the games, then you get the cards, then you get the badges...
<diddledan> huh?
<ali1234> when you play a game on steam, you get trading cards in the steam client
<ali1234> but if you dont want to play the game, you can just trick steam into thinking you are playing it instead
<ali1234> then you sell the cards for $0.07 each
<ali1234> it's a lot of work for $0.07... unless you write a script to do it for you
<diddledan> I'm betting it costs more in electricity than you're recouping
<ali1234> my computer runs 24 hours a day anyway
<diddledan> not driving graphics it doesn't
<ali1234> well yeah
<ali1234> you dont run the game
<ali1234> you run a program that impersonates the game and sleeps
<diddledan> aha
<ali1234> all you do is set an environment variable to the steam app ID of the game, then dlopen steamapi.so and call init()
<ali1234> then sleep forever
<diddledan> so, like, can you be "playing" every game in your library simultaneously?
<ali1234> technically yes, but i think you only get cards at the same rate so there is no point
<diddledan> oooh, ok
<diddledan> it's a steam thing, not a steam+game thing
<ali1234> the game talks to steam client through steamapi.so, yes
<diddledan> I figured you were getting game-specific cards
<ali1234> you do have to have steam running as well
<ali1234> the cards are game specific
<ali1234> but every game has them
<ali1234> well, most
<ali1234> they don't do anything in game though
<diddledan> I don't get your comment about only getting them at the same rate then, if they're specific to each game you play
<diddledan> if they're specific to the active game, then surely having more games active means more specific cards
<ali1234> they are specific to each game, but the steam client/server infrastructure decides when you get one
<ali1234> basically it's a pointlessly complicated system designed to make you play the games you bought
<daftykins> diddledan: o/
<daftykins> diddledan: just been given that wordpress site at last in .zip form, if you're about i can prod thee in PM with more details mayhaps
<ali1234> awesome its working
<ali1234> it managed to detect that it got all the cards for a game and switch to another one :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> when i first saw those trading cards come up i facepalmed, should really throw them to someone who cares
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-09
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<Danawar[UK]> Hi Ubuntu i am having issues running 2 programs after an update this morning if any one could help it would be greatly appreciated. https://pastebin.com/c4JiUEBB
#ubuntu-uk 2018-06-10
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<zmoylan-pi> another hot summer day ahead... ::checks stock of emergency choc ices::
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> an afternoon in the pub with the core rulebook and my notebook doing game planning, :)
